# Bikini Armor Battle Damage



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Apr 22, 2018)

For those of you who don't know, Bikini Armor Battle Damage is a feminist geek site where a bunch of prudish ladies like to complain about women characters who don't wear outfits that completely cover at least 90% of their bodies and look like they have a figure. What seperates them is...


For all their complaining about "practality and protection" that all outfits should have, they sure love to praise and drool over any CIS male character in skimpy clothes.



Spoiler: Redesigning cis male outfits to be skimpier












They have mediocre (at best) redesigns outfits.



Spoiler: Mediocre redesign















The massive sperging over the fact that Quiet exists. I even asked them if they were getting a little obsessed over her and they said it was necessary to do this. 

They seem to get crazier over the years.



Spoiler: Weird ass shit














> Note that the hero is placing the revenge on the monster for being sexually harassed by it - the kind of creepy situation that is way too often depicted “playfully” with female characters, no matter how traumatizing it would be for a real person. Especially if they were victim-blamed as “asking for it” because of clothes they were wearing.
> Does it even register to dudebros how terrifying it would be to have someone do this to them? And how duplicitous it is to on one hand claim that fictional characters “choose” skimpy clothes because female empowerment, while on the other hand suggesting that the very same clothes invite (and justify_?!_) harassment? Like, remember that time some douche compared a slut walk attendee to Hideo Kojima’s mute bikini waifu?
> ~Ozzie
> What a rude demon! It’s good that they got what they deserved. Nobody should be subjected to sexual harassment, whether they’re empowered or not.
> -Icy







Even stuff normal people would find decent is subject to nitpicking.

UPDATE: Since I need to add some pics, I'd like to show an example of one of their redesigns...

Before:






AFter: Good women's bodies, including their arms and ankles are to be hidden.


----------



## The Fifth Waltz (Apr 22, 2018)

What baffles me is they are the same type of people to cosplay these characters.


----------



## Lunete (Apr 22, 2018)

These bitches in a nutshell:


----------



## Tlazolli (Apr 22, 2018)

My solution? Make characters of both sexes wear skimpy revealing armor and characters of both sexes with modest armor. Everyone wins.


----------



## ThePurpleProse (Apr 22, 2018)

On a life success scale they don't even beat CWC, let this be a warning to art students.




https://via.hypothes.is/https://society6.com/ozziescribbler
https://archive.md/X9UMH
http://ozziescribbler.tumblr.com/
https://archive.md/Jw9Ms


Spoiler











 




Seriously, even CWC got more variety garbage on internet.

EDIT/// Been reading a lot of posts from this one in particular, doesn't seem to even give a shit about feminism in general, it just comes off as an insecure horny weebo.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Apr 22, 2018)

Before the Internet and social media, people like "Bikini Battle Armor Damage" had no one to rant and rave to about their unhealthy fixations and "triggers."


----------



## Ceiling Kitten (Apr 22, 2018)

ThePurpleProse said:


> On a life success scale they don't even beat CWC, let this be a warning to art students.
> 
> View attachment 432871
> https://via.hypothes.is/https://society6.com/ozziescribbler
> ...



She's 28 years old, and yet she acts like the stereotypical highschool nerd girl who mutters "whore" whenever the pretty cheerleader walks by.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Apr 22, 2018)

Taking their bingo card, one thing I found funny is that a female character who fights naked would score kind of low on it. 



Spoiler: Emu from Crying Freeman (NSFW)










Now the card... (I didn't count cleavage and underboob since she's not wearing clothes that would show it.


----------



## John Titor (Apr 23, 2018)

Some of my favorite incidents:

1) BABD blowing a gasket over the portrayal of Diana in Shin Megami Tensei for having boobs all over the place; then it was pointed out to them that it's based off a Roman statue, they ignore it and double down on why it's wrong or something. Then they start going on about how Mara's portrayal as a giant penis monster is offensive to Buddhists. That makes as much sense as Christians being offended by South Park portraying Satan as a homosexual.

2) Saber from Fate/stay night. I don't remember the details but apparently they liked her for being fully armored but when they learned that she's actually a genderswapped King Arthur, she instantly became haram.

I'll dig them up when I don't feel lazy.


----------



## OasisSandshymin (Apr 23, 2018)

If they freak out over games with scantily clad women in fantasy games they should play Chinese mmos since their girls are fully covered but tastefully so(still prettier then them so donno if it'll charge a thing). And I feel people forget there's magic in fantasy games, in particular defence magic, which is why Gold is stronger then Steel in most fantasy games.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Apr 23, 2018)

Here's one that stands out where a female medic character is wearing kneepads, they assume it was put there so she can give blowjobs.  Even some of the commentators thought they went a little too far with that one.


----------



## Medicated (Apr 23, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Here's one that stands out where a female medic character is wearing kneepads, they assume it was put there so she can give blowjobs.  Even some of the commentators thought they went a little too far with that one.



I think they must have sex on the brain.  Who's first thought of kneepads on a character is "for blowjobs"?


----------



## weirdMcGee (Apr 23, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> I know what you mean. Though I'm sure part of the reason they like it is because the artist drew her with hardly any tities.



that's kris anka for ya. like his costumes but not so much how he draws characters. some end up oddly proportioned.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Apr 23, 2018)

Medicated said:


> I think they must have sex on the brain.  Who's first thought of kneepads on a character is "for blowjobs"?


I would assume that the medic needs to kneel on the ground to help wounded soldiers who were laying there. Their "creepy marketing guy" boogeyman is just a projection.


----------



## OasisSandshymin (Apr 23, 2018)

IceGray said:


> I have to disagree about the Chinese MMO part since there are still some lingerie options and those tend to be front and center in advertising. You have to look further for modest options or stick to predominantly historical fiction games.



I guess I keep coming a cross the modest ones then. But to be honest as long a you survive the next boss or wave of mobs is what you ware so important? Sorry thinking like a gamer and not a someone with body insecurities.


----------



## KookiesNKreem (Apr 24, 2018)

Such a shame that wahmen have to deal with wearing skimpy outfits in video games. If only there were, I dunno, alternate costumes they could use, or customizing the character so that she wasn't wearing the outfit.... But what do I know? I'm not a REAL GAMER GURL.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Apr 24, 2018)

Other than dreaming of the day when breasts become totally desexualized (they honestly want that), the good ladies don't mind topless, female warriors if they're (at best) homely or ugly.  (NSFW)


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Apr 25, 2018)

The redesign here isn't bad, but of course, they took away her breasts. Honestly, what is with this site and their breastphobia? (The original character's were about average sized.)


----------



## Ceiling Kitten (Apr 25, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> The redesign here isn't bad, but of course, they took away her breasts. Honestly, what is with this site and their breastphobia? (The original character's were about average sized.)



Sexual jealousy. These pathetic nerd girls need to make fictional women look ugly because they themselves are or feel ugly and insecure, and since many men (and women) enjoy large breasts and see them as a symbol of beauty/sexuality, they HAVE to go for the "sake" of the ugly girls/enbies' ego. 

Basically, since they can't go towards a RL sexy woman and call her skank/whore/slut (otherwise they'd be ignored at best or be yelled at/slapped/etc. at worst), they make whiny blogs where they yell about fictional sexy women for "reminding" them of how ugly they are or feel.  It's pathetic and cowardly AF.


----------



## Meowthkip (Apr 26, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> To them, the real strong warrior women are the ones that cover up, not "fighting fuck toys" like Bayonetta.



The word "fighting fucktoy" is the most misogynist shit, I swear to God.


----------



## Medicated (Apr 26, 2018)

WatchingAllOfYou said:


> Sexual jealousy. These pathetic nerd girls need to make fictional women look ugly because they themselves are or feel ugly and insecure, and since many men (and women) enjoy large breasts and see them as a symbol of beauty/sexuality, they HAVE to go for the "sake" of the ugly girls/enbies' ego.
> 
> Basically, since they can't go towards a RL sexy woman and call her skank/whore/slut (otherwise they'd be ignored at best or be yelled at/slapped/etc. at worst), they make whiny blogs where they yell about fictional sexy women for "reminding" them of how ugly they are or feel.  It's pathetic and cowardly AF.




I always wondered what happened to Black Widow from Iron 2 to Avengers, but then I thought who they were trying to get to watch the movie.


----------



## Caddchef (Apr 27, 2018)

Didn't BABD throw a shitfit when someone pointed out that armour bingo almost never worked and they retorted it wasn't supposed to? I have a vague recollection of this happening.

Edit: if i recall the MGSV and Dragon's Crown tags are mountains of salt and false-equivelance, i don't have time right now but i might post some caps tomorrow if no one beats me to it.


----------



## QT 219 (Apr 27, 2018)

Tlazolli said:


> My solution? Make characters of both sexes wear skimpy revealing armor and characters of both sexes with modest armor. Everyone wins.





Spoiler: We did.









Welcome to 1989.  Bitches today be 'tarded as fuck.


----------



## Medicated (Apr 27, 2018)

Gook Choy said:


> Spoiler: We did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That stuff was all over the place back in the day.  Usually a full size poster would come with the game.  The woman in this photo was the wife of one of the programmers for the game, if you can believe it.


 



 

What surprised me is that Game of War had this ad on during the superbowl.    Maybe it's just because its the last thing on TV they can rely on for a large male demographic to watch.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Apr 27, 2018)

Doesn't matter if there's both scantly clad women and men. Muscle dudes are icky to them.


----------



## weirdMcGee (Apr 27, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Doesn't matter if there's both scantly clad women and men. Muscle dudes are icky to them.


as someone who loves beefy hunks....this saddens me...though they did post one a while back...which is again ironic and hypocritical.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Apr 27, 2018)

weirdMcGee said:


> as someone who loves beefy hunks....this saddens me...though they did post one a while back...which is again ironic and hypocritical.


I've noticed this with feminist geek culture critics, macho beefcake is icky.


----------



## Ceiling Kitten (Apr 27, 2018)

Meowthkip said:


> The word "fighting fucktoy" is the most misogynist shit, I swear to God.



The funniest thing? It looks like it came from a guy who claims that he trolled TMS (yes, The Mary Sue) by writing a faux-feminist article full of BS and sending it to them under a false name to see if they'd publish it.


----------



## Meowthkip (Apr 27, 2018)

WatchingAllOfYou said:


> The funniest thing? It looks like it came from a guy who claims that he trolled TMS (yes, The Mary Sue) by writing a faux-feminist article full of BS and sending it to them under a false name to see if they'd publish it.



I thought Anita coined the term?


----------



## Ceiling Kitten (Apr 27, 2018)

Meowthkip said:


> I thought Anita coined the term?



Ah, that was my mistake. But it's still hilarious that TMS seemingly didn't recognize a Sarkeesian-ism when someone used it in an article designed to troll them.

The mere existence of the "term" and its 'creation' by someone who calls herself a ~proud feminist~ shows how pathetic the state of "online feminism" is, however. How misogynistic, _indeed_.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Apr 27, 2018)

Want to see what kind of comic book BABD likes? When your biggest praise of a comic are the character's labels, that's not too reasuring. (There's also a woman who proudly wears a hijab despite it being a fantasy setting.)


----------



## LucasSomething (Apr 27, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Doesn't matter if there's both scantly clad women and men. Muscle dudes are icky to them.



That's cause Muscular guys are power fantasy so it "doesn't count". They would rather get stabed in the eye than ever admit muscle dudes are just sexualized as women are.

It's basically this funny edit of bad comic:


----------



## Medicated (Apr 28, 2018)

LucasSomething said:


> That's cause Muscular guys are power fantasy so it "doesn't count". They would rather get stabed in the eye than ever admit muscle dudes are just sexualized as women are.
> 
> It's basically this funny edit of bad comic:



Somebody on /tv/ posted several comparison pictures, I was only able to grab one.  This isn't the best of them, but it was comparing male and female big screen actors.  Much of the time the girls don't show enough skin or have a wide shot to do a comparison photo so they grab papparazzi shots.

Since women are the best demographic to target (they are willing to try new things, are more likely to switch brands due to advertising, are potent social media influencers) that more and more movies are being retooled to their aesthetic.  The men are the typical "power fantasy" types you see on the front of romance novels.  And the women become more plain looking, more androgynous.  To help the viewer identify with her.  Think Bella, think Rey, think the new Lara Croft movie.

The theory going around is that women character that are too sexy to men(not the Jennifer Aniston sexy), are often distasteful as a character to women as they are percieved as competition.  Whereas an attractive muscular male character is eye candy for the women, but something to aspire to for men.

I mean Hollywood is allowed to have a lead actor in a major film that is ripped to shreds like Hugh Jackman.  But the male equivalent to that, someone akin to Christina Hendricks, would never get a lead role like that.  And at the same time given the same care to characterization.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Apr 28, 2018)

Medicated said:


> Somebody on /tv/ posted several comparison pictures, I was only able to grab one.  This isn't the best of them, but it was comparing male and female big screen actors.  Much of the time the girls don't show enough skin or have a wide shot to do a comparison photo so they grab papparazzi shots.
> 
> Since women are the best demographic to target (they are willing to try new things, are more likely to switch brands due to advertising, are potent social media influencers) that more and more movies are being retooled to their aesthetic.  The men are the typical "power fantasy" types you see on the front of romance novels.  And the women become more plain looking, more androgynous.  To help the viewer identify with her.  Think Bella, think Rey, think the new Lara Croft movie.
> 
> ...


Those women look like total twigs.


----------



## weirdMcGee (Apr 28, 2018)

Medicated said:


> Somebody on /tv/ posted several comparison pictures, I was only able to grab one.  This isn't the best of them, but it was comparing male and female big screen actors.  Much of the time the girls don't show enough skin or have a wide shot to do a comparison photo so they grab papparazzi shots.
> 
> Since women are the best demographic to target (they are willing to try new things, are more likely to switch brands due to advertising, are potent social media influencers) that more and more movies are being retooled to their aesthetic.  The men are the typical "power fantasy" types you see on the front of romance novels.  And the women become more plain looking, more androgynous.  To help the viewer identify with her.  Think Bella, think Rey, think the new Lara Croft movie.
> 
> ...


not thicc enough.


----------



## ES 148 (Apr 28, 2018)

tbh I just want genderbent alphonse elric to happen
no changes in appearance, just a different voice
I have no idea how they'd react


----------



## Power Armor (Apr 28, 2018)

Vrakks said:


> tbh I just want genderbent alphonse elric to happen
> no changes in appearance, just a different voice
> I have no idea how they'd react


bitchier


----------



## drtoboggan (Apr 28, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Here's one that stands out where a female medic character is wearing kneepads, they assume it was put there so she can give blowjobs.  Even some of the commentators thought they went a little too far with that one.


It wasn’t?


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Apr 28, 2018)

drtoboggan said:


> It wasn’t?


Interestingly there was a male character who uses a flamethrower who isn't protected as they want the medic to be and their talk of practicallity didn't apply to him. (The guy was fat and unattractive, too.)


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Apr 28, 2018)

Another community dedicated to complaining about non-issues, which is a waste of time. Go back to having fun.


----------



## Hui (Apr 28, 2018)

John Titor said:


> Some of my favorite incidents:
> 
> 1) BABD blowing a gasket over the portrayal of Diana in Shin Megami Tensei for having boobs all over the place


How do they feel about Tiamat, Mara and almost ever other demon in the series?


----------



## AngeloTheWizard (Apr 28, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


>



I'mma take this card and run some of my favorite female  characters through it. Bear in mind, most of mine are mages, so results will be skewed.

Terra Branford (Final Fantasy 6): I will be a thousand times more fair than you deserve and use her 3d model from Dissidia, specifically the "alternate" outfit that is closer to her original outfit. And in the interest of fairness, even though it's barely there, I'll give you "Cleavage". You also get high heels. And, because the first part of the game takes place in the cold northland of Narshe, I'll give you "almost naked for an adventure in a cold climate". However, without any actual metal on her, a lot of this just doesn't work. "But Angelo, she's a mage, she isn't supposed-" counterpoint, asshole, she is actually capable of equipping heavy armors, and her actual "class" is "Magic Knight". 

You know what, since there isn't a bra shown, I guess you could also have no boob support and no underwear, though I'm damn sure there's something under her skirt because, well, notice how she's fucking hovering in the image? She can fly, she'd want to cover up. Oh yeah, no head protection and no pants either. So, if we're being super generous, 7 out of 25. 

2B (Nier Automata): Well, Terra was a disappointment. Let's get a woman literally constructed to be both sexy and badass. No head protection, sure, but that's all she gets in the top row (9S's outfit is quite similar, seems like fancy long coats are in at YoRHa corp). Cleavage, no breast support, and high heels in the second row, but since she's an android wouldn't it all be internal for breast support...fuck it, never mind. Also we have thigh high boots and boob window, but I don't really see anything in the bottom two rows that really works-again, it's not quite armor, her own body's construction IS the armor. I can't even give the cold climate one, the game takes place in a ruined city or in high tech facilities, and plants are growing and birds are singing in the ruined city, so it must be somewhat warm. Huh. Amazing how a woman literally designed to be sexy as fuck only scores a fucking *6* out of 25, less then Terra did!

Oh shit, this card was designed for heavy armor wearers, wasn't it? Okay fuck it, let's get Lydia with her default armor from Skyrim.

Lydia: She's not gonna score high either, is she. Nothing in the top row works, not even random patches of skin uncovered, all that's uncovered is her upper arms, which admittedly may be a bit of a failing, but whatever. Second row, also nothing. We don't even get a boobplate! Seriously, the Steel Armor set is actually pretty well designed, I can't actually score Lydia anything so...0 out of 25? Of course, as the armors get higher up it gets weirder, but it gets weird for both genders and we never get to tick the "looks nothing like the male version". Outside of mods, like the sexy armor mod *I* have because I'm a disgusting pig and accept it.

So, as we can see, I have ruthlessly proven this bingo card is fucking pointless. This whole exercise was just fun for me, but feel free to score your own favorites!


----------



## drtoboggan (Apr 28, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Interestingly there was a male character who uses a flamethrower who isn't protected as they want the medic to be and their talk of practicallity didn't apply to him. (The guy was fat and unattractive, too.)


Women. Next thing they’ll want is the right to vote.


----------



## Computery Guy (Apr 28, 2018)

I'm not entirely sure how I feel about the assumption that women see attractive women actors as "competition". I figure it's more modern political discourse "training" them to assume that if a women isn't dressed like a nun, it's "male gaze" and nothing else about her matters, she's walking tits. And therefore, women raise a fucking ruckus about it no matter how well said character is written.

Meanwhile, men don't give two shits and a popsicle about scantily clad dudes (beyond maybe concerns about the homosexuality ratio) because we haven't had fucking soyboys screeching at us all about how Conan only exists as eye candy.


----------



## Red Hood (Apr 28, 2018)

TFW Arnold is wearing less than Sandahl Bergman in Conan but women in fantasy need battle burqas now


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Apr 28, 2018)

Computery Guy said:


> I'm not entirely sure how I feel about the assumption that women see attractive women actors as "competition". I figure it's more modern political discourse "training" them to assume that if a women isn't dressed like a nun, it's "male gaze" and nothing else about her matters, she's walking tits. And therefore, women raise a fucking ruckus about it no matter how well said character is written.
> 
> Meanwhile, men don't give two shits and a popsicle about scantily clad dudes (beyond maybe concerns about the homosexuality ratio) because we haven't had fucking soyboys screeching at us all about how Conan only exists as eye candy.


Yet they love slut walks and obese chicks doing naked photoshoots. Also they have this idea if a woman comes up with a sexy female character, she must have internalized mysogyny to even think of designing her that way (even if its out of her own freewill. As for Sailor Scouts, it's just shattered childhood when little girls become bitter women.


----------



## Computery Guy (Apr 28, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Yet they love slut walks and obese chicks doing naked photoshoots. Also they have this idea if a woman comes up with a sexy female character, she must have internalized mysogyny to even think of designing her that way (even if its out of her own freewill. As for Sailor Scouts, it's just shattered childhood when little girls become bitter women.



That's... a point I hadn't considered. I just got done browsing the incel thread so admittedly I may have made some assumptions I didn't need to make.

Subconscious /=/ animalistic instinct and all that.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Apr 28, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> mysogyny


Misogyny old meaning: hatred of women
Misogyny new meaning: "Stop liking what I don't like!"

SJWs seem to worship identity politics over God, but they're still a lot like old Puritans.


----------



## Ruin (Apr 28, 2018)

About a year ago I was reading BABD and I came across a 100% serious post where someone argued that since videogame women were just code written by men they couldn't consent and dressing them in revealing clothes was rape. I wish I would have screencapped it because it was one of the three or so things that made me facepalm irl.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Apr 28, 2018)

Ruin said:


> someone argued that since videogame women were just code written by men they couldn't consent


They seem to have problems distinguishing fiction and reality. (:autism:?)

They also seem to forget that if one can imagine whole worlds, one can also imagine characters who like dressing skimpy. Or that the definition of rape isn't as broad as they think it is.


----------



## John Titor (Apr 28, 2018)

Hui said:


> How do they feel about Tiamat, Mara and almost ever other demon in the series?


1) I just mentioned that they think Mara is offensive to Buddhists. I'm not Buddhist but I don't think they would get mad over the personification of evil has a grotesque appearance.

2) You're expecting too much if you think they know anything about the series. (I even asked them and they replied that it's irrelevant)


----------



## Tanti-Fanti (Apr 28, 2018)

You know I won't lie when I say I get a bit annoyed when I see a character with a poorly drawn protruding chest plate or boob window, but you don't go and make a hate group about it! Seriously, how much time do these people have?

Are there some awful designed armor and clothes out there for women that don't make sense? Yeah. But I'd like to think the same extends to men too. I would also like to think that it's pointless to redesign a character when you can easily MAKE YOUR OWN. It's one thing to do it for fun, but it's another when you think your fifteen-year old self has more knowledge then someone studying character design *for years. *At that point, it's not really caring about the issue. It's about showing how big your ego is.

I think what these people are trying to get at is just really shitty character design. I notice that a lot of the examples they give have pretty mismatched designs that seem to not make sense in context. 

But what happens when you add context? Well then, some of these character designs *do* make sense. The goal of design is to make not just an appealing character, but one that gets the point across. This can be changed and subverted depending on the context. Something that I don't think these people understand. Of course the seductress is going to be sexy. It's their best asset and it needs to get across the point. Of course the dancer is going to wear revealing clothing. Even in real life, many dancers wear pretty loose clothing so they can freely move around. It makes sense. Sure, these can be changed from time to time and it can be annoying if it's overdone. However, it's not wrong to make a character JUST because you want her to be sexy or JUST because you have some desire to fulfill. It's a power fantasy and people have the right to explore that. It doesn't mean they're necessarily misogynistic. It just means they want to have a bit of fun. I doubt little girls are getting mentally scarred by a demographic they aren't even targeted to.

Adding armor to a character such as Wonderwoman or Starfire doesn't make sense because it removes the context of their ENTIRE CHARACTERS and for people who do complain about female characters constantly being disregarded due to their looks this is the ultimate irony right here.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Apr 29, 2018)

One of the main problems with the "BABD approach" is that taken to its' natural conclusion, all subjects of fiction should be realistic and practical. Entertainment would kind of be boring if that were the case.

Which is why I think they just don't like the fact that men have erotic fantasies about women, just like women have erotic fantasies about men.

In other words, the real BABD motto seems to be "NO FUN ALLOWED (if you're a cis straight male)."


----------



## Iodised Ant (Apr 29, 2018)

Practical armor's practically is situational, and non-existent in a world of magic. It's also bland and ugly. You seen one set of plate you've seen them all. Skimpy armor, for men and women, allows more style, flare, and character to be brought out than some fucker in hulking plate. Also sexual dimorphism exist and developers like making male and females distinguishable from a distance, thus; Women get the smaller, form fitting armor, men get the bulky armor.


----------



## Medicated (Apr 29, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> The redesign here isn't bad, but of course, they took away her breasts. Honestly, what is with this site and their breastphobia? (The original character's were about average sized.)



The funny thing is, I've seen girls spread memes from womens websites about "problems with big boobs" list  but if a character is showing off big boobs in a game or something, that they might be proud of their sexuality?  It's a no-no.

Is it just because men they don't like might see them at some point and derive enjoyment from that? I dunno.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Apr 29, 2018)

Iodised Ant said:


> Practical armor's practically is situational, and non-existent in a world of magic. It's also bland and ugly. You seen one set of plate you've seen them all. Skimpy armor, for men and women, allows more style, flare, and character to be brought out than some fucker in hulking plate. Also sexual dimorphism exist and developers like making male and females distinguishable from a distance, thus; Women get the smaller, form fitting armor, men get the bulky armor.


That's something I've come across is how plain and bulky the approved armors are. Not to mention that it must make the woman look genderless. Classic Red Sonja's bikkini armor that they consider "disgusting"  at least has a charm to it and Zelda's Hyrule warrior garb looks pretty and detailed.  (Over the out of personality armor they liked better, though they thought the armor was a little too form fitting.)

In a way, this is an interesting look into the minds of these ladies.


----------



## c-no (Apr 29, 2018)

Tlazolli said:


> My solution? Make characters of both sexes wear skimpy revealing armor and characters of both sexes with modest armor. Everyone wins.


That would work except you can still get people bitching about how the outfits are impractical and immersion breaking in a game nevermind the fact that it is just a video game. Good example of their sperging was over Quiet. Much as they could complain how stupid the breathe through her skin thing is, its from a game where you have parasites going off based on language and zombie like soldiers that use said parasite (along with sharing the same series as another game where you play as cyborg ninja that fought a giant robot on foot with a katana).



WatchingAllOfYou said:


> Sexual jealousy. These pathetic nerd girls need to make fictional women look ugly because they themselves are or feel ugly and insecure, and since many men (and women) enjoy large breasts and see them as a symbol of beauty/sexuality, they HAVE to go for the "sake" of the ugly girls/enbies' ego.
> 
> Basically, since they can't go towards a RL sexy woman and call her skank/whore/slut (otherwise they'd be ignored at best or be yelled at/slapped/etc. at worst), they make whiny blogs where they yell about fictional sexy women for "reminding" them of how ugly they are or feel.  It's pathetic and cowardly AF.


Much as titty armor and sexy warriors can get old, it is funny some people or groups such as BBAD have spergings over designs, especially if they throw in the "practicality card" on a video game where its combat is more like old school games ala Final Fantasy or Might and Magic.



Hui said:


> How do they feel about Tiamat, Mara and almost ever other demon in the series?


A quick search on the Farms for you in regards to Mara.
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/sjw-art-and-extremes.8410/page-32#post-848974
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/sjw-art-and-extremes.8410/page-31#post-845408
Unless the people of BBAD had some nuance in seeing this shit beyond thinking "titties = male masturbation fantasy", they only end up coming off as the sort of people that'd put in a "No Fun Allowed" sign. Even if they can try to argue tits on Tiamat means sex, they'd fail to realize Tiamat was more or less in mythology the "mother of gods", with Strange Journey also establishing she's the "mother" of all the monsters you fight in that game.



Iodised Ant said:


> Practical armor's practically is situational, and non-existent in a world of magic. It's also bland and ugly. You seen one set of plate you've seen them all. Skimpy armor, for men and women, allows more style, flare, and character to be brought out than some fucker in hulking plate. Also sexual dimorphism exist and developers like making male and females distinguishable from a distance, thus; Women get the smaller, form fitting armor, men get the bulky armor.


Unless some game developer actually tried to use other styles of plate armor (or other armor styles), the practical armors can end up looking bland unless they either made armors similar to that of other fantasy games or tried making their armors look more than just the drab look (some IRL armors did have some nice ornamentation to them). Even then, these arguments can fall deaf if a fantasy game had a dragon kill any practical knight or skimpy warrior woman with ease.


----------



## Slowboat to China (Apr 29, 2018)

No. Fun. Allowed.

BABD needs to calm down and just play the game or read the book or watch the movie or whatever it is they're complaining about today. Sure, poking fun at silly costumes is a laugh, but there's no need to blow a gasket over it.


----------



## One Man Bland (Apr 29, 2018)

ThePurpleProse said:


> On a life success scale they don't even beat CWC, let this be a warning to art students.
> 
> View attachment 432871
> https://via.hypothes.is/https://society6.com/ozziescribbler
> ...


Oh hey, this is the chick who lost her shit when an armor historian/BABD parody blog used that bingo card in a post deconstructing their bullshit.


----------



## gobbogobb (Apr 29, 2018)

So basically they forgot the first rule of video games.  They're not real.  Quiet was dumb as shit and her story was contrived to fit the costume but she's still fake.  So is whatever other fake shit they love.  Rule of cool sells better than reality.  Not hard to figure out.


----------



## HY 140 (Apr 29, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Spoiler: Redesigning cis male outfits to be skimpier


man they think this is gonna make people think or some shit, when really it something to whack off to


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Apr 29, 2018)

I don't get this skimpy male armor meme. The armor supports the desired image; women attractive, men bulky like a tank.

Some women share the desire and armor themselves accordingly. Men have (evolutionary I guess) no desire to be sexually appealing as they're not baby factories.

The proper equivalent would be a hyper feminine guy in slutty clothing like Link in BotW, but oh no, that doesn't make the issue black and white and therefor hard to use as "Look how unnatural it is" material.


----------



## Male Idiot (Apr 29, 2018)

I don't know but I think muscles like this do make straight women happy.


----------



## DumbDosh (Apr 29, 2018)

This is just people wanting something to complain about. Nobody went through God Of War 3 or Golden Axe thinking, ehh, I wish the main character was a little more clothed, I'm a little uncomfortable. We just didn't care, and if we did we found something else that we were more comfortable with.

People doing this with Quiet and MGS though are the biggest idiots though. Like that is one of the most homoerotic mainstream video game franchises, and most of the fans would love to play as Big Boss in Quiet's outfit, hell you could play the entire game in co-op, both in a Speedo in the game before Quiet's appearance. Fans were actually really excited when you could unlock swimsuits in 5 in a new update. 



Spoiler


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Apr 29, 2018)

John Titor said:


> Some of my favorite incidents:
> 
> 1) BABD blowing a gasket over the portrayal of Diana in Shin Megami Tensei for having boobs all over the place; then it was pointed out to them that it's based off a Roman statue, they ignore it and double down on why it's wrong or something. Then they start going on about how Mara's portrayal as a giant penis monster is offensive to Buddhists. That makes as much sense as Christians being offended by South Park portraying Satan as a homosexual.
> 
> ...



For the record. Mara's portrayal doesn't bother me. Have they seen some Buddhist statues?


----------



## Ruin (Apr 29, 2018)

Shaftie said:


> This is just people wanting something to complain about. Nobody went through God Of War 3 or Golden Axe thinking, ehh, I wish the main character was a little more clothed, I'm a little uncomfortable. We just didn't care, and if we did we found something else that we were more comfortable with.
> 
> People doing this with Quiet and MGS though are the biggest idiots though. Like that is one of the most homoerotic mainstream video game franchises, and most of the fans would love to play as Big Boss in Quiet's outfit, hell you could play the entire game in co-op, both in a Speedo in the game before Quiet's appearance. Fans were actually really excited when you could unlock swimsuits in 5 in a new update.
> 
> ...



Big Boss and Kaz Miller literally bond over naked wrestling in Peace Walker. Didn't see any of these ladies bitching over that.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Apr 29, 2018)

Ruin said:


> Big Boss and Kaz Miller literally bond over naked wrestling in Peace Walker. Didn't see any of these ladies bitching over that.


They did defend Raiden's big nude scene in MGS 2 as being a look into male vulnerability and such.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Apr 29, 2018)

Slowboat to China said:


> Sure, poking fun at silly costumes is a laugh, but there's no need to blow a gasket over it.


It's "outrage culture."


----------



## Pina Colada (Apr 30, 2018)

I bet BABD would shit themselves if they learned about Celt and Pict warriors- especially the women.


Spoiler: NSFW


----------



## Stock Photo James (Apr 30, 2018)

I feel like the prudes complaining about sexy women in games don't even have a clue how behind the times they are. They're like edgy teens or old conservatives trying to play cool and still making helicopter gender and triggered jokes in 2018. We had multiple titles where male nudity is present, like that Conan survival game, or Rust. Male character fanservice is steadily becoming as common as female. It's only a matter of time until a barely dressed male character with bulge bigger than biggest boobs to ever be added in a game gets hailed by gaming community, and these prudes will still keep complaining how nobody ever designs blatantly sexualized male characters.


----------



## Sven (Apr 30, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> That's something I've come across is how plain and bulky the approved armors are. Not to mention that it must make the woman look genderless. Classic Red Sonja's bikkini armor that they consider "disgusting"  at least has a charm to it and Zelda's Hyrule warrior garb looks pretty and detailed.  (Over the out of personality armor they liked better, though they thought the armor was a little too form fitting.)
> 
> In a way, this is an interesting look into the minds of these ladies.



I love how in the comments they straight up admit they won't bingo Impa because she doesn't score badly enough to merit a hissy fit over cause why bother ever being positive about anything when you can just bitch about Cia some more despite the games plot explaining why Cia is dressed as she is but then that would require them to play a game and god forbid maybe experience some joy.


----------



## Boss Bass (Apr 30, 2018)

AngeloTheWizard said:


> Terra Branford (Final Fantasy 6): I will be a thousand times more fair than you deserve and use her 3d model from Dissidia, specifically the "alternate" outfit that is closer to her original outfit.



Terra Branford?  The character whose special move is to transform into a naked magical creature? 

Seriously though, if any character gets an A+ on the Bechdel test, it's Terra.  But that can never be enough for them.



REGENDarySumanai said:


> Another community dedicated to complaining about non-issues, which is a waste of time. Go back to having fun.


Or, if fun isn't your goal and you want to inspire change in treatment of women, there are a million highly productive ways to spend your time.

Laugh at how in touch Hideo Kojima is with his inner 12 year old boy and move on with your fucking life.


----------



## AngeloTheWizard (Apr 30, 2018)

Boss Bass said:


> Terra Branford?  The character whose special move is to transform into a naked magical creature?
> 
> Seriously though, if any character gets an A+ on the Bechdel test, it's Terra.  But that can never be enough for them.



Huh...yeah. Hell she never really experiences any sort of romantic attraction as she's too busy wondering if she's even human. Good point.


----------



## MarineN*423543 (Apr 30, 2018)

Oh i remeber those wackos, also i remember a fun fact, the artist from Dragons crown, drew a bunch of muscular sweaty dwarves to get back to some butthurt game journalist who whined about the amazon and sorcerer,ir was glorious, guess we should send them muscular men to trigger those butthurt ugly feminists


----------



## Caddchef (Apr 30, 2018)

BABD vs Kat the smelly hobo & Wonder Woman, making the burkameme come true (almost).



Spoiler



https://archive.md/BpRwh


----------



## Tanti-Fanti (Apr 30, 2018)

Caddchef said:


> BABD vs Kat the smelly hobo & Wonder Woman, making the burkameme come true (almost).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know as separate outfits they look rather nice, but the original gravity rush outfit was fine. It was simple, but cute. And yeah it shows some skin, but it was a pretty tame. Also wonder woman doesn't really need armor. Doesn't she have indestructible skin like Superman? It would only get in the way and weigh her down. Her one-piece works.


----------



## Caddchef (Apr 30, 2018)

Kat's sexist thighs for those who aren't familiar with Gravity Rush.


----------



## Tanti-Fanti (Apr 30, 2018)

Caddchef said:


> Kat's sexist thighs for those who aren't familiar with Gravity Rush.
> 
> View attachment 438832



God forbid you have an appealing character!


----------



## The Great Chandler (Apr 30, 2018)

The Christians called, they want their modesty back.


----------



## 8777BB5 (Apr 30, 2018)

Their argument is invalid


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Apr 30, 2018)

Tanti-Fanti said:


> You know as separate outfits they look rather nice, but the original gravity rush outfit was fine. It was simple, but cute. And yeah it shows some skin, but it was a pretty tame. Also wonder woman doesn't really need armor. Doesn't she have indestructible skin like Superman? It would only get in the way and weigh her down. Her one-piece works.


Their common answer for Wondy is "So does Superman, but he's fully covered!" (This also goes when you point out Starfire's need to absorb sunlight.) Also, why does this WW design give her no breasts?


----------



## Caddchef (Apr 30, 2018)

BBAD's Dragon'a Crown tag is a garbage fire, but the post below the garbage fire that sits atop that garbage fire:



Spoiler: nsfw



https://archive.md/x7hFC/7d15be1f539296f811a5914450f9fb1cd5809f7a.jpg 
https://archive.md/x7hFC/cd1df90b6e22b33ca8e6b43ead4f1a0f923d2131.jpg
https://archive.md/x7hFC/374b5000745a0c77fbb9c679b815467047ab899d.jpg 
https://archive.md/x7hFC


----------



## Tanti-Fanti (Apr 30, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Their common answer for Wondy is "So does Superman, but he's fully covered!" (This also goes when you point out Starfire's need to absorb sunlight.) Also, why does this WW design give her no breasts?



If I remember correctly, Superman is supposed to resemble a strong man with the red tights putting an emphasis on his upper body build. Wonder woman's costume was based on the creator's fantasy (though even then it's changed over time). I really don't think the breast plate is the problem. The problem is that they cluttered it with so much unnecessary silver. Wonder woman's plate is best with a simple "W". (e.g. Justice League Cartoon)

Gravity Rush is from years ago, but I know that the main character can control gravity at a whim. So having armor would slow her down A LOT. The way she is works because unlike many other anime she doesn't have a lot of frills or small things that could get in her way when she changes gravity. So her design works well. Plus, it's simple so it's less of a pain to render and draw.

I think what BBAD doesn't realize is that putting 10 layers of armor on a character doesn't make it good. You need to simplify some aspects. Drawing armor takes time and seeing them add numerous amounts of layers of armor to a character with already 50 things to draw on them is just exhausting. Yeah I agree that I wish there is more of a balance with how much a character wears, but BBAD justs tips the scale so far in the opposite direction that it makes the design look so bland and boring.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Apr 30, 2018)

While the outfit isn't bad and I like her weapon change, but one thing the designer misses is that free-form dancers aren't meant to have so much on them. The middle part doesn't look very flowing. If this wasn't for a dancer, it would work a lot better.



Tanti-Fanti said:


> I think what BBAD doesn't realize is that putting 10 layers of armor on a character doesn't make it good. You need to simplify some aspects. Drawing armor takes time and seeing them add numerous amounts of layers of armor to a character with already 50 things to draw on them is just exhausting. Yeah I agree that I wish there is more of a balance with how much a character wears, but BBAD justs tips the scale so far in the opposite direction that it makes the design look so bland and boring.



Sometimes simple (but not too simple) is the way to go.


----------



## SnowBall (Apr 30, 2018)

If they think Olivia's outfit is bad I would love to see their reaction to Sylvia from Fire Emblem 4 (who by the way is at least 14 years old.) I've seen BABD and their kind gush over the designs of the female characters from the older FE games when in reality they're just cherry picking the good examples and conveniently ignoring the rest.

EDIT: this isn't the first redesign by this person. Their armor fix for Panne doesn't make sense either. She's a shape shifting bunny person, having heavy armor serves no purpose whatsoever. Not to mention Panne's son Yarne is equally skimpy too.


----------



## IceGray (Apr 30, 2018)

Caddchef said:


> Kat's sexist thighs for those who aren't familiar with Gravity Rush.
> 
> View attachment 438832


Isn't that a romper suit? Used to be a fashionable thing to wear.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Apr 30, 2018)

BABD "logic": "Your argument is an entry on the bingo card, therefore it's invalid!"



Meowthkip said:


> "fighting fucktoy" is the most misogynist shit


And ironically, BABD thought of that term, not the fans of the character.


----------



## Haramburger (Apr 30, 2018)

ThePurpleProse said:


> Creator of Female Armor Bingo



How fucking sad is it when you have to claim credit for your shitty meme when you've only ever created one? Ahahaha this is absolutely haram behavior in 2018 memeology.


----------



## Ceiling Kitten (Apr 30, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> While the outfit isn't bad and I like her weapon change, but one thing the designer misses is that free-form dancers aren't meant to have so much on them. The middle part doesn't look very flowing. If this wasn't for a dancer, it would work a lot better.
> 
> Sometimes simple (but not too simple) is the way to go.





SnowBall said:


> If they think Olivia's outfit is bad I would love to see their reaction to Sylvia from Fire Emblem 4 (who by the way is at least 14 years old.) I've seen BABD and their kind gush over the designs of the female characters from the older FE games when in reality they're just cherry picking the good examples and conveniently ignoring the rest.
> 
> EDIT: this isn't the first redesign by this person. Their armor fix for Panne doesn't make sense either. She's a shape shifting bunny person, having heavy armor serves no purpose whatsoever. Not to mention Panne's son Yarne is equally skimpy too.



Dancers who can fight in the FE series would be SERIOUSLY hindered by pretty much any armor. Their fighting style is extremely acrobatic, with lots of twirling and jumping and stuff like that as they attack with their swords. Plus they need to make pirouettes when they use the Dance command to refresh units AND, since all of them are pretty girls, they also need the sex appeal to literally lift the others' spirits

So basically, any kind of armor would make Olivia and other fighting dancers useless, via limiting her movements... aka doing EXACTLY THE CONTRARY of what the Dancers must do in the battlefield. All because these whiny little girls feel that must hide these fictional girls' bodies behind stupid-looking armors to feel good about themselves.

The Panne "redesign" is just as stupid since, like it's already been said, she shapeshifts into a MASSIVE killer rabbit to fight; any armor would restrain her and it may even BREAK when she goes beast mode. Again, it's not only ugly and chunky-looking but it's extremely unpractical for her (and the same would go for Yarne) no matter what these idiots say.


----------



## c-no (Apr 30, 2018)

WatchingAllOfYou said:


> Dancers who can fight in the FE series would be SERIOUSLY hindered by pretty much any armor. Their fighting style is extremely acrobatic, with lots of twirling and jumping and stuff like that as they attack with their swords. Plus they need to make pirouettes when they use the Dance command to refresh units AND, since all of them are pretty girls, they also need the sex appeal to literally lift the others' spirits
> 
> So basically, any kind of armor would make Olivia and other fighting dancers useless, via limiting her movements... aka doing EXACTLY THE CONTRARY of what the Dancers must do in the battlefield. All because these whiny little girls feel that must hide these fictional girls' bodies behind stupid-looking armors to feel good about themselves.
> 
> The Panne "redesign" is just as stupid since, like it's already been said, she shapeshifts into a MASSIVE killer rabbit to fight; any armor would restrain her and it may even BREAK when she goes beast mode. Again, it's not only ugly and chunky-looking but it's extremely unpractical for her (and the same would go for Yarne) no matter what these idiots say.


The fact you got a character that pretty much turns into a massive killer rabbit, giving her armor would be very moot if it legit breaks when she goes into her furry form. Then again, they'll all scream "sexualization" and "breaking immersion" when it's all still a video game.

That said, I'd like to see them tackle old vidya such as Might and Magic. You got some females with skimpy armor that'd have them make passive aggressive remarks of "creepy marketing", even though one game also graced the series with a dude that had somewhat skimpy armor.


----------



## Gingervitis (Apr 30, 2018)

Do you think Japan has women like this? The main reason I ask is because a lot of the skimpy shit seems to come from Japan


----------



## A Random (Apr 30, 2018)

There probably are, but they might as well be satisfied with their gay porn.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Apr 30, 2018)

God that fucking image of Velvet in the OP really fucking riles me up, these people have no sense of context or stylization in designs. Why Velvet Crowe is dressed like she is a legitimately addressed plot point.

Velvet is a Daemon in this game, a literal inhuman monster. She doesn't get cold. Temperature and environment don't bother me. Additionally her design is meant to emphasize her fighting style, which is light, fast, and extremely mobile. Her clothing isn't just torn up because its put together from scraps of different clothes, but its a visual cue that Velvet is a savage fighter who has this massive fucking demon arm, so her clothing being torn and messed up is totally representative. She also doesn't care about things like how she looks, its all utilitarian for her. These clothes are -good enough-. This is a character that is single mindedly pursuing revenge for most of the story, suicidally so. She sets half of a town on fire because its goddamn convenient for her.  Her design is meant to evoke a pirate, because for much of the story the party is working with pirates on a pirate ship. A ripped up, thrown together outfit, with very -light- armor (not a massive fucking breastplate) is a pirate styling because in ship to ship combat, if you're wearing a massive chunk of metal, you'll sink and drown when thrown overboard. A major thematic in the story is also Chaos and Freedom vs Order and control and discipline. Velvet represents chaos and freedom, her having a heavier, conservative outfit is in direct opposition to that.

From here, I'm going to display two other major female characters in the game, who start the game opposed to Velvet, as members of the exorcists.

The first, Eleanor, is a character that changes sides during the game


Spoiler










Notice how conservative her outfit is, in comparison, and then see Teresa



Spoiler









Look at how conservative HER outfit is.

Its almost like thematics and character design are linked, and conservative vs skimpy is literally being used as a character design element to communicate things to you about character's ideals and their place in the story. Its meant to tell you something about them. Making Velvet wear a much more conservative outfit would literally undermine all the character design.

Here's one more, I'm not even going to describe anything about them. I'll let you see it and draw your own conclusions which side the character is on, what their design represents about them, what your immediate expectations of the character are just based on that design.



Spoiler


----------



## Buer (Apr 30, 2018)

Their redesign of Tharja is horrible. It makes her look bland and fat. 



Caddchef said:


> Kat's sexist thighs for those who aren't familiar with Gravity Rush.
> 
> View attachment 438832



So now having thick thighs is problematic? Who is even offended by that?  Her design doesn't even look outrageous or gratuitous.


----------



## LucasSomething (May 1, 2018)

Tanti-Fanti said:


> You know as separate outfits they look rather nice, but the original gravity rush outfit was fine. It was simple, but cute. And yeah it shows some skin, but it was a pretty tame. Also wonder woman doesn't really need armor. Doesn't she have indestructible skin like Superman? It would only get in the way and weigh her down. Her one-piece works.



In a case that can only be explained as "comic book logic", Wonder Woman can tank superman punches but she is actually 100% vulnerable to bullets and arrows. She still doesn't realistically need armor since Diana's divine bracelets are enough to deflect virtually anything thrown at her.




Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> While the outfit isn't bad and I like her weapon change, but one thing the designer misses is that free-form dancers aren't meant to have so much on them. The middle part doesn't look very flowing. If this wasn't for a dancer, it would work a lot better.
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes simple (but not too simple) is the way to go.



This artist doesn't seem to understand the gameplay intention here. Olivia only uses sword to not be entirely defenceless but you should never fight with her, the whole purpose of dancers/bards is being garbage units who pass away their turns to the good units. The strategy comes from protecting the dancer while STILL keeping them on the frontlines to exploit the move refresh, it's a simple but very fun and clever mechanic.

In other words, it's a fantasy rpg/strategy game, of course the Bard class is a weak fighter, they NEED to be so the game works.


----------



## IceGray (May 1, 2018)

Sheryl Nome said:


> Here's one more, I'm not even going to describe anything about them. I'll let you see it and draw your own conclusions which side the character is on, what their design represents about them, what your immediate expectations of the character are just based on that design.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Without knowing much about the game I see a trickster who switches between both sides. She's going to betray both Velvet and the antagonists at some point.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (May 1, 2018)

IceGray said:


> Without knowing much about the game I see a trickster who switches between both sides. She's going to betray both Velvet and the antagonists at some point.





Spoiler



You're pretty damn close.



thats the magic of good character design across an entire game's cast.


----------



## Pina Colada (May 1, 2018)

What irks me the most about this R. Mika redesign is that the new costume would _restrict_ her movements than give more freedom. Also, don't wrestlers wear mouth guards?
 
I love how Ozzie dismisses actual wrestling outfits in favor of applying physics to fabric, especially when Japanese pro wrestlers/MMA fighters have more over-the-top designs to their costumes.


Spoiler: Because they won't do the research


----------



## _Wice (May 1, 2018)

Pina Colada said:


> What irks me the most about this R. Mika redesign is that the new costume would _restrict_ her movements than give more freedom. Also, don't wrestlers wear mouth guards?
> View attachment 439383 View attachment 439385
> I love how Ozzie dismisses actual wrestling outfits in favor of applying physics to fabric, especially when Japanese pro wrestlers have more over-the-top designs to their costumes.
> 
> ...


I’d love to see the design they’d give Cammy. You could argue that the redesign is almost as immodest as the original. They just added tights and covered up her breasts, and it’s still form fitting. Also why get rid of the ponytails?


----------



## Sheryl Nome (May 1, 2018)

Because style doesn't appear to be a thing to these people. They don't get that these things are being done for any reason but to sexualize. Their views are entirely 1 dimensional.  A wrestler looking like a wrestler is wrong, because dats objectification somehow


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (May 1, 2018)

_Wice said:


> Also why get rid of the ponytails?


Because flowing hair isn't practical even if it's in pigtails since they can flow.



Pina Colada said:


> What irks me the most about this R. Mika redesign is that the new costume would _restrict_ her movements than give more freedom. Also, don't wrestlers wear mouth guards?
> View attachment 439383 View attachment 439385
> I love how Ozzie dismisses actual wrestling outfits in favor of applying physics to fabric, especially when Japanese pro wrestlers have more over-the-top designs to their costumes.
> 
> ...


I was going to make this responce...



> Street Fighter has had it's hot guys who the artists emphasized: the handsome Vega (who has no shirt), Gil and Urien who are buff and scantly-clad (a lot of women like buff guys and I thought their bods were smoking hot), or Ryu's new design that The Mary Sue dubbed "Hot Ryu".
> 
> Since (in general) men and women's bodies are built differently, different parts are emphasized when it comes to attractiveness. Straight/bisexual women aren't attracted to the same thing, some love looking at big muscled torsos and would drool over Kratos.



The thing is that I've gotten them mad at me for "causing trouble" mainly because I have disagreed with them and challenged some of their views. ( I also noticed that the redesign took out one of her teeth.)


----------



## John Titor (May 1, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> While the outfit isn't bad and I like her weapon change, but one thing the designer misses is that free-form dancers aren't meant to have so much on them. The middle part doesn't look very flowing. If this wasn't for a dancer, it would work a lot better.
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes simple (but not too simple) is the way to go.





WatchingAllOfYou said:


> Dancers who can fight in the FE series would be SERIOUSLY hindered by pretty much any armor. Their fighting style is extremely acrobatic, with lots of twirling and jumping and stuff like that as they attack with their swords. Plus they need to make pirouettes when they use the Dance command to refresh units AND, since all of them are pretty girls, they also need the sex appeal to literally lift the others' spirits
> 
> So basically, any kind of armor would make Olivia and other fighting dancers useless, via limiting her movements... aka doing EXACTLY THE CONTRARY of what the Dancers must do in the battlefield. All because these whiny little girls feel that must hide these fictional girls' bodies behind stupid-looking armors to feel good about themselves.
> 
> The Panne "redesign" is just as stupid since, like it's already been said, she shapeshifts into a MASSIVE killer rabbit to fight; any armor would restrain her and it may even BREAK when she goes beast mode. Again, it's not only ugly and chunky-looking but it's extremely unpractical for her (and the same would go for Yarne) no matter what these idiots say.


Do they get triggered at the sight of belly dancers?


> But muh combat value!


Anybody who has played FE (read: not BABD apparently) knows that dancers should not be fighting the enemy head-on, sword or no sword.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (May 1, 2018)

John Titor said:


> Do they get triggered at the sight of belly dancers?.


They don't like the Shantae sereies all that much, either. Also, check out the comment section.


----------



## gobbogobb (May 1, 2018)

DoA beach volleyball must have caused at least 3 strokes


----------



## John Titor (May 2, 2018)

Anonymus Fluhre said:


> For the record. Mara's portrayal doesn't bother me. Have they seen some Buddhist statues?


Any of them genital-related? The most gnarly ones I saw were depictions of Hell like a dude getting sawed from the crotch.



Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> They don't like the Shantae sereies all that much, either. Also, check out the comment section.


Of course they don't.


----------



## Emperor Julian (May 2, 2018)

Bikini Armor is interesting, on one hand it's a pretty legitimate complaint that a lot of female armour looks absurd compared to their male colleagues and this can be really grating in a 'realistic' setting  and I do think it does get a bit obnoxious. (fantasy armour is a bit of a pet hate of mine)






The problem with Bikini (and it's cousin hawkeye initiative occasionally)  is that it's clearly well beyond light hearted satire and overtly despises products aimed at male audiences and confident female sexuality. They don't really give a shit about context or the viability of costumes as long as they hit a list of frankly abritary criteria.
 Looking at the site creator and she's a bog-standard tumblrina right up to the part where she's way too old for this shit. She reminds me of Anna Kreider in that she tries to be a light hearted quippy fun but it's a weak facade hiding a rather akward bitter personality who is no where near as smart as she thinks she is.

EDIT-what really grinds my gears is when the armour is still useless shit even after it's been edited so not to inflame mens passions and maintain her purity.












She was better off in the skimpy shit since that's at least cooler reducing the chance of heat exhaustinon while it's totally failing to protect your body.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (May 2, 2018)

I never got the point of "sexy" "armour", whether it's metal bikinis on women or studded leather bondage gear on men. If you're not going to wear actual armour, wear normal clothes, or nothing, like some Celts did. Random bits of spiky metal and studded leather are uncomfortable, look stupid, and would be pointless to go to the effort of making in the first place.

I don't like the other end of the scale with massive, bulky armour that people couldn't move around in, either. A real plate harness weighed about the same as a modern soldier's gear, because that's the maximum weight a man can carry and still fight effectively. Enormous, spiky pauldrons that don't let people lift their arms and would spike their comrades and catch on things by accident just look stupid.

I understand that people go for a "rule of cool", but I can't see what's "cool" about fantasy armour. It would be horrible to wear, even if you weren't fighting. A lot of fantasy films and TV shows like LOTR and Game of Thrones sometimes use more historically inspired armour like maille shirts and helmets for that reason - it's fantasy, but the actors have to be able to move and not spike things and each other by accident. There's still often far too much studded leather bondage gear, but that's mostly found on men.

The problem with this blog is making it all about identity politics, not just making fun of horrible fantasy armour like Lindybeige and Scholagladiatoria do.


----------



## Pina Colada (May 2, 2018)

They’re on the SC6 Taki reveal like flies on honey, and compare her masked appearance to that of a blow-up doll’s. I’m shocked that they didn’t call her a “literal fighting fucktoy” (ugh).


Spoiler


----------



## Pepito The Cat (May 2, 2018)

Ok, I was going to collect a bunch of quotes and add my take on this whole ordeal but there's SO MUCH I want to discuss  that it will literally take me the whole day so  if you excuse me, I'm just gonna drop the quotes and babble for a bit.

First off, I know these type of girls. I was a huge anime geek back in the late 90s, right when the fanservice-vehicle-girl stereotype started to decay and when Yaoi was getting mainstream. Among the greater fandoms there was this breed of teenage girl: skinny, glasses, no tits, no confidence, severly uptight and very shy at all times that idolized the Yaoi stereotypes: cut but very skinny bodies with very feminine mannerisms that went against the beefy shonen type. And, of course, they outright despised the skimpy heroine/sidekick.

Apparently, some of those girls grew up to be this weird cross between SJW and purist Yaoi lover. They like their guys cut, skinny, sensitive, _easy to control_ and, at the same time, hate the muscular, strong, capable, _totally independent_ hero guy. They want their females covered, so they don't represent a treat and their guys sensitive but buck-ass naked because _YUMMY!_. They still have the same mentality from decades ago, from when they were tweens.

This is some Twilight-esque dynamic where all the guys are completely in love with some random nobody with nothing to show but at the same time they censor and cast aside those girls who DO have something to show... aggressively and with a passion.

They treat men like objects while complaining women get the same treatment. Because, deep inside, they are still this very insecure incel girl with no ego and zero confidence in themselves.

This is _Fem-iIncels VS Stacy: weird SJW/weaboo edition._


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (May 2, 2018)

Pepito said:


> Ok, I was going to collect a bunch of quotes and add my take on this whole ordeal but there's SO MUCH I want to discuss  that it will literally take me the whole day so  if you excuse me, I'm just gonna drop the quotes and babble for a bit.
> 
> First off, I know these type of girls. I was a huge anime geek back in the late 90s, right when the fanservice-vehicle-girl stereotype started to decay and when Yaoi was getting mainstream. Among the greater fandoms there was this breed of teenage girl: skinny, glasses, no tits, no confidence, severly uptight and very shy at all times that idolized the Yaoi stereotypes: cut but very skinny bodies with very feminine mannerisms that went against the beefy shonen type. And, of course, they outright despised the skimpy heroine/sidekick.
> 
> ...


You definately hit the nail on the head.


----------



## RadicalCentrist (May 2, 2018)

Appealing to the male demographic is sexist and should not be allowed in The Current Year.  Women drive most purchases anyway


----------



## Ceiling Kitten (May 2, 2018)

Pepito said:


> And, of course, they outright despised the skimpy heroine/sidekick.



As someone who was into yaoi stuff back then and saw MANY pathetic girls like this, I can confirm this and add that it wasn't just the "skimpy heroine/sidekick". ANY woman who showed ANY sexual/romantic interest in a guy that these fangirls wanted to slash, and therefore threatened the Holy Yaois, was seen as a threat and made these screeching little girls shit their panties like there was no tomorrow.  They even used lots of the so-called modern "fandom feminist" points against these fictional girls: "too girly", "too weak", "lives only for the guy", "ugh stupid bitch", etc. And at the same time,  like you said, they slapped exactly these same "undesirable traits" on their favorite ~bishonen~ and masturbated to these guys acting like caricatures of "women" (or better said, what these self-hating girls saw as "women").



Pepito said:


> Apparently, some of those girls grew up to be this weird cross between SJW and purist Yaoi lover. They like their guys cut, skinny, sensitive, _easy to control_ and, at the same time, hate the muscular, strong, capable, _totally independent_ hero guy. They want their females covered, so they don't represent a treat and their guys sensitive but buck-ass naked because _YUMMY!_. They still have the same mentality from decades ago, from when they were tweens.
> 
> This is some Twilight-esque dynamic where all the guys are completely in love with some random nobody with nothing to show but at the same time they censor and cast aside those girls who DO have something to show... aggressively and with a passion.
> 
> They treat men like objects while complaining women get the same treatment. Because, deep inside, they are still this very insecure incel girl with no ego and zero confidence in herself.



Definitely. BABD and millions of modern "feminist fangirls" act exactly the same, only covering their misogynistic bullshit under layers of patronizing and fake-ass "feminism". Now they try to pass their terror of sexually-attractive fictional and real girls (who remind them of how awkward, charmless and plain they were and sometimes still are) as desire to portray women in ways that are supposedly more "modern" and "progressive"... by covering them up so they won't show The Dreaded Tittays/Asses that TRIGGER the perpetual ugly ducklings to death.


----------



## gobbogobb (May 2, 2018)

That's a lot of words for anime makes people dumb.


----------



## Ruin (May 2, 2018)

Another thing that annoys me is that often times their redesigns are just as silly and unrealistic as the outfits they criticize. I'm not saying thong panties and a top that barely covers the nipples is realistic but a lot of the characters they whine about are spies, rouges, thieves, and other people for whom freedom of movement is important and full plate armor would be absurdly impractical if not fatal.


----------



## IceGray (May 2, 2018)

WatchingAllOfYou said:


> As someone who was into yaoi stuff back then and saw MANY pathetic girls like this, I can confirm this and add that it wasn't just the "skimpy heroine/sidekick". ANY woman who showed ANY sexual/romantic interest in a guy that these fangirls wanted to slash, and therefore threatened the Holy Yaois, was seen as a threat and made these screeching little girls shit their panties like there was no tomorrow.  They even used lots of the so-called modern "fandom feminist" points against these fictional girls: "too girly", "too weak", "lives only for the guy", "ugh stupid bitch", etc. And at the same time,  like you said, they slapped exactly these same "undesirable traits" on their favorite ~bishonen~ and masturbated to these guys acting like caricatures of "women" (or better said, what these self-hating girls saw as "women").


My cringy phase was essentially a jealous fangirl, jealous of other attractive characters, etc. Even knew one classmate who despised female love interests because she thought they were wimps and was a fujo in every other way.

It was only in university that I was given a wake-up call on how some skimpy characters actually work within their world, it's not always about being a lingerie catalog.

Hence my current resolve to point out hypocritical logic, poke fun at it, and take things less seriously.


----------



## WaltherPPGAY (May 3, 2018)

I noticed this post on Saturday plugging a cow: Dan Olson.

I guess that means skimpy clothing is bad, but conspiring with a serial rapist to sexually exploit children and covering up rape for the sake of winning an argument is good.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (May 3, 2018)

Ruin said:


> Another thing that annoys me is that often times their redesigns are just as silly and unrealistic as the outfits they criticize. I'm not saying thong panties and a top that barely covers the nipples is realistic but a lot of the characters they whine about are spies, rouges, thieves, and other people for whom freedom of movement is important and full plate armor would be absurdly impractical if not fatal.



Spies, rogues, and thieves would just wear normal clothes for wherever they are to assimilate with the local population. That might involve full armour to infiltrate an army camp, but obviously not for stealing from people at the market (this brings up the common issue of fictional characters never changing their clothes, much like autists). I do think a society where all women wear metal bikinis is a little unbelievable, though. Even tribes who wore almost nothing wouldn't go to the effort of making pointless bits of spiky metal and studded leather to wear.


----------



## GethN7 (May 3, 2018)

I'm quite confident if we could see what all the people who contribute to this internet puritan anti-women look like, we'd all recoil from the mass amounts of lard, danger hair, and fugly, because there is no damn reason for any woman to be this bitter over FICTIONAL characters unless they are a walking case of sour grapes.


----------



## Gingervitis (May 3, 2018)

Imagine the absolute aneurism that would occur if they came across a scantly clad character that was actually a hooker or someone else who specialized in seduction dressed skimpily.


----------



## c-no (May 3, 2018)

Pina Colada said:


> They’re on the SC6 Taki reveal like flies on honey, and compare her masked appearance to that of a blow-up doll’s. I’m shocked that they didn’t call her a “literal fighting fucktoy” (ugh).
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I'd bet 30 shekels they never saw a menpo in their lives before.


Spoiler: Actual armor piece used by the samurai





 




It's a real piece of armor and saying it makes some video game woman a blowup doll is rather funny.



GethN7 said:


> I'm quite confident if we could see what all the people who contribute to this internet puritan anti-women look like, we'd all recoil from the mass amounts of lard, danger hair, and fugly, because there is no damn reason for any woman to be this bitter over FICTIONAL characters unless they are a walking case of sour grapes.


I'm confident that any fictional woman not held up to their autistic standard can leave them in perpetual offended mode. While bikini armor can get tiresome, it's always funny to see how they claim they can make a correction that would really mesh well with the design of a character.



Gingervitis said:


> Imagine the absolute aneurism that would occur if they came across a scantly clad character that was actually a hooker or someone else who specialized in seduction dressed skimpily.


They could complain about male gaze or how it could insult sex workers. Then again, it's all video games and they should realize that bit is just some humor they could actually chuckle at since they throw around "fighting fuck toy".

Since some people mentioned that Tales character with the edgy torn outfit and arm, here's another character that could piss of BBAD. Said character is a rogue and demon who is part of an alien setting that involves different planes of the multiverse.


Spoiler








Whether one finds her outfit ridiculous or not, it's entirely justified since due to said character being demon-blooded, her internal temperature is much higher than a human so if she want's to feel more cool and comfortable, she would have to wear the outfit she has. A concept artist also stated the clothing is meant to reflect the fact she lacks wealth and is more or less a person who got the pieces at some point in her life (aside from also saying he wanted to make the outfit because it appeals to him as an artist).


----------



## John Titor (May 3, 2018)

c-no said:


> I'd bet 30 shekels they never saw a menpo in their lives before.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Actual armor piece used by the samurai
> ...


They already addressed that with "NO IT DOES NOT COUNT REEEEEEEEEEEE".

And what kind of blow up doll has jagged teeth?


----------



## A Random (May 3, 2018)

That's irrelevant, Quiet had to breathe through her skin and you know none of them want to accept it.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (May 3, 2018)

c-no said:


> Whether one finds her outfit ridiculous or not, it's entirely justified since due to said character being demon-blooded, her internal temperature is much higher than a human so if she want's to feel more cool and comfortable, she would have to wear the outfit she has. A concept artist also stated the clothing is meant to reflect the fact she lacks wealth and is more or less a person who got the pieces at some point in her life (aside from also saying he wanted to make the outfit because it appeals to him as an artist).



It's not, though. If she didn't want to wear many clothes, she'd wear a loincloth, or nothing at all. The Khmer only wore a simple cloth and were naked from the waist up, for example. Leather bondage gear and bits of spiky metal on limbs look stupid, are hard to make, and are uncomfortable. That pauldron is either strapped on to her bare skin, which would chafe horribly, or not secured by anything, in which case it would fall off. And "lacks wealth"? What poor person can afford to wear random bits of ineffective spiky armour on their limbs, but no helmet? Armour was expensive, and a helmet was the first bit a common soldier would buy - the head's the most important part of the body. Just sell the spiky rubbish and get a kettle hat.

I'm channelling Lindybeige a bit too much here.

None of these outfits are justifiable in any way. That doesn't mean the opposite is true, where everyone has to wear full armour all the time. it's just that the question should be "would anyone ever want to wear that?", not "does it make this female character look attractive?", which seems to be the case here. A historical Khmer woman's outfit, being topless with a skirt and no underwear, would probably make these people furious.


----------



## c-no (May 3, 2018)

Pointless Pedant said:


> It's not, though. If she didn't want to wear many clothes, she'd wear a loincloth, or nothing at all. The Khmer only wore a simple cloth and were naked from the waist up, for example. Leather bondage gear and bits of spiky metal on limbs look stupid, are hard to make, and are uncomfortable. That pauldron is either strapped on to her bare skin, which would chafe horribly, or not secured by anything, in which case it would fall off. And "lacks wealth"? What poor person can afford to wear random bits of ineffective spiky armour on their limbs, but no helmet? Armour was expensive, and a helmet was the first bit a common soldier would buy - the head's the most important part of the body. Just sell the spiky rubbish and get a kettle hat.
> 
> I'm channelling Lindybeige a bit too much here.
> 
> None of these outfits are justifiable in any way. That doesn't mean the opposite is true, where everyone has to wear full armour all the time. it's just that the question should be "would anyone ever want to wear that?", not "does it make this female character look attractive?", which seems to be the case here.


All I know from reading the Planescape wiki was that the character is some rogue whose race could fit well with edgelords due to somw demonic heritage. The armor appearance more or less got some explanation from a concept artist in that the character just gets bits and pieces of armor at random points in her life. Even then, it's all from a video game where you try to die for good and your companions range from a talking skull and box robot to a living suit of armor and a chaste succubus.

Edit: All that said with the Khmer outfit from older times, if we ever had more shit based off historical clothing styles like women being topless, it could no doubt piss them off.


----------



## LOOPS (May 3, 2018)

I find it hard to take seriously characters designed like Tharja because when I see them I just see ass + titties, and I picture a horny game dev designing the character and sweating while trying to justify their decision. It would be like if a woman came up to you on the street in only her panties, you wouldn't be able to keep a straight conversation with her either.

But on the other hand they usually don't appear in forms of media I actually take seriously as stories anyway. I've played Fire Emblem Awakening, fun game but the character stories were a funny side-thing at best. Some of the characters were cute and nice to look at. But none of the characters, male included were actually decent or memorable so you may as well make them look appealing. Those games are designed for horny teenagers anyway, not middle aged women.


----------



## LucasSomething (May 3, 2018)

Pina Colada said:


> They’re on the SC6 Taki reveal like flies on honey, and compare her masked appearance to that of a blow-up doll’s. I’m shocked that they didn’t call her a “literal fighting fucktoy” (ugh).
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



For such a "feminist" blog, BABD loves slut shaming every atractive female character they see. It's almost like... they just want an excuse to bash on "those other girls" to feel better about themselves.


----------



## Jaimas (May 3, 2018)

@Yaoi Huntress Earth and I share a fondness of dismemebring BABD's posts and making them look dumb, sometimes with some humorous insight from @c-no and @Meowthkip. Glad this arrogant fucktard finally has a thread here.

What you may not know is that her much-loved Bingo chart is actually the third revision of it. She re-did it. Twice. Specifically because she's one of _those_ people, who in her worldview, will consider character designs she likes to be fucking _sacrosanct_, but characters with the same traits from one she hates are fucking below comtempt. One prominent example is Sayaka Miki from Madoka (why does this character keep showing up in these threads) - she spent like five longform posts defending Sayaka's design from Madoka, despite the fact that it _still_ violates around 79% of BABD's chart (and outright is a bingo on the old ones), and is stupidly impractical by all accounts.

She does not care about authorial intent, historical accuracy, or logic. If she likes it, she'll shlick herself raw over it and if she hates it, she'll sperg out to Homer levels over it.
She also _aggressively_ scrubs any criticism she receives that's backed with sources.


----------



## Meowthkip (May 3, 2018)

Jaimas said:


> @Yaoi Huntress Earth and I share a fondness of dismemebring BABD's posts and making them look dumb, sometimes with some humorous insight from @c-no and @Meowthkip. Glad this arrogant fucktard finally has a thread here.
> 
> What you may not know is that her much-loved Bingo chart is actually the third revision of it. She re-did it. Twice. Specifically because she's one of _those_ people, who in her worldview, will consider character designs she likes to be fucking _sacrosanct_, but characters with the same traits from one she hates are fucking below comtempt. One prominent example is Sayaka Miki from Madoka (why does this character keep showing up in these threads) - she spent like five longform posts defending Sayaka's design from Madoka, despite the fact that it _still_ violates around 79% of BABD's chart (and outright is a bingo on the old ones), and is stupidly impractical by all accounts.
> 
> ...



That Bingo chart is all she has.

How very, very sad.


----------



## One Man Bland (May 3, 2018)

Emperor Julian said:


> EDIT-what really grinds my gears is when the armour is still useless shit even after it's been edited so not to inflame mens passions and maintain her purity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What stands out to me about this particular edit is that this one especially, while I'm not extremely familiar with the source material, seems to make a lot of arbitrary changes that clash with other design choices that seem there to serve as a cohesive aesthetic as well as inform in the personality.

While the original design doesn't look particularly stellar to me (I'm kinda confused by the weird tied front for the shirt and the number of belts is giving me war flashbacks to FF10) the tears in the clothing and asymmetrical armor and accessory placement come off as being a rather important details to her personality. They give the impression of a character who struggles, and is possibly failing, to hold themselves together and based on the huge fuck-off demonic arm I'm guessing that she has some sort of inner turmoil having to do with in some form possessing dark powers.

I see no reason why BABD felt like they had to remove those elements by not including any such tears in the pants they put on her, lengthening the torn shirt despite it being pointless due to the pants, removing the one belt that actually functioned for holding up her pants, and switching the belt and shin armor to opposite legs for any reason other than :autism:.


----------



## GethN7 (May 3, 2018)

One Man Bland said:


> What stands out to me about this particular edit is that this one especially, while I'm not extremely familiar with the source material, seems to make a lot of arbitrary changes that clash with other design choices that seem there to serve as a cohesive aesthetic as well as inform in the personality.
> 
> While the original design doesn't look particularly stellar to me (I'm kinda confused by the weird tied front for the shirt and the number of belts is giving me war flashbacks to FF10) the tears in the clothing and asymmetrical armor and accessory placement come off as being a rather important details to her personality. They give the impression of a character who struggles, and is possibly failing, to hold themselves together and based on the huge fuck-off demonic arm I'm guessing that she has some sort of inner turmoil having to do with in some form possessing dark powers.
> 
> I see no reason why BABD felt like they had to remove those elements by not including any such tears in the pants they put on her, lengthening the torn shirt despite it being pointless due to the pants, removing the one belt that actually functioned for holding up her pants, and switching the belt and shin armor to opposite legs for any reason other than :autism:.



You guessed every single reason the design was supposed to be shorthand for their character without even knowing the source.

Which is good, as you immediately grasped the true intent of the art as intended by the artist.

However, the BABD prudes just see exposed female skin they don't like and tune out any logic behind the design in favor of their triggers and what offends them.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (May 3, 2018)

Jaimas said:


> @Yaoi Huntress Earth and I share a fondness of dismemebring BABD's posts and making them look dumb, sometimes with some humorous insight from @c-no and @Meowthkip. Glad this arrogant fucktard finally has a thread here.
> 
> What you may not know is that her much-loved Bingo chart is actually the third revision of it. She re-did it. Twice. Specifically because she's one of _those_ people, who in her worldview, will consider character designs she likes to be fucking _sacrosanct_, but characters with the same traits from one she hates are fucking below comtempt. One prominent example is Sayaka Miki from Madoka (why does this character keep showing up in these threads) - she spent like five longform posts defending Sayaka's design from Madoka, despite the fact that it _still_ violates around 79% of BABD's chart (and outright is a bingo on the old ones), and is stupidly impractical by all accounts.
> 
> ...


Let's see this character...

Thigh-high footwear, heels, short skirt, her top exposes a bit of her bellybutton, there's nothing holding up the top, it looks a little bit like boobplate with how the underboob is shaded, she'd have cleavage if he breasts were bigger, no head protection, and why do the Madoka characters have no damn jawbones?


----------



## gobbogobb (May 3, 2018)

So we have determined this site is really just animewomenihate.com right?  Like I don't see them going after Horizon or like League of Legends?


----------



## IceGray (May 3, 2018)

They do go after Western games once in a while.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (May 3, 2018)

gobbogobb said:


> So we have determined this site is really just animewomenihate.com right?  Like I don't see them going after Horizon or like League of Legends?


Oh, they so have gotten their mits on League of Legends, touched on Horizon, have 213 posts on Overwatch, and miss the point of a Champions villian who is supposed to be a Diva and attention whore.


----------



## gobbogobb (May 3, 2018)

Holy shit even their praise is full of  venom.  

Y'all did a good job on horizon girl, but only because "creepy marketing guy" got vetoed.

I looked at the Evie Frye one too.  Basically "good costume but she doesn't fight as much as Jacob" wtf does gameplay have to do with character design?


----------



## Tanti-Fanti (May 3, 2018)

Jaimas said:


> @Yaoi Huntress Earth and I share a fondness of dismemebring BABD's posts and making them look dumb, sometimes with some humorous insight from @c-no and @Meowthkip. Glad this arrogant fucktard finally has a thread here.
> 
> What you may not know is that her much-loved Bingo chart is actually the third revision of it. She re-did it. Twice. Specifically because she's one of _those_ people, who in her worldview, will consider character designs she likes to be fucking _sacrosanct_, but characters with the same traits from one she hates are fucking below comtempt. One prominent example is Sayaka Miki from Madoka (why does this character keep showing up in these threads) - she spent like five longform posts defending Sayaka's design from Madoka, despite the fact that it _still_ violates around 79% of BABD's chart (and outright is a bingo on the old ones), and is stupidly impractical by all accounts.
> 
> ...



She's changing the chart to defend Sayaka of all things? Wow. Nice to see the hypocrisy.* 

Everyone else is wrong about this character but as soon as people call them out it's okay to throw out all my previous logic down the window!*

Just to make things clear for those of you who don't know, the whole point about Sayaka is that she is a *FOIL* to the main character, Madoka. She is dressed like a typical magical girl-knight character to subvert the happy-go-lucky heroine who always believes in justice and all that bullshit. The whole point of her design is to show how *superficial and naive* that mentality is. And that is explored in the series. She doesn't even belong on the damn list to begin with. *She's literally meant to be an archetype* and people are mad? Compared to other magical girl series her design is one of the more conservative ones too.


----------



## Jaimas (May 4, 2018)

Tanti-Fanti said:


> She's changing the chart to defend Sayaka of all things? Wow. Nice to see the hypocrisy.*
> 
> Everyone else is wrong about this character but as soon as people call them out it's okay to throw out all my previous logic down the window!*
> 
> Just to make things clear for those of you who don't know, the whole point about Sayaka is that she is a *FOIL* to the main character, Madoka. She is dressed like a typical magical girl-knight character to subvert the happy-go-lucky heroine who always believes in justice and all that bullshit. The whole point of her design is to show how *superficial and naive* that mentality is. And that is explored in the series. She doesn't even belong on the damn list to begin with. *She's literally meant to be an archetype* and people are mad? Compared to other magical girl series her design is one of the more conservative ones too.



Your avatar reminds me: She fucking _hates_ Shantae. 

Like _holy shit_ she hates Shantae, and even by her standards goes out of her way to miss the fucking point.


----------



## Tanti-Fanti (May 4, 2018)

Jaimas said:


> Your avatar reminds me: She fucking _hates_ Shantae.
> 
> Like _holy shit_ she hates Shantae, and even by her standards goes out of her way to miss the fucking point.





I love how she brings culture into this. Because based on a couple of theories, Shantae is possibly based off Turkey. (A lot of the game's geography and aesthetic lines up especially in the newer games). I put in one search result for Turkish Belly Dancer and lo and behold:



Spoiler: Just be a bit safe. These were the more conservative ones.





 


 

Very similar to Shantae's outfit. Only it's stylized immensely. Yeah Shantae shows more skin, but so do the dancers depending on the scenario. Acting like belly-dancers are NEVER sexy or wear revealing clothing is nonsense. Here's one of the more risky ones I could find.



 

And here's one of Shantae's special outfits that increase her magic but lowers her defense:



 

It's not that far off. The gameplay for this particular outfit literally enforces that by decreasing Shantae's defense, but increasing her magic skill. And the game mechanic makes sense too. Many bellydancers specialize in a type of dance that's very sensual, passionate, and intense. It requires a lot of effort and reveals a lot of skin because the dancers need to move a lot and don't need tight fitting clothing. If you don't believe me still here's a video by Gajin Goomba about it. Plenty of Turkish people in the comment section gave it their approval as being true. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QemwPSepdqo



Basically, Shantae is not a "sexualization" of belly-dancing, she's a homage and is very stylized to fit the theme of the games. Plus, everyone is drawn in a weird sexy style. So basically, it's perfectly normal in-universe to be like that. They live in a very hot climate so it makes sense to wear less clothes.

These people who are acting like cultural purists are really fucking pathetic. Thinking a game about a bellydancer is somehow invalidating their culture is really awful too. NO ONE is going to play Shantae and think that belly-dancers are all exotic genies. And if they do, they're fucking idiots. The game actually goes beyond and above to pay homage to the Turkish aesthetic and it does a really fantastic job adding in fantasy elements as well. This person really needs a wake up call. There have always been sexy woman in real life who use belly-dancing to express themselves. To think this game will change that shows how fragile your ego is.


----------



## Jaimas (May 4, 2018)

Tanti-Fanti said:


> I love how she brings culture into this. Because based on a couple of theories, Shantae is possibly based off Turkey. (A lot of the game's geography and aesthetic lines up especially in the newer games). I put in one search result for Turkish Belly Dancer and lo and behold:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See, now I was just gonna go and point out that it's a series that also has this guy.


----------



## Tanti-Fanti (May 4, 2018)

Jaimas said:


> See, now I was just gonna go and point out that it's a series that also has this guy.



It's funny how you never see them criticize the men for their costumes...I wonder why?


----------



## Agent of Z.O.G. (May 4, 2018)

Pointless Pedant said:


> Armour was expensive, and a helmet was the first bit a common soldier would buy - the head's the most important part of the body. Just sell the spiky rubbish and get a kettle hat.



You can't wear helmets in Torment, only way around it is when the helmet _is _your head.


----------



## Vault Boy (May 4, 2018)

gobbogobb said:


> I looked at the Evie Frye one too. Basically "good costume but she doesn't fight as much as Jacob" wtf does gameplay have to do with character design?


Never mind that the point of her character is to be as stealthy as possible (which contrasts with Jacob wanting to have direct confrontations), she can still kick all sorts of ass at the fight clubs, and she was the main protagonist of the Jack the Ripper DLC.

That's the thing that gets me with these people, even when they "like" something, they'll still bitch about it.


----------



## Meowthkip (May 5, 2018)

Tanti-Fanti said:


> These people who are acting like cultural purists are really fucking pathetic. Thinking a game about a bellydancer is somehow invalidating their culture is really awful too. NO ONE is going to play Shantae and think that belly-dancers are all exotic genies. And if they do, they're fucking idiots. The game actually goes beyond and above to pay homage to the Turkish aesthetic and it does a really fantastic job adding in fantasy elements as well. This person really needs a wake up call. There have always been sexy woman in real life who use belly-dancing to express themselves. To think this game will change that shows how fragile your ego is.



I'm curious, what do the Turks think of Shantae?


----------



## Emperor Julian (May 5, 2018)

I was reading a fun little article yesterday regarding knights armour and encountered these little gems



Spoiler





















Whenever I see her bitching about the boobplate I'm  reminded Medieval knights specifically spent time and effort having their armour imply they have a massive dick....something which probably put it at increased risk.


----------



## Meowthkip (May 5, 2018)

I'm so happy to know that this exists.

Thank you.


----------



## Emperor Julian (May 5, 2018)

Meowthkip said:


> I'm so happy to know that this exists.
> 
> Thank you.





Spoiler









Their's a thing in chivalric conduct about using your belt to imply you have  a massive dick. The medieval mindset had a fierce devotion to a good dick joke,  smut and implying they're a really good fuck. I suspect bikini battle armour would waffle about patriarchy or male empowerment or somesuch rationalization why it's not the same that knights spent a great deal of money showing everyone they have a massive dick so all the ladies should want to fuck them.



Spoiler















https://www.pinterest.co.uk/pin/307441112038699847/


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (May 5, 2018)

Tanti-Fanti said:


> Basically, Shantae is not a "sexualization" of belly-dancing, she's a homage and is very stylized to fit the theme of the games. Plus, everyone is drawn in a weird sexy style. So basically, it's perfectly normal in-universe to be like that. They live in a very hot climate so it makes sense to wear less clothes..



It doesn't matter to them.


----------



## Tanti-Fanti (May 5, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> It doesn't matter to them.



It may be me, but the link is either broken or they deleted shit.

But back on topic, if you don't care about the context, then why bother. Context is everything. That's like saying a seductress being sexy is sexist. Like....what else are they supposed to do?


----------



## Meowthkip (May 5, 2018)

Tanti-Fanti said:


> It may be me, but the link is either broken or they deleted shit.
> 
> But back on topic, if you don't care about the context, then why bother. Context is everything. That's like saying a seductress being sexy is sexist. Like....what else are they supposed to do?



Not be seductresses.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (May 6, 2018)

Tanti-Fanti said:


> It may be me, but the link is either broken or they deleted shit.
> 
> But back on topic, if you don't care about the context, then why bother. Context is everything. That's like saying a seductress being sexy is sexist. Like....what else are they supposed to do?


Here's the link. I wonder what they have to say about settings where it's already going to be a hot wasteland. Let's take Dark Sun where it's desert shithole where metal is rare and most people pretty much dress small.


----------



## HY 140 (May 6, 2018)

Tanti-Fanti said:


> It's funny how you never see them criticize the men for their costumes...I wonder why?


feminist autism


----------



## c-no (May 6, 2018)

Meowthkip said:


> I'm so happy to know that this exists.
> 
> Thank you.


Codpieces were a thing to protect ones own royal jewels. Just imagine how bad it would be if some peasant you were fighting swiped his dagger at the groin instead of the neck.



Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Here's the link. I wonder what they have to say about settings where it's already going to be a hot wasteland. Let's take Dark Sun where it's desert shithole where metal is rare and most people pretty much dress small.


While one could point out Dark Sun, which is if D&D and Mad Max had a grimdark baby, has everyone dress up as leathermen from Mad Max, one can expect BBAD to come up with some excuse in complaints.


----------



## Meowthkip (May 6, 2018)

c-no said:


> Codpieces were a thing to protect ones own royal jewels. Just imagine how bad it would be if some peasant you were fighting swiped his dagger at the groin instead of the neck.



A codpiece is one thing.

A codpiece designed to make you look like it's made to cage your RAGING HARD-ON is another.


----------



## NotoriousD (May 7, 2018)

This is not what I had in mind when I saw the name Bikini Battle Armor Damage. These people need fun. Sexy things can be fun too.


----------



## Club Sandwich (May 7, 2018)

they don't seem to whine about Dark Souls or Bloodborne's armor/clothing. But then, they'd probably just home in on the doll, the herm, or Titty McIllusion.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (May 7, 2018)

Club Sandwich said:


> they don't seem to whine about Dark Souls or Bloodborne's armor/clothing. But then, they'd probably just home in on the doll, the herm, or Titty McIllusion.


I decided to check for you. Here's their Dark Souls stuff and one Bloodborne. I'm glad they are totally ignorant on the existance of a certain game that I get my avatars from.


----------



## HY 140 (May 7, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> I'm glad they are totally ignorant on the existance of a certain game that I get my avatars from.


eh i wouldn't be happy for too long...


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (May 8, 2018)

Hey, I they found an example they did like for the most part.


----------



## gobbogobb (May 8, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Hey, I they found an example they did like for the most part.


Lol @ the one armor sperg in the comments.


----------



## Emperor Julian (May 8, 2018)

gobbogobb said:


> Lol @ the one armor sperg in the comments.


Amusingly the armour sperg didnt do a really good job. There doesnt appear to be any chainmail under the plate, their are no attempts to cushion the skull which is vital for armour and their appears to be no attempt to defend the groin or back thighs. Unless you're trying to protect the purity of the women, this is bad armour.

EDIT-and the shirt only really serves to increase the risk of overheating in armour you want something airy and light as your clothing layer


----------



## Pointless Pedant (May 9, 2018)

Emperor Julian said:


> I was reading a fun little article yesterday regarding knights armour and encountered these little gems
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A protruding codpiece would catch blows, but getting hit on the dick is a lot less severe than getting hit on the sternum and having it smash because the blow was caught. Never mind that a dick is flexible, so won't break from impact unless it actually gets crushed or chopped off. A hard hit would be painful, but would still leave the dick intact if it didn't actually pierce the armour.

Fantasy boobie armour still looks stupid most of the time. The muscle cuirass was similar, but that wasn't usually _quite_ as pronounced as fantasy examples.



Emperor Julian said:


> Amusingly the armour sperg didnt do a really good job. There doesnt appear to be any chainmail under the plate, their are no attempts to cushion the skull which is vital for armour and their appears to be no attempt to defend the groin or back thighs. Unless you're trying to protect the purity of the women, this is bad armour.
> 
> EDIT-and the shirt only really serves to increase the risk of overheating in armour you want something airy and light as your clothing layer



Arming doublets weren't light and airy. They had some padding to absorb the shock of blows and stop the armour chafing against the skin. And they needed arming points to attach the armour to. There was also a shirt worn under the doublet.

Fastening leg harness to arming doublet:



Spoiler



http://www.gabriel-armoury.com/282-thickbox_default/arming-doublet-black.jpg







Without fastening the leg harness to the arming doublet, it would just fall down. Fantasy armour is often just worn over bare skin, and not fastened to anything, so it would chafe horribly and bits of it would probably fall off.

Sometimes there were only maille "voiders" covering gaps in the plates, rather than a full maille shirt, for weight reasons. Also, there often wasn't armour on the groin and back thighs, because the knight would be sitting on a horse, and sitting on armour is uncomfortable.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (May 9, 2018)

From the waist-down, the Injustice Harley Quinn design isn't bad, but waist-up it's not as fun. The jacket doesn't have the same flow of design as the pants and a girlier hairdo would work wonders (pigtails or an inverted bob).


----------



## Tanti-Fanti (May 9, 2018)

So


Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> From the waist-down, the Injustice Harley Quinn design isn't bad, but waist-up it's not as fun. The jacket doesn't have the same flow of design as the pants and a girlier hairdo would work wonders (pigtails or an inverted bob).



That is probably the worst re-design I've seen so far. Her injustice outfit is garbage in my opinion, but that doesn't stop me from criticizing their re-design. It makes no goddamn sense. They clearly put a white undershirt on them because they hate people showing skin.

This is really sad because I actually agree with them on something: I don't like the redesigns of Harley Quinn's costumes. (I really enjoy the original one from BTAS. It's a nice pun and they really should've stuck with it instead of sexy boderline hooker lady, with a light pattern change). I just don't think they're that good, but even then, they have to be so pretentious about it.

Why is she wearing a leather jacket? She's a Harlequin not a biker! She doesn't need an undershirt either really. She doesn't even have any flair with the new haircut, it just looks bland. everything they changed just made the outfit so much more unfitting. And then the artist complains about the color and saturation being shit, when the game is clearly using a darker color palette to show a different tone. They also seem to be under the impression that Harley Quinn is a fighter when she really can do fuck all unless it's related to psychology. *And even then she failed at that.*


----------



## Dahmer (May 9, 2018)

Tanti-Fanti said:


> They also seem to be under the impression that Harley Quinn is a fighter when she really can do fuck all unless it's related to psychology. *And even then she failed at that.*


Some light sperging, Harley Quinn is actually extremely athletic. She was a gymnast prior to becoming a psychiatrist. Even as far back as BTAS, she's shown being fairly athletic.


----------



## Tanti-Fanti (May 9, 2018)

Dahmer said:


> Some light sperging, Harley Quinn is actually extremely athletic. She was a gymnast prior to becoming a psychiatrist. Even as far back as BTAS, she's shown being fairly athletic.





Spoiler: Light Sperging



Maybe it's because she didn't have a lot of major roles in the series (she is a side character after all), but I always just justified it as comic book logic when it came to the shit she did. If she was a gymnast before being a psychiatrist then I'm being an idiot for not knowing that and it's been awhile since I've seen BTAS. However, I don't know why these people are insisting that a battered woman who's trying to appeal to a crazed psychopath would care about anything about being a gymnast.



If that's the case, then I learned something new today. However, I still don't understand why they cut her hair considering that many famous gymnasts wear ponytails such as Simone Biles. Do these people think you can't function in a fight if your hair is too long? Because if that's the case, they're gonna be disappointed....


----------



## Dahmer (May 9, 2018)

Tanti-Fanti said:


> Spoiler: Light Sperging
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Well her being a gymnast was before becoming a psychiatrist and meeting the Joker. It's more background information to her than something that you see her doing post-Joker. But it's an explanation for her athleticism and lithe build, similar to Dick Grayson being on the more slender side comparative to Batman because he was a trapeze artist/acrobat.



The redesign is nonsensical, Harley has always dressed in form fitting clothes. It's harder to do cartwheels and backflips in a leather jacket and pants than to do it in spandex.

Although, to be fair, many of Harley's recent designs forsake functionality for sex appeal and I'm not a fan of the shift away from her traditional design towards a sex symbol, but that's a whole other round of sperging for a different day. 

It genuinely seems like these women behind this, and their faux-feminism, just fear any woman who's sexually attractive and owns it.


----------



## A Random (May 9, 2018)

Is there any reason why they didn't bother just giving her the classic bodysuit and work with that?


----------



## Tanti-Fanti (May 9, 2018)

A Random said:


> Is there any reason why they didn't bother just giving her the classic bodysuit and work with that?



It's not about understanding the character. If they did, they would've just done that. Instead, it's to look the most "progressive" in the Oppression Olpympics.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (May 9, 2018)

That's the problem the regular designers miss. If there was one Harley redesign I really liked, it's this one.


----------



## Emperor Julian (May 9, 2018)

Pointless Pedant said:


> Arming doublets weren't light and airy. They had some padding to absorb the shock of blows and stop the armour chafing against the skin. And they needed arming points to attach the armour to. There was also a shirt worn under the doublet.
> 
> Fastening leg harness to arming doublet:
> 
> ...



 That's a fair point, truth be told late plate isnt my specialty (I'm more into late Roman/ early medieval and I was a little unsure about the actual nature of the clothing. I still think the armour fails functionally in terms of shock absorbtion and multiple weak points.

 Personally my thoughts on the boobplate boils down to if the setting is going for realistic armour or not.  If it's some absurdist over the top high fantasy like warcraft I really don't have aby problem with it. It only really aggravates when their's an emphasis on realism and practicality.


----------



## weirdMcGee (May 9, 2018)

has anyone heard of magic meat week?...it's weird.


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (May 9, 2018)

weirdMcGee said:


> has anyone heard of magic meat week?...it's weird.


I did, and I made a post on the general thread bemoaning it being a fujo shlickfest (this years was extra-gross).


----------



## weirdMcGee (May 9, 2018)

UnsufficentBoobage said:


> I did, and I made a post on the general thread bemoaning it being a fujo shlickfest (this years was extra-gross).


when i was first browsing it....sweet lord. orcs and bikini armor do not mix.


----------



## Pina Colada (May 11, 2018)

weirdMcGee said:


> has anyone heard of magic meat week?...it's weird.


From what I can gather, it’s a month-long Tumblr event that celebrates guys wearing (and often flaunting) skimpy, impractical armor for the sake of “muh equality”.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (May 11, 2018)

Pina Colada said:


> From what I can gather, it’s a month-long Tumblr event that celebrates guys wearing (and often flaunting) skimpy, impractical armor for the sake of “muh equality”.


That real life guy with the leather gear? Couldn't they have found someone better-looking?


----------



## Heckler1 (May 11, 2018)

Pina Colada said:


> From what I can gather, it’s a month-long Tumblr event that celebrates guys wearing (and often flaunting) skimpy, impractical armor for the sake of “muh equality”.


If they want to look at doods wearing fetish outfits or whatever, they should just admit it. Whenever they say it has  to do with "equality" it just comes off like they don't want to admit they're just huge perverts(while convincing no one). Just own it. No one will care.


----------



## weirdMcGee (May 11, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> That real life guy with the leather gear? Couldn't they have found someone better-looking?


personally, it was one of the few decent ones. i agree it should have been on a better person.


----------



## Antipathy (May 11, 2018)

Found a design they might like


Spoiler:  Islamic Content








I know the shoes are wrong but whatever


----------



## Heckler1 (May 11, 2018)

Dr W said:


> Found a design they might like
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Islamic Content
> ...


She looks skinny, so they'd hate it.


----------



## gobbogobb (May 11, 2018)

Not anime enough.  Needs more buster swords.


----------



## HY 140 (May 11, 2018)

Heckler1 said:


> She looks skinny, so they'd hate it.


she's also not fat or pee oh see


----------



## Tanti-Fanti (May 11, 2018)

Dr W said:


> Found a design they might like
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Islamic Content
> ...



You fools! You're forgetting the Vitilego and slightly darker racist skin tone. Give more female characters Tumblr Vitilego, you cowards!


----------



## Boss Bass (May 13, 2018)

It’s hard to find intelligent discussion about this issue, since most rational folks just dismiss it out of hand. 

However, Nadia Oxford from USGamer had a great quote this week while discussing the minorly controversial Dragon’s Crown - “he can make as many titty witches as he wants, as long as he keeps drawing those badass dragons...”


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 14, 2018)

Whenever someone says boob armor isn't real I'm like https://www.leonpaul.com/womens-chest-protector.html ???


----------



## ︈︈︈ (May 14, 2018)

Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> Whenever someone says boob armor isn't real I'm like https://www.leonpaul.com/womens-chest-protector.html ???


To be fair though, I'd imagine that protective gear for fencing is less for distributing force and more for just preventing pokey bits from hurting you.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 14, 2018)

︈︈︈ said:


> To be fair though, I'd imagine that protective gear for fencing is less for distributing force and more for just preventing pokey bits from hurting you.



What about the actual boob shaped plate though? It's armor for a sword based combat sport that is shaped like a pair of breasts instead of being flat like the men's chest protector or the unisex kids version. Same style exists for boxing and that's all about distributing force except there's obviously no version for men. It's the same with other martial arts....except for taekwondo where both genders has to wrap a pool noodle around their chest.

It was said to never have existed or would hold no practical use, but here we are, looking at functional tit armor.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (May 15, 2018)

While I'm fine with Angela's armor getting an upgrade, too bad they made it look like she ballooned up 50 pounds.


----------



## Just Some Other Guy (May 15, 2018)

Reminds me of a few times I would browse around DakkaDakka to go see what 3rd parties were coming up with. You'd always have that one person so offended by things like boob plate armor, even though it was a fantasy setting and that's long been a staple of the genre.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (May 15, 2018)

Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> What about the actual boob shaped plate though? It's armor for a sword based combat sport that is shaped like a pair of breasts instead of being flat like the men's chest protector or the unisex kids version. Same style exists for boxing and that's all about distributing force except there's obviously no version for men. It's the same with other martial arts....except for taekwondo where both genders has to wrap a pool noodle around their chest.
> 
> It was said to never have existed or would hold no practical use, but here we are, looking at functional tit armor.



Fencing foils are light and hit with barely any force. Fencing gear isn't actual armour and it doesn't have to be made the same way.

There were historical "muscle cuirasses" worn in ancient Greece and Rome, but they're usually a lot less prominent than fantasy examples, and flatter in the middle. Fantasy boob armour often sticks out much further than this and looks stupid.



Spoiler


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 16, 2018)

Pointless Pedant said:


> Fencing foils are light and hit with barely any force. Fencing gear isn't actual armour and it doesn't have to be made the same way.
> 
> [/spoiler]



So real boob plate doesn't have to be made like imaginary boob plate? It exists and serves a function. But in a real situation, well it's already real and working but in an imaginary situation it wouldn't work because.. the angle of the blow, the attack when the mitril chaos blade hits the dwemer crystal armor, you see it would point the tip to...

Video games aren't real.


----------



## Kyria the Great (May 16, 2018)

Here is a great piss take of BBAD's style of critic as here we have a either a Roman Republic warrior or a Greek Hoplite. 

I love how you can use historical examples of armor to dismiss a great deal of their points.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (May 18, 2018)

Kyria the Great said:


> Here is a great piss take of BBAD's style of critic as here we have a either a Roman Republic warrior or a Greek Hoplite.
> 
> I love how you can use historical examples of armor to dismiss a great deal of their points.



It's important to note, though, that the massive great shields Greeks and Romans used covered the unarmoured areas and the torso well. They wouldn't have been taking hits on the muscle cuirass often anyway. Including the shield, these people are actually quite heavily armoured, but BBAD probably don't care about shields.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 18, 2018)

Ok so the history of armed combat might be problematic for many reasons, but in unarmed combat like fighting games it's very unrealistic that women would fight in basically their underwear without adequate protection.






Jesus christ, contemporary reality messing with my head canon again.


----------



## Ruin (May 18, 2018)

> Jesus christ, contemporary reality messing with my head canon again.



Reality has a funny way of doing that. The "everyone in medieval times wore full plate armor" thing isn't true either. Armor was expensive and reserved for elite units who were often nobleman. Infantry were peasants and if they could afford armor at all it was typically pieces of chain mail over their regular clothes.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 18, 2018)

Ruin said:


> Reality has a funny way of doing that. The "everyone in medieval times wore full plate armor" thing isn't true either. Armor was expensive and reserved for elite units who were often nobleman. Infantry were peasants and if they could afford armor at all it was typically pieces of chain mail over their regular clothes.



Yeah, full plate with a dick extender was vanity armor, there's even a Black Adder skit about oversized cod pieces. The mystery of why there's not a lot of overtly feminine vanity armors like the dick-o-plate goes unsolved though. It's a mystery for the ages.


----------



## Kyria the Great (May 18, 2018)

Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> Ok so the history of armed combat might be problematic for many reasons, but in unarmed combat like fighting games it's very unrealistic that women would fight in basically their underwear without adequate protection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well in reality that two piece design could have a sexy but tasteful unarmed or more barbaric female warrior as she would have a great barbarian or even less dressed monk that would make sense.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (May 20, 2018)

Ruin said:


> Reality has a funny way of doing that. The "everyone in medieval times wore full plate armor" thing isn't true either. Armor was expensive and reserved for elite units who were often nobleman. Infantry were peasants and if they could afford armor at all it was typically pieces of chain mail over their regular clothes.



Mediaeval soldiers bought their own gear, apart from arrows. People wore the best armour they could afford. As the middle ages went on and wealth increased, people could increasingly afford more armour. In the Viking era, noblemen wore maille shirts and helmets, and commoners just wore padded gambesons or clothes. Only 5-10% of Saxon warriors wore any armour other than gambesons. Maille became increasingly common over time, and plate armour started to appear in the 14th century. By the 15th century, knights wore full plate, and common soldiers wore helmets, gambesons, maille, brigandine, and partial plate.

The middle ages weren't a time of stasis, and armour became more advanced over time. Full plate armour was only worn from the late 14th century to the 16th century. No one wore full plate before 1300.



Spoiler








11th century tapestry. Knights are wearing helmets and maille. 1 archer has a helmet and maille; most just wear padded clothes.





15th century art. Knights are wearing full plate armour. Common archers are wearing brigandine, helmets, and partial plate.


----------



## Henry Wyatt (May 21, 2018)

Im looking at the op and I saw the "edit" the website made, MGS already has skimpy male armor tho

the swimsuits you unlock(which sadly snake can't wear for some dumb reason)

also the best armor is combining attractive and realistic (fire emblem does this pretty well, like with corrin) (THOUGH THE BARE FEET MAKE NO SENSE, YOU ARE GOING TO STUB A FUCKING TOE)


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (May 21, 2018)

Even if they admit that something is only ornimental, they can't escape their disgust towards the titty.


----------



## weirdMcGee (May 21, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Even if they admit that something is only ornimental, they can't escape their disgust towards the titty.


that actually looks pretty nice. it doesn't always have to be be functional but at least it covers her.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (May 21, 2018)

weirdMcGee said:


> that actually looks pretty nice. it doesn't always have to be be functional but at least it covers her.


I really like the design, too. It has a bridal-like flair to it.


----------



## Tanti-Fanti (May 21, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Even if they admit that something is only ornimental, they can't escape their disgust towards the titty.



That's probably one of the best designed armor I've seen in awhile. It looks pretty and functional enough that I could get behind this. Plus, this covers the character head to toe. What more could you ask for?

_Oh wait..._

But let me guess? The person looks conventionally attractive so it's bad now. Despite the fact it checks off on your bingo card, it still sucks because a bit of the chest is protruding. All that hard work is gone to waste because of a little bit of chest bump...really? That's the problem?

What are with these people and their "I"m not like other girls!!" attitude because this is eerily similar to that mentality.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (May 22, 2018)

I think the people on the site are deleting my comments since I remember posting one yesterday praising the positive armor and defending the mostly white and grey color scheme because it enhanced the bridal aspects of the armor.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (May 22, 2018)

Tanti-Fanti said:


> That's probably one of the best designed armor I've seen in awhile. It looks pretty and functional enough that I could get behind this. Plus, this covers the character head to toe. What more could you ask for?
> 
> _Oh wait..._
> 
> ...



No helmet, cuirass wouldn't let her bend over properly, mitten gauntlets don't cover the fingers...

Being modest and being well designed armour aren't the same thing, otherwise a burqa would be considered armour. Obviously it's supposed to be ornamental, but not being able to bend over in that cuirass would be annoying anyway. A proper cuirass stops at the waist to allow that, rather than extending down to the hips like a lot of fantasy ones do. The lower torso could be protected by an armoured skirt, or fauld, extending from the bottom of the cuirass, which allowed movement.






15th century picture of knights with proper cuirasses and knee-length faulds:


Spoiler


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (May 22, 2018)

Pointless Pedant said:


> No helmet, cuirass wouldn't let her bend over properly, mitten gauntlets don't cover the fingers...
> 
> Being modest and being well designed armour aren't the same thing, otherwise a burqa would be considered armour. Obviously it's supposed to be ornamental, but not being able to bend over in that cuirass would be annoying anyway. A proper cuirass stops at the waist to allow that, rather than extending down to the hips like a lot of fantasy ones do. The lower torso could be protected by an armoured skirt, or fauld, extending from the bottom of the cuirass, which allowed movement.
> 
> ...


That realitic example could give a woman a bit of a figure. Uh oh.


----------



## Sun Shihong (May 22, 2018)

This, Repair her Armor and Hawkeye initiative don't have a bad premise, showing that fanservice sometimes can be so over the top it becomes ridiculous. But their argumentation is so retarded and stupid.

Using estabilished works of fiction for spreading a message on how skimpy and revealing clothes promote misogyny/rape culture/objetification is worthy of some laughs, and the fact they're seriously engaged in spreading this like it's a fucking gospel only adds to the kek-o-meter.

They lost the game when they went on for the seriousness of the political statements - not only it constitutes a non-sequitur but also a strawman. Unless someone gives me actual proof explaining the relation between nerds seeing sexy anime chicks in revealing costumes and how this leads to cases of real people being sexually assaulted, let them be mocked and laughed at.


----------



## Tanti-Fanti (May 22, 2018)

Pointless Pedant said:


> No helmet, cuirass wouldn't let her bend over properly, mitten gauntlets don't cover the fingers...
> 
> Being modest and being well designed armour aren't the same thing, otherwise a burqa would be considered armour. Obviously it's supposed to be ornamental, but not being able to bend over in that cuirass would be annoying anyway. A proper cuirass stops at the waist to allow that, rather than extending down to the hips like a lot of fantasy ones do. The lower torso could be protected by an armoured skirt, or fauld, extending from the bottom of the cuirass, which allowed movement.
> 
> ...



That's pretty interesting actually. I'll look more up about this later!

As for the outfit, I could see it being in a video game and I could extend my suspension of disbelief as it looks pretty okay, but the fact that the OP had a problem with the dress because it has a slight chest bump is so petty. In my opinion when it comes to fiction, there should be a balance of what is believable for armor. I would love to see more practical armor, but I understand you do need to extend your suspension a bit.

But somehow BBAD takes this concept and cranks it up to 11. You can't have any skin showing at all because a demographic that is not being catered to will somehow be offended? I can totally understand things being targeted towards kids not having inappropriate costumes. However, these people purposely remove the context to try to force their point. Or even worse, they look at 18+ stuff that is obviously geared towards men, and then shame them for it!

Just the other day for example, Huniepop got a notice that it was going to get removed off Steam for supposed, "sexual violence" against woman, when in actuality the game is a dating sim with sexual content already censored. To get the uncensored version you need to get a patch. But somehow this is bad for woman? A dating sim clearly geared towards single men?

That's my main issue with some of these people honestly, if this was kid stuff with inappropriate things in it, yeah, but most of these games are geared towards an *older audience.* I doubt people feel THAT insecure if a fictional character isn't 100% covered from head to toe. And if they do...that's not the character's fault. That's YOUR fault not the creator who's just making what they like.

But why do that when you complain and send death threats to creators to get what you want?


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (May 22, 2018)

Tanti-Fanti said:


> Just the other day for example, Huniepop got a notice that it was going to get removed off Steam for supposed, "sexual violence" against woman, when in actuality the game is a dating sim with sexual content already censored. To get the uncensored version you need to get a patch. But somehow this is bad for woman? A dating sim clearly geared towards single men?


 Sexual violence against women? I've played that game and all the sex is a 100% consentual with none of the women being forced into anything.


----------



## GethN7 (May 22, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Sexual violence against women? I've played that game and all the sex is a 100% consentual with none of the women being forced into anything.



Hell, THEY invite you to start the sexy times.

The issue here is that some people, like BBAD, just hate the idea of women being sexy, sexually aggressive, or in any situation where sex is part of the agenda, even if the woman is the party who wants it.


----------



## Dysnomia (May 22, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> While I'm fine with Angela's armor getting an upgrade, too bad they made it look like she ballooned up 50 pounds.



Real women are built like rhinos.

So I saw this and was a bit surprised at the redesign: http://bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumb.../magilou-and-the-case-of-book-skirt-the-first



Spoiler














Not only do the short pantaloons look silly, but they also accentuate her shape. Giving her the illusion of dem hips and drawing that patriarchal male gaze right below the belt. At least the books give her a unique look. And as a mage she probably reads them. Maybe they contain her magic power or something since they are locked. The books might be a bit weird. But they do break up the color blocking nicely.

The only thing I can agree with here is recoloring the left shoe because t looks more consistent now. The light pink shoe only matches her left boob diamond. Meanwhile the right does not. It's strange looking.


----------



## WaltherPPGAY (May 22, 2018)

Dysnomia said:


> At least the books give her a unique look. And as a mage she probably reads them. Maybe they contain her magic power or something since they are locked. The books might be a bit weird. But they do break up the color blocking nicely.



The books are one of the few hints as to her connection to a character in the previous game, who also always carried around a book.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (May 23, 2018)

Redesign time and in this one even the hood covers more of her face than the original.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (May 23, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Redesign time and in this one even the hood covers more of her face than the original.


Might as well have just stuck her in a burqua.


----------



## Sun Shihong (May 23, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Redesign time and in this one even the hood covers more of her face than the original.



Haha. No, really, just HAHAHAHA. They took everything that made the costume cool and made her look like Altair from the first Assassin's Creed. 

Disliking bikini armor for whatever reason isn't a bad thing, but this is being paranoid. If she has the time and talent to keep going around making edits like that, BABD is nothing more but a mere echo chamber. 

Have those dumbasses seen things like Taimanin Asagi yet? I can imagine the meltdown.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (May 23, 2018)

Sun Shihong said:


> Haha. No, really, just HAHAHAHA. They took everything that made the costume cool and made her look like Altair from the first Assassin's Creed.
> 
> Disliking bikini armor for whatever reason isn't a bad thing, but this is being paranoid. If she has the time and talent to keep going around making edits like that, BABD is nothing more but a mere echo chamber.
> 
> Have those dumbasses seen things like Taimanin Asagi yet? I can imagine the meltdown.


I just noticed, even her chest looks flatter.


----------



## GethN7 (May 23, 2018)

Sun Shihong said:


> Haha. No, really, just HAHAHAHA. They took everything that made the costume cool and made her look like Altair from the first Assassin's Creed.
> 
> Disliking bikini armor for whatever reason isn't a bad thing, but this is being paranoid. If she has the time and talent to keep going around making edits like that, BABD is nothing more but a mere echo chamber.
> 
> Have those dumbasses seen things like Taimanin Asagi yet? I can imagine the meltdown.



You have NO IDEA how much I want to see them melt down over that series.

The salt we could get would be of such pure, high sodium quality one pinch could could give you a heart attack.

For those not aware, it's a hentai game series (that got made into some hentai anime adaptations) which checks off every trigger BABD has, takes it up to eleven, then takes it up to twelve just for the hell of it.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (May 23, 2018)

GethN7 said:


> You have NO IDEA how much I want to see them melt down over that series.
> 
> The salt we could get would be of such pure, high sodium quality one pinch could could give you a heart attack.
> 
> For those not aware, it's a hentai game series (that got made into some hentai anime adaptations) which checks off every trigger BABD has, takes it up to eleven, then takes it up to twelve just for the hell of it.


Anyone want to be the one to send this to them since they pretty much cancel me out?


----------



## Pina Colada (May 23, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Anyone want to be the one to send this to them since they pretty much cancel me out?


I'd be more than happy to volunteer (albeit under a pseudonym/throwaway account), but their submissions seem to be closed at the moment. I'm also pretty sure this doesn't count as trolling plans.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (May 23, 2018)

Pina Colada said:


> I'd be more than happy to volunteer (albeit under a pseudonym/throwaway account), but their submissions seem to be closed at the moment. I'm also pretty sure this doesn't count as trolling plans.


Maybe there's other ways to get this through.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (May 24, 2018)

GethN7 said:


> You have NO IDEA how much I want to see them melt down over that series.
> 
> The salt we could get would be of such pure, high sodium quality one pinch could could give you a heart attack.
> 
> For those not aware, it's a hentai game series (that got made into some hentai anime adaptations) which checks off every trigger BABD has, takes it up to eleven, then takes it up to twelve just for the hell of it.



I'd just say that anyone who's fond of a "hentai game series that got made into some hentai anime adaptations" has probably never seen a vagina that wasn't on a screen, and leave it there. Of course, they'd probably rant at much greater length.


----------



## GethN7 (May 24, 2018)

Pointless Pedant said:


> I'd just say that anyone who's fond of a "hentai game series that got made into some hentai anime adaptations" has probably never seen a vagina that wasn't on a screen, and leave it there. Of course, they'd probably rant at much greater length.



I mostly want to see their cringetastic attempts to de-sexify the female characters. That's bound to be funny.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (May 24, 2018)

GethN7 said:


> I mostly want to see their cringetastic attempts to de-sexify the female characters. That's bound to be funny.



Boobie reductions all around. Hell, I kind of want to see what they'd do if they knew that the Pussycats existed. (Especially their middle-aged MILF leader.)


----------



## John Titor (May 25, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Yet they love slut walks and obese chicks doing naked photoshoots. Also they have this idea if a woman comes up with a sexy female character, she must have internalized mysogyny to even think of designing her that way (even if its out of her own freewill. As for Sailor Scouts, it's just shattered childhood when little girls become bitter women.


I would like to point out that the creator had to fight to keep the short skirts when her publisher complained that her designs were too lewd.


----------



## RadicalCentrist (May 25, 2018)

John Titor said:


> I would like to point out that the creator had to fight to keep the short skirts when her publisher complained that her designs were too lewd.


Nigga why you have to reply to a post 37 pages ago?  Thought I had missed smth smh fam


Pointless Pedant said:


> I'd just say that anyone who's fond of a "hentai game series that got made into some hentai anime adaptations" has probably never seen a vagina that wasn't on a screen, and leave it there. Of course, they'd probably rant at much greater length.


Why would you want to?  Vaginas' are gross


----------



## Pointless Pedant (May 25, 2018)

John Titor said:


> I would like to point out that the creator had to fight to keep the short skirts when her publisher complained that her designs were too lewd.



Have they expressed any views on Scottish Highlanders? They famously didn't wear anything underneath theirs, and were dubbed the "ladies from hell" in World War 1.


----------



## Medicated (May 25, 2018)

Pina Colada said:


> What irks me the most about this R. Mika redesign is that the new costume would _restrict_ her movements than give more freedom. Also, don't wrestlers wear mouth guards?
> View attachment 439383 View attachment 439385
> I love how Ozzie dismisses actual wrestling outfits in favor of applying physics to fabric, especially when Japanese pro wrestlers have more over-the-top designs to their costumes.
> 
> ...



It's not even just Japanese pro wrestlers.

Here's the weigh-in for a Japanese MMA fighter


----------



## Pointless Pedant (May 25, 2018)

Medicated said:


> It's not even just Japanese pro wrestlers.
> 
> Here's the weigh-in for a Japanese MMA fighter



Did she actually wear that ridiculous bondage gear in the Octagon, though?


----------



## Medicated (May 25, 2018)

Pointless Pedant said:


> Did she actually wear that ridiculous bondage gear in the Octagon, though?



Well of course not, it'd be too easy to get a hand hold, when she walks to the ring its usually in standard outfits, but sometimes she will wear accessories like bunny ears, tutus or something and take them off before starting.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 25, 2018)

Speaking of realism, I'd like to see that armor don't bend when the character bends or that fingers/hands don't clip through guns when holding them.



Medicated said:


> Well of course not, it'd be too easy to get a hand hold, when she walks to the ring its usually in standard outfits, but sometimes she will wear accessories like bunny ears, tutus or something and take them off before starting.
> 
> View attachment 458115



Nakai is an infamous example of a sort of fetish industry.

If you want a more recent fascination of the nips look at Gabi Gonzaga.

edit: gabi garcia, I was confused and thought of Gabriel Gonzaga.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (May 25, 2018)

Medicated said:


> Well of course not, it'd be too easy to get a hand hold, when she walks to the ring its usually in standard outfits, but sometimes she will wear accessories like bunny ears, tutus or something and take them off before starting.
> 
> View attachment 458115


Rin Nakai is wonderful and also mean as fuck in the ring. She also proves that just because a woman is tough and muscular doesn't mean they don't also want to be sweet and cute from time to time. That is something the broads on BABD tend to forget, some women no matter how hardcore they are actually do like to be girly girls.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (May 26, 2018)

Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> Speaking of realism, I'd like to see that armor don't bend when the character bends or that fingers/hands don't clip through guns when holding them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Solid plates not bending would mean game designers would actually need to use proper cuirass designs and compression lames. They'd end up using close to historical armour even if they kept up their steadfast refusal to do any research.


----------



## One Man Bland (May 26, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> I decided to check for you. Here's their Dark Souls stuff and one Bloodborne. I'm glad they are totally ignorant on the existance of a certain game that I get my avatars from.


You know, looking back at these posts again (:late: I know), it really highlights how little these people understand about context or tone. Bloodborne and Dark Souls are designed the way they are because they're meant to be somber and depressing, so making all their armor and attire sets more conservative is meant to reflect that. Throwing shade at other RPGs like WoW for having some Tits Ahoy armor sets in what's supposed to be a fun fantasy romp and going "Why can't all fantasy games be designed like Dark Souls???" really highlights how little they care about tone.


----------



## LN 910 (May 27, 2018)

GethN7 said:


> I mostly want to see their cringetastic attempts to de-sexify the female characters. That's bound to be funny.


Me, personally, I can't enjoy a video game character unless they're photoshopped to look like Big Smoke.


----------



## Dysnomia (May 27, 2018)

Medicated said:


> It's not even just Japanese pro wrestlers.
> 
> Here's the weigh-in for a Japanese MMA fighter



Considering many male wrestlers are near naked I don't get why these autistic cunts are so hung up on R. Mika's outfit in the first place. Plus, ancient Greek wrestlers wrestled naked. I think those were all men. But they were supposed to be showing off their perfect physique as that was a key part of the sport. It wasn't just about strength alone. You had to look good doing it.

I don't really get the whole male power fantasy thing when you compare it to sexy women in games. Many women aspire to have certain body types so they can feel beautiful. but they also envision that losing weight, having bigger boobs or being prettier will somehow dramatically improve their lives in unrealistic ways. You could say that's due to pressure from the fashion industry to be thin and pretty all the time. But if men fantasize about looking like Conan the Barbarian or a bald space marine who can carry a gun three times his size with ease because it makes him feel powerful, then women who fantasize about looking like Taki or Bayonetta are supposed to be totally different?


----------



## Windelsiya (May 27, 2018)

I wonder how they'd incorrectly complain about the outfits of Elena and Christie from SF and Tekken.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (May 27, 2018)

Where I see as a tribute to Zantana (I always loved her stage magician superhero outfit), they see it as evil.



Windelsiya said:


> I wonder how they'd incorrectly complain about the outfits of Elena and Christie from SF and Tekken.


They complained more about the jiggle physics when it came to Tekken.


----------



## Uncle Warren (May 27, 2018)

GethN7 said:


> I mostly want to see their cringetastic attempts to de-sexify the female characters. That's bound to be funny.


All you really have to do is just remove the breasts, make the shoulders wider than the hips, add more muscle, put some facial and body hair on, and presto! You no longer have a sexualized woman.

Because it's a sexualized dude.


----------



## NN 401 (May 27, 2018)

Dysnomia said:


> Considering many male wrestlers are near naked I don't get why these autistic cunts are so hung up on R. Mika's outfit in the first place. Plus, ancient Greek wrestlers wrestled naked. I think those were all men. But they were supposed to be showing off their perfect physique as that was a key part of the sport. It wasn't just about strength alone. You had to look good doing it.
> 
> I don't really get the whole male power fantasy thing when you compare it to sexy women in games. Many women aspire to have certain body types so they can feel beautiful. but they also envision that losing weight, having bigger boobs or being prettier will somehow dramatically improve their lives in unrealistic ways. You could say that's due to pressure from the fashion industry to be thin and pretty all the time. But if men fantasize about looking like Conan the Barbarian or a bald space marine who can carry a gun three times his size with ease because it makes him feel powerful, then women who fantasize about looking like Taki or Bayonetta are supposed to be totally different?





Women aspire to be beautiful _and _powerful at the same time. 
Zelda's pretty armor from Hyrule Warriors hits that appeal directly in the bulls eye, as does Sailor Moon I have to admit. 
It is a desire that has been exploited and exaggerated by the fashion industry and marketing specialists for sure but as a cultural meme and archetype the woman who as _all the virtues_ has been around forever. 

Now tangent incoming:

This whole thread struck a chord with me in that I realize how frustrating female dominated fandoms can be. 
The worst are _all  _fujoshis as far as the eye can see, the difference is that some of them try to hide it. 

The ones who sperg on about "strong" female characters like Katniss, or Rey recently, largely do so for either political points or because those protags are absolute ciphers that anyone can project on to. The launch point for that that projection is almost entirely kicked off on whether or not those female characters are the object of attention of an attractive male character or characters.

The opposite of that are misogynistic mean girls who are at best not interested in anyone with a vagina in their media and at worst are outright hostile to it.  As has been noted elsewhere these girls see all other female protags as competition, and threatening to their guy on guy and/or OC jill material.

If there was ever any merit to shows like Gundam Wing, I could never tell because the fanbase turned me off with their  constantly blithering about their pairings or shrieking about, "THAT WHORE RELENA."


Ironically, these are the first ones to complain about shitty female protagonists, and do the kind of shit BBAD does. Yet, whenever I've tried to introduce female centered anime, stories, any kind of media they just sniff at it, turn their noses up at it, and declare that the male characters more interesting/better written. 

I don't know what to tell you if you didn't find Vanessa Ives whose existence is the reason Penny Dreadful's story exists, or Taraji Henson/Carter's arc from Person of Interest remotely engaging.

This is why female protagonists like Ellen Ripley don't seem to register a blip on their radar anymore, if they ever did. 
Ironically it's dudes who keep referencing those mainstays and paying homages.


----------



## c-no (May 27, 2018)

Dysnomia said:


> Considering many male wrestlers are near naked I don't get why these autistic cunts are so hung up on R. Mika's outfit in the first place. Plus, ancient Greek wrestlers wrestled naked. I think those were all men. But they were supposed to be showing off their perfect physique as that was a key part of the sport. It wasn't just about strength alone. You had to look good doing it.
> 
> I don't really get the whole male power fantasy thing when you compare it to sexy women in games. Many women aspire to have certain body types so they can feel beautiful. but they also envision that losing weight, having bigger boobs or being prettier will somehow dramatically improve their lives in unrealistic ways. You could say that's due to pressure from the fashion industry to be thin and pretty all the time. But if men fantasize about looking like Conan the Barbarian or a bald space marine who can carry a gun three times his size with ease because it makes him feel powerful, then women who fantasize about looking like Taki or Bayonetta are supposed to be totally different?


One could guess they'll say it's all male gaze and sexualization. Yeah R. Mika's outfit and pose would emphasis sex in the eyes of some people but on that same note, she's a wrestler. The whole male wrestler thing is something BBAD would brush off as either power fantasy or say it's very different when regardless of sex and all, wrestling in this modern day and age would be more of entertainment.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 28, 2018)

Dysnomia said:


> Considering many male wrestlers are near naked I don't get why these autistic cunts are so hung up on R. Mika's outfit in the first place. Plus, ancient Greek wrestlers wrestled naked. I think those were all men. But they were supposed to be showing off their perfect physique as that was a key part of the sport. It wasn't just about strength alone. You had to look good doing it.



Reminds me of a fabled pankratiast, Dioxippus, but I'm lazy so I'll just copy paste this from wikipedia.



> Dioxippus, by then a former Pankratiast, attended a banquet hosted by Alexander the Great, who liked and respected the athlete. According to Curtius Rufus, Alexander's men mocked the guest, probably out of jealousy, and accused him of being a bit of a glutton. During the banquet, a distinguished Macedonian soldier named Coragus became drunk and belligerent, insulted Dioxippus, and challenged him to a match. Dioxippus enthusiastically and contemptuously agreed to the match. Alexander attempted to dissuade the two from fighting, but could not, due to the enthusiasm of the rest of the camp. The Macedonians supported Coragus and the rest of the Greeks supported Dioxippus.[2]
> 
> Alexander scheduled a day for the bout. The fight is well illustrated by Curtius Rufus. *Dioxippus reportedly came out well oiled and nude, carrying a purple cloak in his left hand and a heavy club in his right. Coragus, however, wore full armor, carried a bronze shield and long pike called a sarisa in his left hand, a lance in his right hand, and wearing a side sword.* During the match, the Macedonian threw his lance, which Dioxippus dodged. Then, before Coragus could transfer his pike to his right hand, Dioxippus attacked, shattering the weapon with his club. The Macedonian attempted to draw his sword, but Dioxippus wrestled him, getting double underhooks or as Rufus described as a "bear hug", or a bodylock, swept him to the ground, disarmed him, and immobilized him. He then stepped on Coragus' throat and could have killed him, but Alexander stopped the fight at this point.[2]



Oh my!

You, and anyone else interested in weird shit, should check out Rin Nakai's youtube channel, if it's still around. It's there that things get really weird and swerves into uncharted areas, knowing that it's her husband that runs the show doesn't make it any clearer why they're placing big insects on the naked muscle lady.

Bonus concept art from the new Soul Calibur:


Spoiler


----------



## Buer (May 28, 2018)

BlastDoors41 said:


> The opposite of that are misogynistic mean girls who are at best not interested in anyone with a vagina in their media and at worst are outright hostile to it.  As has been noted elsewhere these girls see all other female protags as competition, and threatening to their guy on guy and/or OC jill material.
> 
> If there was ever any merit to shows like Gundam Wing, I could never tell because the fanbase turned me off with their  constantly blithering about their pairings or shrieking about, "THAT WHORE RELENA."
> 
> ...



A lot of those types of women say they're feminists too. To them a "shitty female character" is just a female character that showed weakness once. I've heard  this lodged against Casca and Riza Hawkeye(both pretty strong female characters in their own right). They think the fact that they got saved by a man that it means their character is shit even though they have about as much depth as their male counterparts. They'd probably say a Mary Sue like character is a strong female character even though she doesn't have as much depth as the "shitty female characters." Because to them kicking ass and never having any problems or showing any weaknesses = strong female character


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (May 28, 2018)

We got their update on the previous costume with their version (it's nice, but it could be a little better tailored to her body) and how horribly sexualized and  impractical Zantana's outfit is. I've always loved Zantana's old-school stage magician with a Las Vegas flair outfit. It proves that not every DC comics magic user has to be dark and other than the exposed legs, it's not that sexualized.


----------



## Manah (May 28, 2018)

Kyria the Great said:


> Here is a great piss take of BBAD's style of critic as here we have a either a Roman Republic warrior or a Greek Hoplite.
> 
> I love how you can use historical examples of armor to dismiss a great deal of their points.



That reminds me of how the Romans had to stop an invasion and invent better arm-armor because people kept chopping off their soldier's arms.


----------



## Education Lottery (May 29, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> We got their update on the previous costume with their version (it's nice, but it could be a little better tailored to her body) and how horribly sexualized and  impractical Zantana's outfit is. I've always loved Zantana's old-school stage magician with a Las Vegas flair outfit. It proves that not every DC comics magic user has to be dark and other than the exposed legs, it's not that sexualized.



It looks like a straight-up genderbend.  They missed a good opportunity and it makes their rant against Zantana's outfit (which, as always, misses the entire point of the character) look even more ridiculous.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (May 29, 2018)

Discobiscuits said:


> It looks like a straight-up genderbend.  They missed a good opportunity and it makes their rant against Zantana's outfit (which, as always, misses the entire point of the character) look even more ridiculous.


SJW arts tend to not like Zantana'soutfit. It proves that you don't have to be dark or serious to be a superhero magic user. You can be fun and quirky as well.


----------



## TowinKarz (May 29, 2018)

Buer said:


> A lot of those types of women say they're feminists too. To them a "shitty female character" is just a female character that showed weakness once. I've heard  this lodged against Casca and Riza Hawkeye(both pretty strong female characters in their own right). They think the fact that they got saved by a man that it means their character is shit



Because men don't ever save other men in comics/anime/movies all the time.... in fact, no man has ever been rescued in the history of fiction, right?    And if you can find an instance of that, well, it doesn't count because reasons.  

And poor Princess Leia obviously internalized misogyny, why else would she sneak into Jabba's palace to break out Han? Couldn't he just flex his muscles and bust out of that carbonite anytime he wanted to?  He was a guy, right?


----------



## kcbbq (May 29, 2018)

TowinKarz said:


> Because men don't ever save other men in comics/anime/movies all the time.... in fact, no man has ever been rescued in the history of fiction, right?    And if you can find an instance of that, well, it doesn't count because reasons.
> 
> And poor Princess Leia obviously internalized misogyny, why else would she sneak into Jabba's palace to break out Han? Couldn't he just flex his muscles and bust out of that carbonite anytime he wanted to?  He was a guy, right?


He was just pandering to her so she could feel like she accomplished something. Han jumped back into the Carbonite just before she showed up. Before that he and Jabba were bro-ing it up - drinking Coors and leering at slave girls in a very disputable fashion.


----------



## gobbogobb (May 29, 2018)

kcbbq said:


> He was just pandering to her so she could feel like she accomplished something. Han jumped back into the Carbonite just before she showed up. Before that he and Jabba were bro-ing it up - drinking Coors and leering at slave girls in a very disputable fashion.


Am I evil for wanting to see this scene in like a blooper reel?


----------



## weirdMcGee (May 29, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> We got their update on the previous costume with their version (it's nice, but it could be a little better tailored to her body) and how horribly sexualized and  impractical Zantana's outfit is. I've always loved Zantana's old-school stage magician with a Las Vegas flair outfit. It proves that not every DC comics magic user has to be dark and other than the exposed legs, it's not that sexualized.




Like as, I'm gonna be honest. I never found fancy suits sexy. I just found them to look good. I will never be able to understand my own gender's obsession with tuxedos...no wonder the onecler and black hat are so popular with these twats.


----------



## boner_saint (May 29, 2018)

Manah said:


> That reminds me of how the Romans had to stop an invasion and invent better arm-armor because people kept chopping off their soldier's arms.


Dacians. to be fair they were using these bastard things which were specifically good at punching through a shield and ripping off whatever limb was behind it


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (May 30, 2018)

Is it just me or does this redesign of Injustice-Starfire have a torso that look off?


----------



## Pina Colada (May 30, 2018)

BABD said:
			
		

> with all do respect to Glen Murakami’s cartoon Starfire design, flying in a skirt is just the worst idea


Well, you could always wear shorts underneath if it’s long enough. Or use your powers against any perverts who take a peek.


----------



## 8777BB5 (May 30, 2018)

Not sure if this has been already mentioned, but something I bet these spergs have never read is that wearing clothes while fighting in ye olden times was generally a poor idea given that if cloth got into the wound there was a very strong chance of infection.  Hence why even towards the modern era there were cases of soldiers fighting shirtless or even less clothing because they didn't want to run the risk of infection


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 30, 2018)

Pina Colada said:


> Well, you could always wear shorts underneath if it’s long enough. Or use your powers against any perverts who take a peek.



Or hire an artist that don't draw upskirt shots, problem solved. If anyone tries to imagine people peeping at the panties when someones flying because it's somehow realistic that someone would do that they're pretty much this:


----------



## Right To Bear Blarms (May 31, 2018)

My biggest problem is that the name of their dumb site is extra bad too. If I look away from my monitor I forget what the fuck it is. Why not just "Bikini Battle Armor" or "Bikini Armor Damage?"
Fuck. Get your branding straight.


----------



## Pina Colada (May 31, 2018)

Ozzie thinks that not only can characters not choose their own costumes, but they also can’t choose their sexuality or possess free will. With this kind of convoluted logic, the characters might as well be enslaved to their writers and artists.


----------



## Ceiling Kitten (May 31, 2018)

Pina Colada said:


> Ozzie thinks that not only can characters can’t choose their own costumess, but they also can’t choose their sexuality or possess free will. With this kind of convoluted logic, the characters might as well be enslaved to their writers and artists.



That's actually a very common excuse coming from the "fandom feminists" who get personally offended at the existence of sexually-attractive female characters. Often coming from the same hypocrites that turn around and shout "ALL THESE CHARACTERS ARE TRANS/GAYS/LESBIANS/ SRY I DON'T MAKE THE RULES", because it's okay for THEM to fetishize fictional characters but not for the people that created these charas in the first place.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (May 31, 2018)

WatchingAllOfYou said:


> That's actually a very common excuse coming from the "fandom feminists" who get personally offended at the existence of sexually-attractive female characters. Often coming from the same hypocrites that turn around and shout "ALL THESE CHARACTERS ARE TRANS/GAYS/LESBIANS/ SRY I DON'T MAKE THE RULES", because it's okay for THEM to fetishize fictional characters but not for the people that created these charas in the first place.


These rules never hold to sexy male characters they find attractive.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Jun 3, 2018)

The funniest thing is how these people are fuming over female characters looking too alluring in video games then outright rages if anyone questions the overt sexy pandering of women cosplaying those characters.
Fiction is reality and reality is fiction.


edit: dangit


----------



## Pina Colada (Jun 3, 2018)

Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> The funniest thing is how these people are fuming over female characters looking to alluring in video games then outright rages if anyone questions the overt sexy pandering of women cosplaying those characters.
> Fiction is reality and reality is fiction.


Such is the case for women daring to fight in a effortless and alluring matter.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Jun 3, 2018)

At the time of Casino Royale, the first of the modern wave of James Bond movies starring Daniel Craig, Del Monte launched this popsicle:






edit: Back in the 90's people were agonizing over weather the shape of the Coca-Cola bottle looked too much like Pamela Anderson.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jun 3, 2018)

Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> At the time of Casino Royale, the first of the modern wave of James Bond movies starring Daniel Craig, Del Monte launched this popsicle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was the popcile martini flavored?



Pina Colada said:


> Such is the case for women daring to fight in a effortless and alluring matter.



I bet they'd defend magical girls on this.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jun 5, 2018)

I have to admit, the site has really surprised me today. They have a good redesign for Symentra, they aren't screaming about her not having head or foot protection, how the back is partically exposed, and there's no attacks of "cultural appropriation" or "exotification". And the artist has drawn sexy art of the character on her Tumblr.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jun 6, 2018)

Like any good SJW, the very thought of white people existing grosses them out. Even in a setting where they'd understandably be the majority. Of course the race bend can never be an evil character and they must be dark. No Denise Huxtables here.


----------



## weirdMcGee (Jun 6, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Like any good SJW, the very thought of white people existing grosses them out. Even in a setting where they'd understandably be the majority. Of course the race bend can never be an evil character and they must be dark. No Denise Huxtables here.




The redesign on the right isn't half bad but put some clothes on her....


----------



## Agent of Z.O.G. (Jun 6, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Like any good SJW, the very thought of white people existing grosses them out. Even in a setting where they'd understandably be the majority. Of course the race bend can never be an evil character and they must be dark. No Denise Huxtables here.



I thought this was a parody but they really are serious about
WE WUZ ICE KWEENZ and WE GON SUCK YO DICK FO A DOLLA


----------



## c-no (Jun 6, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Like any good SJW, the very thought of white people existing grosses them out. Even in a setting where they'd understandably be the majority. Of course the race bend can never be an evil character and they must be dark. No Denise Huxtables here.


The corpse design wouldn't hurt since Hel more or less was said to resemble a corpse or at least was a goddess of the dead but why dark skin for the other one? Pale skin would of worked better in terms of having it fit a goddess of the dead if one were to go with her living form.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jun 6, 2018)

c-no said:


> The corpse design wouldn't hurt since Hel more or less was said to resemble a corpse or at least was a goddess of the dead but why dark skin for the other one? Pale skin would of worked better in terms of having it fit a goddess of the dead if one were to go with her living form.


I'm fine with the Hel one though usually only one side is messed up while the other is more human if I remember correctly.


----------



## LoverofPi (Jun 6, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> I'm fine with the Hel one though usually only one side is messed up while the other is more human if I remember correctly.



Upper half/ Lower half, I think, though a lot of interpretations split down the middle so you can see it easily


----------



## John Titor (Jun 6, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Like any good SJW, the very thought of white people existing grosses them out. Even in a setting where they'd understandably be the majority. Of course the race bend can never be an evil character and they must be dark. No Denise Huxtables here.





> This was their interpretation of Hel, who they split into 2 forms instead of keeping to the original mythology, where she was a person who had 2 different-looking halves.


They had this "no artistic license allowed" attitude when discussing SMT too.


----------



## c-no (Jun 6, 2018)

John Titor said:


> They had this "no artistic license allowed" attitude when discussing SMT too.


Many pages back, they didn't like how Diana or Mara are portrayed, your post referencing it.
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/bikini-battle-armor-damage.42206/#post-3281893

Their "no artistic license" is just another form of "No Fun Allowed" but the bitching BBAD does isn't going to stop designs like this:


Spoiler: The titty monster would have them blow a gasket









On that same note, they could also blow a gastket on Joan of Arc for the boobplate, even though that despite boobplates being dangerous, it's on a demon that would only be scratched by a sword unless it was some special magic sword like in other SMT games.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jun 6, 2018)

c-no said:


> Many pages back, they didn't like how Diana or Mara are portrayed, your post referencing it.
> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/bikini-battle-armor-damage.42206/#post-3281893
> 
> Their "no artistic license" is just another form of "No Fun Allowed" but the bitching BBAD does isn't going to stop designs like this:
> ...


I've noticed there's a bit of a vagina on the stomach of the top one.


----------



## c-no (Jun 6, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> I've noticed there's a bit of a vagina on the stomach of the top one.


If one wanted to be a sperg that looked into designs, the tits and vagina would be fitting since Tiamat more or less was a mother of all monsters in Babylonian myth but I'd doubt BBAD would see the design as reference to it but rather think it'd be some sort of fetish fuel for monster girl wankers.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jun 7, 2018)

I saw this little response to that post I mentioned on another page that I liked, "Oh I didn’t realise that scandinavians weren’t white? Huh who would of thought. This post is gross. Like 100% Hel would of be white and so would of all the norse gods, get over it."


----------



## Chewy Suarez (Jun 7, 2018)

One of the things that I hate about BBAD is on their post first talking about Brigitte they were angry that _a character that was relevant to the lore of the game was introduced first over fucking black women characters that had no relevancy other than muh diversity.
_
I don’t think they don’t know that many of the new characters except for Moira (who I think was just introduced at Blizzcon randomly but was also subtly featured in one of the comics) were already either mentioned beforehand through a storyline before they were released or important to the lore of the game and not just checked off a diversity clipboard but that’s what they think.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 7, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> I saw this little response to that post I mentioned on another page that I liked, "Oh I didn’t realise that scandinavians weren’t white? Huh who would of thought. This post is gross. Like 100% Hel would of be white and so would of all the norse gods, get over it."



Hel is usually portrayed as half-black and half-white.  As in, literally half her face is black and half white.  To symbolize the dualism of life and death or some shit, I suppose.


----------



## HG 400 (Jun 7, 2018)

Medicated said:


> I think they must have sex on the brain.  Who's first thought of kneepads on a character is "for blowjobs"?



Anyone who's worked an alley.


----------



## Male Idiot (Jun 7, 2018)

I feel like it is time to post some NSFW here that these gals would *love* to see. One of them is even a representation of the LGBT community and the other isn't white:



Spoiler: Tiddies



Meet Dejah Thoris, a martian princess and proud womyn of coluors! She is also wearing a lot more than usual, as she is supposed to bare it all, literally.






Meet the personification of LGBT, aka the greater daemon of slaanesh:


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jun 7, 2018)

Male Idiot said:


> I feel like it is time to post some NSFW here that these gals would *love* to see. One of them is even a representation of the LGBT community and the other isn't white:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh they have plenty to say about her (the first one).


----------



## Antipathy (Jun 7, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Oh they have plenty to say about her (the first one).


Do they have anything to say about that Keeper of Secrets? (That's the four armed demon by the way)


----------



## OasisSandshymin (Jun 7, 2018)

I may have missed it but what's their option on Drows,mine is that they cheat but I may just be salty they kick my ass so much x.x


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jun 7, 2018)

Dr W said:


> Do they have anything to say about that Keeper of Secrets? (That's the four armed demon by the way)


No, nothing on that.



OasisSandshymin said:


> I may have missed it but what's their option on Drows,mine is that they cheat but I may just be salty they kick my ass so much x.x



When they're not drooling over the hunky guys, they claim that no matriarchal society would have an apperance that appeals to the "male gaze".


----------



## Male Idiot (Jun 8, 2018)

Oh good, they also said that the guy wearing a loincloth is fully dressed in Conan, while the girl with loincloth and nipple tassels is not clothed at all!

I DEMAND EQUALITY! NIPPLE TASSELS FOR JOHN CARTER AND CONAN! Protect male purity!


----------



## LucasSomething (Jun 8, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Like any good SJW, the very thought of white people existing grosses them out. Even in a setting where they'd understandably be the majority. Of course the race bend can never be an evil character and they must be dark. No Denise Huxtables here.



A little late here but ah how dissapointing, icykitty was the least worst in BABD because at least they seemed to have an actual interest in praticality over promoting their agenda but now they're racebending because "The sheer whiteness had to change." 

If you can't recognize the character at all is it even a redesign? At first sight i thought that was black Elsa.


----------



## Bigguy28 (Jun 8, 2018)

Well they aren’t wrong about Drow society, it’s not for the male gaze, they dress like that purely as a display. The more clothing you wear the more it looks like you are trying to hide a deformity or something else. It’s all a part of the power play, the less you wear the less you have to hide. It’s also a bit of a “fuck you” to your enemies, you’re showing them you don’t fear them trying to attack you. Plus it’s a highly magical society, they don’t need armor or clothing for protection.


----------



## GethN7 (Jun 8, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Like any good SJW, the very thought of white people existing grosses them out. Even in a setting where they'd understandably be the majority. Of course the race bend can never be an evil character and they must be dark. No Denise Huxtables here.





AnOminous said:


> Hel is usually portrayed as half-black and half-white.  As in, literally half her face is black and half white.  To symbolize the dualism of life and death or some shit, I suppose.



That reminded me of a Skyrim mod that did their own take on Hel (fitting, given the setting)

https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspecialedition/mods/17133

It's got adult content, of course, so I included a relevant, SFW image in the below spoiler:



Spoiler










True to the original mythological depictions, they decided to show her as half alive/half dead, meaning one side of her looks alive, the other side looks like a renevant.

While the mod features her in little clothing, per Skyrim modder tradition, the designer clearly followed the mythological origin for design cues, even giving her two sides different voices at times, one cruel sounding, the other rather nice, which is accurate to her her dual nature from the myths.

They even included an option for the prudes of BBAD to give her a more covering outfit, though I think the default better hammers home the whole "straddles the worlds of the living and the dead" theme from the source a lot more prominently.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Jun 14, 2018)

GethN7 said:


> That reminded me of a Skyrim mod that did their own take on Hel (fitting, given the setting)
> 
> https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspecialedition/mods/17133
> 
> ...



Yet no one in Scandinavia cares how Hel looks as long as it's a lady, if they even heard of her. It's like if a thousand years from now someone illustrates the very respected old deity Tom Bombadill and he looks like Wario. No one cares. Have his dick hang out, only the busiest of busybodies will ever complain.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jun 15, 2018)

Once again, they're going to have another hot guys segment coming up. It seems like they're either drooling or screeching.


----------



## weirdMcGee (Jun 19, 2018)

hey wondering about their thoughts on this? bet they might get semi-pissed by this.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jun 19, 2018)

weirdMcGee said:


> View attachment 476826
> 
> hey wondering about their thoughts on this? bet they might get semi-pissed by this.


They would, but since she's wearing flats it might not be as much.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jun 20, 2018)

Sorry to double post, but it's amusing how happy they are that this female character (in actually well-designed armor) has her entire face covered as well. I know they've been wanting to see this kind of design before. Of course the article after it is them drooling over a scantly clad man again.


----------



## Tanti-Fanti (Jun 20, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Sorry to double post, but it's amusing how happy they are that this female character (in actually well-designed armor) has her entire face covered as well. I know they've been wanting to see this kind of design before. Of course the article after it is them drooling over a scantly clad man again.



The armor looks pretty damn nice tbh.

But as you said, I'm starting to think that the burqa thing isn't too far off from what they want. It's like they want to have their cake but eat it too? Like, it's fine like scantily-clad men, but then you also shame them for liking scantily clad women?

Hyprocrites much?


----------



## Sissy Galvez (Jun 20, 2018)

These “women” need to give up the cats, boxed wine, and get laid. 

Probably need a gym membership too.


----------



## NN 401 (Jun 20, 2018)

Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> Yet no one in Scandinavia cares how Hel looks as long as it's a lady, if they even heard of her. It's like if a thousand years from now someone illustrates the very respected old deity Tom Bombadill and he looks like Wario. No one cares. Have his dick hang out, only the busiest of busybodies will ever complain.




I wonder how they would feel about Hela from Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice. Or Senua herself since she *gasp* shows her face and has bare arms. 

However anyone might feel about Hellblade the art direction and character designs were quite interesting to look on. 

This is as spoiler free a snipped I could get of her. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjWYZT4agl0


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Jun 20, 2018)

BlastDoors41 said:


> I wonder how they would feel about Hela from Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice. Or Senua herself since she *gasp* shows her face and has bare arms.
> 
> However anyone might feel about Hellblade the art direction and character designs were quite interesting to look on.
> 
> ...



Do you think they would condemn of defend this depiction of Jesus?
Warning: hela homo
http://ohlson.se/index.php/utstallningar/ecce-homo/

Immediately you can see two unforgivable mistakes. 1. Jesus is uncut. 2. Jesus isn't black.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jun 20, 2018)

Tanti-Fanti said:


> The armor looks pretty damn nice tbh.
> 
> But as you said, I'm starting to think that the burqa thing isn't too far off from what they want. It's like they want to have their cake but eat it too? Like, it's fine like scantily-clad men, but then you also shame them for liking scantily clad women?
> 
> Hyprocrites much?


The thing is that if the woman is fat and/or ugly, they're more lenient with them. They'd prefer if all breasts had no sexual value, but muscles and dicks can. 

I agree, that armor is really nice looking.


----------



## Monsieur Guillotine (Jun 20, 2018)

I feel like there's a general theme here.

Female characters in skimpy armor designs are okay, so long as the artist is a woman or a non-binary lesbian faerie.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jun 20, 2018)

Monsieur Guillotine said:


> I feel like there's a general theme here.
> 
> Female characters in skimpy armor designs are okay, so long as the artist is a woman or a non-binary lesbian faerie.


Actually, they hate Bayonetta and don't care if she was designed by a woman.


----------



## Sissy Galvez (Jun 20, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Actually, they hate Bayonetta and don't care if she was designed by a woman.


This goes back to Anita shitting on Bayonetta then being called out because it was a woman who designed her. It made Anita look like a moron, even more than usual.

So now, woke feminists hate Bayonetta and the woman who designed her. She’s got internalized misogyny.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jun 20, 2018)

In a way, I can't help looking at some of my favorite female character designs and wondering how they'd react.


----------



## c-no (Jun 21, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> In a way, I can't help looking at some of my favorite female character designs and wondering how they'd react.


The answer would be obvious: if it's sexy in any way, they'll REEEEEEE at it.


----------



## weirdMcGee (Jun 27, 2018)

http://archive.md/ZgyJi

Just them admiring beefcake again.

And another post with them redesigning a character from killer instinct

http://archive.md/LxIjy


You can guess Who they is. Really don't understand the poofy pants thing. I personally don't really like that sort of pant as it comes off as a means to cover a person in fears they still show off leg.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jun 28, 2018)

Armor doesn't need to look pretty in a fictional setting, damnit.



weirdMcGee said:


> You can guess Who they is. Really don't understand the poofy pants thing. I personally don't really like that sort of pant as it comes off as a means to cover a person in fears they still show off leg.



They do have this obsession with poofy-pants.


----------



## Sun Shihong (Jun 28, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Armor doesn't need to look pretty in a fictional setting, damnit.



Looked at the link and it's quite a huge load of TL;DR for them to desperately try to validate their bingo shit.



weirdMcGee said:


> http://archive.md/ZgyJi
> 
> Just them admiring beefcake again.
> 
> ...



And this cracks me up:
The kinds of men that men really want to be (even if they don’t admit to it). 
Kind of ironic that a blog focused on making less sexualized designs for female characters swoon over beefcakes and...
Shit, I forgot, hypocrisy is part of their game.


----------



## Ebonic Tutor (Jun 29, 2018)

The reason beefcake is okay is that it's a male power fantasy. Least that's what I've been told in the past.

Pretty fuckin' lolworthy if you ask me.


----------



## triangleboy (Jun 29, 2018)

They hate sexy ladies but love beefcakes because of course they do 

It's almost like they hate any lady more attractive than them!


----------



## GethN7 (Jun 29, 2018)

They are perverts who masturbate to sexy men but hate sexy women.

Fine, I can dig that, I just wish they be honest enough to admit it.

Double standards are never good, but I can give some respect to people who admit they live by them and don't apologize for it.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jun 29, 2018)

GethN7 said:


> They are perverts who masturbate to sexy men but hate sexy women.
> 
> Fine, I can dig that, I just wish they be honest enough to admit it.
> 
> Double standards are never good, but I can give some respect to people who admit they live by them and don't apologize for it.


It's also their seething disgust towards any sexy or not fully covered woman.


----------



## Muh_Soggy_Knee (Jul 1, 2018)

I love it when women cosplay these "problematic" characters.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jul 1, 2018)

Muh_Soggy_Knee said:


> I love it when women cosplay these "problematic" characters.


They tend to let cosplayers slide.


----------



## Muh_Soggy_Knee (Jul 1, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> They tend to let cosplayers slide.


Because they have no power?


----------



## Tanti-Fanti (Jul 1, 2018)

Muh_Soggy_Knee said:


> Because they have no power?



It's because they can't admit they don't have the balls to say this shit in real life. Imagine going to a an anime convention. You say that shit in a booth or at a cosplay shoot, you're gonna get thrown out. I've seen it happen before. The truth is that if you act like a jerk and harass others for what they wear be prepared to clench your teeth.

These people are clearly jealous of fictional woman and want to make real life woman suffer for their own jealousy. It's ridiculous. Thankfully most of them cowards. Most of them.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jul 2, 2018)

Thankfully, we get a good armor redesign, but the fact that the main character has bare feet doesn't make them happy.


----------



## One Man Bland (Jul 2, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Thankfully, we get a good armor redesign, but the fact that the main character has bare feet doesn't make them happy.


Of all things to get pissy over, why the bare feet? I don't play FE, but there's no indication that the feet were put in there to be fetish bait - hell they're barely noticeable in the original - and there appears to be a male character who turns into a dragon who also has bare feet. Have they ever complained about him?

Also not sure why they blow off the explanation for the bare feet as being a poor excuse when a quick glance at the transformation sequence seems to indicate that the existing armor corresponds with the placement of the armor, but the dragon's feet are more like hooves. This is like getting pissed if a character had an open back to their attire because their power is to sprout wings.


----------



## kcbbq (Jul 3, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Thankfully, we get a good armor redesign, but the fact that the main character has bare feet doesn't make them happy.


Dat face doe


----------



## Ceiling Kitten (Jul 3, 2018)

One Man Bland said:


> Of all things to get pissy over, why the bare feet? I don't play FE, but there's no indication that the feet were put in there to be fetish bait - hell they're barely noticeable in the original - and there appears to be a male character who turns into a dragon who also has bare feet. Have they ever complained about him?
> 
> Also not sure why they blow off the explanation for the bare feet as being a poor excuse when a quick glance at the transformation sequence seems to indicate that the existing armor corresponds with the placement of the armor, but the dragon's feet are more like hooves. This is like getting pissed if a character had an open back to their attire because their power is to sprout wings.



These two charas are one and the same: the main chara of Fire Emblem Fates, whose gender/age/looks/etc. are determined when you start a file.  They're pitching tantrums *only *over the female version, because she happens to have a little more cleavage (and compared to other charas in the same game, it's not even THAT much) and her thighs are partially uncovered, meaning she's *gasssssp* *horrorrrr* designed to be sexually appealing and these whiny womanchildren don't like it. The _harlot_.


----------



## HY 140 (Jul 3, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> but the fact that the main character has bare feet doesn't make them happy.


god damn, how much of a prude do you gotta be to be upset over that


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jul 3, 2018)

Dicaprio Delorean said:


> god damn, how much of a prude do you gotta be to be upset over that


Probably to stop the male foot fetish gaze.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jul 4, 2018)

Today we get some responses to some critism they got for some redesigns.


----------



## ChurchOfGodBear (Jul 4, 2018)

ConsiderIng there are tens of thousands of indie game developers out there, you'd think she could partner with one of them and actually make a game with "acceptable" female armor, rather than just farting around with sketches.

That is, if the rest of the world really wants realistic armor in fantastic settings....


----------



## Ceiling Kitten (Jul 4, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Probably to stop the male foot fetish gaze.



And yet they say nothing about the male version of the character, who ALSO has bare feet.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jul 4, 2018)

ChurchOfGodBear said:


> ConsiderIng there are tens of thousands of indie game developers out there, you'd think she could partner with one of them and actually make a game with "acceptable" female armor, rather than just farting around with sketches.
> 
> That is, if the rest of the world really wants realistic armor in fantastic settings....


And who wants to look at stroid Starfire?


----------



## Manah (Jul 5, 2018)

WatchingAllOfYou said:


> These two charas are one and the same: the main chara of Fire Emblem Fates, whose gender/age/looks/etc. are determined when you start a file.  They're pitching tantrums *only *over the female version, because she happens to have a little more cleavage (and compared to other charas in the same game, it's not even THAT much) and her thighs are partially uncovered, meaning she's *gasssssp* *horrorrrr* designed to be sexually appealing and these whiny womanchildren don't like it. The _harlot_.



Honestly I've gotta side with them on that one (Broken clock etc) because showing thighs when you ride on a horse seems like an absurdly bad idea.


----------



## LoverofPi (Jul 5, 2018)

Manah said:


> Honestly I've gotta side with them on that one (Broken clock etc) because showing thighs when you ride on a horse seems like an absurdly bad idea.



The character doesn't ride horses. Leastways not in the class in question.


----------



## Ceiling Kitten (Jul 5, 2018)

LoverofPi said:


> The character doesn't ride horses. Leastways not in the class in question.



And we all know that BABD doesn't really care about ~practicality~ in these regards, only about being whiny prudes that project their body issues on female characters instead of working on their own self-esteems and looks.


----------



## Daisy (Jul 7, 2018)

WatchingAllOfYou said:


> These two charas are one and the same: the main chara of Fire Emblem Fates, whose gender/age/looks/etc. are determined when you start a file.  They're pitching tantrums *only *over the female version, because she happens to have a little more cleavage (and compared to other charas in the same game, it's not even THAT much) and her thighs are partially uncovered, meaning she's *gasssssp* *horrorrrr* designed to be sexually appealing and these whiny womanchildren don't like it. The _harlot_.


I still can't believe people made that big a stink over one inch of exposed leg, and her chest isn't even bared even if her boobs are obvious. And her pose, too, remember how eager they were to assume she was just a sexualized whore with "teehee boobs and butt~~~~" while the male looked properly heroic.



Manah said:


> Honestly I've gotta side with them on that one (Broken clock etc) because showing thighs when you ride on a horse seems like an absurdly bad idea.



The thing is, nobody ever edited pants onto the knights and skyriders from the GBA or Tellius games. Even if battle thongs are a bad idea, it still reeks of double standard that these fans just HAPPENED to start being Concerned about practicality once the designs got sexier.


----------



## Manah (Jul 7, 2018)

Daisy said:


> I still can't believe people made that big a stink over one inch of exposed leg, and her chest isn't even bared even if her boobs are obvious. And her pose, too, remember how eager they were to assume she was just a sexualized whore with "teehee boobs and butt~~~~" while the male looked properly heroic.
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is, nobody ever edited pants onto the knights and skyriders from the GBA or Tellius games. Even if battle thongs are a bad idea, it still reeks of double standard that these fans just HAPPENED to start being Concerned about practicality once the designs got sexier.



Thigh highs are cute AF (yeah I'm a weeb) but I did think it was silly then too, to be fair.


----------



## Daisy (Jul 7, 2018)

Manah said:


> Thigh highs are cute AF (yeah I'm a weeb) but I did think it was silly then too, to be fair.



(Me too. Thigh highs are one of my favorite looks, lol)

And the pegasus knights in the Elibe games are all from Ilia, which is fucking cold, so you'd think they'd wear leggings under their short skirts and high boots.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jul 7, 2018)

Daisy said:


> (Me too. Thigh highs are one of my favorite looks, lol)
> 
> And the pegasus knights in the Elibe games are all from Ilia, which is fucking cold, so you'd think they'd wear leggings under their short skirts and high boots.


These ladies are plain disgusted by thigh high boots for some reason.


----------



## Sun Shihong (Jul 7, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> These ladies are plain disgusted by thigh high boots for some reason.



Of course they are, given the paranoia against sexy and charismatic videogame waifus.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jul 11, 2018)

Let's take two of Poison Ivy's biggest aspects: her seductive beauty and being a super-powered ecoterrorist and just make her a homely plant lady. Let's see how long it takes before they get rid of my comment.


----------



## GethN7 (Jul 11, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Let's take two of Poison Ivy's biggest aspects: her seductive beauty and being a super-powered ecoterrorist and just make her a homely plant lady. Let's see how long it takes before they get rid of my comment.



Removing the first aspect kinda goes against part of her own self-image. She KNOWS she's good looking and uses that to dominate men and lower their guard. She almost got Harvey Dent killed long before he became Two-Face over this.

Why any imbecile would rob a female character who owns her sexuality for their own gain and purposes simply because they hate women looking attractive when SHE is the one using that as a weapon on purpose is just asinine.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jul 11, 2018)

GethN7 said:


> Removing the first aspect kinda goes against part of her own self-image. She KNOWS she's good looking and uses that to dominate men and lower their guard. She almost got Harvey Dent killed long before he became Two-Face over this.
> 
> Why any imbecile would rob a female character who owns her sexuality for their own gain and purposes simply because they hate women looking attractive when SHE is the one using that as a weapon on purpose is just asinine.


Because "evil is beautiful" is an offensive troupe that sladerizes female sexuality. According to them.


----------



## Krokodil Overdose (Jul 11, 2018)

Apologies in advance if I'm retreading old ground, but that exceptional bingo card has me a-logging a bit. ("She doesn't need armor, she's invulnerable" is the literal truth in many settings, you whining cretins.)

The core problem with BABD comes down to three words: "realistic female armor." There's few-to-no actual examples in history because women didn't wear armor or perform military field functions at all. There's a bunch of reasons for this, but the most basic ones boil down to strength and endurance, which men have a lot more of than women, on average. Even ignoring the reproductive damage you're doing to your society by putting women in harm's way, the vast majority of them can't hack it in a setting with swords, shields, and armor. If you're going to be "realistic" about it, you should have your women back home making whatever the local equivalent of sandwiches is. And if it's a fantasy setting with magic (or whatever) that can change the rules enough to make the above not true, why can't that selfsame magic also be used to make more aesthetically pleasing designs? Look at the blinged-out stuff from the reign of Maximilian II, if you've got a second- people in the actual past were hugely concerned with the look of the thing.


----------



## wes (Jul 11, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Let's take two of Poison Ivy's biggest aspects: her seductive beauty and being a super-powered ecoterrorist and just make her a homely plant lady. Let's see how long it takes before they get rid of my comment.





Spoiler



Separated at birth?












_"Wearing plants against bare skin sounds like a bad idea to me" _
She's not a normal human anymore. In all incarnations, she has an immunity to toxins through some form of genetic meddling. That's kind of her thing.
_
"...also wasn’t really a fan of the almost militaristic “plants should rule the world” motivation she has the game, so I decided to just make her into an overenthusiastic plant lover"
_Make an OC then.


----------



## Vault Boy (Jul 11, 2018)

wes said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing, they don't know a single thing about her character. They simply don't give a fuck about researching the characters they "correct".


----------



## Buer (Jul 12, 2018)

Their love for beef cake is very obvious when you see them reblogging hentai artists such as Sakimichan: http://bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumb...chan-my-take-on-hanzo-in-a-suit-3-going#notes

Bonus points:
Some fuck is actually trying to analyze what is essentially soft-core porn. What a louse lol.


----------



## One Man Bland (Jul 13, 2018)

Buer said:


> Bonus points:
> Some fuck is actually trying to analyze what is essentially soft-core porn. What a louse lol.
> View attachment 494550


----------



## wes (Jul 13, 2018)

Buer said:


> Bonus points:
> Some fuck is actually trying to analyze what is essentially soft-core porn. What a louse lol.
> View attachment 494550


This comment acknowledges the two women are used as props but it's awwright because Hanzo has agency and power, I guess...?

It's interesting that they don't talk about how D.Va is Korean, Mei is Chinese, and Hanzo is Japanese. You could have thrown in any of the female characters from the cast, but the two Asian girls were chosen and are wearing what looks like kimonos. Wouldn't conflating East Asian races as the same be verboten in SJW Land?


Perhaps instead of some beefcake eye candy, it's a political statement on imperialist Japan fucking over most of East Asia.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Jul 13, 2018)

wes said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It wouldn't be Tumblr if they didn't try to OC everything. The core concept of Poison Ivy is about as complicated as a Mega Man boss.
Who is she? Plant woMan
What's her deal? Plants!
What's her stage like? PLANTS!

It's like going "Yeah, I like Snake Man, but what's with all the snakes?"


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jul 14, 2018)

Do you think if the ladies from BABD were to get laid, they wouldn't be so sour?


----------



## IceGray (Jul 14, 2018)

If old cliches are true, but who would put up with them to try? Lesbienne sex doesn't count.


----------



## Medicated (Jul 15, 2018)

GethN7 said:


> They are perverts who masturbate to sexy men but hate sexy women.
> 
> Fine, I can dig that, I just wish they be honest enough to admit it.
> 
> Double standards are never good, but I can give some respect to people who admit they live by them and don't apologize for it.



I'm sure if they turned the site into some sort of modelling site where they just posted themselves in skimpy cosplay outfits they'd get some male fans, no matter what they looked like.  That'd solve their jealously issue.  They can just imagine the comments are all from guys that look like Channing Tatum.


----------



## Pina Colada (Jul 18, 2018)

"lol, who cares about characterization and lore in our redesigns?"


----------



## c-no (Jul 18, 2018)

Pina Colada said:


> "lol, who cares about characterization and lore in our redesigns?"


I like how they say "don't use thermian arguments" and it's a link to a Dan Olson video. On lore and redesign, they could of make a redesign that adheres to lore but then again, they likely won't give a shit. Also gotta note the ArenaNet sperging they do. They link an article of a guy told his critics to "go fuck themselves". They also believe Price did nothing wrong (in their eyes) and lost her job.



 

Link to the guy they use as a comparison.
http://archive.md/tX6jQ


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jul 18, 2018)

I'm a bit surprised they like the princess in this one. Especially since the armor is form-fitting and there's no head protection. As well as liking the "non-binary princess" in the Kickstarter video when the character is played for laughs.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jul 19, 2018)

Even the classic Ghost 'N Goblins where destroyed armor is played for laughs isn't safe from their desire to ban armor that gets destroyed.


----------



## One Man Bland (Jul 19, 2018)

I love how they go an entire rant about how destroyable armor makes no sense in a purposefully cartoonish game about battling monsters when the mechanic itself appears to function as a the full health stage. That's like complaining that it makes no sense that Mario shrinks to half his size when he takes a hit; though I'm sure if another game introduced a similar mechanic on a female character, we'd be seeing an entire essay about how it's a metaphor for emotional abuse and their self esteem being eaten away by patriarchy or some such nonsense.

Also as an aside, it really highlights how little BABD understands story design, and how little research evidently goes into these posts when they make comments like "LOL Satan lives in Hades? What fucking moron came up with that?" when a quick Google search reveals that 'hades' was used as both the name of the God of the Dead as well as the afterlife in Ancient Greece, and in the New Testament 'hades' was the word often used to refer to hell. Kinda sums up BABD quite nicely really.


----------



## Ceiling Kitten (Jul 19, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Even the classic Ghost 'N Goblins where destroyed armor is played for laughs isn't safe from their desire to ban armor that gets destroyed.



I love how they pretend to give a shit about Ghost N' Goblins and its armor damage, but soon act like whiny bitches about a completely unrelated game that has female characters looking shocked and troubled when THEIR armors get fucked.

(And why wouldn't they get scared? If I was in a similar situation, I'd fucking panic and freak out because I could get killed over it!)


----------



## Ruin (Jul 19, 2018)

One Man Bland said:


> I love how they go an entire rant about how destroyable armor makes no sense in a purposefully cartoonish game about battling monsters when the mechanic itself appears to function as a the full health stage. That's like complaining that it makes no sense that Mario shrinks to half his size when he takes a hit; though I'm sure if another game introduced a similar mechanic on a female character, we'd be seeing an entire essay about how it's a metaphor for emotional abuse and their self esteem being eaten away by patriarchy or some such nonsense.
> 
> Also as an aside, it really highlights how little BABD understands story design, and how little research evidently goes into these posts when they make comments like "LOL Satan lives in Hades? What fucking moron came up with that?" when a quick Google search reveals that 'hades' was used as both the name of the God of the Dead as well as the afterlife in Ancient Greece, and in the New Testament 'hades' was the word often used to refer to hell. Kinda sums up BABD quite nicely really.



I'm pretty sure these ladies legitimately have autism. I've seen them bitch about Bikini Warriors ( https://www.animenewsnetwork.com/encyclopedia/anime.php?id=17084) before even though it's a blatant joke show taking the piss out of sexy armor.


----------



## GethN7 (Jul 19, 2018)

Ruin said:


> I'm pretty sure these ladies legitimately have autism. I've seen them bitch about Bikini Warriors ( https://www.animenewsnetwork.com/encyclopedia/anime.php?id=17084) before even though it's a blatant joke show taking the piss out of sexy armor.



I've seen a few episodes, it's definitely mocking the shit out of the concept, though I don't expect BBAD to understand parody sometimes involves taking something they don't like to absurd extremes specifically to show how silly it is at all.


----------



## weirdMcGee (Jul 20, 2018)

https://archive.md/5dVxP


another okay post


https://archive.fo/gHcFs


followed way after this....sweet fucking god i hate magic meat week


----------



## LucasSomething (Jul 23, 2018)

c-no said:


> I like how they say "don't use thermian arguments" and it's a link to a Dan Olson video. On lore and redesign, they could of make a redesign that adheres to lore but then again, they likely won't give a shit. Also gotta note the ArenaNet sperging they do. They link an article of a guy told his critics to "go fuck themselves". They also believe Price did nothing wrong (in their eyes) and lost her job.
> View attachment 498333
> 
> Link to the guy they use as a comparison.
> http://archive.md/tX6jQ



I know it's a few days late but i love how they start by saying "if you dislike our redesigns your argument doesn't count" and then finish by saying a veteran comic book artist can't take criticism. I can't help but chuckle at the lack of self awareness.


----------



## knightlautrec (Jul 23, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> I'm a bit surprised they like the princess in this one. Especially since the armor is form-fitting and there's no head protection. As well as liking the "non-binary princess" in the Kickstarter video when the character is played for laughs.



So inaccurate history is fine but unrealistic armor for women is AWFULLLLL


----------



## c-no (Jul 23, 2018)

GethN7 said:


> I've seen a few episodes, it's definitely mocking the shit out of the concept, though I don't expect BBAD to understand parody sometimes involves taking something they don't like to absurd extremes specifically to show how silly it is at all.


While the show mocks a concept, BBAD not understanding parody going at absurd lengths is something they'd try to justify by saying it's just some way to justify fan service. I remember some time ago in either this thread or SJW art extremes how there existed some anime that may of mocked the concept of skimpy armor. BBAD more or less thought it was just some excuse to show titties iirc.


----------



## Pina Colada (Jul 23, 2018)

c-no said:


> While the show mocks a concept, BBAD not understanding parody going at absurd lengths is something they'd try to justify by saying it's just some way to justify fan service. I remember some time ago in either this thread or SJW art extremes how there existed some anime that may of mocked the concept of skimpy armor. BBAD more or less thought it was just some excuse to show titties iirc.


It was Bikini Warriors, as discussed above.


----------



## FightenGnome (Jul 23, 2018)

Computery Guy said:


> I'm not entirely sure how I feel about the assumption that women see attractive women actors as "competition". I figure it's more modern political discourse "training" them to assume that if a women isn't dressed like a nun, it's "male gaze" and nothing else about her matters, she's walking tits. And therefore, women raise a fucking ruckus about it no matter how well said character is written.



No I think there's something to what she was saying. Rey, Emma Watson and Kristen Stewart are all good examples of plain women (at best) that play lead roles in their most memorable films. None of these women can really hold a candle to the starlets of the past when it comes to beauty. 

It wouldn't surprise me if Hollywood was pushing uglier actresses to accommodate the feelings of liberal women. Look at 50 Shades of Grey. The whole premise of the movie is about a boring, dull woman who gets pursued by a rich, well-dressed, skilled, and good looking prime alpha male. They all want this to be them. 

I miss scantily clad, full figured barbarian girls from the 90s. the 2000s suck.


----------



## wes (Jul 23, 2018)

FightenGnome said:


> No I think there's something to what she was saying. Rey, Emma Watson and Kristen Stewart are all good examples of plain women (at best) that play lead roles in their most memorable films. None of these women can really hold a candle to the starlets of the past when it comes to beauty.
> 
> I miss scantily clad, full figured barbarian girls from the 90s. the 2000s suck.


While I wouldn't include Emma Watson on that list, there has definitely been a rise in the Plain Janes. The funny thing is that all these characters get called Mary Sues, though they are plot-wise, for being able to get romantic with men despite them being paperbag-on-head ugly for Hollywood standards or "too plain." So we've reached the opposite end of focusing on women in media as "too plain," because media started to accomodate garden trolls' wish fulfillment, but nobody wants that either. Now we single out female characters for being too plain and her character is put to the side.

When I look at a character like Harley Quinn (pre-Nu52 because fuck that, lol), whether she's hot or not doesn't enter into what I think about her because she's not entirely defined by her looks. She's a crazy bitch fanatically devoted to an abusive asshole with no empathy. Poison Ivy could be used as a counterpoint, but you don't end at "she's sexy." She's got other qualities besides being sexual, which tie into her character as a whole. If someone asked you to describe Bella Swan/_50 Shades of Grey_ Bella Swan/Rey, what would you say besides "plain and Mary Sue"?

When people talk about Xena, they talk about how she was a badass, had a fiery temper, and was passionate about achieving her goals, her "skimpy armor" is a footnote to that.


----------



## weirdMcGee (Jul 30, 2018)

https://archive.md/fDjZ0

there take on the she-ra controversy.



> Here’s hoping that if this series catches on, then maybe a He-Man reboot comes next, this time turning all the gay undertones into overtones and angering  dudebros even more.
> ~Ozzie




so they want their yoai fantasy disguised as gay male repseationtion to come true eh?


----------



## Ceiling Kitten (Jul 30, 2018)

weirdMcGee said:


> https://archive.md/fDjZ0
> 
> there take on the she-ra controversy.
> 
> ...



On top of being creepy LGBT+ fetishists and wanting the ~gay~ to piss off people rather than for its representation value... they conveniently "forget" that there was already a He-Man reboot in 2002...


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jul 30, 2018)

WatchingAllOfYou said:


> On top of being creepy LGBT+ fetishists and wanting the ~gay~ to piss off people rather than for its representation value... they conveniently "forget" that there was already a He-Man reboot in 2002...


Eh, the men aren't himbos in that one so it's a no go for them. I've noticed that there's four kinds of accepted men with these modern feminists: the himbo, the harmless gay guy, the nu-male, and the milquetoast. (Though nu-male and milquetoast can be combined.)


----------



## Mr. Marcus (Jul 30, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Do you think if the ladies from BABD were to get laid, they wouldn't be so sour?



I think everyone could use a little more sex. Not in the hippy faggot 60s sense but just, you know, a little more fucking.


----------



## c-no (Jul 31, 2018)

Mr. Marcus said:


> I think everyone could use a little more sex. Not in the hippy faggot 60s sense but just, you know, a little more fucking.


Don't think that would help. Even if they had fucking, they could still complain about boob armor being impractical in games despite said games not really going full real life logic. All this said, I like to know if they ever bitched about other vidya besides Japanese made games. The Might & Magic series is one I know they'd definitely throw a complaint at when considering you have females dressed like this:


Spoiler: boobplate corset









Even though one of the games is known for having elven warrior men with nothing but loincloths and a guy who has what may as well be the best impractical male leather outfit.


Spoiler: Not really protective on men


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jul 31, 2018)

c-no said:


> Don't think that would help. Even if they had fucking, they could still complain about boob armor being impractical in games despite said games not really going full real life logic. All this said, I like to know if they ever bitched about other vidya besides Japanese made games. The Might & Magic series is one I know they'd definitely throw a complaint at when considering you have females dressed like this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: boobplate corset
> ...


They've went after heroes of might and magic as well as some non-Japanese stuff.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Aug 1, 2018)

Remember kids, a proper female redesign should make her uglier than she originally was. Not to mention, those titties should look nasty. (NSFW)

I understand why female barbarians wouldn't go topless since boobs bouncing and running around can be uncomfortable. (There's a reason sports bras exist.)


----------



## weirdMcGee (Aug 1, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Remember kids, a proper female redesign should make her uglier than she originally was. Not to mention, those titties should look nasty. (NSFW)
> 
> I understand why female barbarians wouldn't go topless since boobs bouncing and running around can be uncomfortable. (There's a reason sports bras exist.)



Why not add a armor plate or warps to bind the breast.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Aug 1, 2018)

weirdMcGee said:


> Why not add a armor plate or warps to bind the breast.


That means the breasts could still be sexualized. Making them look nasty is what you should do.


----------



## c-no (Aug 1, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Remember kids, a proper female redesign should make her uglier than she originally was. Not to mention, those titties should look nasty. (NSFW)
> 
> I understand why female barbarians wouldn't go topless since boobs bouncing and running around can be uncomfortable. (There's a reason sports bras exist.)


Outside of modesty issues if you were releasing a work, why remove facepaint? The modified barbarian lady could of fit her scars well with some face paint unless BBAD thinks that would somehow be makeup that makes her look sexy.



Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> That means the breasts could still be sexualized. Making them look nasty is what you should do.


While breast can be titillating and all, I can't help but think there's a freudian vibe to these redesigns. Like anyone else has said, they can't stop doing these redesigns without thinking of the word "sexy".


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Aug 1, 2018)

c-no said:


> Outside of modesty issues if you were releasing a work, why remove facepaint? The modified barbarian lady could of fit her scars well with some face paint unless BBAD thinks that would somehow be makeup that makes her look sexy.
> 
> 
> While breast can be titillating and all, I can't help but think there's a freudian vibe to these redesigns. Like anyone else has said, they can't stop doing these redesigns without thinking of the word "sexy".


I'm guessing that war paint counts as makeup to them. It could cover the scars and possibly make her more attractive. I've noticed a weird obsession with finding "sexy" in the smallest things. A medic with kneepads? It must be for giving blowjobs. Face has the wrong expression? Might turn a man on. Etc.


----------



## SnowBall (Aug 1, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Remember kids, a proper female redesign should make her uglier than she originally was. Not to mention, those titties should look nasty. (NSFW)
> 
> I understand why female barbarians wouldn't go topless since boobs bouncing and running around can be uncomfortable. (There's a reason sports bras exist.)


Belladonna-excuse me- Bellado looks like a man. And the second one is downright nasty, the boobs look like grapes. And nice to see that they still have a severe grudge against women looking conventionally attractive in media. I'm all for diverse female character designs but to these people "diverse" means "only the designs I approve of deserve to exist." By redesigning sexy characters and making everyone as ugly as possible they're doing the opposite.


----------



## Trilby (Aug 1, 2018)

ToroidalBoat said:


> Before the Internet and social media, people like "Bikini Battle Armor Damage" had no one to rant and rave to about their unhealthy fixations and "triggers."


I miss those days.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Aug 1, 2018)

SnowBall said:


> Belladonna-excuse me- Bellado looks like a man. And the second one is downright nasty, the boobs look like grapes. And nice to see that they still have a severe grudge against women looking conventionally attractive in media. I'm all for diverse female character designs but to these people "diverse" means "only the designs I approve of deserve to exist." By redesigning sexy characters and making everyone as ugly as possible they're doing the opposite.


Belladonna's boobs look like pecs in the redesign.


----------



## c-no (Aug 2, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> I'm guessing that war paint counts as makeup to them. It could cover the scars and possibly make her more attractive. I've noticed a weird obsession with finding "sexy" in the smallest things. A medic with kneepads? It must be for giving blowjobs. Face has the wrong expression? Might turn a man on. Etc.


Funny thing though, much as the stuff they make looks unattractive, they could ironically turn someone on. Really though, while some things like knee pads or an expression that doesn't look like constipation could be unfitting, it makes one wonder how much BBAD needs to relax before deeming it all sexy and problematic.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Aug 3, 2018)

More barbarians today and of course, to be approved, they must be ugly and look like dudes. The thing they forget is female power fantasies have women who still look like women and are moderately attractive. Even the "empowered" females they hate are still fighting and usually have a strong sexiness to them.


----------



## Pina Colada (Aug 3, 2018)

TIL that Schnozzie now counts fully-covered outfits as "fetishy".


Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> More barbarians today and of course, to be approved, they must be ugly and look like dudes. The thing they forget is female power fantasies have women who still look like women and are moderately attractive. Even the "empowered" females they hate are still fighting and usually have a strong sexiness to them.


The sad thing is that with these harpies, it's always a one-sided argument; you can't be the former or beautiful _and_ battle-ready.


----------



## Ruin (Aug 3, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> More barbarians today and of course, to be approved, they must be ugly and look like dudes. The thing they forget is female power fantasies have women who still look like women and are moderately attractive. Even the "empowered" females they hate are still fighting and usually have a strong sexiness to them.



We overuse the fuck out of the word but I honestly think it's legitimately autism. I noticed that a lot of these cat lady feminists and soyboy types also have an extreme obsession with kid's cartoons, toys, comics and other crap meant for children. That along with a high level of discomfort with displays of sexuality/nudity are very common symptoms of autism.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Aug 3, 2018)

Ruin said:


> We overuse the fuck out of the word but I honestly think it's legitimately autism. I noticed that a lot of these cat lady feminists and soyboy types also have an extreme obsession with kid's cartoons, toys, comics and other crap meant for children. That along with a high level of discomfort with displays of sexuality/nudity are very common symptoms of autism.


Don't forget how they hung on and obsessed over Quiet from the Metal Gear Solid series for months after her game's release.


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Aug 3, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> The thing they forget is female power fantasies have women who still look like women and are moderately attractive. Even the "empowered" females they hate are still fighting and usually have a strong sexiness to them.


A lot of people nowadays don't seem to even realise that a woman can have "power fantasies" or characters that are supposed to be "perfect version" of themselves, who are traditionally sexy.


----------



## Sun Shihong (Aug 3, 2018)

REGENDarySumanai said:


> I checked the Fallen Creator page (a real page), and to no one's surprise, Doug Walker is NOT on there.





Ruin said:


> We overuse the fuck out of the word but I honestly think it's legitimately autism. I noticed that a lot of these cat lady feminists and soyboy types also have an extreme obsession with kid's cartoons, toys, comics and other crap meant for children. That along with a high level of discomfort with displays of sexuality/nudity are very common symptoms of autism.



Autism, mixed with echo chambers for passive-aggressive bitching over non-issues. BABD is the embodiment of the "No Fun Allowed" rule and everything there shows. Then again, cartoons and all of that shit are pretty much in vogue, and a lot of SJW groups and individuals are just riding on the train.

But when you see the landwhales there schlicking themselves to blue-eyed beefcakes and soyboys jerking off to people like momo-cunt, their veils are rather translucid. The best part, though, is that they don't even bother hiding their hypocrite views on things, but enjoy rubbing it on everyone's faces and only the ones who agree with said views are either unable to see, playing dumb or else too afraid of doing so for whatever reason.


----------



## Fougaro (Aug 4, 2018)

ToroidalBoat said:


> Before the Internet and social media, people like "Bikini Battle Armor Damage" had no one to rant and rave to about their unhealthy fixations and "triggers."


They had. They were called psychotherapists.


----------



## Sun Shihong (Aug 4, 2018)

Fougaro said:


> They had. They were called psychotherapists.


Psychotherapy still exists up to this day, but can't give BABD cookie points in return for their devotion in virtue signaling for sexy women haters.


----------



## John Titor (Aug 5, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> More barbarians today and of course, to be approved, they must be ugly and look like dudes. The thing they forget is female power fantasies have women who still look like women and are moderately attractive. Even the "empowered" females they hate are still fighting and usually have a strong sexiness to them.


I wonder if they hate Brienne from Game of Thrones because they made her more attractive than her book counterpart.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Aug 5, 2018)

John Titor said:


> I wonder if they hate Brienne from Game of Thrones because they made her more attractive than her book counterpart.


Actually they love her for having such practical armor.


----------



## Sun Shihong (Aug 5, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Actually they love her for having such practical armor.



Brienne's armor looks practical and effective, that I'll give them credit. But Brienne's design is also devoid of sex appeal, and that's one of the reasons for why Bitching About Beautiful (And badass as fuck) Damsels praise it like it's the second coming of Jesus.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Aug 10, 2018)

Remember kids, skimpy armor is for men, not women no matter how in character it would be.


----------



## ES 148 (Aug 10, 2018)

Tbh chainmail bikinis and shit have been around for years but the real issue here is when a female character is wearing massive, clunky plate mail/power armour/what have you and there is still a very prominent boob outline
It just makes even less sense


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Aug 18, 2018)

Just thinking about it, wouldn't it be unrealistic to have multiple, clearly weapon caused, deep scars on their face? How many times did that axe and sword barely hit them? It's not like someone swings an axe and just cuts their lip, multiple times.

Aesthetic battle scars should be thrown into their pile of unrealism.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Aug 18, 2018)

Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> Just thinking about it, wouldn't it be unrealistic to have multiple, clearly weapon caused, deep scars on their face? How many times did that axe and sword barely hit them? It's not like someone swings an axe and just cuts their lip, multiple times.
> 
> Aesthetic battle scars should be thrown into their pile of unrealism.


These aren't aesthetic, the artist from a few posts back, did it to make them ugly.


----------



## Pina Colada (Aug 20, 2018)

"Yeah, it's tame, but still too sexy for our liking. Let's cover it up with more bulky armor!"


----------



## One Man Bland (Aug 20, 2018)

Pina Colada said:


> "Yeah, it's tame, but still too sexy for our liking. Let's cover it up with more bulky armor!"
> View attachment 523528 View attachment 523526


It's funny because I'm sure if the redesign showed up somewhere else as an official design, BABD would likely still rip it apart due to the sports bra-like chest plate and long hair.

Also this is probably the best example of how full of shit most of these people are since the claims for "practicality" ring very hollow when they ignore the much more glaringly impractical weapon with an ornament bigger than the actual spearhead (because that wouldn't be easily grabable or breakable) or that these fucks always ignore the lack of helmets.

EDIT: I'd also like to add that, while the original design is rather bland, I do find it funny that it seems like it still put in slightly more research into Athena than the redesign does in that original's head gear seems more reminiscent to how Ancient Greeks depicted her with in statues when it wasn't the typical war helmet. Really the breast plate is mostly weird since it seems to be modeled after the boob plate viking opera singers would wear, which has little to do with Greek Gods. 

It's also a downgrade when compared to the Athena's breastplate in statues that has Medusa's head as an ornament. It takes a real cold bitch of a goddess to wear the face of the woman you cursed over as a reminder to why not to fuck with you.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Aug 20, 2018)

Pina Colada said:


> "Yeah, it's tame, but still too sexy for our liking. Let's cover it up with more bulky armor!"
> View attachment 523528 View attachment 523526


SJW redesigners sure like to make the colors either be sickingly bright or dull as heck.


----------



## weirdMcGee (Aug 20, 2018)

Pina Colada said:


> "Yeah, it's tame, but still too sexy for our liking. Let's cover it up with more bulky armor!"
> View attachment 523528 View attachment 523526


both have their pros and cons really. though they barely ape the greek look.


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Aug 20, 2018)

One Man Bland said:


> It takes a real cold bitch of a goddess to wear the face of the woman you cursed over as a reminder to why not to fuck with you.


This isn't canon, tho, that story is, quite literally, a fanfic. Even wikipedia agrees.



Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> SJW redesigners sure like to make the colors either be sickingly bright or dull as heck.


And they also like using some kind of uncomfortable-looking palette with excess of violet in it, wonder where it's from? Cause I've seen unrelated people use it.


----------



## Pina Colada (Aug 22, 2018)

Ozzie, you fucking hypocrite. (Link is NSFW)
>summer skin redesign is skimpier and exposes one of Mercy's breasts 
>Widowmaker is covered from head to toe


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Aug 22, 2018)

Pina Colada said:


> Ozzie, you fucking hypocrite. (Link is NSFW)
> >summer skin redesign is skimpier and exposes one of Mercy's breasts
> >Widowmaker is covered from head to toe


Of course the boobie has to look unappealing.


----------



## Judge Dredd (Aug 24, 2018)

Pina Colada said:


> Ozzie, you fucking hypocrite. (Link is NSFW)
> >summer skin redesign is skimpier and exposes one of Mercy's breasts
> >Widowmaker is covered from head to toe


"She's showing some skin? Quick, cover her up!"
"She's covered up? Quick, #FreeTheNipple #SlutWalk"

...I don't get changing the sandals to trainers though...


----------



## John Titor (Aug 24, 2018)

Pina Colada said:


> Ozzie, you fucking hypocrite. (Link is NSFW)
> >summer skin redesign is skimpier and exposes one of Mercy's breasts
> >Widowmaker is covered from head to toe


> Literal Nike sneakers
Oh great, they're telling dad jokes now.


----------



## Krokodil Overdose (Aug 24, 2018)

Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> Just thinking about it, wouldn't it be unrealistic to have multiple, clearly weapon caused, deep scars on their face? How many times did that axe and sword barely hit them? It's not like someone swings an axe and just cuts their lip, multiple times.
> 
> Aesthetic battle scars should be thrown into their pile of unrealism.



I think the scarring is from training accidents or some kind of status mark, like dueling scars. People who engage in certain kinds of physical activity get this a lot- like wrestlers and cauliflower ears.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Aug 24, 2018)

Pina Colada said:


>



The part that tickles me is they kept the 'spear' (can you imagine the balace of that thing?) made the shield smaller and gave turned her crown into a helmet which wouldnt work.
 Greek spearman isnt exactly a hard concept-how did they fuck it up so much? She also appears to be wearing more clothes than her male equivalants.






fucking sluts.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Aug 24, 2018)

Judge Dredd said:


> "She's showing some skin? Quick, cover her up!"
> "She's covered up? Quick, #FreeTheNipple #SlutWalk".



I think they're going for the old Amazon myth of them having a freed (or chopped off) breast.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Aug 29, 2018)

Here's a quote from them when people bring how some of their designs look like men instead of women.


> For people who may not like this one because she looks too much like a dude… sometimes people do look like that. And maybe the problem is with our definitions of “manly” and “girly.” Why even cisnormativity.



Even muscle women who aren't jacked up on steroids still have some feminity, breasts and curves. CIS will always be the norm since trans folks will (no matter how many kids you brainwash) always be less than 0.5% of the population.


----------



## weirdMcGee (Aug 29, 2018)

the blue one looks decent but not big on the red one.


----------



## SnowBall (Sep 10, 2018)

Not going to lie, as much as I dislike BABD I'm actually going to side with them on this one redesign. While I hate their "cover her up as much as possible!" solutions this one is quite justified. I'm not bothered by sexy armor but I definitely won't defend it on "loli" characters even if they're really supposed to be a thousand year old dragon in human form. Not to mention the redesign is actually pretty neat. It incorporates the traits from her original design instead of lazying filling in the gaps. I even prefer it over the original.


----------



## GethN7 (Sep 10, 2018)

SnowBall said:


> Not going to lie, as much as I dislike BABD I'm actually going to side with them on this one redesign. While I hate their "cover her up as much as possible!" solutions this one is quite justified. I'm not bothered by sexy armor but I definitely won't defend it on "loli" characters even if they're really supposed to be a thousand year old dragon in human form. Not to mention the redesign is actually pretty neat. It incorporates the traits from her original design instead of lazying filling in the gaps. I even prefer it over the original.



Credit it where it's due, they actually had a legit point when they tried to improve this. Props to BABD for making something that is honestly an actual improvement.


----------



## CharlesBarkley (Sep 10, 2018)

"Women hate sexy feminine stereotypical  outfits that have no practical purpose!!"

Doesnt every women on second life play a triple D skimpy string wearing sex goddess?


----------



## IceGray (Sep 10, 2018)

Aren't the bikini thot avatars usually men? Genuine female avatars tend to wear lolita, or at the very least keep their proportions in check.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Sep 13, 2018)

While looking at this post of theirs where they put ugly sweaters on women, I noticed that they also made one of the women uglier (see the face) while they did it.

Before






After


----------



## A Random (Sep 13, 2018)

That's a man, baby.


----------



## Ruin (Sep 13, 2018)

IceGray said:


> Aren't the bikini thot avatars usually men? Genuine female avatars tend to wear lolita, or at the very least keep their proportions in check.



Hard to tell really. Despite what BBAD would like you to believe men don't have a monopoly on skimpy and women don't have a monopoly on practical.

Designed by a women





Designed by a women





Designed by a man


----------



## Capsaicin Addict (Sep 13, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> While looking at this post of theirs where they put ugly sweaters on women, I noticed that they also made one of the women uglier (see the face) while they did it.
> 
> Before
> 
> ...


That's just fucking insulting. The sweater gag would've been fine (and I would've laughed), but mucking up her looks? Guess it's true; all women really do view themselves in competition with other women -- even fictional ones.


----------



## SnowBall (Sep 29, 2018)

http://archive.md/XVxpu

Not only do we get BABD's obsession with poofy pants and uglyfying faces but we also get trans fetishization too.


----------



## OdoIslander (Sep 29, 2018)

Spoiler






I might be showing some :powerlevel: here about what my _interests _are, but it should be no surprise that women have fought for ages - both in the nude and with what would be considered skimpy clothing. The Spartans, Amazons and Greeks, all the way to the Japanese have tales of women fighting either for the attention of another partner or to win dominion of another authority. Spartans specifically to where they were whipped, beaten and bruised to be the best of the best in combat. Regardless of gender, it seemed from birth they were trained to be soldiers from the start IIRC. As with Amazon women they also were similarly combative and well-trained. A lot of the training we see today, even the modern concept of entertainment wrestling all comes the rigorous fighting lifestyles of those peoples.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Sep 29, 2018)

SnowBall said:


> http://archive.md/XVxpu
> 
> Not only do we get BABD's obsession with poofy pants and uglyfying faces but we also get trans fetishization too.


In this case, just make a new character if you're going to pretty much change them that much.


----------



## Judge Dredd (Sep 29, 2018)

SnowBall said:


> http://archive.md/XVxpu
> 
> Not only do we get BABD's obsession with poofy pants and uglyfying faces but we also get trans fetishization too.



BABD is like one of those crazies on Deviant Art going around complaining about every picture that doesn't conform to their fetish.


----------



## Krokodil Overdose (Sep 29, 2018)

OdoIslander said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is true, but there's a conspicuous absence here: armor. The thing is, armor starts at "heavy" and goes to "I'm wearing a fucking refrigerator." The number of women who can handle medieval-style arms and armor for long periods is tiny, which is why warrior women were almost exclusively light: biology didn't give them an alternative. BABD, of course, doesn't care about the actual biological differences between men and women that caused realistic arms and armor to be as they are (and will, in fact, scream "muh sore giney!" if you bring it up) they just want to see their "stronk wamman" fetish catered to while getting the dopamine hit that comes from being mad on the internet about the most trivial shit.


----------



## OdoIslander (Sep 29, 2018)

Krokodil Overdose said:


> BABD, of course, doesn't care about the actual biological differences between men and women that caused realistic arms and armor to be as they are (and will, in fact, scream "muh sore giney!" if you bring it up) they just want to see their "stronk wamman" fetish catered to while getting the dopamine hit that comes from being mad on the internet about the most trivial shit.


That's the thing - there's a plethora of women in combat in different time periods and eras with distinct ruling power (either they were considered same lowerclass men if they were in the same class, or some women were proven dominant over some male figures in an existing male hierarchy) - yet BABD choose to take these existing feminine archetypes and completely reverse them to the point of removing them of all femininity. What does that do for "empowerment of women" if they're no longer women?
Are they trying to say that existing powerful women who were also provocative to the male gaze in Greek or Roman lore (ie Helen of Troy) are somehow "part of the patriarchy?!"


----------



## weirdMcGee (Sep 29, 2018)

SnowBall said:


> http://archive.md/XVxpu
> 
> Not only do we get BABD's obsession with poofy pants and uglyfying faces but we also get trans fetishization too.


I'm extremely disappointed in this design. Maybe give her a coat to something akin to the coats you see in artic native tribes. It was so easy for them to do,that only to shoot themselves on the foot.

Sigh...


----------



## NiggerFaggot1488 (Sep 29, 2018)

There were no women in combat positions, especially not in pre modern armies. To actually pretend the Amazons were real outs you as a goon fetishist. There were female slaves sent into the gladiator pits, but to be torn apart by animals. Only total nerds who never did any contact sports could believe women can compete with men physically.


----------



## Ruin (Sep 29, 2018)

NiggerFaggot1488 said:


> There were no women in combat positions, especially not in pre modern armies. To actually pretend the Amazons were real outs you as a goon fetishist. There were female slaves sent into the gladiator pits, but to be torn apart by animals. Only total nerds who never did any contact sports could believe women can compete with men physically.



Ancient Nordic cultures like the vikings absolutely had female combatants, (shield maidens.) Whether they played a significant role or were effective is another story.


----------



## Krokodil Overdose (Sep 29, 2018)

NiggerFaggot1488 said:


> There were no women in combat positions, especially not in pre modern armies. To actually pretend the Amazons were real outs you as a goon fetishist. There were female slaves sent into the gladiator pits, but to be torn apart by animals. Only total nerds who never did any contact sports could believe women can compete with men physically.



The Dahomey Amazons were real (again, effectiveness is a different question.) Gladiatrices were also a thing, but they fought other women (it was a specialty act, like dwarf fighters or whatever.)

But yes, the statement "no women in combat positions" is substantially correct.


----------



## John Titor (Sep 30, 2018)

SnowBall said:


> http://archive.md/XVxpu
> 
> Not only do we get BABD's obsession with poofy pants and uglyfying faces but we also get trans fetishization too.


Learn how the face works before you try to photoshop faces. Unless you were trying to make those blue cat people from Avatar, well, congratulations, you did it!


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Oct 1, 2018)

Krokodil Overdose said:


> This is true, but there's a conspicuous absence here: armor. The thing is, armor starts at "heavy" and goes to "I'm wearing a fucking refrigerator." The number of women who can handle medieval-style arms and armor for long periods is tiny, which is why warrior women were almost exclusively light: biology didn't give them an alternative. BABD, of course, doesn't care about the actual biological differences between men and women that caused realistic arms and armor to be as they are (and will, in fact, scream "muh sore giney!" if you bring it up) they just want to see their "stronk wamman" fetish catered to while getting the dopamine hit that comes from being mad on the internet about the most trivial shit.



A full suit of battlefield plate harness weighs about the same a a modern soldier's gear (30kg), since that's the maximum weight a soldier can carry in battle and still move easily. Jousting armour could be heavier, but people didn't wear that in battles. If a woman can wear modern military gear, she can wear plate armour. Obviously, small women struggle a lot with that weight, but there are women who carry that level of weight in armies in today's age. Lighter forms of armour weighed less than that.

Women didn't wear European plate armour because late mediaeval Europe didn't have women soldiers, except in siege defences where everyone had to defend the castle. In societies where women fought more often, like the Scythians or Japan, they wore the same forms of armour as the men (lamellar, in these cases, with some plate in Japan). If the Scythians had the metallurgy to make plate armour, they would probably have worn it.







She's able to stand up wearing plate armour easily, and she's not She-Hulk.

As for weapons, a longsword was about 1.5kg or so. That's substantial, but a child could pick that up with 2 hands and stab someone with it. You don't need a lot of strength to wield those weapons.

I do think the number of women capable of drawing a 120lb longbow is miniscule, though, so women archers would probably be restricted to using crossbows or 70lb hunting bows most of the time.


----------



## plattschwanz (Oct 1, 2018)

Ruin said:


> Ancient Nordic cultures like the vikings absolutely had female combatants, (shield maidens.) Whether they played a significant role or were effective is another story.


The term or rather the concept of a shield-maiden first came up in early Medieval Norse sagas, not during the Ancient times as there exists no source for such a thing.

Secondly, the existence is not absolutely undisputed today:


> But there is absolutely no hard evidence that women trained or served as regular warriors in the Viking Age


https://web.archive.org/web/2016030...14/04/19/viking-women-warriors-and-valkyries/



> The scholars said their findings, based on DNA tests, “suggest that women, indeed, were able to be full members of male-dominated spheres” in Viking society.
> 
> But a respected scholar of the Vikings says that conclusion is premature. She says the researchers who conducted the tests were so determined to show that women were Viking warriors that they overlooked other possible explanations for why a woman’s body might have been in the tomb, which dates to the first half of 10th century.


https://www.nytimes.com/2017/09/14/world/europe/sweden-viking-women-warriors-dna.html


While I am on the topic, the only  source for women of a Germanic tribe actively fighting alongside the men is a legend mentioned in the Origo Gentis Langobardorum which was written in the 8th century, several centuries after the supposed event.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Oct 1, 2018)

Pointless Pedant said:


> A full suit of battlefield plate harness weighs about the same a a modern soldier's gear (30kg), since that's the maximum weight a soldier can carry in battle and still move easily. Jousting armour could be heavier, but people didn't wear that in battles. If a woman can wear modern military gear, she can wear plate armour. Obviously, small women struggle a lot with that weight, but there are women who carry that level of weight in armies in today's age. Lighter forms of armour weighed less than that.
> 
> Women didn't wear European plate armour because late mediaeval Europe didn't have women soldiers, except in siege defences where everyone had to defend the castle. In societies where women fought more often, like the Scythians or Japan, they wore the same forms of armour as the men (lamellar, in these cases, with some plate in Japan). If the Scythians had the metallurgy to make plate armour, they would probably have worn it.
> 
> ...



That's about the same weight as a full set of firefighter's gear (turnouts, boots, helmet, SCBA tank, axe/tools) and there are women who do that job without a problem.  Granted, they still won't look like the lithe anime waifs most fantasy nerds masturbate to.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Oct 1, 2018)

plattschwanz said:


> The term or rather the concept of a shildmaiden first came up in early Medieval Norse sagas, not during the Ancient times as there exists no source for such a thing.
> 
> Secondly, the existens is not absolutly undisputed today:
> 
> ...



I don't know about the Vikings, but the Scythians and Massagetae definitely did have some women fighting. The Greek legend of the Amazons comes from them, though only about 1/5 of the Scythian army was female based on warrior graves. Any women fighting at all was shocking to the Greeks.



Replicant Sasquatch said:


> That's about the same weight as a full set of firefighter's gear (turnouts, boots, helmet, SCBA tank, axe/tools) and there are women who do that job without a problem.  Granted, they still won't look like the lithe anime waifs most fantasy nerds masturbate to.



Absolutely. The maximum weight of gear someone can carry is constant through history. People don't have to be enormously bulky to carry that, either, though being extremely thin would make it impossible.


----------



## One Man Bland (Oct 1, 2018)

Pointless Pedant said:


> A full suit of battlefield plate harness weighs about the same a a modern soldier's gear (30kg), since that's the maximum weight a soldier can carry in battle and still move easily. Jousting armour could be heavier, but people didn't wear that in battles. If a woman can wear modern military gear, she can wear plate armour. Obviously, small women struggle a lot with that weight, but there are women who carry that level of weight in armies in today's age. Lighter forms of armour weighed less than that.
> 
> Women didn't wear European plate armour because late mediaeval Europe didn't have women soldiers, except in siege defences where everyone had to defend the castle. In societies where women fought more often, like the Scythians or Japan, they wore the same forms of armour as the men (lamellar, in these cases, with some plate in Japan). If the Scythians had the metallurgy to make plate armour, they would probably have worn it.
> 
> ...


The thing that bothers me the most about BABD and their ilk like Escher Girls is that, as much as they wax on about realism, those "muh realism" complaints tend to end the second the armor is sufficiently covered enough regardless of all the other major design flaws in fantasy armor. You'll never see a BABD submitter weigh the pros and cons of the weight of full plate armor vs. the freedom of mobility with chain maile, or if the weight of the weapons makes pratical sense for the character's size a stature. Hell, the fantasy armor could be completely impractical in other ways like being make out of heavy or flimsy material or be covered in ornamentation that makes more sense for ceremonial purposes than actual combat and BABD will still laud it as being oh so "practical" so long as the tits are covered and there's not even a hint of a visible waist curve.

BABD just understand that there's more to designs than supposed real world practicality or sex appeal. Character design in fiction is meant to give you an understanding of the setting, tone, and individual personalities, and those aren't always going to conform to real world physics.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Oct 1, 2018)

One Man Bland said:


> The thing that bothers me the most about BABD and their ilk like Escher Girls is that, as much as they wax on about realism, those "muh realism" complaints tend to end the second the armor is sufficiently covered enough regardless of all the other major design flaws in fantasy armor. You'll never see a BABD submitter weigh the pros and cons of the weight of full plate armor vs. the freedom of mobility with chain maile, or if the weight of the weapons makes pratical sense for the character's size a stature. Hell, the fantasy armor could be completely impractical in other ways like being make out of heavy or flimsy material or be covered in ornamentation that makes more sense for ceremonial purposes than actual combat and BABD will still laud it as being oh so "practical" so long as the tits are covered and there's not even a hint of a visible waist curve.



Maille is already pretty heavy, so there's not much difference between it and plate. The reason not everyone wore plate armour is because plate armour was expensive, required a wagon to transport, and sometimes required assistance to put on, which was impractical for common soldiers. By the 15th century, even archers wore a brigandine over their maille. Brigantines did up at the front, so common soldiers could put them on without assistance.

You're absolutely right that BBAD ignores common fantasy armour problems. A lot of fantasy cuirasses would be horrible to wear because they're too long and would stop the person from bending over. Real cuirasses stop at the waist, with a fauld (skirt) protecting the abdomen. Other fantasy breastplates are so broad the wearer couldn't bring their arms together. Oversized, excessively heavy pauldrons are another problem, as is having everything covered in spikes, which would just lead to spiking inanimate objects and your comrades most of the time.


----------



## plattschwanz (Oct 1, 2018)

One Man Bland said:


> The thing that bothers me the most about BABD and their ilk like Escher Girls is that, as much as they wax on about realism, those "muh realism" complaints tend to end the second the armor is sufficiently covered enough regardless of all the other major design flaws in fantasy armor. You'll never see a BABD submitter weigh the pros and cons of the weight of full plate armor vs. the freedom of mobility with chain maile, or if the weight of the weapons makes pratical sense for the character's size a stature. Hell, the fantasy armor could be completely impractical in other ways like being make out of heavy or flimsy material or be covered in ornamentation that makes more sense for ceremonial purposes than actual combat and BABD will still laud it as being oh so "practical" so long as the tits are covered and there's not even a hint of a visible waist curve.
> 
> BABD just understand that there's more to designs than supposed real world practicality or sex appeal. Character design in fiction is meant to give you an understanding of the setting, tone, and individual personalities, and those aren't always going to conform to real world physics


If we go the super realistic route, then that would mean that fighting with less clothes is actually safer when no armor is available.

I remember reading a history book about the ancient Franks ages ago, some Roman chronist mentioned that their warriors would be fighting topless during the summer in Italy because of the heat. The average Frank was also too poor to equip himself with chain mail.

The author then went to comment that that would be a safer thing because it reduces the chances of infection caused by dirty clothing lodged into a wound.


There was also a duel in the German Empire between the Princess von Metternich and Countess Anastasia Kielmannsegg that became pretty famous.
Both were topless during the fight because of fear of sepsis caused by pieces of cloth that could enter a wound. Only women were present of course.



Spoiler: NSFW, contemporary romanticised artistic rendition









Edit: typos


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Oct 1, 2018)

plattschwanz said:


> If we go the super realistic route, then that would mean that fighting with less clothes is actually safer when no armor is available.


Depends really on what that armor is.  The Aztecs fought wearing heavy quilted armor and the Spanish actually started wearing that too because it was more effective than their own plate chestpieces.

There's really no uniform standard of armor effectiveness when you get down to it.


----------



## plattschwanz (Oct 1, 2018)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> Depends really on what that armor is.  The Aztecs fought wearing heavy quilted armor and the Spanish actually started wearing that too because it was more effective than their own plate chestpieces.
> 
> There's really no uniform standard of armor effectiveness when you get down to it.




Was not my point:


plattschwanz said:


> when no armor is available


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Oct 1, 2018)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> Depends really on what that armor is.  The Aztecs fought wearing heavy quilted armor and the Spanish actually started wearing that too because it was more effective than their own plate chestpieces.
> 
> There's really no uniform standard of armor effectiveness when you get down to it.



It wasn't more effective at stopping blows, it was less baking hot in the Mexican sun. Metal plate armour is incredibly hot when you're hot, and incredibly cold when you're cold. The Aztecs only had obsidian weapons, so quilted armour/gambeson offered some protection while not giving people heatstroke. This is also why people in West and South Asia and North Africa didn't usually wear full plate armour.

The aspects of armour not directly related to fighting are important.


----------



## tumblrkek (Oct 1, 2018)

Caddchef said:


> BBAD's Dragon'a Crown tag is a garbage fire, but the post below the garbage fire that sits atop that garbage fire:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Boss Bass said:


> It’s hard to find intelligent discussion about this issue, since most rational folks just dismiss it out of hand.
> 
> However, Nadia Oxford from USGamer had a great quote this week while discussing the minorly controversial Dragon’s Crown - “he can make as many titty witches as he wants, as long as he keeps drawing those badass dragons...”


Very :late::late::late: to the party but I find it amusing that BBAD displayed xeir ignorance by glossing over something really important about Dragon's Crown characters, the fact that they're really well designed and that it goes deeper than just fanservice.


Spoiler: Sorceress










The sorceress basically heals and resurrects skeletons, she gives life. That's why the artist and animators gave her motherly attributes like long hair and tiddies and also put an emphasis on her hips.
Same reason why the Fighter and Dwarf are V shaped, why the Amazon is very muscular but has no tiddies,... You can tell what they do just by glancing at them, it's amazing. There's a lot of thought that went into these designs and much to appreciate, really.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Oct 1, 2018)

tumblrkek said:


> Very :late::late::late: to the party but I find it amusing that BBAD displayed xeir ignorance by glossing over something really important about Dragon's Crown characters, the fact that they're really well designed and that it goes deeper than just fanservice.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Sorceress
> ...



Her waist is miniscule compared to her massive tits and arse. She looks like some kind of mutant porn star. I'd be pretty amazed to see a woman who looked anything like that.

I don't know if BBAD does awful anatomy as well as costumes or not.


----------



## Lurkette (Oct 1, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> I think they're going for the old Amazon myth of them having a freed (or chopped off) breast.



But...its based on Greek mythology...either way, that redesign alone would jack the rating up to an NC-17 and cause more outrage then Tracers butt pose. I really don't get what they were trying to do with her. And Widow is just...why? It doesn't fit her character or theming at all.


----------



## John Titor (Oct 2, 2018)

Caddchef said:


> BBAD's Dragon'a Crown tag is a garbage fire, but the post below the garbage fire that sits atop that garbage fire:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do women even like the cartoonishly large bulge? I see people go for this strawman a lot.


----------



## Medicated (Oct 2, 2018)

John Titor said:


> Do women even like the cartoonishly large bulge? I see people go for this strawman a lot.



I've seen a lot of yaoi fanart, and none of it is about ridiculously giant penises. Most of the time it's about titillation. Usually you find ridiculously huge cocks as you move into the fringe furry, expansion porn and futa porn.

The strawman is exactly that.

I found out the Dragon's Crown designs were so popular they inspired the characters in Korean mobile games.


----------



## WaltherPPGAY (Oct 2, 2018)

Pointless Pedant said:


> Her waist is miniscule compared to her massive tits and arse. She looks like some kind of mutant porn star. I'd be pretty amazed to see a woman who looked anything like that.
> 
> I don't know if BBAD does awful anatomy as well as costumes or not.



Yes, that's the point, good job spotting it.  Unless you're saying it's somehow any different than the Dwarf or Warrior design.

Almost all of the designs in the game are cartoonish exaggerations playing on western fantasy motifs.   It's a stylistic choice and considering the frothing rage that it somehow _still_ induces over 5 years later I say good on ol' George for making it.


----------



## Caddchef (Oct 2, 2018)

Pointless Pedant said:


> Her waist is miniscule compared to her massive tits and arse. She looks like some kind of mutant porn star. I'd be pretty amazed to see a woman who looked anything like that.
> 
> I don't know if BBAD does awful anatomy as well as costumes or not.



Mate, you tred on dangerously :autism::autism::autism: ground when criticizing the sorceress' proportions as unrealistic in Dragon's Crown because the rest of the cast look like this:





Seperately and out of context they all look ridiculous but together they look great, you've got:

Sorceress: Titwitch
Warrior: Human triangle
Amazon: Buns of adamantium
Dorf: Walking slab of muscle with a beard
Elf: 99.9% legs
Wizard: ... okay wizard is just a wizard.

The themes also continue through the game's NPC, enemy and world design.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Oct 2, 2018)

Caddchef said:


> Mate, you tred on dangerously :autism::autism::autism: ground when criticizing the sorceress' proportions as unrealistic in Dragon's Crown because the rest of the cast look like this:
> 
> View attachment 556756
> 
> ...



Not really. I'd never heard of the game before. Most of them look pretty dumb to me.


----------



## John Titor (Oct 2, 2018)

Caddchef said:


> Mate, you tred on dangerously :autism::autism::autism: ground when criticizing the sorceress' proportions as unrealistic in Dragon's Crown because the rest of the cast look like this:
> 
> View attachment 556756
> 
> ...


Never understood people's hangup with the Sorceress's proportions when she's just like Jessica Rabbit.



Pointless Pedant said:


> Her waist is miniscule compared to her massive tits and arse. She looks like some kind of mutant porn star. I'd be pretty amazed to see a woman who looked anything like that.
> 
> I don't know if BBAD does awful anatomy as well as costumes or not.


Knowing their track record, they're just going to make it worse.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Oct 2, 2018)

Medicated said:


> I've seen a lot of yaoi fanart, and none of it is about ridiculously giant penises. Most of the time it's about titillation. Usually you find ridiculously huge cocks as you move into the fringe furry, expansion porn and futa porn.



I've noticed the oversized dick thing is more in westernized art and even then it's for the hetero stuff.


----------



## Medicated (Oct 2, 2018)

Caddchef said:


> Wizard: ... okay wizard is just a wizard.
> 
> The themes also continue through the game's NPC, enemy and world design.



Each of the characters draw on an archetype.  The Wizard is the classic japanese intellectual pretty boy.  Usually the type you'd find in shonen ai or bishoujo series.  It's popular enough to be the basis for characters in videogames like Remy from SF3






Benimaru from KOF




Or Ukyo from Samurai Showdown


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Oct 2, 2018)

Medicated said:


> Each of the characters draw on an archetype.  The Wizard is the classic japanese intellectual pretty boy.  Usually the type you'd find in shonen ai or bishoujo series.  It's popular enough to be the basis for characters in videogames like Remy from SF3
> 
> View attachment 557291
> 
> ...


Anime art styles are gay as shit and that dumb weab game also looks fucking atrocious.


----------



## Pina Colada (Oct 2, 2018)

What's ironic about these "boring LOL redesigns" are that the afterproduct is even blander in BABD fashion (heh). Janna's new outfit is pretty much a burqa:


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Oct 2, 2018)

Pina Colada said:


> What's ironic about these "boring LOL redesigns" are that the afterproduct is even blander in BABD fashion (heh). Janna's new outfit is pretty much a burqa:
> View attachment 557339 View attachment 557340


That poncho needs a nice design on it or at least on the hem to make it less plain. Also, the old staff was more eye-catching.

EDIT: I made a comment about that on the page; I wonder if they will respond, ignore, or delete it.


----------



## DefunctChip (Oct 3, 2018)

Oh boy these guys finally escaped the SJW/Tumblr fanart thread?



Ruin said:


> Hard to tell really. Despite what BBAD would like you to believe men don't have a monopoly on skimpy and women don't have a monopoly on practical.
> 
> Designed by a women
> 
> ...



The idea of the female artists who create sexual female designs is one that I've mostly seen BBAD aggressively ignore, despite them and similar blogs such as Repair Her Armor being throughly reemed for disregarding the agency of female artists and vandalizing their artwork in the name of 'feminism'. Simply put blogs like BBAD and RHA don't care about female artists and even see them as 'part of the problem' or 'the enemy' if they are producing designs and artwork that don't fall within what they prescribe as acceptable. Many times their creative efforts have even been passed off as a product of male influence ( "the patriarchy made them do it!!" ), which is so laughably anti-female that I'm mildly surprised that they can still try to honestly claim themselves as feminist. 

Honestly as a female artist who likes to draw titty outfits, I deplore blogs like these. They place some sort of nefarious purpose behind every silly fantasy design, rather than stopping for the five seconds it would take to realize that drawing hot chicks in titty outfits is just kinda fun. Of course, they would mean they have any idea what it means to have fun so I might be making way more of a leap than they deserve.


----------



## Medicated (Oct 3, 2018)

MintChocolateChip said:


> Oh boy these guys finally escaped the SJW/Tumblr fanart thread?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So what you're saying is these feminists would be happy to convert to islam?


----------



## tumblrkek (Oct 3, 2018)

MintChocolateChip said:


> Honestly as a female artist who likes to draw titty outfits, I deplore blogs like these. They place some sort of nefarious purpose behind every silly fantasy design, rather than stopping for the five seconds it would take to realize that drawing hot chicks in titty outfits is just kinda fun. Of course, they would mean they have any idea what it means to have fun so I might be making way more of a leap than they deserve.


That goes against the narrative we're trying t- I mean, that means you've been brainwashed into drawing titty outfits by evil men! Please open your eyes and stop supporting this repulsive scheme destined to feed the male gaze.


----------



## Caddchef (Oct 3, 2018)

Pina Colada said:


> What's ironic about these "boring LOL redesigns" are that the afterproduct is even blander in BABD fashion (heh). Janna's new outfit is pretty much a burqa:
> View attachment 557339 View attachment 557340


Are we sure she's not just redesigned as a halloween ghost?

Seriously though this is typical BABD, they haven't done anything to enhance the funtionality or protection of the armour, just covered up the characters offensive fun-lumps.


----------



## DefunctChip (Oct 3, 2018)

tumblrkek said:


> That goes against the narrative we're trying t- I mean, that means you've been brainwashed into drawing titty outfits by evil men! Please open your eyes and stop supporting this repulsive scheme destined to feed the male gaze.



Oh lawdy hallelujah I have seen the light! No more titties for me.


----------



## SnowBall (Oct 3, 2018)

Every time you bring up women drawing sexy outfits BABD and their kind will find some way to twist it into misogyny. For example claiming that women are forced to draw this art and that the creepy marketing guy they always cry about is behind the scenes manipulating them like a puppet master. Or that they're not above criticism.

It's so insulting to female artists. These people go on and on about agency but when confronted with the notion that there are women out there who choose (and even love) to draw sexy art or dress up their game characters in bikini armor in video games they backpedal hard. The "agency" argument flies out the window when it inconveniences them.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Oct 3, 2018)

TBH I love bikini armor. I'm a woman, I'm straight, but bikini armor is amusing and it's an awesome power fantasy.


----------



## Kyria the Great (Oct 3, 2018)

I never understood if they want good armor designs that can give a woman covering without going to mess up her effeminate features, why don't they try to armor them with either scale mail or chainmail? That option would be more realistic and not have the poor bitch suffer from to much heat exhaustion.


----------



## Judge Dredd (Oct 4, 2018)

There seem to be a lot of women that like bikini armour in this thread. I wonder what ratio of critics of these things are women, and not the "male misogynerds" they complain about.

:late: One reason feminists are so focused on the Dragons Crown sorceress was because after the usual "Ban this sick filth!" type headlines, the artist said he didn't give a fuck and sent a journalist a picture of 3 naked dwarves. This upset the game journalists, and by extension the feminists. They never really got over it.


----------



## John Titor (Oct 4, 2018)

Medicated said:


> I've seen a lot of yaoi fanart, and none of it is about ridiculously giant penises. Most of the time it's about titillation. Usually you find ridiculously huge cocks as you move into the fringe furry, expansion porn and futa porn.
> 
> The strawman is exactly that.
> 
> ...





Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> I've noticed the oversized dick thing is more in westernized art and even then it's for the hetero stuff.


The reason I mentioned the bulges was that a while back, Tom Preston seems to think bouncing dong physics is the equivalent of breast physics in games. I don't know about everyone else but I think a visible bulge is like a cameltoe: more hilarious than erotic.




Judge Dredd said:


> There seem to be a lot of women that like bikini armour in this thread. I wonder what ratio of critics of these things are women, and not the "male misogynerds" they complain about.
> 
> :late: One reason feminists are so focused on the Dragons Crown sorceress was because after the usual "Ban this sick filth!" type headlines, the artist said he didn't give a fuck and sent a journalist a picture of 3 naked dwarves. This upset the game journalists, and by extension the feminists. They never really got over it.
> 
> View attachment 558488


I heard that he wasn't really targeting the journalist, he drew that to troll retailers asking for pinup art of the sorceress and amazoness when he hasn't shown the rest of the cast yet.



SnowBall said:


> Every time you bring up women drawing sexy outfits BABD and their kind will find some way to twist it into misogyny. For example claiming that women are forced to draw this art and that the creepy marketing guy they always cry about is behind the scenes manipulating them like a puppet master. Or that they're not above criticism.
> 
> It's so insulting to female artists. These people go on and on about agency but when confronted with the notion that there are women out there who choose (and even love) to draw sexy art or dress up their game characters in bikini armor in video games they backpedal hard. The "agency" argument flies out the window when it inconveniences them.


I remember some argument suggesting that the Bayonetta artist was coerced into drawing sexy art but from what I gathered from her design process, it sounded like they gave her free reign.


----------



## Medicated (Oct 4, 2018)

John Titor said:


> The reason I mentioned the bulges was that a while back, Tom Preston seems to think bouncing dong physics is the equivalent of breast physics in games. I don't know about everyone else but I think a visible bulge is like a cameltoe: more hilarious than erotic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well since men and women have different sexual and biological characteristics, it's obvious that men and women look for different physical "markers" that indicate health, good genes and good future children.  People who directly compare boob to package size are just being intentionally misleading to help their argument.


----------



## LucasSomething (Oct 4, 2018)

John Titor said:


> I remember some argument suggesting that the Bayonetta artist was coerced into drawing sexy art but from what I gathered from her design process, it sounded like they gave her free reign.



Kamiya simply told the artist "draw me a witch with 4 guns".

https://www.platinumgames.com/official-blog/article/1278

Their hate for Bayonetta is pretty retarded because being sexy wasn't even one of the artist priorities nor obligation.

http://bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumb.../hi-first-of-all-thank-you-for-your-hard-work






You can tell Bayonetta is designed by woman because she manages to be sexy _WITHOUT_ relying on obvious male gaze things. She is a not a "sexy anime witch", she is a tall bitch exuding confidence and elegance. Her body is also 75% legs. She takes off her clothes to fight yet she is not wearing a dress/miniskirt. I know many guys who find her intimidating instead of sexy. 






Velvet from Tales of Berseria is also another example of being obviously designed by a female artist, because she she is too overdesigned and comically edgy for most guys to take seriously.

But i guess the BABD girls are too mysoginist to shee these female characters as anything more than fuckdolls.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Oct 23, 2018)

Remember, a good female design should be ugly and have weird looking tits. NSFW


----------



## weirdMcGee (Oct 27, 2018)

Why even bother at this point? One thing that peeved when it came to exposed breast was it was begging for those boobs to be stabbed. Should you wear some from of chest protection.


----------



## Obviously Snape (Oct 27, 2018)

Judge Dredd said:


> View attachment 558488



Oh look, it's Tank and the noodlesandbeef crew


----------



## John Titor (Oct 27, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Remember, a good female design should be ugly and have weird looking tits. NSFW


I thought they were against lack of armor. And that anatomy is atrocious. Her crotch us where her navel should be.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Oct 27, 2018)

John Titor said:


> I thought they were against lack of armor. And that anatomy is atrocious. Her crotch us where her navel should be.


They do have a thing with desexualizing breasts and long for that day. So I guess they think that if they show enough ugly women with weird boobies, men will be turned off enough to stop liking them. 

Anyway, on to sexy-dressed men. There's one thing they miss and that is there's a reason why the outfits that Mystique ad White Queen wear looks silly on a man and that's because (in general) men's bodies are shaped differently. So what looks good on a woman will sometimes look unappealing on a man. Also they get disgusted about Bayonetta and Emma for flounting their sexuality despite a woman designing Bayonetta and Emma being a vain person.


----------



## weirdMcGee (Oct 28, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> They do have a thing with desexualizing breasts and long for that day. So I guess they think that if they show enough ugly women with weird boobies, men will be turned off enough to stop liking them.
> 
> Anyway, on to sexy-dressed men. There's one thing they miss and that is there's a reason why the outfits that Mystique ad White Queen wear looks silly on a man and that's because (in general) men's bodies are shaped differently. So what looks good on a woman will sometimes look unappealing on a man. Also they get disgusted about Bayonetta and Emma for flounting their sexuality despite a woman designing Bayonetta and Emma being a vain person.




they don't look too bad. remove the top of what the right is wearing and maybe give them the left guy some pants and we golden.


----------



## One Man Bland (Oct 28, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> They do have a thing with desexualizing breasts and long for that day. So I guess they think that if they show enough ugly women with weird boobies, men will be turned off enough to stop liking them.
> 
> Anyway, on to sexy-dressed men. There's one thing they miss and that is there's a reason why the outfits that Mystique ad White Queen wear looks silly on a man and that's because (in general) men's bodies are shaped differently. So what looks good on a woman will sometimes look unappealing on a man. Also they get disgusted about Bayonetta and Emma for flounting their sexuality despite a woman designing Bayonetta and Emma being a vain person.


Also couldn’t help but notice that the original artist is some guy from Taiwan who just likes drawing superhero porn with no political intent or motive to speak of, so this appears to be another case of of BABD hijacking a porn post to soapbox about how much they hate sexy costumes.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Oct 31, 2018)

I liked the old witchy outfit more. Then again, I have to wonder if part of the reason for their love of poofy pants has to do with them being able to hide the shape of a woman's legs.


----------



## Pina Colada (Oct 31, 2018)

> So, what does the original give us? Amazingly washed out monochromatic color palette, generic witch hat, bare thighs and shoulders, _majorly over-designed_ bone ornamentation that looks super stabby (not to mention, frames her boobs)… and, of course, male version which looks nothing alike.


How is it monochrome if there’s subtle shades of gray and green in her outfit? Unless you count the bone trim on her collar, the rest looks like it could be a print (which dares goes around her breasts).


----------



## UE 558 (Oct 31, 2018)

Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> Just thinking about it, wouldn't it be unrealistic to have multiple, clearly weapon caused, deep scars on their face? How many times did that axe and sword barely hit them? It's not like someone swings an axe and just cuts their lip, multiple times.
> 
> Aesthetic battle scars should be thrown into their pile of unrealism.


Fuck you, Amerikanski don't talk shit about my Russian Mafia waifu 



Spoiler


----------



## GethN7 (Oct 31, 2018)

purpleboy said:


> Fuck you, Amerikanski don't talk shit about my Russian Mafia waifu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting you bring Balalaika up.

In the source canon of Black Lagoon, she served with the Russian Army in Afghanistan and was tortured with a blowtorch by the Mujahadden, which left her with severe burn scars, and while she's called disparagingly "Fry Face" by some of the dumber assholes in the show/manga, an artbook revealed the scars cover a fair portion of her upper body as well.

By comparison, scars from axes and swords should be just as ugly and deep, if more narrow in appearance due to the shape of the weapon used to disfigure the target, so the idiots who drew grazing flesh scars from weapons that would leave deep, long scars really should have looked into how scars actually work, as Rei Hiroe's Balalaika actually has scars that resemble IRL burn trauma by comparison.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Oct 31, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> These aren't aesthetic, the artist from a few posts back, did it to make them ugly.



ld: but that's what aesthetic means, meant for appearance.

For content, a woman that actually got a serious injury in a war zone(lost her eye).


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Oct 31, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> I liked the old witchy outfit more. Then again, I have to wonder if part of the reason for their love of poofy pants has to do with them being able to hide the shape of a woman's legs.


The real crime here is skeleton erasure


----------



## Ruin (Oct 31, 2018)

Kiwi Jeff said:


> The real crime here is skeleton erasure



#Skeltinlivesmatter


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Nov 2, 2018)

Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> ld: but that's what aesthetic means, meant for appearance.
> 
> For content, a woman that actually got a serious injury in a war zone(lost her eye).
> View attachment 581160



Self quoting because I realized I didn't provide information on this. That's Marie Colvin, a journalist, who was injured in in Sri Lanka back in 2001 and instead of seeking medical care she decided to meet her deadline instead of seeking medical care. She lost her eye that time, then lost her life because shouting "JOURNALIST!" is not actually a spell that protects someone from bullets, bombs and mortars...


----------



## Tanti-Fanti (Nov 4, 2018)

Pina Colada said:


> How is it monochrome if there’s subtle shades of gray and green in her outfit? Unless you count the bone trim on her collar, the rest looks like it could be a print (which dares goes around her breasts).



I assume the artist (if you can call them that) meant *monochromatic *which can refer to any scheme of the same hue, but I don't think they're using it in the right context.

That being said the redesign is mehhhh. If they wanted to do puffy pants, why make them so low hanging? Why not make the skirt a bit longer for their tastes or hell, make a Chinese styled dress skirt for them? Or even better? Make a skeleton lady to equal out with the skeleton guy? (I don't know the context of this thing, so correct me if I'm wrong)

There are many ways to make a balanced design without destroying any appeal to it. You can show skin, that doesn't necessarily mean you're sexy. You can also have someone fully covered. That doesn't mean they're a prude either. It's like there's NO BALANCE whatsoever.


----------



## Pina Colada (Nov 7, 2018)

Remember, folks: making your female characters remotely pretty puts you in the same position as the Creepy Marketing Guy boogeyman! We don't allow any "schoolgirl faces" under any circumstances!


Spoiler: Before and after



Source is Kampani Girls. She's 95% protected and it's still not enough.


----------



## weirdMcGee (Nov 7, 2018)

Pina Colada said:


> Remember, folks: making your female characters remotely pretty puts you in the same position as the Creepy Marketing Guy boogeyman! We don't allow any "schoolgirl faces" under any circumstances!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Before and after
> ...


keep the latter armor and the former face


----------



## Pina Colada (Nov 7, 2018)

weirdMcGee said:


> keep the latter armor and the former face


Done and done.


----------



## Tanti-Fanti (Nov 7, 2018)

Pina Colada said:


> Done and done.
> View attachment 587105



I was about to say....the edit wasn't a bad one, but what the hell happened to the face? It look so wrong and scrunched up and it doesn't fit the style. This edit looks more fitting honestly. And I give them credit, they didn't going entire full-burqa with the clothes.

But at the same time, if the face was bothering them...why didn't they just redraw it in their style? The short hair looks nicer, but the whole facial reconstruction surgery is really bizarre to me.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Nov 7, 2018)

It seems like BABD is going further off the deep end. They used to just bitch about scantly clad women and "fixing" them, but now they want the women to be uglier.


----------



## Ceiling Kitten (Nov 8, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> It seems like BABD is going further off the deep end. They used to just bitch about scantly clad women and "fixing" them, but now they want the women to be uglier.



Makes me wonder how EXACTLY ugly and/or self-hating the owner of the blog is. She seems to have a personal grudge against any woman more sexually appealing than she is, fictional or real.


----------



## Saffronette (Nov 8, 2018)

I thought the owner was a guy...which would make the blog even creepier.


----------



## Elwood P. Dowd (Nov 8, 2018)

Did this site go on hiatus at some point? I swear I remember seeing some site that redrew sexaaayy ladies, either this one or one like it, that literally shut down due to "exhaustion at fighting the patriarchy". I thought that one was on Wordpress, but this Tumblr blog actually has the feel of a Wordpress one until you hit the reblog section to me. 

Wish I had a better memory.


----------



## Ceiling Kitten (Nov 8, 2018)

Saffronette said:


> I thought the owner was a guy...which would make the blog even creepier.



Nope, I checked the owner's blog and she's an almost 30-years-old Polish woman.





http://ozziescribbler.tumblr.com/
http://archive.md/M3oBA

Again, she has all the signs of being the RL version of the frumpy, bitchy, entitled nerd girl who mutters "you stupid skank/bitch/whore" when the pretty cheerleader walks by. Since she's Polish and Poles tend to be super ultra-Catholic, I wonder if there's also an element of Catholic-induced prudishness in her tittybaby tantrums against the icky wicky sexy girls she hates so much.

(One of her co-mods is a guy, however.)


----------



## The Demon Pimp of Razgriz (Nov 8, 2018)

She's a "sexually frustrated loveless fuck"? Gee, I wonder why?


----------



## weirdMcGee (Nov 8, 2018)

i'm not surprised. at all.


----------



## SnowBall (Nov 8, 2018)

I believe Wincenworks is a guy. Not sure about Icy. And I think Repair Her Armor was the blog that went inactive.

I love their huge hate boner for Overwatch too and I bet they never even played the game itself.

Also if they want to "fix" armor they don't like they could at least try to do something other than "poofy pants with a grey breastplate that completely flattens the chest and uglified face." Ozzy is an artist. You'd think she would come up with more than one kind of design. And if she wants to be hired to be an illustrator she better get used to being told "no" and having designs rejected.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Nov 8, 2018)

SnowBall said:


> I believe Wincenworks is a guy. Not sure about Icy. And I think Repair Her Armor was the blog that went inactive.
> 
> I love their huge hate boner for Overwatch too and I bet they never even played the game itself.
> .



They're very obsessed with there being a playable black woman on Overwatch despite the fact that they have Efi. You'd think an eleven-year-old prodigy from Africa who invented her own robot to fight with would be unique enough for them, but noooooo.


----------



## Saffronette (Nov 8, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> They're very obsessed with there being a playable black woman on Overwatch despite the fact that they have Efi. You'd think an eleven-year-old prodigy from Africa who invented her own robot to fight with would be unique enough for them, but noooooo.


_"You can't like little girls in video games! That would make you a pedophile!"
_
Something these chucklefucks would try to say.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Nov 8, 2018)

Saffronette said:


> _"You can't like little girls in video games! That would make you a pedophile!"
> _
> Something these chucklefucks would try to say.


It's because Efi isn't doing the fighting herself. I explained to them that a little girl would be ill-suited for that kind of combat and while she agreed, she still wants to see one that does her own fighting.


----------



## MindyMin (Nov 9, 2018)

at the rate Overwatch is going they'll have a character from every single country in the world, so they just need to chill.  The one they just announced, Ashe, is actually the first woman from the USA at all!


----------



## TowinKarz (Nov 9, 2018)

She's white, so she doesn't count........


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Nov 9, 2018)

Once again, we get a dose of hypocracy of only fictional men (preferably heroes) should be sexy, but no to women.



TowinKarz said:


> She's white, so she doesn't count........


Nor does being an albino count, either. If you're curious, here's the collection of their hateboner towards overwatch to why Efi isn't good enough of a black female character to Zarna's boobplate to drooling over Hanzo.


----------



## John Titor (Nov 9, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Once again, we get a dose of hypocracy of only fictional men (preferably heroes) should be sexy, but no to women.


>Androgynous male dressed effeminately.
Oh, big fucking deal. Blazblue already did it.
https://blazblue.fandom.com/wiki/Amane_Nishiki


----------



## Saffronette (Nov 9, 2018)

John Titor said:


> >Androgynous male dressed effeminately.
> Oh, big fucking deal. Blazblue already did it.
> https://blazblue.fandom.com/wiki/Amane_Nishiki
> View attachment 588498


Funny you mention that, they tend to shit on Japanese character designs a lot. I bet if you show this character to them, they'll probably say something about how he's "another gay stereotype". They probably don't know that otokonoko exist within Japan.


----------



## HarblMcDavid (Nov 9, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Once again, we get a dose of hypocracy of only fictional men (preferably heroes) should be sexy, but no to women.





> *Good to see a genuinely sexyfied male character added to the game!*
> *Like, this sort of costume (high heels! underboob! thigh cutuouts!) and animations are very rarely used unironically on male characters.*







"sexually frustrated"
ssssssssssshocking



> He’s still though one of the villains, making this an example of evil is sexy and arguably also of antagonist LGBT coding.
> 
> Hoping to see a heroic dude get this sort of design treatment next time, to level the playing field and normalize sexy masculinity!


The rest of the text talking about how "well this is a villain and therefore still no dice" really underscores the "can't win listening to sexually frustrated feminists for character design advice".

Because the extent of that advice appears to be "make all male characters sissies (in a fetish sense)."


----------



## The Demon Pimp of Razgriz (Nov 9, 2018)

HarblMcDavid said:


> "sexually frustrated"
> ssssssssssshocking
> 
> 
> ...




It's like she can't understand that what most women find "sexy" isn't an effeminate girly man wearing high heals and dressed like a belly dancer. What most women find sexy in a man is not the same as what most men find sexy in a woman.


----------



## SnowBall (Nov 9, 2018)

I found Ozzie's Deviantart account. It's old but its nothing but Pokemon and anime.

Wincens' Disqus account. And his Tumblr where he reveals to be a white cishet dude. (archive)
Ozzie's Disqus account


----------



## weirdMcGee (Nov 9, 2018)

I'm serious, this does not surprise me.


----------



## Owlflaps (Nov 9, 2018)

“Loveless fuck” makes her sound like a female loveshy.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Nov 9, 2018)

This self-potrait shows a lot about her.




The part about being 50% pervy thoughts makes me think she's projecting on men her own guilt for her own dirty feelings.


----------



## c-no (Nov 10, 2018)

SnowBall said:


> I found Ozzie's Deviantart account. It's old but its nothing but Pokemon and anime.
> 
> Wincens' Disqus account. And his Tumblr where he reveals to be a white cishet dude. (archive)
> Ozzie's Disqus account


Wincen's last Disqus comment reeks of some sort of sperging at first glance.


 
While he ends the first paragraph with "why are those characters okay to be black men?" the first guy he mentions that is a criminal is a freedom fighter. That would have a different context from African warlord. It all seems to be sperging of those that want a black woman in Overwatch along with some "Southern dandy" thing being out of date in 207x despite the possibility a character could be a dandy because it's some sort of obsession or style for a character.


----------



## Ceiling Kitten (Nov 10, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> This self-potrait shows a lot about her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy shiiiiiiit, I can’t believe I got her completely right ever since I read her crap for the first time. What a pathetic womanchild, hating on attractive girls because she’s too lazy and self-centered to even try improving herself.


----------



## IceGray (Nov 10, 2018)

Would going lesbienne be an improvement for her case?


----------



## User names must be unique (Nov 10, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> This self-potrait shows a lot about her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was this intentionally drawn like the beta virgin meme?


----------



## Ceiling Kitten (Nov 10, 2018)

IceGray said:


> Would going lesbienne be an improvement for her case?


No, she’d be one of these creepy and entitled bitches who hound other non-straight women and demand that they lower their dating standards for her.


----------



## Owlflaps (Nov 10, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> This self-potrait shows a lot about her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jesus, she’s a female Dobson.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Nov 10, 2018)

c-no said:


> Wincen's last Disqus comment reeks of some sort of sperging at first glance.
> View attachment 588935
> While he ends the first paragraph with "why are those characters okay to be black men?" the first guy he mentions that is a criminal is a freedom fighter. That would have a different context from African warlord. It all seems to be sperging of those that want a black woman in Overwatch along with some "Southern dandy" thing being out of date in 207x despite the possibility a character could be a dandy because it's some sort of obsession or style for a character.


The thing is that no matter what Overwatch does, they'll complain: she might be the wrong skin tone, too pretty, the wrong kind of character class, bio is too problamatic, etc.


----------



## SnowBall (Nov 11, 2018)

I love how BABD crows on and on about diversity yet all their staff members are white and cis as far as I know.


----------



## LucasSomething (Nov 11, 2018)

c-no said:


> Wincen's last Disqus comment reeks of some sort of sperging at first glance.
> View attachment 588935
> While he ends the first paragraph with "why are those characters okay to be black men?" the first guy he mentions that is a criminal is a freedom fighter. That would have a different context from African warlord. It all seems to be sperging of those that want a black woman in Overwatch along with some "Southern dandy" thing being out of date in 207x despite the possibility a character could be a dandy because it's some sort of obsession or style for a character.





Spoiler: lucio spergery



Completely unrelated but i'm brazilian and from my experience everyone loves Lúcio. His dub is hilarious and amazing, with many of his lines are references to funk carioca. He is also a very nice supportive guy fighting for a good cause so he is very likable regardless of his race and country. So yeah, i really dont understand how this guy can have an issue with lucio.



Their entire comment section is cancer. I think this is Icy.





"If a videogame has no playable black woman then the creator clearly hates black women."


----------



## c-no (Nov 11, 2018)

LucasSomething said:


> Spoiler: lucio spergery
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If the spergings related to no black women, it's prolly Lucio simply being a man that's a problem. Not having a black woman must really be strong spergings. If it's all related to Lucio's character in that he's "a criminal", Wincen grabbed nothing but straws in trying to say how Overwatch must have some problems with characters and writings.

Ice Kynite gives the impression of being a sperg that can't enjoy something without thinking its creators must be racist. Then again, BBAD comments are likely to be cancerous like any other comment section.


----------



## IceGray (Nov 11, 2018)

What happened to working for the story instead of trying to bend it out of shape to get your diversity kink in?


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Nov 11, 2018)

IceGray said:


> What happened to working for the story instead of trying to bend it out of shape to get your diversity kink in?







*DUNNN, DUN DUN DUN DUN DUN.
*
It's about social legitimacy now more than ever. You practically have to satisfy an audience you didn't even intend to appeal to, simply because clickbait and outrage culture has gotten to that point that people actively seek out issues with gender/diversity, which whole online personas are based around spreading, such as the gamergate women.


----------



## Ceiling Kitten (Nov 11, 2018)

LucasSomething said:


> Spoiler: lucio spergery
> 
> 
> 
> ...



“zero black women”

I love how these assholes show their true colors so easily. They only consider black women as true WOC’s, so fuck all these Indian (Symmetra), Middle Eastern (Ana and Pharah), Chinese (Mei), Korean (D.Va), and Latina (Sombra) skanks already in the game right?


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Nov 11, 2018)

WatchingAllOfYou said:


> “zero black women”
> 
> I love how these assholes show their true colors so easily. They only consider black women as true WOC’s, so fuck all these Indian (Symmetra), Middle Eastern (Ana and Pharah), Chinese (Mei), Korean (D.Va), and Latina (Sombra) skanks already in the game right?


Don't forget that Efi isn't good enough for them despite being a child genius from Africa who built her own robot and is helping overwatch out of the goodness of her own heart.


----------



## c-no (Nov 11, 2018)

WatchingAllOfYou said:


> “zero black women”
> 
> I love how these assholes show their true colors so easily. They only consider black women as true WOC’s, so fuck all these Indian (Symmetra), Middle Eastern (Ana and Pharah), Chinese (Mei), Korean (D.Va), and Latina (Sombra) skanks already in the game right?


If we use their logic on other works they like, we can accuse the stuff they love being racist for simply not having certain ethnic groups.



Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Don't forget that Efi isn't good enough for them despite being a child genius from Africa who built her own robot and is helping overwatch out of the goodness of her own heart.


Their excuse is that she isn't a "playable character".


----------



## TowinKarz (Nov 11, 2018)

IceGray said:


> Would going lesbienne be an improvement for her case?



That's like asking if a handcart would be an improvement for someone lugging enough baggage to displace a warship.


----------



## MindyMin (Nov 11, 2018)

I love how they keep saying that the dark skinned concept art for Ashe was the original even though that contradicts what Blizzard have told us, that it was an alternate design they rejected because it made Ashe look too much like a genderbent McCree.


----------



## Pina Colada (Nov 20, 2018)

"Femme fatale warrior is quite an insulting, gender-exclusionary trope," says the woman who regularly insults femme fatales. The post in question is written by the guy who drew this abomination.


----------



## IceGray (Nov 20, 2018)

It sounds rather convincing until you realize practically every women falls under the "man-catering" category to them.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Nov 20, 2018)

IceGray said:


> It sounds rather convincing until you realize practically every women falls under the "man-catering" category to them.


According to them:

catering to female sexuality = good
catering to male sexuality = doubleplus ungood


----------



## IceGray (Nov 20, 2018)

What happens if a lesbian happens to like the same things a typical man would? Luscious lips, fine figure, that kinda stuff.


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Nov 20, 2018)

IceGray said:


> What happens if a lesbian happens to like the same things a typical man would? Luscious lips, fine figure, that kinda stuff.


She has internalised misoginy or something. Or it plain doesn't count.


----------



## adorable bitch (Nov 20, 2018)

IceGray said:


> What happens if a lesbian happens to like the same things a typical man would? Luscious lips, fine figure, that kinda stuff.



"something something _compulsory_ _toxic masculinity disregard your opinion."_
People like this were going to reboot xena and make her cover up. A series_ already_ known for having a large quantity of lesbian fans in all it's glory.

They don't give a shit. They just assume most of their critics are white men.


----------



## The Demon Pimp of Razgriz (Nov 20, 2018)

IceGray said:


> What happens if a lesbian happens to like the same things a typical man would? Luscious lips, fine figure, that kinda stuff.



They will make the argument that that doesn't matter because these characters were still designed to please a straight male audience, so it doesn't matter if lesbians _happen_ to like them.


----------



## Jaimas (Nov 21, 2018)

I'm reminded of an old joke that's now nearly a decade old, and is as true now as it was when it was told to me on 4chan ages ago.

Q: _What's the difference between the "Family Values" religious whackjobs from the 90s and progressives?_
A: _The religious whackjobs actually did care about the children._

Badum-bish.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Nov 21, 2018)

"This cute design lacks imagination. Let's put her in a really boring and bland poncho."


----------



## Caddchef (Nov 21, 2018)

What is it with them and ponchos? The only people who wear ponchos are mexican bandidos and the chronically overweight.


----------



## Tanti-Fanti (Nov 21, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> "This cute design lacks imagination. Let's put her in a really boring and bland poncho."



I appreciate them adding more muscle mass to the body on the bottom one but the new design doesn't look too good. It's kind of bland. I'm not even a big fan of the first one either.

The top one is pretty bad though. Why the hell would you make a design like that with the Poncho? Ponchos only work with rouge or cold-habitat characters. Not with clearly dancer inspired outfits? How do you go from a tank top and long skirt to a poncho?


----------



## LucasSomething (Nov 21, 2018)

BABD sure loves ponchos and poofy pants. I am starting to wonder if it's because Ozzie does not have the art skill required to draw anything else.


----------



## Jaimas (Nov 21, 2018)

Honestly, I just wish that more artists respond to this asshole the way George Kamitani (the dude behind Dragon's Crown) did to Jason Schreier:


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Nov 21, 2018)

LucasSomething said:


> BABD sure loves ponchos and poofy pants. I am starting to wonder if it's because Ozzie does not have the art skill required to draw anything else.


That and both are good at hiding the female form.


----------



## madethistocomment (Nov 21, 2018)

Why do they always edit the women's faces to be uglier? I thought they just wanted armor to be "practical" and "realistic" and the last time I checked faces don't have anything to do with how protective armor is.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Nov 21, 2018)

madethistocomment said:


> Why do they always edit the women's faces to be uglier? I thought they just wanted armor to be "practical" and "realistic" and the last time I checked faces don't have anything to do with how protective armor is.


Because its too "unoriginal" to have a cute/pretty girl and it might also turn men on.


----------



## John Titor (Nov 27, 2018)

LucasSomething said:


> BABD sure loves ponchos and poofy pants. I am starting to wonder if it's because Ozzie does not have the art skill required to draw anything else.


She went to art school. I don't know what the quality of art schools in Poland are like but I have not seen anything from her that I would consider professional grade.


----------



## TowinKarz (Nov 27, 2018)

The Demon Pimp of Razgriz said:


> They will make the argument that that doesn't matter because these characters were still designed to please a straight male audience, so it doesn't matter if lesbians _happen_ to like them.



Actually, I think I've at least once seen the argument that even if the characters in question are designed to appeal primarily to lesbians, and the demographics show that they make up a large part, or even the majority, of the demographic that watches the show/buys the book, If even ONE man is tuning in to get a peek then it MUST BE SHUT DOWN.

Tis better a million women lose something than one man enjoy it.

Progressive "diversity" is all about exclusion of the "other"


----------



## ADN_VIII (Nov 27, 2018)

I kind of want to introduce them to the outrageously skimpy characters in Girls Frontline (G41, SR-3MP, M37 Ithica, etc) and see what happens. 


Same deal for the Sisters of Battle and the Repentia.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Nov 27, 2018)

ADN_VIII said:


> I kind of want to introduce them to the outrageously skimpy characters in Girls Frontline (G41, SR-3MP, M37 Ithica, etc) and see what happens.
> 
> 
> Same deal for the Sisters of Battle and the Repentia.


Are you a bad enough dude to do that? But they've already covered Warhammer.


----------



## Dante Alighieri (Nov 27, 2018)

madethistocomment said:


> Why do they always edit the women's faces to be uglier? I thought they just wanted armor to be "practical" and "realistic" and the last time I checked faces don't have anything to do with how protective armor is.



Because women can't be attractive otherwise the ugly feminists will feel bad about themselves.


----------



## Azafran90 (Nov 28, 2018)

madethistocomment said:


> Why do they always edit the women's faces to be uglier? I thought they just wanted armor to be "practical" and "realistic" and the last time I checked faces don't have anything to do with how protective armor is.



ugly faces are effective armors against sex


----------



## Gingervitis (Nov 29, 2018)

Azafran90 said:


> ugly faces are effective armors against sex


Tell that to butterfaces


----------



## One Man Bland (Nov 29, 2018)

Caddchef said:


> What is it with them and ponchos? The only people who wear ponchos are mexican bandidos and the chronically overweight.


Probably because it’s the closest they can get to a burka without being accused of cultural appropriation.


----------



## Pina Colada (Dec 5, 2018)

You'd think that BABD would be all for the Tumblrpocalypse, right? Well, yes and no. While they do have fair points about CP and shock images, they simultaneously shoehorn their prudish agendas:


> Instead what they’re proposing to do is to essentially trust their algorithms to police their community in a manner which won’t address any of the above but, based off what we’ve seen from the flagging on this and other blogs:
> 
> Punish people with real adult content they own who have been responsibly tagging and flagging to ensure it isn’t seen by anyone who doesn’t want to see it.
> *Punish people who post safe-for-work artwork of lesbians being adorable*
> ...


On a side note, I wonder if "female presenting nipples" will include Ozzie's redesigns of ugly boobs?

In other news, they're so focused on bitching about "shapeshifting" armor that they ignore the male armor also having back, arm, and leg exposure.


Spoiler: Comparison pics


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Dec 5, 2018)

I think they'd complain about it even if male option was dead ringer for Usagi from Zodiac War.

I just saw an episode of it on tv, had a double-take at him.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Dec 10, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> This self-potrait shows a lot about her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Millhouse, what have they done to you


----------



## Edge (Dec 11, 2018)

The Demon Pimp of Razgriz said:


> It's like she can't understand that what most women find "sexy" isn't an effeminate girly man wearing high heals and dressed like a belly dancer


"Effeminate girly men" are usually popular though

Just look at kpop fangirls


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Dec 11, 2018)

All I can't help thinking about when reading this comic is that having that hammer hit your boobs like that has to hurt.


----------



## Owlflaps (Dec 11, 2018)

Every time I see BABD I think these chicks deliberately go through any kind of media to whine about how shitty and over sexualized the female form is. Can’t you guys fucking step away from the internet for one day and calm your tits?


----------



## Capsaicin Addict (Dec 11, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Are you a bad enough dude to do that? But they've already covered Warhammer.


Shows 0 results. Are you sure they've covered Warhammer/WH40K?


----------



## Pina Colada (Dec 11, 2018)

Capsaicin Addict said:


> Shows 0 results. Are you sure they've covered Warhammer/WH40K?


Are you on mobile? That might explain it.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Dec 11, 2018)

TendieMan said:


> Millhouse, what have they done to you


Her mom still says she's cool.


----------



## Judge Dredd (Dec 11, 2018)

Owlflaps said:


> Every time I see BABD I think these chicks deliberately go through any kind of media to whine about how shitty and over sexualized the female form is. Can’t you guys fucking step away from the internet for one day and calm your tits?


It reminds me of the old "feminist takes break from feminism to watch TV" article from the onion.

I either imagine them in a rage searching through fanservice games and anime to find stuff to be offended by, or I imagine the opposite. Them casually watching a show only to grin ear to ear when they see some boob armour knowing that it is gold for their stupid blog.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Dec 11, 2018)

Capsaicin Addict said:


> Shows 0 results. Are you sure they've covered Warhammer/WH40K?


They must've gotten rid of those articles, because they were there when I posted them. Then again, they got rid of some stuff due to the Tumblr purge.


----------



## Capsaicin Addict (Dec 12, 2018)

Pina Colada said:


> Are you on mobile? That might explain it.





Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> They must've gotten rid of those articles, because they were there when I posted them. Then again, they got rid of some stuff due to the Tumblr purge.


The irony of purging Warhammer 40000 articles. Heh.


----------



## Inquisitor_BadAss (Dec 12, 2018)

WatchingAllOfYou said:


> Holy shiiiiiiit, I can’t believe I got her completely right ever since I read her crap for the first time. What a pathetic womanchild, hating on attractive girls because she’s too lazy and self-centered to even try improving herself.



I’m not like other girls, I not interested in things like parties, one night stands or personal hygiene.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Dec 15, 2018)

Holy shit, they actually reference Dobson and in a positive way. Personally, I don't see what is borderline pornographic about the SPider-Woman cover. She's fully clothed and you can't see her boobs or crotch.


----------



## Pina Colada (Dec 15, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Holy shit, they actually reference Dobson and in a positive way. Personally, I don't see what is borderline pornographic about the SPider-Woman cover. She's fully clothed and you can't see her boobs or crotch.


I love how he mentions Greg Land’s traced art while he traces everything himself. Irony at its finest!


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Dec 15, 2018)

It's also interesting how they claim context is everything and they don't mind sexy, but then condem the non-sexualized Zarya (Overwatch) for having boobplate.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Dec 15, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> boobplate


What would a phobia of boobplates be called? BABD sure has it.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Dec 15, 2018)

ToroidalBoat said:


> What would a phobia of boobplates be called? BABD sure has it.


The closest would be uberaphobia (ubera being the latin word for breasts). From what I know, it's not a real phobia.


----------



## madethistocomment (Dec 15, 2018)

I always find it funny when BABD edits men's costumes in video games to be sexy like the women's are as some sort of "gotcha" to male gamers. They think that it's supposed to make guys pissed off or uncomfortable playing them, but honestly every guy that I've met would think it's hilarious and really fun to play as a dude in a ridiculously sexy costume. 

It's almost like they don't really play video games or understand the community at all and just wanna bitch about tiddies.


----------



## Owlflaps (Dec 15, 2018)

Funny, I thought they edit male armor to look sexy just because it’s an excuse to ogle nearly naked men. You know, it’s totally not a double standard or anything.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Dec 15, 2018)

madethistocomment said:


> I always find it funny when BABD edits men's costumes in video games to be sexy like the women's are as some sort of "gotcha" to male gamers. They think that it's supposed to make guys pissed off or uncomfortable playing them, but honestly every guy that I've met would think it's hilarious and really fun to play as a dude in a ridiculously sexy costume.
> 
> It's almost like they don't really play video games or understand the community at all and just wanna bitch about tiddies.


I think the only time I've come across men getting uncomfortable about a scantly clad male character was with Voldo (Soul Calibur), but then again, that guy is supposed to be creepy.


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Dec 15, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> that guy is supposed to be creepy


Source? 

On a more serious note, I think that even in this case, it's due to how he acts and moves, not bondage gear.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Dec 15, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> (ubera being the latin word for breasts)


I thought "phobia" was Greek?

Anyway it looks like BABD has a fear of boobs too.


----------



## One Man Bland (Dec 15, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> I think the only time I've come across men getting uncomfortable about a scantly clad male character was with Voldo (Soul Calibur), but then again, that guy is supposed to be creepy.


Male players finding Voldo unsettling probably has more to do with him being covered with a bunch of Hellraiser-esque BDSM imagery than the amount of skin he’s showing.

Anyone whose ever seen dudes play games like Dead Rising or the Saints Row series where there’s appearance customization would know that dudes often go for revealing/risqué costume choices just for the sheer fun of it. Outside of jokes the vast majority won’t care at all if there’s a male character in a revealing outfit.


----------



## Sedim Entari (Dec 15, 2018)

How about mammophobia? Mammē is the Greek word for breast.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Dec 15, 2018)

Sedim Entari said:


> How about mammophobia? Mammē is the Greek word for breast.


I like yours more than mine.


----------



## Capsaicin Addict (Dec 18, 2018)

One Man Bland said:


> Male players finding Voldo unsettling probably has more to do with him being covered with a bunch of Hellraiser-esque BDSM imagery than the amount of skin he’s showing.


That and his bizarre movement and stances, some of which don't seem physically possible.


----------



## Night Owl (Dec 19, 2018)

BigRuler said:


> i don't think they care about men at all, neither male players nor male characters. getting mad at hot girls is all they are about, everything else gets ignored entirely.
> 
> that's how you get articles like this (http://archive.md/5XBVt) where they complain about laura and mika from street fighter having unrealistic bodies (because big breasts) and revealing costumes, while completely ignoring that the entire male cast of the game have absurd musclebeast bodybuilder physiques, and costumes that match and even surpass the women when it comes to how much skin they show.
> 
> ...



They say half-naked muscular characters are a "male power fantasy" but intentionally forget all those women and faggots who get off on muscley guys because it's not part of the narrative. Because guys NEVER get objectified, no siree Bob. I'm sure Chris Hemsworth getting his shirt off in every Thor movie is there to appeal to the male power fantasy and not to the "female gaze".


----------



## Edge (Dec 19, 2018)

BigRuler said:


> i don't think they care about men at all, neither male players nor male characters. getting mad at hot girls is all they are about, everything else gets ignored entirely.
> 
> that's how you get articles like this (http://archive.md/5XBVt) where they complain about laura and mika from street fighter having unrealistic bodies (because big breasts) and revealing costumes, while completely ignoring that the entire male cast of the game have absurd musclebeast bodybuilder physiques, and costumes that match and even surpass the women when it comes to how much skin they show.



A lot of half naked muscular characters are shown in a nonsexy way

Like in the above post zangief and urien are clearly not meant to be a character to ogle
Someone being half naked does not automatically mean they're fanservice
People who think that shirtless muscular man = fanservice are fucking retarded,even moreso than BABD,it's such a stale argument which has already been disproven

In fact the voldo thing mentioned on this very page is proof of that,


----------



## Tanti-Fanti (Dec 19, 2018)

I think it's pretty unfair to say that just because something is a bit scantily-clad = sexy. If that's the case than that logic means than babies coming out of the womb is somehow objectifying.

I'm not gonna act like I don't get a little peeved when a clearly fanservice character stinks up the plot. I get it. It's annoying. But for some reason, instead of complaining about shit ruining those anime and games, they complain about fully developed characters.

For all intents and purposes characters like Bayonetta and Wonderwoman are fully developed characters. Even characters you choose to design in games can be anything you want in most cases. Certain classes have a standard for a reason. Some things are going to fit better on men and women differently. 

I just don't see how a women liking to draw sexy women is somehow a crime. The same goes for men too. As long as it doesn't stink up the plot it's fine.


----------



## Tanti-Fanti (Dec 19, 2018)

BigRuler said:


> if shirtless muscledudes aren't male fanservice then what the fuck else is?



I don't think it's fair to use porn/ lewd images as an example because the entire point of porn is to sensationalize and titulate an audience. Sure, these guys are already super muscular, but to many people that wouldn't necessarily be conventionally attractive. It would be more horrifying than anything. I'd also argue that the fanservice would come from wanting to be strong super-powered guy and beat up stuff. Just like with most superheroes and such. (I'll also add that many wrestlers or martial artists in real life wear the bare minimum or loose clothing)

Could people be attracted to that stuff? Sure. But the point I'm trying to make is not every scantily-clad person is a result of someone being super horny. If that's the case then many huge muscular horror monsters would fit in that as well.

The problem with BBAD is that they see any small amount of showing skin as a sign of being a slut. It's no different compared some Puritan thinking showing a bit of your ankles means you are an indecent person. You can depict the human body in nudity and not be a super horny person. Many artists have to learn to draw a body to get the figure. That doesn't make them a bad person. It's just a form of learning.

BBAD insists that any amount of nudity means you're an awful person for doing so no matter the situation.


----------



## Edge (Dec 19, 2018)

BigRuler said:


> if shirtless muscledudes aren't male fanservice then what the fuck else is?


You're a brainlet
I didn't say they can't be fanservice,i'm saying that they aren't inherently and a lot of the time they aren't
Again just look at voldo,by your logic he's fanservice

Urien is not fanservice neither is zangief

Just look at male characters actually used as fan service and you'll see the difference


----------



## One Man Bland (Dec 19, 2018)

Voldo was mentioned as an example of occasions when a scantily clad character makes some men uneasy, and that it’s for reasons other than the amount of skin he’s showing; not that skin = fanservice.

The fallacy BABD utilizes that I think people are arguing against is that a male character that’s meant to be fanservice would most definitely be hated by men as much as the BABD chicks hate even a suggestion of tits, which for the most part seems unfounded. On average men seem to either find it funny or don’t care as long as it doesn’t do cringey “Oooooh look at how _subversive _and _progressive _we’re being!!” shit on top of that (see: Marvel Comics) and I have yet to see such obsessive cataloging/criticizing of every male fan service character being done by a men the way BABD, Repair Her Armor, The Hawkeye Initiative, Escher Girls, etc. do.

Hell, I tend to see more women complaining about fan-service male characters than I do men. Even gay men barely comment on female-targeted media like fan fiction and yaoi nowadays, with the vast majority of hate towards such fan service being flung by other women and self-diagnosed FTM transtrenders.


----------



## Edge (Dec 19, 2018)

One Man Bland said:


> which for the most part seems unfounded.



You haven't been paying attention if you don't notice when something like that gets popular with women a whole bunch of dudes get insecure/mad,shit on it and call it "gay"

"Hell, I tend to see more women complaining about fan-service male characters than I do men."
What exactly are you referring to?



One Man Bland said:


> not that skin = fanservice.


Yes,which is why I said "By your logic" because he was saying that skin showing = fanservice


----------



## Ruin (Dec 19, 2018)

Why does fan service make people angry anyways? I'm body positive and the most extreme reaction I've had to even the most gratuitous fan service was just to roll my eyes and move on. 99% of it doesn't even get a reaction from me.


----------



## Pina Colada (Dec 19, 2018)

Ruin said:


> Why does fan service make people angry anyways? I'm body positive and the most extreme reaction I've had to even the most gratuitous fan service was just to roll my eyes and move on. 99% of it doesn't even get a reaction from me.


Because SJWs are envious and don't know shit about context in fiction and reality, thus citing "muh objectification" as a cop-out. It's the new "OMG VIDEO GAMES CAUSE VIOLENCE!" craze of the 2010's.


----------



## John Titor (Dec 19, 2018)

Edge said:


> You're a brainlet
> I didn't say they can't be fanservice,i'm saying that they aren't inherently and a lot of the time they aren't
> Again just look at voldo,by your logic he's fanservice
> 
> ...


You can make your point without the namecalling, calm down.

I'm not going to pretend I know what women find appealing because I don't but I can agree that Zangief and Urien probably weren't meant to be schlick-bait. I know at least someone who thinks Ryu is their type but I'm not sure who else shares that opinion.


----------



## Adolf Von Merkel (Dec 19, 2018)

John Titor said:


> You can make your point without the namecalling, calm down.
> 
> I'm not going to pretend I know what women find appealing because I don't but I can agree that Zangief and Urien probably weren't meant to be schlick-bait. I know at least someone who thinks Ryu is their type but I'm not sure who else shares that opinion.


Zangief is probably a barabait.


----------



## Judge Dredd (Dec 23, 2018)

Edge said:


> People who think that shirtless muscular man = fanservice are fucking exceptional,even moreso than BABD,it's such a stale argument which has already been disproven




This was followed by the games press flailing around making the same arguments you're making and being unable to convince anybody.

Edit:
http://i.imgur.com/UwcHv66.png
http://i.imgur.com/qwvVqkN.jpg



Ruin said:


> Why does fan service make people angry anyways? I'm body positive and the most extreme reaction I've had to even the most gratuitous fan service was just to roll my eyes and move on. 99% of it doesn't even get a reaction from me.


I've seen various reasons (including some given in this thread) and the obvious answers are jealousy or man hating.

One of the more interesting arguments though is despite women claiming to be "more than a pretty face", many of them aren't. Hell, a lot of them don't even have a pretty face. What's funny though is when you ask what that "more" is and all they do is get angry and start throwing around insults and feminist buzzwords. "Real" women, ie. women who are more than a pretty face don't feel threatened by anime and fanservice in the same way worthwhile men don't see slash fiction or vampire films as a threat.


----------



## TowinKarz (Dec 23, 2018)

Judge Dredd said:


> One of the more interesting arguments though is despite women claiming to be "more than a pretty face", many of them aren't. Hell, a lot of them don't even have a pretty face. What's funny though is when you ask what that "more" is and all they do is get angry and start throwing around insults and feminist buzzwords. "Real" women, ie. women who are more than a pretty face don't feel threatened by anime and fanservice in the same way worthwhile men don't see slash fiction or vampire films as a threat.



"Women are hurt by negative comic/vidya stereotypes depicting them as unrealistic beauty icons"

"And the unrealistic super-beefcake male characters aren't just as bad for men?" 

"Body/gender negativity doesn't affect men, they're tougher emotionally than women, who suffer psychological harm from these images" 

"Isn't it a bit sexist to declare all "normal" women fragile and all "normal" men stoic to the point of sociopathy?" 

"STOP MANSPLAINING YOU MYSOGYNIST! THIS IS WHY THIS STUFF NEEDS BANNED! IT'S USED BY CRETINS LIKE YOU TO ABUSE US!" 


Can't tell you how many times I've had some version of that argument.


----------



## Judge Dredd (Dec 23, 2018)

TowinKarz said:


> Can't tell you how many times I've had some version of that argument.



The other version I see is
"Women are hurt by negative comic/vidya stereotypes depicting them as unrealistic beauty icons."

"What about the various studies that show most women under 35 consider 80% of men to be below average attractiveness?"

"That's not true! We just want someone who is over 6 foot, makes 50k a year, isn't bald and isn't a loser incel."

"But a man can't make himself more tall or less bald or have had more sex."

"Not my problem! Woman have standards too! I deserve a good man!"

"Men also have standards and deserve someone who isn't an angry overweight harpy." [User has been banned for this post]


----------



## Tanti-Fanti (Dec 23, 2018)

Judge Dredd said:


> The other version I see is
> "Women are hurt by negative comic/vidya stereotypes depicting them as unrealistic beauty icons."
> 
> "What about the various studies that show most women under 35 consider 80% of men to be below average attractiveness?"
> ...



Reading these responses you and @TowinKarz made make me laugh. Woman can act like they have good intentions when comes to finding guys but from my experience a lot of people are picky when it comes to finding someone they want. I don't necessarily blame them as many people want to find someone you like, but to act like guys don't have some sort of societal pressure on them is ridiculous.

BBAD seems to believe that all guys are these stereotypical Adonis men who are all toxic and want to hurt women at every possibility OR that the guys against them are all raging balding incels. There is no in-between 

You can see this prejudice in a lot of the changes they make for characters too funnily enough. Whenever they change a girl, they make her face uglier, cover her up, make her fatter..but guys? Look at how many hot guys we've seen from this site and compare it to how many edits they made *for them instead of the women?
*
Not a lot? Not surprised. _It's almost like they want to still enjoy well-built guys but insert themselves into characters by making them ugly._


----------



## TowinKarz (Dec 23, 2018)

It's the flawed, hypocritical double-standard at the center of every modern IDpol movement - your behavior is bad, my exact same behavior, just role-reversed is good.  

Sometimes, if you're lucky, they'll try and justify it with the progressive stack oppression Olympics, (My group is more oppressed than yours, so you can' t complain) but often, after years of such thinking in academic and activist circles, it goes totally unexplained why the "Male Gaze" is toxic, oppressive, leads to dehumanization and must be thwarted at every turn, while women ogling shirtless men is natural, uplifting and anyone who complains about it is just jealous they don't look exactly like Thor, because they're too lazy to hit the gym.... not the fact that a 5' 5'' guy with male pattern baldness prematurely setting in, even if he works out, is still going to look like a 5' 5'' guy with a bald head, just with some muscle, which our noble defender of women's right to be picky will pass off as "having standards" or turn around and lie that they never cared about looks in the first place and all the bald-guys in gyms are just "compensating".  Or that nefarious motives are at play, even when they admit to equality of inequality - "Yeah, men aren't portrayed realistically, but that's THIER fault for wanting to live their silly little power fantasies, women don't have those, no "normal" woman fantasizes of weilding the power of sex appeal to get what she wants" 

Every counter-argument that upsets the clear holding of "standards for thee, not for me" is preemptively and viciously attacked as oppression, the argument is shut down before it can start, and people wonder why everyone seems to hate everyone else these days.....


----------



## Jaimas (Dec 23, 2018)

Tanti-Fanti said:


> Reading these responses you and @TowinKarz made make me laugh. Woman can act like they have good intentions when comes to finding guys but from my experience a lot of people are picky when it comes to finding someone they want. I don't necessarily blame them as many people want to find someone you like, but to act like guys don't have some sort of societal pressure on them is ridiculous.
> 
> BBAD seems to believe that all guys are these stereotypical Adonis men who are all toxic and want to hurt women at every possibility OR that the guys against them are all raging balding incels. There is no in-between
> 
> ...



I've brought it up in the past, and doubtlessly will again, but aside from their protected-class characters that they will fight you on the beaches to declare are somehow exempt from _problematic_ status (Sayaka Miki in BBAD's case, because favoring that character is second only to Sonic in evidence of Autism), fact is, they actually - and I swear to shit, I am not joking about this - feel _threatened_ by the existence of completely fictitious attractive women. BBAD in particular is noted for her fucking _boundless_ hatred for just about any female character who is conventionally attractive, and continually shit-talks character designs she doesn't like - invariably, ones that are actually conventionally attractive. Bring up that there are women who actually look like this and find such characters empowering, and she'll throw a tantrum about how such is not the case for her and how the character in question is still problematic for reasons she'll never fully get into.

She's declared she doesn't care about canon, authorial intent, or aesthetics, so one questions why she does it. And that, of course, exposes the arrogant heart of BBAD's 'tism: The simple fact that if you actually distill it down you realize that all this spite and hatred stems from the fact that BBAD and those like her have _nothing to offer _someone over someone who legitimately _does not exist in reality - _that she is so bereft of redeeming values, so completely incapable of appealing to someone else that they have nothing to offer over someone who isn't even _real, _and ergo, are actually romantically threatened by said characters, since their existence means someone could stay home and fap as opposed to date her.

....Yes. She's jealous of _fictitious women_.

And it's fucking obvious when she has one of her sperg-outs. Everything about BBAD is riddled with insecurity and an undercurrent of quiet desperation and jealousy. So she does the only thing she can do - attack characters that aren't really able to defend themselves, under the argument that her doing so is part of a moral imperative, something that _needs_ to happen, a position she reaches solely by ignoring literally all evidence to the contrary.

She's basically the online equivalent of those ugly girls that were fucking assholes nobody liked in middle school because they constantly spread rumors about any girl more attractive than her, calling them whores and sluts even if they had in no way done anything wrong beyond _fucking exist_, just because she's that petty and that insecure.


----------



## Edge (Dec 23, 2018)

Judge Dredd said:


> View attachment 621009
> This was followed by the games press flailing around making the same arguments you're making and being unable to convince anybody.
> 
> Edit:
> ...



You are proving my point
The previous comment was saying that zangief and urien = shirtless and muscular = more fanservice than laura/mika
Now look at all of those covers and notice that none of the guys are on the super muscular/'bear' side
So like I said anyone who thinks that any guy in a game being shirtless is automatically the same thing/fanservice is exceptional


----------



## Petrusha (Dec 23, 2018)

Their icon, the tiddy warrior chick with arrows sticking out of her chest (bleeding), looks like a snuff fetish drawing


----------



## Jaimas (Dec 23, 2018)

Petrusha said:


> Their icon, the tiddy warrior chick with arrows sticking out of her chest (bleeding), looks like a snuff fetish drawing



That would be because it is. It's also exactly what BBAD would do to every single fictional woman more attractive than her if allowed.


----------



## Judge Dredd (Dec 24, 2018)

Edge said:


> You are proving my point
> The previous comment was saying that zangief and urien = shirtless and muscular = more fanservice than laura/mika
> Now look at all of those covers and notice that none of the guys are on the super muscular/'bear' side
> So like I said anyone who thinks that any guy in a game being shirtless is automatically the same thing/fanservice is exceptional



Except women, including sex negative feminists, prove you wrong.

If you want to say every case of a shirtless guy doesn't appeal to all women. Fine. But then by your own logic neither are any women in media as well, since you have men who like women fat, thin, muscular, or anywhere in between.


----------



## Edge (Dec 24, 2018)

Judge Dredd said:


> Except women, including sex negative feminists, prove you wrong.
> 
> If you want to say every case of a shirtless guy doesn't appeal to all women. Fine. But then by your own logic neither are any women in media as well, since you have men who like women fat, thin, muscular, or anywhere in between.


You completely ignored my point,The picture you posted to "prove" your point proves you wrong,actually read what I say before you sperg out

" But then by your own logic neither are any women in media as well"
It's a good thing i'm not complaining about fanservice then 

You're so delusional you think anyone disagreeing at any point with anything must agree with BABD,I just don't like the repeated argument because it's clearly a shit point if you're not just mindlessly circlejerking


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Dec 24, 2018)

Edge said:


> You completely ignored my point,The picture you posted to "prove" your point proves you wrong,actually read what I say before you sperg out
> 
> " But then by your own logic neither are any women in media as well"
> It's a good thing i'm not complaining about fanservice then
> ...


You come across as extremely autistic and pedantic tbh.


----------



## Edge (Dec 24, 2018)

EurocopterTigre said:


> You come across as extremely autistic and pedantic tbh.


I might be autistic and pedantic but I'm still right


----------



## John Titor (Dec 24, 2018)

Edge said:


> You are proving my point
> The previous comment was saying that zangief and urien = shirtless and muscular = more fanservice than laura/mika
> Now look at all of those covers and notice that none of the guys are on the super muscular/'bear' side
> So like I said anyone who thinks that any guy in a game being shirtless is automatically the same thing/fanservice is exceptional


The thing is BABD (who we're supposed to be talking about) seems to actually think shirtless musclemen are automatically fanservice.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Dec 27, 2018)

Time for some supervillain redesigns. Of course, Blackfire's tits are gone (and she was almost made trans). But I wonder, what would the Star Saphire redesign look like under a more professional artist.


----------



## Judge Dredd (Dec 27, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Time for some supervillain redesigns. Of course, Blackfire's tits are gone (and she was almost made trans). But I wonder, what would the Star Saphire redesign look like under a more professional artist.



Starfires arse being removed was funny, but what got me was them doing the Elvis lip.


----------



## Buer (Dec 27, 2018)

They made Star Sapphire's nose and lips bigger too. Her hair is also shorter. It's like they're trying to fulfill a stereotype of a black woman.


----------



## RockVolnutt (Dec 27, 2018)

Buer said:


> They made Star Sapphire's nose and lips bigger too. Her hair is also shorter. It's like they're trying to fulfill a stereotype of a black woman.


Carol Ferris isn't even a black woman which makes it funny nor is that her modern costume.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Dec 27, 2018)

Judge Dredd said:


> Starfires arse being removed was funny, but what got me was them doing the Elvis lip.


I guess there's a booty-phobia as well.


----------



## howyadoin (Dec 28, 2018)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Time for some supervillain redesigns. Of course, Blackfire's tits are gone (and she was almost made trans). But I wonder, what would the Star Saphire redesign look like under a more professional artist.


Not a professional per se, but I noticed that they ruined the silhouettes and threw away the visual elements that make the design look interesting. So here's my take, which took about half an hour.



Spoiler







I wanted to give her a design that does not use the typical BABD poncho, so I tried to combine her collar with the patter on her chest. Basically, her collar also supports her breasts.



Blackfire's BABD treatment was what bothered me the most, because the design became boring and her chest became empty. Not to mention that the cape got removed even though it doesn't make the character any sexier. I decided to reuse the brown wicker-like patterns because it's one of the elements that make her design look interesting.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jan 23, 2019)

What part of Enchantress (the one in green) being a beautiful, manipulative, seductress of loose morals do these people not get? It's why it helps to know a little about the character you're redesigning first.


----------



## knightlautrec (Jan 23, 2019)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> What part of Enchantress (the one in green) being a beautiful, manipulative, seductress of loose morals do these people not get? It's why it helps to know a little about the character you're redesigning first.



Gross. They gave both characters horrible hog bodies with no shape. It seems like they are the ones who don't understand female anatomy.

And lol at giving her facial hair "because mainstream comics are too cowardly to do it". This blog really is pathetic and all sorts of projection. Yeah we get it. You're gross and fat and have a moustache. Stop changing characters to be ugly just because you are.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jan 23, 2019)

knightlautrec said:


> Gross. They gave both characters horrible hog bodies with no shape. It seems like they are the ones who don't understand female anatomy.
> 
> And lol at giving her facial hair "because mainstream comics are too cowardly to do it". This blog really is pathetic and all sorts of projection. Yeah we get it. You're gross and fat and have a moustache. Stop changing characters to be ugly just because you are.


I liked the detail on Enchantress' leggings, but that has to go as well. While Frank Cho does have some issues with same face syndrome, I think calling him a human dildo was extreme on their end. Besides, I've seen more sexist artists like Frank Miller and Brooke McEldowney out there. They just hate him because he won't bow down to them.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jan 23, 2019)

knightlautrec said:


> Gross. They gave both characters horrible hog bodies with no shape. It seems like they are the ones who don't understand female anatomy.
> 
> And lol at giving her facial hair "because mainstream comics are too cowardly to do it". This blog really is pathetic and all sorts of projection. Yeah we get it. You're gross and fat and have a moustache. Stop changing characters to be ugly just because you are.


Reminds me of this response to the redesigns..."This is rude. I understand not liking an artist work but to deface it. That’s wrong. These two characters see themselves as hyper sexual. To cover them up because they make you uneasy is even more wrong. I just don’t get it."

There's something kind of sad about seeing pretty things get defaced in the name of ugifying.


----------



## Whitesnake (Jan 23, 2019)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> What part of Enchantress (the one in green) being a beautiful, manipulative, seductress of loose morals do these people not get? It's why it helps to know a little about the character you're redesigning first.


----------



## RockVolnutt (Jan 23, 2019)

Whitesnake said:


> View attachment 647380View attachment 647383


That's how the Enchantress controls men. She becomes what they desire the most.......Shrek.


----------



## Friendly_AI (Jan 24, 2019)

She definitely models the characters after herself, as wider and more rounded features, prominent eyebrows are characteristic of our Slavic faces. Sure, you can find some variety, but noses and cheekbones are mostly within the same range.
Also, a redhead barbarian remodeled reminded me of faces that one Polish porn artist draws.

And why are Enchantress's feet hidden in the redesign? Is the artist afraid of foot fetishists? Does she herself have a foot fetish?


----------



## John Titor (Jan 24, 2019)

> While Frank Cho is a human dildo, I will admit that unlike most other whiny dudebro artists he has actual skill and grasp of human anatomy (when he wants to, at least).


You're the last person to criticize someone's anatomy, Ozzie and you went to art school.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jan 24, 2019)

I forgot to add this set of redesigns they did. Ivy looks fine, but Tira of course has to have the W.C. Fields nose.


----------



## Whitesnake (Jan 24, 2019)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> I forgot to add this set of redesigns they did. Ivy looks fine, but Tira of course has to have the W.C. Fields nose.





> My mortal enemy, Ivy Valentine’s declining standard in outfits. _Ugh_. I chose her because I love to play her when I do get to play SC (not often these days), and because she’s supposed to be a _Machiavellian Immortal Super Villain_ (sort of), and boy, do _none _of the lingerie designs communicate any of this.



She, of course, has no idea what she’s talking about.

Ivy’s entire motivation throughout the series is to destroy the Soul Edge, so that she and her father can be free from its curse, and so that she can release all of the souls caught by it. The only times she’s evil is when Nightmare is manipulating her. She’s not exactly heroic but her motivations, at their core, are good. And she’s far from machiavellian. Out of the whole cast she’s pretty much the only one that bothers forming long-term plans, but that’s not saying much.


----------



## GethN7 (Jan 24, 2019)

Whitesnake said:


> She, of course, has no idea what she’s talking about.
> 
> Ivy’s entire motivation throughout the series is to destroy the Soul Edge, so that she and her father can be free from its curse, and so that she can release all of the souls caught by it. The only times she’s evil is when Nightmare is manipulating her. She’s not exactly heroic but her motivations, at their core, are good. And she’s far from machiavellian. Out of the whole cast she’s pretty much the only one that bothers forming long-term plans, but that’s not saying much.



It's also a common fan theory Ivy's dominatrix like attitude and outfits (save the SC4 one, even the people who buy this theory thought that was just too ridiculous) are compensation for the fact she never have a kid. She can, but she worries, with reason, she'll pass on her shitty, fucked up fate to any children she might have, and even getting laid might risk that possibility, so her sexual frustrations are dissipated via her sadomaschistic fighting style and outfit choice.

Not sure how much stock I put in that theory, it largely presupposes several assumptions based on a few facts, but if it is valid, then her entire shtick makes all kinds of sense. And even if that fan theory is bullshit, she's clearly a woman who is quite comfortable with her sex appeal and enjoys flaunting the hell out of it for her own sake, so to de-sexify her is basically slapping her character's raison d'etre in the face.


----------



## IceGray (Jan 25, 2019)

In fact, you can ask Ivy why she dresses like that in 6 and she basically says "I liked the look of it."


----------



## The Demon Pimp of Razgriz (Jan 25, 2019)

Whitesnake said:


> She’s not exactly heroic but her motivations, at their core, are good.



To be fair, that's putting it mildly and underselling her bad aspects. Ivy wants to wipe out every trace of Soul Edge entirely. This includes everything it has tainted, and yes, that includes people, even innocent people, up to and including herself. The only reason she isn't evil is because, thus far, she hasn't committed wholesale massacres of those afflicted by Soul Edge's curse, unlike Patroklos. She's all bark, which is what keeps her likeable as a character, unlike Patroklos who is the most widely hated character in the Soulcalibur series, but the fact remains that she is willing to cross that line if it ever comes to it.


----------



## Pina Colada (Jan 25, 2019)

Icy's not even trying to hide the site's irony anymore- all the proof you need is the previous post with Hellbender and Enchantress:


			
				Icy said:
			
		

> While we here at BABD believe that woman characters should be more than just eye-candy (and dead, from the way they’re usually dressed), we should probably remind people that women can _also look hot while also being protected in battle_. Most of the examples here are plate armor, but trust me, it’s possible with other types of armor as well.
> 
> So if, for example, a character is out there fighting, but she also uses her _Womanly Wiles_ to get the _Men _to her side, she can, like… wear armor… and do that also?
> 
> And honestly, even if armor was just fundamentally un-hot (would that be “cold” then?), she probably has more than one outfit. It’s just that maybe you shouldn’t wear your little black dress to beat some dudes up. Unless you’re Superman, he’s got literally 0 excuse.


----------



## madethistocomment (Jan 25, 2019)

Have they ever thought that _maybe_ having all of your characters be dressed in bland, samey plate armor can get kind of boring and doesn't show off their personality in the slightest?
They talk about how they're experts at designing characters yet they have no idea what makes a character appealing to an audience.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jan 25, 2019)

madethistocomment said:


> They talk about how they're experts at designing characters yet they have no idea what makes a character appealing to an audience.


And that you shouldn't mess up a character's design out of spite. (See Erica HEnderson's Squirrel Girl comics.) I've said it before, you can have ugly female characters and make them look great, but don't do it as a middle finger.


----------



## Tanti-Fanti (Jan 25, 2019)

Pina Colada said:


> Icy's not even trying to hide the site's irony anymore- all the proof you need is the previous post with Hellbender and Enchantress:



"While we here at BABD believe that woman characters should be more than just eye-candy (and dead, from the way they’re usually dressed), we should probably remind people that women can _also look hot while also being protected in battle_. Most of the examples here are plate armor, but trust me, it’s possible with other types of armor as well."

Okay, fair enough. I mentioned it before but I do understand the logic behind the IDEA (keep that in mind) of creating better costumes for female superheroes. However, I do believe context is just as important when making these changes. *Adding more layers does not equate to a more solid design*. It just makes things look more cluttered. 

_"Most of the examples here are plate armor, but trust me, it’s possible with other types of armor as well."_

Fair enough they admit they only use the plate armor for blander redesigns, but I find it a bit hypocritical that they* only make this change with plate armor and nothing else.*

Hell, I'm not even a fan of the other extreme either. Not all women need double d's and an hourglass waist to be considered a woman. There are many varieties of styles for women in-between that are still perfectly acceptable.

Strangely enough, I can admit that only slightly changing the design is a better option to do. Many creators who draw the same characters usually have their own spin on things, but the problem with BBAD is that it's not done to be something within reasonable limitations. It's done out of spite. 

_"It’s just that maybe you shouldn’t wear your little black dress to beat some dudes up."_

This. This is the problem. What if they *want to wear that little black dress to beat up bad guys?* Black Canary literally defeats bad guys in fishnet stockings. Bayonetta defeats angels while wearing only her hair. And keep in mind some of these characters choose to wear these to fight crime instead of using regular gear. Because they have the competence and confidence to do it. 

If BBAD really cared about better designs they wouldn't target these types of characters. But it's not about that. It's about how some women are prettier than them so they have to bring them down to their level.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jan 25, 2019)

Tanti-Fanti said:


> "While we here at BABD believe that woman characters should be more than just eye-candy (and dead, from the way they’re usually dressed), we should probably remind people that women can _also look hot while also being protected in battle_. Most of the examples here are plate armor, but trust me, it’s possible with other types of armor as well."
> 
> Okay, fair enough. I mentioned it before but I do understand the logic behind the IDEA (keep that in mind) of creating better costumes for female superheroes. However, I do believe context is just as important when making these changes. *Adding more layers does not equate to a more solid design*. It just makes things look more cluttered.
> 
> ...


It's interesting how these rules never apply to men. Where they will make them handsomer and more scantly clad.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Jan 30, 2019)

GethN7 said:


> It's also a common fan theory Ivy's dominatrix like attitude and outfits (save the SC4 one, even the people who buy this theory thought that was just too ridiculous) are compensation for the fact she never have a kid. She can, but she worries, with reason, she'll pass on her shitty, fucked up fate to any children she might have, and even getting laid might risk that possibility, so her sexual frustrations are dissipated via her sadomaschistic fighting style and outfit choice.
> 
> Not sure how much stock I put in that theory, it largely presupposes several assumptions based on a few facts, but if it is valid, then her entire shtick makes all kinds of sense. And even if that fan theory is bullshit, she's clearly a woman who is quite comfortable with her sex appeal and enjoys flaunting the hell out of it for her own sake, so to de-sexify her is basically slapping her character's raison d'etre in the face.



I've never thought of it other than her and Volgo obviously being two sides of the same coin and their designs comes from there. They're Bondage(Volgo) and Dominance(Ivy), Sadistic(ivy)/Masochistic(Volgo).
Her character being a posh aristocratic bitch with a whip, where anyone she smacks around are beneath her, that heavily leans into the dominatrix angle, while Volgo is constantly gagged and bound like a hardcore fetish slave.

Bayonetta ran a similar theme but better.


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Jan 30, 2019)

If the idea is to make people think dressing provocativley is bad, you'd think they'd be happy to have "dresses like a ho" as a quality of supervillans.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jan 30, 2019)

Fagatron said:


> If the idea is to make people think dressing provocativley is bad, you'd think they'd be happy to have "dresses like a ho" as a quality of supervillans.


It's the whole "evil is sexy" thing that they hate since they believe scantly clad villainesses demonizes feminine sexuality.


----------



## Thexenoclop (Feb 6, 2019)

So I don't know how many of you guys know this but bikini armor has a steam account and its exactly how I expected it to be like
https://steamcommunity.com/groups/bikiniarmorbattledamage
and surprise surprise they still use that cringy as hell art


----------



## Ruin (Feb 6, 2019)

Thexenoclop said:


> So I don't know how many of you guys know this but bikini armor has a steam account and its exactly how I expected it to be like
> https://steamcommunity.com/groups/bikiniarmorbattledamage
> and surprise surprise they still use that cringy as hell art



Huh Dark Souls 3, Xcom 2, Beyond Good and Evil, Fallout 2. 

To my shock they actually endorse some good games instead of the indie shit I expected.


----------



## GethN7 (Feb 6, 2019)

Ruin said:


> Huh Dark Souls 3, Xcom 2, Beyond Good and Evil, Fallout 2.
> 
> To my shock they actually endorse some good games instead of the indie shit I expected.



Not really a surprise, those games do feature mostly "realistic" female armor/clothing.


----------



## Thexenoclop (Feb 6, 2019)

Alright guys and gals we got another redesign  and another female armor bingo


The redesign is for nyx from the fire emblem series and the bingo for auriel from heroes of the storm http://bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com/


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Feb 6, 2019)

Thexenoclop said:


> Alright guys and gals we got another redesign  and another female armor bingo
> 
> 
> The redesign is for nyx from the fire emblem series and the bingo for auriel from heroes of the storm http://bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com/


Alright, I know this will be autistic but: seriously they added a layer of gossamer to the _arms_? Why? It also looks like they extended the face covering too. Again, why? It's transparent and doesn't really cover anything. If anything both of those alterations would have a demonstrably negative impact on mobility and would give an enemy more to potentially grab on to, all whilst providing no benefit protection-wise (since it's fucking thin cloth). The changes to the the legs and chest just make it look like she's wearing a pair of spandex leggings and a sports bra. It makes the design just look so fucking dull. Not to mention if they were actually concerned about practicality that cape would go too.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Feb 6, 2019)

I'll give them credit for not making Nyx uglier in the face.


----------



## Thexenoclop (Feb 7, 2019)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> I'll give them credit for not making Nyx uglier in the face.


True,shame they made the rest of her look so dull and uninteresting


----------



## lingling (Feb 7, 2019)

Thexenoclop said:


> Alright guys and gals we got another redesign  and another female armor bingo
> 
> 
> The redesign is for nyx from the fire emblem series and the bingo for auriel from heroes of the storm http://bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com/



I don't really care about the pants. I think harem pants are really cute and that kind of looks like what they were going for, so no issues there apart from how dull they look. They could do with some sort of pattern at the top or bottom or wherever of the pants, maybe something jagged to suit the rest of Nyx's outfit.

The bit that gets me is how they covered up Nyx's chest, even though she only had the tiniest amount of boob showing. I'd tell them there's nothing wrong with cleavage, but there would be absolutely no point in that as they seem eager to erase even the smallest sign of female sensuality.


----------



## Ceiling Kitten (Feb 7, 2019)

EurocopterTigre said:


> Alright, I know this will be autistic but: seriously they added a layer of gossamer to the _arms_? Why? It also looks like they extended the face covering too. Again, why? It's transparent and doesn't really cover anything. If anything both of those alterations would have a demonstrably negative impact on mobility and would give an enemy more to potentially grab on to, all whilst providing no benefit protection-wise (since it's fucking thin cloth). The changes to the the legs and chest just make it look like she's wearing a pair of spandex leggings and a sports bra. It makes the design just look so fucking dull. Not to mention if they were actually concerned about practicality that cape would go too.



Nyx is a Dark Mage and can be promoted into a Sorcerer. Dark Mages/Sorcerers are foot soldiers and some of their attack animations include them twirling around, levitating and making pirouettes. So yeah, adding more fabric would quite hinder their movements and it'd be a bad move.






Also, FYI? This is how a male Dark Mage/Sorcerer dresses in Fates. With their pecs and abs on display and a cleavage that almost reaches their crotches. But since BABD and Co. say nothing about them... well, again, they're a bunch of hypocritical assholes.


----------



## Medicated (Feb 7, 2019)

Tanti-Fanti said:


> "While we here at BABD believe that woman characters should be more than just eye-candy (and dead, from the way they’re usually dressed), we should probably remind people that women can _also look hot while also being protected in battle_. Most of the examples here are plate armor, but trust me, it’s possible with other types of armor as well."



So what's with this obsession with realistic armor exactly?  Unless you're playing some military simulation, any "protection" arguments go out the window.
Some of the earliest games just had characters basically fighting in underwear.  One minute, games are "art", the next minute, they must follow the rules of realism?  Just sounds like they are talking out their asses really.


----------



## Thexenoclop (Feb 7, 2019)

Well looks like the next topic of sexulization is the metal gear series http://bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com/tagged/raiden


----------



## The Demon Pimp of Razgriz (Feb 7, 2019)

Thexenoclop said:


> Well looks like the next topic of sexulization is the metal gear series http://bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com/tagged/raiden


And I quote "This, of course, willfully ignores the simple fact that not only so much more goes into sexualization than nudity (like framing, posing, expressions etc.)"

And yet they themselves don't seem to understand this. There are women who do indeed find Raiden and Conan sexy, and they don't need suggestive poses or lingerie thongs to do it. What women and men find sexy is not the same. Raiden wasn't put into his position to be sexy (at least I don't think so), but that doesn't make him less sexy than Quiet (he's still a pretty boy after all, and his good looks were intentional). You could even make the argument that Raiden's nakedness is cheeky snipe at fanservice in general. 

The picture they use to illustrate their point actually further undermines their point; the woman on the right is only non-sexy because she was intentionally drawn to look ugly. If the woman on the right struck the same pose as the woman on the left and lacked the severed head , she would still be ugly, no matter what she was wearing or whether or not she had a head in her hand. If the woman on the left was drawn with a head in her hand and striking the same pose as the woman on the right with a scowl on her face, it would still be off-putting due to the violent nature of the picture itself, but the character would still be hot. Red Sonja is closer in personality to the woman on the right, but many still find her sexy. They are inadvertently admitting that they want to make females uglier to make them less sexualized.

Nudity isn't inherently sexual, but human beings, being sexual creatures, will sexualize another naked human being; its inherent to our DNA, and it generally takes a lot to dissuade us from doing that. Sexualization itself is in the eyes of the beholder; you could argue that both Quiet and Raiden were gratuitous and could of had their respective scenes removed, but what's the fun in that?


----------



## Thexenoclop (Feb 8, 2019)

The Demon Pimp of Razgriz said:


> And I quote "This, of course, willfully ignores the simple fact that not only so much more goes into sexualization than nudity (like framing, posing, expressions etc.)"
> 
> And yet they themselves don't seem to understand this. There are women who do indeed find Raiden and Conan sexy, and they don't need suggestive poses or lingerie thongs to do it. What women and men find sexy is not the same. Raiden wasn't put into his position to be sexy (at least I don't think so), but that doesn't make him less sexy than Quiet (he's still a pretty boy after all, and his good looks were intentional). You could even make the argument that Raiden's nakedness is cheeky snipe at fanservice in general.
> 
> ...


​
 I personally think that there is a push for me realistic armor in game these because  it seems like people want things to be a certain way you nowadays you know,like people cant seem to respect a creator if they aren't doing exactly what they want


----------



## Ali della Fenice (Feb 8, 2019)

Medicated said:


> So what's with this obsession with realistic armor exactly?  Unless you're playing some military simulation, any "protection" arguments go out the window.
> Some of the earliest games just had characters basically fighting in underwear.  One minute, games are "art", the next minute, they must follow the rules of realism?  Just sounds like they are talking out their asses really.
> 
> View attachment 659455
> ...



The cover for the home version of this game (at least in europe/jap) was a thing of beauty:
This would trigger so many people in this day and age


----------



## Judge Dredd (Feb 8, 2019)

Medicated said:


> Just sounds like they are talking out their asses really.


"Realism" is just a convenient excuse for them being 21st century prudes.

It's the same as when they say "realistic female bodies". It doesn't matter how many cosplay models are shown with the same or similar body type as these characters, it's not "realistic" unless the character is a land whale.

In these medieval fantasy games they demand "realistic" or "practical" armour but are suddenly silent when a woman doesn't get a slap for speaking out of turn.


----------



## Thexenoclop (Feb 8, 2019)

Hm well id be damn BARB finally got a bingo http://bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com/tagged/Heroes-of-the-Storm


----------



## Thexenoclop (Feb 9, 2019)

You know im honestly curious about something related to BARD 

I get that they want to design female characters to make look more "pratical"(seriously why does that even matter in a most games) but imo it only matters when you are going something akin to realistic fantasy,military or medieval setting also I really don't see what they are gaining from redesigning male characters to make them show some more skin,are they trying to offened someone or for something for them to drool over


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Feb 9, 2019)

Thexenoclop said:


> You know im honestly curious about something related to BARD
> 
> I get that they want to design female characters to make look more "pratical"(seriously why does that even matter in a most games) but imo it only matters when you are going something akin to realistic fantasy,military or medieval setting also I really don't see what they are gaining from redesigning male characters to make them show some more skin,are they trying to offened someone or for something for them to drool over


I'd say a bit of both, but really its for them to drool over.


----------



## Thexenoclop (Feb 9, 2019)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> I'd say a bit of both, but really its for them to drool over.



Why would you say it both, I really don't see who they are trying to offend hell im sure a lot of guys would purposely dress their guy characters in skimpy armor or clothing given the chance(or aleast that I would do anyway)


----------



## Thiletonomics (Feb 9, 2019)

Given that the creator of BABD is a female, how would things have been, had the creator been either a male, or a troon instead? Would the beliefs about "practical female character design" have been more ridiculous sounding, assuming that it is the same?


----------



## RockVolnutt (Feb 9, 2019)

Thiletonomics said:


> Given that the creator of BABD is a female, how would things have been, had the creator been either a male, or a troon instead? Would the beliefs about "practical female character design" have been more ridiculous sounding, assuming that it is the same?


Just assumption but I imagine if she was a man, people in her audience would find her motives for making BABD to be more fishy. Female perverts tend to be laughed off instead of getting pointed out that they're a creep. I agree with the idea that she's only a prude because fictional women make her insecure, she's fine with male eye candy.

If she was a troon, it could go either way depending on which circles she's in. She could even be defended more because of it.


----------



## Thiletonomics (Feb 9, 2019)

RockVolnutt said:


> If she was a troon, it could go either way depending on which circles she's in. She could even be defended more because of it.



I could see how that would be the case, even moreso if she's post-op. Would making that knowledge public help though or no in terms of defenders?


----------



## John Titor (Feb 10, 2019)

The Demon Pimp of Razgriz said:


> And I quote "This, of course, willfully ignores the simple fact that not only so much more goes into sexualization than nudity (like framing, posing, expressions etc.)"
> 
> And yet they themselves don't seem to understand this. There are women who do indeed find Raiden and Conan sexy, and they don't need suggestive poses or lingerie thongs to do it. What women and men find sexy is not the same. Raiden wasn't put into his position to be sexy (at least I don't think so), but that doesn't make him less sexy than Quiet (he's still a pretty boy after all, and his good looks were intentional). You could even make the argument that Raiden's nakedness is cheeky snipe at fanservice in general.
> 
> ...


Rumor has it that Raiden was designed to appeal to the female fanbase after receiving a letter from a fan. I can't verify this though.



Thiletonomics said:


> Given that the creator of BABD is a female, how would things have been, had the creator been either a male, or a troon instead? Would the beliefs about "practical female character design" have been more ridiculous sounding, assuming that it is the same?


Her site's co-owner is a man.


----------



## Thexenoclop (Feb 10, 2019)

Oh look BARD got another bingo and turned a  really cool redesign (imo anyway) and made it look so boring
http://bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com/tagged/no-pants
Like seriously these girls(Yes girls because they clearly haven't grown out of their teenage girl mentality) should really just stick to games and just media in general that cater do they design preferences and leave the people who actually like sexy and impractical armor and designs alone because screaming into the void wont solve anything or get you anywhere and im not saying female armor has to look impractical to be cool and interesting


----------



## Thexenoclop (Feb 11, 2019)

Honestly I know it wont be long they ending up with a new target to bitich about but its feels really good to see BARD actually give praise to a female character from time to time you

http://bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com/tagged/Brian-Chan

Also does anyone know where got that stupid page art from and does anyone else want to do skullgirls because I can only imagine the level the slat that will occur


----------



## One Man Bland (Feb 11, 2019)

The Demon Pimp of Razgriz said:


> What women and men find sexy is not the same.


I gotta disagree with you here. When it comes to discussing men and women, it's important to understand that the elements that make something hot/sexy and the elements that make something a power fantasy aren't a list of separate lists of ideals so much as a Venn Diagram with a surprising amount of middle ground when you break them down to their core elements. Whether Tumblr likes it or not, a major aspect in power fantasies for men & women is "Being Attractive," and for the most part the things that humans consider to be attractive are pretty much universal - hence why the ideal body types in manga are more-or-less the same with the major differences being more subtle depending on the target demographic, character designers of male characters tend to not bat an eye when fans consider them hot/sexy even when it's not the primary motive for their design choices, female fans tend to "pretty up" less attractive male characters for porn (Junkrat from Overwatch comes to mind), female character's popularity for cosplay tends to skyrocket when they get a deliberately sexy outfit (Harley Quinn) and how you have characters like Bayonetta and Vampirella having been designed by women. Humans just like looking at good-looking people, regardless of whether they want to be them or be with them.

I think to a certain extent BABD must understand that, and as a result project all their insecurities onto that, as they tend to not only target the impracticality of a fictional costume but minute details like designs on pants or tights (or even just the existence of tights), the mere existence of make-up. or the shape of the nose/jaw that are neither impractical or particularly titillating but flatter the character's appearance.


----------



## Thexenoclop (Feb 12, 2019)

Well BRAD is now complaining about boobplates|

http://bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com/tagged/historic-accuracy


----------



## Catgirl IRL (Feb 12, 2019)

Thexenoclop said:


> Honestly I know it wont be long they ending up with a new target to bitich about but its feels really good to see BARD actually give praise to a female character from time to time you
> 
> http://bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com/tagged/Brian-Chan
> 
> Also does anyone know where got that stupid page art from and does anyone else want to do skullgirls because I can only imagine the level the slat that will occur



She's gonna have a bad day when someone grabs that mane of hair.


----------



## Thexenoclop (Feb 13, 2019)

Another redesign coming in,this time its cherche from Fire emblem
http://bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com/tagged/fire-emblem-heroes

And damns does ozzie makes some takes in this


----------



## SnowBall (Feb 13, 2019)

Thexenoclop said:


> Another redesign coming in,this time its cherche from Fire emblem
> http://bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com/tagged/fire-emblem-heroes
> 
> And damns does ozzie makes some takes in this


I actually kind of like this redesign. I always though the cut out back on her original armor looked dumb. Also no poofy pants, chest flattening, or uglyfied faces. Though the red thing ruins it and it is obvious Ozzie is just using it as an excuse to cover her butt. It sticks out like a sore thumb.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Feb 13, 2019)

Thexenoclop said:


> Another redesign coming in,this time its cherche from Fire emblem
> http://bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com/tagged/fire-emblem-heroes
> 
> And damns does ozzie makes some takes in this


That is not what a tabard is.
This is a tabard:



Edited where I put the link in the quote for clarity


----------



## madethistocomment (Feb 13, 2019)

Thexenoclop said:


> Another redesign coming in,this time its cherche from Fire emblem
> http://bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com/tagged/fire-emblem-heroes
> 
> And damns does ozzie makes some takes in this


This didn't even make her outfit more """""practical""""". They literally just covered up the parts that show skin. When will they finally admit that they don't care about practicality and just hate women's bodies and would rather them fight in burkas?


----------



## Thexenoclop (Feb 13, 2019)

madethistocomment said:


> This didn't even make her outfit more """""practical""""". They literally just covered up the parts that show skin. When will they finally admit that they don't care about practicality and just hate women's bodies and would rather them fight in burkas?



Can we also talk about the werid generalization ozzie does with the  That Popular jRPG Which Panders to Perverts More With Every New Game, That Harem Thing With Undressed “Defeated” Sprites and That Sexy Flower Warrior Girl Hentai
 Im not really sure if these are generalization but it just come off as misinformed and bitter for some reason


----------



## One Man Bland (Feb 13, 2019)

Thexenoclop said:


> Honestly I know it wont be long they ending up with a new target to bitich about but its feels really good to see BARD actually give praise to a female character from time to time you
> 
> http://bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com/tagged/Brian-Chan
> 
> Also does anyone know where got that stupid page art from and does anyone else want to do skullgirls because I can only imagine the level the slat that will occur


I always think it's funny when BABD holds up examples like this as "functional" or "realistic" or "practical" when, from what I understand real knights & soldiers would not only never bother with something so ornate, but since most couldn't afford a full set of armor the first piece of protection they would get when able was a helmet. The logic supposedly being that they could protect the other parts of their body with a couple layers of padded leather and make do, but the same couldn't be done with one of the most essential parts of your body: your head.

I can't help but notice that very few of the examples they hold up as being the "correct" way to do fantasy armor ever include this important piece of protection, or if they do it's just as useless (or in some cases actually more useless) than the official designs they rail against. I'm sure they have a not-at-all-hypocritical excuse why this particular impracticality goes ignored though.


----------



## madethistocomment (Feb 13, 2019)

One Man Bland said:


> I always think it's funny when BABD holds up examples like this as "functional" or "realistic" or "practical" when, from what I understand real knights & soldiers would not only never bother with something so ornate, but since most couldn't afford a full set of armor the first piece of protection they would get when able was a helmet. The logic supposedly being that they could protect the other parts of their body with a couple layers of padded leather and make do, but the same couldn't be done with one of the most essential parts of your body: your head.
> 
> I can't help but notice that very few of the examples they hold up as being the "correct" way to do fantasy armor ever include this important piece of protection, or if they do it's just as useless (or in some cases actually more useless) than the official designs they rail against. I'm sure they have a not-at-all-hypocritical excuse why this particular impracticality goes ignored though.


A lot of the armor they tout as practical actually looks more like parade armor than anything else, with them being really ornate and detail-oriented with sashes and capes and belts and all sorts of other fancy additions. From what I know, parade armor has a rep for being pretty heavy and should never see battle because of how unwieldy it is, so ironically a lot of these outfits they tout as practical are just as impractical as a chainmail bikini.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Feb 13, 2019)

madethistocomment said:


> A lot of the armor they tout as practical actually looks more like parade armor than anything else, with them being really ornate and detail-oriented with sashes and capes and belts and all sorts of other fancy additions. From what I know, parade armor has a rep for being pretty heavy and should never see battle because of how unwieldy it is, so ironically a lot of these outfits they tout as practical are just as impractical as a chainmail bikini.


At least you can swim and move fast in a chainmail bikini.


----------



## Thexenoclop (Feb 14, 2019)

Alright guys we have another one but this time instead of an another crappy redesign it is instead crappy comic http://bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com/tagged/comic


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Feb 14, 2019)

Thexenoclop said:


> Alright guys we have another one but this time instead of an another crappy redesign it is instead crappy comic http://bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com/tagged/comic


God, I am so, so tired of those "prince is ACTUALLY A GURL and so LESBLAURGHIANS ensue*" things...is it a tumblr right of passage to make one?

*princess being straight is not an option


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Feb 14, 2019)

UnsufficentBoobage said:


> God, I am so, so tired of those "prince is ACTUALLY A GURL and so LESBLAURGHIANS ensue*" things...is it a tumblr right of passage to make one?
> 
> *princess being straight is not an option


And the rescuer or ideal suitor of the princess in these stories is almost always non-white. It's something I've noticed.


----------



## Catgirl IRL (Feb 14, 2019)

Black enough to feel good about ourselves, but not so black the artist is uncomfortable.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Feb 14, 2019)

Thexenoclop said:


> Alright guys we have another one but this time instead of an another crappy redesign it is instead crappy comic http://bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com/tagged/comic


I loathe that intentionally-bad-to-be-cutesy art style, it's only about half a step up from drawing in MS paint IMO. Also shit's TL;DR.


----------



## Gingervitis (Feb 14, 2019)

Thexenoclop said:


> Alright guys we have another one but this time instead of an another crappy redesign it is instead crappy comic http://bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com/tagged/comic


And then there was no heir. The pope, hearing about the marriage, excommunicated the entire country, leaving the peasantry to riot as their eternal reward is forcibly wrenched from their hands. After the two queens died, the kingdom was destroyed by multiple succession wars waged by greedy nobles, each of whom had the barest of claims to the throne. The neighboring mad king seized the opportunity to take over the land, and soon added another group of peasants to his repressive rule.

Also, they smell like shit and this marriage is incestuous anyway, as is anything regarding the royal family.


----------



## Thexenoclop (Feb 14, 2019)

Gingervitis said:


> And then there was no heir. The pope, hearing about the marriage, excommunicated the entire country, leaving the peasantry to riot as their eternal reward is forcibly wrenched from their hands. After the two queens died, the kingdom was destroyed by multiple succession wars waged by greedy nobles, each of whom had the barest of claims to the throne. The neighboring mad king seized the opportunity to take over the land, and soon added another group of peasants to his repressive rule.
> 
> Also, this marriage is incestuous anyway, as is anything regarding the royal family.



Holy shit man that was dark

I love it


----------



## c-no (Feb 14, 2019)

madethistocomment said:


> A lot of the armor they tout as practical actually looks more like parade armor than anything else, with them being really ornate and detail-oriented with sashes and capes and belts and all sorts of other fancy additions. From what I know, parade armor has a rep for being pretty heavy and should never see battle because of how unwieldy it is, so ironically a lot of these outfits they tout as practical are just as impractical as a chainmail bikini.


And yet, some spergs would probably rely on saying "it's more protective looking" or say it's not as ridiculous as bikini armor while both could be in a setting that makes it all moot because of magic or plot armor. Honestly, if someone may as well do snark on armor in its looks, it'd be nice to see a knight roll their eyes at both the boob plate and the parade looking armor that claims to be more protective.


----------



## Thexenoclop (Feb 15, 2019)

You know with all the criticism towards female charcaters being sexualized  form BARD and they ilk,it always amazing how they never complain about males characters who have the same "problem"

Like take soul calibur 6 for instance,these people  complained endlessly about how the game sexualizes and objectifies women with the whole armor breaks system and how they are all silm and attractive yet at the same time they completely ignore the males.most of the males characters in that game are shown to be buff or slim and most of them are handsome(expect for certain characters) hell Mitsurugi is probably the most sexualized character in the game right next to Ivy but do you here them complaining  no of course not because hey it only matters when it females for some reason


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Feb 15, 2019)

Thexenoclop said:


> You know with all the criticism towards female charcaters being sexualized  form BARD and they ilk,it always amazing how they never complain about males characters who have the same "problem"
> 
> Like take soul calibur 6 for instance,these people  complained endlessly about how the game sexualizes and objectifies women with the whole armor breaks system and how they are all silm and attractive yet at the same time they completely ignore the males.most of the males characters in that game are shown to be buff or slim and most of them are handsome(expect for certain characters) hell Mitsurugi is probably the most sexualized character in the game right next to Ivy but do you here them complaining  no of course not because hey it only matters when it females for some reason


It's almost like they've been consistently hypocritical when it comes to beefcake because it makes her vagina all tingly.


----------



## Thexenoclop (Feb 15, 2019)

EurocopterTigre said:


> because it makes her vagina all tingly



Oh come on man no one wants to have the imagery of  that in there heads

So BARD is now jumping on to apex legend bandwagon http://bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com/tagged/bangalore

Wait why did some of my post meagre together


----------



## Pina Colada (Feb 19, 2019)

Thexenoclop said:


> Wait why did some of my post meagre together


Multiposting is usually discouraged.


----------



## Thexenoclop (Feb 19, 2019)

Pina Colada said:


> Multiposting is usually discouraged.


Why exactly

so anyone wants to talk about BARDS take of apex legend http://bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com/tagged/paramilitary


----------



## One Man Bland (Feb 21, 2019)

madethistocomment said:


> A lot of the armor they tout as practical actually looks more like parade armor than anything else, with them being really ornate and detail-oriented with sashes and capes and belts and all sorts of other fancy additions. From what I know, parade armor has a rep for being pretty heavy and should never see battle because of how unwieldy it is, so ironically a lot of these outfits they tout as practical are just as impractical as a chainmail bikini.


That, and I think at this point chainmail bikinis and superhero onsies are a lot like air ducts in action films or fingerprints in mysteries: they are unrealistic, everyone over 10 _knows _that they're unrealistic, and every once in a while treating these things with realism leads to a funny joke or a clever subversion, but at the end of the day normal people don't give a fuck about fiction being 100% realistic so long as it's well made and engaging - and they quickly grow tired of people elbowing themselves into their favorite pieces of fiction to go "WELL ASSCHTUALLY" for every instance it shows up.

And, after scrolling through those "positive" examples a second time, I'm struck by how... unspecial these redesigns are under all the bling and extra trappings. Some of them are nice designs on their own perhaps, but when looking at them all at once they just blend together. I keep seeing the same exact basic designs: every shirt's a turtleneck or buttoned up to the collarbone, poofy or baggy pants, if there's a skirt or a dress it's gotta be a big ass one that looks like it's held in that shape by a skirt cage, if they have a cup size bigger than a B they have to sag to the point that they look almost like a deformity, skinny & muscular doesn't exist; they all check off at least one of those boxes, to the point that you could probably make a counter-BINGO to their stupid bingo card and get a blackout 8 out of 10 times.

It just strikes me that BABD doesn't want interesting female characters or designs, they want _boring_ designs. Hell, that Apex Legends game they keep praising is a great example: that is a nothing design. That is the oatmeal of character design. That is the design someone comes up with as the base stand-in for a character creation menu with the expectation the player will put together something more interesting. That is the design you give to a NPC so that they don't upstage the player character. And that's not exclusive to just Bangcock or whatever, that pretty much goes for every character I've seen in this game has that same blandness problem; only exception being the Mirage guy who I mostly remember because his suit has a bright yellow quilt pattern.

What's worse is that BABD, the bitter insecure harpies that they are, are so entrenched in this restrictive view of what they think female characters _should _look like, that their claims that they just want more "variety" are not only flimsy, but they end up needing to apply it to everything regardless of context. Game comes out that has female characters with a wide variety of body types and skimpy and conservative costume options? Single out the one or two chicks for being too sexy for their tastes. Game gives you the option for any character to wear any costume? Bitch about the designers including the chainmail bikinis at all because "muh sexism" or occasionally "muh homophobia." A clearly not serious holiday/seasonal skin for an FPS where all weapons and items are non-weapons or toys? Gotta bitch about the lack of realism of including a skin where a female character has a V-neck or whatever. It's especially frustrating with fantasy/video games, since character design tends to include a wide variety of influences - music, dance, mythology, pop culture, etc. - that tend to give characters a wide variety of visual shorthand to draw from, so limiting things to just what's combat-practical means a ton of these works would lose their flavor.

And they can brush off the criticisms as "boner culture" or whatever buzzword they're trying to push now, but there's no denying that a lot of this stems from having never gotten over the sour grapes of being a late bloomer/less generously endowed than their peers in high school, what with noteworthy comments like this (emphasis mine):

 
It paints a really clear picture of BABD's "dream" fiction: Men can have whatever colorfully flamboyant, impractical outfits they want and a generous amount suspension of disbelief is acceptable, but the women have to adhere to a strict set of regulations or else they aren't "serious" or  worthy of respect. And I can think of a few other ideologies that fall into that kind of thinking.


----------



## Thexenoclop (Feb 21, 2019)

One Man Bland said:


> to the point that you could probably make a counter-BINGO to their stupid bingo card and get a blackout 8 out of 10 times.



can someone just make that an actually thing like seriously I would to see these prudes get a taste of their own medicine


----------



## IceGray (Feb 21, 2019)

Not sure if the result works, but here's a sample and the generator I used.



Spoiler: Bingo Vocab List



Dull colors, Baggy pants, High collars, No cleavage, Clunky shoes, Flat chests, Ignores series context, "Muh realism!", Big buff bodies, Same "Variety", Fat, Ugly faces, Hats that hide faces, Exactly like the male, No ornamentation, Caters to drab prudes, Redesigned by jealousy, Slut-shaming, Slutty male version, Fujoshi gaze, Self-insertion, Overdressed for climate, Actually limits mobility, No breast support

Free space: You're just pervs!


----------



## Thexenoclop (Feb 25, 2019)

So we have three  article today, first two are armor bingos on tekken http://bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com/tagged/tekken-7 http://bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com/tagged/anna-williams

And the next one is bitching about the optional outfits of tekken as well








						Bikini Armor Battle Damage
					

Poking fun at risks of being a half-naked Strong Warrior Woman. Home of the Female Armor Bingo card




					bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com
				




Honestly im just glad the dev's wont listen to these people and yeah I get that some them aren't new but I feel like they are worth mentioning  altogether


----------



## John Titor (Feb 25, 2019)

Thexenoclop said:


> So we have three  article today, first two are armor bingos on tekken http://bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com/tagged/tekken-7 http://bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com/tagged/anna-williams
> 
> And the next one is bitching about the optional outfits of tekken as well
> 
> ...





> That is not a joke


Sounds like it is. It's probably not obvious to them because they don't remember how to laugh.


----------



## Thexenoclop (Feb 28, 2019)

Ok so we have a double feature today ladies and gents

another redesign this time for diablo 3(someone should probably use the counter bingo on this one) http://bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com/tagged/Diablo-3
and this one called armor for dummies and or game devs http://bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com/tagged/armor-design

I honestly don't know what to make of this one http://bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com/tagged/leon-chiro


----------



## Ceiling Kitten (Mar 1, 2019)

Thexenoclop said:


> I honestly don't know what to make of this one http://bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com/tagged/leon-chiro



That they're massive hypocrites who salivate all over hot and sexy men but go into hysterics when  they see a woman who is hotter and sexier than them. 

Also, iirc Leon Chiro is kind of a lolcow too. But according to BABD? "Who cares, he's hot!!!"


----------



## Stoneheart (Mar 1, 2019)

I dont get it, we just have to look into our histroy to see how female battle armor looked like, there have to be plenty of examples since female(and trans) warriors were such a giant part of every historic army.


----------



## Stoneheart (Mar 1, 2019)

Thexenoclop said:


> Care to explain the trans warrior part because I cant remember any records or stories of trans warrior in any historical battles


Thats because History is written by white cis males!  
No, lets get real, Female Battle armor was never realy a thing, the Female Body is to weak to fight in Armor. you can find some cases, but those were for ceremonial occasions and for Leaders.  those skythian horse archers they come up with as example werent realy armored and depending on the season could have been half naked. 
Females in battle werent common at all---


----------



## Thexenoclop (Mar 2, 2019)

Great, BARD is going after  my hero academia and in there usualy fashion acting like condescending asses, brushing off the reason for there designs(proven they don't know jack shit about character design) and acting like the abitors of what makes a good female character design also its a two in one with a armor bingo shortly after http://bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com/tagged/My-Hero-Academia


----------



## madethistocomment (Mar 2, 2019)

I have never gotten why people flipped the fuck out over Momo's hero costume. It looks like a semi-skimpy bathing suit at most, and even then I see girls her age irl wearing way worse stuff to the beach. It's just such a ridiculous non-issue to get mad at.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Mar 2, 2019)

As for Ashido 's outfit. While she ironically showed more skin, the outfit doesn't really scream superhero any more.


----------



## madethistocomment (Mar 2, 2019)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> As for Ashido 's outfit. While she ironically showed more skin, the outfit doesn't really scream superhero any more.


I honestly liked certain aspects of that Mina redesign, though I do agree it looks a bit casual. Maybe if instead of giving her the shorts, they could just shorten the legs of her jumpsuit? I dunno. It just gave some variation in color to her lower half and I liked that.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Mar 3, 2019)

Don't show them, Eijiro, or they'd be too busy drooling over his problamatic outfit.


----------



## Thexenoclop (Mar 3, 2019)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Don't show them, Eijiro, or they'd be too busy drooling over his problamatic outfit.



Or miro given what happens when he uses his quirk


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Mar 3, 2019)

Thexenoclop said:


> Or miro given what happens when he uses his quirk


If he was a chick, they would be pissed.


----------



## Thexenoclop (Mar 4, 2019)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> If he was a chick, they would be pissed.



Honestly makes me wonder how they will react to stuff like uraraka vs bakugo or if either him or deku were gender swap

Also on a side note, I feel like we should probably talk about the "articles" they do  and the comment they get


----------



## John Titor (Mar 4, 2019)

> first off: shutup omg. yall forgetting these are fictional women written by a man. “they design their own outfits” is a dumb argument. these women dont exist and didnt decide anything. the artist/writer did. get smart.


404 Self-awareness not found.


----------



## Thexenoclop (Mar 4, 2019)

So appearntly the stage designer for Momo costume commented on her outfit would no be worn by her if it was real (have you never heard of cosplay before or something?) and bard as usual is eating it up http://bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com/tagged/my-hero-academia

also this last comment oz typed as usually shows how little she knows as per usual "most of those characters are middle-school aged. Let that sink in. " yeah because its a shounen manga whose main target consumers are boy who are between the age 12 and 18 so obviously they would most make the characters around that age group so the would be readers would identify with them better thus making them want to pick up more issues and increase the profit, hell how do you thing Naruto got so massively popular to begain with.


----------



## madethistocomment (Mar 4, 2019)

....They aren't middle schoolers, though. UA is a secondary school and the youngest of them is like what, 15? They're all high schoolers.


----------



## Thexenoclop (Mar 4, 2019)

madethistocomment said:


> ....They aren't middle schoolers, though. UA is a secondary school and the youngest of them is like what, 15? They're all high schoolers.



that would expect them to do actual rescearh which has been proven time and time again in these posts, is something they will never do.


----------



## Thexenoclop (Mar 5, 2019)

So appearnetly esports dress are a thing now http://bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com/tagged/women-in-esports


----------



## madethistocomment (Mar 5, 2019)

Thexenoclop said:


> So appearnetly esports dress are a thing now http://bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com/tagged/women-in-esports


It's a mildly cute dress, I don't get what the big deal is. They need to calm down, I fear for their blood pressure.


----------



## IceGray (Mar 5, 2019)

It's not like you're going to fight in it. And perhaps some esports women want to show their girly side.


----------



## tumblrkek (Mar 7, 2019)

Thexenoclop said:


> another redesign this time for diablo 3(someone should probably use the counter bingo on this one) http://bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com/tagged/Diablo-3


I like how her "redesign" butchered the perspective on the jacket, where the right breast is supposed to be. So disrespectful, and to add ontop of that this fag has the nerve to put a BOX OF SHAME around the artist's name. If someone did that to one of my drawings I'd be fucking pissed.


----------



## Thexenoclop (Mar 7, 2019)

So yeah they are complaining about jiggle physics now and surprise surprise they are going after tekkken http://bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com/tagged/jiggle-physics


----------



## Thexenoclop (Mar 10, 2019)

So another armor bingo for some comic called OZ  with input with ozzy this time and frankly anyone tired of seeing bard using gifs all the time http://bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com/tagged/wicked-witch-of-the-west
also I just love this line "Have you ever looked at L. Frank Baum’s books about a land ruled and influenced by strong, complicated women, and thought “_man_, I wish these characters were drawn like plastic dolls by J. Scott Campbell so I could masturbate to them”? Well then, do we have the series for you!"
hard to belive these people are women in there 30s if you ask with they petty insults and condescending ,self righteous personally


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Mar 10, 2019)

Thexenoclop said:


> So another armor bingo for some comic called OZ  with input with ozzy this time and frankly anyone tired of seeing bard using gifs all the time http://bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com/tagged/wicked-witch-of-the-west
> also I just love this line "Have you ever looked at L. Frank Baum’s books about a land ruled and influenced by strong, complicated women, and thought “_man_, I wish these characters were drawn like plastic dolls by J. Scott Campbell so I could masturbate to them”? Well then, do we have the series for you!"
> hard to belive these people are women in there 30s if you ask with they petty insults and condescending ,self righteous personally


It is their attitude (along with hypocracy) that helps ruin their message and attempts to be funny.


----------



## Stab You in the Back (Mar 11, 2019)

Thexenoclop said:


> So another armor bingo for some comic called OZ  with input with ozzy this time and frankly anyone tired of seeing bard using gifs all the time http://bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com/tagged/wicked-witch-of-the-west
> also I just love this line "Have you ever looked at L. Frank Baum’s books about a land ruled and influenced by strong, complicated women, and thought “_man_, I wish these characters were drawn like plastic dolls by J. Scott Campbell so I could masturbate to them”? Well then, do we have the series for you!"
> hard to belive these people are women in there 30s if you ask with they petty insults and condescending ,self righteous personally



"I Can't Believe It's Not Porn"

But it is porn.  That's literally Zenoscope's entire brand.  They make T&A versions of popular fairy tale characters.  And they've been doing it quite successfully for decades.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Mar 11, 2019)

Stab You in the Back said:


> "I Can't Believe It's Not Porn"
> 
> But it is porn.  That's literally Zenoscope's entire brand.  They make T&A versions of popular fairy tale characters.  And they've been doing it quite successfully for decades.


Interestingly, the stories aren't the pornfests the covers and outfits would have you believe.


----------



## Thexenoclop (Mar 11, 2019)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Interestingly, the stories aren't the pornfests the covers and outfits would have you believe.



really,know any good comics of there's to begin with and if that's the case I guess BARD never heard the saying "don't judge a book by the cover".


----------



## Ruin (Mar 11, 2019)

Serious question what happens when gay and bisexual women enjoy art/media with nude/semi nude women? Is it trashy and exploitative then or does it exist in some weird state of quantum flux and only become exploitative when a man likes the same media? 

How does this work?


----------



## Thexenoclop (Mar 11, 2019)

So appearntly their is a hashtag going around on twitter called "respectful redesigns" (shock of all shock majority are female characters ) and while its not really related to BARD I think it worth going through these


			https://twitter.com/hashtag/respectful_redesign?src=hash


----------



## Stab You in the Back (Mar 11, 2019)

Thexenoclop said:


> So appearntly their is a hashtag going around on twitter called "respectful redesigns" (shock of all shock majority are female characters ) and while its not really related to BARD I think it worth going through these
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/hashtag/respectful_redesign?src=hash



All of this guy's designs are hilarious.






Spoiler



They really hate Winx Club.



Especially the black one, since every redesign adds 60+ lbs.



14 year old Usagi transforms from a frumpy japanese school girl into a 35 year old band leader.  Excellent redesign, buddy.


----------



## thx1138 (Mar 11, 2019)

Do they still do that thing where they wrap every woman in loose fitting clothes that look like burqas with legs and post up shit like "This is a lot more realistic and would work better in a fight tbh".  I remember one "redesign" for Wonder Woman had her looking like a high altitude test pilot from WW1.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Mar 11, 2019)

Thexenoclop said:


> So appearntly their is a hashtag going around on twitter called "respectful redesigns" (shock of all shock majority are female characters ) and while its not really related to BARD I think it worth going through these
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/hashtag/respectful_redesign?src=hash


The main difference is that they will also have fun with it by doing it with male characters as well. Along with the people who don't get what the heck Winx Club is supposed to be (stylish, glitzy and glamorous).


----------



## QWXXP Surprise! (Mar 12, 2019)

That sailor moon redesign though ...


----------



## Thexenoclop (Mar 12, 2019)

(Ok so this is a upload of a post I did before and im basically reposting it to make the other a lot more manageable and easier on the eyes)
http://bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com/tagged/Jen-Harvester-of-Souls
I truly wonder what BARD hope to achieve by doing these because the dev wont listen to people unimportant and in the minority as you.
Also loves how this next one ends with the words it just sad http://bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumb...where-should-we-even-start-boobs-on-a-reptile
Hey ozzie and the other fool, sex sells because most people enjoy seeing eye pleasing and attractive things which is perfectly natural,you know what is sad people like you.

YOU who waste your time complaining about FICTIONAL armor in fantasy which again unless your going for a certain tone or setting doesn't matter most of the time
YOU who redesign said character or armor in the name "practicality" even though it will most likely contradict the character and as said above doesn't matter in most games
YOU who honest to god think the dev or creators will listen to you and take you seriously
YOU who complain endlessly about sexy and impractical female characters and ignore the males because it doesn't fit into what you are saying
SO WHAT if a creator makes a females of a race more acttractive humanoids while the males more animalistic or monstrous
SO WHAT if a games has scantily clad women and full armored men
DOES ANY of this actually effect the gameplay , the story, the characters and the word no? Then why does it matter to you
Basically im saying is BARD get off your of ivory tower and stick to games with design choices YOU like and piss off


----------



## Thexenoclop (Mar 12, 2019)

Mutiply redesign this time all related to Harley quinn http://bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com/tagged/Harley-Quinn


----------



## weirdMcGee (Mar 14, 2019)

Thexenoclop said:


> Mutiply redesign this time all related to Harley quinn http://bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com/tagged/Harley-Quinn


some don't look bad but something feels really off...


----------



## Catgirl IRL (Mar 14, 2019)

TITS BAD


----------



## Thexenoclop (Mar 14, 2019)

Appearntly BARD is going on another ramble after someone made an "untumblurize" version a fortnite character and if you ask me it both the design are actually good http://bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com/tagged/video-games
And also something to with diablo
http://bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com/tagged/Diablo


----------



## Catgirl IRL (Mar 15, 2019)

"Trans lady with a noticeable crotch bulge" 

Well at least they admit its a fetish thing.


----------



## One Man Bland (Mar 15, 2019)

IceGray said:


> Not sure if the result works, but here's a sample and the generator I used.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you don't mind me being so bold, I made a few minor adjustments of my own here:


Spoiler: Bingo List



Dull Colors, Baggy Pants or Bloomers, High collars, Hijacks Actual Porn/Lewds to Sperg about "Muh empowerment", Scar Fetish, "Ironic" Yaoi Redesigns, Disfigured or Deformed Breasts, Outfit is Ironically Less Practical Than the Original, No Breast Support, Same (Ugly) Face Syndrome, Body Variety = Make Everyone Wider, Cosmetic Skins/Outfits R Srs Bsns,Eyebrow Sperging, Personal Preference Presented As Fact, No Makeup/Face Markings Ever, "Fixes" Anatomy/Pose By Making it Stiffer, REEEs About A Feature That Wasn't Actually Present on the Original, Over-dressed For Climate, No Cleavage Ever, Shrek Nose, Ignores/Removes Context, Doesn't Follow Their Own Design Rules, No Skirts/Dresses Ever, Shortens Hair, Ponchos, Slut-Shaming


----------



## IceGray (Mar 16, 2019)

Better than my version, imo.


----------



## Tanti-Fanti (Mar 18, 2019)

Stab You in the Back said:


> All of this guy's designs are hilarious.
> 
> View attachment 691781
> 
> ...



All of these sucked out the life from the characters minus the last one because it could be passed off as an old Japanese homage to that type of wear with Usagi in an actual Sailor Suit. It looks intentional unlike the other ones. (see Senbonzakura Hatsune Miku* I saw a panel with character designer of that outfit (not the one above) works and they mentioned they were inspired by that type of dress. It could be considered the case here, but this is just me giving the benefit of the doubt)

That being said what did they do to the Winx Club and Tinker Bell? *They're fairies*. They're supposed to be small and cute. These aren't mountain-climbers or martial artists, *they use magic.* If they've seen the shorts or shows, they really don't need to extra layer of protection. It's just unnecessary. I can debunk every redesign here.

Tinker bell looks tomboyish, while not bad, completely goes against the cutesy and mischievous nature that they originally tried to pull off with her. And even if they wanted to complain. All the fairies in her world dress like that. Bloom, while a normal girl, still isn't really that tomboyish. She has an interest in fashion, but not to a super insane point. The design originally given to her is balances that out well. In this one, it just screams "tomboy" and that's it. Did they really need to add multiple band-aids to tell us she's tough? No.

And lastly, I've seen this plenty of times with sites like Tumblr but why do they always make the floral girls bigger? It's kind of an odd trend I've been seeing so far; Flora not being any exception. Granted I'll give them credit that they didn't completely cover them up from head to toe and they kept the skin tone the same, but it's still a bit hard to see some of that original personality.

That's another problem with some of these redesigns. I admit they can be fun and I'm in no position to take that away from anyone, BUT why change it into something not a homage to the character, that transforms into something so unlike the original that it can't be called that anymore? Most of these people claim to like the original characters too.


----------



## Thexenoclop (Mar 19, 2019)

Not really sure what to make of this http://bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com/tagged/tranphobia-mention


----------



## Krokodil Overdose (Mar 19, 2019)

Thexenoclop said:


> Not really what to make of this http://bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com/tagged/tranphobia-mention


They don't need the clicks. And it's pretty simple, really- troons are higher on the progressive stack than generic feminist Mrs. Grundys, so she needs to grovel for forgiveness lest she be ostracized for sassing her betters.


----------



## RockVolnutt (Mar 19, 2019)

Krokodil Overdose said:


> They don't need the clicks. And it's pretty simple, really- troons are higher on the progressive stack than generic feminist Mrs. Grundys, so she needs to grovel for forgiveness lest she be ostracized for sassing her betters.


Every time the topic of Starfire comes up, it's probably best to remind them that this is how males of her species dress. The contrasting norms to human culture does get played for laughs.


----------



## Catgirl IRL (Mar 19, 2019)

Something something, male bodies are there for projection and can't be sexualised, etc. 

Also lol at them back pedalling on the bulge shit. I love it when the veil of progress slips.


----------



## One Man Bland (Mar 19, 2019)

Should also be noted that Harley Quinn’s redesigns in recent years have stemmed less from thinking she wasn’t sexy enough, and more because her original costume wasn’t translating well from Bruce Timm’s more cartoony style into the more naturalistic styles of comics, video games, and movies. There’s a reason codplayers almost never use Harley’s original costume, or if they do it’s usually heavily altered so they don’t look stupid or uncanny.

Granted I’m not a fan of most current Harley designs either as they’re usually often way off base and have gone so far from the clown motif her name doesn’t even make sense anymore, but I can get why the redesigns happened.


----------



## Thexenoclop (Mar 20, 2019)

So yeah they back to complaining about anime this time redesigning a character from SAO http://bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com/tagged/sword-art-online also this is part one so thats just great.
 Honestly I really hoped the last time i would hear someone complaining about SAO was back when it was popular to hate  it but ive been proven wrong before and I absolutely DREAD the day BARD finds out about ecchi because I forsee the salt and bitterness already


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Mar 20, 2019)

Imagine if these ladies and Anna Kreider were to team up. The salt would be overflowing.


----------



## DragoonSierra (Mar 21, 2019)

Thexenoclop said:


> Agreed also thoughts on the SAO redesign?


i like the black colors of the one on the right.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Mar 21, 2019)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Imagine if these ladies and Anna Kreider were to team up. The salt would be overflowing.



It wouldnt last very long, They're pretty simular but Kreider is mentally ill and would quickly turn on the other chick for some reason.....it doesnt really matter what.


----------



## One Man Bland (Mar 21, 2019)

Thexenoclop said:


> So yeah they back to complaining about anime this time redesigning a character from SAO http://bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com/tagged/sword-art-online also this is part one so thats just great.
> Honestly I really hoped the last time i would hear someone complaining about SAO was back when it was popular to hate  it but ive been proven wrong before and I absolutely DREAD the day BARD finds out about ecchi because I forsee the salt and bitterness already


SAO? You mean that shitty anime that takes place in a virtual reality? The one that's another take on "if you die in the video game you die for real" that comes up every few years? Where in-game deaths are depicted as explosions of glitter? The one where virtually all things of consequence happen in said reality, and thus the laws of physics and practicality don't apply? You mean to tell me _that _SAO is unrealistic? Say it ain't so!

Don't get me wrong, I have no love for SAO, but complaining about the lack of realism in a video game setting and standard video game practices where equipment gives stat boosts despite not looking like they could in real life is fucking dumb. Also gotta love how in their attempt to fix the thigh-high leg warmer look, it now looks like she's wearing assless chaps over some slightly longer and baggier shorts - which would only be practical if she were riding horseback, and even then it's debateable. And what the fuck's up with making one of the leg patches an open ammo pouch? That seems like a fast way to lose all you ammo, if we're going by their "this battle royale shooter has to 100% like a real war zone" shenanigans.

But hey, get to test out the Bingo cards:





Damn, so close.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Mar 21, 2019)

Granted the characters aren't real, but there is such a thing as an outfit matching the personality of the character in question. Interestingly, this never applies to male characters.


----------



## John Titor (Mar 23, 2019)

One Man Bland said:


> SAO? You mean that shitty anime that takes place in a virtual reality? The one that's another take on "if you die in the video game you die for real" that comes up every few years? Where in-game deaths are depicted as explosions of glitter? The one where virtually all things of consequence happen in said reality, and thus the laws of physics and practicality don't apply? You mean to tell me _that _SAO is unrealistic? Say it ain't so!
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I have no love for SAO, but complaining about the lack of realism in a video game setting and standard video game practices where equipment gives stat boosts despite not looking like they could in real life is fucking dumb. Also gotta love how in their attempt to fix the thigh-high leg warmer look, it now looks like she's wearing assless chaps over some slightly longer and baggier shorts - which would only be practical if she were riding horseback, and even then it's debateable. And what the fuck's up with making one of the leg patches an open ammo pouch? That seems like a fast way to lose all you ammo, if we're going by their "this battle royale shooter has to 100% like a real war zone" shenanigans.
> 
> ...


Needs a square for "Went to art school but can't draw".


----------



## The Demon Pimp of Razgriz (Mar 23, 2019)

John Titor said:


> Needs a square for "Went to art school but can't draw".



But that would just be a second free space.


----------



## Thexenoclop (Mar 23, 2019)

Werid question but does anyone think we should send BARD a link to this thread you know to see how much of a bitchfit they would throw or is it just me


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Mar 24, 2019)

Thexenoclop said:


> Werid question but does anyone think we should send BARD a link to this thread you know to see how much of a bitchfit they would throw or is it just me


Nahhhhh. Let's let them find out about us on their own. It's more fun that way.


----------



## Ceiling Kitten (Mar 24, 2019)

Thexenoclop said:


> Werid question but does anyone think we should send BARD a link to this thread you know to see how much of a bitchfit they would throw or is it just me



And iirc there's a rule about no "cow tipping", meaning it's best not to go tell them that we're laughing at them here.


----------



## One Man Bland (Mar 24, 2019)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Granted the characters aren't real, but there is such a thing as an outfit matching the personality of the character in question. Interestingly, this never applies to male characters.


Doesn't help that BABD and their ilk are plagued with this logical ouroboros where they'll give token acknowledgement to women in real life wearing skimpy clothing, but with underlying subtext that those women either hate themselves or are too stupid to know better because no _self respecting _woman would ever _willingly _wear a skirt if they knew they were contributing to the patriarchy, and artists who decide to include such designs in their female characters are actually taking advantage of these poor oppressed women by depicting them in fiction. And god forbid the designer of the skimpy outfits is female, because _obviously _she was either pressured by a man or are inflicted with female hysteria internalized muh soggy knees so their opinions and decisions should be ignored as they don't speak for women. Ironically up-holding the agency of fictional women above real ones.

I think it's especially telling when you see how they talk about a franchise that has a variety of female characters with varying designs. They always tend to single out the one or two that are skimpy to go "OH THEY WERE DOING _SO WELL_ BEFORE THEY DECIDED TO INCLUDE THESE WHORES" while pointedly ignoring the ones that conform to their criteria for a good design. It's like the epitome of "if I don't like it, then it's not allowed to exist."


----------



## Thexenoclop (Mar 26, 2019)

So BARD has a another explain of what they deem a "postitve"  example of female armor http://bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com/tagged/positive-examples


----------



## John Titor (Mar 27, 2019)

I have nothing against the artist but nothing about that says "realistic and practical" and you know what? That's fine.

So are they going to mark points off for her having a pretty face?


----------



## Thexenoclop (Mar 27, 2019)

So here's BARD follow up to there previous SAO redesign and frankly I wonder how many part are going for http://bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com/tagged/sword-art-online


----------



## Catgirl IRL (Mar 27, 2019)

Have they redesigned anything without covering up all the skin, or adding a dick then drawing attention to it?


----------



## TowinKarz (Mar 28, 2019)

John Titor said:


> Needs a square for "Went to art school but can't draw".






The Demon Pimp of Razgriz said:


> But that would just be a second free space.



Wherever you put it, you can just put Dobson's blue bear head there and save the need for writing it all out.....


----------



## Thexenoclop (Mar 28, 2019)

So BARD is reposing to a comment that rightly states obvious when it comes to fiction, which is that fiction really DOESN'T have to follow real world rules or logic but rather it own internal logic and the rules it itself have made and the comment made some really good point in my opinion but BARD as per usual are acting like they know everything http://bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com/tagged/commentary


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Mar 28, 2019)

Thexenoclop said:


> So here's BARD follow up to there previous SAO redesign and frankly I wonder how many part are going for http://bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com/tagged/sword-art-online


Should we add an new entry to the bingo card in the form of "body thickening"?


----------



## The Demon Pimp of Razgriz (Mar 29, 2019)

Thexenoclop said:


> So BARD is reposing to a comment that rightly states obvious when it comes to fiction, which is that fiction really DOESN'T have to follow real world rules or logic but rather it own internal logic and the rules it itself have made and the comment made some really good point in my opinion but BARD as per usual are acting like they know everything http://bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com/tagged/commentary



That comment, however, was also one big virtue signal and contained bad logic. The comment's main point wasn't that works don't have to follow real world rules and logic (though the fact that BABD have so little self awareness that they can agree with that statement while violating it in practice is hilarious to me), but that using real world arguments, like historical accuracy, to be "problematic" is invalid and always an excuse to be a bad person:

"If your fantasy world excludes people of color or those belonging to the LGBT+ community, if it’s grossly misogynistic and white cis-male centric, that’s because YOU made it that way. Stop blaming “historical accuracy” or “believability”. It’s not the genre; it’s YOU."

Essentially, this is the same bullshit argument I could see many of the same assholes at Resetera making about why Kingdom Come: Deliverance is "racist" for not including black people. And the stupidity continues:

"In the same vein, “that’s how this particular fantasy setting works” is just as bad excuse for gross in-story stuff as “that’s the way real world was once”. "

This is idiotic on its face. Besides the fact that there is an entire genre called "historical fantasy" which mixes fantasy with an actual historical setting and is predicated on being historically accurate, so what if a general fantasy setting wants to period accurate to the real world? This is nothing more than SJW bitching. The logical statement to make as a rebuttal for this idiocy is simple: "Yes a fantasy world doesn't have to be realistic, but there is nothing precluding a fantasy world from being so, or basing itself on a real life world setting or real life rules. Every author should be free to be as realistic or non-realistic as possible."


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Mar 30, 2019)

BABD shows an example of sexy male art. Personally, I'd like it more if the outfit was better designed (those puffed sleeves are a definite no). The thing is that men's bodies in general are different and you have to have that in mind when making sexy stuff. I think this is a better take on how to do lesser clothed men right.


----------



## madethistocomment (Mar 30, 2019)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> BABD shows an example of sexy male art. Personally, I'd like it more if the outfit was better designed (those puffed sleeves are a definite no). The thing is that men's bodies in general are different and you have to have that in mind when making sexy stuff. I think this is a better take on how to do lesser clothed men right.


There's actually a ton of examples of male characters that show skin and their designs actually look good.



Spoiler: abs galore





































It was actually really easy to find these examples. Literally took me like five minutes on google.



*Costuming spergery ahead because this is a common theme I see in "sexy male" redesigns and it frustrates the fashion student in me:*

The thing is, is that the people at BABD don't know how to do character design. They think that slapping a fanservicey outfit made for a woman on a guy proves how ridiculous the outfit is because the guy looks goofy in it. And it just baffles me, because of course he's gonna looks goofy in it! The outfit was made with a woman's body in mind, and thus the design choices are going to reflect that! The way a garment is shaped, the fabrics it's made of, the colors it uses, they're all basic principles of design, and anyone who knows a lick about character design knows that there's some shapes, colors, and textures that just work better on women and vice versa.

When you design an outfit, you have to make sure it goes well with the natural shape of the body. A woman's outfit will call attention to her shoulders, waist, and hips, emphasizing the hourglass figure. A man's design will focus on the shoulders and waist in order to show off the triangular shape of the torso. The outfit needs to emphasize the best traits of a person, an ideal, I guess, thus a fanservicey outfit for a girl might show off her breasts, her stomach, and her legs, while a fanservicey outfit for a dude might show off his abs, pecs, arms, and back. They're not gonna be the same outfit because men and women are physically not the same.

It's fucking basic knowledge about design. If they picked up a _single _book about fashion design, they'd know this.


----------



## Akumaten (Mar 30, 2019)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> BABD shows an example of sexy male art.


I'm gonna be blunt. The green guy looks like a fucking faggot. Reminds me of Zonda from Gunvolt



Spoiler



The fake one(s),not her true form


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Mar 30, 2019)

Akumaten said:


> I'm gonna be blunt. The green guy looks like a fucking faggot. Reminds me of Zonda from Gunvolt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also those piercings make his nipples look like they're infected.


----------



## Sun Shihong (Mar 30, 2019)

The Demon Pimp of Razgriz said:


> That comment, however, was also one big virtue signal and contained bad logic. The comment's main point wasn't that works don't have to follow real world rules and logic (though the fact that BABD have so little self awareness that they can agree with that statement while violating it in practice is hilarious to me), but that using real world arguments, like historical accuracy, to be "problematic" is invalid and always an excuse to be a bad person:
> 
> "If your fantasy world excludes people of color or those belonging to the LGBT+ community, if it’s grossly misogynistic and white cis-male centric, that’s because YOU made it that way. Stop blaming “historical accuracy” or “believability”. It’s not the genre; it’s YOU."
> 
> ...



Gets funnier when you start to think about their double standards. BABD, being hardcore socjus warriors, are more than happy to apply mental gymnastics to get an upper hand in any discussion people have with them. 

They complain about men swooning over sexy heroine waifus with skimpy clothing as it was a thing that came around when Donald Trump was elected president, but this is common ever since the paleolithic age.

Even if you take away the erotic/sexual arousal factor of attractive women, you still have traits that pulls their triggers, confidence, self-awareness and poise. Factors of which none of the art school dropouts there seem to have. And in typical tumblr fashion, it's not about appreciating creative freedom, but rather about trying desperately to twist the world to fit on their own points of view, and yelling at everyone who knows the king is naked because they consider themselves to be intelligent enough to see the "magical robes".


----------



## One Man Bland (Mar 31, 2019)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> BABD shows an example of sexy male art. Personally, I'd like it more if the outfit was better designed (those puffed sleeves are a definite no). The thing is that men's bodies in general are different and you have to have that in mind when making sexy stuff. I think this is a better take on how to do lesser clothed men right.


It’s always amusing to me that people like BABD always give their yaoi-fueled “subversions” massive cod pieces/bulges in some vain effort to find an equivalent for larger breast sizes, but outside of some niche artistic (read: porn) circles massive bulges aren’t really popular with either men or women. Those two body parts aren’t remotely comparable since breasts are considered a secondary sex characteristic while a dick is considered primary - as seen with the number of cases where bare breasts have been depicted in various media, but full male nudity is often restricted to the highest rating or just straight up banned.

They’re basically trying to “stick it” to all the dude bros by trying to shock them with their porn collection; but since it’s not all that shocking, instead of rage most people seem to look at these “subversions” and at most think “lol gay,” so BABD just ends up having egg on their face.


----------



## Catgirl IRL (Mar 31, 2019)

I'm reminded of that wonderful Short packed comic which made the claim women are only attracted to men "built for agility". Wtf does that even mean.


----------



## One Man Bland (Mar 31, 2019)

Catgirl IRL said:


> I'm reminded of that wonderful Short packed comic which made the claim women are only attracted to men "built for agility". Wtf does that even mean.


When people say that, they’re usually talking about how male and female artists tend to implement different visual languages. Women on average tend to lean towards much more “flowy” styles, so everyone tends to be leaner and less defined - see shows like Sailor Moon or anything made by CLAMP.

What people tend to forget however is that despite the difference in execution, the intended principle is still the same. The big muscle guys in women’s entertainment are still representing an idealized big strong man body even if they don’t look explicitly like the Hulk. Just look at any title that had men as the target demographic but also has large swaths of fan girls swooning for the male characters.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Apr 4, 2019)

Remember, if a female cosplayer has to use double-sided tape, you shouldn't make it a costume for your fictional characters. Because it's too much of a cost for those poor women. Also, if you're a guy wearing it for laughs, you better respect the female who does.


----------



## The Demon Pimp of Razgriz (Apr 4, 2019)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Remember, if a female cosplayer has to use double-sided tape, you shouldn't make it a costume for your fictional characters. Because it's too much of a cost for those poor women. Also, if you're a guy wearing it for laughs, you better respect the female who does.



Jesus Christ, this has to be the most patently absurd, retarded thing I've read on that site and that's saying something:



> New rule for female armor: if you design female armor and you wouldnt be willing to cosplay it, you’re making a mistake...
> 
> If you’re a guy and you’d wear it because “it’d be funny” but you wouldn’t respect a female cosplayer who wore it: You are a mistake.





> Another caveat to the rule, inspired by an article we linked in the past: if a costume is (near*) impossible to replicate or too uncomfortable to wear for cosplayers - it fails as a costume...
> 
> Honestly, if a cosplayer would need to use double-sided tape in order to maintain their decency while wearing your costume, maybe just… don’t.



Since when do companies design outfits based on the whims of cosplayers? Oh wait a minute, THEY ALREADY DO! Part of the reason they design women in hot outfits is specifically because they KNOW cosplayers will want to cosplay as these hot women. Do I really need to post rows of images of 2B cosplayers to hammer in this point? Or any other scantily clad female fictional character for that matter? Do they think cosplayers are bothered by the need to use double sided tape? Seriously? I like how they presume to speak for all cosplayers, when I'm wiling to bet none of the bitches involved in this site has cosplayed a day in their life or knows anything about the craft.

And once again, they unironically fail to understand that FICTION is FANTASY and isn't predicated on real life. Why the fuck would anyone need to be willing to dress up as a character before they can design their outfit? I've never seen Stan Lee dress up as Spider Man, or any of the characters he had a hand in creating. These statements are so headbangingly stupid, I'm horrified they actually thought any of this bullshit was worth championing.

Oh and this comment is hilarious:


> Indeed. I remember when I went to Comic Con in London and saw someone dressed up as Ryuko but without her Kamui because I don't think it would even be safe to wear that. Apparently they told me they found a tutorial online for how to *make it safe* apparently? Hmmmm....



Sounds like that cosplayer was too fucking lazy to make a Kamui, because I've seen hundreds, literally HUNDREDS, of cosplayers cosplay as Ryuko in her Kamui, both transformed and un-transformed.


----------



## madethistocomment (Apr 4, 2019)

> Indeed. I remember when I went to Comic Con in London and saw someone dressed up as Ryuko but *without her Kamui because I don't think it would even be safe to wear that. *Apparently they told me they found a tutorial online for how to make it safe apparently? Hmmmm....


Ah yes



Women



Defenitely



Can't



Safely



Cosplay



As



Kamui.




Nope! Can't do it. Not at all. Just ignore the 78,000 Ryuko cosplayers at any anime convention ever. Nah.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Apr 4, 2019)

I could see this beautifully working against them. Since some of the scantly clad men designs they love so much would be deemed inappropriate to wear in public and/or too hard to wear (like that gay, green wizard and his codpiece).


----------



## One Man Bland (Apr 4, 2019)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Remember, if a female cosplayer has to use double-sided tape, you shouldn't make it a costume for your fictional characters. Because it's too much of a cost for those poor women. Also, if you're a guy wearing it for laughs, you better respect the female who does.





> double-sided tape



Th-they know that there's a special adhesive that the pros used in order to comfortably keep strapless dresses and bras in place for this exact purpose, right??? There's even a backless bra that serves a similar purpose, because there's an entire market for women who want to show more skin without having a conventional bra show through. Hell, I've seen strapless dresses, bras, and knee socks that have strips of rubber in their lining so that they naturally stick to skin without the need for adhesive. There's so many popular looks among women outside of cosplay that solutions to these exact conundrums are mainstream and numerous/varied enough that you're bound to find one that would suite your preferences.

Forget being ignorant of cosplay norms, this is "The most adventurous I've ever been is polka-dot hipster briefs I bought on sale at Old Navy" levels of fashion ignorance.


----------



## John Titor (Apr 4, 2019)

So I suppose those mecha cosplays shouldn't be done because they are the most complex and very hard to move in, never mind that they would end up being gender neutral.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Apr 5, 2019)

The good ladies decide to sex up Green Arrow's design and someone needs to tell them that the nipple shots don't quite work.


----------



## Stab You in the Back (Apr 5, 2019)

The nipple is absurd, but its not anatomically incorrect.   He looks like a slightly more modest version of my bro Gannicus.



Spoiler



Exposed nipples.  Thong.  Distinct lack of protection over vital bits when engaging in mortal combat.  He checks every box.


----------



## One Man Bland (Apr 5, 2019)

I think it's more the nipple is way too close to the armpit. It's like they realized that no matter what they did there was no realistic way to expose the nipples so they just stuck it anywhere. Though even then considering the number of shirtless men in media I'm not sure why they consider nipples to be such a "gotcha!"

I'm more annoyed that for some stupid reason they seem to have interpreted the crotch padding as his actually crotch and therefore made it bulge. It's not like there aren't female designs with loin clothes that they would REEE at. Although this design does really highlight how little actual skill they have with how much they fucked up both the thighs and the leg belts - even accounting for this being a proof of concept scribble that the original artist probably shat out in 15 minutes.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Apr 5, 2019)

One Man Bland said:


> I think it's more the nipple is way too close to the armpit. It's like they realized that no matter what they did there was no realistic way to expose the nipples so they just stuck it anywhere


I knew there was a reason the nipples annoyed me and not for the reason they wanted.


----------



## RockVolnutt (Apr 5, 2019)

"DC never sexualizes men" and then you remember this was a real variant cover for an issue of Justice League.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Apr 6, 2019)

RockVolnutt said:


> "DC never sexualizes men" and then you remember this was a real variant cover for an issue of Justice League.


That's the thing. You don't need oversized bulges and holes in the shirt to show the nipples to make a guy look hot.


----------



## One Man Bland (Apr 7, 2019)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> I could see this beautifully working against them. Since some of the scantly clad men designs they love so much would be deemed inappropriate to wear in public and/or too hard to wear (like that gay, green wizard and his codpiece).


I’m actually a little surprised BABD haven’t attracted the same criticisms that the Hawkeye Initiative received for that green wizard design - namely using satire as an excuse to depict various yaoi-centric fetishes and homophobic undertones what with the blow job hand gesture being used for mockery at the character’s expense.

Then again they did get a lot of shit for the troon fetishism a few pages back, so maybe they’ll start attracting more ire for that sort of thing in the future.


----------



## Thexenoclop (Apr 7, 2019)

Ok so double post today

Something about Mortal kombat
http://bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com/tagged/Mortal-Kombat-11
And a bingo for some game ive never heard of called bonds of the skies http://bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com/tagged/Bonds-of-the-Skies


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Apr 7, 2019)

Thexenoclop said:


> A bingo for some game ive never heard of called bonds of the skies http://bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com/tagged/Bonds-of-the-Skies


Given how loose her skirt is, I don't see why it should get the skin-tight mark for it.


----------



## John Titor (Apr 8, 2019)

Thexenoclop said:


> And a bingo for some game ive never heard of called bonds of the skies http://bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com/tagged/Bonds-of-the-Skies





> Please read whatever you’re furiously typing again, delete it and rethink your life choices.


I'll say the same thing about your art education and your career choices.

I'm sorry, I can't help myself ripping into her art.


----------



## HeyYou (Apr 8, 2019)

RockVolnutt said:


> "DC never sexualizes men" and then you remember this was a real variant cover for an issue of Justice League.


I get that roided up superheroes look dumb sometimes, but Superman and Batman are definitely not the right body type here.


----------



## RockVolnutt (Apr 8, 2019)

HeyYou said:


> I get that roided up superheroes look dumb sometimes, but Superman and Batman are definitely not the right body type here.


Tbh I'd probably swap Hal and Barry's bodies there. He might've been in the Air Force but the skinny guy look doesn't fit a military guy. Barry would probably be the smallest guy there since his background doesn't require much physical activity.


----------



## One Man Bland (Apr 8, 2019)

Thexenoclop said:


> Ok so double post today
> 
> Something about Mortal kombat
> http://bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com/tagged/Mortal-Kombat-11
> And a bingo for some game ive never heard of called bonds of the skies http://bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com/tagged/Bonds-of-the-Skies





> And don’t get me wrong, I’m happy that the 2 ladies have some breast support now, but their breasts are still very clearly accented by their clothes for some reason.


It’s called “having tits.” I know the chick running this is a surfboard who never goes outside, but Jesus if this is solid proof at to why no one should bother listening to them in the first place - give an inch and they’ll keep taking miles until every female character is a 300 lbs lardass wearing 10 turtlenecks and a carved up face.

Also the Jade design is awful just for the fact that they took a character named after a bright green stone and decided that her main color should be salmon.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Apr 12, 2019)

Today we got another redesign, but this one isn't as bad since Martian Manhunter has dressed about as skimpy before (see his Silver Age version). It's just the anime blush that ruins it.


----------



## weirdMcGee (Apr 14, 2019)

He looks the same.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Apr 14, 2019)

weirdMcGee said:


> He looks the same.


The face and body are smoother and the loincloth is supposed to be semi-transparent.


----------



## Sun Shihong (Apr 14, 2019)

> Please read whatever you’re furiously typing again, delete it and rethink your life choices.



Why is she always so condescending? Damn, I can't read her posts without getting this urge to laugh until I die of asphyxiation. It's always assuming that everyone who disagrees with her in the slightest is performing a personal attack or else is a "salty dudebro neckbeard". 

Please, BABD owner, read whatever you're furiously typing to project your frustrations at, and keep delivering. I've been a bit sad these days and I need something to make me happy.


----------



## Ceiling Kitten (Apr 15, 2019)

Sun Shihong said:


> Why is she always so condescending? Damn, I can't read her posts without getting this urge to laugh until I die of asphyxiation. It's always assuming that everyone who disagrees with her in the slightest is performing a personal attack or else is a "salty dudebro neckbeard".
> 
> Please, BABD owner, read whatever you're furiously typing to project your frustrations at, and keep delivering. I've been a bit sad these days and I need something to make me happy.



Because she’s an insecure, frumpy, probably ugly girl who needs to feel superior online so she can compensate for how miserable she is in RL.


----------



## Pina Colada (Apr 17, 2019)

How does Ozzie not understand perspective? The character is meant to look imposing from an up angle.


Spoiler: Lard of Angels



Before:

After:


----------



## One Man Bland (Apr 17, 2019)

Pina Colada said:


> How does Ozzie not understand perspective? The character is meant to look imposing from an up angle.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Lard of Angels
> ...


Ironically, at least on my end, I just noticed that BABD has caught that new Tumblr virus that redirects all your blogs’ links to porn.

At least the bots have a sense of humor.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Apr 17, 2019)

Pina Colada said:


> How does Ozzie not understand perspective? The character is meant to look imposing from an up angle.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Lard of Angels
> ...


That white padding makes her look fat.


----------



## Thexenoclop (Apr 17, 2019)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> That white padding makes her look fat.


Plus it doesn't look like it will protect against anything and probably slow down her mobility


----------



## HeyYou (Apr 18, 2019)

Pina Colada said:


> How does Ozzie not understand perspective? The character is meant to look imposing from an up angle.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Lard of Angels
> ...


Is that even her skin in the first one? It looks like an undersuit of some kind.


----------



## Sun Shihong (Apr 18, 2019)

Pina Colada said:


> How does Ozzie not understand perspective? The character is meant to look imposing from an up angle.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Lard of Angels
> ...


That would require Ozzie to have at least some basic knowledge on how clothing works. That was meant to be a coat of something, but ended up as having a misshapen, overweight girl with a skin disease. Also, she edited the picture to remove all of the dynamism. 

What a sad life, trying to de-sexualize beautiful, awe-inspiring heroines because of low self-esteem. 



Meanwhile, this picture of Sakura Shinguji is everything Ozzie tried to convey with that shitty redrawn but failed. Sakura has abundant femininity while still showing off a gallant pose and looking stylish as fuck with the clothing. 

That is being sophisticated. Adding a puffy jacket to hide the sensuality of a ninja girl isn't improving at all, being "chubbier" just destroyed the concept of the illustration by itself, and only served to turn a rather interesting drawing into a weird piece of anti-sexy propaganda.


----------



## Thexenoclop (Apr 18, 2019)

I have nothing really say about this just thought you guys would want to see this(the samus one im referring to btw)http://bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com/tagged/cosplay


----------



## SnowBall (Apr 19, 2019)

So they accuse the submitter of making things up...only to write their own response with nothing but anecdotes and cherry picking art. Classy.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Apr 22, 2019)

Today's NSFW redesign has me wondering, "Is it just me or do her boobs look off?"


----------



## Catgirl IRL (Apr 22, 2019)

Those are tranny tits.


----------



## Night Owl (Apr 22, 2019)

Wouldn't bare tits just get in the way though?


----------



## Catgirl IRL (Apr 22, 2019)

Also this is really minor all things considered, but in the drive for realism she's gone and sliced her own throat open by holding the bladed side against her neck.


----------



## RockVolnutt (Apr 22, 2019)

Night Owl said:


> Wouldn't bare tits just get in the way though?


Isn't the lady running BABD as flat as a board? That would explain it.


----------



## Sun Shihong (Apr 22, 2019)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Today's NSFW redesign has me wondering, "Is it just me or do her boobs look off?"



_"We always welcome redesigns that are made with something else in mind than “can I fap to her?” "_

Lots of artists have redrawn Red Sonja in ways that make her still empowering and tough, embracing such traits in a way that doesn't require her to be sexualized.

One particular example:





"B-but muh cleavage, muh fapping fodder for fedora dudebros" 

Fapping fodder for fedora dudebros still capture more of the essence of the character than that ridiculously retarded meth junkie Ozzie claims to be an "accurate redesign based on the Christorical period that she's based on". 

Truly a misunderstood genius of our age.


----------



## Ruin (Apr 22, 2019)

Isn't Red heavily based on the Schlocky deliberately ridiculous genre that brought us Conan The Barbarian and Heavy Metal? Why is context a foreign word for these people?


----------



## R.E.O. Spedwagon (Apr 22, 2019)

How did that image even get past the Tumblr porn ban? Shouldn't it have been slapped down hard, given how puritanical their terms of service are?


----------



## One Man Bland (Apr 22, 2019)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Today's NSFW redesign has me wondering, "Is it just me or do her boobs look off?"


It's because the artist has simultaneously shrunk her breast size while giving them the kind of sag that's only seen with women of a much bigger cup size. I'm sure if asked about the nipples being place half-way under the boobs the response would be to point you to tribes in Africa that have never used bras and thus witness the effects of age/gravity much sooner, but if you ever actually look at the women in those tribes the general placement of the breasts on someone who's a B-cup or lower isn't really all that far off from a woman whose worn a bra all her life - the only difference being and the bra-wearing woman's will be rounder with a little more perk. That's not even getting into the fact that a woman's musculature also increases breast perk as the pectoral muscles are directly under the breasts and control at least part of their appearance.

For all their hemming and hawing about research and realism, they really aren't all that different from the creators they ree about in terms of slapping together random traits with no regards for realism as long as it plays into a specific aesthetic. Except this time instead of the aesthetic being "rule of cool" it's primary goal is to be conservative and "un-fappable."

On a different note, I really hate BABD's habit of posting links to similar topics, especially ones that seem to reference specifics posts that supposedly have evidence to back up whatever they're talking about, only for the link to redirect to a random tag for whatever that post was supposedly attributed to. It's always such a headache trying to sort through their posts since you're bound to see the most recent ones over and over.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Apr 22, 2019)

I know they wish America would embrace nudity like their uggy-titted Red Sonja, but if it happened they would be miserable since many artists would try to make the boobs look good or at least not saggy. If you look at European or Japanese comics/manga, the breasts are nice and round.


----------



## John Titor (Apr 23, 2019)

Sun Shihong said:


> _"We always welcome redesigns that are made with something else in mind than “can I fap to her?” "_
> 
> Lots of artists have redrawn Red Sonja in ways that make her still empowering and tough, embracing such traits in a way that doesn't require her to be sexualized.
> 
> ...





> Accurate


Accurate to what? Conan and his associated setting was created in a fictional era as an excuse for the writers to make shit up without doing too much research.


----------



## One Man Bland (Apr 23, 2019)

Thexenoclop said:


> I have nothing really say about this just thought you guys would want to see this(the samus one im referring to btw)http://bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com/tagged/cosplay





> *TL;DR: People who obviously never spoke with any woman sure do feel the most eager to mansplain what women really want from female video game characters.*


The thing that makes this infuriating is not only is are they insinuating that women who like or are indifferent to skimpier costumes are either nonexistent or somehow dishonest - in which case I'd love to see them try to explain the cosplayers who deliberately make costumes skimpier than canon or women in tabletop RPGs who willingly make their own characters not-BABD compliant - but it completely misses why people bring such women up.

Unlike BABD, no one has ever tried to claim that there aren't people who don't like revealing character designs or boob armor. Hell, a lot of their critics tend to like some of franchises BABD praises like the Soulsbourne games or FMA that also have more conservative female character designs. The real problem with BABD is that they aren't satisfied with just holding up the franchises that fall in line with their ideal design criteria. And when people are given the choice between agreeing with the people who think anything that doesn't follow that criteria shouldn't be allowed to exist and the people who essentially believe artists should just do whatever they want and anyone who doesn't like it can ignore it, most people are going to side with the latter.

EDIT: Forgot to add, I love how BABD frequently criticizes their own critics who point to women who do like their fair share of chain mail bikinis and skin tight suits as cleavage, when they're using a sample size of one woman to refute the claims of their opposition.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Apr 23, 2019)

Looking back at it, I realized one thing that was off with the topless Red Sonja is that she looks a bit like she's a victim of breast ironing (NSFW).


----------



## Thexenoclop (Apr 28, 2019)

Here we have the latest complains form BARD

A redesign for the first league of angel game https://bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com/tagged/League-of-Angels

A bingo for some game called azure saga pathfinder https://bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com/tagged/Azure-Sage:-Pathfinder

And whatever this is https://bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com/tagged/socialism


----------



## Catgirl IRL (Apr 28, 2019)

Fighting fuck toys!!!!!!! 

Gives the woman a massive dick, draws attention to it with cod piece.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Apr 29, 2019)

While I like this positive example, the thing that bugs me the most is that very narrow eyeslit on her helmet.


----------



## One Man Bland (Apr 29, 2019)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> While I like this positive example, the thing that bugs me the most is that very narrow eyeslit on her helmet.


Every once in a while BABD shares a decent design - usually from someone way outside their own circles - but again, the core problem with BABD as a whole can be summed up by this sentence here:


> This is also a good opportunity to reiterate that here at BABD, we’re not against lady characters wearing dresses, or even revealing clothes, *for the right occasion*.


The problem being that, when you go through their actual posts, the "right occasion" appears to be "never" seeing as how they've contradicted this point by bitching about shit that's deliberately tongue n' cheek, bitched about other designs that have similar designs to the owns linked (one I see the most is regular pants being "too tight" and being replaced with baggy ones) and I'm pretty sure here they're getting their panties in a twist over a game from an app store.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Apr 29, 2019)

One Man Bland said:


> Every once in a while BABD shares a decent design - usually from someone way outside their own circles - but again, the core problem with BABD as a whole can be summed up by this sentence here:
> 
> The problem being that, when you go through their actual posts, the "right occasion" appears to be "never" seeing as how they've contradicted this point by bitching about shit that's deliberately tongue n' cheek, bitched about other designs that have similar designs to the owns linked (one I see the most is regular pants being "too tight" and being replaced with baggy ones) and I'm pretty sure here they're getting their panties in a twist over a game from an app store.


I'm sure they'd give the BDSM outfits from the webcomic, Sunstone, a pass. These kinds of people like that comic for a reason (probably the bisexual women in a gay relationship).


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Apr 30, 2019)

I thought I'd share another positive example they found where they took the female mushroom woman and now made her indistinguishable from the male version (except she has a different top).


----------



## Catgirl IRL (Apr 30, 2019)

Of course she's a butch lesbian, lmfao


----------



## John Titor (May 5, 2019)

Technically not BABD, but I thought it should get an honorable mention here. Or would this go in SJW art? Although I'm surprised they didn't go after this one. On the other hand, the last time they went after SMT, they admitted they knew nothing about the series.


Spoiler: New Persona 5 character / kinda big


----------



## Just Some Other Guy (May 5, 2019)

No, I think ATLUS does know what they're doing with their hands. They're making money. Unlike these chucklefucks.


----------



## Ceiling Kitten (May 5, 2019)

John Titor said:


> Technically not BABD, but I thought it should get an honorable mention here. Or would this go in SJW art? Although I'm surprised they didn't go after this one. On the other hand, the last time they went after SMT, they admitted they knew nothing about the series.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: New Persona 5 character / kinda big
> ...


The funniest thing is that this chick has a “DON’T REPOST/ALTER MUH ARTWORK WEHHHHH” warning in her profile... and yet she happily takes someone else’s artwork and modifies it to get asspats. 

She got told to go fuck herself by Twitter, and unsurprisingly locked her account to escape the consequences of her own hypocrisy and stupidity.


----------



## Thexenoclop (May 5, 2019)

So yeah BARD is back with another shitty comic 
https://bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com/tagged/comic also does anyone know who is the artist for the elf they use for a site logo


----------



## Ruin (May 5, 2019)

John Titor said:


> Technically not BABD, but I thought it should get an honorable mention here. Or would this go in SJW art? Although I'm surprised they didn't go after this one. On the other hand, the last time they went after SMT, they admitted they knew nothing about the series.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: New Persona 5 character / kinda big
> ...



Persona 5 autism incoming. The Phantom thieve's outfits take the form of various aspects of their personalities. Makato's is an outlaw biker outfit because she secretly yearns to operate outside the law in order to seek justice. Futaba's looks like an 80's sci fi Tron like suit because she's an otaku who loves sci fi/fantasy. The new girl's outfit includes a leotard *BECAUSE SHE IS A GYMNAST! *

Seriously these people would look less idiotic if they would play/watch the media they criticize.


----------



## John Titor (May 5, 2019)

Ruin said:


> Persona 5 autism incoming. The Phantom thieve's outfits take the form of various aspects of their personalities. Makato's is an outlaw biker outfit because she secretly yearns to operate outside the law in order to seek justice. Futaba's looks like an 80's sci fi Tron like suit because she's an otaku who loves sci fi/fantasy. The new girl's outfit includes a leotard *BECAUSE SHE IS A GYMNAST! *
> 
> Seriously these people would look less idiotic if they would play/watch the media they criticize.


Hell, if they wanted to edit it, it should just make as much sense. Why a tutu? New girl is copying Joker who is designed like a French dandy.


----------



## Tanti-Fanti (May 6, 2019)

Thexenoclop said:


> So yeah BARD is back with another shitty comic
> https://bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com/tagged/comic also does anyone know who is the artist for the elf they use for a site logo


I hate how strawmanny this comic is. I've never seen ANY fantasy fan get super upset over armor being more accurate to the period. This also fails to take into account that these people want characters to wear heavy armor/ baggy pants in conditions that don't make sense. Many fantasy works that aren't interested in explaining all the functions of armor just do whatever they want because it is a fantasy world. Even the bikini armor they complain about still has a place in the world as long as it's generally accepted as the norm. The rule should be " does this make sense and is the character still endearing?" not "cover her up because MEN".

*Have these people ever thought that MAYBE, just MAYBE people have an attachment to these characters, young and old, male and female because they can look past that and enjoy the series for what it is?* Don't get me wrong, I hate blatant fanservice as much as the next person, but if it makes sense and the character is perfectly comfortable with it, what's the point?* Have these people noticed that their efforts to police FICTIONAL CHARACTERS hasn't changed any young girls perspective of how they feel about their body or prevent some sick pervert from preying on others? *The point is normal people make a distinction between fiction and reality. Any outliers should not be counted. Because they are clearly the exception. I've seen these people claim that these types of outfits lead to misogyny, but in reality, life is just more complicated than that.


----------



## One Man Bland (May 6, 2019)

Ruin said:


> Persona 5 autism incoming. The Phantom thieve's outfits take the form of various aspects of their personalities. Makato's is an outlaw biker outfit because she secretly yearns to operate outside the law in order to seek justice. Futaba's looks like an 80's sci fi Tron like suit because she's an otaku who loves sci fi/fantasy. The new girl's outfit includes a leotard *BECAUSE SHE IS A GYMNAST! *
> 
> Seriously these people would look less idiotic if they would play/watch the media they criticize.


Aren't these characters fighting inside of people's dreams as well? So why does it matter if their outfits aren't 1000% realistic when the environment they're in won't be conforming to anything resembling real world physics anyways?



Tanti-Fanti said:


> I hate how strawmanny this comic is. I've never seen ANY fantasy fan get super upset over armor being more accurate to the period. This also fails to take into account that these people want characters to wear heavy armor/ baggy pants in conditions that don't make sense. Many fantasy works that aren't interested in explaining all the functions of armor just do whatever they want because it is a fantasy world. Even the bikini armor they complain about still has a place in the world as long as it's generally accepted as the norm. The rule should be " does this make sense and is the character still endearing?" not "cover her up because MEN".
> 
> *Have these people ever thought that MAYBE, just MAYBE people have an attachment to these characters, young and old, male and female because they can look past that and enjoy the series for what it is?* Don't get me wrong, I hate blatant fanservice as much as the next person, but if it makes sense and the character is perfectly comfortable with it, what's the point?* Have these people noticed that their efforts to police FICTIONAL CHARACTERS hasn't changed any young girls perspective of how they feel about their body or prevent some sick pervert from preying on others? *The point is normal people make a distinction between fiction and reality. Any outliers should not be counted. Because they are clearly the exception. I've seen these people claim that these types of outfits lead to misogyny, but in reality, life is just more complicated than that.


I think the comic is supposed to be strawmanning people who criticize SJWs who want more female knights and pee-oh-see in what's supposed to be a historical realism setting because they insist those things were totally commonplace everywhere in every era and the white patriarchy just performed a massive cover-up, but then people who defend historical realism also don't mind bikini armor in what's clearly a fantasy setting.

It's still strawmanning mind you, but it's also false equivalence in that they're acting as though the concept of suspension of disbelief is a concrete set of rules and not a sliding scale that works by a case-by-case basis taking into account the particular work of fiction, the presentation, and an internal consistency that doesn't always conform to real life.


----------



## RockVolnutt (May 6, 2019)

Tanti-Fanti said:


> I hate how strawmanny this comic is. I've never seen ANY fantasy fan get super upset over armor being more accurate to the period. This also fails to take into account that these people want characters to wear heavy armor/ baggy pants in conditions that don't make sense. Many fantasy works that aren't interested in explaining all the functions of armor just do whatever they want because it is a fantasy world. Even the bikini armor they complain about still has a place in the world as long as it's generally accepted as the norm. The rule should be " does this make sense and is the character still endearing?" not "cover her up because MEN".
> 
> *Have these people ever thought that MAYBE, just MAYBE people have an attachment to these characters, young and old, male and female because they can look past that and enjoy the series for what it is?* Don't get me wrong, I hate blatant fanservice as much as the next person, but if it makes sense and the character is perfectly comfortable with it, what's the point?* Have these people noticed that their efforts to police FICTIONAL CHARACTERS hasn't changed any young girls perspective of how they feel about their body or prevent some sick pervert from preying on others? *The point is normal people make a distinction between fiction and reality. Any outliers should not be counted. Because they are clearly the exception. I've seen these people claim that these types of outfits lead to misogyny, but in reality, life is just more complicated than that.


It's not criticizing them for more historically accurate armor, it's criticizing them with "If you're okay with Red Sonja's chainmail bra than why do you hate women and minorities being in unlikely settings".......except it's a broken analogy since they themselves want no more tiddy and more black lesbian Muslim queens in 1200s England.


----------



## UE 558 (May 6, 2019)

Jesus these fags seem like the most unfun wet blankets on the fucking planet, like if they caught me playing Bayonetta, they’d probably respond to me with a “libtard meme” tier lengthy lecture about patriarchy.


----------



## Jaimas (May 6, 2019)

Thexenoclop said:


> So yeah BARD is back with another shitty comic
> https://bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com/tagged/comic also does anyone know who is the artist for the elf they use for a site logo



> Unironically links Dobbybear.

You know what's sadder than Dobson? Dobson's orbiters.



purpleboy said:


> Jesus these fags seem like the most unfun wet blankets on the fucking planet, like if they caught me playing Bayonetta, they’d probably respond to me with a “libtard meme” tier lengthy lecture about patriarchy.



Link them Senran Kagura or Queen's Blade footage and you could probably kill them outright.


----------



## Vault Boy (May 6, 2019)

purpleboy said:


> Jesus these fags seem like the most unfun wet blankets on the fucking planet, like if they caught me playing Bayonetta, they’d probably respond to me with a “libtard meme” tier lengthy lecture about patriarchy.


Of course. These people genuinely believe that everything is inherently political and simple fun is "problematic".


----------



## UE 558 (May 6, 2019)

Vault Boy said:


> Of course. These people genuinely believe that everything is inherently political and simple fun is "problematic".


Meanwhile in my deep, interactive 1899 Old West political commentary


----------



## Tanti-Fanti (May 6, 2019)

One Man Bland said:


> Aren't these characters fighting inside of people's dreams as well? So why does it matter if their outfits aren't 1000% realistic when the environment they're in won't be conforming to anything resembling real world physics anyways?
> 
> 
> I think the comic is supposed to be strawmanning people who criticize SJWs who want more female knights and pee-oh-see in what's supposed to be a historical realism setting because they insist those things were totally commonplace everywhere in every era and the white patriarchy just performed a massive cover-up, but then people who defend historical realism also don't mind bikini armor in what's clearly a fantasy setting.
> ...





RockVolnutt said:


> It's not criticizing them for more historically accurate armor, it's criticizing them with "If you're okay with Red Sonja's chainmail bra than why do you hate women and minorities being in unlikely settings".......except it's a broken analogy since they themselves want no more tiddy and more black lesbian Muslim queens in 1200s England.



Thanks for clearing it up a bit. I probably misread this a bit. I think that's what they were going for but the message is just so half-assed. The issue I really have as you both mention is how fetishy it comes off as. It's kind of creepy. I also think and agree people should be allowed to complain about historical-inspired media NOT following what they promised viewers. It's like making a cyborg be in WWII (which already sadly happened). Historical fiction/fantasy is one thing, but trying to rewrite history so that racism suddenly didn't exist in the 1950s segregated U.S is ridiculous.



One Man Bland said:


> Aren't these characters fighting inside of people's dreams as well? So why does it matter if their outfits aren't 1000% realistic when the environment they're in won't be conforming to anything resembling real world physics anyways?



They kind of do. It's more of a cognitive state that they journey into someone's mind. It follows a lot of psychological theories that I won't go into but essentially the costumes are supposed to be a reflection of who they want to be and what they want rebel against. And again, Soejima did a fine job. If these people even read anything by the guy he has a strict philosophy on each character, how they are designed, etc. He had an interview in the Persona 4 artbooks that actually highlighted why he gave each character their unique persona. Worth a read.

Too bad many of these people will just blame it all on horny men. Completely ignoring others progress, dedication, and work.


----------



## John Titor (May 6, 2019)

Jaimas said:


> > Unironically links Dobbybear.
> 
> You know what's sadder than Dobson? Dobson's orbiters.
> 
> ...





> Did nothing but shit on Dragon's Crown for a good while
> Jessica Rabbit pin up is all in good fun


I knew Dobson was a hypocrite but to be this tone deaf.


----------



## IceGray (May 6, 2019)

Honestly I'd be more creeped out by Dobson and his worship of lesbians that Tumblr fujoettes picked up than anything from Dragon's Crown, At least George admits he likes his exaggerations.


----------



## Jaimas (May 6, 2019)

John Titor said:


> I knew Dobson was a hypocrite but to be this tone deaf.



Dobby fucking _hates _Quiet. It's kind of a weird thing of his.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (May 6, 2019)

Jaimas said:


> Dobby fucking _hates _Quiet. It's kind of a weird thing of his.


I think its because the female SJWs/feminists hate her and he's trying to fit in.


----------



## Vault Boy (May 7, 2019)

Jaimas said:


> Dobby fucking _hates _Quiet. It's kind of a weird thing of his.


Does he actually hate her, or does he "hate" her as a smokescreen to conceal his true feelings?

I mean, self-proclaimed male feminists often turn out to be pieces of shit behind the image they project, so...


----------



## Jaimas (May 7, 2019)

Vault Boy said:


> Does he actually hate her, or does he "hate" her as a smokescreen to conceal his true feelings?
> 
> I mean, self-proclaimed male feminists often turn out to be pieces of shit behind the image they project, so...



I'm actually going to go with the latter. He despises her far beyond his capacity to rationalize it.


----------



## RockVolnutt (May 7, 2019)

Vault Boy said:


> Does he actually hate her, or does he "hate" her as a smokescreen to conceal his true feelings?
> 
> I mean, self-proclaimed male feminists often turn out to be pieces of shit behind the image they project, so...


Not to derail this into a Dobson thread but Quiet isn't his type at all. He's into young girls from children's media engaging in homosexual acts. I'm not directly calling him a pedophile especially since he has the same reactions to older characters like the MCU girls. My view on it is it's just an unfortunate side-effect of the kind of media he consumes due to immaturity and not necessarily an attraction to minors.

Basically Quiet is bad because Metal Gear is an "adult thing" while the strongest stuff Dobby can handle is stories about 5th graders beating comically evil people by the power of friendship.


----------



## Thexenoclop (May 14, 2019)

How petty and desperation must someone be to complain about ads for shitty  web game is beyond  me https://bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com/tagged/web-ads


----------



## John Titor (May 14, 2019)

> What I find amusing about these designs is they are made by an Chinese company - but there’s almost no link to Chinese fashions, clothing, designs, etc.
> 
> These are basically Chinese artists looking at how Western artists have tried to imagine these costumes, then trying to make them kind of like the weird western fantasy designs they see in western video games.



Okay and? This line of logic reminds me of when Pixyteri thinks the Japanese only eat Japanese food.


----------



## Catgirl IRL (May 14, 2019)

Stupid chinks need to stay in their own cultural boundaries.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (May 17, 2019)

Today in making male characters more sexy, they turn one guy's weapons into dicks.


----------



## One Man Bland (May 17, 2019)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Today in making male characters more sexy, they turn one guy's weapons into dicks.


You know, one thing I’ve always noticed about typical Tumblr “THIS is what REAL women find sexy” posts and redraws, it always comes off as code for “why isn’t my cross-dressing/yaoi fetish mainstream”

But the more I see BABD’s redesigns, the more I question if they really understand what appeals to yaoi fan girls either. Most of the ones I know of don’t like saggy moobs, and I honestly wouldn’t have batted an eye if said moobs and “phallic” (I definitely wouldn’t have gotten dicks from those if they hadn’t said anything) shoulder guns had been the actual design. I doubt most gamers would have either.


----------



## Jaimas (May 17, 2019)

One Man Bland said:


> You know, one thing I’ve always noticed about typical Tumblr “THIS is what REAL women find sexy” posts and redraws, it always comes off as code for “why isn’t my cross-dressing/yaoi fetish mainstream”
> 
> But the more I see BABD’s redesigns, the more I question if they really understand what appeals to yaoi fan girls either. Most of the ones I know of don’t like saggy moobs, and I honestly wouldn’t have batted an eye if said moobs and “phallic” (I definitely wouldn’t have gotten dicks from those if they hadn’t said anything) shoulder guns had been the actual design. I doubt most gamers would have either.



See, now the first thing that jumped out at me was how much that Torb variant looked like Bro Team Pill, and how it was obvious BABD wanted the shoulder-warming pleasures of Brote's signature sex-move, the Salty Pauldron™.


----------



## madethistocomment (May 18, 2019)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Today in making male characters more sexy, they turn one guy's weapons into dicks.


Again with the nipple piercings!

With codpiece wizard and now this Torbjortion, methinks one of the hags there has a fetish.


----------



## Bogdandoff (May 18, 2019)

She should redesign every female video game character to wear a burqa.


----------



## One Man Bland (May 19, 2019)

I don't know about anyone else, but BABD's seething, frothing at the mouth hate boner for Overwatch is one of the funniest things to me about the blog. 

They don't realize how absolutely batshit insane they sound when they start ranting "Overwatch SAYS they want to "do womyn better" huh? Well what about these TWO WHOLE CHARACTERS who are showing _three inches_ of sinful skin and and have minor clothing details that could be potentially construed as provacotive on these completely optional skins, huh? Huh? EXPLAIN YOURSELF BLIZZARD." Especially when you see skins like this one that have similarly revealing and impractical details that would tick all the same boxes on their stupid bingo card.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (May 19, 2019)

One Man Bland said:


> Especially when you see skins like this one that have similarly revealing and impractical details that would tick all the same boxes on their stupid bingo card.


But that's a man so it doesn't count.


----------



## John Titor (May 20, 2019)

Don't mind me, I'm just autistically shitting all over their magnum opus.


----------



## RockVolnutt (May 21, 2019)

One Man Bland said:


> I don't know about anyone else, but BABD's seething, frothing at the mouth hate boner for Overwatch is one of the funniest things to me about the blog.
> 
> They don't realize how absolutely batshit insane they sound when they start ranting "Overwatch SAYS they want to "do womyn better" huh? Well what about these TWO WHOLE CHARACTERS who are showing _three inches_ of sinful skin and and have minor clothing details that could be potentially construed as provacotive on these completely optional skins, huh? Huh? EXPLAIN YOURSELF BLIZZARD." Especially when you see skins like this one that have similarly revealing and impractical details that would tick all the same boxes on their stupid bingo card.


My favorite is more their focus on DC when they bitch about comics. I don't know why them in particular even though they admit to not knowing much about them. It's funny because shit like one of the most famous Batman issues involved him sword fighting shirtless in the desert.

A Marvel focus would kinda make more sense if they were an MCU fan that hated "those icky comics" but of the big two, DC has tons of fan service moments focused on the guys.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (May 22, 2019)

A new redesign with armor that makes Angela look chunky.


----------



## Night Owl (May 22, 2019)

If the ultimate goal was to turn her into a man, I say they succeeded.


----------



## Catgirl IRL (May 22, 2019)

That's just ugly. Even putting aside the political context, she doesn't have a build suitable for the armour - looks as if she'd tumble over or walk as if a turtle's lodged up her ass.


----------



## RockVolnutt (May 22, 2019)

Catgirl IRL said:


> That's just ugly. Even putting aside the political context, she doesn't have a build suitable for the armour - looks as if she'd tumble over or walk as if a turtle's lodged up her ass.


It's worth noting in context, Angela is Thor's sister so the armor (or lack of it) only really exists for style. That plus "Pantheon Gods" like them are imprints of humanity's consciousness on the mystical energies of Earth so it's not inaccurate to call her a meme.

Just another instance of complaining about an impractical costume when the clothes are in more danger than the person wearing them.


----------



## Emperor Julian (May 22, 2019)

I think most of their redesigns fall flat when you consider they never put a fucking helmet on anyone.  Also that weird little loincloth on front is a total liability.

Also the redesign is visually ugly as sin.  if I was any good I'd been tempted to draw it again with the their parameters and not look like total shit.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (May 24, 2019)

Today we see their attempt at making sexy male clothes and while the middle one is the best, someone should tell them that massive pubes coming out of someone's pants isn't sexy. And the other one would look better on a girl.


----------



## weirdMcGee (May 24, 2019)

honestly, this isn't bad. would like the first one to be shirtless though and other things..


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (May 24, 2019)

weirdMcGee said:


> honestly, this isn't bad. would like the first one to be shirtless though and other things..


It could be worse. Make the guy on the left shirtless and shave his privates and it would look fine.


----------



## Catgirl IRL (May 24, 2019)

When was the last time a mainstream title had the woman's pubic hair falling out. 

Also lmao at the "it's good design" coming from the girl with a tranny fetish. You don't whine about how terrible skin is only to start fingerings yourself silly when it's shown on someone you want to bone.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (May 24, 2019)

Catgirl IRL said:


> When was the last time a mainstream title had the woman's pubic hair falling out.



There's that one Black Crowes' album (Amorica), but even that only had a little peeking out.


----------



## Tanti-Fanti (May 24, 2019)

*"This is unironically great character and costume design and it only proves how much we’re losing by not making sexy male outfits an acceptable norm in fiction"*

Source???? Source, please? The last time I checked sexy male outfits are all the rage with teenagers and older women. Where did this come from? Does this person really think males aren't and can't be sexualized?

I'll state this here, but men aren't dressed the same as women in sexy clothes because it's not attractive to a general audience. That's literally it. It's the reason why you typically won't see a guy in a thong compared to seeing a model with some weird boob piece. Different demographics like different things. Many women are going to find a hot, shirtless guy more attractive then they are if they were wearing a 2-piece bikini. Why? Because the male form is flat while with women you generally have to work a bit more to find something more fitting because of having a chest and wider hips. In fact, I remember talking to my art friends about this, and they mentioned how drawing guys were harder for them, because it was easy to make them look plain. And for women, it was a bit harder to draw them in some cases because they knew certain elements wouldn't look right on a woman.

*"Now imagine the world in which we didn’t default to having most female fantasy characters wear something like that, and in which the hero’s personality and history, regardless of gender, dictated what clothes designers gave them."  *

It's so ironic these people willingly LIE to themselves to create a narrative. Shantae, Bayonetta, 2B, Princess Zelda, Lara Croft, etc. All of these are supposed sexy women that these people shit upon, but you want to know what else they have? *Character. Personality, Charm, Backstories that people will remember because they connect REGARDLESS of what they wear. *People will always remember a character like Bayonetta over generic "SJW" character because the creators were not afraid to give them a personality. Now does every character need to have DDs and a thong? No. Can I admit pointless fanservice can be annoying? Yes. Absolutely. 

But the point I'm trying to make is that these people, at the end of the day are hypocrites. They look at the characters all at a surface level and even if you explain how it make sense for their clothes or their personality, they will never listen. You can not win with these people and I don't know why companies continue to try to submit to their demands.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (May 24, 2019)

Nor do they get that men and women's bodies are in general built differently. So what works on a woman will look silly on a man.


----------



## UE 558 (May 25, 2019)

I wonder what they think of jojo, it’s male fanservice hq


----------



## One Man Bland (May 25, 2019)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Today we see their attempt at making sexy male clothes and while the middle one is the best, someone should tell them that massive pubes coming out of someone's pants isn't sexy. And the other one would look better on a girl.


Yet another instance of "why isn't my yaoi/crosssdressing kink mainstream."

I also can't help but notice whenever they're asked about the male fan-service characters the excuse they tend to use right after "it doesn't count because power fantasy" is that the men's costumes are by default unisex so the female characters can't look stupid, but they seem to forget if you were to apply this fan-service fairly, a lot of female characters would just be completely topless.


----------



## UE 558 (May 25, 2019)

This is how you do an attractive male right 



Spoiler


----------



## CakeCutey (May 25, 2019)

purpleboy said:


> I wonder what they think of jojo, it’s male fanservice hq


They'd probably think most the characters are gay, so they'd ignore it.


----------



## UE 558 (May 25, 2019)

CakeCutey said:


> They'd probably think most the characters are gay, so they'd ignore it.


Or they’d get angry after finding out that Araki draws both men and women in skimpy outfits


----------



## Thexenoclop (May 26, 2019)

Now going on a league of legends armor bingo and rant because of the new comic focusing on lux's origin
https://bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com/tagged/league-of-legends


----------



## Medicated (May 26, 2019)

Tanti-Fanti said:


> It's so ironic these people willingly LIE to themselves to create a narrative. Shantae, Bayonetta, 2B, Princess Zelda, Lara Croft, etc. All of these are supposed sexy women that these people shit upon, but you want to know what else they have? *Character. Personality, Charm, Backstories that people will remember because they connect REGARDLESS of what they wear. *People will always remember a character like Bayonetta over generic "SJW" character because the creators were not afraid to give them a personality. Now does every character need to have DDs and a thong? No. Can I admit pointless fanservice can be annoying? Yes. Absolutely.



The thing is they are singling out characters that are sexy and have personality.  Not simply characters that have personality.  Take Ellie for example, she's what a young teenager and is cosplayed often and wears regular clothes, because it makes sense within that universe.  The fact many characters like that exist are ignored.  They want to be outraged at things that are considered popular due to characterization AND are notice-ably sexual.





The funny thing is, is that men will take characters that are popular for their characterization and sexualize them anyway.




If you even go and look at Mei from Overwatch, she is wearing a giant fur coat, she has no skin showing.  Her figure is almost completely obscured. She's the perfect BABD girl.  But that doesn't stop people.







Spoiler: nsfw










At the root of things it seems like a hatred of sexuality, specifically males attraction to the female form.  So it must be covered, be obscured.  These women must be "fixed".  Like they are the Islamic Council of Women in Media or something.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (May 27, 2019)

Thexenoclop said:


> Now going on a league of legends armor bingo and rant because of the new comic focusing on lux's origin
> https://bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com/tagged/league-of-legends


One thing I noticed they consider her clothes "bikini shaped" and "bared belly" despite having cloth covering her stomach.


----------



## TurnTheFreakingFrogsGay (May 27, 2019)

It's impossible to deny that some characters are designed to look sexy. But what's wrong with that? What's the point of erasing sexuality and saying eroticism is bad?


----------



## Tanti-Fanti (May 27, 2019)

TurnTheFreakingFrogsGay said:


> It's impossible to deny that some characters are designed to look sexy. But what's wrong with that? What's the point of erasing sexuality and saying eroticism is bad?



Sexuality and any sexual interest in a woman + man = bad. Even if a guy doesn't want care about sexy women, all men are sexist by default

Sexuality and any sexual interest in a man + woman = good and pure, even when it's clearly fetishism, it's perfectly okay when THEY do it.


----------



## VA 540 (May 28, 2019)

After reading through this whole thread, a few quick thoughts:

1) BABD has a point but they make it poorly. Yes, male artists constantly sexualize women. The point isn’t “skin is bad”, the point is “hey, is there any autonomy involved in this, like, at all?”. Though it’s amusing knowing BABD’s sexy men and things like magicmeatweek are definitely, absolutely satire and no one is making those designs with legitimate sexual intent, but some of you guys still fall for it. Cheers.

2) Shirtless men is considered a power fantasy, not objectification. If someone sees a shirtless man, they think “oh he’s strong”. Whereas seeing boobs has... very little to do with strength.

3) BABD does a horrible job of differentiating between objectification and the “empowerment” they want, and often share female characters created by female artists. By their standards, it’s empowerment if a betitted person creates a titty armor design. Therefore they should shut the fuck up when it happens. Eroticism isn’t always bad and evil.

4) Some of these a) are art theft and b) take the redesign much further than just “fixing the clothes”. If you want a blog dedicated to turning nonfunctional armor functional, then why stray so far from that goal? Nobody would have cared if BABD kept it about the actual functionality of these outfits in a fight, which is an ok point, but then sharing that shirtless female Conan went against pretty much everything they supposedly stand for. She’s a walking pincushion.


----------



## Catgirl IRL (May 28, 2019)

Number 2 comes up often but it is still a shitty argument. There's a ton of media, even written, that uses shirtless, muscular hunks as a selling point for women and/or gay dudes.

Incidentally, the claim their "meat week", etc, is ironic falls a little flat when they've previously made trans women identifiable by cod pieces and noticeable crotch bulges. They can't hide behind a veil of sarcasm when it's been used with sincere, actual intent.


----------



## Stab You in the Back (May 28, 2019)

just another PMD-E member said:


> 2) Shirtless men is considered a power fantasy, not objectification. If someone sees a shirtless man, they think “oh he’s strong”. Whereas seeing boobs has... very little to do with strength.



Showing skin--or more specifically, showing one's physique--absolutely conveys power regardless of the character's sex.  There is nothing more powerful than youth and good health.  On top of that, the confidence associated with bearing one's physique also conveys power. 

Believe it or not, men can tell the difference between a confident and powerful woman, and a woman who hides her insecurities behind fancy clothing and a cunty attitude.


----------



## VA 540 (May 28, 2019)

Catgirl IRL said:


> Number 2 comes up often but it is still a shitty argument. There's a ton of media, even written, that uses shirtless, muscular hunks as a selling point for women and/or gay dudes.
> 
> Incidentally, the claim their "meat week", etc, is ironic falls a little flat when they've previously made trans women identifiable by cod pieces and noticeable crotch bulges. They can't hide behind a veil of sarcasm when it's been used with sincere, actual intent.


Oh, “magic meat week” is a satire event for fantasy artists where they draw men in bikinis and bad armor. (Edit: it’s not run by BABD but they do participate, since it’s “relevant”)

Big fucking yikes though if it’s being used against trans women


----------



## RockVolnutt (May 28, 2019)

Doesn't arguing shirtless men are a "power fantasy" assume the person you're talking to is a man and they're self-inserting as the character? Besides that, I would imagine women in general are attracted to strong anatomically correct men as opposed to.....idk, shirtless Chris-Chan.

Maybe if it's some shirtless guy with no personality drawn by Rob Liefield then it could very well be a power fantasy but I think assuming people only view media for self-insertion to be a flawed assumption people seem to have.


----------



## Medicated (May 28, 2019)

Stab You in the Back said:


> Showing skin--or more specifically, showing one's physique--absolutely conveys power regardless of the character's sex.  There is nothing more powerful than youth and good health.  On top of that, the confidence associated with bearing one's physique also conveys power.
> 
> Believe it or not, men can tell the difference between a confident and powerful woman, and a woman who hides her insecurities behind fancy clothing and a cunty attitude.



Explains Gothic Lolita comm


----------



## VA 540 (May 28, 2019)

RockVolnutt said:


> Doesn't arguing shirtless men are a "power fantasy" assume the person you're talking to is a man and they're self-inserting as the character? Besides that, I would imagine women in general are attracted to strong anatomically correct men as opposed to.....idk, shirtless Chris-Chan.
> 
> Maybe if it's some shirtless guy with no personality drawn by Rob Liefield then it could very well be a power fantasy but I think assuming people only view media for self-insertion to be a flawed assumption people seem to have.


Nope! It’s a criticism of the author, not the reader. Mostly it’s only ever relevant for comic books and MMOs and literally nothing else. Which means BABD is blanketing the statement of male power fantasy way too broadly and undermining their own point. 

Also thanks for the mental image of shirtless chris chan I really needed it


----------



## RockVolnutt (May 28, 2019)

"Mental image" they say......


Spoiler: Consider the shared suffering a bonding experience for us all


----------



## Prompt Critical (May 28, 2019)

just another PMD-E member said:


> 2) Shirtless men is considered a power fantasy, not objectification. If someone sees a shirtless man, they think “oh he’s strong”.



To illustrate just how very dumb this argument is, simply take a look at the romance novel shelf in any bookstore. It's actually difficult to find one that has a male character with his shirt on.

Unless you think that this genre exists to cater to male power fantasies, rather than being pornography for an almost exclusively female audience?

EDIT to add:

That's not to say that shirtless men _can't_ be a power fantasy for male audiences to identify with. When the protagonist in an action movie rips off his shirt and kills everyone, that's pretty clearly intended to be aspirational rather than arousing. By the same token, a plain woman turning into a beautiful princess that everyone falls in love with in a Disney movie is obviously a power fantasy for female audiences to identify with, rather than titillation for men, even if she's showing a lot more skin after swapping out her rags for a bodice. Both are contextual.



just another PMD-E member said:


> Big fucking yikes though if it’s being used against trans women



Poe's law means I unfortunately cannot tell if this sentiment is ironic or genuine.


----------



## Catgirl IRL (May 28, 2019)

They meekly crawled it back and grovelled when tumblr called them out on it.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (May 28, 2019)

just another PMD-E member said:


> After reading through this whole thread, a few quick thoughts:
> 
> 1) BABD has a point but they make it poorly. Yes, male artists constantly sexualize women. The point isn’t “skin is bad”, the point is “hey, is there any autonomy involved in this, like, at all?”. Though it’s amusing knowing BABD’s sexy men and things like magicmeatweek are definitely, absolutely satire and no one is making those designs with legitimate sexual intent, but some of you guys still fall for it. Cheers.
> 
> ...





just another PMD-E member said:


> Oh, “magic meat week” is a satire event for fantasy artists where they draw men in bikinis and bad armor. (Edit: it’s not run by BABD but they do participate, since it’s “relevant”)
> 
> Big fucking yikes though if it’s being used against trans women


Please just stick with shitting up the PK thread.



Prompt Critical said:


> Poe's law means I unfortunately cannot tell if this sentiment is ironic or genuine.


It's genuine.


----------



## John Titor (May 29, 2019)

just another PMD-E member said:


> 1) BABD has a point but they make it poorly. Yes, male artists constantly sexualize women. The point isn’t “skin is bad”, the point is “hey, is there any autonomy involved in this, like, at all?”. Though it’s amusing knowing BABD’s sexy men and things like magicmeatweek are definitely, absolutely satire and no one is making those designs with legitimate sexual intent, but some of you guys still fall for it. Cheers.


That's the thing. I get it's some sort of satire but what are they satirizing? Men look dumb in women's clothes?


----------



## VA 540 (May 29, 2019)

John Titor said:


> That's the thing. I get it's some sort of satire but what are they satirizing? Men look dumb in women's clothes?


Satirizing women as sex appeal in violent games or media (ie bikini armor). Pointing specifically out that girls designed for battle aren’t very well protected in favor of being sexy, and then reversing the gender to prove a point. Vaguely gestures at the blog icon of a girl getting impaled through the boob window.

Though I still have nothing to say in defense of how they’ve actually executed the concept.


----------



## V0dka (May 29, 2019)

just another PMD-E member said:


> Satirizing women as sex appeal in violent games or media (ie bikini armor). Pointing specifically out that girls designed for battle aren’t very well protected in favor of being sexy, and then reversing the gender to prove a point. Vaguely gestures at the blog icon of a girl getting impaled through the boob window.
> 
> Though I still have nothing to say in defense of how they’ve actually executed the concept.



Sexuality is power.  Think of Conan, no one thought he was unprotected because he had no armor.  Logically he should considering he has no way of deflecting any possible killing blows.  But the showing of skin, the showing of muscle exudes power, in the same way, women exude sexuality in their nakedness, that is power.  Don't let anyone tell you otherwise.  "Sex sells" isn't just a catchphrase, it works, it's power.


----------



## Prompt Critical (May 29, 2019)

just another PMD-E member said:


> Pointing specifically out that girls designed for battle aren’t very well protected in favor of being sexy, and then reversing the gender to prove a point.



Yes, and by doing so they're illustrating that their lack of knowledge about aesthetics, human sexuality and marketing also extends to knowing very little about martial arts or military history. They have no fucking clue what practical, functional military equipment actually looks like from any era, and it shows both in what they identify as "problems" and their proposed "fixes".

To pick a single example, the armies of most ancient Greek city-states went into battle wearing a tiny leather skirt called a _pteruges_ over a short one-shoulder cloth tunic called a _chiton_, and a bronze helmet. Underwear was apparently uncommon. Arms and legs were bare, with footwear consisting of laced open-toed half boots called _cothurnus_. The wealthy could afford to add *literal* boob armor in the form of a heavy bronze form-fitting breastplate which usually featured sculpted pecs, abdominal muscles and exaggerated nipples, and perhaps a set of _knimides_ (shin guards) worn over the shoes. The amount of exposed skin involved would give the retards at BABD an aneurysm but it's how human beings fought and won wars for centuries - it might look skimpy, but the exceptional protection their equipment provided without compromising mobility was actually one of the Hoplite's biggest advantages when fighting against contemporary opponents.





That isn't even getting into the Spartans who traditionally fought dicks-out with everything flapping in the breeze.


Spoiler: Trigger warning: ancient depiction of man-parts









Basic research is hard though, so it's probably best for BABD to make inaccurate generalizations about what's "practical" based some vague notions of how late medieval plate armor works and some props they saw in a fantasy movie once.


----------



## CheezzyMach (May 29, 2019)

The irony about medieval armor is that it's protectiveness has been vastly overstated imo.

There's a reason it was largely phased out by the 17th century.

And any argument about boob windows being flashing neon signs for arrows is stupid considering arrows and later bullets are the main reason metal armor was phased out.


----------



## VA 540 (May 29, 2019)

CheezzyMach said:


> The irony about medieval armor is that it's protectiveness has been vastly overstated imo.
> 
> There's a reason it was largely phased out by the 17th century.
> 
> And any argument about boob windows being flashing neon signs for arrows is stupid considering arrows and later bullets are the main reason metal armor was phased out.


Well we can’t have women in Kevlar shirts! How would they be sexy and empowered then?


----------



## CheezzyMach (May 29, 2019)

just another PMD-E member said:


> Well we can’t have women in Kevlar shirts! How would they be sexy and empowered then?


Uh sure I guess, but I was using that to point out how stupid those arguments against "sexy armor" are especially in fantasy settings.


----------



## Prompt Critical (May 29, 2019)

CheezzyMach said:


> The irony about medieval armor is that it's protectiveness has been vastly overstated imo.



I sort of agree with this and sort of don't. Late medieval era armor (alwyte and gothic plate styles, what generic fantasy usually calls "full plate") _was_ remarkably effective at protecting the wearer from stabbing and slashing weapons, and even provided fair protection against contemporary firearms, with many surviving suits of this type having a "bullet proof" where manufacturer tested the armor against an arquebus at close range to demonstrate its strength to the client. I suppose their level of protection is probably overstated by casual viewers, but I don't think it's by much.

As late as the Franco-Prussian War, many countries were still making use of armored cavalry regiments (cuirassiers) wearing breastplates and helmets that were expected to be capable of withstanding a hit from a musket at normal combat range. The French didn't fully dispense with armored cuirassiers until 1915!

The problem is that this type of armor is not particularly useful for combat on foot, because of the encumbrance. It's simply not practical for infantry to carry it around on the march, let alone fight in it, even if a nation could somehow afford to equip everyone so lavishly. It's not a one-size-fits-all solution, but a very specific piece of kit that only really belongs on a certain type of soldier (rich mounted troops) in a very narrowly defined period of weapons technology development (after development of early modern metallurgy and heavy urbanization, but before proliferation of effective firearms).

If you care about practicality in character design (which BABD allegedly does) then armor of this type is almost certainly not going to be the right thing to use.


----------



## CheezzyMach (May 29, 2019)

Prompt Critical said:


> I sort of agree with this and sort of don't. Late medieval era armor (alwyte and gothic plate styles, what generic fantasy usually calls "full plate") _was_ remarkably effective at protecting the wearer from stabbing and slashing weapons, and even provided fair protection against contemporary firearms, with many surviving suits of this type having a "bullet proof" where manufacturer tested the armor against an arquebus at close range to demonstrate its strength to the client. I suppose their level of protection is probably overstated by casual viewers, but I don't think it's by much.
> 
> As late as the Franco-Prussian War, many countries were still making use of armored cavalry regiments (cuirassiers) wearing breastplates and helmets that were expected to be capable of withstanding a hit from a musket at normal combat range. The French didn't fully dispense with armored cuirassiers until 1915!
> 
> ...


That's kind of what I was getting at most full plate metal armor as we think of it was mostly effective against swords but was apparently less effective against weapons that relied on crushing force like axes and hammers and was absolutely abysmal against arrows.

Like you said it could be designed to circumvent this but the trade off in mobility wasn't worth it.

It's even worse in fantasy settings where you have things like dragons,balrogs and spellcasters.

Basically I don't see how Red Sonja not getting an arrow in her cleavage is less realistic than say a knight not being turned into cooked meat in a can when he fights a fire breathing dragon or a giant lightning rod when they fight a storm enchanter.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (May 29, 2019)

Time again for another redesign which in this case is totally change Wonder Woman's outfit's look. I'm glad they didn't uggify her, but it feels like they changed too much.


----------



## VA 540 (May 29, 2019)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Time again for another redesign which in this case is totally change Wonder Woman's outfit's look. I'm glad they didn't uggify her, but it feels like they changed too much.


----------



## Catgirl IRL (May 29, 2019)

Love how they shit on the movie WW design, but tip toe around how the women who actually wore those amazonian outfits said they felt powerful and sexy in them.


----------



## Vault Boy (May 29, 2019)

Catgirl IRL said:


> Love how they shit on the movie WW design, but tip toe around how the women who actually wore those amazonian outfits said they felt powerful and sexy in them.


Something... something "internalized misogyny". Something... something "false equivalencies".

That is, if they ever bother trying to justify their hypocrisy. They'll probably just ignore it for convenience.


----------



## CheezzyMach (May 29, 2019)

Catgirl IRL said:


> Love how they shit on the movie WW design, but tip toe around how the women who actually wore those amazonian outfits said they felt powerful and sexy in them.


Because just like the cat ladies currently at Marvel/DC this isn't really about realism or "respecting wamahm" but a bunch of insecure fat bints jealous of women who are hotter than them.


----------



## Catgirl IRL (May 29, 2019)

It reminds me of our favourite tranny Brian a screeching and howling about how terrible "booth babes" were at E3, but ignored those exact women when they spoke up, lmao.


----------



## VA 540 (May 29, 2019)

Oh here’s a conundrum for BABD & co

What if I think women in full & functional plate armor are hotter than half-naked women?

Would they stop covering them up if people thought that was even more attractive than catsuits?


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (May 30, 2019)

I managed to forget the entirety of what I wanted to say about power fantasy vs. objectification (yay to heatwave), so just pasting the picture I planned to use:






_Dickleg._


----------



## WhoBusTank69 (May 30, 2019)

just another PMD-E member said:


> Oh here’s a conundrum for BABD & co
> 
> What if I think women in full & functional plate armor are hotter than half-naked women?
> 
> Would they stop covering them up if people thought that was even more attractive than catsuits?


Well that's the thing, they don't acknowledge it. And if a female character has a more sensible look? They bulk up the armor and turn her into a frumpy dump knuckle-nosed neanderthal because only ugly people those outside traditional beauty standards are strong. And then they slap a big honking erection between the thighs because #transrights or some shit even though people get off to dickgirls too.


----------



## One Man Bland (May 30, 2019)

just another PMD-E member said:


> Oh, “magic meat week” is a satire event for fantasy artists where they draw men in bikinis and bad armor. (Edit: it’s not run by BABD but they do participate, since it’s “relevant”)
> 
> Big fucking yikes though if it’s being used against trans women


The problem with BABD and their ilk insisting that their yaoi is "satire" is that they undermine themselves when the supposedly satrical pieces are indistinguishable from their porn. 9/10 times when you follow the link to the artist of the "parody" it turns out they'll have dozens of other pieces exactly like it that are labeled as straightforward porn or fetish material. It calls their motives and credibility into question because whatever point their were trying to make it undercut by how obvious that it is that they're getting off to it - it's especially egregious in BABD's case since there's been multiple instances where they've shared 100% self-admitted fetish art made by someone who doesn't give as shit about bikini armor just to sperg about "muh satire," and sometimes reblogging sources that they could've only found if they'd been following porn blogs. The Hawkeye Initiative got torn a new asshole for the exact same reason when it became clear they couldn't give a shit about their criticisms in favor of having an excuse to indulge kinks and creep on Jeremy Renner.

It's like those fangirls who insist that their ABO dog-dicking, ass-baby making fanfics starring their favorite anime characters is a super cereal examination of gender roles. They can say that all they want, but it won't make it true.



V0dka said:


> Sexuality is power.  Think of Conan, no one thought he was unprotected because he had no armor.  Logically he should considering he has no way of deflecting any possible killing blows.  But the showing of skin, the showing of muscle exudes power, in the same way, women exude sexuality in their nakedness, that is power.  Don't let anyone tell you otherwise.  "Sex sells" isn't just a catchphrase, it works, it's power.


The other thing to keep in mind is that the line between a sexual fantasy and a power fantasy is pretty much non-existent, and many works are frequently both at the exact same time. If they weren't, there wouldn't be so many women cosplaying the revealing costumes, female artists wouldn't be making their own characters to have skimpy costumes, and 1/5th of Twilight wouldn't have been dedicated to describing Edward's abs. Hell, one of my favorite artists Brian Bolland once made a Wonder Woman cover that he described as almost being like a Rorschach test of fantasy because of how many men and women found the scenario to either be intimidating/powerful or hot.

That's kind of the paradox of BABD, a lot of their arguments tend to hinge on the idea that women don't have any sexual urges of their own - or at least ones that don't line up exactly to BABD's own experiences. Every woman who likes or creates skimpy costumes or bikini armor must not be acting of their own accord (either because of male pressure or attention whoring) and those who disagree with them by design should have less of a say in costume choices than they do. It's why I like to highlight the instances when they REEEE at the 1-2 skimpy designs in series' that have a wide array of design choices; you can't demand "more variety" and then get mad when people who don't like the same things as you still have options.


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (May 30, 2019)

just another PMD-E member said:


> Oh, “magic meat week” is a satire event for fantasy artists where they draw men in bikinis and bad armor.


Uhm, no. It's just sexy art, interspaced with blatant, gross yaoi, that, even if legit of "parody" intent, reaches the lows of a bad hentai game.



One Man Bland said:


> That's kind of the paradox of BABD, a lot of their arguments tend to hinge on the idea that women don't have any sexual urges of their own - or at least ones that don't line up exactly to BABD's own experiences.


They just refuse to believe women don't usualy hate themselves as much as they do (as yaoi-crazed gals obviously hate themselves and often entire female population).


----------



## VA 540 (May 31, 2019)

UnsufficentBoobage said:


> Uhm, no. It's just sexy art, interspaced with blatant, gross yaoi, that, even if legit of "parody" intent, reaches the lows of a bad hentai game.


Interesting! We must see very different participants in the event then. From what I’ve seen among my own art friends is people who actively hate yaoi fangirl types drawing stupid revealing outfits for shits and giggles. (I’ll admit I’ve never seen the scope of the event very far beyond personal acquaintances)

I wonder how the creators of the event feel about the group of participants you mention and how it became that.


----------



## WhoBusTank69 (May 31, 2019)

just another PMD-E member said:


> I wonder how the creators of the event feel about the group of participants you mention and how it became that.


Generally, with these types, personal agenda overrides an artist's intent unless multiple people point it out and then they'll either quietly remove their support or apologize(see: "I'm sorry for putting a massive bulge on my depiction of a transwoman") before deleting said apology in a month hoping the hate dies down.


----------



## Thexenoclop (Jun 3, 2019)

Another bingo for them this time a character from xenosaga (which reminds me I should probably it at somepoint in time) https://bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com/tagged/Xenosaga


----------



## John Titor (Jun 6, 2019)

Thexenoclop said:


> Another bingo for them this time a character from xenosaga (which reminds me I should probably it at somepoint in time) https://bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com/tagged/Xenosaga





> So… um… this is a thing worth putting in a video game, apparently


Yes and a decade later they still have fans. Remaster or sequel now.
Also, "racism": 1) The wiki can't be trusted because a majority of it was hijacked by AlexShepherd, who you may know as the Silent Hill sperg obsessed with circumcision.
2) Granted, T-elos is based off a Middle Eastern woman (long story), there's an equally dark skin character in your party.
3) Her actions being described as evil is debateable, she's an antagonist but the worst she's done is take orders from another antagonist.

EDIT: I just realize that they have no right to whine about the artists demonizing sexiness when that's exactly what they do.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jun 6, 2019)

I have to give them some credit since they are right that the Fate series can be very unoriginal with their takes on historical characters. Other than that, wait til you see what their newest make over implies.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Jun 6, 2019)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> I have to give them some credit since they are right that the Fate series can be very unoriginal with their takes on historical characters. Other than that, wait til you see what their newest make over implies.


I was not prepared for what I saw when I followed that link.


----------



## John Titor (Jun 6, 2019)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> I have to give them some credit since they are right that the Fate series can be very unoriginal with their takes on historical characters. Other than that, wait til you see what their newest make over implies.


I will file this under dad joke.



> Wow... Seriously? I'm agreeing with the other commentators below because this is pretty transphobic coming from you all. Considering that it's Pride Month too, you all go and make a tasteless 'men in dress' joke despite claiming to try and not do that throughout your articles... Just... Really?
> Like, much as I loathe the Fate franchise because of how they ALWAYS design the women (and FYI it DID start out as a self-published Visual Novel Porn before becoming the biggest franchise now!), even I could draw a better 'sexy guy Saber' without poking fun like this. :/


I can't tell if this person is ironic or legit mad.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jun 6, 2019)

John Titor said:


> I will file this under dad joke.
> 
> 
> I can't tell if this person is ironic or legit mad.


And that's not the only person whose called them on it, either.


----------



## madethistocomment (Jun 6, 2019)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> I have to give them some credit since they are right that the Fate series can be very unoriginal with their takes on historical characters. Other than that, wait til you see what their newest make over implies.


I will admit that the sight of historical Nero with big anime tiddies and wearing a frilly dress made me laugh harder than expected. 

(At least they didn't butcher the outfit this time!)


----------



## Catgirl IRL (Jun 7, 2019)

I fucking love this backlash. Live by faux outrage, due by it. Surprised they kept their weird love/hate tranny fetish so quiet until recently.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jun 7, 2019)

They got another call in their main comment section. I'm curious if they will answer this or just delete the post.


----------



## Catgirl IRL (Jun 7, 2019)

How do you check comments and replies anyway? Tumblr feels like an abomination to navigate.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jun 7, 2019)

Catgirl IRL said:


> How do you check comments and replies anyway? Tumblr feels like an abomination to navigate.


If you scroll down, you'll find the call out.


----------



## madethistocomment (Jun 7, 2019)

Catgirl IRL said:


> How do you check comments and replies anyway? Tumblr feels like an abomination to navigate.


Most tumblr blogs aren't set up like theirs and are usually easy to figure out. I dunno why, but it's like BABD's blog is set up like an unholy lovechild of tumblr and facebook.


----------



## Tanti-Fanti (Jun 7, 2019)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> I have to give them some credit since they are right that the Fate series can be very unoriginal with their takes on historical characters. Other than that, wait til you see what their newest make over implies.



>Scrolls down
"Oh now what? Did they add baggy paints to Saber?  Make her fatter for no reason? Made her already ballroom-gown dress even longer-
Oh.
*OH NO.*

Just..why? I know Fate is full of fanservice to the nth degree, but at least it looks fun. Why would you ever put the historical figure's face on a clearly anime girl body? To add onto that many stone depictions of these historical figures are stylized themselves! Fun Fact: Many times in the olden days people could go their entire lives without seeing their own ruler. As a result, many stone depictions of them are stylized (depending on the time period of course) to make them look better and more appealing to the masses. Fate does the exact same thing. Take an old myth/legend/historical figure and stylizes it to make it more appealing to a modern-day weeb audience. But *their *version is better? Hypocrites.


----------



## Malagor the dank omen (Jun 9, 2019)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> I have to give them some credit since they are right that the Fate series can be very unoriginal with their takes on historical characters. Other than that, wait til you see what their newest make over implies.


I wonder what would happen if they discovered Kantai Collection. I think they would have a fucking seizure over that


----------



## Catgirl IRL (Jun 9, 2019)

I'm pretty surprised they can't tell the difference between those four characters, tbh. I have literally no experience with the franchise and could tell them apart, despite the heavy similarities. 

Spastic or autistic, I wonder.


----------



## weirdMcGee (Jun 12, 2019)

Is that nero redesign parody or for real? Cuz honestly, they could have just made her a read head and given her a Greek dress. That's it..


----------



## Catgirl IRL (Jun 13, 2019)

The Cyberpunk 2077 dick girl bulge made me think of this thread for some reason...


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jun 13, 2019)

We got another redesign. I'll say that their first attempt was the better of the the two (the second one is boring).


----------



## John Titor (Jun 14, 2019)

Catgirl IRL said:


> I'm pretty surprised they can't tell the difference between those four characters, tbh. I have literally no experience with the franchise and could tell them apart, despite the heavy similarities.
> 
> Spastic or autistic, I wonder.


Lower left is a child and clone (long story, think the Snakes from MGS) of upper left. Of course they're going to look similar and not at the same time. Lower right is a case of "something familiar" fanservice originally for a joke comic but fans liked her enough that they included her in the game.



weirdMcGee said:


> Is that nero redesign parody or for real? Cuz honestly, they could have just made her a read head and given her a Greek dress. That's it..


It's a terrible dad joke. Haha, Neckbeard Nero's head on a sexy anime girl's body. Got'em! Gamergate btfo'd!


----------



## Tanti-Fanti (Jun 17, 2019)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> We got another redesign. I'll say that their first attempt was the better of the the two (the second one is boring).



I agree. The first one looks like it could fit into the fantasy element despite being made from pettiness. I think it could work pretty well. But that last one though. That is an ugly redesign. It's like the more we see of these designs the more these editors remove all sense of appeal to it. First it starts with the skin, then the outfits, then the colors and so forth. You can not tell me this person looked at the last one and thought, "Yep! All better!" They had a starting design that could've worked and they destroyed it.

The difference between people like these and actual character designers is that professionals or even normal artists know when *enough is enough. *You have crazy outfits, but many times these character designers are well aware that the overall complexity isn't a determining factor, but how it fits into the overall setting or theme. It's why series like Persona can get away with simple character designs and then they increase the craziness later on. *They are supposed to fit with the character motif and theme. *Not everything has to be a 1:1 ratio. If that was the case these people would be drawing ancient soldiers butt-naked running into battle. But they don't because they know it's a double standard. Woman naked = bad but men naked = good.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jun 19, 2019)

Time for another redesigns and of course we get poofy pants.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Jun 19, 2019)

What's funny though is that historically male armor was often made to be sexualized.  They would have most likely done it with women's armor too, but there historically were very few cases of women in combat.


----------



## Prompt Critical (Jun 19, 2019)

mr.moon1488 said:


> What's funny though is that historically male armor was often made to be sexualized.



Absolutely. I mentioned the Greek "muscle cuirass" a bit upthread but you could probably make a long and very entertaining effortpost just talking about the evolution of the codpiece in military dress. The gigantic ones used by 15th-16th century Landschnekts (who in general were notable for their very impractical and flamboyant uniforms) are particularly funny to me:





YoU CaN'T FiGhT In iMpRaCtIcAl cLoThInG





_Don't mind me, just resting my shortsword on my comically oversized armored crotch bulge._


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Jun 19, 2019)

mr.moon1488 said:


> View attachment 807235
> 
> What's funny though is that historically male armor was often made to be sexualized.  They would have most likely done it with women's armor too, but there historically were very few cases of women in combat.


Ah the infamous armor of Sir Lanceatwat. There is a good chance some badass battle broad would have some gratuitous tiddy plate or some metal vagina dentata installed for the intimidation factor. Just because something is practical doesn't mean it needs to be prudish.

Let's not forget topless dueling among ladies back in the day either.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Jun 19, 2019)

Prompt Critical said:


> Absolutely. I mentioned the Greek "muscle cuirass" a bit upthread but you could probably make a long and very entertaining effortpost just talking about the evolution of the codpiece in military dress. The gigantic ones used by 15th-16th century Landschnekts (who in general were notable for their very impractical and flamboyant uniforms) are particularly funny to me:
> 
> View attachment 807863
> 
> ...


Lol, it's not even all western, and not even all sexual either.  All cultures have worn some pretty impractical shit, just purely for the sake of looking cool on the battlefield.


----------



## WhoBusTank69 (Jun 19, 2019)

You think these people will ever have an epiphany and realize that all this impractical armor is not meant for protection, but as a symbol to show how powerful a character is for not having died yet? If your common enemy can cut through the heaviest armor you've got, why bother?


----------



## Tanti-Fanti (Jun 19, 2019)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Time for another redesigns and of course we get poofy pants.



Okay, I do like the colors on these, but what the hell is with THAT??




These people legitimately put a stitch pattern over her stomach? I CAN'T-you already covered it up. What's the point? And of course as it was mentioned we can't go without puffy pants. Like, yeah you can make it look good (Shantae comes to mind) but when you put it on everything it really starts to get old.


----------



## Chin of Campbell (Jun 19, 2019)

Tanti-Fanti said:


> Okay, I do like the colors on these, but what the hell is with THAT??
> View attachment 808295


It looks like an avatar blue elf got a really bad vertical appendectomy.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Jun 20, 2019)

Tanti-Fanti said:


> Okay, I do like the colors on these, but what the hell is with THAT??
> View attachment 808295
> 
> These people legitimately put a stitch pattern over her stomach? I CAN'T-you already covered it up. What's the point? And of course as it was mentioned we can't go without puffy pants. Like, yeah you can make it look good (Shantae comes to mind) but when you put it on everything it really starts to get old.


Probably to avoid implying it's a full bodysuit which is obviously sexist. I mean look at Samus. She's practically shaking and shitting herself with embarrassment, and not at all strutting confidently knowing both men and women want her.


----------



## WhoBusTank69 (Jun 20, 2019)

Cactus Wings said:


> She's practically shaking and shitting herself with embarrassment


Are you looking at fan art on Rule34?


----------



## RadicalCentrist (Jun 21, 2019)

Prompt Critical said:


> Absolutely. I mentioned the Greek "muscle cuirass" a bit upthread but you could probably make a long and very entertaining effortpost just talking about the evolution of the codpiece in military dress. The gigantic ones used by 15th-16th century Landschnekts (who in general were notable for their very impractical and flamboyant uniforms) are particularly funny to me:
> 
> View attachment 807863
> 
> ...


The codpiece did have a practical use in storing valuables before pockets became widespread.


----------



## Thexenoclop (Jun 26, 2019)

Im just going to post these here








						Bikini Armor Battle Damage
					

Poking fun at risks of being a half-naked Strong Warrior Woman. Home of the Female Armor Bingo card




					bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com
				












						Bikini Armor Battle Damage
					

Poking fun at risks of being a half-naked Strong Warrior Woman. Home of the Female Armor Bingo card




					bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com
				












						Bikini Armor Battle Damage
					

Poking fun at risks of being a half-naked Strong Warrior Woman. Home of the Female Armor Bingo card




					bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jun 26, 2019)

Thexenoclop said:


> Bikini Armor Battle Damage
> 
> 
> Poking fun at risks of being a half-naked Strong Warrior Woman. Home of the Female Armor Bingo card
> ...


I've begun to notice that cutting the hair much shorter is another thing they like to do with the redesigns. Also, the redesign seems a little modest for a goddess of love and lust who is known to be vain and is a slut.


----------



## Akumaten (Jun 27, 2019)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> I've begun to notice that cutting the hair much shorter is another thing they like to do with the redesigns. Also, the redesign seems a little modest for a goddess of love and lust who is known to be vain and is a slut.


I don't mind the ocasional short hair, but a major pet peeve of mine is that unlike in anime that it relates to a restart to a character, western artist or maybe Tumblr in general equates it to lesbianism


----------



## John Titor (Jun 27, 2019)

Thexenoclop said:


> Im just going to post these here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. Hm, I don't remember reeing about Vaan like they claim I did. My issue with Vaan was that his outfit was all over the place. I don't which game that is but it looks like a dumber version of Ashley Riot and belongs on a woman. I mean, isn't that a halter top?
Edit: I realize the change might have happened to the Japanese version? I can't picture SE prioritizing foreign opinions.

2. Meh. Shanoa was better anyway.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jun 27, 2019)

Akumaten said:


> I don't mind the ocasional short hair, but a major pet peeve of mine is that unlike in anime that it relates to a restart to a character, western artist or maybe Tumblr in general equates it to lesbianism


I just think the longer hair on the original design looked better.


----------



## SnowBall (Jun 27, 2019)

Thexenoclop said:


> Im just going to post these here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it me or does the face in the redesign look softer than in the original?


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jun 27, 2019)

SnowBall said:


> Is it me or does the face in the redesign look softer than in the original?


YEah, it does a bit.


----------



## SnowBall (Jun 27, 2019)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> YEah, it does a bit.


One of their previous redesigns did the same too. They seem to only care about making them look snarky. It's obvious one or more of the owners are attracted to that snarky look but hide it under the guise of redesigning.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jun 27, 2019)

Now that I think about it, that redesign wouldn't be a bad look for Artemis. I just can't see it for Aphrodite.


----------



## Thexenoclop (Jul 7, 2019)

Got some more for ya









						Bikini Armor Battle Damage
					

Poking fun at risks of being a half-naked Strong Warrior Woman. Home of the Female Armor Bingo card




					bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com
				












						Bikini Armor Battle Damage
					

Poking fun at risks of being a half-naked Strong Warrior Woman. Home of the Female Armor Bingo card




					bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com
				












						Bikini Armor Battle Damage
					

Poking fun at risks of being a half-naked Strong Warrior Woman. Home of the Female Armor Bingo card




					bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com


----------



## weirdMcGee (Jul 7, 2019)

The lux one actually looks okay. Her face barely changed apart from that smug look on her face and the armor still rings true to the character. I know this sounds unpopular and weird but I've seen worse from these guys....a shame it's ruined by being horny as fuc k when it comes gerlat...sweet god.


----------



## madethistocomment (Jul 8, 2019)

weirdMcGee said:


> The lux one actually looks okay. Her face barely changed apart from that smug look on her face and the armor still rings true to the character. I know this sounds unpopular and weird but I've seen worse from these guys....a shame it's ruined by being horny as fuc k when it comes gerlat...sweet god.


"Her face barely changed"


----------



## One Man Bland (Jul 8, 2019)

Weren’t the heels on the MCU outfits basically stage platforms because a lot of these actresses are really short, and not actually intended to be noticed?

That’s like complaining about the impractical superhero applications of RDJ’s elevator shoes.


----------



## Pina Colada (Jul 8, 2019)

"Nuh-uh! Men objectify women more than women objectify men! GIFs of Chris Evans' ass don't count!" With this logic, their definition of objectification means "I reject your reality and substitute my own".


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jul 8, 2019)

Nothing is more pathetic than complaining about "unrealistic" armor in fantasy universes.

It's that way because sexy is cool and only a crabby old cunt would get offended.


----------



## Thexenoclop (Jul 12, 2019)

So how long do you think they drooled over this one https://bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com/tagged/Dandelion


----------



## Ruin (Jul 12, 2019)

Thexenoclop said:


> So how long do you think they drooled over this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dandelion is a pudgy aging bard who loves wine and is incredibly lazy/cowardly. This redesign makes zero sense.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Jul 12, 2019)

Thexenoclop said:


> So how long do you think they drooled over this one https://bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com/tagged/Dandelion


This is my only takeaway from that piece...






madethistocomment said:


> "Her face barely changed"
> View attachment 832221
> View attachment 832222
> 
> View attachment 832225


Oddly enough Lux does look like John Cena in the redesign.


----------



## Chin of Campbell (Jul 12, 2019)

WhoBusTank69 said:


> Are you looking at fan art on Rule34?


No, just Other M.


----------



## RadicalCentrist (Jul 12, 2019)

Thexenoclop said:


> So how long do you think they drooled over this one https://bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com/tagged/Dandelion


Dat casual homophobia though.  For shame!

>fag hag turning all men into twinks


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jul 12, 2019)

I'll give them credit for not giving him an obnoxiously large dick bulge.


----------



## Judge Dredd (Jul 12, 2019)

With the poofy pants, masculine jaw line, flat chest, and short hair for women, and the exposed abs, large bulge, feminine jaw line, and leather for the guys, I think we have almost enough material to make a BABD bingo card. "Hideous redesign" would be the free space.


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Jul 13, 2019)

Ruin said:


> Dandelion is a pudgy aging bard who loves wine and is incredibly lazy/cowardly. This redesign makes zero sense.





RadicalCentrist said:


> >fag hag turning all men into twinks


They are too cowardly to fap to him as-is.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jul 20, 2019)

I can give credit when it's due and I kind of like this redesign even if they turned the character non-binary and removed the breasts. What I like is she looks more fawn-like.

With this one, I can't help thinking, "this poor girl" when I see it. With the armor being so close to her chest, her boobs would need to be non-existant, because it would painfully squish in even an A-cup's.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Jul 21, 2019)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> I can give credit when it's due and I kind of like this redesign even if they turned the character non-binary and removed the breasts. What I like is she looks more fawn-like.
> 
> With this one, I can't help thinking, "this poor girl" when I see it. With the armor being so close to her chest, her boobs would need to be non-existant, because it would painfully squish in even an A-cup's.



Stitched-in pockets weren't invented until the 17th century, so the joke's anachronistic in the first place. Before then, people used leather pouches (like the Highland sporran). As for being non-binary, well, that didn't become common until the 21st century, so that's even worse.

Bigger problem there is that the breastplate extends below the natural waist, so she can't bend over or sit down properly. It's also flat, so it doesn't deflect the force of blows very well. Real breastplates were domed and stopped at the natural waist, with the abdomen being covered by the faulds. The plates don't overlap, so points can slip into the gap between the pauldrons and the breastplate. Also no helmets at usual, despite that being the first bit of metal armour anyone would get.

No one who draws these has ever actually worn armour, even a modern day plate carrier (which has some similar principles, like stopping at the natural waist). Check out Knyght Errant / Ian LaSpina on YouTube.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jftedhuCFw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmTfP4BeP3I

EDIT: Bloody hell, she's wearing her maille shirt UNDER her clothes. To say that would be uncomfortable is to say that Chris is a little slow in the mind. It gets worse and worse the longer you look at it.


----------



## RadicalCentrist (Jul 21, 2019)

Pointless Pedant said:


> EDIT: Bloody hell, she's wearing her maille shirt UNDER her clothes. To say that would be uncomfortable is to say that Chris is a little slow in the mind. It gets worse and worse the longer you look at it.


Also those "pockets" are going to spill their contents immediately, to say nothing of the pauldrons tied directly to the breastplate limiting mobility.  Looking again, those pants even have stitches at the hips which would be a far better place for those pockets but I guess that doesn't get the "point" across. 

Anyway, if you had the means to deck yourself out in plate armor, you would be guaranteed to have a squire/page to hold all your stuff.  The reason historical authenticity is usually not a priority in fiction is because the boring logistical details gets in the way of the narrative.


----------



## Catgirl IRL (Jul 21, 2019)

There's also the sword sheathed on her back which is completely impractical, if it's proportions could even be wielded. 

Making a "realistic" breast plate for ass pats is the extent of these redesigns.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Jul 21, 2019)

RadicalCentrist said:


> Also those "pockets" are going to spill their contents immediately, to say nothing of the pauldrons tied directly to the breastplate limiting mobility.  Looking again, those pants even have stitches at the hips which would be a far better place for those pockets but I guess that doesn't get the "point" across.
> 
> Anyway, if you had the means to deck yourself out in plate armor, you would be guaranteed to have a squire/page to hold all your stuff.  The reason historical authenticity is usually not a priority in fiction is because the boring logistical details gets in the way of the narrative.



Is not looking completely exceptional a "boring logistical detail"? Because I think some lolcows would love to use that excuse. Sounds like something Chris would say about showering, if he were a little more eloquent.

Someone with that level of wealth would definitely be able to afford a servant, though not all people who wore plate armour were actual noble knights with squires.



Catgirl IRL said:


> There's also the sword sheathed on her back which is completely impractical, if it's proportions could even be wielded.
> 
> Making a "realistic" breast plate for ass pats is the extent of these redesigns.



The sword is definitely horrible; quite apart from it being so big and heavy she couldn't lift it (despite real swords being only 1-3 kilograms) and in a position where it's near impossible to draw, it has an exposed blade, so it can cut things and people and get chipped and go rusty as she walks around. Her budget didn't stretch to a scabbard, apparently.


----------



## Catgirl IRL (Jul 21, 2019)

Swords being improperly sheathed has bugged the shit out of me ever since it was explained. Same thing happened when the concept of trigger discipline was pointed out to me - sticks out so badly when done wrong. 

Autistic, etc.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Jul 21, 2019)

Catgirl IRL said:


> Swords being improperly sheathed has bugged the shit out of me ever since it was explained. Same thing happened when the concept of trigger discipline was pointed out to me - sticks out so badly when done wrong.
> 
> Autistic, etc.



Trigger discipline wasn't practised widely until the late 20th century (Jeff Cooper was a notable advocate - early 20th century gun safety guides don't usually mention it, though they do mention _muzzle_ discipline), so it's not ahistorical to have even trained troops running around with their fingers on the trigger up until the cold war era.

Exposed sword blades in sheaths and back scabbards are a whole other level of stupid, to the point where even pre-industrial armies avoided it due to basic common sense. Romans and men at arms didn't want to accidentally stab their horses or comrades or stools they were sitting on with an exposed sword blade, not to mention the risk of rust.

Even with scabbards, British imperial troops didn't bother sharpening their swords unless they were about to go on active service.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jul 24, 2019)

Today we got a real winner of a redesign: ugly poofy pants and feathered leggings that make it look like she's got hairy legs. Granted the original design wasn't any better.


----------



## Night Owl (Jul 25, 2019)

Those medieval pantaloons are awful. Leave that to the renaissance reenactors.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Jul 25, 2019)

Night Owl said:


> Those medieval pantaloons are awful. Leave that to the renaissance reenactors.



Nah, they should just have made her a troon landsknecht with a "feminine" codpiece. Still passes better than most of the troons here.

Puffed and slashed cloth was a way of showing off wealth. So many of these characters dress in drab colours when based on a period where knights and nobility were flamboyant and even peasants didn't wear brown and black all the time.


----------



## BroccoliBrain (Jul 27, 2019)

>mfw I come here not to laugh at the cow but for the sweet, sweet knowledge about plate and cod pieces


----------



## Thexenoclop (Aug 20, 2019)

One for monster hunter








						Bikini Armor Battle Damage
					

Poking fun at risks of being a half-naked Strong Warrior Woman. Home of the Female Armor Bingo card




					bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com
				




Another soul caliber one








						Bikini Armor Battle Damage
					

Poking fun at risks of being a half-naked Strong Warrior Woman. Home of the Female Armor Bingo card




					bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com
				




Whatever this is








						Bikini Armor Battle Damage
					

Poking fun at risks of being a half-naked Strong Warrior Woman. Home of the Female Armor Bingo card




					bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com
				




I espically find the monster hunter one to seriously stupid since it is a series which have is both kinds of armor and complaining about it is a seriously foolish thing to do given  the fact you use giant oversized weapons to kill giant monsters, but hey, maybe I expect to much from them by this point


----------



## John Titor (Aug 20, 2019)

> Cassandra
> No helmet
You know who else didn't wear a helmet in Soul Calibur? 99% of the cast.


----------



## CamelCursive (Aug 20, 2019)

Imagine being such a hideous, unfuckable cunt and being threatened by drawings of cartoon girls.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Aug 20, 2019)

I'm surprised they like this one given it has boobplate and no helmet.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Sep 7, 2019)

Thexenoclop said:


> One for monster hunter
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Imagine trying to walk through a doorway in that spiky armour. Horrendous.

I was looking at AstroRad radiation vests and these would probably incite some serious rage.






They're an American-Israeli collaboration so they're doubly problematic. Based on this thread they'd probably cover them in spikes so they couldn't get in the capsule.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Sep 7, 2019)

You gotta love how snotty they sound here...



> Personally I will never forgive Final Fantasy the “Viera wear high heels because their feet are that way and evolutionary biology is not a thing, apparently” bullshit, but making  Fran’s hot male cousin canon would be appreciated anyway.


----------



## Ceiling Kitten (Sep 7, 2019)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> You gotta love how snotty they sound here...



Not only snotty, but hypocritical as fuck too...


----------



## Ralph Barnhardt (Sep 7, 2019)

Pointless Pedant said:


> Imagine trying to walk through a doorway in that spiky armour. Horrendous.
> 
> I was looking at AstroRad radiation vests and these would probably incite some serious rage.
> 
> ...


It's like a topographic map of their bodies.  It's weirdly revealing and concealing at the same time.  Maybe this is the work around?


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Sep 7, 2019)

Pointless Pedant said:


> They're an American-Israeli collaboration so they're doubly problematic. Based on this thread they'd probably cover them in spikes so they couldn't get in the capsule.


That and make the chests so flat that it would squeeze too much on an a-cup.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Sep 7, 2019)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> That and make the chests so flat that it would squeeze too much on an a-cup.



Are these people fat? I assumed they were land whales, in which case they wouldn't be very flat-chested.


----------



## SnowBall (Sep 7, 2019)

Bikini Armor Battle Damage
					

Wrestling with TERA’s anti-fashion Part 2 Yikes. So I decided to challenge myself yet again by picking this number. Back in an older post on TERA, I talked about how some of the armor designs are good...




					bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com
				




Flattened chest? Check
Poofy pants? Check
Ugly face? Check
Yet another day on BABD









						Bikini Armor Battle Damage
					

@shattered-earth, who contributed some really great stuff in our redesign tag (among others), never disappoints. Unlike Fire Emblem, which is always eager to indulge in blatant double standards,...




					bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com
				




Holy shit I can’t believe it took them this long to discover female Byleth’s design.


----------



## weirdMcGee (Sep 7, 2019)

SnowBall said:


> Bikini Armor Battle Damage
> 
> 
> Wrestling with TERA’s anti-fashion Part 2 Yikes. So I decided to challenge myself yet again by picking this number. Back in an older post on TERA, I talked about how some of the armor designs are good...
> ...



must be a new record (though the latter atleast does the way not both option which i wish be done more on that blog then just dudes half naked and ladies fully covered)


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Sep 8, 2019)

The main thing I've learned from this thread is that these character designs, whether original or edited, have nothing to do with 1. historical fashion or  2. even whether the apparel is physically possible to wear (so many swords and pieces of armour not attached to anything so they'd just fall off). I wasn't expecting 1 from fiction but I was expecting just a little attention given to 2, if only for the sake of cosplayers wearing the outfits. Those giant spikes and truck tyre sized pauldrons aren't doing anyone any good.

I don't like Game of Thrones but I will at least give them credit that their costumes were actually possible to wear, though they weren't very historical with it being fantasy (Vikings mostly wore wool and linen, not leather and fur). They still suck though thanks to that ridiculous giant warhammer that would be impossible to lift if it were steel, archers holding war bows at full draw for a minute, etc etc.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Sep 8, 2019)

Remember using scantly clad women in your humor is still sexist.


----------



## Ruin (Sep 8, 2019)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> You gotta love how snotty they sound here...



The Viera are tribal beings that are native to a very hot tropical jungle environment. Real life tribes that live in such environments also wear very little if anything.  

But sure lets use the "realism" argument to justify putting everyone in Burkas and poofy pants.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Sep 8, 2019)

Ruin said:


> The Viera are tribal beings that are native to a very hot tropical jungle environment. Real life tribes that live in such environments also wear very little if anything.
> 
> But sure lets use the "realism" argument to justify putting everyone in Burkas and poofy pants.



That looks like a leather fetish outfit though, not a loincloth or sarong. Mediaeval Khmers were all barefoot and topless but weren't wearing weird bits of tight leather on their arms and what looks like some kind of corset with breast pads. It's not the nakedness per se that looks ridiculous as much as the fact these characters all look like escapees from a BDSM sex dungeon in a world that's ostensibly "mediaeval". It's possible to think these designs look shit and are obviously the work of creepy fetishists without having any problem with naked women (or men). Then again I generally think fantasy is awful so I'm not the one to ask. This seems to be parody so I won't take it too seriously.

They're asking what class she is as well; I'm presuming there's some Marxist shit going on with empowering the workers or something. I have no idea how much fetish gear costs in that universe; maybe it's the sign of a proper lady.

How much do they praise Islam on the site? I can imagine they get to show off their woke credentials by having characters in strict Islamic dress.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Sep 8, 2019)

Pointless Pedant said:


> How much do they praise Islam on the site? I can imagine they get to show off their woke credentials by having characters in strict Islamic dress.


I never seen the redesigned ladies in hijabs or anything like that so who knows what they think of Islam.


----------



## One Man Bland (Sep 8, 2019)

Pointless Pedant said:


> Are these people fat? I assumed they were land whales, in which case they wouldn't be very flat-chested.


Honestly, the idea that obese chicks automatically have big tits as a result is pretty much a complete lie or wishful thinking. If they didn’t have anything bigger than an A-Cup when they were at a normal weight, the chances that any fat will be distributed to the cup size are slim. What actually ends up happening is that the extra weight makes the circumference around the middle wider to require longer straps or strap-lengtheners, but the cup size itself hardly changes. Just take a look at some of the women featured is HAES or Fatspo: ever notice that a lot of them have a weirdly flat-looking or droopy bust compared to what an actually busty woman looks like? It’s because most of that fat isn’t legitimate breast fat.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Sep 8, 2019)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> I never seen the redesigned ladies in hijabs or anything like that so who knows what they think of Islam.



The comments about what class someone is and @Ruin mentioning burqas made me think there might be the typical leftist obsession with communism and Islam but that's just a guess. I can't remember seeing a veil either, but I've only seen a few of their designs.



One Man Bland said:


> Honestly, the idea that obese chicks automatically have big tits as a result is pretty much a complete lie or wishful thinking. If they didn’t have anything bigger than an A-Cup when they were at a normal weight, the chances that any fat will be distributed to the cup size are slim. What actually ends up happening is that the extra weight makes the circumference around the middle wider to require longer straps or strap-lengtheners, but the cup size itself hardly changes. Just take a look at some of the women featured is HAES or Fatspo: ever notice that a lot of them have a weirdly flat-looking or droopy bust compared to what an actually busty woman looks like? It’s because most of that fat isn’t legitimate breast fat.



You've obviously devoted far more time to land whale watching than I have.


----------



## Neozeonian (Sep 8, 2019)

You know what else isn't realistic? Having women being an equal match for men in a melee scenario.

I'm so fucking tired of this "realism in fiction" argument. The fiction should dictate the level of realism necessary. You want to make a hyper-realistic fantasy setting that looks like Kingdom Come: Deliverance with few more soldiers that have front holes, go ahead. You want exaggerated oiled-up, and skimpy dressed barbarians joining forces with spiky-armored knights, with impossibly huge weapons, fighting elder gods who imbue their followers with reality rending chaos magics? We can have that too. But to argue that *everything* has to be "realistic" because reasons is so fucking small-minded and antithetical to art.

"Power Girl needs to lose the boob window because it would pose a hazard while flying or fighting. It's not realistic!"

Bitch, she exists in a universe of practical demi-gods with magical powers!


----------



## One Man Bland (Sep 8, 2019)

Pointless Pedant said:


> You've obviously devoted far more time to land whale watching than I have.


Not by choice I can assure you.


----------



## John Titor (Sep 9, 2019)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> You gotta love how snotty they sound here...


Anybody feeling we.enish enough to ask them about FFXIV's Coliseum set? It's a bikini armor for men _and_ women.


Spoiler: Equality at last








The game also has realistic and outlandish armors so you have plenty of choices on what you want to wear, not that they would know that.

EDIT: Reupload.


----------



## One Man Bland (Sep 9, 2019)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> You gotta love how snotty they sound here...


I always find it funny whenever these chucklefucks shit on the Viera since A) they show off a poor understanding of evolution since there’s plenty of real world instances of evolved traits having “glitches” that need outside correcting (one that comes to mind Koalas, whose teeth over time wear down due to their diet, but unlike other marsupials they have no fail safes to counter this so eventually they’ll simply starve to death), B) the Viera are all female so their attempts at pulling at gotcha by demanding “skimpy Viera men” shows off how little they know or care about the franchise, and finally C) BABD already has their ideal, unsexy nonhuman female characters in the form of Moogles Nu Mou, and Baanga - all of which are established to have so little sexual dimorphism that their males and females are virtually indistinguishable. On top of that, in games like FFTA the majority of the characters are designed to be androgynous so you can imagine them however you want.

It’s like having a whole table of cakes, and then loudly complaining that you can’t eat any of them because one of those included a chocolate cake.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Sep 18, 2019)

Breasts must be removed. Breasts must be removed. Breasts must be removed...


----------



## weirdMcGee (Sep 18, 2019)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Breasts must be removed. Breasts must be removed. Breasts must be removed...




to be fair it'a  a reptile and boobs do seem out of place but at the same time..it's fantasy. don't need to explain shit.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Sep 23, 2019)

If the woman doesn't score high enough on the bingo card, make up some stuff.


----------



## bowow (Sep 23, 2019)

nigga????

EDIT: whats a 'chafing nightmare'?


----------



## BOONES (Sep 23, 2019)

It's all fun and games until a waifu gets a wedgie


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Sep 23, 2019)

bowow said:


> View attachment 946724
> 
> View attachment 946721
> 
> ...


I think they're counting cleavage because they need more points and are grasping for straws. "Chafing nightmare" means it would give a major wedgie.


----------



## Thexenoclop (Oct 14, 2019)

So with Labs zero recent game indivisible being out for about a week now, one has to wonder how long it will before they start with redesigning the chacaters or just complain about it in general, either that or complain about skullgirls which im surprised they haven't done yet.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Oct 14, 2019)

Thexenoclop said:


> So with Labs zero recent game indivisible being out for about a week now, one has to wonder how long it will before they start with redesigning the chacaters or just complain about it in general, either that or complain about skullgirls which im surprised they haven't done yet.


They've already talked about Indivisible.


----------



## c-no (Oct 15, 2019)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> They've already talked about Indivisible.


And unsurprisingly, they have some problems.




I haven't paid any attention to the development of the game but were sexy ladies even prioritized? Does line-up even really matter or is this really wincen making more of some complaint over ordering in revealed characters? Also looked up the character in the first bullet point, Phoebe is suppose to be a reference to Amazons of Greek myth and considering what Greek myth is in most that have only a faint idea and pop culture, Greek warriors aren't exactly going to be the most well-armored looking characters, especially when we had stuff like Hercules and 300. As for support and non-combative roles, I like how Phoebe isn't thought of as martial despite the fact she has an arrow that looks like it could be used as a spear. This sort of sperging now reminds me why BBAD has a thread here. Sexy armor designs can no doubt be meh and ugly at times but it's not like these fixes can be any better.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Oct 15, 2019)

John Titor said:


> Anybody feeling we.enish enough to ask them about FFXIV's Coliseum set? It's a bikini armor for men _and_ women.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Equality at last
> ...


The great part about XIV is that even with all these choices in somewhat fashionable revealing armor, people (fat men and trannies) still just default to pigtails and a bikini. No amount of catering to 'anti sexist' armor will result in people using it.


----------



## John Titor (Oct 15, 2019)

c-no said:


> And unsurprisingly, they have some problems.
> View attachment 971585
> I haven't paid any attention to the development of the game but were sexy ladies even prioritized? Does line-up even really matter or is this really wincen making more of some complaint over ordering in revealed characters? Also looked up the character in the first bullet point, Phoebe is suppose to be a reference to Amazons of Greek myth and considering what Greek myth is in most that have only a faint idea and pop culture, Greek warriors aren't exactly going to be the most well-armored looking characters, especially when we had stuff like Hercules and 300. As for support and non-combative roles, I like how Phoebe isn't thought of as martial despite the fact she has an arrow that looks like it could be used as a spear. This sort of sperging now reminds me why BBAD has a thread here. Sexy armor designs can no doubt be meh and ugly at times but it's not like these fixes can be any better.


Reminder that one of the artists is a woman who likes drawing lewds.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Oct 16, 2019)

Today's make over takes the breasts, makes her disabled, thickens the brows and gets rid of the more interesting combat uniform.


----------



## Vecr (Oct 16, 2019)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Today's make over takes the breasts, makes her disabled, thickens the brows and gets rid of the more interesting combat uniform.



That's not a correct link, it's just a link to the main page.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Oct 16, 2019)

Vecr said:


> That's not a correct link, it's just a link to the main page.


I went back and put the right link in.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Oct 16, 2019)

c-no said:


> And unsurprisingly, they have some problems.
> View attachment 971585
> I haven't paid any attention to the development of the game but were sexy ladies even prioritized? Does line-up even really matter or is this really wincen making more of some complaint over ordering in revealed characters? Also looked up the character in the first bullet point, Phoebe is suppose to be a reference to Amazons of Greek myth and considering what Greek myth is in most that have only a faint idea and pop culture, Greek warriors aren't exactly going to be the most well-armored looking characters, especially when we had stuff like Hercules and 300. As for support and non-combative roles, I like how Phoebe isn't thought of as martial despite the fact she has an arrow that looks like it could be used as a spear. This sort of sperging now reminds me why BBAD has a thread here. Sexy armor designs can no doubt be meh and ugly at times but it's not like these fixes can be any better.



Greek hoplites were pretty well protected. Helmets, massive shields, greaves, and a cuirass behind the massive shield made it very difficult to injure them from the front. Slingers and other auxiliaries were much more lightly armoured though, and archers were more vulnerable due to not having shields.

The Phoebe character looks 1. nothing like a Greek warrior and 2. obese, which was extremely rare back then. Given I'd imagine a lot of these people are fat, I suppose they didn't have a problem with that.


----------



## c-no (Oct 16, 2019)

Pointless Pedant said:


> Greek hoplites were pretty well protected. Helmets, massive shields, greaves, and a cuirass behind the massive shield made it very difficult to injure them from the front. Slingers and other auxiliaries were much more lightly armoured though, and archers were more vulnerable due to not having shields.
> 
> The Phoebe character looks 1. nothing like a Greek warrior and 2. obese, which was extremely rare back then. Given I'd imagine a lot of these people are fat, I suppose they didn't have a problem with that.


I'd just wager it's more on whatever pop culture looks one would go on. And she isn't really a hoplite from what I seen unless her fuck huge arrow is actually a spear.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Oct 17, 2019)

c-no said:


> I'd just wager it's more on whatever pop culture looks one would go on. And she isn't really a hoplite from what I seen unless her fuck huge arrow is actually a spear.



I agree she's not a hoplite, but she doesn't look like a Greek archer either with those hippopotamus thighs. I'm guessing the lack of obesity in the ancient world could be triggering...most people were pretty wiry back then.


----------



## John Titor (Oct 20, 2019)

Phoebe makes me think of a Thicc Xena which is what I'm pretty sure is what they were going for.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Oct 20, 2019)

Going back to the redesign (for a Zenescope character) I posted, does anyone else think they just slapped a bunch of stuff together with the "improved" redesign?


----------



## Ruin (Oct 20, 2019)

These bitches ~ " women have body hair you bigoted sexist, you can't be offended by a women's natural body!"

Also these bitches ~ "That woman has breasts! Reeeeeeeeeeeee!"


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Oct 24, 2019)

As someone who has read Zenoscope's stuff, it is far from the porn this site accuses it as. Yes, the outfits are cheesecake and there's some alternative covers that are more risque than the usual, but there has to be actual fucking for it to be a porn comic. Oh, they made the woman in this redesign, uglier.


----------



## Caddchef (Oct 27, 2019)

What the fuck did they do to her face? She looks like a deadite.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Oct 27, 2019)

Caddchef said:


> What the fuck did they do to her face? She looks like a deadite.


They wanted to make her less generic I guess.


----------



## c-no (Oct 27, 2019)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> As someone who has read Zenoscope's stuff, it is far from the porn this site accuses it as. Yes, the outfits are cheesecake and there's some alternative covers that are more risque than the usual, but there has to be actual fucking for it to be a porn comic. Oh, they made the woman in this redesign, uglier.


To play Devil's Advocate, the character they redesigned is Baba Yaga which normally is an old crone and a woman. In that instance though, they really could of dumped the plate armor look and make her look more of the magical type she is in mytholgy. Then again, being a powerful witch means "fuck you, I can alter things" which means looking young,


----------



## Belvedere (Oct 28, 2019)

Envious thumblerina femenazi dedicating an entire blog hating and defacing 2D waifus because mysoggyknee.

What a worthless hill to die on.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Oct 28, 2019)

Belvedere said:


> Envious thumblerina femenazi dedicating an entire blog hating and defacing 2D waifus because mysoggyknee.
> 
> What a worthless hill to die on.


All while drooling over scantly-clad men to boot.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Oct 28, 2019)

>Oh my god this is terrible these men draw women in unrealistic ways!
>Are you going to date any of these men?
>No, they're not your type you say?
>then why does their sexual preferences matter to you then?

Really makes you think.


----------



## One Man Bland (Oct 30, 2019)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> As someone who has read Zenoscope's stuff, it is far from the porn this site accuses it as. Yes, the outfits are cheesecake and there's some alternative covers that are more risque than the usual, but there has to be actual fucking for it to be a porn comic. Oh, they made the woman in this redesign, uglier.





			
				“BABD” said:
			
		

> I’m not as happy with her new, older face as I am with Arhian, but anything’s preferable to Generic Hot Lady Face #9575


For reference, this is the edit that they considered better:



I’m always a little unnerved by how much glee is felt when they write about how satisfying it was to create an edit that is, by all accounts, celebrating the disfiguring mutilation of a woman. Especially with how these edits always start off with resentment towards the original being attractive.

Every time I see descriptions like this I can’t help but think they approach these edits the same way the main character in Fight Club bashed that one dude’s face in because he “wanted to destroy something beautiful.”


----------



## BR55 (Oct 30, 2019)

One Man Bland said:


> For reference, this is the edit that they considered better:View attachment 990849
> I’m always a little unnerved by how much glee is felt when they write about how satisfying it was to create an edit that is, by all accounts, celebrating the disfiguring mutilation of a woman. Especially with how these edits always start off with resentment towards the original being attractive.
> 
> Every time I see descriptions like this I can’t help but think they approach these edits the same way the main character in Fight Club bashed that one dude’s face in because he “wanted to destroy something beautiful.”


Holy shit she looks like a neanderthal tranny.
How the fuck is that an improvement in any way?
Like have these fuckers ever seen a real woman, in person, in their lives?


----------



## Pina Colada (Oct 30, 2019)

BR55 said:


> Holy shit she looks like a neanderthal tranny.
> How the fuck is that an improvement in any way?
> Like have these fuckers ever seen a real woman, in person, in their lives?


Probably just their reflections.


----------



## Vault Boy (Oct 30, 2019)

One Man Bland said:


> For reference, this is the edit that they considered better:View attachment 990849
> I’m always a little unnerved by how much glee is felt when they write about how satisfying it was to create an edit that is, by all accounts, celebrating the disfiguring mutilation of a woman. Especially with how these edits always start off with resentment towards the original being attractive.
> 
> Every time I see descriptions like this I can’t help but think they approach these edits the same way the main character in Fight Club bashed that one dude’s face in because he “wanted to destroy something beautiful.”


Jesus Christ, that edit looks like a Gears of War character wearing a wig. How can someone take pride in this shit?

I'm sorry, but if your edit of a female character ends up looking like Marcus Fenix in drag, you fucked up royally.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Oct 30, 2019)

One Man Bland said:


> For reference, this is the edit that they considered better:View attachment 990849
> I’m always a little unnerved by how much glee is felt when they write about how satisfying it was to create an edit that is, by all accounts, celebrating the disfiguring mutilation of a woman. Especially with how these edits always start off with resentment towards the original being attractive.
> 
> Every time I see descriptions like this I can’t help but think they approach these edits the same way the main character in Fight Club bashed that one dude’s face in because he “wanted to destroy something beautiful.”


When you put it that way, these girls have more issues than I thought.


----------



## Vault Boy (Oct 30, 2019)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> When you put it that way, these girls have more issues than I thought.


Someone said this earlier, but there's reason to believe that the women doing this shit were like that one dumpy looking girl in high school. You know the type, plain looking at best, little fashion sense, possibly overweight, and quiet as can be when the prettier girls walked past until she calls them "sluts" under her breath. Unable to move on from those days, they've taken it upon themselves to "correct" characters that they deem too "fan-servicey".

Or to put it simply, they see these characters as "competition", and want to level the playing field.


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Oct 31, 2019)

Vault Boy said:


> like that one dumpy looking girl in high school. You know the type, plain looking at best, little fashion sense, possibly overweight, and quiet as can be when the prettier girls walked past until she calls them "sluts" under her breath


_I_ am that girl, and still think BABDers need help. Or possibly a swift kick into the head.


----------



## Krokodil Overdose (Oct 31, 2019)

BABD said:
			
		

> "I also changed her expression from a vacant, vaguely "sultry" stare into a scowl of a veteran warrior."



...because veteran warriors have no emotional states beyond meditating on their own badassitude and how everyone around them fails to measure up. They never crack jokes with their friends, have quiet moments of reflection, are affectionate to their children and loved ones... nope, all badassitude all the time. That's _realism._


----------



## The best and greatest (Oct 31, 2019)

One Man Bland said:


> For reference, this is the edit that they considered better:View attachment 990849
> I’m always a little unnerved by how much glee is felt when they write about how satisfying it was to create an edit that is, by all accounts, celebrating the disfiguring mutilation of a woman. Especially with how these edits always start off with resentment towards the original being attractive.
> 
> Every time I see descriptions like this I can’t help but think they approach these edits the same way the main character in Fight Club bashed that one dude’s face in because he “wanted to destroy something beautiful.”


I find it rather telling all the redo's look like men, also the eyes in the edit aren't even and one looks like a lazy eye.


----------



## Übertroon (Oct 31, 2019)

One Man Bland said:


> For reference, this is the edit that they considered better:View attachment 990849
> I’m always a little unnerved by how much glee is felt when they write about how satisfying it was to create an edit that is, by all accounts, celebrating the disfiguring mutilation of a woman. Especially with how these edits always start off with resentment towards the original being attractive.
> 
> Every time I see descriptions like this I can’t help but think they approach these edits the same way the main character in Fight Club bashed that one dude’s face in because he “wanted to destroy something beautiful.”


Imagine hating women to this degree


----------



## Pina Colada (Oct 31, 2019)

'Tis the season for pumpkin picking, nitpicking, and cherrypicking! Note how ironically conservative the women's and girl's costumes are, including Harley's (to an extent).

ETA: Archive.


----------



## Ceiling Kitten (Oct 31, 2019)

Vault Boy said:


> Someone said this earlier, but there's reason to believe that the women doing this shit were like that one dumpy looking girl in high school. You know the type, plain looking at best, little fashion sense, possibly overweight, and quiet as can be when the prettier girls walked past until she calls them "sluts" under her breath. Unable to move on from those days, they've taken it upon themselves to "correct" characters that they deem too "fan-servicey".
> 
> Or to put it simply, they see these characters as "competition", and want to level the playing field.



I’m the one who said that, and I stand by my opinion. Seeing this Ozzie bitch and many other “artists from Tumblr” have pretty much sexual pleasure in uglifying attractive female characters while they’re plain at best or downright ugly at worst in looks has confirmed my belief: these womanchildren are driven by  insecurity and sexual jealousy, so they “redesign” (read: make nutt ugly, fat, frumpy, etc.) these sexy characters as a pathetic way to get back at the real girls and women who obtained the attention that these bitches still feel entitled to.


----------



## Vivec (Oct 31, 2019)

Imagine believing that celestial, roman, greek, and east asian types aren't real. Strange how the noses characteristic of feminine beauty happen to be impossible.


----------



## Thiletonomics (Nov 1, 2019)

Vault Boy said:


> Someone said this earlier, but there's reason to believe that the women doing this shit were like that one dumpy looking girl in high school. You know the type, plain looking at best, little fashion sense, possibly overweight, and quiet as can be when the prettier girls walked past until she calls them "sluts" under her breath. Unable to move on from those days, they've taken it upon themselves to "correct" characters that they deem too "fan-servicey".
> 
> Or to put it simply, they see these characters as "competition", and want to level the playing field.



Would some troons also make the same complaints about attractive women?


----------



## Catgirl IRL (Nov 1, 2019)

The best and greatest said:


> I find it rather telling all the redo's look like men, also the eyes in the edit aren't even and one looks like a lazy eye.



They have a tranny fetish, hence all the crotch bulges, cod pieces, mannish faces and HRT-induced titty redraws.

Theyre transparent as hell at this point.


----------



## Caddchef (Nov 1, 2019)

Stronk empowered woman ready to foight 'cos orkz, i mean wimminz, is best!

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIMIN!


----------



## Ceiling Kitten (Nov 1, 2019)

Caddchef said:


> View attachment 993157
> 
> Stronk empowered woman ready to foight 'cos orkz, i mean wimminz, is best!
> 
> WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIMIN!



Sexual jealousy at its finest, coming from a frumpy womanchild with lots of sexual hang-ups and her bitchy posse!


----------



## John Titor (Nov 2, 2019)

Krokodil Overdose said:


> ...because veteran warriors have no emotional states beyond meditating on their own badassitude and how everyone around them fails to measure up. They never crack jokes with their friends, have quiet moments of reflection, are affectionate to their children and loved ones... nope, all badassitude all the time. That's _realism._


I wonder how they view female military personnel.

_Noooo stahp smiling!_




Disclaimer: This image is something I found on 4chan years ago and I can't verify if they're actual military personnel.


----------



## SnowBall (Nov 2, 2019)

One Man Bland said:


> For reference, this is the edit that they considered better:View attachment 990849
> I’m always a little unnerved by how much glee is felt when they write about how satisfying it was to create an edit that is, by all accounts, celebrating the disfiguring mutilation of a woman. Especially with how these edits always start off with resentment towards the original being attractive.
> 
> Every time I see descriptions like this I can’t help but think they approach these edits the same way the main character in Fight Club bashed that one dude’s face in because he “wanted to destroy something beautiful.”


That edit looks like a melting white haired Nathan Explosion.


----------



## Buer (Nov 2, 2019)

^The line about the nose is fucking weird. The woman could probably breathe properly before and having a nose like that on a woman isn't far-fetched at all. I've seen as many ugly and average women with that type of nose as I've seen attractive women with it. Clearly having a smaller, thinner nose sparks jealousy in this woman otherwise I don't know why she'd say such a snide remark about the character's nose.


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Nov 3, 2019)

Buer said:


> ^The line about the nose is fucking weird. The woman could probably breathe properly before and having a nose like that on a woman isn't far-fetched at all. I've seen as many ugly and average women with that type of nose as I've seen attractive women with it. Clearly having a smaller, thinner nose sparks jealousy in this woman otherwise I don't know why she'd say such a snide remark about the character's nose.


I am convinced by now that BABD is staffed entirely by pig-people from that old Twilight Zone episode.


----------



## thx1138 (Nov 3, 2019)

One Man Bland said:


> For reference, this is the edit that they considered better:View attachment 990849
> I’m always a little unnerved by how much glee is felt when they write about how satisfying it was to create an edit that is, by all accounts, celebrating the disfiguring mutilation of a woman. Especially with how these edits always start off with resentment towards the original being attractive.
> 
> Every time I see descriptions like this I can’t help but think they approach these edits the same way the main character in Fight Club bashed that one dude’s face in because he “wanted to destroy something beautiful.”



The one on the right looks like someone who's had an acid attack.  Now, I've said before that the left is very much in love with Islam to a point of ridiculousness but this is too fucking far.


----------



## One Man Bland (Nov 4, 2019)

Buer said:


> ^The line about the nose is fucking weird. The woman could probably breathe properly before and having a nose like that on a woman isn't far-fetched at all. I've seen as many ugly and average women with that type of nose as I've seen attractive women with it. Clearly having a smaller, thinner nose sparks jealousy in this woman otherwise I don't know why she'd say such a snide remark about the character's nose.


It’s especially weird when you consider the complaint is framed like having that kind of nose makes it harder to breath, but then immediately follows this by breaking the nose in her edit.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Nov 7, 2019)

Of course these guys would find an issue with something having a bit of a breast curve to it. At least it's not too big of an issue.


----------



## BR55 (Nov 7, 2019)

Krokodil Overdose said:


> ...because veteran warriors have no emotional states beyond meditating on their own badassitude and how everyone around them fails to measure up. They never crack jokes with their friends, have quiet moments of reflection, are affectionate to their children and loved ones... nope, all badassitude all the time. That's _realism._


A tad hypocritical as well.
Because if those traits were applied to a man you'd almost certainly be treated to a long diatribe on "Toxic Masculinity".
It''s okay when women do it though because feminists have a raging inferiority complex towards men Yas Queen Slay.


----------



## Tanti-Fanti (Nov 11, 2019)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Of course these guys would find an issue with something having a bit of a breast curve to it. At least it's not too big of an issue.



"Boob-curve"

*BOOB CURVE*


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Nov 11, 2019)

Tanti-Fanti said:


> "Boob-curve"
> 
> *BOOB CURVE*


Boob anything seems to annoy them.


----------



## SnowBall (Nov 15, 2019)

Buer said:


> ^The line about the nose is fucking weird. The woman could probably breathe properly before and having a nose like that on a woman isn't far-fetched at all. I've seen as many ugly and average women with that type of nose as I've seen attractive women with it. Clearly having a smaller, thinner nose sparks jealousy in this woman otherwise I don't know why she'd say such a snide remark about the character's nose.


I have seen plenty of fat women with that nose shape too.

For all their squawking about body diversity these people have an awfully narrow view on body shapes and facial features.


----------



## Fields Of Rye (Nov 15, 2019)

One Man Bland said:


> It’s especially weird when you consider the complaint is framed like having that kind of nose makes it harder to breath, but then immediately follows this by breaking the nose in her edit.



They don't fucking know how noses work in art, or more likely they are, they just pretend not to. 

A good nose isn't super detailed because unlike the eyes it's part of the fucking skin, and the only evidence it's there is based on shading. You should be able to make a V between the base of your nose and the middle of your eyes with your fingers somewhat comfortably. Simply the space between the "fixed faces" nostrils are the size of her fucking eyes. Thats the size of my total nose. This woman has a schozz the size of a pug, and probably just as effective.


----------



## One Man Bland (Nov 18, 2019)

Fields Of Rye said:


> They don't fucking know how noses work in art, or more likely they are, they just pretend not to.
> 
> A good nose isn't super detailed because unlike the eyes it's part of the fucking skin, and the only evidence it's there is based on shading. You should be able to make a V between the base of your nose and the middle of your eyes with your fingers somewhat comfortably. Simply the space between the "fixed faces" nostrils are the size of her fucking eyes. Thats the size of my total nose. This woman has a schozz the size of a pug, and probably just as effective.


That and in art the nose in one of those things that’s super easy to fuel because, unlike the rest of your face, it a 3 dimensional protrusion that requires at least a little knowledge of perspective to get correct. And if you don’t, it will easily become the biggest detriment to your piece if you get it wrong because it’s right in the middle of the face.

It’s better to make a generic but well executed nose than a “diverse“ one that draws attention to your lack of talent.


----------



## SnowBall (Nov 20, 2019)

Awhile back this was posted on BABD. I need a shitton of eye bleach. The user even has more examples on their blog.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Nov 20, 2019)

SnowBall said:


> Awhile back this was posted on BABD. I need a shitton of eye bleach. The user even has more examples on their blog.


There outfits would be a lot better on a handsomer guy whose hair isn't making a hasty retreat from his forehead.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Nov 20, 2019)

John Titor said:


> I wonder how they view female military personnel.
> 
> _Noooo stahp smiling!_
> View attachment 993885
> ...


The Vietnamese one and the Pole are qts.


----------



## Gingervitis (Nov 20, 2019)

John Titor said:


> I wonder how they view female military personnel.
> 
> _Noooo stahp smiling!_
> View attachment 993885
> ...


I think I have a fetish for women in uniform now.


----------



## John Titor (Nov 20, 2019)

Kamov Ka-52 said:


> The Vietnamese one and the Pole are qts.


But look at their lack of scars! They're not real women!

seethingwojack.png


----------



## SnowBall (Dec 6, 2019)

Another day another redesign. Complete with facial reconstruction and white people whining about exotification. Love how they preach about diversity yet they don't have a single non white person on the staff.


----------



## c-no (Dec 6, 2019)

SnowBall said:


> Awhile back this was posted on BABD. I need a shitton of eye bleach. The user even has more examples on their blog.


Even for "sexy male armor" the chest piece doesn't do well in either protection or sexiness. Guy should just look at sexy female armor and just take a couple notes.


----------



## NoReturn (Dec 7, 2019)

c-no said:


> Even for "sexy male armor" the chest piece doesn't do well in either protection or sexiness. Guy should just look at sexy female armor and just take a couple notes.


It's not even sexy...


----------



## c-no (Dec 7, 2019)

NoReturn said:


> It's not even sexy...


Not doubting it. I called it sexy because that may as well be what they try to call it when it falls in appearance and in the guy wearing it. IRL attempts won't work with these since most of the time, it's better off on a drawing than on a real life person.


----------



## John Titor (Dec 10, 2019)

Technically not BABD but it's just as insufferable.







			
				Description said:
			
		

> oh also while i’m here i’ll post this sonia redesign that i tried my hand at bc every time i look at her canon design i go apeshit
> 
> #castlevania
> #i definitely like...could have done better with it but hgjkdfhg im pretty sure i did this in a cold sweat at 4 in the morning
> ...


You kidding me, dude? She was already wearing more clothes than Simon Belmont.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Dec 16, 2019)

Make up is to look scary, not prettier. Also, poof those pants.


----------



## Gingervitis (Dec 17, 2019)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Make up is to look scary, not prettier. Also, poof those pants.


I might be in the minority here, but I like the character art here. BABD is still a turbosperg though.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Dec 17, 2019)

Gingervitis said:


> I might be in the minority here, but I like the character art here. BABD is still a turbosperg though.


I like the design, too. I just think that BABD is also being turbospergs here. I mean what's wrong with make up?


----------



## Gingervitis (Dec 17, 2019)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> I like the design, too. I just think that BABD is also being turbospergs here. I mean what's wrong with make up?


I love how he’s claiming that a woman with an athletic build in a position of power isn’t attractive. Because nobody thirsts over actors or villains, amirite?


----------



## Aib Ld (Dec 17, 2019)

Wow, this thread is a trip.
How come BABD didn't know its possible to make a tomboy/'masculine-looking'/scarred woman... and she can still look attractive?
For example: Baiken, from Guilty Gear, is a woman who abandoned her womanhood for the sword, and yet she still shows her feminine traits.


Spoiler: Baiken over the games








So what's the artist behind BABD's problem? Why is the artist so... _insane_ for this? Why does the artist want to uglyify women?


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Dec 17, 2019)

Ad Lib Moaning said:


> Wow, this thread is a trip.
> How come BABD didn't know its possible to make a tomboy/'masculine-looking'/scarred woman... and she can still look attractive?
> For example: Baiken, from Guilty Gear, is a woman who abandoned her womanhood for the sword, and yet she still shows her feminine traits.
> 
> ...


*sarcasm mode on* They're not making them ugly, just more "practical" looking. *sarcasm mode off*


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Dec 18, 2019)

I found this little quote from them to be turbospergy...



> And, if she (Samus) still had her power suit “shoes,” then maybe we could all be spared from the horrible piss jet boots we got instead. _#NeverForgetNeverForgive_



Yep, they're still salty over the fact Zero Suit Samus (Super Smash Brothers) had high heels. Ditto for the fact that her zero suit was skin tight.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jan 1, 2020)

How do you fix a problamatic outfit? Make one that's about two sizes too big and add obnoxious poofy pants.


----------



## Ars Goetia (Jan 2, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> How do you fix a problamatic outfit? Make one that's about two sizes too big and add obnoxious poofy pants.



I like the fact that they felt the need to include a trigger warning for the mere mention of blood. Its like an unironic version of the "skeleton inside you" meme.


----------



## Sun Shihong (Jan 2, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> How do you fix a problamatic outfit? Make one that's about two sizes too big and add obnoxious poofy pants.



They turned Skarlet into Tranny Ryu Hayabusa.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jan 3, 2020)

Sun Shihong said:


> They turned Skarlet into Tranny Ryu Hayabusa.


Who looks like she's smuggling a beach ball in her pants.


----------



## Catgirl IRL (Jan 4, 2020)

That shits going to drag, and is just asking to snag on something getting her killed in the process.

This shit might be tolerable if they didn't keep claiming realism in their designs.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jan 6, 2020)

John Titor said:


> Technically not BABD but it's just as insufferable.
> View attachment 1045101
> 
> 
> You kidding me, dude? She was already wearing more clothes than Simon Belmont.


Granted if BABD was doing the redesign, the braid would be cut off, her face would be uglier, the boots would be lowered (thigh boots are haram to them), and the pants would be poofier than a beach ball.


----------



## PoopFace (Jan 7, 2020)

These people are getting so repetitive someone with more tism could probably make them into their own bingo card. I mostly doubt they have enough to go on for a full card though. At least "potato-shaped nose", "poofy pants" and "She's too pretty so I made her fat" should be on there.


----------



## John Titor (Jan 7, 2020)

PoopFace said:


> These people are getting so repetitive someone with more tism could probably make them into their own bingo card. I mostly doubt they have enough to go on for a full card though. At least "potato-shaped nose", "poofy pants" and "She's too pretty so I made her fat" should be on there.


Gotcha covered.


----------



## edgy supermacy (Jan 9, 2020)

John Titor said:


> Technically not BABD but it's just as insufferable.
> View attachment 1045101
> 
> 
> You kidding me, dude? She was already wearing more clothes than Simon Belmont.


they just took a good looking girl and made her fugly

thick straight hair with a lustrous shine? - make it thin and frizzy
large beautiful blue eyes? - make them small shitshin eyes
glowing radiant skin? - add some skin and make her look part nigger/spic
thin well-toned body? - add some weight
large and youthful tits? - can't have that
sexy and dynamic outfit? - throw some dirty rags on that look hideous and don't have the colors work together

this movement isn't about giving women in media more clothes, it's about making them ugly so they don't have to be so insecure about being ugly themselves


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jan 11, 2020)

There's an irony to when they do their redesigns. They claim they're "giving dignity" to the women they redesign, but then say this when it comes to the men...



> This week, we are carving out our own _path_, rather than _finding _it. And by path, we mean a happy trail. That’s right, it’s Himbo Time.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jan 13, 2020)

It seems that stuff with cleavage can get oked by them.


----------



## Catgirl IRL (Jan 14, 2020)

She probably has a dick.

That elf aggravates me for another reason though. I really dislike this tendency for diversity to mean "Vaguely ambiguous ethnicity" - I think I've said it before but these characters always seem to be just slightly dark so they can claim points, but not so dark they'd make the artist uncomfortable. 

Its similar to how many tumble artists consider armchair, fat and vitiligo the height of variety.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jan 15, 2020)

Another re-design with poofy pants and I thought Milenna didn't like her maw so why would she wear a mask that gives that away?


----------



## Vault Boy (Jan 15, 2020)

What the fuck is with their obsession with putting clown pants on these characters?

That's not even making them more "realistic", that's just making them look ridiculous.


----------



## Catgirl IRL (Jan 15, 2020)

Form fitting gear is too sexy and sexy is impractical!

Funnily enough the MK11 devs gave that sort of excuse for the female redesigns. Fair enough. Still allowing them to wear high heels and have the guys in shorts rather undermines that,however.


----------



## Pina Colada (Jan 15, 2020)

Don't forget the "practical" long robes that could easily be grabbed!


----------



## John Titor (Jan 15, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Another re-design with poofy pants and I thought Milenna didn't like her maw so why would she wear a mask that gives that away?


She even admitted that she has no idea what the plot is.



Vault Boy said:


> What the fuck is with their obsession with putting clown pants on these characters?
> 
> That's not even making them more "realistic", that's just making them look ridiculous.


In fairness, it's a stock ninja trope but hers look terrible.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jan 15, 2020)

John Titor said:


> She even admitted that she has no idea what the plot is.



I'm far from an expert on MK, but my guess is if you're a flawed clone of someone else, you'd not want to display the flaw that sets you apart from the original. At least with the old mask, you could easily pull it down to do your fatalities. This one looks harder to take off.


----------



## edgy supermacy (Jan 16, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Another re-design with poofy pants and I thought Milenna didn't like her maw so why would she wear a mask that gives that away?


notice how they also made the tits smaller. so much for "were giving women appropriate battle attire"

they also gave her fucking male eyebrows. can't have them took too feminine, now can we?


----------



## TiggerNits (Jan 16, 2020)

Ugly people want ugly things to be the desirable norm so they might be accepted. In reality, it just makes ugly people uglier


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jan 16, 2020)

bmills796 said:


> notice how they also made the tits smaller. so much for "were giving women appropriate battle attire"
> 
> they also gave her fucking male eyebrows. can't have them took too feminine, now can we?


Also, they chopped her hair short (when it originally wasn't that bad and wouldn't get in the way) and took away the eye shadow as well.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jan 17, 2020)

Interestingly, there is a more modest design for Mileena in MK10. I wonder what the BABD ladies would think of it.


----------



## TowinKarz (Jan 19, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> there is a more modest design for Mileena in MK10. I wonder what the BABD ladies would think of it.



I can see skin below the shoulders.... also, said shoulders are NAKED!  Just hanging out in the OPEN!   

Nice try, MYSOGYNIST MALE-GAZERS, but you can't sneak this one past us!


----------



## John Titor (Jan 20, 2020)

Once again, not BABD but I think it's relevant here:








						r/RedlinedArt
					

r/RedlinedArt: Art (typically anime or fetish art) where the proportions are so off that you couldn't resist correcting it.




					www.reddit.com
				











						r/mendrawingwomen
					

r/mendrawingwomen: People improperly drawing women, be it manga, anime, cartoons, comics, video games, or graphic novels. Whether that is anatomy or …




					www.reddit.com
				



What happens when you get a bunch of know-nothing dunning-krugers who think they know better than professional artists when in reality they want to shit on pinups.


Spoiler: I don't think you know where the spine is











Spoiler: sex appeal bad >:^(


----------



## Catgirl IRL (Jan 20, 2020)

That first ones great because there's a Spider Gwen cosplay on the page they're all leaking over, but the pose is basically identical.

Men Writing Women became ridiculous for similar reasons - a lot of content was, hopefully, taking the piss as it had actually been written by women.


----------



## TowinKarz (Jan 20, 2020)

They got the spine RIGHT they just got the angle of the shoulders wrong despite the obvious evidence in the "backpack" part of her outfit as to which way they're going, but they're somehow determined to make them go the OTHER way.  They seem to be ignorant that something is blocking seeing the right shoulder, not that it's over there on the other side of the neck....

And once you realize that, the "incorrect" right arm makes perfect sense.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jan 29, 2020)

Even a good redesign isn't perfect (in their opinion) unless its got poofy pants.


----------



## Catgirl IRL (Jan 30, 2020)

Poofy pants hide the girl dick.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jan 30, 2020)

Once again, BABD forget the irony of railing against boob windows while drawing scantly clad men in their spare time.


----------



## WhoBusTank69 (Feb 3, 2020)

> Fictional women are subject to the whims, desires and biases of everyone involved in their production, and self-serving, gratuitous BS is often the cornerstone of the result. There are _very_ few examples of female characters who are dressed in a revealing manner because it reflects their motivations and personality (this would be the ‘appropriate’ situation you describe); they are most often dressed that way because they are female, and female characters must be served on a platter to the heterosexual male audience’s gaze or else they’re just not worth the effort! (Here’s lookin’ at you, Mass Effect.)


Fictional women have no agency, thus scantily clad women are sexist in design.
That's the argument? Really?


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Feb 3, 2020)

WhoBusTank69 said:


> Fictional women have no agency, thus scantily clad women are sexist in design.
> That's the argument? Really?


Yep. But remember, that line of thinking never applies to men.


----------



## Catgirl IRL (Feb 3, 2020)

That's been an argument for a while. Internalised misogyny gets cranked out if the artist is a woman.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Feb 3, 2020)

Catgirl IRL said:


> That's been an argument for a while. Internalised misogyny gets cranked out if the artist is a woman.


Or they were "forced" into doing that.


----------



## Ceiling Kitten (Feb 4, 2020)

> Fictional women are subject to the whims, desires and biases of everyone involved in their production, and self-serving, gratuitous BS is often the cornerstone of the result. There are _very_ few examples of female characters who are dressed in a revealing manner because it reflects their motivations and personality (this would be the ‘appropriate’ situation you describe); they are most often dressed that way because they are female, and female characters must be served on a platter to the heterosexual male audience’s gaze or else they’re just not worth the effort! (Here’s lookin’ at you, Mass Effect.)



Translation from feminstoid: "I'm ugly, fat and charmless. I have no boyfriend or girlfriend. I hate women who are more attractive than me. I want to feel good about myself without doing anything to improve my looks. Time to whine about the evil fictional whores who get the attention I secretly crave for, since real-life sexy women will kick my ass if I call them out on their skankiness to their face!!"


You can freaking smell these ugly nerds' envy and misogyny from another country, holy shit. 



Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Or they were "forced" into doing that.



Because women must be~pure, according to these people. Women can't ever be "tainted" by that icky thing named sex. Women should never ever want anything related to sex, or they're "impure" and "damaged goods" or something.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Feb 5, 2020)

Your character being a pervert is no excuse for her to not be totally covered up.


----------



## Catgirl IRL (Feb 5, 2020)

Still kept the blindfold and blowjob lips.


----------



## off meds / online (Feb 5, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Your character being a pervert is no excuse for her to not be totally covered up.



is 2B a pervert? she'll actually push/kick the camera away if the player stares too long.


----------



## 真理子 (Feb 5, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Your character being a pervert is no excuse for her to not be totally covered up.


They're referring to the creator, Yoko Taro, being the pervert.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Feb 5, 2020)

John Titor said:


> Once again, not BABD but I think it's relevant here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be fair I'd like to see anyone hold a pose like the girl in the first pic. That's super awkward and unnatural. Not necessarily impossible though.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Feb 5, 2020)

シコ松 said:


> They're referring to the creator, Yoko Taro, being the pervert.


My mistake.


----------



## off meds / online (Feb 5, 2020)

honestly, you gotta respect yoko taro for being entirely upfront about why 2B's design is the way it is. no plot or character contrivances, just "i like women."


----------



## John Titor (Feb 5, 2020)

I only played like 2 hours of the game myself but I can tell they never did the bare minimum of research.

Not a real spoiler: The human-like androids like 2B are at war with alien robots that look like toys as a big contrast to each other.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Feb 5, 2020)

John Titor said:


> I only played like 2 hours of the game myself but I can tell they never did the bare minimum of research.
> 
> Not a real spoiler: The human-like androids like 2B are at war with alien robots that look like toys as a big contrast to each other.


In their eyes, that's still no excuse for 2B not be dressed like she's in a Muslim-dominated country.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Feb 7, 2020)

Time to remake a male character to be sexy despite all their complaining about character agency and practicality.


----------



## Inquisitor_BadAss (Feb 7, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Time to remake a male character to be sexy despite all their complaining about character agency and practicality.



If she had ever see a man without his shirt on irl Scorpions nipple wouldn’t be so wonky.


----------



## c-no (Feb 7, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Your character being a pervert is no excuse for her to not be totally covered up.


It's a robot but on that same note, wew on how the design did bother BBAD when it's all about robots fighting robots while the game has some philosophical shit going on the further one goes in.



Frog Gremlin said:


> honestly, you gotta respect yoko taro for being entirely upfront about why 2B's design is the way it is. no plot or character contrivances, just "i like women."


With Taro, it's more refreshing than anyone trying to say the sexiness is more than just being horny.


----------



## off meds / online (Feb 7, 2020)

c-no said:


> With Taro, it's more refreshing than anyone trying to say the sexiness is more than just being horny.



no "she needs to breathe through her skin" or "she dresses this way because it empowers her!1!!", just "I really like girls." absolutely based.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Feb 8, 2020)

Frog Gremlin said:


> no "she needs to breathe through her skin" or "she dresses this way because it empowers her!1!!", just "I really like girls." absolutely based.


Interestingly, that reason still pisses them off.


----------



## off meds / online (Feb 8, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Interestingly, that reason still pisses them off.



not exactly interesting. of course any statement or justification is going to piss them off if they take moral exception to the design. I'm just saying that it's refreshing for me, personally.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Feb 14, 2020)

Time for another sexy man who they reduce to his parts.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Feb 24, 2020)

What BABD thinks is a female power fantasy.


----------



## Catgirl IRL (Feb 24, 2020)

Women want to be a bloke with tits?


----------



## Ruin (Feb 24, 2020)

Catgirl IRL said:


> Women want to be a bloke with tits?



Ultra butch lesbians exist and I've certainly seen FF couples that look like trucker MM couples but I doubt that's the norm. Most gay folks are much like straight people in that they prefer conventionally attractive partners, just of the same gender.


----------



## Inquisitor_BadAss (Feb 24, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> What BABD thinks is a female power fantasy.



That’s not a power fantasy that’s her own fantasy.


----------



## off meds / online (Feb 24, 2020)

it's a shame, because the art is honestly pretty decent.


----------



## Belvedere (Feb 24, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> What BABD thinks is a female power fantasy.



Their bias is so transparent it is painful. If it were a traditionally attractive woman wearing that top then BABD would be reeeeeeing about how she is being sexualized for having her shoulders exposed and for having visible cleavage.



Frog Gremlin said:


> it's a shame, because the art is honestly pretty decent.



Not really, they botched the muscle structure and the faces all around are nightmare fuel.


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Feb 24, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> What BABD thinks is a female power fantasy.


God, why is this still making rounds. I remember posting it in SJW art thread, and it was already old and ugly.



Catgirl IRL said:


> Women want to be a bloke with tits?


More like "women want to fuck a traditionally manly guy while still being considered lesbians".



Belvedere said:


> Not really, they botched the muscle structure and the faces all around are nightmare fuel.


This, this is my thinking exactly. Apparently, people do not think so.


----------



## madethistocomment (Feb 25, 2020)

Imagine thinking that the average woman wants to look like a green Gaston with tits.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Feb 26, 2020)

Time for another evil Zenescope desgin to be covered with a bulky sweater.


----------



## NoReturn (Feb 26, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> What BABD thinks is a female power fantasy.


What's the one in the hijab? That's not a dwarf, but what is it? A human? If that's the case that presupposes there are fantasy-Muslims, which means there must also be fantasy-Jews. Is there a fantasy-Israel/Palestine conflict?


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Feb 29, 2020)

They're still bitching about Overwatching not being politically correct enough.


----------



## Inquisitor_BadAss (Feb 29, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> They're still bitching about Overwatching not being politically correct enough.



Hey guys remember that game no one plays anymore because fortnite exists? Well it’s still problematic and let me tell you why. As for moaning about the lack of ugly people why not make a game and base the protagonists on themselves.


----------



## Vault Boy (Feb 29, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> They're still bitching about Overwatching not being politically correct enough.


The game's mascot is a proud lesbian, and the cast is diverse enough to feature a talking gorilla and a fucking hamster. 

What more could they possibly want besides butchering the female characters into their "correct" forms?


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Feb 29, 2020)

Vault Boy said:


> The game's mascot is a proud lesbian, and the cast is diverse enough to feature a talking gorilla and a fucking hamster.
> 
> What more could they possibly want besides butchering the female characters into their "correct" forms?


They'd like a black woman as a character and no, the little African girl with the robot doesn't count.


----------



## Catgirl IRL (Feb 29, 2020)

Black women don't count unless they're American.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Feb 29, 2020)

Catgirl IRL said:


> Black women don't count unless they're American.


I think it has more to do with the fact she was using a robot instead of fighting in the field.


----------



## Catgirl IRL (Feb 29, 2020)

No, that's literally what the argument is. Black and other coloured women don't count because they're Canadian, Indian and so on.


----------



## Vault Boy (Feb 29, 2020)

Catgirl IRL said:


> No, that's literally what the argument is. Black and other coloured women don't count because they're Canadian, Indian and so on.


But there's already African representation in the game, Farah happens to be Egyptian.


----------



## Thiletonomics (Feb 29, 2020)

Inquisitor_BadAss said:


> Hey guys remember that game no one plays anymore because fortnite exists? Well it’s still problematic and let me tell you why. As for moaning about the lack of ugly people why not make a game and base the protagonists on themselves.



Funny enough, there was another class-based shooter called LawBreakers that had characters that would fit the levels of ugly people that those people ask for. It turned out to be a total flop, and the "woke" character designs for the game didn't do it any favors at all, as CEO Cliff Bleszinski would later admit.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Mar 1, 2020)

While I don't like this outfit for being ugly, they're once again ignoring the shirtless men in Disgea because it's no excuse to exploit fictional women.


----------



## Robert James (Mar 1, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> What BABD thinks is a female power fantasy.



I think the beauty of this piece is that the pre-op orc with bolt-ons draws attention away from the Muslim and the midget with a beard.


----------



## c-no (Mar 1, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> They'd like a black woman as a character and no, the little African girl with the robot doesn't count.


One could bet that even if that little African girl was a playable character, they could still complain because it's not matching the exact specific requirements they have. What's really ridiculous was that they used Winston as an example alongside Roadhog and Junk Rat. That gives the idea that someone at BBAD or some other tumblr thought someone would find gorillas to be varied in attraction to the human eye.


----------



## Catgirl IRL (Mar 2, 2020)

Vault Boy said:


> But there's already African representation in the game, Farah happens to be Egyptian.



That's what I'm saying ya dummy. 

A lot of people were angry about the lack of coloured representation, despite a black American being the weakest example of it within the setting.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Mar 2, 2020)

Robert James said:


> I think the beauty of this piece is that the pre-op orc with bolt-ons draws attention away from the Muslim and the midget with a beard.


I mean it's quite literally in the name. Female power fantasy. The fantasy of women being in power; removing anything male and masculine, which in turn leads to women wanting to fuck women in any capacity.

As someone who hangs around (reasonable) muscle artists and connoisseurs of such a kink, anything might and muscle with those people do not correspond to what the 'mainstream' media like these nutjobs claim to be the attractive part of power. They literally just want to see women sit on thrones or have suitcases full of money. Not once have I seen overlap between what draws people to 'power' and what these people describe as power fantasy.

As with many other things these days, it's quite funny how they want women to look manly as if full of roids, yet claim it's a sign of female nature as opposed to the fact they're more man than woman at that point. They want the cake and to eat it too.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Mar 2, 2020)

Cactus Wings said:


> I mean it's quite literally in the name. Female power fantasy. The fantasy of women being in power; removing anything male and masculine, which in turn leads to women wanting to fuck women in any capacity.
> 
> As someone who hangs around (reasonable) muscle artists and connoisseurs of such a kink, anything might and muscle with those people do not correspond to what the 'mainstream' media like these nutjobs claim to be the attractive part of power. They literally just want to see women sit on thrones or have suitcases full of money. Not once have I seen overlap between what draws people to 'power' and what these people describe as power fantasy.
> 
> As with many other things these days, it's quite funny how they want women to look manly as if full of roids, yet claim it's a sign of female nature as opposed to the fact they're more man than woman at that point. They want the cake and to eat it too.




It's of  the weirder subtexts of people like BABD, they want to liberate women by effectively making them men.


----------



## RadicalCentrist (Mar 2, 2020)

Emperor Julian said:


> It's of  the weirder subtexts of people like BABD, they want to liberate women by effectively making them men.
> 
> View attachment 1169481


that looks more like SHODAN in a dress

anyway that was an excuse to post this vaguely related shitpost:


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Mar 4, 2020)

BABD's hateboner for Zenescope continues as they redesign a character by making her a lesbian with a mustache.

EDIT: Is it wrong to be kind of offended for lesbians everywhere?


----------



## The Blackest Cock (Mar 6, 2020)

What's up with her obsession with sweaters and pantaloons?
I assume she thinks she's doing something profound by redesigning women to be ugly and men to look like himbos, but it seems like some kind of fetish at this point.


----------



## RSVP (Mar 6, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> BABD's hateboner for Zenescope continues as they redesign a character by making her a lesbian with a mustache.





> I ended up giving her some whiskers, cause sometimes a girl has a ‘stache (I personally remove mine)


That's rather telling.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Mar 6, 2020)

The Blackest Cock said:


> What's up with her obsession with sweaters and pantaloons?
> I assume she thinks she's doing something profound by redesigning women to be ugly and men to look like himbos, but it seems like some kind of fetish at this point.


It kind of does. I wonder how far this obsession will go sometimes; how much further can they sink?


----------



## RadicalCentrist (Mar 6, 2020)

RSVP said:


> That's rather telling.





Achived for fun
Author of this has a twitch, icysketchbook

Only video has a segment where the "chadness" of Bernie Sanders is discussed.  No face cam, and I wanted to see 'stache pics so I went deeper.  Found an old DA account, 5 years inactive: https://www.deviantart.com/icykitty/
First thing you'll notice is that most of these women are conventionally attractive, which is odd considering her later career, as well as a bunch of written "pieces:"

(also lol at suicide idealization in bottom right, that comes up later!)

Unfortunately, those written posts aren't degenerate fan fiction like I was hoping, but teenage angst poetry.  But what's that at the bottom...?

Updatedmyjournal.wav
Then the jackpot, pics taken from Sakura-con!

Not pictured - a mustache.  However, I did notice this -


>going to a convention with your mom

Y'all can draw your own conclusions on her appearance.  However this was years ago, with no mustache.  I have to go deeper.
 confirmation of homo-status
  More art and short stories.  Gotta say,  she was more creative before the whole BABD thing.

It was at this point that I was about to give up - it was mostly just myspace teenage girl wangst, until I found it:


Das rite I ain't thumbnailing dis shit



That's right.  The main artist of Bikini Armor Battle Damage, a website to save girls from the vile male gaze, was "rolling around with her friend when something happened I won't say" and her best friend refused to talk to her ever again.  Could she have *gasp* sexually assaulted her friend?    What a twist!

Anyway I never ended up finding her mustache.  Anna Lvovna Semenets has a degree in CS from Digipen and has interned at Microsoft and was surprisingly born in Russia, as well  (She did translating work).  Currently works at Marine Treasures International.  Have a final pic:


----------



## John Titor (Mar 7, 2020)

I think the most surprising part for me is she has something resembling a career compared to Ozzie.

PS- A little digging and I can conclude that she is approximately 30 years old.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Mar 7, 2020)

When we refer to men as "meat" we want it to be respectful.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Mar 8, 2020)

Not only should women not have boobplate, but they shouldn't be prisoners or victims in anything bad.


----------



## One Man Bland (Mar 10, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> When we refer to men as "meat" we want it to be respectful.


It’s a little difficult to take your supposed respect seriously when it’s clear the only people who participate are obvious fetishists in one form or another. Especially when you link back to a Ecchi club on Deviant Art.

I also gotta chuckle when they called this a celebration of masculine beauty when 101% of the designs are just trying to stuff men into feminine costumes and make women into Mr Universe contestants and acting like the fact that they look weird is just some conspiracy or misogynistic bias.

It’s almost like people have different standards for sex appeal in men and women, and that if you want your skimpy men to not look like a joke you have to take that into account...


----------



## Peasant (Mar 10, 2020)

One Man Bland said:


> I also gotta chuckle when they called this a celebration of masculine beauty when 101% of the designs are just trying to stuff men into feminine costumes and make women into Mr Universe contestants and acting like the fact that they look weird is just some conspiracy or misogynistic bias.
> 
> It’s almost like people have different standards for sex appeal in men and women, and that if you want your skimpy men to not look like a joke you have to take that into account...


That's the thing that always gets me with these reversals; they're not even sexualizing the men properly.  Just ditch those ridiculous slut tops and put him in a speedo or a loincloth, the old fashioned way.

Of course, that would be missing the point. The purpose of this blog is not to treat men and women equally, it's to ridicule art they don't like and shame people who create and enjoy it. The redraws are meant to deface rather than improve.


----------



## One Man Bland (Mar 11, 2020)

Peasant said:


> That's the thing that always gets me with these reversals; they're not even sexualizing the men properly.  Just ditch those ridiculous slut tops and put him in a speedo or a loincloth, the old fashioned way.
> 
> Of course, that would be missing the point. The purpose of this blog is not to treat men and women equally, it's to ridicule art they don't like and shame people who create and enjoy it. The redraws are meant to deface rather than improve.


Hell, if anime has proven anything it’s that it’s completely possible to make male character designs that are either skimpy or a little feminine and not have the audience bat an eye if the designs look good.

But BABD isn’t interested in making good designs. And even if they were trying to I doubt they could come up with any.


----------



## knightlautrec (Mar 13, 2020)

RadicalCentrist said:


> View attachment 1176894
> Achived for fun
> Author of this has a twitch, icysketchbook
> 
> ...



So, this explains a lot. Plain lesbian who has zero art talent takes frustration out on better artists, basically.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Mar 18, 2020)

Time for another redesign where everything must be covered and have poofy pants.


----------



## knightlautrec (Mar 18, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Time for another redesign where everything must be covered and have poofy pants.



What is with their fetish for poofy pants? Christ. 

Also Linkle's design is cute and functional as it is. She's quick and scout-like. Her original outfit is literally not offensive in the least.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Mar 18, 2020)

knightlautrec said:


> What is with their fetish for poofy pants? Christ.
> 
> Also Linkle's design is cute and functional as it is. She's quick and scout-like. Her original outfit is literally not offensive in the least.


It's offensive because it has shorts and not pants. There's just too much skin showing in their books.


----------



## Strawberry Milkshake (Mar 18, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Time for another redesign where everything must be covered and have poofy pants.


Surprised they didn't start on Cia first considering her skimpy outfit. Looking forward to the poofy pants they'll evidently put on the redesign.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Mar 19, 2020)

Strawberry Milkshake said:


> Surprised they didn't start on Cia first considering her skimpy outfit. Looking forward to the poofy pants they'll evidently put on the redesign.


I'm sure they'll be fuming that since her mask covers at least half her head, they can't scar her, give her an ugly nose, or give her facial hair.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Mar 21, 2020)

Dobson referenced in a positive way, use of the annoying "fighting fucktoy" term, and blaming the evil dudebro is all in one article.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Mar 22, 2020)

Today's turbospergy article comes with this quote...


> I’d say Hyrule Warriors developers should be ashamed of having this sort of artwork going public, with all the tackyness of “female Link” having boobplate, bared belly and panties on top of trousers, but judging by their Zelda costume concepts, “tacky” is their status quo and shame is alien to them.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Mar 25, 2020)

Time to fix a perfectly nice set of armor with poofy sleeves, no make up, and admiting that the original design made her blood boil.


----------



## RSVP (Mar 25, 2020)

She took the time to make the eyebrows thicker (because thin eyebrows are a liability in battle) but didn't do anything about that circlet of Damocles.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Mar 25, 2020)

RSVP said:


> View attachment 1202706
> She took the time to make the eyebrows thicker (because thin eyebrows are a liability in battle) but didn't do anything about that circlet of Damocles.


It's because conventionally pretty girls have thinner eyebrows. But, yeah, I'm surprised that she did nothing with the circlet.


----------



## Akumaten (Mar 26, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Time to fix a perfectly nice set of armor with poofy sleeves, no make up, and admiting that the original design made her blood boil.


The new breastplate looks so empty


----------



## SamTheEagle (Mar 26, 2020)

Akumaten said:


> The new breastplate looks so empty


Can't have the viewer reminded that Zelda's breasts exist, now, can we?


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Mar 27, 2020)

Time to fix some male designs and personally, I don't see a lot of female designs with camel toe like they claim there are in the last paragraph.


----------



## RadicalCentrist (Mar 27, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Time to fix some male designs and personally, I don't see a lot of female designs with camel toe like they claim there are in the last paragraph.





Obviously!


----------



## RSVP (Mar 27, 2020)

Spoiler: grøh redesign - nsfw






Time for some design critique.

Removing the waistcoat is logical enough for a skimpy variant. The muscle definition leaves a lot to be desired, though.

I don't know icykitty well enough to tell whether the high heels and dildo-like sword are there for spite or for fetish appeal. Personally, I find them offputting. The motive for the big balls is obvious enough, although she's depicted them and the dick as vacuum-sealed.

The thighs are where it gets really poor. Turning the pants into briefs could only be to show off thigh skin, but the complete lack of muscle definition suggests the editor didn't give a fuck about how the thighs look. She made the right boot skintight on the thigh, but didn't bother to narrow the left boot. She got rid of the fur on the left boot (why?) but only trimmed it on the right boot.



> Apparently he’s some kind of secret agent or something, and half of him became evil, I guess? So I figured I’d keep some of him covered to evoke that. I could have taken away most of his jacket, but because half of him is evil, he gets a bit more coverage.


Gotta love the arrogance of redesigning a character she knows nothing about. Something tells me keeping the jacket was more a matter of laziness than loyalty to the concept.


> The one garter is again, a call-back to his dual nature.


Grøh doesn't really have a dual nature; he's defined by his strong will and dedication to his cause. The unneeded single garter just makes him look like he doesn't know how to dress himself.

For comparison, here's Grøh stripped down to his underwear in game:


Spoiler








Personally, I think it's sexier than the BABD redesign, although it's more conservative than some of the other men in the game. Through character customization, you could put him in Azwel's thong or Mitsurugi's loincloth if you're so inclined, and his legs have plenty of muscle definition.


----------



## Belvedere (Mar 27, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> They'd like a black woman as a character and no, the little African girl with the robot doesn't count.



These Tumblrites don't give a rat's ass that there is or isn't any sort of "fill in the blank" representation in game, they just want to complain and raise up a stink because they get a high from pressuring companies into caving into their demands because that is the only power and influence they have.

These bastards have nothing constructive, meaningful or worthwhile to contribute to society on their own so they have to fill their lack of talent and life achievements by being full time emotional grifters and pressuring people that actually do have talent to do their bidding.  This is why there is no bending-over-backwards-enough for these people, they will never be satisfied with anything because caving to their demands is not the means, it is the goal.  There is going to be a black female character in Overwatch 2 called "Sojourn" and Blizzard has gone out of their way to emphasize repeatedly that this new character will become the central focus of the narrative of the sequel. I guaranty you that these SJW grifters will still find something to complain about and demand more and more concessions to the point of irrational absurdity.

If they really cared about black female representation in the hero shooter genre, they'll be all over Paladins which has not one but two black female heroes in the roster: Kinessa and Imani. 


Spoiler: Kinessa











Spoiler: Imani









But because it is not Overwatch they don't care or mention it at all.  Heck, they don't care because most likely the BABD crowd doesn't even play video games.  It is all about complaining and raising up a stink.



Vault Boy said:


> But there's already African representation in the game, Farah happens to be Egyptian.



Oh you sweet summer child, don't you know?  For the SJW types screaming "representation", Pharah is the _wrong_  kind of African.  She does not qualify because when the SJWs crowd say "African", they specifically exclude the Saharan and Arabic nations.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Mar 27, 2020)

Belvedere said:


> Spoiler: Imani
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can just picture the fuming and steam coming out of their ears if they saw Imani.

EDIT: I saw the newest Overwatch character and I can already picture them screeching over her.


----------



## John Titor (Mar 27, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Time to fix some male designs and personally, I don't see a lot of female designs with camel toe like they claim there are in the last paragraph.



Have they even seen muscles before?

Edit: quoted the wrong person


----------



## Thiletonomics (Mar 27, 2020)

Belvedere said:


> If they really cared about black female representation in the hero shooter genre, they'll be all over Paladins which has not one but two black female heroes in the roster: Kinessa and Imani.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Kinessa
> ...



They both would get points taken off though because of Kinessa's midriff, and Imani's cleavage, respectively. Not to mention that Paladins is a *lot* less polished of a game compared to the game that they love to throw shit at in Overwatch.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Apr 5, 2020)

Just because you have nearly everyone sexualized in a set of designs, doesn't attone for sexualizing all but one of the women.


----------



## One Man Bland (Apr 5, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Time to fix some male designs and personally, I don't see a lot of female designs with camel toe like they claim there are in the last paragraph.


I’ll never get over how hilariously off-base and hypocritical it is to conflate a woman’s breasts and cleavage with a man’s cock. Especially with how often BABD and their ilk will claim to believe that a woman simply being topless shouldn’t be considered inherently sexual.

Though I could honestly see the second edit’s jacket fitting right in with a JRPG. I’m pretty sure I’ve seen one almost exactly like it in an official game somewhere, and I’ve definitely seen designs where it’s a dude shirtless with across the shoulder belts or gun holsters. Though it kinda weakens their point if they acknowledge that.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Apr 5, 2020)

One Man Bland said:


> I’ll never get over how hilariously off-base and hypocritical it is to conflate a woman’s breasts and cleavage with a man’s cock. Especially with how often BABD and their ilk will claim to believe that a woman simply being topless shouldn’t be considered inherently sexual.


They're kind of all over the place with their views on breasts. They wish for the day breasts are desexualized, yet get huffy (at beast) when a woman has cleavage or in some cases "breast curve" and cry sexualization. Also, they seem to like deformed breasts and making designs that make the woman look flat.


----------



## orderofcringe (Apr 5, 2020)

Facebook art groups are full og these. Esp. Digital Artist Group. This attached screenshot is from 1 single post. 



Spoiler


----------



## John Titor (Apr 7, 2020)

orderofcringe said:


> Facebook art groups are full og these. Esp. Digital Artist Group. This attached screenshot is from 1 single post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Half of these seem to be mocking the "muh style" crowd, which would include BABD.


----------



## John Titor (Apr 11, 2020)

Sorry for the double post but I saw the flavor of the month meme on Know Your Meme and got inspired. Have a shitpost.


----------



## Fougaro (Apr 15, 2020)

John Titor said:


> Sorry for the double post but I saw the flavor of the month meme on Know Your Meme and got inspired. Have a shitpost.View attachment 1225708


>IT'S UNREALISTIC AND HISTORICALLY INACCURATE
So is in most cases having women do the fighting, but don't tell anyone of BABD that!


----------



## KittyGremlin (Apr 18, 2020)

RadicalCentrist said:


> View attachment 1204956
> Obviously!



This makes me think... Is she really so immature that she would be too embarrassed  to just say "breasts"?


----------



## weirdMcGee (Apr 19, 2020)

Fougaro said:


> >IT'S UNREALISTIC AND HISTORICALLY INACCURATE
> So is in most cases having women do the fighting, but don't tell anyone of BABD that!




If it's a fantasy yes but if it's largely historical it might not make sense.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (May 2, 2020)

It's weird how quiet they've been lately other than the occasional live designs. I had a funny dream where I created a fake SJW/feminist identity and did a parody of BABD and classic Ann Kreider.


----------



## Corn Flakes (May 3, 2020)

I don't know how I hadn't seen this thread before but I'm deeply thankful I have. Read back a couple of pages and holy shit I haven't laughed this hard in a long time.

I wonder how these lolcows would react to some good, old-school Dark Sun art.


			https://imgur.com/gallery/QEDkMUP
		

So what _everybody_ is buff, half-naked and look like they're ready to engage in some oil wrestling? There are exposed ladies! THE SCANDAL!


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (May 3, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> I don't know how I hadn't seen this thread before but I'm deeply thankful I have. Read back a couple of pages and holy shit I haven't laughed this hard in a long time.
> 
> I wonder how these lolcows would react to some good, old-school Dark Sun art.
> 
> ...


They'd cheer the guys on for being that way while scolding the ladies. To heck with the fact that Dark Sun is a desert hellhole that is super hot, less clothing is wrong.


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (May 4, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> They'd cheer the guys on for being that way while scolding the ladies. To heck with the fact that Dark Sun is a desert hellhole that is super hot, less clothing is wrong.



Yup.

These feminists are really pathetic. Are they that insecure, hypocritical, self-loathing that they need to ruin other people’s hard work just to justify their behavior?


----------



## John Merston (May 7, 2020)

Malagor the dank omen said:


> I wonder what would happen if they discovered Kantai Collection. I think they would have a fucking seizure over that


Azur Lane would make their heads explode.


----------



## Corn Flakes (May 7, 2020)

John Merston said:


> Azur Lane would make their heads explode.


A quick Google search for Azur Lane led me to this gallery:








						400 Azur Lane HD Wallpapers | Background Images
					

Collect all the shipgirls with our 400 Azur Lane HD Wallpapers and Background Images - Wallpaper Abyss




					wall.alphacoders.com
				




While the feminists mop their brains off the ceiling, I got a question: that's a mobile game, right? Is there a way to play it on the PC? Because... man, there are some _damn fine _anime titties in there.


----------



## John Merston (May 7, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> A quick Google search for Azur Lane led me to this gallery:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure.


----------



## Salad Dodger (May 7, 2020)

I bet the authors of this Tumblr are bitter, jealous fatties. 

Being triggered over pixels and applying some irrelevant shit in the name of feminism is really fucking pathetic. It's an online fantasy world. You'd think these fatties would realize that armor designs in MMOs aren't evidence of 'the patriarchy'.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (May 7, 2020)

Salad_Dodger said:


> I bet the authors of this Tumblr are bitter, jealous fatties.
> 
> Being triggered over pixels and applying some irrelevant shit in the name of feminism is really fucking pathetic. It's an online fantasy world. You'd think these fatties would realize that armor designs in MMOs aren't evidence of 'the patriarchy'.


You should see their hate-boner for Zenoscope comics. (Where they turned one of the women into a lesbian with a mustache.)



Malagor the dank omen said:


> I wonder what would happen if they discovered Kantai Collection. I think they would have a fucking seizure over that


Now this brings up an interesting question: what series would piss them off the most or at least get them throwing fits?


----------



## off meds / online (May 7, 2020)

Grumpy Pickle Rick said:


> Yup.
> 
> These feminists are really pathetic. Are they that insecure, hypocritical, self-loathing that they need to ruin other people’s hard work just to justify their behavior?



isn't that giving them a bit too much credit?


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (May 7, 2020)

Frog Gremlin said:


> isn't that giving them a bit too much credit?


What’d you mean, bro?


----------



## Caddchef (May 7, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Now this brings up an interesting question: what series would piss them off the most or at least get them throwing fits?


Valkyrie Drive, without question.

As a side note my wife and i binge watched the anime and we were both almost crying with laughter by the end of it, so gloriously stupid.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (May 7, 2020)

Caddchef said:


> Valkyrie Drive, without question.
> 
> As a side note my wife and i binge watched the anime and we were both almost crying with laughter by the end of it, so gloriously stupid.


The outfits alone would piss them off. Nice find.


----------



## off meds / online (May 7, 2020)

Grumpy Pickle Rick said:


> What’d you mean, bro?



saying they're ruining it. their shitty edits and walls of text have no real impact on the source material, no matter how badly they wish that they would. they're making no real change, and the original product still has all the things they're crying about.


----------



## Malagor the dank omen (May 8, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Now this brings up an interesting question: what series would piss them off the most or at least get them throwing fits?


I think Queen's Blade would do. It's literally "Bikini armor: the anime". Also Mazinger Z to a certain extent and when it comes to videogames, Nier and Drakengard are definetly something that would nail it.


----------



## Caddchef (May 8, 2020)

Malagor the dank omen said:


> I think Queen's Blade would do. It's literally "Bikini armor: the anime". Also Mazinger Z to a certain extent and when it comes to videogames, Nier and Drakengard are definetly something that would nail it.


Personally i'm shocked thry haven't gonevafter nier, especially with automata being such a runaway hit.


----------



## Malagor the dank omen (May 8, 2020)

Caddchef said:


> Personally i'm shocked thry haven't gonevafter nier, especially with automata being such a runaway hit.


Nah, don't expect them to look back to discover something great that was there all along. Plus, outdated PS3 game or something. And don't get me started on the dedication you need to unlock all endings and their ramblings about "Kaine is trans".
I would love if they decided to try out Drakengard, which has a genocidal main character that brutall murders child soldiers, a racist dragon, a baby eating elf and a female heroine who is only remembered for wanting to fuck her brother.


----------



## Corn Flakes (May 8, 2020)

Caddchef said:


> Personally i'm shocked thry haven't gonevafter nier, especially with automata being such a runaway hit.


Probably because the story in Automata is _depressing as fuck_.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (May 8, 2020)

Malagor the dank omen said:


> I think Queen's Blade would do. It's literally "Bikini armor: the anime". Also Mazinger Z to a certain extent and when it comes to videogames, Nier and Drakengard are definetly something that would nail it.


They've already covered Nier a few times. Queen's Blade would annoy them a lot given how you can strip the fighters as well. I remember there being something on Queen's Blade before the Tumblr adult images purge and they deleted a bunch of stuff.


----------



## Malagor the dank omen (May 8, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> They've already covered Nier a few times. Queen's Blade would annoy them a lot given how you can strip the fighters as well. I remember there being something on Queen's Blade before the Tumblr adult images purge and they deleted a bunch of stuff.


Did they covered Akiba's Strip or is it too niche for them to stumble upon a game where you literally have to tear people's clothes off?


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (May 8, 2020)

Malagor the dank omen said:


> Did they covered Akiba's Strip or is it too niche for them to stumble upon a game where you literally have to tear people's clothes off?


I don't remember what they talked about or attempted to do so sorry I can't help with that. As for stuff that would piss BABD off I'd go with the game I get my avatars from (Urban Rivals) where the Pussycats clan would annoy them the most.


----------



## Malagor the dank omen (May 8, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> I don't remember what they talked about or attempted to do so sorry I can't help with that. As for stuff that would piss BABD off I'd go with the game I get my avatars from (Urban Rivals) where the Pussycats clan would annoy them the most.


Yeah, it would definetly piss them off big time. Not only naked or skimpy clothing but also they don't align with them ideologically? Now that's double sin for ya.
Some other games that come to mind that might piss them off in regards to attire might be pretty obvious like Mighty Switch Force, Shantae, Bloodrayne or Skullgirls and others less obvious like Dragon Commander, Codevein or Ragnarok Online. And when it comes to Drakengard series, it's not that much about the attire but more about female characters being throwaways or mentally disturbed. Even if the males are not much different.


----------



## Corn Flakes (May 8, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> I don't remember what they talked about or attempted to do so sorry I can't help with that. As for stuff that would piss BABD off I'd go with the game I get my avatars from (Urban Rivals) where the Pussycats clan would annoy them the most.


Jesus Christ, Urban Rivals is still around?!


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (May 8, 2020)

Malagor the dank omen said:


> Some other games that come to mind that might piss them off in regards to attire might be pretty obvious like Mighty Switch Force, Shantae, Bloodrayne or Skullgirls and others less obvious like Dragon Commander, Codevein or Ragnarok Online. And when it comes to Drakengard series, it's not that much about the attire but more about female characters being throwaways or mentally disturbed. Even if the males are not much different.


I remember they don't like the Shantae series and don't care that there are real life belly dancers who dress like the title character. Nor do they like Bloodrayne or Ragnarock Online.



Corn Flakes said:


> Jesus Christ, Urban Rivals is still around?!


Yep, it still is.


----------



## Malagor the dank omen (May 8, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> I remember they don't like the Shantae series and don't care that there are real life belly dancers who dress like the title character.


God forbid that having the character be in a belly dancer costume makes sense because she transforms by doing different belly dances. And from their talk about Shantae i'm quite sure they haven't talked about Mighty Switch Force, made by the same devs.

And by the way they hate Risky Boots they will most likely hate Capitain Syrup, Wario's sort of Princess Peach.


Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Nor do they like Bloodrayne or Ragnarock Online.


On Ragnarok i was hoping they picked on the Dancer or Thief jobs (since they have more skimpy models) rather than focusing only on the heavily armored crusaders. But they hating skirt armor (specially when it's stylish) is sad.


----------



## Muh_Soggy_Knee (May 8, 2020)

Caddchef said:


> Valkyrie Drive, without question.
> 
> As a side note my wife and i binge watched the anime and we were both almost crying with laughter by the end of it, so gloriously stupid.


what about Ikki Touson or Seran Kagura


----------



## SnowBall (May 8, 2020)

Malagor the dank omen said:


> Nah, don't expect them to look back to discover something great that was there all along. Plus, outdated PS3 game or something. And don't get me started on the dedication you need to unlock all endings and their ramblings about "Kaine is trans".
> I would love if they decided to try out Drakengard, which has a genocidal main character that brutall murders child soldiers, a racist dragon, a baby eating elf and a female heroine who is only remembered for wanting to fuck her brother.


Don’t forget the pedophile priest. I would also love to see their reactions to Drakengard 3.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (May 17, 2020)

We finally got some outfit bitching. Time for my rebuttal...


The reason Angela dresses flamboyantly and gaudy is because she wants attention. Especially from her mom.
There are no sharp edges on her outfit so that mark can't be made. Ditto for thigh high boots and boobplate.
Where is there a bared belly?
The kingdom uses magic to keep themselves warm so an outfit like hers would be suited.


----------



## Corn Flakes (May 17, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> There are no sharp edges on her outfit so that mark can't be made. Ditto for thigh high boots and boobplate.
> Where is there a bared belly?


I think at this point they consider those items "free squares". It's that, or they assume form-fitting fabric over the belly as "bare belly". Remember, form-fitting = naked!

Pretty sure the International Bingo Association (it's a thing!), would consider that cheating. But since when did those prudes ever follow their own rules?


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (May 17, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> I think at this point they consider those items "free squares". It's that, or they assume form-fitting fabric over the belly as "bare belly". Remember, form-fitting = naked!
> 
> Pretty sure the International Bingo Association (it's a thing!), would consider that cheating. But since when did those prudes ever follow their own rules?


They really don't do they. Not all of Angela's advanced level outfits aren't that skimpy. They're usually at the same level as her original one.


----------



## Lonely Grave (May 17, 2020)

Aside from their overzealous-ness and cringey behaviour, this is actually a lolcow group I sympathise with. Bikini armour is so passe these days, it's tacky and lacking in rhyme and reason. 

99% of mobile gacha games would fail their extreme criteria, though. I wonder what they would think of the EVE Online combat suits.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (May 17, 2020)

Lonely Grave said:


> Aside from their overzealous-ness and cringey behaviour, this is actually a lolcow group I sympathise with. Bikini armour is so passe these days, it's tacky and lacking in rhyme and reason.
> 
> 99% of mobile gacha games would fail their extreme criteria, though. I wonder what they would think of the EVE Online combat suits.


Given that the woman's armor is more rounded and less blocky, that might be their one nitpick. Otherwise, they'd probably like it.


----------



## Cedric_Eff (May 17, 2020)

I actually do think there isn’t enough skimpy male outfits out there.

But then again, what to expect from a western woman amirite?


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (May 17, 2020)

Cedric_Eff said:


> I actually do think there isn’t enough skimpy male outfits out there.
> 
> But then again, what to expect from a western woman amirite?


It's too bad the good ladies at BABD have poor taste in what constitutes as good, skimpy male clothes.


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (May 18, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> It's too bad the good ladies at BABD have poor taste in what constitutes as good, skimpy male clothes.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (May 20, 2020)

Time for another make over with stupid poofy pants. Also, it's amusing how she still thinks the sleeves are too short. Can't have those sinful elbows showing.


----------



## Corn Flakes (May 20, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Time for another make over with stupid poofy pants. Also, it's amusing how she still thinks the sleeves are too short. Can't have those sinful elbows showing.


At least the poofy pants don't look _completely _out of place. It's the baggy-ass top that doesn't fit. What girl wears a top with that much sag around the _back_? Either that or she's got lats so huge they would put Terry Crews to shame.

Also note that there are a lot more golden frills scattered about that have nothing to do with how practical her outfit looks. Basically, this is them going _"I CAN TOTALLY DO IT BETTER THAN THIS PROFESSIONAL CHARACTER DESIGNER!"

(Oh, and of course she gets a slightly more sullen expression. Because the original one wasn't sullen enough.)_


----------



## Tanti-Fanti (May 20, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Time for another make over with stupid poofy pants. Also, it's amusing how she still thinks the sleeves are too short. Can't have those sinful elbows showing.



The obsession with poofy pants is so ironic considering how many characters these people shit on with them (e.g. Shantae). Once again, these people aren't looking for creative solutions to their problems. They want everyone to follow the same bland template.

Let's talk about some choice quotes:

*"Can you tell that this gal is a forest witch? Cause neither can I. She’s also a princess. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ I really want to see the art lead’s notes on this design, just to see what their “reasoning” was for this. “The gold jewels under her breasts are symbolic of her ties to the royal family, but she can’t see them because of her breasts obscuring them, just like she lost sight of her family!!” I don’t know. "*

Do you know how many RPGs/video games/media has the "forest witch/princess" aesthetic? It's so overused that I honestly like a change of pace considering the artist decided not to plaster green/flowers on her design and call it a day. Instead, they tried to do something new. Now, the artist could have something else to show her connection with nature but give credit where it's due, they didn't go in stereotypical forest witch stuff you see so much of in media.

As for the princess comment:

This is a princess:






This is a princess:





This is a princess too!





Anyone can be a princess and where the most conservative/outlandish outfit possible. *It's fiction. It can be ANYTHING you want! *The fact that these people seem to believe the most conservative outfit is the best one is crazy to me.

Who said the reasoning was there to begin with anyways. Why does every design need to have some sort of bigger meaning in terms of sexuality or gender? *Some people like boobs and they draw them. Some people like thighs. They draw them. Some people like t and a. They draw them. You don't need a reason for that attraction in terms of design. *You can just make it and it exists....That's the beauty of it, you can make anything you want. I doubt the artists of these works appreciate it when people edit over their efforts for some asinine reason. You aren't any better, smarter, or more fulfilled from trying to "take away" elements you find bad. With all the time to create new characters that fulfill your needs, this once again, solves nothing.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (May 22, 2020)

I was watching some old Bar Rescue episodes and I couldn't help thinking of something one of the female bar owners told John Taffer (the main guy of the show) that women are intimidated by beautiful women. While John thought that was stupid, I have to wonder if SJWs and/or modern feminists are the exception. Why else would they try to make conventionally attractive women look ugly (or at least really cover them up)? Get mad when men admire said women (blame the creepy marketing guy or cheer when sex doesn't sell)? This site would be a good example of this theory.


----------



## John Titor (May 23, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> They've already covered Nier a few times. Queen's Blade would annoy them a lot given how you can strip the fighters as well. I remember there being something on Queen's Blade before the Tumblr adult images purge and they deleted a bunch of stuff.


Seeing that pic again I just realize, what the fuck is that sword? There's no hilt.



Tanti-Fanti said:


> *"Can you tell that this gal is a forest witch? Cause neither can I. She’s also a princess. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ I really want to see the art lead’s notes on this design, just to see what their “reasoning” was for this. “The gold jewels under her breasts are symbolic of her ties to the royal family, but she can’t see them because of her breasts obscuring them, just like she lost sight of her family!!” I don’t know. "*
> 
> Do you know how many RPGs/video games/media has the "forest witch/princess" aesthetic? It's so overused that I honestly like a change of pace considering the artist decided not to plaster green/flowers on her design and call it a day. Instead, they tried to do something new. Now, the artist could have something else to show her connection with nature but give credit where it's due, they didn't go in stereotypical forest witch stuff you see so much of in media.


Good thing too since there's already a character that fits that aesthetic.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (May 23, 2020)

John Titor said:


> Seeing that pic again I just realize, what the fuck is that sword? There's no hilt.
> 
> 
> Good thing too since there's already a character that fits that aesthetic.
> View attachment 1313990


They'd still hate this design because her poof-bootyshorts don't cover at least half of the legs. Even though she's got small breasts, there's exposed flesh on her chest.


----------



## Corn Flakes (May 23, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> They'd still hate this design because her poof-bootyshorts don't cover at least half of the legs. Even though she's got small breasts, there's exposed flesh on her chest.


Don't forget that she doesn't look angry at the Patriarchy.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (May 23, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> Don't forget that she doesn't look angry at the Patriarchy.


Or have a mustache, facial problems, etc.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (May 25, 2020)

Remember kiddos, Mario rescuing Princess Toadstool is sexist and full of toxic masculinity. Another chick saving a princess is good. I wouldn't mind this if the woman rescuing a princess where they will get together has been done to death. Also, you better hope that princess has other siblings who can take the throne since matching genitals don't make babies.


----------



## Akumaten (May 25, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Time for another make over with stupid poofy pants. Also, it's amusing how she still thinks the sleeves are too short. Can't have those sinful elbows showing.


Also, she's a battle dancer. Those stupid puffy pants would hinder her movement


----------



## Corn Flakes (May 25, 2020)

Akumaten said:


> Also, she's a battle dancer. Those stupid puffy pants would hinder her movement


Unfortunately, the concept of a battle dancer is completely beyond these people. They're too hung-up on their own definitions of "realism". By which I mean, being triggered by anything that could be considered sexy, cute or coy.

That is all, of course, ignoring that 90% of those characters do not come from settings where realism was ever stated to be a goal, or even tangential element to the design.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (May 25, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> Unfortunately, the concept of a battle dancer is completely beyond these people. They're too hung-up on their own definitions of "realism". By which I mean, being triggered by anything that could be considered sexy, cute or coy.
> 
> That is all, of course, ignoring that 90% of those characters do not come from settings where realism was ever stated to be a goal, or even tangential element to the design.


This is their response to such comments: "We don’t. But we expect it to be consistent and to use good communication practices. Making sexy the top priority hurts design and insults the audience. "(See their rhetoric bingo.)

EDIT:
I was playing Heart's Medicine and I can't help thinking that the main character (Allison Heart's) look would be too skimpy/sexual for them.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (May 26, 2020)

This pondering came at work today. It's interesting how feminists/SJWs will be for slut walks, be against slut-shaming, and care for the agentcy of fictional women (don't make their designs sexy because it hurts their dignity), but then do the slut-shaming of sexy/scantly-clad women characters they claim to despise. Like how BABD refers to Melena (Mortal Kombat series) as a titty ninja and look down on her or say that a female medic with knee pads uses them to give out blowjobs. Also the character agency never applies to men.


----------



## Monolith (May 27, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> This pondering came at work today. It's interesting how feminists/SJWs will be for slut walks, be against slut-shaming, and care for the agentcy of fictional women (don't make their designs sexy because it hurts their dignity), but then do the slut-shaming of sexy/scantly-clad women characters they claim to despise. Like how BABD refers to Melena (Mortal Kombat series) as a titty ninja and look down on her or say that a female medic with knee pads uses them to give out blowjobs. Also the character agency never applies to men.


Same as always: "It's okay when we do it."


----------



## c-no (May 27, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> This pondering came at work today. It's interesting how feminists/SJWs will be for slut walks, be against slut-shaming, and care for the agentcy of fictional women (don't make their designs sexy because it hurts their dignity), but then do the slut-shaming of sexy/scantly-clad women characters they claim to despise. Like how BABD refers to Melena (Mortal Kombat series) as a titty ninja and look down on her or say that a female medic with knee pads uses them to give out blowjobs. Also the character agency never applies to men.


The medic knee pads thing is bringing back memories of why I can see this group as spergy. Out of all the things to complain about a character design and they go for something that actually could have both a sense of protection and not looking like something skimpy. Then again, I should also remember what you said before: they'll make an issue out of the smallest thing, such as face paint on a barbarian even though one can work that with a barbarian that wouldn't come from a Frazetta cover of Red Sonja.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (May 27, 2020)

c-no said:


> The medic knee pads thing is bringing back memories of why I can see this group as spergy. Out of all the things to complain about a character design and they go for something that actually could have both a sense of protection and not looking like something skimpy. Then again, I should also remember what you said before: they'll make an issue out of the smallest thing, such as face paint on a barbarian even though one can work that with a barbarian that wouldn't come from a Frazetta cover of Red Sonja.


There are ancient warriors like the Picts and the vikings who wore face paint so I don't see the big deal with a female character having it when in battle.


----------



## Corn Flakes (May 27, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> There are ancient warriors like the Picts and the vikings who wore face paint so I don't see the big deal with a female character having it when in battle.


But Yaoi, ThAt'S jUsT mAkE-uP bY aNy OtHeR nAmE! SmAsH tHe PaTrIaRcHy!

(Alternatively, "men wore it first, therefore women doing it is Patriarchy".)


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (May 28, 2020)

More bitching about sexy armor and how tramatic it is.


----------



## Corn Flakes (May 28, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> More bitching about sexy armor and how tramatic it is.



_That’ll teach me to have barely-mid-tier standards!_​
Lady, your standards aren't barely-mid-tier. Your standards are "sexy = baaaaaaaad". Just own up to you being a petty moral guardian and yell _"BAN THIS SICK FILTH!"_ like you've been wanting to for years now.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (May 28, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> _That’ll teach me to have barely-mid-tier standards!_​
> Lady, your standards aren't barely-mid-tier. Your standards are "sexy = baaaaaaaad". Just own up to you being a petty moral guardian and yell _"BAN THIS SICK FILTH!"_ like you've been wanting to for years now.


They like to claim that they don't mind sexy designs of women under the right circumstances, but I don't believe it.


----------



## Flaming Insignias (May 28, 2020)

Dumb question, but what was the “knee pads medic” from again?


----------



## Corn Flakes (May 28, 2020)

Flaming Insignias said:


> Dumb question, but what was the “knee pads medic” from again?


*It's this chestnut YHE dug up a long time back:*


Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Here's one that stands out where a female medic character is wearing kneepads, they assume it was put there so she can give blowjobs.  Even some of the commentators thought they went a little too far with that one.






Became a bit of a meme in this thread from how goddamn retarded it was.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (May 28, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> *It's this chestnut YHE dug up a long time back:*
> 
> View attachment 1327901
> Became a bit of a meme in this thread from how goddamn exceptional it was.


I even commented about how I felt they were being a little harsh and that went over their heads.


----------



## JimmyNugget (May 28, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> They like to claim that they don't mind sexy designs of women under the right circumstances, but I don't believe it.


If you see the reactions of certain communities like r/mortalkombat or really any video game series trying to be mainstream in the west. The amount of people who recoil at sexy fanservice is astonishing really. It's like Z gen boomers "Why not just go watch porn" "it's embarassing and not mature". Said people also usually fawn over covered up redraws or redesigns. Fighting games get this a bit.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (May 28, 2020)

JimmyNugget said:


> If you see the reactions of certain communities like r/mortalkombat or really any video game series trying to be mainstream in the west. The amount of people who recoil at sexy fanservice is astonishing really. It's like Z gen boomers "Why not just go watch porn" "it's embarassing and not mature". Said people also usually fawn over covered up redraws or redesigns. Fighting games get this a bit.


I bet half my comic book collection that these are the same people who don't care that Johnny Cage sometimes goes without a shirt.


----------



## Corn Flakes (May 28, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> I bet half my comic book collection that these are the same people who don't care that Johnny Cage sometimes goes without a shirt.


Let's start a crowdfunding initiative and create a fighting game set in the North Pole. Every single character is in a parka. Maybe then we'll see BABD not pitchin a fit.


----------



## JimmyNugget (May 28, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> I bet half my comic book collection that these are the same people who don't care that Johnny Cage sometimes goes without a shirt.


Not one bit, they see that as male power fantasy and not equivalent. Homolust over Fujin=Good. Thinking Jade is too covered up=incel.

Side note, didn't you used to frequent a site called Project After Forums?


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (May 28, 2020)

JimmyNugget said:


> Side note, didn't you used to frequent a site called Project After Forums?


Yes I did until the forum shut down.


----------



## JimmyNugget (May 28, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Yes I did until the forum shut down.


Wan't it after that one realllly pissy user with the Gengar avatar left and took half the forums with him? He was a dick.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (May 28, 2020)

JimmyNugget said:


> Wan't it after that one realllly pissy user with the Gengar avatar left and took half the forums with him? He was a dick.


Yes it was.


----------



## Antipathy (May 28, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> There are ancient warriors like the Picts and the vikings who wore face paint so I don't see the big deal with a female character having it when in battle.


A truly historically accurate Pict would run into battle while _fucking naked_. Explaining this to these people would cause them to straight up explode.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (May 28, 2020)

Dr W said:


> A truly historically accurate Pict would run into battle while _fucking naked_. Explaining this to these people would cause them to straight up explode.


If it's for the men they might like it.


----------



## Antipathy (May 28, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> If it's for the men they might like it.


The fact that there was a real culture of human beings who ran to war wearing literally nothing at all still baffles me to this day.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (May 28, 2020)

Dr W said:


> The fact that there was a real culture of human beings who ran to war wearing literally nothing at all still baffles me to this day.


Maybe they wanted to distract their opponents.


----------



## Antipathy (May 28, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Maybe they wanted to distract their opponents.


It didn't work, unfortunately. I guess the Romans were either gigachads who could walk through any temptation or people aren't entirely run from the groin.


----------



## 737 MAX Stan Account (May 28, 2020)

Dr W said:


> It didn't work, unfortunately. I guess the Romans were either gigachads who could walk through any temptation or people aren't entirely run from the groin.


And yet they were never able to overtake Caledonia


----------



## Antipathy (May 28, 2020)

737 MAX Stan Account said:


> And yet they were never able to overtake Caledonia


Press F for SPQR.


----------



## Corn Flakes (May 28, 2020)

Dr W said:


> A truly historically accurate Pict would run into battle while _fucking naked_. Explaining this to these people would cause them to straight up explode.


I think this was mentioned in this thread before: _a lot_ of peoples through the ages fought basically naked but for any armor they managed to scrounge up. Said armor was usually for the legs and head, particularly if those people used shields.

Why is that, you ask? Because being stabbed or slashed through clothes can push fibers and dirt into the wound and make it even easier for it to end up infected. Given infection was incredibly dangerous pre-modern medicine, a lot of people through the ages took avoiding it seriously.


----------



## Antipathy (May 28, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> I think this was mentioned in this thread before: _a lot_ of peoples through the ages fought basically naked but for any armor they managed to scrounge up. Said armor was usually for the legs and head, particularly if those people used shields.
> 
> Why is that, you ask? Because being stabbed or slashed through clothes can push fibers and dirt into the wound and make it even easier for it to end up infected. Given infection was incredibly dangerous pre-modern medicine, a lot of people through the ages took avoiding it seriously.


And the logical conclusion to be drawn from this is that titty armor is actually _more _realistic than not because it was the norm for most of human history.

So I guess 300 was actually on point with their costume design. You learn something new every day.


----------



## Vecr (May 28, 2020)

Dr W said:


> And the logical conclusion to be drawn from this is that titty armor is actually _more _realistic than not because it was the norm for most of human history.
> 
> So I guess 300 was actually on point with their costume design. You learn something new every day.



Well, shaping metal like that is still hard, so it would probably just be general torso shaped, and they would also probably be using a shield instead.


----------



## Antipathy (May 28, 2020)

Vecr said:


> Well, shaping metal like that is still hard, so it would probably just be general torso shaped, and they would also probably be using a shield instead.


Yes, I know, but a good shitpost is a good shitpost.


----------



## Corn Flakes (May 28, 2020)

Dr W said:


> And the logical conclusion to be drawn from this is that titty armor is actually _more _realistic than not because it was the norm for most of human history.
> 
> So I guess 300 was actually on point with their costume design. You learn something new every day.


If memory doesn't fail me, ancient Spartan Hoplites would either fight in the nude (wearing greaves, a helmet and a shield), or wearing light tunics. Given they were out there right next to the Mediterranean, you really wouldn't want to be wearing all that much to a fight in the middle of summer. Trying to get into an open field battle in 96-degree weather is just begging for heatstroke, and covering up just makes it worse.


----------



## Antipathy (May 28, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> If memory doesn't fail me, ancient Spartan Hoplites would either fight in the nude (wearing greaves, a helmet and a shield), or wearing light tunics. Given they were out there right next to the Mediterranean, you really wouldn't want to be wearing all that much to a fight in the middle of summer. Trying to get into an open field battle in 96-degree weather is just begging for heatstroke, and covering up just makes it worse.


Holy fucking shit 300 was actually historically accurate in the costume designs. I remember hearing once in a review that the fantastically nude men were that way because the whole movie is actually a story being told (which is why that traitor guy is so warped and deformed, and why Darius is eight feet tall), but the fact that the Spartans probably actually dressed similarly is causing me to lose my shit.


----------



## Corn Flakes (May 28, 2020)

Dr W said:


> Holy fucking shit 300 was actually historically accurate in the costume designs. I remember hearing once in a review that the fantastically nude men were that way because the whole movie is actually a story being told (which is why that traitor guy is so warped and deformed, and why Darius is eight feet tall), but the fact that the Spartans probably actually dressed similarly is causing me to lose my shit.


Well, despite the institutional man-man relationships they weren't all huge men with abs that could cut through glass.

But yes, the costumes themselves weren't too far off the mark. They were a bit fanciful since the movie is very heavily stylized. You would also likely be seeing a lot more dick in real life since they wouldn't be bothering with those loincloths even if they were wearing tunics.


----------



## c-no (May 28, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> More bitching about sexy armor and how tramatic it is.


A miniature that has boobs being shown. Truly terrible the state of some figurine looking sexual.



Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> They like to claim that they don't mind sexy designs of women under the right circumstances, but I don't believe it.


One would wonder if they actually have these "right circumstances" or if that's just a way to deflect how spergy they can sound over a piece of plastic/drawn boob.


Corn Flakes said:


> *It's this chestnut YHE dug up a long time back:*
> 
> View attachment 1327901
> Became a bit of a meme in this thread from how goddamn exceptional it was.


I can get the problem being that midsection because no armor but then again, even if one were to be realistic on armor and guns, body armor can be fucked by just a few bullets from an assault rifle. And multiple images of the same stance makes me wonder if that's just concept or promo art they could be complaining about. And the kneepads just makes Wincen sound like they be paranoid because they must really think those kneepads are for sex or some attempt at sexy.


JimmyNugget said:


> If you see the reactions of certain communities like r/mortalkombat or really any video game series trying to be mainstream in the west. The amount of people who recoil at sexy fanservice is astonishing really. It's like Z gen boomers "Why not just go watch porn" "it's embarassing and not mature". Said people also usually fawn over covered up redraws or redesigns. Fighting games get this a bit.


As far as sperging over sexy desgins go, the only thing to make it more or less autistic is people on the other side getting exceptional. I remember that flared up over some classic outfit of Jill from the RE3 Remake. Then again, it could be less boner autistic and just more nostalgia autistic if one wanted the outfit to be more accurate than just weird skirt/short hybrid. Won't forget one guy trying to accuse an alleged gay dude of wanting to thirst over a vidya character even though the former looked to be a Warcraft sperg.



Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Maybe they wanted to distract their opponents.


Back before KiA gotten more autistic and sperg ass and boobplate spergings were more in fo, I remember one guy ranting about the spergings over boobplate, he used a video example of pict warriors wearing only gold torcs and how it can be scary you are getting rushed at by a naked dude with a sword or a spear screaming  "LOOK AT ME! LOOK AT MY BIG, BARBARIAN PENIS! I'M HERE TO KILL YOU!".


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (May 28, 2020)

c-no said:


> I can get the problem being that midsection because no armor but then again, even if one were to be realistic on armor and guns, body armor can be fucked by just a few bullets from an assault rifle. And multiple images of the same stance makes me wonder if that's just concept or promo art they could be complaining about. And the kneepads just makes Wincen sound like they be paranoid because they must really think those kneepads are for sex or some attempt at sexy.


I could see the knee pads being used to provide comfort to her knees when she's kneeling down to help an injured person who is laying on the ground.


----------



## JimmyNugget (May 29, 2020)

c-no said:


> A miniature that has boobs being shown. Truly terrible the state of some figurine looking sexual.
> 
> 
> One would wonder if they actually have these "right circumstances" or if that's just a way to deflect how spergy they can sound over a piece of plastic/drawn boob.
> ...


TBF Jill's original outfit made little sense but the remake puts her into a boring Nu Lara Croft getup. Blue dress was at least ememorable.


----------



## c-no (May 29, 2020)

JimmyNugget said:


> TBF Jill's original outfit made little sense but the remake puts her into a boring Nu Lara Croft getup. Blue dress was at least ememorable.


Yeh I wouldn't doubt the sense and all but all this said, it may as well be funny to see people get spergy over character designs because sexy or not sexy.


----------



## Antipathy (May 29, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> I could see the knee pads being used to provide comfort to her knees when she's kneeling down to help an injured person who is laying on the ground.


Kneepads on medics actually make sense because people in dire need of medical attention tend to be lying down. That's actually the most rational and practical part of that character's design (second is the giant red crosses everywhere, ensuring that people know that this is a medic). The only things actually preventing that from being an entirely practical outfit are the lack of sleeves.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 31, 2020)

I started making BABD approved warriors/fighters last year for a shitpost, then immediately forgot about it, the idea was that good. But I found them in a folder just now so I'll post them.


----------



## Caddchef (Jun 3, 2020)

Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> I started making BABD approved warriors/fighters last year for a shitpost, then immediately forgot about it, the idea was that good. But I found them in a folder just now so I'll post them.
> 
> View attachment 1337251View attachment 1337252View attachment 1337413


Still too sexy, also i find the severe lack of puffy pants disturbing.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jun 3, 2020)

Oh well, at least this redesign doesn't have poofy pants. Are they feeling ok?


----------



## Akumaten (Jun 3, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Oh well, at least this redesign doesn't have poofy pants. Are they feeling ok?


They moved the wings up, that's so lame. I liked the dress-like function of the wings when closed


----------



## nyon (Jun 3, 2020)

Akumaten said:


> They moved the wings up, that's so lame. I liked the dress-like function of the wings when closed


I don't think they bothered to look at any other pictures of her than this one to notice that. I'm actually impressed that they inadvertently managed to make the outfit skimpier. By the way, the wings are part of her armor and more for gliding than for flying.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jun 3, 2020)

nyon said:


> I don't think they bothered to look at any other pictures of her than this one to notice that. I'm actually impressed that they inadvertently managed to make the outfit skimpier. By the way, the wings are part of her armor and more for gliding than for flying.


That would require playing the game or at least watching a play through to understand.


----------



## Caddchef (Jun 4, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> That would require playing the game or at least watching a play through to understand.


My favourite part is where they say "can you believe she's a valkyrie", the answer is if you played more than 30 seconds of the game, yes, what do they want, a big horned helmet?


----------



## Mr. Confederate Man (Jun 6, 2020)

c-no said:


> I remember that flared up over some classic outfit of Jill from the RE3 Remake


Jill's ass looks better in those jeans anyways.


----------



## Ruin (Jun 8, 2020)

Granted it's been a while since I've played the original Resident Evil 3 but wasn't Jill off duty when the shitstorm in Racoon City broke out? It's very plausible a women of her age would wear a skirt/tanktop as casual wear, especially in the summer.


----------



## Caddchef (Jun 8, 2020)

Ruin said:


> Granted it's been a while since I've played the original Resident Evil 3 but wasn't Jill off duty when the shitstorm in Racoon City broke out? It's very plausible a women of her age would wear a skirt/tanktop as casual wear, especially in the summer.


Jill was not only off duty but was suspended from the force, she'd also possibly resigned or been dismissed depending on what version you're playing (original/remake/various retellings) and Raccon City was experiencing a severe heatwave.

Given the context the original outfit actually makes sense.


----------



## John Titor (Jun 9, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Oh well, at least this redesign doesn't have poofy pants. Are they feeling ok?





Caddchef said:


> My favourite part is where they say "can you believe she's a valkyrie", the answer is if you played more than 30 seconds of the game, yes, what do they want, a big horned helmet?


I got the impression they were inspired by ballet. I don't know if valkyries were ever the topic of ballets.


----------



## Caddchef (Jun 9, 2020)

John Titor said:


> I got the impression they were inspired by ballet. I don't know if valkyries were ever the topic of ballets.


Wagner's The Ring of the Nibelung, it has one of the most famous and recognizable scores of any ballet including everyone's favourite attack helicopter themetune, Ride of the Valkyries.

Knowing Vanillaware and the sort of sources they draw inspiration from (seriously checkout the classical art references they packed into Dragon's Crown), this was entirely deliberate.


----------



## John Titor (Jun 9, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> *It's this chestnut YHE dug up a long time back:*
> 
> View attachment 1327901
> Became a bit of a meme in this thread from how goddamn retarded it was.


Speaking as someone who did photography while kneeling on hot and jaggy surfaces, kneepads like those would be very useful.


----------



## Tanti-Fanti (Jun 14, 2020)

John Titor said:


> Speaking as someone who did photography while kneeling on hot and jaggy surfaces, kneepads like those would be very useful.



The more I see complaints about these kinds of outfit, the more you realize how these people should NEVER be catered to because they are NEVER happy. (That, and I have doubts these people go outside often) Kneepads are incredibly useful for hot/jaggy surfaces and as a medic, it would help her not get punctured by scrapmetal, glass, shards, etc. The design is honestly one of the more sound ones. But I guess it's bad because someone can potentially make a sex joke?

Just because someone can make something dirty, doesn't mean that it is. Plenty of people can make kid shows dark and have dirty content, but it doesn't mean we get rid of those shows due to the IDEA. We create content that fills a need and just filter out everything else.

All the design changes these people made not only make the characters look unappealing, but most of all, BLAND. If every single character design was practical we would NEVER get any fun designs. Because the whole point of fiction to begin with is exploring options that we can't irl. And yes, those don't have to be riddled full of fanservice, but if they're going to complain about generic outfits like THESE, then there's no appeasing them.


----------



## WutangLee (Jun 14, 2020)

methinks femcels projecting unto men.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jun 17, 2020)

Once again, they miss the point of why Angela dresses the way she does. She chooses a gaudy style as a way to get attention, especially from her distant mother. Besides, the magic in her realm keeps it warm.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jun 17, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Once again, they miss the point of why Angela dresses the way she does. She chooses a gaudy style as a way to get attention, especially from her distant mother. Besides, the magic in her realm keeps it warm.


But Yaoi... showing that much skin deliberately means she's a slut! And being sexually confident and liberated is bad for women! Cover up, you girls! Men could be looking!

... wait, are we talking about feminists or islamists now? I genuinely can't tell sometimes.


----------



## One Man Bland (Jun 19, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> *It's this chestnut YHE dug up a long time back:*
> 
> View attachment 1327901
> Became a bit of a meme in this thread from how goddamn retarded it was.


This will always be my favorite post to come out of BABD. Really drives home that these are the chicks who never got out of their “I don’t like that this girl’s prettier than me so I’m going to spread rumors that she’s a slut” mean girl phase from high school.


----------



## Evil Betty (Jun 20, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Once again, they miss the point of why Angela dresses the way she does. She chooses a gaudy style as a way to get attention, especially from her distant mother. Besides, the magic in her realm keeps it warm.


Actually this one isn't overly terrible. Sure, it misses the point of the character but as a standalone design it's alright. Granted it would benefit from tights or bare legs instead of baggy pants, but we can't suggest a woman might have a figure now can we?


----------



## SnowBall (Jun 21, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> But Yaoi... showing that much skin deliberately means she's a slut! And being sexually confident and liberated is bad for women! Cover up, you girls! Men could be looking!
> 
> ... wait, are we talking about feminists or islamists now? I genuinely can't tell sometimes.


Considering how much the sjw crowd defends and protects Muslims I am not sure myself.


----------



## One Man Bland (Jun 21, 2020)

Evil Betty said:


> Actually this one isn't overly terrible. Sure, it misses the point of the character but as a standalone design it's alright. Granted it would benefit from tights or bare legs instead of baggy pants, but we can't suggest a woman might have a figure now can we?


The funny thing about the baggy pants is that BABD never even depicts the right kind of baggy pants that match their argument for "more mobility" since there’s world of difference between pants that were designed to give the full freedom movement to perform high kicks and a pair of pants that are only aesthetically designed to look loose.


----------



## TowinKarz (Jun 21, 2020)

Or_ actual_ baggy pants that nobody but a contortionist could walk 3 feet in before falling over....  the same people who claim skin-tight jeans are useless in a fight also seem to have no problem believing you could win one while wearing a deflated parachute around your waist....


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jun 29, 2020)

It's a nice design, but I honestly thought that was a dude when I first saw it.


----------



## off meds / online (Jun 29, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> It's a nice design, but I honestly thought that was a dude when I first saw it.



tbf, it's a firbolg


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jul 1, 2020)

It's time for another redesign, but how they refer to the game as Powdered Shit Brown Bust first before the game's real name comes off as childish.


----------



## Flaming Insignias (Jul 1, 2020)

“BABD" said:
			
		

> [Except for the name,] Literally nothing else about this design communicates that [this character is inspired by Norse mythology]


The character in question:



The hair, the helmet, the furs, and even the armor design show cues from a fantasy Valkyrie, but because she’s sexy rather than a frumpy fat slag, the design is considered bad.

Also, apparently the game used to be called Brown Dust before it became Brave Nine, so that was just a reference to the old name. The Powdered Shit line was just being childish though.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Jul 1, 2020)

Flaming Insignias said:


> The character in question:View attachment 1421055
> The hair, the helmet, the furs, and even the armor design show cues from a fantasy Valkyrie, but because she’s sexy rather than a frumpy fat slag, the design is considered bad.
> 
> Also, apparently the game used to be called Brown Dust before it became Brave Nine, so that was just a reference to the old name. The Powdered Shit line was just being childish though.



She literally wouldn't be able to bend over. Has anyone here ever worn a metal tube around their waist before?

The issue with this thread is that people think distinct characters are based on superficial "designs" rather than actions and personality. Everyone in a Dickens novel is dressed in modest 19th century outfits but that doesn't mean they're indistinguishable. Of course they're not fat feminists either, because who wants to read about them?


----------



## Jhonson Jhonson (Jul 1, 2020)

Even if a minimum of reality is important in character design, sometimes you just want to watch sexy chicks in armor. It's not that deep.


----------



## Mr. Bung (Jul 1, 2020)

Ruin said:


> About a year ago I was reading BABD and I came across a 100% serious post where someone argued that since videogame women were just code written by men they couldn't consent and dressing them in revealing clothes was rape. I wish I would have screencapped it because it was one of the three or so things that made me facepalm irl.


Next thing you know it's gonna be considered rape to jack off to a women in porn/nude photos without that woman's consent. I guarantee with the way things are headed someone is gonna bring that argument eventually...


----------



## Flaming Insignias (Jul 1, 2020)

Mr. Bung said:


> Next thing you know it's gonna be considered rape to jack off to a women in porn/nude photos without that woman's consent. I guarantee with the way things are headed someone is gonna bring that argument eventually...


That’s already the big sentiment of anti-porn activists. Even though the woman likely willingly filmed/photographed, it’s considered degrading to consume the porno because it “objectifies women” or something stupid like that.


----------



## Mr. Bung (Jul 1, 2020)

Flaming Insignias said:


> That’s already the big sentiment of anti-porn activists. Even though the woman likely willingly filmed/photographed, it’s considered degrading to consume the porno because it “objectifies women” or something stupid like that.


I can see that being argued for anti-porn as well, but what I had in mind is the argument would be coming from liberal feminists who support sexual freedom/promiscuity, sex work etc. but only if it's the woman's choice and she's totally comfortable with it. Consent is important, but I often get the feeling there's a sort of double standard to today's sexual liberation that supports women all the way but leaves men in the dust. I remember it being mentioned somewhere that sexual liberation started in the 60's for women, but the culture hasn't caught up to include men yet. I wonder how that would work?


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Jul 2, 2020)

Pointless Pedant said:


> She literally wouldn't be able to bend over. Has anyone here ever worn a metal tube around their waist before?
> 
> The issue with this thread is that people think distinct characters are based on superficial "designs" rather than actions and personality. Everyone in a Dickens novel is dressed in modest 19th century outfits but that doesn't mean they're indistinguishable. Of course they're not fat feminists either, because who wants to read about them?





Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> It's time for another redesign, but how they refer to the game as Powdered Shit Brown Bust first before the game's real name comes off as childish.



The redesign is horrible. Not only is it physically unappealing but it’s unrealistic. That much armor on a body would restrict her movements and make it hard for her to fly or fight. Also, I noticed they added some fat to her curves on her legs. Making her chubby doesn’t make it better. Fat is not muscle.

Although, I kinda agree with Pointless Pedant on the original design. She could do without the metal tube around her waist. She would not be able to bend over. The metal bra, boots, leggings, and underwear are enough.

Also, that Ozzy girl is a talentless hack.


----------



## John Titor (Jul 2, 2020)

Grumpy Pickle Rick said:


> Also, that Ozzy guy is a talentless hack.


Remember, she went to art school and that's all she could achieve.


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Jul 3, 2020)

John Titor said:


> Remember, she went to art school and that's all she could achieve.



Ozzy’s a girl?

I thought she was a guy, because of her name.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jul 8, 2020)

Once again we get the childish renaming of a game with another redesign.


----------



## Flaming Insignias (Jul 8, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Once again we get the childish renaming of a game with another redesign.


Same game, yet another valkyrie, but this one really is a chainmail bikini. The redesign idea isn't as bad as others (they ironically think it’s low quality, probably because they couldn’t make poofy pants), but the insistence on badmouthing the game because it uses sexy characters is getting pathetic.

Also, we might need to start archiving this shit. Who knows when these hags will have a DFE moment.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jul 15, 2020)

Time to redesign Red Sonja and here's a line that I think you guys will like: " I gave Sonja an outwards-facing breastplate to squish in those big, possibly annoying boobs like a sports bra, whilst also protecting her heart and lungs. "


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 15, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Time to redesign Red Sonja and here's a line that I think you guys will like: " I gave Sonja an outwards-facing breastplate to squish in those big, possibly annoying boobs like a sports bra, whilst also protecting her heart and lungs. "


Is it just me or did they just stuff Sonja into a Warcraft 2 Orc costume?

I wonder if they have any beefs with Conan the Barbarian being drawn with even less skin covered than Red Sonja... maybe they would understand that it's a defining characteristic of the genre and-- oh, who am I kidding. Naked man, good. Naked woman, bad.


----------



## NoReturn (Jul 15, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Time to redesign Red Sonja and here's a line that I think you guys will like: " I gave Sonja an outwards-facing breastplate to squish in those big, possibly annoying boobs like a sports bra, whilst also protecting her heart and lungs. "





Spoiler: Boob sperg



The prevalence of the idea that "squishing boobs = good" is starting to worry me.
I saw it at first from "trans bois" who were talking about how cool and amazing binders are and how they _totally _help with dysphoria. Completely neglecting to talk about the very real side effects like how they permanently damage skin and muscle and decrease lung capacity. 
Boob armor is impractical irl, but at least it acknowledges that breasts aren't something you can just smoosh out of existence. That tissue has to go somewhere, and it's BAD if that pressure turns inward.


Spoiler: And this is to sperg even further beyond



Sometimes it makes me think that all this is part of a greater societal shift of rejecting reality in favor of things you can consume and an unspoken societal support of learned helplessness.
"Don't like the fact you've hit puberty and adult men are suddenly creeping on you? Nothing you can do about that. Don't bother learning to accept your body. Here's this $100 binder! Get started on testosterone now!"


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Jul 15, 2020)

NoReturn said:


> Spoiler: Boob sperg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Women can wear normal cuirasses without crushing and injuring their breasts though. Even a man's breastplate is domed to give it extra strength and deflect blows so they aren't flat anyway.

https://qph.fs.quoracdn.net/main-qimg-8d8510098718e7b25a173a1f2c5b646e-c


----------



## Catgirl IRL (Jul 15, 2020)

Her midriff is still exposed. She's setting herself up for an even more prolonged, undignified death.


----------



## NoReturn (Jul 15, 2020)

Pointless Pedant said:


> Women can wear normal cuirasses without crushing and injuring their breasts though. Even a man's breastplate is domed to give it extra strength and deflect blows so they aren't flat anyway.
> 
> https://qph.fs.quoracdn.net/main-qimg-8d8510098718e7b25a173a1f2c5b646e-c


Oh for sure, it's just the specific line "to *squish* in those big, possibly annoying boobs" that bugged me.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 15, 2020)

NoReturn said:


> Spoiler: Boob sperg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was sperging, but it was valuable sperging, thank you.

You know what I think happens with these people? They see female anime characters wearing bandages and sarashi in order to "fight more effectively"... and they believe it.

Heads up, kiddos: if you see an anime character with a bandaged chest... it's for style points. It's because the artist who designed the character likes the look, and it allows the girl to go around shirtless without hitting censorship issues. Japanese women in real life who actually wore those, even if they were expecting to see intense physical action, didn't tighten them to the point of being flat. They were the equivalent of sports bras back before sports bras became a thing. Same thing with the Ancient Greek strophion.

There's a reason Amazons were described as _cutting off_ one of their breasts in order to use bows more effectively, instead of just binding cheir chests. All that volume doesn't just vanish into hammerspace when breasts are bound.


----------



## RSVP (Jul 15, 2020)

A rather poor first showing from onebloodsoakedlion.

It looks like she's wearing one of those shirts with muscles printed on it, which I'm sure will protect her abdomen as much as that scarf protects her neck.
Her metal pauldrons are replaced by what appears to be wicker.
And then there are the spikes. Those are a recipe for self-harm. The ones on the shoulders won't do much more than tangle up her hair, but those on the arms, hips, and shins are pretty much guaranteed to poke her if she tries to move around at all during battle. Hell, in her current pose, one slight movement of that left arm and she'll pierce right through her muscle shirt and into her intestines. Something tells me none of that blood came from her enemies.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 15, 2020)

Bonus take on that Red Sonja: any pretense of "realism" (that didn't end up skewered in all those spikes, anyway...) went out of the window when one of the few bits they didn't edit was the _impossibly huge axe_.

Never let realistic weapon choices be marred by flimsily-excused slut-shaming, ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## Ruin (Jul 15, 2020)

So correct me if I'm wrong but isn't this entire thing essentially slut shaming which is extremely toxic misogynistic violence according to radfems and sjws?


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 15, 2020)

Ruin said:


> So correct me if I'm wrong but isn't this entire thing essentially slut shaming which is extremely toxic misogynistic violence according to radfems and sjws?


Yes.

But don't worry, it's perfectly fine when SJWs and/or radfems do it.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Jul 15, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> That was sperging, but it was valuable sperging, thank you.
> 
> You know what I think happens with these people? They see female anime characters wearing bandages and sarashi in order to "fight more effectively"... and they believe it.
> 
> ...



The Greek myths didn't say Amazons cut their breasts off, and it's not visible in any historical art.



Thousands of women do archery without cutting their breasts off, and that would probably have been suicide before modern surgery anyway. Also I'm pretty sure that gigantic breasts are a product of modern obesity and didn't really exist back then.



RSVP said:


> View attachment 1450085
> A rather poor first showing from onebloodsoakedlion.
> 
> It looks like she's wearing one of those shirts with muscles printed on it, which I'm sure will protect her abdomen as much as that scarf protects her neck.
> ...



Those spikes are absolutely horrible and would just spike on furniture, horses, and everything around her. The axe is horribly huge too. I never understand what it is with fantasy and spikes. Do they confuse people with hedgehogs?


----------



## off meds / online (Jul 15, 2020)

I've seen decent redesigns of sonja, and this just isn't one of them. it looks like a shitty ms paint drawing, and the way they talk about desexualizing her gives me weird vibes. even other super desexualized designs aren't quite this...weirdly bitter.



Pointless Pedant said:


> Also I'm pretty sure that gigantic breasts are a product of modern obesity and didn't really exist back then.



wat


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Jul 15, 2020)

Frog Gremlin said:


> I've seen decent redesigns of sonja, and this just isn't one of them. it looks like a shitty ms paint drawing, and the way they talk about desexualizing her gives me weird vibes. even other super desexualized designs aren't quite this...weirdly bitter.



Get rid of the horrible spikes and make the axe normal size and it wouldn't be that bad. This just makes her look like a suicidal edgelady.


----------



## Flaming Insignias (Jul 15, 2020)

Ruin said:


> So correct me if I'm wrong but isn't this entire thing essentially slut shaming which is extremely toxic misogynistic violence according to radfems and sjws?


See, the difference, according to feminists, is that characters are being drawn that way by dirty men, so it is therefore akin to rape to have a fictional character in sexy clothing


Pointless Pedant said:


> Those spikes are absolutely horrible and would just spike on furniture, horses, and everything around her. The axe is horribly huge too. I never understand what it is with fantasy and spikes. Do they confuse people with hedgehogs?


Spikes are popular primarily due to them looking menacing, akin to a lizard’s spines. Unfortunately, that means putting the spikes where they can easily be seen, and said spots are typically points of articulation, which defeats the menacing aspect.


----------



## off meds / online (Jul 15, 2020)

Pointless Pedant said:


> Get rid of the horrible spikes and make the axe normal size and it wouldn't be that bad. This just makes her look like a suicidal edgelady.



the spikes, the cartoony crossbones, weird helmet, the worse proportions than the original, the knee length jorts. it just doesn't really resonate with me.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Jul 15, 2020)

Flaming Insignias said:


> See, the difference, according to feminists, is that characters are being drawn that way by dirty men, so it is therefore akin to rape to have a fictional character in sexy clothing
> 
> Spikes are popular primarily due to them looking menacing, akin to a lizard’s spines. Unfortunately, that means putting the spikes where they can easily be seen, and said spots are typically points of articulation, which defeats the menacing aspect.



People aren't lizards though, except according to David Icke. People don't look good with spikes on them, in the same way they don't look good with sabre tooth cat fangs, and they make armour completely unwearable.


----------



## NoReturn (Jul 15, 2020)

Pointless Pedant said:


> Also I'm pretty sure that gigantic breasts are a product of modern obesity and didn't really exist back then.





Spoiler: More boobage



Depends on what you mean by "gigantic". There's natural variations in breast size and "fullness" between people across the world. (Think about the stereotypical Bavarian milkmade vs. your average maasai woman)
That said, however, I think large breasts being as common as they are now is definitely related to modern diets.


----------



## Jhonson Jhonson (Jul 16, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Time to redesign Red Sonja and here's a line that I think you guys will like: " I gave Sonja an outwards-facing breastplate to squish in those big, possibly annoying boobs like a sports bra, whilst also protecting her heart and lungs. "





Spoiler: Lol







And a reminder of her Avatar:


----------



## SamTheEagle (Jul 16, 2020)

Jhonson Jhonson said:


> And a reminder of her Avatar:
> View attachment 1453145


I figure who ever drew that (and similar images) and whoever unironically spreads it (and similar images) about faps to guro.


----------



## John Titor (Jul 17, 2020)

You know, I don't read a whole bunch of Conan but isn't Red Sonja blessed by a goddess?


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Jul 17, 2020)

John Titor said:


> You know, I don't read a whole bunch of Conan but isn't Red Sonja blessed by a goddess?



Yes, she is.

But SJWs/radfems don’t care about her origins they just care that she’s sexier than them.

On a side note, I wonder if any of these losers ever complained about beautiful women in real life?


----------



## Malagor the dank omen (Jul 17, 2020)

Grumpy Pickle Rick said:


> Yes, she is.
> 
> But SJWs/radfems don’t care about her origins they just care that she’s sexier than them.
> 
> On a side note, I wonder if any of these losers ever complained about beautiful women in real life?


I bet they seethed with rage every time they walked past a Hooters.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 17, 2020)

Magic? In my sword-and-*sorcery* setting?!

More likely than you think!


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jul 18, 2020)

They're currently fixing the "poor women of Dragon's Crown" on their livestream. On one hand I didn't like how the Amazon's body was composed of lumpy muscle, but on the other, everyone in the game has exaggerated features. Personally, I don't see what is so wrong with the Elf. She's not so bad...


----------



## SamTheEagle (Jul 18, 2020)

Her thighs are _sinful, _I'm sure.


----------



## Vecr (Jul 18, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> They're currently fixing the "poor women of Dragon's Crown" on their livestream. On one hand I didn't like how the Amazon's body was composed of lumpy muscle, but on the other, everyone in the game has exaggerated features. Personally, I don't see what is so wrong with the Elf. She's not so bad...
> 
> View attachment 1457568



Looks mostly plausible, though boots that high would be very expensive even today, if not made in a sweatshop somewhere, let alone in a fantasy setting. Just changing that to shorter boots and cloth wrapped around the legs would help a lot.


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Jul 19, 2020)

Vecr said:


> Looks mostly plausible, though boots that high would be very expensive even today, if not made in a sweatshop somewhere, let alone in a fantasy setting. Just changing that to shorter boots and cloth wrapped around the legs would help a lot.



Plausible? Dude, it’s a fantasy video game, it’s not suppose to be plausible. I‘m not trying to sound condescending, I’m just saying.

Also, do you mean shorter boots and shorter cloth or shorter boots and longer cloth? Because longer cloth would make it hard to fight.



Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> They're currently fixing the "poor women of Dragon's Crown" on their livestream. On one hand I didn't like how the Amazon's body was composed of lumpy muscle, but on the other, everyone in the game has exaggerated features. Personally, I don't see what is so wrong with the Elf. She's not so bad...
> 
> View attachment 1457568



I’ve never played Dragon Crown but this is ridiculous. I mean how old are Icy and Ozzy? They do realize they’re going to die someday, right? I’m not trying to be mean but these guys are wasting what little time they might have left.

Especially with Covid-19 going around.

It’s a waste of mortality if you ask me.


----------



## Vecr (Jul 19, 2020)

Grumpy Pickle Rick said:


> Plausible? Dude, it’s a fantasy video game, it’s not suppose to be plausible.
> 
> Also, how shorter boots and cloth wrapped around the legs help? Cloth around the legs would restrict her movements.





			https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puttee
		


Pretty much that, over less expensive shoes or boots.


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Jul 19, 2020)

Vecr said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puttee
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much that, over less expensive shoes or boots.



Okay, I understand. Thank you, bro.


----------



## John Titor (Jul 19, 2020)

Elf is basically the stereotypical archer modeled after Robin Hood.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Jul 19, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> They're currently fixing the "poor women of Dragon's Crown" on their livestream. On one hand I didn't like how the Amazon's body was composed of lumpy muscle, but on the other, everyone in the game has exaggerated features. Personally, I don't see what is so wrong with the Elf. She's not so bad...
> 
> View attachment 1457568



Her torso looks far too long, like it's weirdly stretched in some way. Whose abdomen looks like that?

Maybe if these people weren't such absolutely terrible artists they'd have more of a point.


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Jul 19, 2020)

Pointless Pedant said:


> Her torso looks far too long, like it's weirdly stretched in some way. Whose abdomen looks like that?
> 
> Maybe if these people weren't such absolutely terrible artists they'd have more of a point.



Who are the terrible artists?


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 19, 2020)

Isn't that just the official art for the character?


----------



## Caddchef (Jul 19, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> Isn't that just the official art for the character?


I don't recogise that as official game artwork and i'm somewhat of a Dragon's Crown expert, however a lot of big Japanese artists and designers including Bengus, Gouda Cheese and Akiman drew promotional art which was later compilated into an artbook so it could be that or some decent quality fanart (not unusual).

If anything the Elf's proportions are the wrong way, officially she has legs that go on forever.

Edit: just checked through the Vanillaware official artworks book (which reminds me i should update the "most autistic things you've bought recently" thread) and it's neither an official piece or one of the special promotional material comissioned by Vanillaware.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jul 22, 2020)

Time for another redesign and at least Disgaea doesn't get a bitchy title change like other games do.


----------



## Ruin (Jul 22, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Time for another redesign and at least Disgaea doesn't get a bitchy title change like other games do.



Interesting choice too because Disgaea is one of the few series where the male characters wear as little or less than the female characters.


----------



## Flaming Insignias (Jul 22, 2020)

Ruin said:


> Interesting choice too because Disgaea is one of the few series where the male characters wear as little or less than the female characters.


It’s been said a hundred times, but it’s clear that BABD is a bunch of fat feminists mad that pretty girls exist. They’ll ogle the scantily clad men while whining that a beautiful woman is depicted in anything skimpy.


----------



## madethistocomment (Jul 22, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Time for another redesign and at least Disgaea doesn't get a bitchy title change like other games do.


I like the fact that they thickened her torso but left her extremely skinny arms, neck, and face. Makes her look like a cardboard tube with toothpicks sticking out of it.


----------



## Tanti-Fanti (Jul 22, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Time for another redesign and at least Disgaea doesn't get a bitchy title change like other games do.


Surprised they didn't go after Etna, yet. Huh.

That's being said, they gave her design such a fumpy makeover. At least the weird boob armored fit her body and made for a decent silhouette. The new design just sucks the life out of her. Looks even more uncomfortable than the official design. Which is definitely a feat in itself considering the awful edits we've seen so far.

I love how they mentioned how they weren't able to keep her proportions stylized. Almost as if...they missed the entire point of Disgaea's art style direction to begin with!


----------



## Ruin (Jul 22, 2020)

Tanti-Fanti said:


> Surprised they didn't go after Etna, yet. Huh.
> 
> That's being said, they gave her design such a fumpy makeover. At least the weird boob armored fit her body and made for a decent silhouette. The new design just sucks the life out of her. Looks even more uncomfortable than the official design. Which is definitely a feat in itself considering the awful edits we've seen so far.
> 
> I love how they mentioned how they weren't able to keep her proportions stylized. Almost as if...they missed the entire point of Disgaea's art style direction to begin with!



Funny thing is objectively as female characters go Etna is a pretty positive one. Clever, Strong, Brave. Hell by Disgaea 2 she even has the rank of demon overlord putting her on par with the strongest male characters.


----------



## TowinKarz (Jul 22, 2020)

SamTheEagle said:


> Her thighs are _sinful, _I'm sure.



ANd by "sinful" we mean "don't look like cottage cheese", and you can see a whole inch of bare flesh...


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Jul 22, 2020)

Grumpy Pickle Rick said:


> On a side note, I wonder if any of these losers ever complained about beautiful women in real life?



Real women can talk back and make eye contact while a drawing is powerless and they can do or say whatever they want to it. I hope the BABD girls never have children.


----------



## Flaming Insignias (Jul 22, 2020)

Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> Real women can talk back and make eye contact while a drawing is powerless and they can do or say whatever they want to it. I hope the BABD girls never have children.


Don’t worry, I doubt anyone would be willing to make it happen.


----------



## schizoid PD (Jul 23, 2020)

Pointless Pedant said:


> Also I'm pretty sure that gigantic breasts are a product of modern obesity and didn't really exist back then.





NoReturn said:


> Spoiler: More boobage
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think the average bust size has gone up due to obesity.  But according to old medical journals, doctors would come across women around the world with extremely large breasts.  One woman in the 1800's they found with breasts around 15 kilograms each, they offered her surgery, but she said she was proud as her role as the village wet nurse.

You still see these cases today if you check modern medical journals.  Typically women want them removed because of unwanted attention and quality of life issues.


----------



## madethistocomment (Jul 24, 2020)

schizoid PD said:


> I think the average bust size has gone up due to obesity.  But according to old medical journals, doctors would come across women around the world with extremely large breasts.  One woman in the 1800's they found with breasts around 15 kilograms each, they offered her surgery, but she said she was proud as her role as the village wet nurse.
> 
> You still see these cases today if you check modern medical journals.  Typically women want them removed because of unwanted attention and quality of life issues.
> 
> View attachment 1469280


God, her poor back! Makes mine hurt just looking at her.


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Jul 24, 2020)

madethistocomment said:


> God, her poor back! Makes mine hurt just looking at her.



Yeah, and look at her thick torso. I don’t think she’s obese. Chubby maybe, but not fat. Plus, she’s got skinny arms.

Must be hard to move.


----------



## Vault Boy (Jul 24, 2020)

schizoid PD said:


> I think the average bust size has gone up due to obesity.  But according to old medical journals, doctors would come across women around the world with extremely large breasts.  One woman in the 1800's they found with breasts around 15 kilograms each, they offered her surgery, but she said she was proud as her role as the village wet nurse.
> 
> You still see these cases today if you check modern medical journals.  Typically women want them removed because of unwanted attention and quality of life issues.
> 
> View attachment 1469280


Not sure if she won the genetic lottery, or got screwed over by it.


----------



## Coffee Druid (Jul 24, 2020)

Vault Boy said:


> Not sure if she won the genetic lottery, or got screwed over by it.


I don't see in what way that constitutes as winning.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 24, 2020)

Coffee Druid said:


> I don't see in what way that constitutes as winning.


On the one hand, she'll never be teased for being flat.

On the other hand, _*everything else*_.

I wonder what the wonderful ladies of BABD would do with this woman if she was a fictional character.


----------



## Caddchef (Jul 24, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> On the one hand, she'll never be teased for being flat.
> 
> On the other hand, _*everything else*_.
> 
> I wonder what the wonderful ladies of BABD would do with this woman if she was a fictional character.


Same thing they always do, turn her into an Ork in puffy pants.


----------



## schizoid PD (Jul 24, 2020)

Coffee Druid said:


> I don't see in what way that constitutes as winning.



You may say that, but for every woman who has massive breasts and wants them gone through surgery.  There's a woman who gets surgery specifically to have massive breasts.





Grass is always greener it seems.


----------



## NoReturn (Jul 24, 2020)

Grumpy Pickle Rick said:


> Yeah, and look at her thick torso.


You know what? Now that you point that out the thick or short torso thing seems like a common trait in the women I know with huge natural breasts irl. The ones with implants don't have torsos like that.


----------



## RSVP (Jul 24, 2020)

I like the new direction this thread is taking.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 25, 2020)

NoReturn said:


> You know what? Now that you point that out the thick or short torso thing seems like a common trait in the women I know with huge natural breasts irl. The ones with implants don't have torsos like that.


Maybe naturally huge breasts like that can only develop when there's enough area on the chest for them to hang on to. Either that or the genes for breast size also control (or are associated with the genes that control) the shape of the ribcage.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jul 26, 2020)

NerdShamer said:


> Ain't comicsgate supposed to be about racial diversity of something?


From what I know, it started because people were sick of the SJW crap that was being shoved in comics. They didn't like the forced diversity with subpar characters taking over for beloved established ones (fem-Thor and Ironheart), new ones that sucked (America Chavez, Ms Marvel*), or forced changes (like making Iceman gay).

* Granted, MM started out alright, but after IMO Civil War 2 and Champions, she became insufferable.


----------



## schizoid PD (Jul 26, 2020)

Vault Boy said:


> To this day, I'm still flabbergasted by how different female Ryder looks from her supposed facial model.
> 
> Male Ryder is the spitting image of his model, so how come she looks like she's had an allergic reaction to bee stings?



They say it themselves. From Biowares interview.


----------



## Judge Dredd (Jul 27, 2020)

NerdShamer said:


> Ain't comicsgate supposed to be about racial diversity of something?





Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> From what I know, it started because people were sick of the SJW crap that was being shoved in comics.


The best part was that the SJW response was "If you don't like it, make your own comics!", so Comicsgate did, and they became more successful than all but the biggest names of Marvel and DC. Even outselling characters that had their own movies at the time. The character likely comes from one of those comics.

SJWs were so mad they threatened the publishers to drop the books or else, resulting in the lolsuit Mayer v. Wade that is still ongoing last I checked (Wade was using stalling tactics to try and burn through Mayer's legal funds). I think Renfamous (the Tweet BABD quoted) is involved in a similar lawsuit in anime.


----------



## NoReturn (Jul 27, 2020)

Judge Dredd said:


> so Comicsgate did, and they became more successful than all but the biggest names of Marvel and DC.


I know nothing about this. Got any sample comics I should look into?


----------



## Judge Dredd (Jul 27, 2020)

I can't give any recommendations since I've not read the comics. This is also far from a complete list, but the comicsgate success stories I remember are

Jawbreakers. This was the comic that was so successful it started a lolsuit.
Cyberfrog.
Bigfoot Bill / Earthworm Jim.
Blade Devil.
There is at least one I'm forgetting the name of that had an America themed female super hero that was condemned by anti-cg as sexist.

ComicsGate comics are kind of a cottage industry now. You'd need to ask someone into comics like @Smaug's Smokey Hole for actual recommendations.


----------



## Robert James (Jul 27, 2020)

NoReturn said:


> I know nothing about this. Got any sample comics I should look into?



For the other end to see how bad marvel is look up

Any squirel girl made in the last three years.

Gabby rivera's Run of American Chavez

The unstoppable wasp

Any of the Iceman comics.

Moon girl and devil dinosaur (The original stared a monkey and a dino, now it's stars a black girl and a dino and no one points out how fucked that is)

Iron Heart 1 (There is literally a scene where the character is told she can do anything and she demands to be told something she cant do)


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jul 28, 2020)

Robert James said:


> For the other end to see how bad marvel is look up
> 
> Any squirel girl made in the last three years.
> 
> ...


Don't forget how often they tried to re-release Captain Marvel's series.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jul 29, 2020)

Today we get a redesign of Flonne from Disgaea and I'm surprised that they allowed her bottom legs be uncovered.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 29, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Today we get a redesign of Flonne from Disgaea and I'm surprised that they allowed her bottom legs be uncovered.


Seriously, what is their fetish with poofy pants?


----------



## Flaming Insignias (Jul 29, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> Seriously, what is their fetish with poofy pants?


Doesn’t show figure, so the cellulite-ridden hags don’t have to see what attractive legs look like.


----------



## Catgirl IRL (Jul 29, 2020)

Surprised her smile remained intact.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jul 29, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> Seriously, what is their fetish with poofy pants?


Personally, I would've made the poofy pants white since the color they used kind of clashes.


----------



## Muh_Soggy_Knee (Jul 29, 2020)

Do you know that sub-reddit r/MendrawingWomen? That needs a thread.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 29, 2020)

Muh_Soggy_Knee said:


> Do you know that sub-reddit r/MendrawingWomen? That needs a thread.


We're trying to get it going.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 29, 2020)

NerdShamer said:


> We're trying to get it going.


Since this thread basically only updates when @Yaoi Huntress Earth find an update on BABD (and thank you for your service, Yaoi!), I'd be fine expanding it to include r/MendrawingWomen.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jul 29, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> Since this thread basically only updates when @Yaoi Huntress Earth find an update on BABD (and thank you for your service, Yaoi!), I'd be fine expanding it to include r/MendrawingWomen.


That sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Pina Colada (Jul 29, 2020)

A merge would be great- The worst of the best of two awful websites!


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jul 29, 2020)

Pina Colada said:


> A merge would be great- The worst of the best of two awful websites!



This thing gets praised, man, what happened to this once fun character?
I don't get what is so terrible about zero suit Samus.
She's got high platform shoes and is showing her midrift and this gets a pass?
Her name is white rabbit, so where is the white?
I look forward to the rest of your shares.


----------



## Ruin (Jul 29, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> This thing gets praised, man, what happened to this once fun character?
> I don't get what is so terrible about zero suit Samus.
> She's got high platform shoes and is showing her midrift and this gets a pass?
> Her name is white rabbit, so where is the white?
> I look forward to the rest of your shares.



To be fair Samus has been retconned into a far more feminine character. According to the original Metroid Nintendo game guide she's 6,3 and 198 pounds.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 29, 2020)

Ruin said:


> To be fair Samus has been retconned into a far more feminine character. According to the original Metroid Nintendo game guide she's 6,3 and 198 pounds.


Wasn't there something about her being pretty heavily enhanced by the Chozo and that explains her weight?

(I keep wanting to type "chorizo"...)


----------



## Ruin (Jul 29, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> Wasn't there something about her being pretty heavily enhanced by the Chozo and that explains her weight?
> 
> (I keep wanting to type "chorizo"...)



She's barely human having been enhanced with Chozo/metroid DNA and cybernetics at various points in the series. Considering it's sci fi it's probably reasonable that she could possesses abnormally high strength without looking particularly strong.

BABD types rarely if ever take lore into account before stuffing characters into ugly poofy pant though.


----------



## Judge Dredd (Jul 30, 2020)

Brianna Wu once said that Samus is trans. This got a lot of traction with the games press, and even resulted in wikipedia vandalism to try and include it.


			https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talk:Samus_Aran#Discussion_on_whether_Samus_is_transgender
		



> You reactionary MRA gamergators have nothing reliable to disprove the article.





> Go to hell. You won't be laughing after I contact the sysops to revert your vandalism. Have a nice day, you transmisogynist fuck.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 30, 2020)

Judge Dredd said:


> Brianna Wu once said that Samus is trans. This got a lot of traction with the games press, and even resulted in wikipedia vandalism to try and include it.
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talk:Samus_Aran#Discussion_on_whether_Samus_is_transgender


For what it's worth, Wikipedia pulled through, for once, and didn't cave in. But only because the devs never admitted that she was trans.

But that was an insane amount of word policing going on.


----------



## wormlord (Jul 31, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> This thing gets praised, man, what happened to this once fun character?
> I don't get what is so terrible about zero suit Samus.
> She's got high platform shoes and is showing her midrift and this gets a pass?
> Her name is white rabbit, so where is the white?
> I look forward to the rest of your shares.


I've been lurking on this one for a while so here's my first post 
</3 Unfortunately two of the pics have already been deleted since this was posted. Since Redditors tend to purge more than BABD, I just wanted to suggest that if this thread starts posting r/mendrawingwomen, images should probably be directly copy-pasted like they are in SJW Art and Extremes, instead of linking to posts. Just to make it easier to backread.


----------



## Vault Boy (Jul 31, 2020)

Judge Dredd said:


> Brianna Wu once said that Samus is trans. This got a lot of traction with the games press, and even resulted in wikipedia vandalism to try and include it.
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talk:Samus_Aran#Discussion_on_whether_Samus_is_transgender


You gotta appreciate the irony of Wu and """her""" ilk trying to erase one of the most revered heroines in gaming history.


----------



## Pina Colada (Jul 31, 2020)

wormlord said:


> I've been lurking on this one for a while so here's my first post
> </3 Unfortunately two of the pics have already been deleted since this was posted. Since Redditors tend to purge more than BABD, I just wanted to suggest that if this thread starts posting r/mendrawingwomen, images should probably be directly copy-pasted like they are in SJW Art and Extremes, instead of linking to posts. Just to make it easier to backread.


I believe we’re trying to get a merged thread going in Bikini Armor Battle Damage.


----------



## Ruin (Jul 31, 2020)

Pina Colada said:


> I believe we’re trying to get a merged thread going in Bikini Armor Battle Damage.



Why not just make this the "sjw art edit megathread" and put all fringe left communities that complain about sexy women like BABD r/mendrawingwomen, ect here?


----------



## Jhonson Jhonson (Jul 31, 2020)

Judge Dredd said:


> Brianna Wu once said that Samus is trans. This got a lot of traction with the games press, and even resulted in wikipedia vandalism to try and include it.
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talk:Samus_Aran#Discussion_on_whether_Samus_is_transgender


The transhuman attempt is just ridiculous


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Aug 6, 2020)

I'm surprised  they didn't sing the praises of this bland redesign.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 6, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> I'm surprised  they didn't sing the praises of this bland redesign.


Not enough poofy pants.

Also, they went through the trouble of editing the design to make it about as exciting as plain unsalted rice, but didn't bother actually taking a screenshot that doesn't look like muddled shit. Priorities, amirite?


----------



## Jhonson Jhonson (Aug 6, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> I'm surprised  they didn't sing the praises of this bland redesign.


Noooo free the girls !


> Personally I ascribe to @bikiniarmorbattledamage‘s tongue in cheek philosophy that women in fantasy should be fully armoured while men should wear something tastefully revealing. Legacy of Kain at least gets halfway there with the well muscled men in leather pants, just a shame about the prevalence of bikini armour.



Such hypocrisy.

Edit: what piss me of is that non sexy women design exist commonly, but she  1) still throws a fit when one is 2) overpraises those who are not like it is some rare and sacred animal.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Aug 6, 2020)

They complain there's no female Link, but there has been with Linkle. Of course they hated her because she had a silly name and clothes that exposed some flesh bellow her neck.


----------



## Flaming Insignias (Aug 7, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> They complain there's no female Link, but there has been with Linkle. Of course they hated her because she had a silly name and clothes that exposed some flesh bellow her neck.



Let's talk about the "Logical Retort" series quickly.



			
				Feminist Fuckwad said:
			
		

> Ubisoft had made prior female protagonists, therefore not having a female protag option in AC Unity was sexism



Making a new rig for a female PC in an Assassin's Creed game's multiplayer would be difficult and mostly pointless normally, and the fact that the game was unfinished anyway shows that there was simply no time to waste with a model that would likely not be used much. The fact that making playable female models can be frustrating is the same reason why COD games didn't use female soldier models until Ghosts.



			
				Feminist Fuckwad said:
			
		

> The End wears a ghillie suit, so Quiet had no reason to wear so little.



Two things:

1. Quiet's lungs were scorched to a crisp, so the parasite is stated to be acting as a replacement for said destroyed lungs. The End was not nearly as crippled. Not that her male counterparts wear much more





2. It's explicitly shown that Quiet was attempting to seduce Venom Snake, which the skimpy outfit was a part of. Making her eye-candy actually had a narrative purpose, just like EVA in Snake Eater.



			
				Feminist Fuckwad said:
			
		

> Some nonsense about Cortana and other AI avatars



I don't know enough about Halo to give an opinion one way or another, but I believe that there is a difference between a smart AI choosing the appearance of the person their programming is based on and a lesser AI with a stock appearance based on a pilot.



			
				Feminist Fuckwad said:
			
		

> 48% of gamers are female



This claim has always pissed me off. This number relied on surveying people and asking them if they played video games, period. Unfortunately, it also made no distinction between people that played Candy Crush at the bus stop and those that wait in line for midnight releases of the newest blockbuster game. For feminists who play casual mobile games to assert themselves to be gamers is infuriating because they don't even intend to buy the games they bully into catering to them.

Final judgement: get laid, you brightly-haired fatties.

/end rant


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Aug 10, 2020)

Wanna see an approved design? It's not bad, though I'd get rid of the stretch pants.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 10, 2020)

_"Why can’t we have more woman boxers/wrestlers designed like this"_

Because, you chundering imbecile, that's a _cartoon_. Just look at the rest of the artist's gallery. When it's not old-school manga, it's wall-to-wall highly exaggerated proportions. Don't compare different styles like one is objectively better than the other, particularly after blasting Dragon's Crown for being too stylized.

Also, of course they'd approve a female character who's _built like a man_. Tiny head, hard features, huge hands, big biceps, more pecs than breasts, square ass. Narrow the character's hips by about 10-20% and it would be just a man with a silly haircut.

EDIT: fuck it, I got GIMP. Behold, a man:


----------



## John Titor (Aug 10, 2020)

> Shitting on R. Mika
I'm not super into pro wrestling but don't wrestlers adopt a style as part of their character?


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Aug 10, 2020)

John Titor said:


> > Shitting on R. Mika
> I'm not super into pro wrestling but don't wrestlers adopt a style as part of their character?


It doesn't matter to them, because it's exploitation in the end.


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Aug 11, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> _"Why can’t we have more woman boxers/wrestlers designed like this"_
> 
> Because, you chundering imbecile, that's a _cartoon_. Just look at the rest of the artist's gallery. When it's not old-school manga, it's wall-to-wall highly exaggerated proportions. Don't compare different styles like one is objectively better than the other, particularly after blasting Dragon's Crown for being too stylized.
> 
> ...



You know guys, the more I look at these women, the more delusional and hypocritical they appear to me.

They hate women who are more attractive than them and yet they approve of artwork like this. Contrary to their beliefs, a lot of people think muscular women are sexy. I‘ve seen galleries of artwork about muscular women wrestlers and boxers on DeviantArt.

I agree with yaoi huntress that it’s not great but it’s okay. And if you focus on just the face and legs you can see some traces of femininity.

The point I’m trying to make is even though the character isn’t a sexy boxer, she’s still more attractive than those fat feminists at BABD.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 11, 2020)

Grumpy Pickle Rick said:


> You know guys, the more I look at these women, the more delusional and hypocritical they appear to me.
> 
> They hate women who are more attractive than them and yet they approve of artwork like this. Contrary to their beliefs, a lot of people think muscular women are sexy. I‘ve seen galleries of artwork about muscular women wrestlers and boxers on DeviantArt.
> 
> ...


It's definitely not a _bad_ piece of art. The artist clearly has a solid style going on, although I agree with Huntress that the character could definitely lose the leggings.

My spergery wasn't with the quality of the art. It was with BABD's double standards and blatant bias. They aren't doing what they do because they "respect the female form", as I've seen them arguing. They're doing it, among other reasons, because they're tremendously insecure. The characters they like are the ones that display as little femininity as possible while still being at least stated to be female. I wouldn't have a problem with it if they weren't trying to convince themselves and others so stridently that it's "actually about female empowerment".


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Aug 12, 2020)

Flaming Insignias said:


> Let's talk about the "Logical Retort" series quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol are you butthurt because wamen


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Aug 12, 2020)

jellycar said:


> Lol are you butthurt because wamen



Good point, who cares what these ‘wamen’ think anyway?


----------



## Flaming Insignias (Aug 12, 2020)

jellycar said:


> Lol are you butthurt because wamen


I’ve seen those claims a hundred times before during gamergate and its successors, and so I‘ve gotten to the point where I need to call out these falsehoods where I can. The fact that BABD has a reputation for uglifying pretty women, means that the people being called out being women is irrelevant.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Aug 12, 2020)

Flaming Insignias said:


> I’ve seen those claims a hundred times before during gamergate and its successors, and so I‘ve gotten to the point where I need to call out these falsehoods where I can. The fact that BABD has a reputation for uglifying pretty women, means that the people being called out being women is irrelevant.



Look at the female in the upcoming Assassin's Creed game. She's hulking


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Aug 12, 2020)

Once again they blame white men for people thinking Abby from Last of Us for being unrealistic. Honestly, I bet there are plenty of black and Hispanic men who think the same.


----------



## Judge Dredd (Aug 12, 2020)

It's a cow crossover with Jim Sterling. Imagine thinking Commentocracy is anything other than cringe incarnate.

It's always strange to me when people cite themselves as a source for an outside opinion. It's like retweeting yourself. It makes no sense.



> Manchildren targeting Abby’s muscular body as “unrealistic for a woman”


Hasn't that been her entire argument since BBAD first started? I guess she's being honest calling herself a manchild, but I doubt that was her intent.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 12, 2020)

Here's the eloquent opinion of an African-American gentlemen I'm quite well-acquainted with, with regards to Abby:
_"Bitch looks like a man."_​
Personally, I'm wondering how are crossfit gyms and whey protein vendors still open in this "gritty" and "realistic" post-apocalypse situation.


----------



## Ruin (Aug 12, 2020)

If Abby's physique is so normal than why do none of the other characters have even remotely similar builds. Even other members of the wolves (Abby's paramilitary group) are less muscular, yes even the men.

The only fictional woman I can think of with a similar build is Noi from Dorheadoro and she's a sorcerer who used magic to get that way. TLOU2 is allegedly a realistic setting.


----------



## off meds / online (Aug 12, 2020)

Ruin said:


> If Abby's physique is so normal than why do none of the other characters have even remotely similar builds. Even other members of the wolves (Abby's paramilitary group) are less muscular, yes even the men.
> 
> The only fictional woman I can think of with a similar build is Noel from Dorheadoro and she's a sorcerer who used magic to get that way. TLOU2 is allegedly a realistic setting.



don't disrespect noi like that, her gains are triple abby's.


----------



## Ghost Boy (Aug 12, 2020)

Noi is best girl.


----------



## Ruin (Aug 12, 2020)

Ghost Boy said:


> Noi is best girl.



True


----------



## Caddchef (Aug 13, 2020)

Here's the interesting thing about Noi/ Abby discourse that has been brought up from time to time and is very relevant to this thread:





One of these characters is designed by a woman, one is designed by a man, wonder if Ozzy could guess which is which.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Aug 14, 2020)

She may be fully armored, but her skin is the wrong color and she's too "Disney-fied".


----------



## Caddchef (Aug 14, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> She may be fully armored, but her skin is the wrong color and she's too "Disney-fied".


I'm just going to repost this as a real response would just be too much effort


----------



## NerdShamer (Aug 14, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> She may be fully armored, but her skin is the wrong color and she's too "Disney-fied".


As someone who doesn't play Overwatch, what nationality is the chick she's complaining about? I know that Widowmaker is French, Tracer is a Brit lesbian, and there's at least two Egyptians.


----------



## off meds / online (Aug 14, 2020)

NerdShamer said:


> As someone who doesn't play Overwatch, what nationality is the chick she's complaining about? I know that Widowmaker is French, Tracer is a Brit lesbian, and there's at least two Egyptians.



she's swedish.


----------



## Flaming Insignias (Aug 14, 2020)

Frog Gremlin said:


> she's swedish.


Brigitte is Torbjörn’s daughter. Torbjorn is an Extremely Nordic not-a-dwarf. Of course she would be a white.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 14, 2020)

Flaming Insignias said:


> Brigitte is Torbjörn’s daughter. Torbjorn is an Extremely Nordic not-a-dwarf. Of course she would be a white.


I'm sure they'd argue that Torbjorn _"could have totally married a black nonbinary Senegalese and that he didn't do it is strong evidence that Blizzard is clearly racist"_.


----------



## Flaming Insignias (Aug 14, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> I'm sure they'd argue that Torbjorn _"could have totally married a black nonbinary Senegalese and that he didn't do it is strong evidence that Blizzard is clearly racist"_.


Black females deserve to be oppressed, especially the SJ ones.


----------



## Tanti-Fanti (Aug 14, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> She may be fully armored, but her skin is the wrong color and she's too "Disney-fied".



You see companies like Disney make conventionally attractive characters with quirks BECAUSE they want the *widest amount of appeal possible.* Anime, manga, games, etc. Whenever you're going to make a connection with some sort of audience you typically want something that is easy on the eyes and fits with the theme of the media you're trying to present. *It doesn't mean that these rules can't be broken. *Plenty genres break the rules in interesting ways (e.g. horror). It's just another way to* sell you things. *Because conventionally attractive characters (especially cartoon/anime ones) tend to sell *A LOT* of merchandise. Outliers and other non-conventional character designs can also sell well. There's no denying it. It's just more work to sell those characters to an audience that may not even be interested in them to begin with.

It's a double-edged sword really. I agree with the notion that finalized designs can become kind of samey as most companies will go with the safest option possible to generate more revenue and that a change of pace shouldn't be a death sentence. HOWEVER, I also don't agree with Bikini Armor Battle Damage with how they blame the concept artists for this while insulting their work. It's mostly an executive decision sometimes out of their control. Concept artists can come up with cool stuff that doesn't make the cut for said reasons and other explanations. It doesn't mean that they didn't necessarily care about the design, sometimes it just didn't work for what they were going for.

The changes that Bikini Armor Battle Damage made are extremely clunky and it's easy to see why their edits (for the most part) wouldn't work. The appeal that most companies are looking for or that most people want isn't present with these redesigns. They just look meh. It doesn't mean you can't make unappealing designs in general, but it's just going to be harder to market in certain cases *which is what matters*. Not everyone wants the most practical, down-to-earth designs available. It's nice when it happens, but this universal standard of needing it to be this way every time is absurd.


----------



## Leaf-eon (Aug 14, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> I'm sure they'd argue that Torbjorn _"could have totally married a black nonbinary Senegalese and that he didn't do it is strong evidence that Blizzard is clearly racist"_.


To bad Torbjorn's wife is all so blond and Nordic.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 14, 2020)

Dr.Sturgeon said:


> To bad Torbjorn's wife is all so blond and Nordic.
> View attachment 1520159


And a _fantastic_ catch for a surly non-dwarf, might I add.


----------



## c-no (Aug 14, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> Here's the eloquent opinion of an African-American gentlemen I'm quite well-acquainted with, with regards to Abby:
> _"Bitch looks like a man."_​
> Personally, I'm wondering how are crossfit gyms and whey protein vendors still open in this "gritty" and "realistic" post-apocalypse situation.


I remember some people trying to retort to those not liking Abby's design showed some screenshots of a gym and some butcher shop and a couple cows. The gym might make sense but for the butcher shop, that makes me wonder where does the meat come from because I'd imagine more on the idea that people surviving on meat may need to just smoke and jerky it rather than have fresh cuts, and meat would seem more like a luxury in the apocalypse if one were to have regular meals with it, especially with mushroom zombies lurking around.



Ruin said:


> If Abby's physique is so normal than why do none of the other characters have even remotely similar builds. Even other members of the wolves (Abby's paramilitary group) are less muscular, yes even the men.
> 
> The only fictional woman I can think of with a similar build is Noi from Dorheadoro and she's a sorcerer who used magic to get that way. TLOU2 is allegedly a realistic setting.


Only thing realistic may as well just be the faces of the people but I seen more realistic faces from Rockstar's last cowboy game and Kojima's mailman game with Norman Reedus. The apocalypse setting for TLOU2 would leave me asking some autistic questions as to how one could build up civilization in the zombie apocalypse or at least having cows living in a football stadium.



Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> She may be fully armored, but her skin is the wrong color and she's too "Disney-fied".


Looking into it just to see what they were sperging about until I saw this:


> So since the screaming baby rage machine is still going full throttle, it’s probably worth bringing this back to highlight how this issue goes and the general expectations regarding fictional buff ladies.
> 
> After decades of pandering, capital-G gamers will accept buff ladies if:
> 
> ...


I know gamers can be spergs and shit but honestly, I don't really get how disneyfied means one would like muscle women until seeing it just refers to Abby from TLOU 2. Even for msucle women, Abby doesn't really scream that so much as angry jacked 15 year old in the first reveal image she had with the golf club. All I can say for that is that if one had the body captures done with the same thing Kojima and Capcom had, the people in that would look on par as Norman Reedus did in Death Stranding. Also having looked at gamer deviants, I didn't see much "binding loyalties" to "cishet men" so much as "I want her to crush my head with her legs." Also not getting the "cute costume" stuff unless their only example was really some Overwatch skins. The only thing they may have going for is "not designed primarily to appeal to men" but then again if we're going by appearance, I'm betting on the idea the appearance itself is one that's gonna vary as to how the design looks compared to others and who made it.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 14, 2020)

Hold on, that "capital-G gamers will only accept buff ladies if:" bit is stupid. Even in the game they were criticizing with Brigitte:

_Zarya_ is a buff woman, working under another woman, with no "cute" costuming to make her non-threatening (even her "casual" skins still show off how big she is), and she's sure as fuck not easily Disneyfied.

But again, if I'm asking for ideological consistency from these people, I'm just setting myself for disappointment.


----------



## madethistocomment (Aug 14, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> Hold on, that "capital-G gamers will only accept buff ladies if:" bit is stupid. Even in the game they were criticizing with Brigitte:
> 
> _Zarya_ is a buff woman, working under another woman, with no "cute" costuming to make her non-threatening (even her "casual" skins still show off how big she is), and she's sure as fuck not easily Disneyfied.
> 
> But again, if I'm asking for ideological consistency from these people, I'm just setting myself for disappointment.


It's funny how they talk about how straight gamer guys can't handle buff women in reference to Senator Abstrong, but I distinctly remember a lot of guys thirsting after Zarya during the height of Overwatch's popularity and she's jacked as fuck. Guys certainly can like buff women, but not muscly androgynous rage creatures like Abby.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 14, 2020)

madethistocomment said:


> It's funny how they talk about how straight gamer guys can't handle buff women in reference to Senator Abstrong, but I distinctly remember a lot of guys thirsting after Zarya during the height of Overwatch's popularity and she's jacked as fuck. Guys certainly can like buff women, but not muscly androgynous rage creatures like Abby.


To put it bluntly, they have _no_ idea what men like in a female protagonist.

Yeah, men like T&A. Humans are visual creatures, and men even more so. But if all your character _has _is T&A, it will be lost in the flotsam of character design. The looks of the character are what get her foot in the door, but it's her personality and her actions that make her memorable. No one remembers anything about the protagonist from Lollipop Chainsaw, but we remember Lara Croft in her original games, where she had sass and wasn't a punching bag for the sake of "deep and serious writing".

Going beyond videogames, just look at very plain-looking female characters in Western media like in, say, Avatar the Last Airbender. Katara, Toph and Suki are all very modestly-dressed (until Season 3, anyway), memorable characters, all beloved by the male audience (some to unhealthy degrees), and none of them are "clearly in the service of a manly (cishet) man"(*). Katara and Toph are part of the group out of their own convictions, and Suki and her warriors were clearly important figures in their village. And guess what? Suki and her girls were defeated and captured by... the villainous girl trio. And no one batted an eyelash, because those were all memorable characters that made sense.

They accuse men of not being able to look past some exposed skin, but their own analyses of how and why characters are interesting is _insultingly_ skin-deep. They claim men can only think with their dicks, but these cunts aren't thinking at all.

_(*) By the way, have you noticed that they went out of their way to specify "cisgender and heterosexual" instead of just "man"? By their own words, a female character is perfectly fine if she's subservient to a gay man and/or a transman. I'm not sure that's the meaning they intended._


----------



## Caddchef (Aug 15, 2020)

So, with the SJW crowed defending buff women from straight white male gamers who can't handel them, does that mean the Amazon from Dragon's Crown is now officially woke?






We've gone full circle.


----------



## Catgirl IRL (Aug 15, 2020)

They conflate hatred of Abby's personality, and criticism of the "realism" behind her roided out body, with fear of muscular women. Fat ass Jim Sterling does this a lot as well.

If Abby hadn't developed a swarm of shrieking banshees touting her body as realistic and easily obtainable there wouldn't be anywhere near the amount of shit slinging. She's the only woman in the entire franchise with that sort of build, and zero indication of how she maintains it without steroids, supplements and ten thousand calories a day. Murdering a couple of people and eating goats doesn't bulk you up like that, and nobody would've given a shit in any other setting.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 15, 2020)

Catgirl IRL said:


> They conflate hatred of Abby's personality, and criticism of the "realism" behind her roided out body, with fear of muscular women. Fat ass Jim Sterling does this a lot as well.
> 
> If Abby hadn't developed a swarm of shrieking banshees touting her body as realistic and easily obtainable there wouldn't be anywhere near the amount of shit slinging. She's the only woman in the entire franchise with that sort of build, and zero indication of how she maintains it without steroids, supplements and ten thousand calories a day. Murdering a couple of people and eating goats doesn't bulk you up like that, and nobody would've given a shit in any other setting.


I'm sure if Abby wasn't a murderous semi-Mary Sue that the developers pushed extremely hard to be "likeable" over the established character players already liked, people would have likely been more positive towards her. As it was, her entire existence felt like the developers trying to tell players who and what to like.


----------



## Judge Dredd (Aug 16, 2020)

When she talks about "Gamers" I can't help but think of this video.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Aug 19, 2020)

We got a blandly-colored redesign of Widowmaker with poofy pants.


----------



## Catgirl IRL (Aug 19, 2020)

Makes changes for realism, gives enormous level of drag for grappling hook.

Also purple isn't meant to represent spiders you silly cow, it's a colour associated with power and mobility.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 19, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> We got a blandly-colored redesign of Widowmaker with poofy pants.


Another day, another pointless edit.

I think we can add "doesn't understand fabric physics" to the Bikini Armor Battle Damage Can't Draw Bingo. Seriously, who stuffed her legs into a pair of unripe bananas?

Also, while I'm cool with giving her a top (at least they didn't try to erase her tits), you can't just chop someone's ponytail off and have it retain the exact same shape.

Way to miss the point of _why_ her skin is blue, too.


----------



## Inquisitor_BadAss (Aug 19, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> We got a blandly-colored redesign of Widowmaker with poofy pants.



If you’re going for the military look at least get rid of the heels and give her some boots or better yet some high tops for her MC Hammer audition.


----------



## Flaming Insignias (Aug 19, 2020)

Inquisitor_BadAss said:


> If you’re going for the military look at least get rid of the heels and give her some boots or better yet some high tops for her MC Hammer audition.


That isn’t even military. Fatigues are nowhere near that poofy and fit closer to regular pants than whatever the fuck those are.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 19, 2020)

Do we have a clean BABD bingo card anywhere on this thread? I think the Bikini Armor Battle Damage Can't Draw bingo needs to be a thing and I want to use it as inspiration.


----------



## scotts_warm_baionnaise (Aug 19, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> We got a blandly-colored redesign of Widowmaker with poofy pants.


Holy balls. That throws off the entire silhouette and shape relationships.

Plus those pants are nearing burka territory.

Edit: also it ignores the fact that tighter fitting clothing allows more freedom of movement. That's pretty important if you're a sniper.


----------



## Vault Boy (Aug 19, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> We got a blandly-colored redesign of Widowmaker with poofy pants.


I'm starting to think the woman running BABD has a secret fetish for clown pants. 

Really, how is that any more practical than Widowmaker's normal attire?


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Aug 19, 2020)

Vault Boy said:


> I'm starting to think the woman running BABD has a secret fetish for clown pants.
> 
> Really, how is that any more practical than Widowmaker's normal attire?


The only thing is that despite their love of poofy pants, they despise Shantae's design despite it having those as a main part of her outfit.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 19, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> The only thing is that despite their love of poofy pants, they despise Shantae's design despite it having those as a main part of her outfit.


That's just because Shantae rocks those poofy pants like a boss. She looks sexy even with those on.


----------



## IceGray (Aug 19, 2020)

madethistocomment said:


> It's funny how they talk about how straight gamer guys can't handle buff women in reference to Senator Abstrong, but I distinctly remember a lot of guys thirsting after Zarya during the height of Overwatch's popularity and she's jacked as fuck. Guys certainly can like buff women, but not muscly androgynous rage creatures like Abby.


BABD is outdated in thinking people still dislike buff Amazons like it was 10 years ago.



Corn Flakes said:


> Do we have a clean BABD bingo card anywhere on this thread? I think the Bikini Armor Battle Damage Can't Draw bingo needs to be a thing and I want to use it as inspiration.


I made a bingo draft last year. The improved version is here.


----------



## John Titor (Aug 19, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> Do we have a clean BABD bingo card anywhere on this thread? I think the Bikini Armor Battle Damage Can't Draw bingo needs to be a thing and I want to use it as inspiration.


Not to toot my own horn but I made one a while back.


----------



## Tanti-Fanti (Aug 20, 2020)

Vault Boy said:


> I'm starting to think the woman running BABD has a secret fetish for clown pants.
> 
> Really, how is that any more practical than Widowmaker's normal attire?



The funny part is that it really isn't. In this case it's actually worse.

From a quick google search (and her overall design) you can tell she's most likely based off a black widow spider. They're completely dark but have very bright red markings like on her headpiece. It's a clever way to show that influence as the headpiece can act like spider eyes. Bright, bold colors in nature tend to come off as "wrong" to humans because we've evolved to see these as potential threats. The appeal of the design is that she's dangerous, somewhat imhuman, and most of all* something to be feared. *Something looks off about her in her original design and it makes it somewhat compelling. One of the better ones I would say.

Now compare this to BABD's redesign. They couldn't even stick to the color scheme. Instead, they gave her this ugly camo green that completely clashes with her original aesthetic and makes her ENTIRE MOTIF POINTLESS. Now her red headpiece that was a nice incorporation of multiple glowing eyes staring at you in the dark to scare off opponents just looks like an eyesore.

Her original outfit isn't even that much to begin with. I agree with the notion she has that weird sleeve thing, but you could justify it for ammo. The baggy pants just make it harder for her to move in ironically as she now has to deal with it being caught on something. At least the original was a skintight suit.

Also, the comment,_ "Purple isn't a very spidery color"._ Has BABD seen nature? One quick google search will show plenty of spiders in all shapes, sizes and colors. Try going to the Caribbean and saying multi-colored insects don't exist. You'll get a lovely surprise.


----------



## Flaming Insignias (Aug 20, 2020)

IceGray said:


> BABD is outdated in thinking people still dislike buff Amazons like it was 10 years ago.



Not to be horny, but I think that muscle girls can be pretty hot. Of course, I also like them to look like women, and preferably have good assets rather than the tranny-but-not that is Abby Arms-are-Way-Too-Strong. As a quick demonstration, here's Rinkah, a Fire Emblem girl who is absolutely shredded.


Spoiler: Boobs and abs, how awful


----------



## IceGray (Aug 20, 2020)

True, I should've clarified that people like muscle girls that still look like women. Classical Amazons and the like rather than rams dressed like ewes.


----------



## John Titor (Aug 20, 2020)

Tanti-Fanti said:


> The funny part is that it really isn't. In this case it's actually worse.
> 
> From a quick google search (and her overall design) you can tell she's most likely based off a black widow spider. They're completely dark but have very bright red markings like on her headpiece. It's a clever way to show that influence as the headpiece can act like spider eyes. Bright, bold colors in nature tend to come off as "wrong" to humans because we've evolved to see these as potential threats. The appeal of the design is that she's dangerous, somewhat imhuman, and most of all* something to be feared. *Something looks off about her in her original design and it makes it somewhat compelling. One of the better ones I would say.
> 
> ...


The dumbest part is using an orb weaver as a reference for a character inspired by a black widow.


----------



## Catgirl IRL (Aug 20, 2020)

All black spiders look alike.


----------



## Golgo 13 (Aug 21, 2020)

Flaming Insignias said:


> Not to be horny, but I think that muscle girls can be pretty hot. Of course, I also like them to look like women, and preferably have good assets rather than the tranny-but-not that is Abby Arms-are-Way-Too-Strong. As a quick demonstration, here's Rinkah, a Fire Emblem girl who is absolutely shredded.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Boobs and abs, how awful
> ...



They don’t want good looking female characters, they want them to look uglier than them.

BTW Rinkah is an excellent character from FE.


----------



## Flaming Insignias (Aug 21, 2020)

Okuyasu Nijimura said:


> They don’t want good looking female characters, they want them to look uglier than them.
> 
> BTW Rinkah is an excellent character from FE.


If I had a dollar for every time we’ve reiterated that BABD hates beautiful women, I’d have enough money to buy tumblr and shut them down myself.

As for Rinkah, she is a reasonably good in both appearance and personality, though her stats were a little lacking in Fates. Feh made her the strength and defense beast she should’ve always been.


----------



## Golgo 13 (Aug 21, 2020)

Flaming Insignias said:


> If I had a dollar for every time we’ve reiterated that BABD hates beautiful women, I’d have enough money to buy tumblr and shut them down myself.
> 
> As for Rinkah, she is a reasonably good in both appearance and personality, though her stats were a little lacking in Fates. Feh made her the strength and defense beast she should’ve always been.



I know I just repeated what everyone else says, but Tumblr is just proof positive of the point.

I played the Japanese and the English versions, you can make her a beast every time


----------



## Gingervitis (Aug 22, 2020)

Flaming Insignias said:


> ...though her stats were a little lacking in Fates.


Her abs are painted on. Prove me wrong


----------



## Flaming Insignias (Aug 22, 2020)

Gingervitis said:


> Her abs are painted on. Prove me wrong


Rinkah’s STR growth is low, but she has a 65% DEF rate, 55% SPD, and 50% SKL. Her abs appear to make her tougher, rather than super-strong.


----------



## A skinny fat man (Aug 23, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> She may be fully armored, but her skin is the wrong color and she's too "Disney-fied".



These people do not understand how lighting works. They had 5 examples (all with wildly different artstyles) and of those 5 there only one had her be some sort of moderately dark she-monster, and that was with an incredibly bright light source that was basically directly behind her so her face was in shadow, and where her face was lit it was about the same tone as her skin in the rest of the pictures.

Now onto other things I noticed while reading the thread. I play Fighting games, I like fighting games. I remember talk about Eliza from Tekken having a bikini custom outfit, and the funny thing is that it's almost certainly more practical for combat than her default, and is definitely more practical than the suit and long coat that multiple male characters wear, or the gi with a ton of fabric hanging off it that Heihachi wears, or whatever the fuck Ganryu wears, and this is also ignoring that every character has ridiculous customs. I'm pretty sure most of the male characters have some sort of swimsuit or fundoshi custom as well.


----------



## c-no (Aug 23, 2020)

Flaming Insignias said:


> Not to be horny, but I think that muscle girls can be pretty hot. Of course, I also like them to look like women, and preferably have good assets rather than the tranny-but-not that is Abby Arms-are-Way-Too-Strong. As a quick demonstration, here's Rinkah, a Fire Emblem girl who is absolutely shredded.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Boobs and abs, how awful
> ...


Yeah, it all depends on how the character looks. Plus even if the "gamers tm" were thirsting over Abby, one could expect BBAD or some other group to twist around the narrative to make that group look like they're all worse than just being a group of thirsty spergs.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 23, 2020)

c-no said:


> Yeah, it all depends on how the character looks. Plus even if the "gamers tm" were thirsting over Abby, one could expect BBAD or some other group to twist around the narrative to make that group look like they're all worse than just being a group of thirsty spergs.


If Gamers:tm: actually loved Abby, I'm sure BABD would argue she's got too much skin on display. Clearly, everybody living in a zombie apocalypse would cover up as much as possible!


----------



## Ashen One (Aug 23, 2020)

Tanti-Fanti said:


> Bright, bold colors in nature tend to come off as "wrong" to humans because we've evolved to see these as potential threats. The appeal of the design is that she's dangerous, somewhat imhuman, and most of all* something to be feared. *Something looks off about her in her original design and it makes it somewhat compelling. One of the better ones I would say.
> 
> Her original outfit isn't even that much to begin with. I agree with the notion she has that weird sleeve thing, but you could justify it for ammo. The baggy pants just make it harder for her to move in ironically as she now has to deal with it being caught on something. At least the original was a skintight suit.


Completely correct, Widowmaker _*is*_ supposed to dangerous and inhuman (and sexy, she _is_ the femme fatale character after all). She's an assassin/sniper and clearly based on the Black Widow spider, something made even more obvious by her backstory of killing her husband after being brainwashed. Said brainwashing process also messed with her biologically, hence her skin being purple and the unnatural part about her.

That weird sleeve thing is one of her tools as an assassin. It contains a small throwable mine that can stick on walls and ceilings and releases a poisonous gas when people get close to it. So it's not there for no reason, it serves a function.

Overwatch autism over.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Sep 9, 2020)

Time for another redesign.


----------



## Flaming Insignias (Sep 9, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Time for another redesign.


This is... actually not that bad. The corset design looks relatively good, and no baggy pants for once.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 9, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Time for another redesign.


They only... changed the clothes and left the silhouette and the color scheme alone? And didn't add extraneous bullshit except a little bit of jewelry?

Hey, BABD... is everything okay? Are you alright? You don't seem like you anymore.


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Sep 10, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> They only... changed the clothes and left the silhouette and the color scheme alone? And didn't add extraneous bullshit except a little bit of jewelry?
> 
> Hey, BABD... is everything okay? Are you alright? You don't seem like you anymore.



This is just wishful thinking on my part but maybe they’re finally getting tired of doing this shit.


----------



## Judge Dredd (Sep 10, 2020)

So Mortal Kombat, a game that went woke, isn't woke enough. Imagine my shock.


----------



## Flaming Insignias (Sep 10, 2020)

Judge Dredd said:


> So Mortal Kombat, a game that went woke, isn't woke enough. Imagine my shock.


This outfit was from MK9, where the women were actually allowed to be sexy. Their bitching over ninja titties in that game is the reason we have the disgusting burqa designs of MK11


----------



## Catgirl IRL (Sep 10, 2020)

MK11's excuse was the same as BABD - talked about the realism and how impractical outfits were, then proceeded to make less skimpy but equally impractical gear.


----------



## Flaming Insignias (Sep 10, 2020)

Catgirl IRL said:


> MK11's excuse was the same as BABD - talked about the realism and how impractical outfits were, then proceeded to make less skimpy but equally impractical gear.


Only for the women though, the men continued to fight shirtless in tights.


----------



## Judge Dredd (Sep 10, 2020)

Flaming Insignias said:


> This outfit was from MK9


So now they're fixing designs that have already been "fixed"?


----------



## Flaming Insignias (Sep 10, 2020)

Judge Dredd said:


> So now they're fixing designs that have already been "fixed"?


SJWs will never forgive MK for having hot chicks at all. This hatred is unhealthy and will not stop, because they need to bash the beautiful to elevate their ugly selves.


----------



## Prophetic Spirit (Sep 10, 2020)

Flaming Insignias said:


> SJWs will never forgive MK for having hot chicks at all. This hatred is unhealthy and will not stop, because they need to bash the beautiful to elevate their ugly selves.


NetherRealm Studios followed the path of Team Ninja, Capcom or Namco to keep the sexualization, and works for me.
Anyway, this thread reminded of something:
Yakuza is one of those videogame sagas who near every main character is hot as fuck (kudos for every fucking shirtless final boss fight). And it's from Ryu Ga Gotoku studios, a SEGA in-house developer. 
So, basically Japan fuck both sides, and i love that.


----------



## Vault Boy (Sep 10, 2020)

Catgirl IRL said:


> MK11's excuse was the same as BABD - talked about the realism and how impractical outfits were, then proceeded to make less skimpy but equally impractical gear.


Feel free to mutilate and eviscerate the hell out of the female fighters, but the harlots better show as little skin as possible.

Now that I think of it some more, how come NetherRealm never came under fire for all the graphic fatalities that can be used against the female fighters? People have raised hell over all the death animations in the Tomb Raider reboots, and those have nothing on what can be done in Mortal Kombat.


----------



## Catgirl IRL (Sep 10, 2020)

That's an especially great point as I remember lots of people whining TR's animations were about humiliation, unlike Dead Space because that was...somethihg different, totally.

Just quietly how fatalities were explicitly in MK to humiliate an already beaten opponent.


----------



## Ceiling Kitten (Sep 10, 2020)

Vault Boy said:


> Now that I think of it some more, how come NetherRealm never came under fire for all the graphic fatalities that can be used against the female fighters? People have raised hell over all the death animations in the Tomb Raider reboots, and those have nothing on what can be done in Mortal Kombat.



I've seen people throwing tantrums against how VIOLENT and BLOODY the fatalities look when used on female fighters, even comparing them to _ryona_ and to *actual *abuse of women.


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Sep 10, 2020)

Flaming Insignias said:


> SJWs will never forgive MK for having hot chicks at all. This hatred is unhealthy and will not stop, because they need to bash the beautiful to elevate their ugly selves.



SJWs/radfems are ugly people, inside and out. They got terrible personalities to go with their ugly looks. Honestly, I feel sorry for them because they will never know happiness.


----------



## Flaming Insignias (Sep 11, 2020)

Grumpy Pickle Rick said:


> SJWs/radfems are ugly people, inside and out. They got terrible personalities to go with their ugly looks. Honestly, I feel sorry for them because they will never know happiness.


If I may argue, their horrid personalities are what make them so ugly. Even a less attractive person wouldn’t be ugly if they are good people.


----------



## Aib Ld (Sep 11, 2020)

Vault Boy said:


> Feel free to mutilate and eviscerate the hell out of the female fighters, but the harlots better show as little skin as possible.
> 
> Now that I think of it some more, how come NetherRealm never came under fire for all the graphic fatalities that can be used against the female fighters? People have raised hell over all the death animations in the Tomb Raider reboots, and those have nothing on what can be done in Mortal Kombat.


I was about to say that "I think it's more like the fact that its a fighting game", but then again DOA went under fire despite being a fighting game and the women wearing bikini tops and short shorts despite sometimes being practical/logical (bikini wear in beaches, short clothes to not be tugged, etc)" but SJWs took down stuff more than that.
With more thinking, I can think its instead fatalities are the backbone of MK, and it was the talk of how the ESRB came to be in the first place. Remove the fatalities and it isn't MK anymore, the history gone, _and _the sane people would come down on the SJWs like hell for ruining a goofy best-known franchise. MK vs DC Universe got a lot of flak for this sole reason too. SJWs would rather slowly work in the shadows, ruining tiny things bit by bit until its too late to for the normal people to notice and fight back. Trying to remove fatalities is like shining all spotlights on them, and its well-known that SJWs hate people fighting back at them and would run away if spotted.
Meanwhile, Lara Croft's stuff is part of the series except you have to spend effort to find them (for a famous example: in the OG game, stepping on the statue of the Mida's hand turns her to gold), and not blatantly on your face. So that works for a "Have you never played the games? It has been there since the beginning" rebuttal, which proves they never played the games in the first place. The reboots are more like 'realistic' takes of the series, but the point still stands


----------



## SnowBall (Sep 12, 2020)

Not even Miis are safe from BABD


----------



## SamTheEagle (Sep 12, 2020)

SnowBall said:


> Not even Miis are safe from BABD


What drives me nuts is this:

 
Never mind that not wearing a helmet is often a design choice to separate the heroes from the mooks, and seeing a face lets us identify with the character more. And when you click on their image source link, you get another BABD page with this gem:


> According to the card fluff, this is supposed to be the moment our heroine, Soliel, is reciting her vows with resounding conviction.  But to me it looks more like the moment she realized that this was not an elaborate prank - her well armored colleagues actually expect her to go into battle dressed like that.


Who'da thunk, she's the heroine (a named one at that), is going through a ritual, and BABD would rather just reinterpret the fluff. Figures.


----------



## Flaming Insignias (Sep 12, 2020)

SamTheEagle said:


> What drives me nuts is this:
> 
> View attachment 1591889
> Never mind that not wearing a helmet is often a design choice to separate the heroes from the mooks, and seeing a face lets us identify with the character more. And when you click on their image source link, you get another BABD page with this gem:
> ...


*There’s an entire trope dedicated to major characters showing their face rather than wearing helmets. It’s not that deep you bitter fun-hating harpies*


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 12, 2020)

SamTheEagle said:


> What drives me nuts is this:
> 
> View attachment 1591889
> Never mind that not wearing a helmet is often a design choice to separate the heroes from the mooks, and seeing a face lets us identify with the character more. And when you click on their image source link, you get another BABD page with this gem:
> ...


I love the irony between the lack of helmet actually _elevating _her in importance over the legion of faceless, _disposable_ men around her and their dumbass take on it.

Apparently, _showing a woman's face_ is sexualizing her.

... are we sure these chucklefucks _aren't_ Islamists in disguise?


----------



## John Titor (Sep 13, 2020)

SamTheEagle said:


> What drives me nuts is this:
> 
> View attachment 1591889
> Never mind that not wearing a helmet is often a design choice to separate the heroes from the mooks, and seeing a face lets us identify with the character more. And when you click on their image source link, you get another BABD page with this gem:
> ...


I was going to say, did they not watch Game of Thrones when it was hot? Martin was annoyed that they rode into battle helmetless but it was a sensible design decision for story telling purposes. Don't make me defend D&D again.


----------



## Tanti-Fanti (Sep 14, 2020)

SnowBall said:


> Not even Miis are safe from BABD



>"Casual Sexism"  

This part just gets me:  _"Even if certain crowd insist on arguing that it’s never a gendered thing (sometimes it isn’t, but then ladies with helmets somehow show tendency to take them off to flaunt their impossibly perfect hair, while guys seemingly wear them 24/7)."_

*OR* maybe you're just looking too deep into this. 

A big issue I have with this subgroup is how they take every single little bit info as *full confirmation of their own biases*. Plenty of male/female characters in armor don't wear helmets. The reason why you see crowds of soldiers in illustrations like these wearing them and *not* the main characters is to a. *save more time drawing them and b. distinguish the main characters/focal point. *It's much easier to have clones to replicate for background characters than it would be making every single irrelevant character prominent in these types of illustrations. 

It's pretty clear that in the example they gave it's the latter. The other characters aren't as important and  they don't need to go above and beyond for that. I guarantee you it's just done out of convenience rather than full-on sexism. Again, these people claim to speak on the behalf of others and yet are willing to trash said people's works when it doesn't fit their needs. Bikini Armor Battle Damage really expects some poor (probably underpaid) illustrator to do *even more work *just to placate their selfish needs instead of making their own characters.

Even when given the blandast templates to work with, they still complain because a character has something another doesn't...even though they can choose whatever Mii they want anyways.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Sep 15, 2020)

Do you think the ladies at BABD would defend Cuties or condemn it?


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 15, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Do you think the ladies at BABD would defend Cuties or condemn it?


Defend, no question about it.

It's a "heartwarming" story about a "young girl" fighting "oppression". Just look at all the articles trying their fucking hardest to spin it as some empowering feminist tale, and all the NPCs lapping it up.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Sep 15, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> Defend, no question about it.
> 
> It's a "heartwarming" story about a "young girl" fighting "oppression". Just look at all the articles trying their fucking hardest to spin it as some empowering feminist tale, and all the NPCs lapping it up.


I bet they were the same people who complained about that big tittied, short-haired anime chick with the young face.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Sep 16, 2020)

Time for a total change to this first edition design and the queen got the biggest change.


----------



## Judge Dredd (Sep 16, 2020)

> The composition was so awful that I had to actually largely re-do it by changing the third lady’s position from right to left and recreating large parts of the throne… some of which ended up covered by the main drow’s dress anyway (probably for the better).


The composition is largely personal preference since it can look a bit odd, but generally speaking the viewers eye goes across an image in an S shape. If I were to mess with the composition, I'd be tempted to flop the woman on the throne so the eye flows better to the pair at the bottom, but I'd be hesitant to do even that.

I assumed the blank space at the top is for a title or other editing, the largely empty bottom left corner is for a bar code or price sticker. A quick search for the title confirms my suspicion that yes, this was a book cover.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Sep 16, 2020)

Maybe it's just me, but I don't really like the new outfit they put on the queen. I know they're fighting the whole it's wrong to make the evil chick sexy, but this new outfit is just baggy and doesn't really scream queen or dangerous to me.


----------



## madethistocomment (Sep 16, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I don't really like the new outfit they put on the queen. I know they're fighting the whole it's wrong to make the evil chick sexy, but this new outfit is just baggy and doesn't really scream queen or dangerous to me.


Ironically the new outfit for the girl on the right would have been a better fit for the queen, what with the glowy blue bits, flowing sleeves, and the golden embellishments on the tunic and the boots.


----------



## Tanti-Fanti (Sep 16, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Time for a total change to this first edition design and the queen got the biggest change.



As mentioned by @Judge Dredd this is a book cover! In that case the composition makes a bit more sense. I can see it being a bit more awkward with the cropping near the top, but I guess it was more or less done out of convenience. Doesn't stop BBAD from not researching that though!

The old version a bit generic, I admit. Nothing you haven't seen much of before, but again, these design changes are WEIRD. Like why is the orc blushing? That's so weird and I just noticed that.



Spoiler: BBAD complains...AGAIN.



Of course we get more complaining.

*"This is where the infamous drow race is introduced, where I guess they were just… evil women of color.  Unfortunate. We decided to make them purple-skinned like they are in more modern lore. "*

Because...women of color can't be villains? Okay, I'm not saying to accept everything you receive as good representation, but if you want it OVERALL, you're going to *get it. Meaning, you will have a variety of characters. Not just the generic "safe" token versions of them. Villains, Heroes, Anti-Heroes, Mentors, you name it. *To act like people can NEVER make these characters a certain troupe because of previous horrible depictions is absurd. You don't have to like it, but again, this is what you get when you tell people to make their own works. You have no control over that.

*"Just gotta say that it’s a huge pet peeve of mine when (usually male) writers write a matriarchal society as, air quotes, “sexually liberated,” otherwise known as “an excuse to draw them in lingerie because I can’t imagine women’s bodies not catering to me personally in any scenario, while still drawing men in full body armor.” Thanks for coming to my TED talk."*

The same thing happens with women too. Especially with romance novels. How many romance novels/rom-coms  are shirtless men whisking away a pretty woman? How many women write erotica/snuff about some big, handsome guy who's basically a perfect Adonis sweeping them off their feet? *A lot. *You can go to a general store and I guarantee you the women's section is filled with women authors/artists who draw and write the same exact thing. *Both men and women engage in power fantasies. There's nothing inherently wrong with that. *Wanting to feel empowered is why these fictional works exist. Different audiences will respond to other power fantasies depending on their own tastes. Furthermore, going into another power fantasy you don't like and calling it problematic is of course going to be stupid because it's not geared towards your interests. I guarantee you plenty of women would not like it if men went into their hobby, called it problematic, and turned every Adonis on those covers into generic guys.

*"Speaking of which, boy was she hard to fix without just throwing everything away and starting over! First of all, the way she sits on the throne seems like a product of an alien who never experienced what a chair is… which might also explain the throne’s uncomfortable-looking design. I actually ended up giving it a bigger seat and more lumbar support."  *

Okay, a bit of art sperging here, but the example while a little wonky still makes sense for the perspective and is clearly a product of personal taste. Not everything has to be drawn 100% realistically. It just has to make sense. It's really not an awkward pose. Most people could do it on a high enough chair. I agree the chair itself is a little wonky (mostly because several characters cover it up) but it's not the worst post. That and the new lumbar is rather unnecessary.



Also, I love how they're basically erasing a minority character to by just making them a new creature...the same crap they complain about others doing for these characters! So instead of just putting a new outfit on her, the character doesn't deserve to exist even if people like her because she's too sexy and appeals to men. If this doesn't prove that they don't care about their own "morals" regarding representation perfectly, I don't know what else could. These are the same people who will whine about not getting perfect represent when no one wants to deal with their pettiness.


----------



## Pina Colada (Sep 27, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Do you think the ladies at BABD would defend Cuties or condemn it?


They'd defend it without a doubt and use "muh agency!" as an argumentative point.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Sep 27, 2020)

Pina Colada said:


> They'd defend it without a doubt and use "muh agency!" as an argumentative point.


Which is ironic since they don't like RWBY for sexualizing teen girls.


----------



## Flaming Insignias (Sep 27, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Which is ironic since they don't like RWBY for sexualizing teen girls.


Pyrrha was 17 when she died. Most countries treat 16 as their age of consent, and teenagers are glad to show that they think so. This is not the same as preteen girls engaging in provocative behavior on film.


----------



## One Man Bland (Sep 28, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Which is ironic since they don't like RWBY for sexualizing teen girls.


"I think she would not get an arrow through her cleavage if she wore this armor!"

Correct me if I’m wrong, but weren’t arrows and crossbow bolts designed to pierce a lot of armors? And didn’t this character get shot point blank with a magic arrow and she pretty much disintegrated on contact? They even mention at the end that plate armor won’t necesarily protect you from an arrow, so why bring it up like it’s a big gotcha when you undermine your own point in the same post?

It’s not even a double standard anymore, it’s more like an infinitely evolving standard where "muh realism" and "muh suspension of disbelief" are brought up interchangeably and even in directly contradictory statements just to serve the narrative that all cases of women showing skin or being attractive are bad in every context.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 28, 2020)

One Man Bland said:


> It’s not even a double standard anymore, it’s more like an infinitely evolving standard where "muh realism" and "muh suspension of disbelief" are brought up interchangeably and even in directly contradictory statements just to serve the narrative that all cases of women showing skin or being attractive are bad in every context.


It's an old SJW standard, as old as... well, shitty arguments.


----------



## A Logging Company (Sep 28, 2020)

I have to wonder how many impressionable teenage boys have developed a fetish for women getting shot by arrows right between their tits because of this group.


----------



## Flaming Insignias (Sep 28, 2020)

One Man Bland said:


> "I think she would not get an arrow through her cleavage if she wore this armor!"
> 
> Correct me if I’m wrong, but weren’t arrows and crossbow bolts designed to pierce a lot of armors? And didn’t this character get shot point blank with a magic arrow and she pretty much disintegrated on contact? They even mention at the end that plate armor won’t necesarily protect you from an arrow, so why bring it up like it’s a big gotcha when you undermine your own point in the same post?
> 
> It’s not even a double standard anymore, it’s more like an infinitely evolving standard where "muh realism" and "muh suspension of disbelief" are brought up interchangeably and even in directly contradictory statements just to serve the narrative that all cases of women showing skin or being attractive are bad in every context.


Another thing: RWBY's lore makes it so that armor is virtually useless anyway. Most characters are protected by what amounts to an Aura field around their body, which is how characters like Blake and Yang can fight without injury with even more exposed skin. Having cleavage protection would mean nothing against magic "fuck you" arrows, as you said.


----------



## Tanti-Fanti (Sep 28, 2020)

Flaming Insignias said:


> Another thing: RWBY's lore makes it so that armor is virtually useless anyway. Most characters are protected by what amounts to an Aura field around their body, which is how characters like Blake and Yang can fight without injury with even more exposed skin. Having cleavage protection would mean nothing against magic "fuck you" arrows, as you said.



Even when a show tries to give some sort of explanation to create a fun setting (problems with RWBY aside) these people have to continually move the goalpost. Again, *What do they want?*

All it seems like to me is that they want to most boring, blandest characters possible without any sort of hint of what could possibly be offensive. No wonder places like this and r/mendrawingwomen praise the beanmouth style so much found in so many modern cartoons. It's just nothing you can work with. Then again, as seen by the Mii post...*they complain about that too!*


----------



## Caddchef (Sep 30, 2020)

One Man Bland said:


> "I think she would not get an arrow through her cleavage if she wore this armor!"
> 
> Correct me if I’m wrong, but weren’t arrows and crossbow bolts designed to pierce a lot of armors? And didn’t this character get shot point blank with a magic arrow and she pretty much disintegrated on contact? They even mention at the end that plate armor won’t necesarily protect you from an arrow, so why bring it up like it’s a big gotcha when you undermine your own point in the same post?
> 
> It’s not even a double standard anymore, it’s more like an infinitely evolving standard where "muh realism" and "muh suspension of disbelief" are brought up interchangeably and even in directly contradictory statements just to serve the narrative that all cases of women showing skin or being attractive are bad in every context.


The point you make about suspension of disbelief is absolutely right, a crossbow bolt would penetrate most contemporary armour anyway, that's why they persisted to a degree where bowmen became obsolete despite their shorter range and lower rate of fire.

BABD know pretty much nothing about arms and armour, they're only good at dressing characters in puffy pants.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 30, 2020)

Caddchef said:


> BABD know pretty much nothing about arms and armour, they're only good at dressing characters in puffy pants.


Now that you mention it, we haven't gotten any puffy pants for a while now.

C'mon, you salty bitches! Give us the classics again!


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Sep 30, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> Now that you mention it, we haven't gotten any puffy pants for a while now.
> 
> C'mon, you salty bitches! Give us the classics again!


They did some poof in their latest "fixings" of a Soul Calibur character.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Sep 30, 2020)

Flaming Insignias said:


> Not to be horny, but I think that muscle girls can be pretty hot. Of course, I also like them to look like women, and preferably have good assets rather than the tranny-but-not that is Abby Arms-are-Way-Too-Strong. As a quick demonstration, here's Rinkah, a Fire Emblem girl who is absolutely shredded.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Boobs and abs, how awful
> ...



I'm surprised she is wearing pants. It's not even faux pants where the bare legs are visible.


----------



## Caddchef (Sep 30, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> They did some poof in their latest "fixings" of a Soul Calibur character.


They're not even trying to hide the fact that they're just a bunch of prudes shouting into an echochamber, the "redraw" is literally just "hi guiz, i covered her exposed skin, THE WHORE! Now she's less problematic".


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Oct 1, 2020)

Caddchef said:


> They're not even trying to hide the fact that they're just a bunch of prudes shouting into an echochamber, the "redraw" is literally just "hi guiz, i covered her exposed skin, THE WHORE! Now she's less problematic".


They claim they don't mind bare shoulders, but I rarely see them not cover them up.


----------



## Jet Fuel Johnny (Oct 1, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Time for a total change to this first edition design and the queen got the biggest change.


Don't make Uncle Johnny get the belt, you prudish bitches.

First of all...

*



			Queen of the Spiders Re-Covered
		
Click to expand...

*


> We decided to try our hand at a combined redesign, where each of us picked a character in the same picture and redesigned them. And we thought this image, the cover of an old Dungeons and Dragons adventure called “Queen of the Spiders” would be a good candidate (blame for throwing it at us goes to @theoldhack).


Since all of you have absolutely now understanding of drow or drow society, my money is that you're going to fuck this up.

Interesting bit, this was one of the prints for Mezzoberranzan, the Forgotten Realms boxed set for the drow of the underdark set.

TSR used this image about a dozen times.



> This is where the infamous drow race is introduced,


NO NO FUCKING NO!

The Drow were "Technically" introduced at the end of G3, an original monochrome module. That let to "Descent into the Depths of the Earth" D1 & D2, and then Vault of the Drow (D3), culminating in Q1 - Queen of the Demon Web Pits.

These people are 5E dipshits.



> where I guess they were just… evil women of color.


This shows your pig ignorance.

They were the baddest of the bad. Originally  they were ebony in color (due to Underdark radiation and to adapt to the heat of being MILES below ground).




> _Unfortunate_. We decided to make them purple-skinned like they are in more modern lore.


So, you don't know anything about the Drow or their society but think you're qualified to do anything more than shitty tumblr fan art to... oh, Tumblr site, carry on.



> At first, Icy thought the “queen” in the title referenced the lady in the middle there, but it’s actually one of the names for Lolth, the spider goddess whom the drow venerate, so…. We’re sure the drow on the cover are important mini-bosses somewhere in the adventure, probably, maybe.


At first Icy was a retard, then I joined her.

So, they didn't even bother to read the adventure, know next to nothing about the drow, and think they can do this reboot.

Don't make me get the belt, you dangerhair prude.




> Just gotta say that it’s a _*huge *_pet peeve of mine when (usually male) writers write a matriarchal society as, air quotes, “sexually liberated,” otherwise known as “an excuse to draw them in lingerie because I can’t imagine women’s bodies not catering to me personally in any scenario, while still drawing men in full body armor.” Thanks for coming to my TED talk.


It's one of my pet peeves when know nothing scolds come into my hobby and try to throw their weight around with "AS A WOMYN!" while fetishing retardation. Thanks for coming to my TED talk.

So, you don't know WHY they dress like this, do you?

Sit down. Shut up.



> Okay, so…. I’m not sure what she’s supposed to be… besides a swimsuit model, which maybe the drow _do _have. Is there a quest where the players go to the underground beach to play underground beach volleyball? Cause if not, _why is she like that???_



Now, if you knew the first thing about Drow, you'd know. But you don't, so you don't.

Lolth prizes sexuality, sensuality, beauty. Ugly drow, male and female, are killed. Full stop.

A black widow spider (Lolth's chosen avatar) is a deadly and beautiful thing, graceful and sleek, with minimal coloration. (Another reason the drow were ebony skinned, to resonate with Lolth's chosen avatar)

The 80's were very much "Flaunt it if you got it, fake it if you don't" with spandex tube tops, Daisy Duke shorts, and sexy was in. Jazzercise and morning exercise kept women from being land whales if they chose not to be.

The sexual revolution of the 70's and 80's had destigmatized the female body. Being sexy _was_ empowerment.



> I decided to make her a mage (this was a 1st edition book, so that’s all we got).


Once again, ignorance.

She would be a Mage/Cleric at the least. Probably a Fighter/Magic User/Cleric or, if she was sneaky, a Magic User/Cleric/Thief.

The other thing is, it was somewhat of an unsaid nod that magic produced heat. Skimpy clothing was sometimes the only warning you got that they were about to drop enough magic firepower on you to make a paladin scream.

Oh, she could have also been an Illusionist/Druid since class restrictions for the drow weren't really known. A Fighter/Illusionist/Druid would WRECK THE PARTY.

But she doesn't really know 1E, so she's talking out her ass.



> I ended up changing…. everything, really. I think the only thing I didn’t change was her nose shape. It’s not my fault though, the redline for her original pose was an unsalvageable eldrich nightmare.


We get it, you're fat.

Next point.



> I gave her a more confident pose, more comfortable magic-user-friendly clothes (with the spider motif, cause spider god), and even different hair. The original hairdo just wasn’t doing it for me. I wanted her to look cool enough to have her own illustration in the book. She even has a little magic flame (mostly cause I didn’t know what to do with her hand lol)!


She looks like an immature drow, and her modesty would make her a victim of more well endowed and confident drow.

She'd end up a drider or dead.

That also doesn't go into Drow society and a big thing of dressing skimpy and without much clothing is saying "I don't need a knife up my sleeve to kill your heretic ass."

Oh, and the little flame in her hand? Yeah, I'm sure she'd just be chillin' with a flame in her hand, using up a first level spell, which she wouldn't have many of.

Christ, these people piss me off.

She just painted a target directly on her face, it adds nothing to picture and takes away from it.



> Her hair didn’t quite turn out how I wanted it to, but overall, I think it’s a good redraw. She’s got lots of fun shapes, an actual color scheme, and an attitude. What else do we need?


You need knowledge of the drow, know that they wouldn't be caught dead, literally, dressed like that.

I rate this a 2/10 only because you didn't shove the pen up your ass.




> The Queen
> 
> The composition was so awful that I had to actually largely re-do it by changing the third lady’s position from right to left and recreating large parts of the throne… some of which ended up covered by the main drow’s dress anyway (probably for the better).


So now she looks fat, stupid, and her shoes are fucking travesties instead of good boots.

Bitch about her outfit and then put those fucking sandals on her? Fucking sped.



> Speaking of which, _boy was she hard to fix without just throwing everything away and starting over!_ First of all, the way she sits on the throne seems like a product of an alien who never experienced what a chair is… which might also explain the throne’s uncomfortable-looking design. I actually ended up giving it a bigger seat and more lumbar support.


So you made her fat and made the throne bigger.

You changed her pose because... holy shit, that fucking pose is not dynamic at all.

The clothing is shit. Nothing a drow would reasonably wear. Number one, in actual 1E AD&D there was a thing called "Somatic Components" which mean, you know, MOVEMENT. You stripped some of her magic items off of her, gave her shit someone could grab, and basically made her into a fat soccer mom sitting on an ugly chair.

In the redesign there is NO sense of menace or danger.

Any 1E party that ran into that group would be too busy laughing at them.0

These half-wits know nothing of Drow, 1E, the time period the picture was drawn, or what it is trying to convey.

I give their ending picture a 3/10 just because they managed to color in the lines and probably didn't choke on a random dick.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Oct 1, 2020)

@Jet Fuel Johnny, that's MOTI but it's good MOTI so have a medal.

I really don't like this idea that people have that "dark skin = black = racism". They were _dark_ elves. Not _black_ elves. They weren't talking in ebonics, they weren't listening to boomboxes, and sure as shit they weren't having Kentucky Fried Cockatrice down in da Underhood. They were dark to demonstrate at a glance that they were different from the elves already in the game, and that if you saw one of them watch out or your party is going to get wrecked.

But now they have to be purple. Which is not a bad look, but it's a change that's happened for entirely stupid reasons. There were many black guys in my D&D groups through the years (including one very good GM), and the only time they referred to drow as anything even close to "black" was in the context of "GET THAT NIGGA BEFORE SHE GETS THAT SPELL OFF!".


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Oct 4, 2020)

The ladies actually celebrate a bared back, but it's on a man. And the way it's designed looks silly on a dude.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Oct 4, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> The ladies actually celebrate a bared back, but it's on a man. And the way it's designed looks silly on a dude.


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand we're right back to business as usual.

Double standards, thy name is BABD.

(Fujoshis to the last, these ladies.)


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Oct 4, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand we're right back to business as usual.
> 
> Double standards, thy name is BABD.
> 
> (Fujoshis to the last, these ladies.)


BABD seems to only like feminine, revealing clothing as long as its on a man even if he can't pull it off. IMHO, unless you're doing drag, women's clothing is going to look awkward on a man (and even a number of them can't pull it off).


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Oct 5, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand we're right back to business as usual.
> 
> Double standards, thy name is BABD.
> 
> (Fujoshis to the last, these ladies.)





Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> BABD seems to only like feminine, revealing clothing as long as its on a man even if he can't pull it off. IMHO, unless you're doing drag, women's clothing is going to look awkward on a man (and even a number of them can't pull it off).



They don’t care, fujoshis and fudashis tend to be a bunch of shameless perverts. At least the ones I’ve seen on DeviantArt and Fanfiction.net are.

I mean, MPreg, futanari, yaoi/yuri, etc. You know, I never understood why these types of people are so obsessed with sex, attractive looks or why they’re so desperate to lose their virginity.

I’m serious, can someone explain to me, why they’re so obsessed?


----------



## Corn Flakes (Oct 5, 2020)

Grumpy Pickle Rick said:


> I’m serious, can someone explain to me, why they’re so obsessed?


You could ask that about 90% of people on the internet. Not digging too deeply into it, I would simply argue that people are obsessed with other people's sex (porn, roleplaying, barging into other people's sex lives...) because they live boring, meaningless or otherwise unpleasant lives. Not bad lives, just devoid of stimulation. Sex is, biologically speaking, the ultimate in stimulation. Just _looking_ at it, though, provides only a very short-term high, so these people end up hooked and looking for harder and harder stuff just to satisfy their need for stimulaton.

To a certain level, all kinks work like that.


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Oct 10, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand we're right back to business as usual.
> 
> Double standards, thy name is BABD.
> 
> (Fujoshis to the last, these ladies.)



Speaking of double standards. Check out this video I found:



			https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Ypj9QB80icE
		


Apparently, Rebel Wilson lost weight and the fat feminists are whining about it. They never complain about attractive men but when a fat woman becomes skinny, healthier and more attractive, it's ‘bad!’.

What a bunch of jealous bitches.


----------



## NoReturn (Oct 10, 2020)

Grumpy Pickle Rick said:


> Apparently, Rebel Wilson lost weight and the fat feminists are whining about it. They never complain about attractive men but when a fat woman becomes skinny, healthier and more attractive, it's ‘bad!’.


Damn, good for her.

2015:




August, 2020:


----------



## Thiletonomics (Oct 10, 2020)

So what's BABD's stance of women wearing sportswear that is considered to be "skimpy" in their tastes, i.e. the bloomers that are commonplace in anime, and bikinis that women wear in IRL Beach Volleyball events? Do they even dare to give them puffy leggings to cover them up?


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Oct 10, 2020)

Thiletonomics said:


> So what's BABD's stance of women wearing sportswear that is considered to be "skimpy" in their tastes, i.e. the bloomers that are commonplace in anime, and bikinis that women wear in IRL Beach Volleyball events? Do they even dare to give them puffy leggings to cover them up?


They probably do give them leggings, except for real women in beach volleyball. They can’t touch real people outside the internet.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Oct 10, 2020)

Grumpy Pickle Rick said:


> They probably do give them leggings, except for real in women beach volleyball. They can’t touch real people outside the internet.


I'm sure if they could photoshop leggings onto women's beach volleyball player, they would.

Thankfully, they lack the skill. They can barely make their poofy pants match the original style most of the time.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Oct 21, 2020)

Time for another make over where girly ribbons are not allowed. At least they didn't poof up the pants.


----------



## Caddchef (Oct 21, 2020)

Literally boobs bad, the redesign has no practical advantage over the original, no added utility and no additional protection.


----------



## Judge Dredd (Oct 21, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Time for another make over where girly ribbons are not allowed. At least they didn't poof up the pants.


The removal of the boot heel got me. It's not as if it was an impractical 6 inch stiletto heel or anything, it's a boot heel. Literally anyone in the military would wear boots with a heel like that.


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Oct 22, 2020)

Caddchef said:


> Literally boobs bad, the redesign has no practical advantage over the original, no added utility and no additional protection.



Yeah, they call ‘fixing’ art? All they did was cover up her chest. It’s actually pathetic they’re jealous of a fictional character’s boobs.

I wish tumblr and Twitter would shutdown. I mean, it’s full of people chasing clout and pushing their bullshit agendas. All while hurting innocent people in the process.

Remember that video I showed a little while ago? 



Grumpy Pickle Rick said:


> Speaking of double standards. Check out this video I found:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This shit is getting old and these people are getting old too.

Does BABD and other SJWs think they can do this forever?


----------



## Emperor Julian (Oct 22, 2020)

Caddchef said:


> Literally boobs bad, the redesign has no practical advantage over the original, no added utility and no additional protection.


One of the more interesting aspects of redesign is how often they provide no tactical advantage or are even less effective than the origional since it's now restrictive to movement and accumulates heat, their's a reason atheletes generally don't wear much.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Oct 22, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> You could ask that about 90% of people on the internet. Not digging too deeply into it, I would simply argue that people are obsessed with other people's sex (porn, roleplaying, barging into other people's sex lives...) because they live boring, meaningless or otherwise unpleasant lives. Not bad lives, just devoid of stimulation. Sex is, biologically speaking, the ultimate in stimulation. Just _looking_ at it, though, provides only a very short-term high, so these people end up hooked and looking for harder and harder stuff just to satisfy their need for stimulaton.
> 
> To a certain level, all kinks work like that.



I'm not sure how kinks connect to this. They're about engaging in something, not just looking at it. If someone has a foot fetish then he'll want to get a footjob, but I don't think that would go that differently from other sex acts.

Even the really gross stuff like scat and cuckoldry still involves real, physical acts and isn't boring or meaningless.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Oct 22, 2020)

Pointless Pedant said:


> I'm not sure how kinks connect to this. They're about engaging in something, not just looking at it. If someone has a foot fetish then he'll want to get a footjob, but I don't think that would go that differently from other sex acts.
> 
> Even the really gross stuff like scat and cuckoldry still involves real, physical acts and isn't boring or meaningless.


I'm going to oversimplify this to hell and back because someone could write a whole damn book on it. I'm pretty sure someone already _has_.

Anyway, for a lot of people over-indulging in a kink results in becoming desensitized to said kink and looking for harder stuff to get the same effect. It's essentially like getting hooked on a drug: you don't get nearly the same effect from, say, alcohol after you get used to it compared to you do when you had your very first few beers. It just happens a lot faster with people enjoying those kinks in porn form because the high is a lot shorter-lasting, a lot less intense, and the physical commitment is low so you can just keep going back to it. There are only so many times someone can get off to having his nuts crushed in a single night before he has to stop and recuperate (and let all the neurotransmitters in his brain come down a bit). That guy can be satisfied for a while. Meanwhile, someone with that fetish can spend all night watching porn of it and enjoying hit after hit of instant gratification.

That's why I said it applies to all kinks in more or less the same way. Say you have someone who's into cuckoldry. If he gets to partake in that kink twice a year, he's likely not to go as far with it or get so involved with it as someone who watches his wife banging five different dudes twice a week. The more someone partakes on a kink, the more likely they are to be extreme at it. You could say it's flipped the other way around (people who are extreme will indulge harder), but the vast majority of people start small and _then _build up to their full life-destroying kinks.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Oct 22, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> I'm going to oversimplify this to hell and back because someone could write a whole damn book on it. I'm pretty sure someone already _has_.
> 
> Anyway, for a lot of people over-indulging in a kink results in becoming desensitized to said kink and looking for harder stuff to get the same effect. It's essentially like getting hooked on a drug: you don't get nearly the same effect from, say, alcohol after you get used to it compared to you do when you had your very first few beers. It just happens a lot faster with people enjoying those kinks in porn form because the high is a lot shorter-lasting, a lot less intense, and the physical commitment is low so you can just keep going back to it. There are only so many times someone can get off to having his nuts crushed in a single night before he has to stop and recuperate (and let all the neurotransmitters in his brain come down a bit). That guy can be satisfied for a while. Meanwhile, someone with that fetish can spend all night watching porn of it and enjoying hit after hit of instant gratification.
> 
> That's why I said it applies to all kinks in more or less the same way. Say you have someone who's into cuckoldry. If he gets to partake in that kink twice a year, he's likely not to go as far with it or get so involved with it as someone who watches his wife banging five different dudes twice a week. The more someone partakes on a kink, the more likely they are to be extreme at it. You could say it's flipped the other way around (people who are extreme will indulge harder), but the vast majority of people start small and _then _build up to their full life-destroying kinks.



Would you say it's the same for general satyromania? It seems to me that often virgins are crazier, especially incels.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Oct 22, 2020)

Pointless Pedant said:


> Would you say it's the same for general satyromania? It seems to me that often virgins are crazier, especially incels.


I don't like calling random internet pervs satyromaniacs/hypersexuals because that's an actual diagnosis. Just like I don't like random 14-year old girls on tumblr calling themselves "transgender" or "autistic". You can be a pornsick pervert and not be a satyromaniac. If you can keep it in your pants in public, then you're not one.

Anyway, you mentioned virgins and incels... these guys prove my point. Their entire sexuality is based off porn. Quick, low-effort hits of instant gratification that lose intensity and eventually build up to a full porn addiction.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Oct 23, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> I don't like calling random internet pervs satyromaniacs/hypersexuals because that's an actual diagnosis. Just like I don't like random 14-year old girls on tumblr calling themselves "transgender" or "autistic". You can be a pornsick pervert and not be a satyromaniac. If you can keep it in your pants in public, then you're not one.
> 
> Anyway, you mentioned virgins and incels... these guys prove my point. Their entire sexuality is based off porn. Quick, low-effort hits of instant gratification that lose intensity and eventually build up to a full porn addiction.


Would you say Chris counts? He ran into trouble with the law several times for solicitation and his "attraction signs", though he wasn't literally flashing his duck around in public.


----------



## LavenderMenace (Oct 27, 2020)

Imma go ahead and guess that this BABD person is an “oppressed” white American woman who took an ancestor test and claims to be “Full Jewish/Polish American” when she’s just a run of the mill American?



Spoiler: Revealing Power Level



Im a perv who’s also a poc female and there is a massive amount of projection they’re doing. BABD is making minor situations and thinking EVERY GAME IS SEXIST. Does sexism happen? Yes. But not every day of an average woman’s life...She basically thinks any skin being shown=whore. She’s basically a femcel who only likes 2D men and pretty women makes them cry in their bed with their 2 smelly cats.


----------



## Ceiling Kitten (Oct 27, 2020)

Grape_Soda said:


> Imma go ahead and guess that this BABD person is an “oppressed” white American woman who took an ancestor test and claims to be “Full Jewish/Polish American” when she’s just a run of the mill American?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The main person behind BABD is a Polish woman, apparently the typical frumpy girl who always was and will always be an ugly duckling, so she hates any woman (real or not) who's prettier than she is.


----------



## LavenderMenace (Oct 27, 2020)

WatchingAllOfYou said:


> The main person behind BABD is a Polish woman, apparently the typical frumpy girl who always was and will always be an ugly duckling, so she hates any woman (real or not) who's prettier than she is.


Holy shit I was taking a shot in the dark! She is Polish! God the cold must have froze her brain cells.

I always found femcels more entertaining than incels.


----------



## Judge Dredd (Oct 27, 2020)

Grape_Soda said:


> Does sexism happen? Yes.


I doubt that. The few genuine cases of "sexism" tend to be suspect at best. Some 12 year old calling you a whore on Call of Duty doesn't strike me as a problem. Sexism in the industry was never a thing until Anita Sarkeesian made devs have diversity quotas and walk on egg shells for fear of offending people. An arsehole boss treating his employees like shit isn't suddenly sexist because some of those employees happen to be women.


----------



## Malagor the dank omen (Oct 28, 2020)

Grape_Soda said:


> I always found femcels more entertaining than incels


Surprisingly enough, they are far more amazing than your average incel. Their inmense fuming hatred, the zelotry with which they parade their ideologies/fetishes... It's incredibly amusing, even more if they are an artist.

And i think that's also a divisory between incels and femcels. A lot of incels don't have the talent or learning capacity to draw, and drawings give us a way to get closer to the idiotic vision of the author.


----------



## John Titor (Oct 28, 2020)

Malagor the dank omen said:


> Surprisingly enough, they are far more amazing than your average incel. Their inmense fuming hatred, the zelotry with which they parade their ideologies/fetishes... It's incredibly amusing, even more if they are an artist.
> 
> And i think that's also a divisory between incels and femcels. A lot of incels don't have the talent or learning capacity to draw, and drawings give us a way to get closer to the idiotic vision of the author.


That and convincing anyone that fat out of shape men is a sexy look is going to be a hard sell.


----------



## Jhonson Jhonson (Oct 28, 2020)

Malagor the dank omen said:


> Surprisingly enough, they are far more amazing than your average incel. Their inmense fuming hatred, the zelotry with which they parade their ideologies/fetishes... It's incredibly amusing, even more if they are an artist.
> 
> And i think that's also a divisory between incels and femcels. A lot of incels don't have the talent or learning capacity to draw, and drawings give us a way to get closer to the idiotic vision of the author.


lol the simp incel VS the chad femcel


----------



## LavenderMenace (Oct 28, 2020)

Judge Dredd said:


> I doubt that. The few genuine cases of "sexism" tend to be suspect at best. Some 12 year old calling you a whore on Call of Duty doesn't strike me as a problem. Sexism in the industry was never a thing until Anita Sarkeesian made devs have diversity quotas and walk on egg shells for fear of offending people. An arsehole boss treating his employees like shit isn't suddenly sexist because some of those employees happen to be women.


Well ya I know that. I worded it wrong. *A lack of self awareness happens.* Usually if a game is gonna be serious, they’ll have some awareness to how outfits are designed.
Anime games are not self aware, 95% of programmers in Japan are horny otakus and NEETs with 5 crusty anime pillows. 

For example: Metal Gear Solid series is _completely_ aware how stupid and Hollywood it is, thus the dumb thicc existence of Solid Snake.

Oh god when Quiet was revealed it was quite the hurricane of feminists screeching online. All of a sudden when a man’s fat ass cheeks aren’t on display the game is sexist towards females.


----------



## Jhonson Jhonson (Oct 28, 2020)

Grape_Soda said:


> Well ya I know that. I worded it wrong. *A lack of self awareness happens.* Usually if a game is gonna be serious, they’ll have some awareness to how outfits are designed.
> Anime games are not self aware, 95% of programmers in Japan are horny otakus and NEETs with 5 crusty anime pillows.
> 
> For example: Metal Gear Solid series is _completely_ aware how stupid and Hollywood it is, thus the dumb thicc existence of Solid Snake.
> ...


Don't know what you're talking about


Spoiler: I really don't


----------



## Malagor the dank omen (Oct 28, 2020)

Grape_Soda said:


> Well ya I know that. I worded it wrong. *A lack of self awareness happens.* Usually if a game is gonna be serious, they’ll have some awareness to how outfits are designed.
> Anime games are not self aware, 95% of programmers in Japan are horny otakus and NEETs with 5 crusty anime pillows.
> 
> For example: Metal Gear Solid series is _completely_ aware how stupid and Hollywood it is, thus the dumb thicc existence of Solid Snake.
> ...


I still remember the image when this whole shitshow happened. It showcased the time you fight Ocelot bare chested and how he would kiss you if you didn't resisted when he grappled you, when the prez grabbed Raiden's crotch, when Volgin gropes Snake's crotch (since Volgin is gay btw), naked Raiden prancing around Arsenal Gear, Vulcan Raven running around bare chested in a sub-zero enviroment... Fun times.

Also, the people that complained probably don't know either about the Beauty and the Beast (the elite mercs) and the "pose showcase mode" you can trigger with them, as well as Sniper Wolf going around constantly showing cleavage. Hell, they would probably even celebrate seeing Olga's hairy armpits in MGS2


----------



## LavenderMenace (Oct 28, 2020)

Jhonson Jhonson said:


> Don't know what you're talking about
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I really don't
> ...


I meant sometimes designers don’t mean to be offensive. Like designers make mistakes or simply didn’t know how some designs would come off.

Game Designers don’t purposely want to offend people.


Spoiler: Hope that made more sense.



Most offensive move Nintendo has done was decrease Snake’s ass in Smash Bros...They also shrunk Samus’s tits.


----------



## Ruin (Oct 28, 2020)

Malagor the dank omen said:


> I still remember the image when this whole shitshow happened. It showcased the time you fight Ocelot bare chested and how he would kiss you if you didn't resisted when he grappled you, when the prez grabbed Raiden's crotch, when Volgin gropes Snake's crotch (since Volgin is gay btw), naked Raiden prancing around Arsenal Gear, Vulcan Raven running around bare chested in a sub-zero enviroment... Fun times.
> 
> Also, the people that complained probably don't know either about the Beauty and the Beast (the elite mercs) and the "pose showcase mode" you can trigger with them, as well as Sniper Wolf going around constantly showing cleavage. Hell, they would probably even celebrate seeing Olga's hairy armpits in MGS2



Quiet can clear entire Soviet bases as a companion and murder dozens of people by herself. She saves Snake's life like five times. There's also a scene where some Soviet soldiers try and rape her and he gruesomely murders them.

She'd be celebrated as a strong female character in less insane times.


----------



## LavenderMenace (Oct 29, 2020)

Ruin said:


> Quiet can clear entire Soviet bases as a companion and murder dozens of people by herself. She saves Snake's life like five times. There's also a scene where some Soviet soldiers try and rape her and he gruesomely murders them.
> 
> She'd be celebrated as a strong female character in less insane times.


Sorry mate. She is invalid because she’s in a bikini and shorts. Doesn’t matter that she’s a living assault weapon, she’s exposed.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Oct 29, 2020)

Grape_Soda said:


> Sorry mate. She is invalid because she’s in a bikini and shorts. Doesn’t matter that she’s a living assault weapon, she’s exposed.


Don't be so sure about that. For a long time Lara Croft was a feminist symbol and she wore only shorts and a a tank top with tits so sharp you could cut glass with them. It's just the feminists from back then could appreciate a strong lady without having to put her in a parka.


----------



## Malagor the dank omen (Oct 29, 2020)

Grape_Soda said:


> Sorry mate. She is invalid because she’s in a bikini and shorts. Doesn’t matter that she’s a living assault weapon, she’s exposed.


I remember how they went the same way with Samus saying that she was an "over glorified fuckdoll" when she's armed with a lethal arsenal in full power armor.

Same thing happened recently in 40K with the Adepta Sororitas (AKA, murderous religious zealots with flamethrowers and power armor) which is another point people make for female space marines.


----------



## Judge Dredd (Oct 29, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> Don't be so sure about that. For a long time Lara Croft was a feminist symbol and she wore only shorts and a a tank top with tits so sharp you could cut glass with them. It's just the feminists from back then could appreciate a strong lady without having to put her in a parka.


I have an old Nintendo magazine from the 90s where they were making fun of feminists complaining about Lara Croft and Tekken characters. The difference was back then they were widely mocked, not given the front page on mainstream news sites.


----------



## Jhonson Jhonson (Nov 9, 2020)

Grape_Soda said:


> I meant sometimes designers don’t mean to be offensive. Like designers make mistakes or simply didn’t know how some designs would come off.
> 
> Game Designers don’t purposely want to offend people.
> 
> ...



Snake's ass will always be in our hearts


----------



## ADN_VIII (Nov 10, 2020)

Have BABD ever looked at an actual hardcore series like Taimanin?


----------



## Jhonson Jhonson (Nov 11, 2020)

ADN_VIII said:


> Have BABD ever looked at an actual hardcore series like Taimanin?


Do you want her to die of  aneurysm?


----------



## ADN_VIII (Nov 11, 2020)

Jhonson Jhonson said:


> Do you want her to die of  aneurysm?


I wouldn't call it a negative outcome.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Nov 11, 2020)

The ladies are back with a new complaint.


----------



## Vault Boy (Nov 11, 2020)

Jhonson Jhonson said:


> Do you want her to die of  aneurysm?


I can think of much worse things happening.


----------



## Flaming Insignias (Nov 11, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> The ladies are back with a new complaint.


The depraved elves with a love for orgies and torture dress like BSDM enthusiasts! How utterly scandalous!


----------



## Malagor the dank omen (Nov 11, 2020)

Flaming Insignias said:


> The depraved elves with a love for orgies and torture dress like BSDM enthusiasts! How utterly scandalous!


Not only that, they are devoted to it. For something, Morathi (the old lady in the picture, mother of Malekith who has like 15 000 years) is the leader of the *Cult of Pleasure* and they are just an inch away from being Slaaneshi cultists. As well, they should be on board with Malekith since only women can be Sorceressess lest the man that learns magic is horribly tortured to death by Malekith.

And if they complain about women in skimpy outfits in warhammer fantasy, they should see the Elven Wardancers, the Norscan Raiders or the Dwarf Slayers. All three who go to battle with just pants/loincloth. And let's not talk about the Beastmen who are just a few milimiters from going completely naked.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Nov 11, 2020)

Malagor the dank omen said:


> Not only that, they are devoted to it. For something, Morathi (the old lady in the picture, mother of Malekith who has like 15 000 years) is the leader of the *Cult of Pleasure* and they are just an inch away from being Slaaneshi cultists. As well, they should be on board with Malekith since only women can be Sorceressess lest the man that learns magic is horribly tortured to death by Malekith.
> 
> And if they complain about women in skimpy outfits in warhammer fantasy, they should see the Elven Wardancers, the Norscan Raiders or the Dwarf Slayers. All three who go to battle with just pants/loincloth. And let's not talk about the Beastmen who are just a few milimiters from going completely naked.


They also seem to hate the idea of women wearing make up no matter how small it is (even war paint is guilty).


----------



## Corn Flakes (Nov 11, 2020)

BABD whinges about a design without paying any attention to the context or the surrounding setting. I think that's the free space on the Bikini Armor Battle Damage Bingo, isn't it? They'd whine about female characters being underdressed in a setting composed entirely of nudists.


----------



## Malagor the dank omen (Nov 11, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> They also seem to hate the idea of women wearing make up no matter how small it is (even war paint is guilty).


This sort of stupidity hurts. I cannot eve grasp how they can consider warpaint on women bad. But whatever.

Also, i wish they saw two other things from Warhammer fantasy: The first is Prince Sigvald the Magnificent. This sucker is literally Fabio on steroids and he's a Slaanesh Champion that wears the male equivalent of boobplate. Pic for reference.




The second one is their opinion of Daemonettes and all the daemons of Slaanesh. That is something that might cause an aneurysm.


----------



## JimmyNugget (Nov 11, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> The ladies are back with a new complaint.


We can only have ugliness. Only festering skaven hovels and Orc Shit Pits. Titties in my murderfest, how dare you.
(Oh but keep all the bare chested vikings and Beastkin because homosexual turn ons are good)


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Nov 12, 2020)

A tank game uses women in their advertisements in a wrong way.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Nov 12, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> A tank game uses women in their advertisements in a wrong way.


The only valid complaint here is the lack of Maeve and Starlight as additonal characters. If they want to bitch about The Boys as a series that's fine, but don't shame World of Tanks for what is a hopefully lucrative tie in. As awful as a lot of the subject matter in The Boys is ( and it's worse in the comics), it is wildly successful. The devs would be idiots for not taking the chance to collab.


----------



## Jhonson Jhonson (Nov 12, 2020)

You have to be a total dumbass to take seriously WH40K character's outfit  
(Even the "washing your feet" thread on Morathi is kind of retarded)


----------



## Malagor the dank omen (Nov 13, 2020)

Jhonson Jhonson said:


> (Even the "washing your feet" thread on Morathi is kind of retarded)


Both her and Sigvald float a few centimetres above the ground so their feet don't get dirty.
And yes, this is in the lore.


----------



## Jhonson Jhonson (Nov 14, 2020)

There is other ways to get yout hand and feet dirty  Joke aside it's one of the things I like in WarHammer 40K lore: it's full of little details like this one.


----------



## Judge Dredd (Nov 14, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> The ladies are back with a new complaint.


Why do these people get upset with clean mods? I remember the clean faces skyrim mod being the butt of jokes from journalists when it was first released, and it's a complaint I see from time to time. It's an oddly specific thing to get offended by.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Nov 14, 2020)

Malagor the dank omen said:


> This sort of stupidity hurts. I cannot eve grasp how they can consider warpaint on women bad. But whatever.
> 
> Also, i wish they saw two other things from Warhammer fantasy: The first is Prince Sigvald the Magnificent. This sucker is literally Fabio on steroids and he's a Slaanesh Champion that wears the male equivalent of boobplate. Pic for reference.
> 
> ...


That breastplate is literally unwearable. He wouldn't be able to bend over or sit down properly.

I don't know why these terrible artists don't know where the natural waist is. A breastplate stops there. I wish we went back to the renaissance style when artists studied anatomy in detail.


----------



## Malagor the dank omen (Nov 14, 2020)

Jhonson Jhonson said:


> There is other ways to get yout hand and feet dirty  Joke aside it's one of the things I like in WarHammer 40K lore: it's full of little details like this one.


Yep, there are craploads of hilarious details here and there despite the overall grimdark tone of Warhammer. Like the fact that all the dark elf sorceresses are married to Malekith and all live in Ghrond with their mother in law, Morathi. That makes the city a nunnery on steroids full of simps (since all dark elf soldiers would gladly kill all their relatives just to go there and be surrounded by women).


Pointless Pedant said:


> That breastplate is literally unwearable. He wouldn't be able to bend over or sit down properly.
> 
> I don't know why these terrible artists don't know where the natural waist is. A breastplate stops there. I wish we went back to the renaissance style when artists studied anatomy in detail.


A lot of Warhammer fantasy art is quite hilarious in many ways, like armor not being properly segmented, weird anatomy and the like. But you kinda think "Eh, is magic or he's a fucking mutant" since quite a lot of stuff is still nonsensical despite how well they try to explain it. After all, there are literally ratmen with sniper rifles that shoot the fantasy equivalent of enriched uranium.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Nov 14, 2020)

Malagor the dank omen said:


> Yep, there are craploads of hilarious details here and there despite the overall grimdark tone of Warhammer. Like the fact that all the dark elf sorceresses are married to Malekith and all live in Ghrond with their mother in law, Morathi. That makes the city a nunnery on steroids full of simps (since all dark elf soldiers would gladly kill all their relatives just to go there and be surrounded by women).
> 
> A lot of Warhammer fantasy art is quite hilarious in many ways, like armor not being properly segmented, weird anatomy and the like. But you kinda think "Eh, is magic or he's a fucking mutant" since quite a lot of stuff is still nonsensical despite how well they try to explain it. After all, there are literally ratmen with sniper rifles that shoot the fantasy equivalent of enriched uranium.


I can more imagine a rat man than wearing that breastplate. At least the rat man could bend over.


----------



## Malagor the dank omen (Nov 15, 2020)

Pointless Pedant said:


> I can more imagine a rat man than wearing that breastplate. At least the rat man could bend over.


Most people would disagree with that. But hey, not everyone knows how proper armor is made or how it works. Specially when you have into account fantasy armor.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Dec 6, 2020)

We got a new complaint and I'm curious if the men are dressed any better or not.


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Dec 7, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> We got a new complaint and I'm curious if the men are dressed any better or not.


Wow, just when I thought these women couldn’t get any dumber.

First, this paragraph right here,

“Even more logical that in this modern fantasy game, where they could use countless items of real world gear as inspiration they apparently decided to go with this bizarre mix up gear that looks like it was randomly selected by an AI with a list of “cool” items.”

Exactly, it’s a fantasy game. It’s fictional, as in not real. Logic is not needed here. Video games can have real world inspiration like in the Call of Duty series. A majority of the guns in the games are exist irl. But at the end of the day, it’s just a game.

And then, there’s this second paragraph,

“This made it notably popular with people who were sick of dealing with people who’d taken to expressing their toxic masculinity through superior knowledge of statistic math - and that included a lot of women.”

So just because, someone is better at statistic math, they’re expressing their toxic masculinity? You’re going to bash on someone because they’re smarter than you.

Do these women listen to themselves when they’re writing this stuff down?



Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> We got a new complaint and I'm curious if the men are dressed any better or not.


Also, to answer your question, I’m not sure. The game is a action, role-playing one. The kind where you can pick your class and design your character.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vampire:_The_Masquerade_–_Bloodlines_2

Here’s a photo I found, hope it helps:


----------



## Jhonson Jhonson (Dec 7, 2020)

Ha, she talked about the first one too.
https://bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com/post/153173281318 

And she knows nothing about VTM paper version, the scenarios and the players's choices are often abominables and ultra-trash.
(we're talking about a RPG when humans are defined and used as livestocks by vampires I mean come on)

Anyway, even if the character was covered frome head to toe there will be people to make sexy mods. It's useless BABD, people are horny bastards and you can't do anything about it.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Dec 7, 2020)

Jhonson Jhonson said:


> Anyway, even if the character was covered frome head to toe there will be people to make sexy mods. It's useless BABD, people are horny bastards and you can't do anything about it.


Speaking of sexy mods, have they griped about Skyrim mods yet?


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Dec 7, 2020)

I have a feeling that don't play much VtM, because the whole setting is goth-punk so you're going to get violence, sexiness, and envelope pushing. Heck, they should seem some of the Sabbat-heavy books for something to really bitch about. (Montreal by Night in particular.)


----------



## One Man Bland (Dec 7, 2020)

Malagor the dank omen said:


> This sort of stupidity hurts. I cannot eve grasp how they can consider warpaint on women bad. But whatever.
> 
> Also, i wish they saw two other things from Warhammer fantasy: The first is Prince Sigvald the Magnificent. This sucker is literally Fabio on steroids and he's a Slaanesh Champion that wears the male equivalent of boobplate. Pic for reference.
> 
> ...


Hilarious armor fails aside, I think this is a perfect example as to how BABD‘s "artists" know Jack and Shit about sex appeal and how to apply it.

This is pretty much the professional version of every single one if BABD’s attempts at the male equivalent of bikini armor - complete with thigh high boots and no under clothes - but the big difference here is that despite being no less impractical than the remake versions it doesn’t look as stupid as BABD art because the artist who drew this clearly understands the parts of men people find attractive are different from women. And when you take into account impractical sexy male armor looks more like  this rather than the massive bulges stuffed inside of thongs and the feminine cut clothing that always carries vaguely homophobic connotations that BABD comes with.


----------



## RazorBackBacon (Dec 7, 2020)

Jhonson Jhonson said:


> Ha, she talked about the first one too.
> https://bikiniarmorbattledamage.tumblr.com/post/153173281318
> 
> And she knows nothing about VTM paper version, the scenarios and the players's choices are often abominables and ultra-trash.
> ...


Is this lady aware of how many bared nipples and chicks in fetish gear are running around in the fluff art for the Vamp books?

Example 1
Example 2
Example 3
Example 4

And this is all just what I pulled from Google. If I dug through the pdfs I'd be here all night.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Dec 7, 2020)

RazorBackBacon said:


> Is this lady aware of how many bared nipples and chicks in fetish gear are running around in the fluff art for the Vamp books?
> 
> Example 1
> Example 2
> ...


It makes me miss the classic days of VTM (not that I don't mind 5th ed.)


----------



## RazorBackBacon (Dec 7, 2020)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> It makes me miss the classic days of VTM (not that I don't mind 5th ed.)


5th ed. Vampire is really the peak of the Onyx Press revamps (heheh). Werewolf20 is alright, but Mage20 is where things started to go off the rails, with Gamergate references and the New World Order devoting a new division to gender studies.


----------



## Jhonson Jhonson (Dec 8, 2020)

I wonder how you can play a mage in VTM, I imagine it can be complex because of their very nature.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Dec 8, 2020)

Jhonson Jhonson said:


> I wonder how you can play a mage in VTM, I imagine it can be complex because of their very nature.


There are crossover rules in some of the storyteller's guides to help you with that.


----------



## RazorBackBacon (Dec 8, 2020)

Jhonson Jhonson said:


> I wonder how you can play a mage in VTM, I imagine it can be complex because of their very nature.


We did that in one of our games. Turns out around Arete 5, even very powerful vampires turn into bitches if the mage doesn't give a fuck about Paradox.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jan 11, 2021)

After near a month of waiting, BABD is back and they haven't changed a bit.


----------



## Belvedere (Jan 12, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> After near a month of waiting, BABD is back and they haven't changed a bit.



It is almost as if they are running out of material to complain about because their censorious rhetoric has successfully infiltrated and set roots on the western gaming industry to such a degree that making unattractive and fully covered women character is now the de-facto standard.

Congrats BABD, you won so hard that you have to dredge up an old game such as King's Bounty; Armored Princess (2009) to find content to bitch about.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Jan 12, 2021)

Belvedere said:


> It is almost as if they are running out of material to complain about because their censorious rhetoric has successfully infiltrated and set roots on the western gaming industry to such a degree that making unattractive and fully covered women character is now the de-facto standard.
> 
> Congrats BABD, you won so hard that you have to dredge up an old game such as King's Bounty; Armored Princess (2009) to find content to bitch about.


Maybe they’ll start chimping out on games no one has ever heard about on steam or about mobile “anime” games targeting simps.


----------



## Shaka Brah (Jan 12, 2021)

IAmNotAlpharius said:


> Maybe they’ll start chimping out on games no one has ever heard about on steam or about mobile “anime” games targeting simps.


That would be a lot funnier because the anime simp army is vicious. They'd end up fighting.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jan 12, 2021)

Shaka Brah said:


> That would be a lot funnier because the anime simp army is vicious. They'd end up fighting.


Oh the slap-fight would be something.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jan 12, 2021)

Can't wait to see them trying to go after Azur Lane. Who knows, with the new anime coming out soon (is it out already?), maybe it'll draw their attention.


----------



## Shaka Brah (Jan 12, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Oh the slap-fight would be something.





Corn Flakes said:


> Can't wait to see them trying to go after Azur Lane. Who knows, with the new anime coming out soon (is it out already?), maybe it'll draw their attention.


Let's all hope for a great corn harvest as the weeb wars escalate.


----------



## The Demon Pimp of Razgriz (Jan 12, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Can't wait to see them trying to go after Azur Lane. Who knows, with the new anime coming out soon (is it out already?), maybe it'll draw their attention.



They wouldn't be that stupid, would they? Those types of games are literally built on their sex appeal as the selling point to their target audience. Going after them for sexualizing their characters is like being angry at a porn for having sex in it.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Jan 12, 2021)

The Demon Pimp of Razgriz said:


> They wouldn't be that stupid, would they? Those types of games are literally built on their sex appeal as the selling point to their target audience. Going after them for sexualizing their characters is like* being angry at a porn for having sex in it.*


...Alright, who's going to tell him?


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jan 12, 2021)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> ...Alright, who's going to tell him?


Don't worry, I got this.



The Demon Pimp of Razgriz said:


> They wouldn't be that stupid, would they? Those types of games are literally built on their sex appeal as the selling point to their target audience. Going after them for sexualizing their characters is like being angry at a porn for having sex in it.


I'd like to point you to the r/mendrawingwomen thread.

Being angry at porn for having sex in it is just what these fuckwits _do_.

(Except when it's prettyboy gay porn. Because fujoshis gonna fujo.)


----------



## Belvedere (Jan 14, 2021)

The Demon Pimp of Razgriz said:


> They wouldn't be that stupid, would they? Those types of games are literally built on their sex appeal as the selling point to their target audience. Going after them for sexualizing their characters is like being angry at a porn for having sex in it.





Senior Lexmechanic said:


> ...Alright, who's going to tell him?




If they had the power to do so they'll ban anything that depicts women as sexy and attractive and I know this because they do not limit themselves to targeting fictional women, they have done it to real women as well. 

When it comes to trade shows and events the concept of the "Booth Babe" has been entirely banned in the west, so too were the "Grid Girls" or "Podium Girl" on racing events such as Formula 1 and the Tour de France.  A handful of loud, screeching activist complained enough to cause this change for the "benefit of women" and to "stop the sexualization and exploitation of women bodies" in these event.  Too bad the actual women that did those high paying jobs found themselves no longer able to earn a living as models for those events, because you see, a woman can choose what to do with her own body, so long a feminists approves of it.  

Are you a woman that works as a model? You exercise, eat healthy and take care of your physique and an ad agency uses your image in a bikini to promote a weight loss product?  Well too fucking bad, some land whale got triggered by the sight of it and now no one uses images of female models to promote anything so you are out of a job.  https://archive.md/BmKvO

So yes, there is no limit as to what BABD types are willing to do and who they have to trample to get their way.


----------



## Ruin (Jan 14, 2021)

Belvedere said:


> If they had the power to do so they'll ban anything that depicts women as sexy and attractive and I know this because they do not limit themselves to targeting fictional women, they have done it to real women as well.
> 
> When it comes to trade shows and events the concept of the "Booth Babe" has been entirely banned in the west, so too were the "Grid Girls" or "Podium Girl" on racing events such as Formula 1 and the Tour de France.  A handful of loud, screeching activist complained enough to cause this change for the "benefit of women" and to "stop the sexualization and exploitation of women bodies" in these event.  Too bad the actual women that did those high paying jobs found themselves no longer able to earn a living as models for those events, because you see, a woman can choose what to do with her own body, so long a feminists approves of it.
> 
> ...



The irony is I bet a lot of these women are now cam/Onlyfans girls making a fraction of what they would as models in a position that's arguably way more degrading.

Good job sjws.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Jan 15, 2021)

Ruin said:


> The irony is I bet a lot of these women are now cam/Onlyfans girls making a fraction of what they would as models in a position that's arguably way more degrading.
> 
> Good job sjws.


It's funny how both radfems and the Moral Majority seem to be united in their Madonna-Whore Complex.  If you aren't conservatively-dressed and sexless, you are clearly a filthy filthy slut  handmaiden of the patriarchy and should feel ashamed of your lust-inducing triggering body.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Jan 15, 2021)

Shaka Brah said:


> That would be a lot funnier because the anime simp army is vicious. They'd end up fighting.


Wasn’t there a thread on these nut jobs? Like they would flip out if someone drew a picture of their favorite anime girl from their hentai game as injured or dead? I swear I saw some hilarious screenshots


Ruin said:


> The irony is I bet a lot of these women are now cam/Onlyfans girls making a fraction of what they would as models in a position that's arguably way more degrading.
> 
> Good job sjws.


They don’t care about the women. They only care that they’re not seen publicly and therefore making them feel inferior. They’d prefer that they resort to porn and prostitution if it meant being kept out of the public eye.


Senior Lexmechanic said:


> It's funny how both radfems and the Moral Majority seem to be united in their Madonna-Whore Complex.  If you aren't conservatively-dressed and sexless, you are clearly a filthy filthy slut  handmaiden of the patriarchy and should feel ashamed of your lust-inducing triggering body.


It’s something they share in common. They also act a lot like the fundies flipping out about the satanic panic but instead of D&D making people into satanists, it’s 40k/problematic entertainment turning kids into fascists.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jan 15, 2021)

Once again, they defend a scantly clad man.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jan 15, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Once again, they defend a scantly clad man.


You can tell they don't care about women, they just care about petty revenge and fulfilling their own wants. Scantily clad woman? REEEEEEE-fest. Beefy man in exactly the same outfit for "ironic" purposes? Someone get a fucking mop.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jan 15, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Once again, they defend a scantly clad man.


How do these assholes still not realize that no one has ever cared about scantily clad men? Conan The Barbarian types in loincloths is a well worn trope and on the side of directly appealing to women, shirtless Fabio lookalikes (or just shirtless guys period) adorn almost every single romance novel cover and not a single guy has ever given a single shit.

If a guy ever really wishes he _did_ have a body like that he shuts the fuck up and puts the work in to get it and doesn't whine like a little tittybaby.


----------



## woowie queen (Jan 15, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> You can tell they don't care about women, they just care about petty revenge and fulfilling their own wants. Scantily clad woman? REEEEEEE-fest. Beefy man in exactly the same outfit for "ironic" purposes? Someone get a fucking mop.


this mentality of sexy ladies = bad and sexy men = good is a bit everywhere. i check the fire emblem heroes subreddit and when someone posts some sexy fanart of the girls, the artists get mean comments, but if someone posts a sexy fanart of the boys, eyeryone drools over that.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jan 15, 2021)

woowie queen said:


> this mentality of sexy ladies = bad and sexy men = good is a bit everywhere. i check the fire emblem heroes subreddit and when someone posts some sexy fanart of the girls, the artists get mean comments, but if someone posts a sexy fanart of the boys, eyeryone drools over that.


It's sad how vicious these ladies can get over seeing other prettier ladies.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jan 15, 2021)

woowie queen said:


> this mentality of sexy ladies = bad and sexy men = good is a bit everywhere. i check the fire emblem heroes subreddit and when someone posts some sexy fanart of the girls, the artists get mean comments, but if someone posts a sexy fanart of the boys, eyeryone drools over that.


And somehow us guys are expected to just roll over and accept this blatant hypocrisy and double standard.


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Jan 16, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> You can tell they don't care about women, they just care about petty revenge and fulfilling their own wants. Scantily clad woman? REEEEEEE-fest. Beefy man in exactly the same outfit for "ironic" purposes? Someone get a fucking mop.


Exactly. One thing anyone should know about about sjws/radfems is that they’re a bunch of assholes. They don’t care about minorities or women. They pretend to care about them in order to look like a paragon of righteousness. They use those people as stepping stones to get ahead in the world.



IAmNotAlpharius said:


> They don’t care about the women. They only care that they’re not seen publicly and therefore making them feel inferior. They’d prefer that they resort to porn and prostitution if it meant being kept out of the public eye.



Another good point, but it’s not just that they feel inferior but rather, they KNOW that they’re inferior. I think they’re aware they can never measure up to women like Gina Carano in terms of beauty, success or talent. Which is why they waste their time attacking them on pointless blogs. To feel better about themselves.


Dom Cruise said:


> If a guy ever really wishes he _did_ have a body like that he shuts the fuck up and puts the work in to get it and doesn't whine like a little tittybaby.


I repeat, sjws are lazy, entitled assholes. They don’t want to work for anything. They want things to be given to them just for existing. And the only guys who would whine about having to work for something are sjws/male feminists.



Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> It's sad how vicious these ladies can get over seeing other prettier ladies.


I agree. They’re really insecure about their looks.


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Jan 24, 2021)

This is not by them, but namedrops the blog and follows the same phylosophy, so I hope it applies here.






Spoiler: Original design












I like how color-coordinated outfit is also a sin enough to get "fixed".

And, obviously, what we can see in a companion post?


Spoiler: Take a wild guess


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jan 24, 2021)

Oh, shit. They're all female but they're reproducing! Life Feminist butthurt has found a way! Someone page Dr. Wu!


----------



## Flaming Insignias (Jan 25, 2021)

UnsufficentBoobage said:


> This is not by them, but namedrops the blog and follows the same phylosophy, so I hope it applies here.
> View attachment 1869564
> 
> 
> ...


On one hand, the design itself looks surprisingly good if it was a standalone, like something out of Final Fantasy. On the other hand, any respect I would’ve had for the designer was destroyed when they declared they made it to “fix” a sexy female character. The fact that they are engaging in the classic BABD double standard of fetishizing men while bitching about female designs solidified that sentiment for me.


----------



## Randall Fragg (Jan 25, 2021)

This isn't really the thread to debate the ethics of cartoon porn. Please keep it on topic (aka laugh at the funni cucks)


----------



## One Man Bland (Jan 25, 2021)

UnsufficentBoobage said:


> This is not by them, but namedrops the blog and follows the same phylosophy, so I hope it applies here.
> View attachment 1869564
> 
> 
> ...


I love how she cited MMA fighters as justification for the midsection belt with a massive metal buckle, when female MMA participants frequently go into the ring in nothing but spandex booty shorts and sports bras.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jan 25, 2021)

One Man Bland said:


> I love how she cited MMA fighters as justification for the midsection belt with a massive metal buckle, when female MMA participants frequently go into the ring in nothing but spandex booty shorts and sports bras.


You don't want to give your opponent anything to grab on if you can avoid it. You might _train_ in a gi, but if you're getting into an actual fight you'll do much better in a t-shirt and sweatpants instead.

But of course these people don't know anything about how the real world actually works.


----------



## weirdMcGee (Jan 26, 2021)

UnsufficentBoobage said:


> This is not by them, but namedrops the blog and follows the same phylosophy, so I hope it applies here.
> View attachment 1869564
> 
> 
> ...



the redesign isn't bad? no making her ugly or anything, hell she has one leg exposed. if this had less of a passive aggressive tone i wouldn't mind it be an alternate outfit honestly.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jan 26, 2021)

weirdMcGee said:


> if this had less of a passive aggressive tone i wouldn't mind it be an alternate outfit honestly.


That's the key for me. I wouldn't even mind some of these redesigns, if it weren't obvious they weren't done because the artist thought they'd look cool, or practical, or interesting, but instead were done because the person doing the redesign is a stick-in-the-mud who thinks "exposed skin = massive turboslut".


----------



## The Demon Pimp of Razgriz (Jan 26, 2021)

weirdMcGee said:


> the redesign isn't bad? no making her ugly or anything, hell she has one leg exposed. if this had less of a passive aggressive tone i wouldn't mind it be an alternate outfit honestly.



I mean it isn't so much the outfit itself, though not a fan of the unnecessary scars. Its about equal with the canon outfit. Its the mentality behind it, and the idea that the artists obviously thought they were "improving" the character by "de-sexualizing" her.


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Jan 26, 2021)

UnsufficentBoobage said:


> This is not by them, but namedrops the blog and follows the same phylosophy, so I hope it applies here.
> View attachment 1869564
> 
> 
> ...





Corn Flakes said:


> That's the key for me. I wouldn't even mind some of these redesigns, if it weren't obvious they weren't done because the artist thought they'd look cool, or practical, or interesting, but instead were done because the person doing the redesign is a stick-in-the-mud who thinks "exposed skin = massive turboslut".





The Demon Pimp of Razgriz said:


> I mean it isn't so much the outfit itself, though not a fan of the unnecessary scars. Its about equal with the canon outfit. Its the mentality behind it, and the idea that the artists obviously thought they were "improving" the character by "de-sexualizing" her.


You know what I don’t understand? Why do these sjws/feminists geeks waste their time on tumblr doing these blogs?

I understand _why _they’re doing it, I don’t understand why they _keep _doing it. It’s a waste of time to me.

Why is she wasting her time getting mad over a game design, and wasting doing a redesign and fetishizing fictional men. She could use this time to improve her skills and create her own characters.

If she wants to fetishized men why doesn’t she do it with her own artwork?


----------



## KingofNothing (Jan 26, 2021)

Grumpy Pickle Rick said:


> You know what I don’t understand? Why do these sjws/feminists geeks waste their time on tumblr doing these blogs?
> 
> I understand _why _they’re doing it, I don’t understand why they _keep _doing it. It’s a waste of time to me.
> 
> ...


Batman in a speedo gets more clicks.


----------



## The Demon Pimp of Razgriz (Jan 26, 2021)

Grumpy Pickle Rick said:


> You know what I don’t understand? Why do these sjws/feminists geeks waste their time on tumblr doing these blogs?
> 
> I understand _why _they’re doing it, I don’t understand why they _keep _doing it. It’s a waste of time to me.
> 
> ...



Because that would require them to actually be _creative_, and we can't have that y'all.


----------



## weirdMcGee (Feb 12, 2021)

The Demon Pimp of Razgriz said:


> Because that would require them to actually be _creative_, and we can't have that y'all.


if you wanna see more rep, make your own rep. but that requires effort apparently.


----------



## Caddchef (Feb 12, 2021)

weirdMcGee said:


> if you wanna see more rep, make your own rep. but that requires effort apparently.


These sort of people don't want to create their own rep, that would take effort and the end product might be unsuccessful, it's far easier to coopt an existing property or franchise.


----------



## Belvedere (Feb 12, 2021)

Caddchef said:


> These sort of people don't want to create their own rep, that would take effort and the end product might be unsuccessful, it's far easier to coopt an existing property or franchise.



The real crux of the matter is that indeed these """creatives""" do come up with their own products but as it turn out, their creations are worthless content no one wants. These woke products and character are nothing if self aggrandizing, narcissistic circle jerks from their creators (some being out right self-inserts of the creators).  This content is so unappealing and unmarketable to any normal audience that commercial failure is a given, and as always, when these inevitably fail, the blame for said commercial flop is because the audience is sexist, racist. ableist, etc, It is NEVER the product's fault. 

One of the earliest example I remember of this was a game called "Sunset" (2015), an incredibly out-of-touch, pretentious walking simulator that sold 4000 units in total, half of those were to the Kickstarter backers, the creators were so damn salty that they condemned the gaming audience for the game's flop and swore off game development.

Who could even forget the absolute train wreck that was "The New Warriors"?  These people have to hijack preexisting established characters, because if left to their own devises they make trash like this.


----------



## Caddchef (Feb 12, 2021)

Belvedere said:


> The real crux of the matter is that indeed these """creatives""" do come up with their own products but as it turn out, their creations are worthless content no one wants. These woke products and character are nothing if self aggrandizing, narcissistic circle jerks from their creators (some being out right self-inserts of the creators).  This content is so unappealing and unmarketable to any normal audience that commercial failure is a given, and as always, when these inevitably fail, the blame for said commercial flop is because the audience is sexist, racist. ableist, etc, It is NEVER the product's fault.
> 
> One of the earliest example I remember of this was a game called "Sunset" (2015), an incredibly out-of-touch, pretentious walking simulator that sold 4000 units in total, half of those were to the Kickstarter backers, the creators were so damn salty that they condemned the gaming audience for the game's flop and swore off game development.
> 
> ...


I assume trailblazer got her name from her thighs rubbing together when she walks.


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Feb 13, 2021)

Belvedere said:


> The real crux of the matter is that indeed these """creatives""" do come up with their own products but as it turn out, their creations are worthless content no one wants. These woke products and character are nothing if self aggrandizing, narcissistic circle jerks from their creators (some being out right self-inserts of the creators).  This content is so unappealing and unmarketable to any normal audience that commercial failure is a given, and as always, when these inevitably fail, the blame for said commercial flop is because the audience is sexist, racist. ableist, etc, It is NEVER the product's fault.
> 
> One of the earliest example I remember of this was a game called "Sunset" (2015), an incredibly out-of-touch, pretentious walking simulator that sold 4000 units in total, half of those were to the Kickstarter backers, the creators were so damn salty that they condemned the gaming audience for the game's flop and swore off game development.
> 
> ...


Exactly.

All those modern woke are produced by thin-skinned, egotistical, talentless losers. They’re so insecure they have to put themselves in the stories they write/produce.

And even worse, a lot of those woke storylines are based on the authors life. Like you know that She-Ra/Cat-Ra ship in the reboot? That was based on Noelle Stevenson’s past relationship.

I don’t get why these woke creators feel the need to tell us about their personal lives.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Feb 13, 2021)

Grumpy Pickle Rick said:


> I don’t get why these woke creators feel the need to tell us about their personal lives.


Maybe they expect us to be their psychologist.


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Feb 13, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Maybe they expect us to be their psychologist.


Honestly, I wouldn’t be surprised. These people are ugly(not just physically). A lot of them are mentally and emotionally unbalanced.


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Feb 13, 2021)

Grumpy Pickle Rick said:


> She could use this time to improve her skills and create her own characters.


As others had said, easier attention. Look, that redesign already got a fanart:


			https://liquidmetalslime.tumblr.com/post/643015325851500544#notes
		


*No text function works for me anymore, so cannot put link in text or do whatever ><


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Feb 13, 2021)

UnsufficentBoobage said:


> As others had said, easier attention. Look, that redesign already got a fanart:
> 
> 
> https://liquidmetalslime.tumblr.com/post/643015325851500544#notes
> ...


I wish you hadn’t shown me that.

I don’t know what’s worse, the art or the fact one of those idiots actually said, ‘Actual canon design is shit, so this is my new canon.’ And the bitch doesn’t even draw or write. She justs reblogs.

What’s with these nerdy sjw girls?


----------



## RazorBackBacon (Feb 14, 2021)

Belvedere said:


> The real crux of the matter is that indeed these """creatives""" do come up with their own products but as it turn out, their creations are worthless content no one wants. These woke products and character are nothing if self aggrandizing, narcissistic circle jerks from their creators (some being out right self-inserts of the creators).  This content is so unappealing and unmarketable to any normal audience that commercial failure is a given, and as always, when these inevitably fail, the blame for said commercial flop is because the audience is sexist, racist. ableist, etc, It is NEVER the product's fault.
> 
> One of the earliest example I remember of this was a game called "Sunset" (2015), an incredibly out-of-touch, pretentious walking simulator that sold 4000 units in total, half of those were to the Kickstarter backers, the creators were so damn salty that they condemned the gaming audience for the game's flop and swore off game development.
> 
> ...


Don't malign my boy Screentime like that. "Experimental Internet Gas" is the most unintentionally hilarious thing to come out of comics since Namor the Submariner's dumb little banana hammock. 



Grumpy Pickle Rick said:


> What’s with these nerdy sjw girls?


It's what happens when you don't get laid in highschool.


----------



## Malagor the dank omen (Feb 14, 2021)

UnsufficentBoobage said:


> This is not by them, but namedrops the blog and follows the same phylosophy, so I hope it applies here.
> View attachment 1869564
> 
> 
> ...


This is kind of an important one these people are missing. The key aspect of character design. When you design a character, you have 2 objectives in mind: Make them easy to recognize and that by seeing them, you know already something about them.

And curious enough, Jade has a specially brand of skills which consist in charming opponents. Who would have thought that maybe her outfit would also play into her gimmick skills?

Also, another important thing when designing a character is to make it simple yet memorable. Adding too much crap, complicated outfits and color changes clutters the character and draws attention away from the message you want to convey. 


The Demon Pimp of Razgriz said:


> Because that would require them to actually be _creative_, and we can't have that y'all.


In a sense, i wouldn't say that all of them can't be creative. In some things, they are obviously not creative because their characters have no taste, they are just an amalgam of labels they identify with and that are always right and good all the time. In other instances they are mouthpieces for their own ideology. We all have seen it constantly and these sorts of creations are just there to make the author feel good about their opinions and beliefs.

But there is always one or two that are pretty creative or have a niche idea that is pretty nice. The problem is like, most if not all SJWs, they want instant success. They want to get to the top instantly and that's why they fish for asspats and beg others for promotion. But they know the surefire and best method to become successful: take what is already successful and change it with your own.

Too bad they are too idiotic to know that maybe the former consumerbase would revolt when they get crap shoved down their throats. 

You might rate me MOTI, but it pisses me off that most SJWs put their own retarded beliefs and political conundrums first rather than doing something that can be compelling and good looking. It ruins pretty much everything about the crative process no matter how you put: Character design, storytelling, motivations... And as someone who is attempting to be creative this stuff as well as the rise of "sensibility writers" (AKA, people who read your stuff and tell you everything that must change so you don't offend anyone) is terribly depressing


Belvedere said:


> One of the earliest example I remember of this was a game called "Sunset" (2015), an incredibly out-of-touch, pretentious walking simulator that sold 4000 units in total, half of those were to the Kickstarter backers, the creators were so damn salty that they condemned the gaming audience for the game's flop and swore off game development.
> 
> Who could even forget the absolute train wreck that was "The New Warriors"?  These people have to hijack preexisting established characters, because if left to their own devises they make trash like this.
> 
> View attachment 1916256


Oh, i remember these rejects and the story behind it. It was terribly cringy.
For starters, Trailblazer got a magical backpack from her grandfather (she's orphan btw), which gives her superpowers. Screentime inhaled "experimental internet gas" and now he's connected to the internet 24/7. In an ironic twist, the creator of Safespace defined him as a "typical jock type man", which made me choke on my drink when i heard it. Also, snowflake is genderbullshit.

Thankfully, this whole shit got shitcanned, or at least i think it did.


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Feb 14, 2021)

RazorBackBacon said:


> Don't malign my boy Screentime like that. "Experimental Internet Gas" is the most unintentionally hilarious thing to come out of comics since Namor the Submariner's dumb little banana hammock.
> 
> 
> It's what happens when you don't get laid in highschool.


1. No, it’s not dude. Internet and gas do not mix. Also, they said, it came from his grandfather. I don’t want to think about the complications of that.

2. I agree with your second point all the way.


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Feb 14, 2021)

Malagor the dank omen said:


> Oh, i remember these rejects and the story behind it. It was terribly cringy.


If there were no bullshit politics behind them, those would have been your run-of-the-mill teenager team with 'tude (btw, what was the vampire guy' s "thing" aside from Morbius connection), so they are not even that bad by themselves. Internet gas sounds absolutely classic.


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Feb 14, 2021)

UnsufficentBoobage said:


> If there were no bullshit politics behind them, those would have been your run-of-the-mill teenager team with 'tude (btw, what was the vampire guy' s "thing" aside from Morbius connection), so they are not even that bad by themselves. Internet gas sounds absolutely classic.


I don’t he had anything else besides the Morbius connection.

And I still disagree on the internet gas thing. I mean there are plenty of lame powers but internet gas? It sounds like a bad joke.


----------



## RazorBackBacon (Feb 14, 2021)

Grumpy Pickle Rick said:


> Internet and gas do not mix.


Hence the use of "unintentional".


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Feb 14, 2021)

RazorBackBacon said:


> Hence the use of "unintentional".


You got me there.


----------



## Belvedere (Feb 14, 2021)

RazorBackBacon said:


> Don't malign my boy Screentime like that. "Experimental Internet Gas" is the most unintentionally hilarious thing to come out of comics since Namor the Submariner's dumb little banana hammock.
> 
> 
> It's what happens when you don't get laid in highschool.





Malagor the dank omen said:


> Oh, i remember these rejects and the story behind it. It was terribly cringy.
> For starters, Trailblazer got a magical backpack from her grandfather (she's orphan btw), which gives her superpowers. Screentime inhaled "experimental internet gas" and now he's connected to the internet 24/7. In an ironic twist, the creator of Safespace defined him as a "typical jock type man", which made me choke on my drink when i heard it. Also, snowflake is genderbullshit.
> 
> Thankfully, this whole shit got shitcanned, or at least i think it did.



"Internet gas" is the type of retarded pants-on-head concept that does show in an unintentional way that there seems to be a deep rooted scientific and technological "illiteracy" within the woke clique that is the core of these writing teams.  If anything it is a telltale sign that the people that now have creative control of what traditionally has been geek entertainment never cared for the source material, they just care to advance their woke agenda. 

Fans that are into comics and scifi tend to be versed in science as a general rule of thumb, it goes with the territory of being of common interest.  Meanwhile "woke" creatives that come out of colleges and universities with degrees that are far removed from anything STEM related seem ignorant of the most basic scientific concepts.  This is so bad that it has even found its way and ruined series that were known for scientific rigor. Look no further than the utter disaster that is Star Trek: Discovery whose writing is so myopically focused on being "progressive" and "woke" that quality and scientific plausability went out the window.  That show is infamous for the idiocy that has come out of the writing team, among them: If a planet is light-years away then it takes years for light to reach it, not instantaneously as it was implied in one episode or "Space Sonar" which, for anyone with a cursory understanding of outer space knows, would never work because sound does not travel in a vacuum. ( For real these people are fucking idiots. )


----------



## Malagor the dank omen (Feb 15, 2021)

Belvedere said:


> If a planet is light-years away then it takes years for light to reach it, not instantaneously as it was implied in one episode or "Space Sonar" which anyone with a cursory understanding of outer space knows, would never work because sound does not travel on a vacuum.


The "Sound in Space" shit was probably propagated by Star Wars films more than anything. After all, after being exposed to so many high orbit battles in space where you could hear cannons firing and explosions, who would doubt that sound can be transmited in space?


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Feb 21, 2021)

They're finally back.


----------



## Jet Fuel Johnny (Feb 21, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> They're finally back.


>Add ugly black/brown/gray women
NOT GOOD ENOUGH! REEEEEEE!


----------



## Caddchef (Feb 21, 2021)

Amazing, they can't even make their shitty bingo card work when they cheat the categories.


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Feb 21, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> They're finally back.





Jet Fuel Johnny said:


> >Add ugly black/brown/gray women
> NOT GOOD ENOUGH! REEEEEEE!





Caddchef said:


> Amazing, they can't even make their shitty bingo card work when they cheat the categories.


I said it and I’ll say it again.

This is why no one should listen to these losers. They’re never satisfied and a bunch of hypocrites who bend the rules every chance they get.

“They really need to stop getting celebrated for talking the talk while they do the opposite of walking the walk.”

This is coming from the feminists who shun beautiful women and worship sexy men.

I don’t get why these ugly women waste their time on this shit. It’s a waste of their time.

Like that woman, Icykitty or whatever. She’s like 30 years old and she lives with her mother. She could’ve use all the time she had to live a happy life but she rather waste her life on this.

I’m just saying that none of us are getting any younger.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Feb 22, 2021)

I just want to know how some of these characters see out of their gender-neutral helmets.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 22, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> I just want to know how some of these characters see out of their gender-neutral helmets.


Don't you know? Being able to see is ableist.


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Feb 22, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Corn Flakes said:
> 
> 
> > Don't you know? Being able to see is ableist.
> ...


I wish someone would put helmets on BABD so the world doesn’t have to see their ugly faces.


----------



## Malagor the dank omen (Feb 22, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> I just want to know how some of these characters see out of their gender-neutral helmets.


If only they knew that male and female characters perform gestures in a different way and that White Church Garb is definetly a female set of armor in the same way the Doll Set and Maria's Set.

But i don't expect them to play the game to begin with.


----------



## SnowBall (Feb 24, 2021)

So apparently a sexy puppet designed by a WoC with a raunchy sense of humor is still considered bad to BABD,

I love how white savior sjws like them sperg about “uplifting marginalized voices in media” only to do a total 180 if said “marginalized voices” make content they don’t approve of. In that case I wonder what they think about the director of Cuties.


----------



## One Man Bland (Feb 24, 2021)

SnowBall said:


> So apparently a sexy puppet designed by a WoC with a raunchy sense of humor is still considered bad to BABD,
> 
> I love how white savior sjws like them sperg about “uplifting marginalized voices in media” only to do a total 180 if said “marginalized voices” make content they don’t approve of.


"Oh, a female POC comedian came up with this design for a parody series poking fun at fantasy cliches you say? Well fuck her for being part of the problem!"

All I’m hearing is:


----------



## Jhonson Jhonson (Feb 24, 2021)

Well, we already know it but an other evidence she has 0% humor.


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Feb 24, 2021)

SnowBall said:


> So apparently a sexy puppet designed by a WoC with a raunchy sense of humor is still considered bad to BABD,
> 
> I love how white savior sjws like them sperg about “uplifting marginalized voices in media” only to do a total 180 if said “marginalized voices” make content they don’t approve of. In that case I wonder what they think about the director of Cuties.





One Man Bland said:


> "Oh, a female POC comedian came up with this design for a parody series poking fun at fantasy cliches you say? Well fuck her for being part of the problem!"
> 
> All I’m hearing is:
> 
> View attachment 1945573


Sometimes I wonder how are these people alive? I swear they’re miserable and angry all the time. A regular person would’ve committed suicide by now.

Also, it’s just a puppet, Ozzie. It can’t hurt you.


----------



## WhoBusTank69 (Feb 24, 2021)

You've heard of "serious design bad", now let's hear it for "joke design bad".


----------



## Caddchef (Feb 24, 2021)

WhoBusTank69 said:


> You've heard of "serious design bad", now let's hear it for "joke design bad".


BABD doesn't believe in superfluous things like "jokes" and "fun", not while those sexist titties exist!


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Feb 24, 2021)

Caddchef said:


> BABD doesn't believe in superfluous things like "jokes" and "fun", not while those sexist titties exist!


Which is dumb.

They need to stop blaming everyone for their ugly looks and attitude. I know I sound optimistic and foolish but it’s ridiculous how much they hate themselves.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 24, 2021)

Grumpy Pickle Rick said:


> Which is dumb.
> 
> They need to stop blaming everyone for their ugly looks and attitude. I know I sound optimistic and foolish but it’s ridiculous how much they hate themselves.


Dude, it's the farms. You know these people won't change, so might as well do what we all do here and just mock them and have fun with it.


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Feb 24, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Dude, it's the farms. You know these people won't change, so might as well do what we all do here and just mock them and have fun with it.


True. One thing I’ve learned about lolcows, most of them never get better.


----------



## Malagor the dank omen (Feb 24, 2021)

Grumpy Pickle Rick said:


> True. One thing I’ve learned about lolcows, most of them never get better.


I mean, cows wouldn't be cows if they could see the obvious wrongs in their lives that they have brough on themselves. They can stop at any time, any second, but they don't.


----------



## A skinny fat man (Feb 26, 2021)

SnowBall said:


> So apparently a sexy puppet designed by a WoC with a raunchy sense of humor is still considered bad to BABD,
> 
> I love how white savior sjws like them sperg about “uplifting marginalized voices in media” only to do a total 180 if said “marginalized voices” make content they don’t approve of. In that case I wonder what they think about the director of Cuties.



I felt like following some of the infinity links on that page because I clearly do not value my own sanity, and for the second time in this thread I'm gonna bitch about this dumbass not getting FGs having sexy outfits is a matter of course, especially on a sexy character like ZSS who also happens to be pretty much literally the only sexily dressed female in all of Smash (before the Xenoblade Waifus and Corrin if you're a fucking foot fetishist).

Like seriously, this is a character that is without her greatest weapon and still goes and kicks ass because she's a badass. Also, she's suggesting that a bounty hunter who's probably pissed off the space pirates a lot would never be ready for a fight while relaxing despite the official art they showed displaying literally exactly that with the drawn gun and her running in the 6th picture she uses for examples of her not fighting in the outfit in the post.

Also, Smash 4 is the game that gave us Swimsuit Shulk and Captain Falcon having 100% sculpted abs and built like a truck Ike.

Edit: OF COURSE SHE'S GONNA HAVE HEELS SHE USES THEM TO LITERALLY ROCKET JUMP SHE'S NOT GONNA STORE THE ROCKETS IN HER FEET


----------



## Ruin (Feb 26, 2021)

Samus is a genetically and cybernetically enhanced killer who according to the original Metroid game guide is 6,2 and 195 pounds. She'd be a deadly combatant even if she was completely naked.


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Feb 26, 2021)

Ruin said:


> Samus is a genetically and cybernetically enhanced killer who according to the original Metroid game guide is 6,2 and 195 pounds. She'd be a deadly combatant even if she was completely naked.


Remember Mystique from those old X-Men movies? She was naked with blue skin half the time and she kicked ass.

She was beautiful, agile and powerful.


----------



## Malagor the dank omen (Feb 27, 2021)

Ruin said:


> Samus is a genetically and cybernetically enhanced killer who according to the original Metroid game guide is 6,2 and 195 pounds. She'd be a deadly combatant even if she was completely naked.


Not only that, but the only time you play as her stripped of all her gear she's up to the space pirates. A group of highly intelligente and terribly technologically advanced aliens that are armed to the teeth and her main goal is to recover her Chozo power suit which, by the way, is said by the space pirates several times that it's an unknown and highly advanced piece of technology that makes her terribly dangerous.


----------



## ADN_VIII (Mar 2, 2021)

Malagor the dank omen said:


> Not only that, but the only time you play as her stripped of all her gear she's up to the space pirates. A group of highly intelligente and terribly technologically advanced aliens that are armed to the teeth and her main goal is to recover her Chozo power suit which, by the way, is said by the space pirates several times that it's an unknown and highly advanced piece of technology that makes her terribly dangerous.


Samus is also widely regarded by space pirates to be a deity of destruction per the lore snippets in the Prime series. If Ridley is their Jesus, Samus is their Satan. To them she's a one woman genocide, and nothing they do has or will ever stop her. I think it was Prime 2 that a lore pickup mentions that some Space Pirates actually worship Dark Samus because they think she's the only one that can stop actual Samus. It's fucking amazing, and I hate that BABD ignores this.


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Mar 2, 2021)

ADN_VIII said:


> Samus is also widely regarded by space pirates to be a deity of destruction per the lore snippets in the Prime series. If Ridley is their Jesus, Samus is their Satan. To them she's a one woman genocide, and nothing they do has or will ever stop her. I think it was Prime 2 that a lore pickup mentions that some Space Pirates actually worship Dark Samus because they think she's the only one that can stop actual Samus. It's fucking amazing, and I hate that BABD ignores this.


BABD is like every sjw/feminists/racist group, willfully ignorant of the things they do or say.


----------



## AxusEdg (Mar 4, 2021)

Why do these people have such an awful idea of costume design? It's like they've never taken or even so much as have attempted character design before other than "making it better" when all they really do is make it uglier and more bland.


----------



## Belvedere (Mar 4, 2021)

AxusEdg said:


> Why do these people have such an awful idea of costume design? It's like they've never taken or even so much as have attempted character design before other than "making it better" when all they really do is make it uglier and more bland.



Because these harpies' design decisions aren't driven by the desire to create a visually appealing or attractive character, their impetus is driven by their censorious woke indoctrination.

BABD whole "making better" is nothing but effacing exercises poorly veiled by their envy and contempt toward female beauty.

Their ideas are ugly because their brains are fueled by an equally ugly ideology.


----------



## weirdMcGee (Mar 6, 2021)

AxusEdg said:


> Why do these people have such an awful idea of costume design? It's like they've never taken or even so much as have attempted character design before other than "making it better" when all they really do is make it uglier and more bland.


The funny thing is you can create outfits that aren’t too horny but still nice to look at.

But then men might like it!


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Mar 6, 2021)

weirdMcGee said:


> The funny thing is you can create outfits that aren’t too horny but still nice to look at.
> 
> But then men might like it!


And that is one of the reasons why I say, “Fuck radical feminists”.

Honestly, all these feminists(male & female), need to stop with the double standards & complaining. Sexy people and sexy outfits exist in both fantasy and reality.

It’s just fiction.


----------



## Black ContraPoints (Mar 6, 2021)

Watching YT this morning, video ends, and I get the suggestions for other videos to watch. One was something about Wonder Woman 84 and Boob Armor. I was fucking blown away that in 2021 this is still apparently something anyone gives a shit about. I was annoyed and didn't waste my time watching it.

Looking for new threads in Community Watch today and happen to come across this thread. I'm stunned that this is still a topic of discussion, I really thought SJWs didn't give a shit about ruining beautiful female characters anymore, just shoving trannies into everything. 

This ugly redesign blog is never going to accomplish anything. People will never stop enjoying beautiful women. Whether it's cheesecake or pretty character designs, classic delicate femininity or exaggerated fantasy. Straight men and women, lesbos I'm sure, we all like it, it's never going away.


----------



## Ceiling Kitten (Mar 7, 2021)

Black ContraPoints said:


> Straight men and women, lesbos I'm sure, we all like it, it's never going away.


Many of us non-straight women do enjoy female eyecandy and get REALLY mad when these pissbabies at BABD and other places scream against it. We see the purity culture that these people preach about as infantilizing, condescending and misogynistic: it refuses to admit that women ALSO stare, ALSO have sexual fantasies, ALSO like to see eyecandy, etc.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Mar 7, 2021)

The ladies have their own barrowed opinion on the Dr. Seuss and Mr. Potato Head incidents.


----------



## McMitch4kf (Mar 7, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> The ladies have their own barrowed opinion on the Dr. Seuss and Mr. Potato Head incidents.


It blows me away that they treat businesses making business decisions as some kind of “gotcha,” like you can’t criticize government control on business and also criticize dumbass pandering business decisions.


----------



## Judge Dredd (Mar 7, 2021)

Black ContraPoints said:


> I really thought SJWs didn't give a shit about ruining beautiful female characters anymore, just shoving trannies into everything.


They say that, but in practice it's just a distraction to get people to stop complaining. The video game culture wars thread has Sony and Steam banning games for arbitrary reasons. It's just that most normies have moved on, and the news no longer reports on it.

A great recent example is that Lola Bunny in the new Space Jam film has no tits. SJWs are still pulling the same "private company" and "if you care about this you're privileged" arguments.



Ceiling Kitten said:


> non-straight women do enjoy female eyecandy


It's a strange one. The general social justice defence is that women don't like bimbos, or that lesbians don't count unless it's Ghostbusters or She-Ra.



McMitch4kf said:


> It blows me away that they treat businesses making business decisions as some kind of “gotcha,” like you can’t criticize government control on business and also criticize dumbass pandering business decisions.


They're a private business above criticism. ...Until something they like gets censored, then it's outrageous and being a private company is no excuse. Like this Steven Universe example.
http://archive.md/Or2tPhttp://archive.md/A8kwn


----------



## SnowBall (Mar 12, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> The ladies have their own barrowed opinion on the Dr. Seuss and Mr. Potato Head incidents.


They nuked the post.


----------



## Malagor the dank omen (Mar 20, 2021)

ADN_VIII said:


> I think it was Prime 2 that a lore pickup mentions that some Space Pirates actually worship Dark Samus because they think she's the only one that can stop actual Samus. It's fucking amazing, and I hate that BABD ignores this.


No, that was in Metroid Prime 3, where Space Pirates are led and worship Dark Samus not only because it (Dark Samus is an alien energy entity born of the Phazon that was into Samu's Power suit. It's genderless) can destroy their ultimate nemesis, but also because it gives them Phazon that allows them to generate  enormous amounts of energy and to beef themselves up into killing machines. That's why they have taken to spread Phazon through the galaxy.

Also, you can tell that the people in BABD haven't played Metroid Fusion, essentially where Samus has been stripped of all her gear because of an alien infection and has to fight an alien creature that is herself at full power.


----------



## ADN_VIII (Mar 20, 2021)

Malagor the dank omen said:


> No, that was in Metroid Prime 3, where Space Pirates are led and worship Dark Samus not only because it (Dark Samus is an alien energy entity born of the Phazon that was into Samu's Power suit. It's genderless) can destroy their ultimate nemesis, but also because it gives them Phazon that allows them to generate  enormous amounts of energy and to beef themselves up into killing machines. That's why they have taken to spread Phazon through the galaxy.
> 
> Also, you can tell that the people in BABD haven't played Metroid Fusion, essentially where Samus has been stripped of all her gear because of an alien infection and has to fight an alien creature that is herself at full power.


Eh close enough. Same series.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Apr 10, 2021)

They're back and so are we.

-The more modest Widowmaker outfit still isn't good enough.
-Of course we like powerful ladies. I'm surprised that they like that giant Resident Evil woman with the big honkers.
-More drooling.
-Also, boooo capitalism.


----------



## SnowBall (Apr 11, 2021)

I love how they act like it’s only cishet dude bros who have issues with their bitching.


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Apr 11, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Also, boooo capitalism.


This is another reason why sjws and feminists are losers. They’re so stupid.

I mean, look at she said, right here;

“All of this is to say that when we have these conversations, it is important to remember that the goal is to have representation and inclusion in all kinds of fantasies for all kinds of people - and assholes will never hesitate to try to play people against each other in order to try to keep a bigger their overly privileged position.”

“Because the reality is that as much as capitalism commodifies and exploits women with hefty busts, capitalist society _never_ misses an opportunity to make women feel shitty for their bodies.”

First of all, cultural representation and inclusion alone don’t make for good storytelling. Unless, it’s a documentary about culture. But characters in character-driven plots are not solely defined by their race, gender or sexual orientation. What is important are their actions, personality, interests, background and goals.

Secondly, women aren’t the only who get mocked for their bodies. Fat men and scrawny dudes are looked down upon too by bigger, more muscular dudes. The world is not a nice place, people can be jerks.

How are these women so stupid? Were they born this way or did it take practice?


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Apr 11, 2021)

Grumpy Pickle Rick said:


> This is another reason why sjws and feminists are losers. They’re so weak and stupid.
> 
> I mean, look at she said, right here;
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, because Communistic societies have totally desexualized breasts, only have scantly clad male characters and women of all sizes braid each other's hair and such. So to answer your question, I'd say it's a little of both.


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Apr 11, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Oh yeah, because Communistic societies have totally desexualized breasts, only have scantly clad male characters and women of all sizes braid each other's hair and such. So to answer your question, I'd say it's a little of both.


Do these sjws even understand what communism is? I’m no expert myself but from what I’ve seen neither are they.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Apr 11, 2021)

Booooooo! This game shows women's abs and has cleavage. Boooooo!


----------



## Moral Decay (Apr 11, 2021)

I... I don't even understand how they consider that Mandalorian example boob plate. Because it's curved? I thought boob plate was when the individual breasts were defined by the armor. The Mandalore armor looks like it's basically one piece, so it doesn't look like it'd have the same problems boob plate...


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Apr 11, 2021)

Moral Decay said:


> I... I don't even understand how they consider that Mandalorian example boob plate. Because it's curved? I thought boob plate was when the individual breasts were defined by the armor. The Mandalore armor looks like it's basically one piece, so it doesn't look like it'd have the same problems boob plate...


I think any breast definition is bad in their eyes.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Apr 14, 2021)

Our extremely misogynistic society is to blame for busty women having problems with armor.


----------



## Moral Decay (Apr 14, 2021)

I'm not even sure what they're trying to say there, to be honest. Wouldn't armor with more room in the chest... end up looking like the "boobplate" they accused the Mandalorians of having? Not to mention their lack of specifics of what, exactly, they think the solution is here.

Also I thought it was titled "Tiddy Up Tuesday" for a second.


----------



## Jet Fuel Johnny (Apr 14, 2021)

Moral Decay said:


> I'm not even sure what they're trying to say there, to be honest. Wouldn't armor with more room in the chest... end up looking like the "boobplate" they accused the Mandalorians of having? Not to mention their lack of specifics of what, exactly, they think the solution is here.
> 
> Also I thought it was titled "Tiddy Up Tuesday" for a second.


These pics sum fucking BABD perfectly:


----------



## Alessonincrippliningdepre (Apr 15, 2021)

Resetera/mendrawingwomen.com


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Apr 15, 2021)

Alessonincrippliningdepre said:


> R/mendrawingwomen.com


We already have a thread on that site.


----------



## CEO of Pickles (Apr 15, 2021)

Alessonincrippliningdepre said:


> R/mendrawingwomen.com


This one?


----------



## Alessonincrippliningdepre (Apr 15, 2021)

CEO of Pickles said:


> This one?


Yep


----------



## A skinny fat man (Apr 15, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Booooooo! This game shows women's abs and has cleavage. Boooooo!


This is just cherry picking. Talon is just as impractically dressed as any of the female rogues, and Vy is just as practically dressed as the male hero they showed off. Also, this is a game with a tagline "Save the World. Look Good. Get Paid."


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Apr 15, 2021)

A skinny fat man said:


> This is just cherry picking. Talon is just as impractically dressed as any of the female rogues, and Vy is just as practically dressed as the male hero they showed off. Also, this is a game with a tagline "Save the World. Look Good. Get Paid."


Remember, one improperly dressed woman (no matter how many of the men are) is enough to spoil the game for these ladies.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jun 26, 2021)

They're back and this time they're defending the Lola Bunny breast and sexiness reduction.


----------



## Flaming Insignias (Jun 26, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> They're back and this time they're defending the Lola Bunny breast and sexiness reduction.


On one hand, de-sexifying Lola could help reduce the influx of furries from the movie (if anyone even watches this one). On the other, hypocritical prudes who are mad that the fictional rabbit looked better than they do.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jun 26, 2021)

Flaming Insignias said:


> On one hand, de-sexifying Lola could help reduce the influx of furries from the movie (if anyone even watches this one).


It wouldn't. Judy Hopps' design is about as sanitized as it can be while still having her as obviously female, and Zootopia still holds the record of most furries created by a single feature-length movie this past decade. I think only Lion King beats it overall.


----------



## Jaimas (Jun 26, 2021)

Grumpy Pickle Rick said:


> This is another reason why sjws and feminists are losers. They’re so stupid.
> 
> I mean, look at she said, right here;
> 
> ...


Despite the tinfoil wordsalads (blessed be Dyn for that term of phrase) going on, the real reason they take such issue over it is readily apparent the second you realize that one of the biggest things they do not care about is authorial intent, followed immediately by character motivations: 



If the character has a perfectly logical reason for dressing scanty (such as it not being their choice, as is the case for Gal from Fight'N Rage, who is literally an escaped slave girl), they'll flat-out ignore it. Similarly, if the character has a completely lore-friendly or even cultural reason for dressing that way (as is the case for Shantae, whose dancing is quite obviously based off actual belly dancing styles who dress pretty much the exact same way IRL), they consider it invalid. They won't even accept the existence of IRL women who look like that (and there are a few). Even if the character is created by a woman, such as Bayonetta (whose creator made her as a female power fantasy), they'll still fall back on the male gaze excuse.

In essence, no explanation, no matter how logical, lore-friendly, backed by facts, or reasonable, will ever be sufficient in their eyes. And they'll usually use some autistic shrieking about capitalism or whatever and about fifty fucking lines of referencing someone equally Autistic about how their complaints are perfectly valid. But what's the *real *reason?

It's as pathetic as it is hilarious.

The real person behind BABD, Ozzie Scribbler, literally has nothing of value or interest to her profile on the internet except rage. Her Twitter profile is exactly what you'd think: pages of justification of how wishing death on people she doesn't approve of shouldn't be a violation of Twitter's rules, wanting to be an actual fucking E-Karen and wishing she could report people complaining about masks for spreading misinformation, this is soeone whose entire online existence is centered around finding things she personally disapproves of and then whining that it shouldn't be alliowed because reasons. They derive clear satisfaction, joy, and fulfillment from ruining things for others.

Imagine how disgustingly small-minded and full of hate for basically _everything_ you would need to be in order to be like this. That basically no art should exist, should it not uphold your moral standards, and that no position should be allowed, except yours. And given the fact that (A) I've never seen a picture of Ozzie Scribbler, and (B) most people who pull the shit she does are profoundly unattractive, I'm going to assume that Ozzie herself is either a Troon, staggeringly unattractive, or both.

Knowing this I think explains pretty much the rest of why this Autist does what they do, and also why making fun of them will never not be funny.


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Jun 26, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> They're back and this time they're defending the Lola Bunny breast and sexiness reduction.


I wish wincenworks would shut up.

The guy is a self-righteous hypocritical pervert. I looked his tumblr and he’s nothing but a thirty something old white dude from New Zealand with bad English and basic geek tastes.









						About Me
					

archived 25 May 2016 17:31:25 UTC




					archive.md
				




And I like said, he’s a pervert.









						A gentleman values discretion
					

I leave it up to you whether I am gentleman, pervert or perverted gentleman. (White straight cis...




					wincenworks.tumblr.com
				





Flaming Insignias said:


> On the other, hypocritical prudes who are mad that the fictional rabbit looked better than they do.


Exactly, which is why you should take what they say at face value.


Corn Flakes said:


> It wouldn't. Judy Hopps' design is about as sanitized as it can be while still having her as obviously female, and Zootopia still holds the record of most furries created by a single feature-length movie this past decade. I think only Lion King beats it overall.


Exactly. You wouldn’t believe all the lewd fanart there is about Judy and Nick.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jul 5, 2021)

Your friendly, neighborhood huntress has a gathering for you today...


We followed this person until she said transphobic things.
It's the ugly, scrawny guy and his skimpy armor (NSFW) again.
Satire be damned, those women are scantly clad!
Mass Effect women reimagined.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 5, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> It's the ugly, scrawny guy and his skimpy armor (NSFW) again.


Okay, now that I'm done scrubbing my eyes with caustic soda, I'll say this: if that had been a buff guy, and I mean "80s action hero" buff, and if the armor had been black, red, maroon or some other sober color, that could have been a decent cheesy Conan the Barbarian look.

Also, _"now that is how you convert some folks to THE FAITH!". _Yeah, I think I need more Jesus in my life after that.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 5, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Okay, now that I'm done scrubbing my eyes with caustic soda, I'll say this: if that had been a buff guy, and I mean "80s action hero" buff, and if the armor had been black, red, maroon or some other sober color, that could have been a decent cheesy Conan the Barbarian look.
> 
> Also, _"now that is how you convert some folks to THE FAITH!". _Yeah, I think I need more Jesus in my life after that.


Somewhere, a woman is seething at this.


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Jul 5, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Also, _"now that is how you convert some folks to THE FAITH!". _Yeah, I think I need more Jesus in my life after that.


They’re the ones that need Jesus.

 Also, what is it with Social Justice Warriors supporting ugly people dressing like freaks?


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 5, 2021)

Grumpy Pickle Rick said:


> Also, what is it with Social Justice Warriors supporting ugly people dressing like freaks?


"UGLY IS BEAUTIFUL."

Goes well along with,

"WAR IS PEACE", "FREEDOM IS SLAVERY", "IGNORANCE IS STRENGTH"


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jul 5, 2021)

Grumpy Pickle Rick said:


> They’re the ones that need Jesus.
> 
> Also, what is it with Social Justice Warriors supporting ugly people dressing like freaks?


Especially if they're in skimpy clothes (bonus points if they're fat/dumpy.)


----------



## A skinny fat man (Jul 6, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> It's the ugly, scrawny guy and his skimpy armor (NSFW) again.


This is armor I'd expect women to wear in porn games, and even then it's beyond what I'd expect there. Once again, these people have absolutely 0 idea how the male form is emphasized and displayed. Of course, if that guy is your male form, there's nothing to display.


Corn Flakes said:


> Okay, now that I'm done scrubbing my eyes with caustic soda, I'll say this: if that had been a buff guy, and I mean "80s action hero" buff, and if the armor had been black, red, maroon or some other sober color, that could have been a decent cheesy Conan the Barbarian look.
> 
> Also, _"now that is how you convert some folks to THE FAITH!". _Yeah, I think I need more Jesus in my life after that.


Honestly, I don't think it'd be a cheesy Conan look, but I do know where I've seen that getup before. Yeah, it's literal gay porn. Even then, look at how the briefs he's wearing are cut differently. They want to emphasize different things on the male form rather than the female form. 



Spoiler: Literally Gay Porn














Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Satire be damned, those women are scantly clad!


I honestly can't even tell what these people are saying.


----------



## Newman's Lovechild (Jul 6, 2021)

The two dozen bitter frumps who follow Bikini Armour Battle Damage will no longer have anything to do with Jill Bearup.

Poor Jill Bearup.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 6, 2021)

A skinny fat man said:


> This is armor I'd expect women to wear in porn games, and even then it's beyond what I'd expect there. Once again, these people have absolutely 0 idea how the male form is emphasized and displayed. Of course, if that guy is your male form, there's nothing to display.
> 
> Honestly, I don't think it'd be a cheesy Conan look, but I do know where I've seen that getup before. Yeah, it's literal gay porn. Even then, look at how the briefs he's wearing are cut differently. They want to emphasize different things on the male form rather than the female form.
> 
> ...


Maybe it's just me, but I can't see that chest harness-and-chain combo without thinking "Masters of the Universe".

My point is, you can do scantily clad buff dudes, or dudes wearing armor like that guy. There's a whole genre of fantasy dedicated to it within sword-and-sorcery. Just look at Dark Sun, it's so heavily influenced by Brom's paintings it's a whole setting of people not wearing much. Is it all homoerotic as hell? Sure. But at least _everybody_ is almost naked so no matter your preference there's always something to enjoy.

As opposed to Scrawnyface McScragglyskullet in fetish armor over there. The guy needed at least 50 extra pounds of muscle and a spray-tan before he could even attempt to pull off that look.


----------



## Judge Dredd (Jul 6, 2021)

Grumpy Pickle Rick said:


> what is it with Social Justice Warriors supporting ugly people dressing like freaks?


I don't know. I've heard a few theories, but none of them really do it for me.

I think in BABD's case, it's simple jealousy. As Jaimas said:


Jaimas said:


> The real person behind BABD, Ozzie Scribbler, literally has nothing of value or interest to her profile on the internet except rage.





Jaimas said:


> given the fact that (A) I've never seen a picture of Ozzie Scribbler, and (B) most people who pull the shit she does are profoundly unattractive, I'm going to assume that Ozzie herself is either a Troon, staggeringly unattractive, or both.



Back in the halcyon days of 2013, there was a glut of self hating feminists that liked hyper macho men, while hating themselves for not being attracted to the soyboys feminism said they should like. I remember a Sargon of Akkad video about the topic (I can't find it) where he kept showing clips of the Sahara desert.

I think it's clear that BABD has a type of man she likes, or at least wants to promote. That being a spindly man in stupid clothes. She has a hatred of attractive women, likely blaming them for her not having the boyfriend she wants. Attractive women also appeal to men, and since she can't have nice things, no one can.


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Jul 7, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Is it all homoerotic as hell? Sure.


How so?

A question that genuinly puzzled me for years. Woman semi-nakey = straight,  but guy (or even posing)  = somehow homoerotic?


----------



## Shaka Brah (Jul 7, 2021)

UnsufficentBoobage said:


> How so?
> 
> A question that genuinly puzzled me for years. Woman semi-nakey = straight,  but guy (or even posing)  = somehow homoerotic?


Modern society is plagued by the hermeneutic of gay suspicion.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 7, 2021)

UnsufficentBoobage said:


> How so?
> 
> A question that genuinly puzzled me for years. Woman semi-nakey = straight,  but guy (or even posing)  = somehow homoerotic?


It's a little more than that. It's woman semi-naked = straight. Guy, semi-naked, tanned and looking rather oiled up = homoerotic. Remember, the intended audience is boys and men.

Plus, the gay guys I've met around the table through the years almost universally liked the look. So I guess it was one of those "something for everybody" things. If you like girls, there are pretty girls in various states of undress. If you like guys, there are buff guys in somewhat fewer states of undress but still showing off the guns. And...


Shaka Brah said:


> Modern society is plagued by the hermeneutic of gay suspicion.


Also that.

A lot of dudes are insecure about looking at other dudes. Me, I like 80s fantasy so I kind of just accepted some people are gonna think I'm gay and carry on with my life.


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Jul 7, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> It's woman semi-naked = straight. Guy, semi-naked, tanned and looking rather oiled up = homoerotic. Remember, the intended audience is boys and men.


Ok, this particular case makes sense, but what about, say, things aimed at girl audiences from before the yaoi plague?



Corn Flakes said:


> A lot of dudes are insecure about looking at other dudes.


As the blog this thread is about represents same problem from other side, I suggest we move a letter for reference-ness and call that "Badb complex".


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 7, 2021)

UnsufficentBoobage said:


> Ok, this particular case makes sense, but what about, say, things aimed at girl audiences from before the yaoi plague?


I'm not sure I get the question. What do you mean?



UnsufficentBoobage said:


> As the blog this thread is about represents same problem from other side, I suggest we move a letter for reference-ness and call that "Badb complex".


The difference is that in non-sexual contexts men don't _usually_ care about fictional men the way the BABD ladies care about fictional women. Conan the Barbarian or Superman having muscles that wouldn't look out of place in a Tom of Finland artbook don't really bother most guys unless the poses, actions or situations they're depicted in are overtly sexual. Hell, that's how softcore gay porn snuck under the radar for many, _many_ years here in America. They just advertised it as "fitness magazines" for men with plenty of shots of scantily-clad men "flexing". Action heroes in the 80s went shirtless all the time and while a lot of these shirtless scenes were for the female (and by extension gay male) crowd, straight guys really don't care whether Rambo has a shirt on or is going bare-chested while blowing up bad guys.

Meanwhile, BABD screeches at any kind of skin being shown by a female character no matter the context. Whether the lady is just standing there, looking regal, striking a pose, slaying demons, or bound and gagged and awaiting rescue, BABD paints them all with the same "slutty design, REEEEEE" brush.


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Jul 8, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> I'm not sure I get the question. What do you mean?


Er, to go with direct example, I posted a picture of 80s rock star, cropped out of shot where there was a woman looking at him adoringly, and got multiple complaints that it "reeks of homo" and not to post it.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 8, 2021)

UnsufficentBoobage said:


> Er, to go with direct example, I posted a picture of 80s rock star, cropped out of shot where there was a woman looking at him adoringly, and got multiple complaints that it "reeks of homo" and not to post it.


Ah, okay. I get it. Yeah, no. Straight men usually don't care for male characters made to appeal to women. At most they'll call them "gay", but in general there's not the same sour grapes response women of BABD's ilk have to female characters made to appeal to men.

Glam rock stars of the 80s are a really extreme example because the genre's entire visual identity was meant to be _ridiculously _flamboyant and shocking (and by extension gaaaaaaaay), and these days a lot of them (the ones who survived all the drugs and parties, and then the 90s) either denounce or refuse to acknowledge their glam years. There's a reason so many of their promotional shots were either with women clinging on to them, or doing _extremely manly_ things like firing flamethrowers or holding swords. They had to draw eyeballs without being outright "gaaaaaaaaaaaay".

Perhaps a less exaggerated example would be k-pop boy bands these days. They barely register to most men, and when they do the annoyance and/or anger directed towards them is often because of the obnoxious fans instead of them just being prettyboys.

(Dear God, I really shouldn't post without any coffee in me. This post needed so many corrections.)


----------



## Caddchef (Jul 8, 2021)

Man, i can't wait until they see the new season of Dragon Maid, it'll be glorious.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jul 8, 2021)

Caddchef said:


> Man, i can't wait until they see the new season of Dragon Maid, it'll be glorious.


That would be glorious. Or if they saw this fairly new character (NSFW).


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 9, 2021)

Caddchef said:


> Man, i can't wait until they see the new season of Dragon Maid, it'll be glorious.


Turns out the creator of Dragon Maid has a huge titfucking fetish. Who would have thought.


----------



## folly magnet (Jul 9, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> We followed this person until she said transphobic things


Lol, troons are all weebs and publish some of the most degenerate material out there. I'm pretty sure the girls babd hate so much are goals for most of that contingent.


A skinny fat man said:


> Honestly, I don't think it'd be a cheesy Conan look, but I do know where I've seen that getup before. Yeah, it's literal gay porn. Even then, look at how the briefs he's wearing are cut differently. They want to emphasize different things on the male form rather than the female form.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Literally Gay Porn


I guess their hatred of TERFs makes sense then. Seeing the type of skimpy male armor they like, I'm 100% sure they're all fujoshi and at least half will eventually drop the pretense and troon out.


----------



## TheClorax (Jul 13, 2021)

Have they said anything about MCU Taskmaster? I entirely expect them to if they haven’t yet about how it’s ‘female armor done *right*’ or something pretentious.


----------



## Shaka Brah (Jul 13, 2021)

TheClorax said:


> Have they said anything about MCU Taskmaster? I entirely expect them to if they haven’t yet about how it’s ‘female armor done *right*’ or something pretentious.


The funny part is, the only reason Taskmaster looks like that is because the film was rewritten during screenwriting. Taskmaster was meant to be a man and the costume was made up for a man. Andy Lister (a man) is the stunt double who wears the suit in all the fight scenes.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jul 13, 2021)

TheClorax said:


> Have they said anything about MCU Taskmaster? I entirely expect them to if they haven’t yet about how it’s ‘female armor done *right*’ or something pretentious.


Not yet, but they do love their modestly dressed lesbians. I remember when they praised Princeless: Raven Pirate Princess which has a pirate crew full of either asexuals or lesbians. (Then again, I think the creator has a lesbian fetish if you've seen most of his other work.)


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Jul 14, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Not yet, but they do love their modestly dressed lesbians. I remember when they praised Princeless: Raven Pirate Princess which has a pirate crew full of either asexuals or lesbians. (Then again, I think the creator has a lesbian fetish if you've seen most of his other work.)


I’ve seen his comic, the guy is a boring hack, who’s writing comes from his childhood.

_"Princeless came from a confluence of issues I had. I’ve always had a lot of close geek girl friends.”_

Plus, he’s a neckbeard.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jul 14, 2021)

Grumpy Pickle Rick said:


> I’ve seen his comic, the guy is a boring hack, who’s writing comes from his childhood.
> 
> _"Princeless came from a confluence of issues I had. I’ve always had a lot of close geek girl friends.”_
> 
> ...


Plus he has issues with other men given how so many of them are jerks in both Princeless comics.


----------



## weirdMcGee (Jul 14, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Not yet, but they do love their modestly dressed lesbians. I remember when they praised Princeless: Raven Pirate Princess which has a pirate crew full of either asexuals or lesbians. (Then again, I think the creator has a lesbian fetish if you've seen most of his other work.)



i'm giving my two cents this person might troon out.


----------



## Shaka Brah (Jul 14, 2021)

weirdMcGee said:


> i'm giving my two cents this person might troon out.


Maybe a Jake Alley style troonout where he fakes it to try to get with feminist women, but I think he's more like Vaush. He got into feminism to get chicks, not to be a chick.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jul 14, 2021)

Shaka Brah said:


> Maybe a Jake Alley style troonout where he fakes it to try to get with feminist women, but I think he's more like Vaush. He got into feminism to get chicks, not to be a chick.


I agree. His comics read more of a "I'm a good little feminist/SJW ally, right?" vibe to them.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jul 18, 2021)

Oh no, this design isn't kid-friendly because it shows her bare underarms.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 18, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Oh no, this design isn't kid-friendly because it shows her bare underarms.


They're going after the fucking armpit fetishists now? What?


----------



## Shaka Brah (Jul 18, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> They're going after the fucking armpit fetishists now? What?


A hint of stocking is risque.


----------



## Thiletonomics (Jul 18, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> They're going after the fucking armpit fetishists now? What?



So that means that TLOU2's Abby is no longer considered acceptable to their standards, because of her said armpits, complete with armpit hair?


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jul 18, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> They're going after the fucking armpit fetishists now? What?


I guess any skin exposed bellow the head is bad skin to them. 


Thiletonomics said:


> So that means that TLOU2's Abby is no longer considered acceptable to their standards, because of her said armpits, complete with armpit hair?


Well, that game isn't for kids, Abby isn't attractive and has pit hair.


----------



## Shaka Brah (Jul 18, 2021)

Thiletonomics said:


> So that means that TLOU2's Abby is no longer considered acceptable to their standards, because of her said armpits, complete with armpit hair?


That's a man so it doesn't count.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 18, 2021)

I like that after 86 pages of BABD's bullshit, we're just getting confused trying to guess what their _actual_ standards are.

Spoiler: there are no standards, there's only ugly teenage girl salt.


----------



## Judge Dredd (Jul 18, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> They're going after the fucking armpit fetishists now? What?


They violated the sharia.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jul 18, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> I like that after 86 pages of BABD's bullshit, we're just getting confused trying to guess what their _actual_ standards are.
> 
> Spoiler: there are no standards, there's only ugly teenage girl salt.


Don't forget the token male that wants to fit in.

EDIT: Now that I think of it, it makes me wonder how they reacted to the character design for Disney's Pocahontas? Or Kida from Atlantis the Lost Empire. They'd probably make excuses for them.


----------



## Shaka Brah (Jul 19, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Don't forget the token male that wants to fit in.
> 
> EDIT: Now that I think of it, it makes me wonder how they reacted to the character design for Disney's Pocahontas? Or Kida from Atlantis the Lost Empire. They'd probably make excuses for them.


They might think they're appropriation or something. Though it's funny that Atlantis the Lost Empire is pretty much just IP theft from Nadia and the Secret of Blue Water.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jul 19, 2021)

Shaka Brah said:


> They might think they're appropriation or something. Though it's funny that Atlantis the Lost Empire is pretty much just IP theft from Nadia and the Secret of Blue Water.


I could also see the whines about "exotification" since both women aren't white.


----------



## weirdMcGee (Jul 19, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> I could also see the whines about "exotification" since both women aren't white.


Can I just have attractive dark skin ladies in peace?


----------



## SpumbleSplabloo (Jul 19, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> I could also see the whines about "exotification" since both women aren't white.


This seems like a pretty common trap with these sorts of e-SJWs. No brown people in your cast? That's racist because it's exclusionary. A few brown people? That's racist because you're using them as token minorities. A whole lot of brown people? That's racist because it's fetishization. Just can't win these days.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jul 19, 2021)

Want to see an armor they approve of? It's well-designed, but how does she move in it?


----------



## Shaka Brah (Jul 19, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> I could also see the whines about "exotification" since both women aren't white.


If those kinds of movies were realistic about how they looked, nobody would want to buy toys of them.


Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Want to see an armor they approve of? It's well-designed, but how does she move in it?


Ugly Fallout 4 style raider power armor. ok.png


----------



## Jet Fuel Johnny (Jul 19, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Want to see an armor they approve of? It's well-designed, but how does she move in it?


LOL. It's FO76 "Responder" power armor.

Big fucking deal.

It's about as story telling and powerful as paying $20 to the cash shop and downloading it.

Not featured: The frame that all those armor pieces attach to that make room for her tits.

That it's slow and clunky.

That she's going to take a hit to the face.

That not wearing a helmet means she doesn't have full rad protection.

Oh, and it's probably available on the Nexus right next to an outfit that uses spray on latex on a nude body for all your latex fetish needs in the wasteland.


----------



## Sex Cannon Lupa (Jul 19, 2021)

Newman's Lovechild said:


> The two dozen bitter frumps who follow Bikini Armour Battle Damage will no longer have anything to do with Jill Bearup.
> 
> Poor Jill Bearup.


I love Jill Bearup. I want her to have my children!

What did Jll Bearup do?


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jul 20, 2021)

Sex Cannon Lupa said:


> I love Jill Bearup. I want her to have my children!
> 
> What did Jll Bearup do?


This should answer your question.


----------



## weirdMcGee (Jul 20, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Want to see an armor they approve of? It's well-designed, but how does she move in it?


It's not the worst I've seen, way better than all the uninspired "muh realism" full plate armor I see these fuckers shill all the time. The only thing I change is giving her helmet and there ya go.


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Jul 20, 2021)

weirdMcGee said:


> It's not the worst I've seen, way better than all the uninspired "muh realism" full plate armor I see these fuckers shill all the time. The only thing I change is giving her helmet and there ya go.


Perhaps, but how is she supposed to move? Unless it’s one of those robotic suit with controls inside I don’t see _anyone _moving in that suit.


----------



## Flaming Insignias (Jul 20, 2021)

Grumpy Pickle Rick said:


> Perhaps, but how is she supposed to move? Unless it’s one of those robotic suit with controls inside I don’t see _anyone _moving in that suit.


It’s modeled after Fallout power armor, so it probably uses a hydraulic frame to hold the actual armor pieces and allow for movement.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 20, 2021)

Grumpy Pickle Rick said:


> Perhaps, but how is she supposed to move? Unless it’s one of those robotic suit with controls inside I don’t see _anyone _moving in that suit.


Oh, she just looks like this inside the armor:






(In all seriousness, bulky powered armor makes no sense. Human joints just don't work like that.)


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Jul 20, 2021)

Flaming Insignias said:


> It’s modeled after Fallout power armor, so it probably uses a hydraulic frame to hold the actual armor pieces and allow for movement.


Maybe, I doubt they actually care. They just want stronk wamen.


Corn Flakes said:


> Oh, she just looks like this inside the armor:
> 
> View attachment 2364165
> 
> (In all seriousness, bulky powered armor makes no sense. Human joints just don't work like that.)


I agree.


----------



## Jet Fuel Johnny (Jul 20, 2021)

Grumpy Pickle Rick said:


> Perhaps, but how is she supposed to move? Unless it’s one of those robotic suit with controls inside I don’t see _anyone _moving in that suit.


The power armor has a frame underneath.



At the wrist are gloves that fit the hand so that the armored hand can replicate hand movements. Feet are on pedals.





Armor is then attached modularly.




Here's one where they're not quite put together.

The one BABD is drooling over is an artist's conception of their Fallout 76 character basically wearing this stuff.

No story beyond what FO76 offers. No "OH EM GEE!" how great the imagery is.

It just shows that BABD know jack and shit about the things they demand artwork redone for.

They'd probably gush and squee over these...



They MIGHT bitch over no leg protectcion or lower armor protection, maybe bitch about the crotch plate.
But this is what they say doesn't exist.




It's just hilarious that they spent all their time acting like that power armor is such a big deal.

It's an artists representation of their character in Fallout 76 MMORPG, wearing a "Responder" set of power armor.

It just shows that BABD doesn't look at context at all, nor do they care, and they're pig fucking ignorant.


----------



## Shaka Brah (Jul 20, 2021)

Jet Fuel Johnny said:


> The power armor has a frame underneath.
> View attachment 2365890
> At the wrist are gloves that fit the hand so that the armored hand can replicate hand movements. Feet are on pedals.
> 
> ...


Combat Armor is some of the ugliest armor any game has ever designed, so I'm surprised they don't love it.


----------



## Newman's Lovechild (Jul 21, 2021)

Late and gay, but



Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Oh no, this design isn't kid-friendly because it shows her bare underarms.



The only exposed skin is the face, fingers and shoulders, and *still* they complain.  If this isn't peak BABD, cast iron proof that nobody on that site should be taken anything close to seriously, I don't know what is.


----------



## Belvedere (Jul 21, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> This should answer your question.



As if I didn't have enough reasons to despise BABD, add to the list their advocacy of this insanity.  Yeah why not, right? Most of their "redesigns" end up looking like ugly trannies anyways so their stance on "trans-women are women" explains a lot.


----------



## Shig O'nella (Jul 21, 2021)

I have to ask, since I'm not in the mood to trawl the site:

Have they got rid of their downright weird obsession with puffy shorts?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Jul 21, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> The difference is that in non-sexual contexts men don't _usually_ care about fictional men the way the BABD ladies care about fictional women. Conan the Barbarian or Superman having muscles that wouldn't look out of place in a Tom of Finland artbook don't really bother most guys unless the poses, actions or situations they're depicted in are overtly sexual. Hell, that's how softcore gay porn snuck under the radar for many, _many_ years here in America. They just advertised it as "fitness magazines" for men with plenty of shots of scantily-clad men "flexing". Action heroes in the 80s went shirtless all the time and while a lot of these shirtless scenes were for the female (and by extension gay male) crowd, straight guys really don't care whether Rambo has a shirt on or is going bare-chested while blowing up bad guys.





UnsufficentBoobage said:


> Er, to go with direct example, I posted a picture of 80s rock star, cropped out of shot where there was a woman looking at him adoringly, and got multiple complaints that it "reeks of homo" and not to post it.


I think the culture has changed significantly. Stallone, Arnold and Van Damme were sex symbols/beefcake but also targeted towards men and they did not feel uncomfortable with that. He-Man ran around in fur briefs and almost every action figure was an impossibly swole muscleman(but I wonder if Mattel just said "eh, let's just use the barbie mold for she-ra and call it an action figure"). Jago from Killer Instinct had sliced up pants, exposed midriff and tight, torn top. He's pretty much an example of what babd would dream up as a "what if male characters were dressed like this, wouldn't that be ridiculous?".

Many lols were had over Manowar, but they weren't seen as gay either, they were just New York guidos obsessed with epic fantasy. Behold the magical cat-skin glove!

That was mostly recognizable as a Conan/D&D/swords&sorcery style. The dungeon motif isn't even of the sexy kind, it's the dungeon crawler variety. People looking at it now is way more likely to go "gaaay!" than people did in the past, so something has changed.

My point is that I think it's become more important for some people, on a subconscious level, to identify what's gay and what's not now that everything is so hyperfocused on sexuality. It's like, if some people say they're gay the response from others will at some point be "I'm not gay", the 'I am' creates the 'I am not'.

Back in the day men sucking cock was gay, now that isn't necessarily true depending on who you ask. Saying that a man has beautiful eyes can be seen as a sign of attraction to men even though that wouldn't necessarily be true if said in the 40's about Cary Grant.


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Jul 21, 2021)

Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> The dungeon motif isn't even of the sexy kind, it's the dungeon crawler variety. People looking at it now is way more likely to go "gaaay!" than people did in the past, so something has changed.
> My point is that I think it's become more important for some people, on a subconscious level, to identify what's gay and what's not now that everything is so hyperfocused on sexuality.


I agree wholeheartidly, and, in fact, my last time talking about this was an attempt to make people think. 

But alas, "that is gay, I will keep insisting 80s rockers are gay, nothing ever is not sexual, bla bla I will dress in grey rags and cry that I am not allowed to do fun things I want, because they are gay"*

*not aimed at anyone in particular, just me lamenting men pissing away their right for self-expression



Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> Back in the day men sucking cock was gay


I hope someday, we are back to it.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jul 21, 2021)

Shig O'nella said:


> I have to ask, since I'm not in the mood to trawl the site:
> 
> Have they got rid of their downright weird obsession with puffy shorts?


I haven't seen them do a redesign in a long time so to be safe, I'll say they still love their poofy pants.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Jul 21, 2021)

UnsufficentBoobage said:


> I agree wholeheartidly, and, in fact, my last time talking about this was an attempt to make people think.
> 
> But alas, "that is gay, I will keep insisting 80s rockers are gay, nothing ever is not sexual, bla bla I will dress in grey rags and cry that I am not allowed to do fun things I want, because they are gay"*
> 
> ...


The weirdest thing is the people that doesn't do it in the "faaaaag!" way, instead they believe they mean well and they want these people to express their homosexual urges instead of repressing them, even if they're straight and not at all confused about their sexuality. I'm talking about relatively normal people doing this but there are definitely shades of fujoshi to it even if it's not intentional.


----------



## weirdMcGee (Jul 21, 2021)

Grumpy Pickle Rick said:


> They just want stronk wamen.


I’m gonna be honest, I never understood wanting more buff woman representation since the likelihood of encountering a swole lady is slim to none unless you’re at the gym. And, half the time these people are secretly kinky muscle fetishist who want their domme muscle mommies to break their spines in two because they’re. Just. That. Down. Bad.

this happens with gay/bi bitches and emasculated simps desperate for a woman’s firm touch.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 21, 2021)

weirdMcGee said:


> I’m gonna be honest, I never understood wanting more buff woman representation since the likelihood of encountering a swole lady is slim to none unless you’re at the gym. And, half the time these people are secretly kinky muscle fetishist who want their domme muscle mommies to break their spines in two because they’re. Just. That. Down. Bad.


Half? Make it 90%. If you see anyone simping for a fictional female character with more muscle than the average Red Sonja or Wonder Woman depiction, it's guaranteed to be a muscle fetishist. There ain't no "women respecters" in that club, one unrealistically voluminous flex and they all turn into whistling cartoon wolves and start salivating, no exceptions.


----------



## Flaming Insignias (Jul 21, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Half? Make it 90%. If you see anyone simping for a fictional female character with more muscle than the average Red Sonja or Wonder Woman depiction, it's guaranteed to be a muscle fetishist. There ain't no "women respecters" in that club, one unrealistically voluminous flex and they all turn into whistling cartoon wolves and start salivating, no exceptions.


I'm not even going to pretend that I'm not at least slightly turned on by muscular females, but it genuinely feels like these people think Abby Armstrong is the hottest character in the history of gaming. I've said before, there's nothing wrong with musclegirls, but toned women with abs are not the same as the masculine roid monsters these people want.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 22, 2021)

Flaming Insignias said:


> I'm not even going to pretend that I'm not at least slightly turned on by muscular females, but it genuinely feels like these people think Abby Armstrong is the hottest character in the history of gaming. I've said before, there's nothing wrong with musclegirls, but toned women with abs are not the same as the masculine roid monsters these people want.


Yes, I like strong girls as well. A well-sculpted body is a beautiful thing to see, whether it's male or female. But there is a world of difference between a girl who looks muscular yet proportional (some of them end up very tall to retain that proportionality), and something straight out of JollyJack's gallery (google at your own peril).

When the girl looks like a tumorous mass of muscle that would put Mister Universe-era Schwarzenegger to shame and can only be identified as a girl by her huge tits (_and they always have huge tits_) and wasp waist (same thing), you know they've already gone a few notches too far.


----------



## Thiletonomics (Jul 23, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> When the girl looks like a tumorous mass of muscle that would put Mister Universe-era Schwarzenegger to shame and can only be identified as a girl by her huge tits (_and they always have huge tits_) and wasp waist (same thing), you know they've already gone a few notches too far.



Does the fact that Abby's body lacks those two traits, in addition to being super jacked to the point of uncanny valley, due to the setting of TLOU2, makes it worse? Not to mention the people that actually Stan for her.


----------



## Drain Todger (Jul 23, 2021)

Jet Fuel Johnny said:


> Oh, and it's probably available on the Nexus right next to an outfit that uses spray on latex on a nude body for all your latex fetish needs in the wasteland.


My main objection to latex catsuit armor mods is not that they’re too thirsty, but that they’re just kind of lazy. Once you’ve seen one texture painted on the human body, you’ve seen ‘em all. Ditto on ”helmets” that look like SCUBA diving gear meets Daft Punk. Very boring.

I’m not very fond of boobplate cuirasses with molded-in cleavage, not because they’re impractical, but just because I think they look stupid because they’re too anatomical and organic (I don’t like the Lorica Musculata or half the designs in Warframe for the same reason), but monoboob armor is fine. I love Agrias Oaks’ armor design, even if it isn’t particularly protective.




It has aesthetic appeal. It’s balanced and proportionate.

The anti-boobplate people literally want all fictional women to wear goddamn beekeeper outfits. Even this very modest design is literally too much boob from their perspective. They unironically want every fictional female character to look like a turtle stuffed in an Interceptor OTV two sizes too big.

Aesthetics are important. I don’t think most people realize just how important they are. When you’re setting a scene in a piece of visual media, the look of everything has to be congruous with everything else. In filmmaking, this is called mise-en-scene, and it’s the reason why you don’t film a scene in black and white of a man in a suit and tie sitting in a darkened room, and then suddenly cut to a blown-out, oversaturated shot of a rainbow-colored clown in a grassy field. If you’re going for that half-naked, Frank Frazetta look, that’s because you’re intentionally invoking a Conan the Barbarian-like aesthetic. People in loincloths and leopard skins and chainmail bikinis is a visual shorthand for “we are on the fringes of civilization in the cold, harsh, unforgiving wilds“. It is an aesthetic that invokes a theme that people immediately recognize.

It doesn’t matter if it offends someone. It doesn’t matter if it makes you feel good or bad about your body, or whatever the fuck. That’s not the goal of writers and artists. Their goal is to put you in a certain frame of mind. Every genre has stock characters that look a certain way. It would be very jarring and unusual for someone in a chainmail bikini to be shoehorned into a work of Lovecraftian horror, just as it would be odd and out-of-place to see someone dressed in tattered rags in a far-future science fiction work with a clean aesthetic like Mass Effect or Star Trek. Any incongruity makes the audience take notice. It highlights a character.

The first rule of visual character design is that the character has to fit with all the other characters, and the second rule is that the design has to be aesthetically appealing. That’s it. There are no more rules other than those two. Designing for “sensitivity” is the most pernicious sort of nonsense. If a character is designed to be fat or ugly, it should be because that is the specific aesthetic the artist was going for, not because they wanted to throw a bone to the body positivity crowd and give them someone to relate to. That’s ridiculous. You see this a lot more often, these days, with female character designs being altered to have uggo man-jaws and wokesters applauding them for not setting unrealistic beauty standards. Where does the craft of fiction or visual art come into any of it, if it’s just to satisfy moral outrage?

I really think that a lot of these wokesters are incapable of comprehending the very concept of beauty. The only reason to include anything in a work of fiction - be it a visual, narrative, acoustic, or other element - is if it is aesthetically pleasing to the audience. Didacticism is bullshit. Works of fiction are not manuals for how to live your life, and they aren’t supposed to teach you what values to emulate. If they were, then Ichi the Killer and Godfather would never have been filmed. If your argument is “Oh, some young man might see this and assume that female bodies are a commodity and that makes me feel vulnerable and upset”, you have already failed to make a cogent argument. Authors and artists do not presume to teach audiences anything. It is the individual choice of each member of the audience to use their own powers of reasoning and to agree or disagree with what they read or view. 

If boobplate makes someone horny, that’s fine. If someone finds it entertaining to look at, that’s also fine. If someone hates it, that’s perfectly fine, too. The problem comes when a wokester tries to universalize their dislike, and turn the whole thing into an object lesson in why their values are more correct than yours, and furthermore, they suggest that your toys should be taken away and replaced with woke tedium. That’s not fine. That’s the opposite of fine.



When someone says “I don’t like the sexualization of women in fiction”, they’re making a moral argument, not an aesthetic one. They are positing, first, that it is immoral to show half-naked women on a screen, and second, that this display of immorality normalizes the act and makes the audience accept it as a fact of life that fictional women will always be shown half-naked. The counter-argument to this should always be this: in fiction, morals do not matter, only aesthetics. That might sound frivolous or even bourgeois to someone conditioned to believe woke nonsense, but it really isn’t. Aesthetics are paramount. 

The purpose of anything in a work of fiction is to tickle people’s neurons a certain way. Why do writers make the word choices they use? Why do filmmakers choose specific lighting to set specific scenes? They want to activate regions of your brain associated with specific emotions, that’s why. Do you think you’d fear the xenomorph in Alien nearly as much if it was running around in broad daylight or line-dancing with fucking Teletubbies? No, of course not. That’s why, when it unfurls from the ceiling to snatch you away and drag you to your death, it’s accompanied by darkened corridors, steel chains dripping condensation, and strobing yellow emergency lights that make you feel tense and anxious as fuck. Aesthetics. Are. Everything.

Imagine what you would be forbidden from depicting in a fictional context if you had no choice but to show morally-good things to the audience. Well, no murder. Warfare is right out. Drug abuse, clearly awful. You can’t write about that. No fighting, no fornicating, no _living_.


----------



## Shaka Brah (Jul 23, 2021)

Thiletonomics said:


> Does the fact that Abby's body lacks those two traits, in addition to being super jacked to the point of uncanny valley, due to the setting of TLOU2, makes it worse? Not to mention the people that actually Stan for her.


Isn't Abby modeled after an IRL tranny?


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 23, 2021)

Thiletonomics said:


> Does the fact that Abby's body lacks those two traits, in addition to being super jacked to the point of uncanny valley, due to the setting of TLOU2, makes it worse? Not to mention the people that actually Stan for her.


Abby's "appeal" to these people isn't that she's muscular, it's that she's a Mary Sue the developers tried their hardest to push on us for the sake of "subverting expectations" by portraying the protagonists of the first game as irredeemable villains. She's got a bit more bulk than most female characters, sure, but her design isn't _meant _to look attractive even to muscle fetishists. For that, you'd have to look at "big girls" like Zarya from Overwatch.


----------



## Flaming Insignias (Jul 23, 2021)

Shaka Brah said:


> Isn't Abby modeled after an IRL tranny?


Not a tranny, but her model was an overroided monster.


----------



## weirdMcGee (Jul 23, 2021)

Drain Todger said:


> Imagine what you would be forbidden from depicting in a fictional context if you had no choice but to show morally-good things to the audience. Well, no murder. Warfare is right out. Drug abuse, clearly awful. You can’t write about that. No fighting, no fornicating, no _living_.


No dang wonder media's been less risky lately. People are too afraid to dip their toes in anything interesting anymore lest they offend the babies who don't even consume this dribble.


----------



## Trilby (Jul 23, 2021)

weirdMcGee said:


> No dang wonder media's been less risky lately. People are too afraid to dip their toes in anything interesting anymore lest they offend the babies who don't even consume this dribble.


You so miss what we had back in the 90's that's gone now.


----------



## Shaka Brah (Jul 23, 2021)

Trilby said:


> You so miss what we had back in the 90's that's gone now.


I have vicarious nostalgia for Hyperborea and the pulp fiction of the 30s which was rediscovered in the 80s.


----------



## Judge Dredd (Jul 25, 2021)

Shaka Brah said:


> Isn't Abby modeled after an IRL tranny?


I don't know about Abby, but I found it funny the pregnant character (Dina I think) was modelled after a real person, but they made her boobs smaller in game. She was also creeped out by the game when she played it on stream.


----------



## Thiletonomics (Jul 25, 2021)

Flaming Insignias said:


> Not a tranny, but her model was an overroided monster.



Also, Abby's arms were made to be even bigger than her said body model IRL. In addition, her face model is off a different person, she is voiced by Laura Bailey, and a fourth woman did some of the stunt mocap for her. So Abby is basically 3 (4 if you count the stunt mocap actor) different women, Frankenstein'd into a Druckmann abomination, just to "own" people who like women, who are feminine.


----------



## weirdMcGee (Jul 25, 2021)

Thiletonomics said:


> who like women, who are feminine.





Spoiler: Gay sperging 



despite being into masc woman (yes, the tomboy gf meme), I will never understand the hype around abby in a lot bi/lesbian spaces. Maybe I’m just tried to death of this whole  strong burnette lady becoming the new buzzcut white dude vidiya protagonist these days, but, by god, am I  sick of seeing her everywhere along with the rest of the gang. Then again, I always hated realistic games trying to be art, so have that as you will.


----------



## Flaming Insignias (Jul 25, 2021)

weirdMcGee said:


> Spoiler: Gay sperging
> 
> 
> 
> despite being into masc woman (yes, the tomboy gf meme), I will never understand the hype around abby in a lot bi/lesbian spaces. Maybe I’m just tried to death of this whole  strong burnette lady becoming the new buzzcut white dude vidiya protagonist these days, but, by god, am I  sick of seeing her everywhere along with the rest of the gang. Then again, I always hated realistic games trying to be art, so have that as you will.


These things aren't tomboys, they’re just men with small tits. A post-pubescent tomboy will still usually be clearly female, while the “women” BABD wants are often androgynous to the point of looking like men.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Aug 1, 2021)

weirdMcGee said:


> I’m gonna be honest, I never understood wanting more buff woman representation since the likelihood of encountering a swole lady is slim to none unless you’re at the gym.


The women pushing for "representation" won't exactly be swole elementals themselves, so their demands of realistic and representative depiction is a head scratcher.
I can see complaints about bust and butt being exaggerated but that goes back to when a pixel or three in profile could identify a sprite as a woman and then it grows across generations of consoles.

I'm not offended by Kazuya in Tekken being ripped, if a woman finds him or shirtless-Ruy hot what do I care, to each their own, they're just non-realistic drawings on a screen and I always thought that Taki fro-wait how am I the bad guy all of a sudden?


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Aug 1, 2021)

They're complaining about pretty, yet thong-revealing outfits again.


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Aug 1, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> They're complaining about pretty, yet thong-revealing outfits again.


They don’t know when to shut up, do they?


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Aug 1, 2021)

Grumpy Pickle Rick said:


> They don’t know when to shut up, do they?


No matter what, they'll still be the same bitter betties.


----------



## weirdMcGee (Aug 2, 2021)

Grumpy Pickle Rick said:


> They don’t know when to shut up, do they?


Not until any semblance of lewd is etch away into oblivion


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Aug 2, 2021)

weirdMcGee said:


> Not until any semblance of lewd is etch away into oblivion


Unless it's towards men of course.


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Aug 2, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Unless it's towards men of course.


Honestly, that’s one of the reasons I can’t stand BABD, they’re such ugly hypocrites. And they’re perverts.



weirdMcGee said:


> Not until any semblance of lewd is etch away into oblivion



Well, that’s never gonna happen. So they might as well keep seething.


----------



## weirdMcGee (Aug 6, 2021)

Grumpy Pickle Rick said:


> Honestly, that’s one of the reasons I can’t stand BABD, they’re such ugly hypocrites. And they’re perverts.


and some of the uno reverse card post I've seen always felt kind of unattractive to me too save for that one post (but that was leagues tasteful than all the gross speedo bulge crap). and in addition to dudes, apparently unconventional people get a pass because "muh stunning and brave" sexual empowerment. Please stop putting out of shape people in skanky outfits, it's looks dumb and will never work.

t. fashion and makeup enjoyer


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Aug 7, 2021)

weirdMcGee said:


> Please stop putting out of shape people in skanky outfits, it's looks dumb and will never work.



Agreed.

Ugly people can cosplay and dress in skanky outfits all they want but they will never make it work.

They want to be attractive?

They need to take better care of themselves; go on a diet, brush up on their hygiene and maybe try a different clothing style.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Aug 7, 2021)

I don't have the same preferences as most people here in that I think fetish gear (bikinis, studded leather) looks absolutely ridiculous in any kind of setting based on time before the 1950s. Barbarians and Vikings wore wool and linen, Romans wore tunics. Someone straight out of a San Francisco BDSM event has no place in that kind of ancient or mediaeval-ish setting at all and everyone would think that person was an insane heathen. I would say stuff like Lord of the Rings generally does this decently well with regards to costume design.

If you're talking about more contemporary/future settings though then those kinds of fashions are a bit more thematically appropriate.


----------



## weirdMcGee (Aug 7, 2021)

Pointless Pedant said:


> I don't have the same preferences as most people here in that I think fetish gear (bikinis, studded leather) looks absolutely ridiculous in any kind of setting based on time before the 1950s. Barbarians and Vikings wore wool and linen, Romans wore tunics. Someone straight out of a San Francisco BDSM event has no place in that kind of ancient or mediaeval-ish setting at all and everyone would think that person was an insane heathen. I would say stuff like Lord of the Rings generally does this decently well with regards to costume design.
> 
> If you're talking about more contemporary/future settings though then those kinds of fashions are a bit more thematically appropriate.


I mean that really depends on the setting. I'm not big on bikini armor either but if you're fantasy story isn't trying to be 100% historically accurate and realistic then it's fine in my book.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 7, 2021)

Pointless Pedant said:


> I don't have the same preferences as most people here in that I think fetish gear (bikinis, studded leather) looks absolutely ridiculous in any kind of setting based on time before the 1950s. Barbarians and Vikings wore wool and linen, Romans wore tunics. Someone straight out of a San Francisco BDSM event has no place in that kind of ancient or mediaeval-ish setting at all and everyone would think that person was an insane heathen. I would say stuff like Lord of the Rings generally does this decently well with regards to costume design.
> 
> If you're talking about more contemporary/future settings though then those kinds of fashions are a bit more thematically appropriate.


It's a matter of style. Some people just _like _fur bikinis on barbarians. Nothing wrong with that, they're fictional characters swinging axes the size of a barn door and wearing pauldrons the size of the rest of the barn, realism has gone out of the window a long time ago. Sure, if you have a setting where everybody is dressed sensibly, someone being ridiculously skimpy for no reason draws attention, but even in those settings there's usually a justification.

The problem with BABD isn't that they would rather have a more "realistic" approach to fantasy. They don't. Plenty of their redesigns are unrealistic as fuck. The problem is that they're prudes doing this:





There is _plenty _of space in this world for people who like chainmail bikinis and people who like practical plate armor. One side doesn't have to bash the other, and BABD has no business trying to dictate what people should or should not enjoy.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Aug 7, 2021)

Not defending tiresome old cat ladies, but I just thought the cultural association of fetish gear with remote wastelands was an odd one to make. Those outfits are far more San Francisco than Siberia, not least because you wouldn't just freeze to death wearing a metal bikini in SF. I think any movie/TV show with those kinds of costumes would look pretty trashy, even more than Game of Thrones was, but having feminists in the middle ages is about as dumb.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 7, 2021)

Pointless Pedant said:


> Not defending tiresome old cat ladies, but I just thought the cultural association of fetish gear with remote wastelands was an odd one to make. Those outfits are far more San Francisco than Siberia, not least because you wouldn't just freeze to death wearing a metal bikini in SF. I think any movie/TV show with those kinds of costumes would look pretty trashy, even more than Game of Thrones was, but having feminists in the middle ages is about as dumb.


It's not necessarily an association as it is just a visual trope. I think the idea of people being underdressed in harsh environments was _originally_ meant to portray how badass they were. Everybody else has to be covered head-to-toe in fur when crossing the Mountains of Death but the barbarian does it shirtless under a light cloak because he's just that damn tough. Eventually it just evolved into a trope.

Well, that and artists like drawing naked people. Conan the Barbarian is supposed to be very sensibly dressed in his own stories, but when you have Frank Frazetta illustrating your covers, you're getting very little clothing _and you will like it_.


----------



## Punished Benis (Aug 7, 2021)

Pointless Pedant said:


> Not defending tiresome old cat ladies, but I just thought the cultural association of fetish gear with remote wastelands was an odd one to make. Those outfits are far more San Francisco than Siberia, not least because you wouldn't just freeze to death wearing a metal bikini in SF. I think any movie/TV show with those kinds of costumes would look pretty trashy, even more than Game of Thrones was, but having feminists in the middle ages is about as dumb.


Corn flakes already said it better than I could, but can confirm. Sex appeal has always been a factor, but it was also always a thematic trope like a knight or paladin having bright, clear eyes, the wizard being thoughtful and wise, or even the hero in a western wearing a white hat.

It's shorthand for "that motherfucker's tough, to walk the snows/sandstorms/badlands with that much skin exposed. Anyone else might die even covered up". Early stories would often point that out, later ones left it assumed, even later ones forgot where the trope even came from and just went with what was now tradition. The sexiness just gave it lasting power.


----------



## John Titor (Aug 8, 2021)

Pointless Pedant said:


> I don't have the same preferences as most people here in that I think fetish gear (bikinis, studded leather) looks absolutely ridiculous in any kind of setting based on time before the 1950s. Barbarians and Vikings wore wool and linen, Romans wore tunics. Someone straight out of a San Francisco BDSM event has no place in that kind of ancient or mediaeval-ish setting at all and everyone would think that person was an insane heathen. I would say stuff like Lord of the Rings generally does this decently well with regards to costume design.
> 
> If you're talking about more contemporary/future settings though then those kinds of fashions are a bit more thematically appropriate.


It's a matter of time and place. I wouldn't want to see bikini armor in a period piece or Game of Thrones because they have a specific aesthetic but an over the top action series like Sengoku Basara or Dragon Quest is fair game.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Aug 8, 2021)

Even being old, powerful female barbarian with scars isn't good enough. Also, they don't mind topless warriors as long as they're not pretty (NSFW).


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 8, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Even being old, powerful female barbarian with scars isn't good enough. Also, they don't mind topless warriors as long as they're not pretty (NSFW).


It's not even that they don't mind topless warriors if they're not pretty. They don't mind topless warriors when they're ridiculous pastiches of sexy characters. There is really no better way to show what their mindset is than these two links put together.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Aug 8, 2021)

While this isn't BABD, I thought this "realistic" redesigns site would be after their own hearts. There's also this site they like that complains about how sexist League of Legends is.


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Aug 9, 2021)

John Titor said:


> Sengoku Basara or Dragon Quest


Hey, do not put those two on equal level, DQ is what all those other games grew from!


----------



## A skinny fat man (Aug 9, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> While this isn't BABD, I thought this "realistic" redesigns site would be after their own hearts. There's also this site they like that complains about how sexist League of Legends is.



I like how realistic = fat to these people.


----------



## weirdMcGee (Aug 9, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Even being old, powerful female barbarian with scars isn't good enough. Also, they don't mind topless warriors as long as they're not pretty (NSFW).


eyo, that barbarian chick is badass. also, a bit of a hot take but i'm personally really peeving on the idea of topless girls especially larger chested ones as isn't it kind of weird to let you're tits be out in the open waiting to get slashed off? it would make sense to use bandage warps as a makeshift sports bra then running shirtless for no reason.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 9, 2021)

weirdMcGee said:


> eyo, that barbarian chick is badass. also, a bit of a hot take but i'm personally really peeving on the idea of topless girls especially larger chested ones as isn't it kind of weird to let you're tits be out in the open waiting to get slashed off? it would make sense to use bandage warps as a makeshift sports bra then running shirtless for no reason.


As far as unarmored combat goes, it makes more sense for a woman to fight bottomless than topless. Men risk their danglies if they go into battle with them loose (and it was a risk they took in Ancient Greece's Mediterranean heat, for example), but besides them being smaller targets they don't get nearly as uncomfortable when running around compared to unsupported tits. Bigger things flop around harder, yo.


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Aug 9, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> While this isn't BABD, I thought this "realistic" redesigns site would be after their own hearts. There's also this site they like that complains about how sexist League of Legends is.


You know guys, it’s funny how all these sites complain about sexy fictional women but don’t they realize that attractive women exist in real life?

I can name a couple of real attractive women off the top of my head,

1. Gal Gadot

2. AJ Lee

3. Jessica Alba

4. Elizabeth Olsen

5. Beyoncé

All these women are beautiful _and_ successful.

These ugly women are not going to make themselves more attractive by defacing fictional women.


----------



## Shaka Brah (Aug 9, 2021)

Grumpy Pickle Rick said:


> Yeah, that’s another I don’t get. Why are fat people trying to promote themselves so much?
> 
> Being fat is unhealthy and disgusting. I’ve watched shows about people who struggled with obesity and it is horrible what those poor people have to put up with on a daily basis.
> 
> Why would they promote that as body positivity? It’s the opposite.


I think you're asking the wrong question. There's a lot of wealthy, thin people's money being put into promoting obesity to the masses. Why?


----------



## Jet Fuel Johnny (Aug 9, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Even being old, powerful female barbarian with scars isn't good enough. Also, they don't mind topless warriors as long as they're not pretty (NSFW).


Misspelled Crom's name in their little rant about Red Sonja.

NORMIES GET OUT! REEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## GoPro (Aug 9, 2021)

Shaka Brah said:


> I think you're asking the wrong question. There's a lot of wealthy, thin people's money being put into promoting obesity to the masses. Why?


Fatties are very good consumers. They purchase a lot of food and buy into fake fads to make them less fat only to give up on them quickly in favor of another fad. Either that or some celeb affirming fatties that they are beautiful while taking their money. Over time their unhealthy lifestyle leads to health issues, and that means more money for pharma and medical industries. People who are morbidly obese need special tools to accomplish regular daily tasks. Imagine needing a special stick just to wipe your ass.
Extra body fat affects brain too. There is correlation between lower IQ and obesity. Getting fat could lower your IQ, alter prefrontal cortex activity, and it interferes with how brain's reward system and memory work. In short, fat people are on average dumber and have lower self control than those at healthy weight. Thus fatties are perfect targets for ads and scams.

Then you can go into schizo things based on consequences of high body fat on brain. Fat masses are easier to control due to their lower intelligence and how easily they succumb to their cravings. They can't be a physical threat either. Not only are they lazy, slow, and weak, but also overly reliant on modern comforts. Fat proles won't be able to rebel, and that's even if they manage to realize that they are being exploited.
Another schizo angle is that fatties are a tool prevent nationalized healthcare and prop insurance industry. They are one of the go to examples to turn the people against the idea of universal health care in the U.S.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Aug 9, 2021)

We get some nicely designed positive examples even if all but one follows Sharia Law. They also make some exception for showing skin in the weirdest way.


----------



## A skinny fat man (Aug 10, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> We get some nicely designed positive examples even if all but one follows Sharia Law. They also make some exception for showing skin in the weirdest way.


They like the character design, so drawing the character in a straight up pornographic manner is allowed. Maybe I'm not understanding this, but that sure as fuck strikes me as a pornographic depiction of the character. Is it in character? Perhaps, but they've never actually cared about that before so why should it matter now.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 10, 2021)

A skinny fat man said:


> They like the character design, so drawing the character in a straight up pornographic manner is allowed. Maybe I'm not understanding this, but that sure as fuck strikes me as a pornographic depiction of the character. Is it in character? Perhaps, but they've never actually cared about that before so why should it matter now.


Maybe they're trying to prove they're not prudes.

The really funny part for me is that they linked the "NSFW" image, after doing bare saggy tits without any censorship. So coy.


----------



## John Titor (Aug 10, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> While this isn't BABD, I thought this "realistic" redesigns site would be after their own hearts. There's also this site they like that complains about how sexist League of Legends is.


The female members of a discord I go to were not impressed, they flat out said that whoever made these are looking for an excuse to be slobs.


UnsufficentBoobage said:


> Hey, do not put those two on equal level, DQ is what all those other games grew from!


Oh you know what I mean.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Aug 10, 2021)

GoPro said:


> Fatties are very good consumers. They purchase a lot of food and buy into fake fads to make them less fat only to give up on them quickly in favor of another fad. Either that or some celeb affirming fatties that they are beautiful while taking their money. Over time their unhealthy lifestyle leads to health issues, and that means more money for pharma and medical industries. People who are morbidly obese need special tools to accomplish regular daily tasks. Imagine needing a special stick just to wipe your ass.
> Extra body fat affects brain too. There is correlation between lower IQ and obesity. Getting fat could lower your IQ, alter prefrontal cortex activity, and it interferes with how brain's reward system and memory work. In short, fat people are on average dumber and have lower self control than those at healthy weight. Thus fatties are perfect targets for ads and scams.
> 
> Then you can go into schizo things based on consequences of high body fat on brain. Fat masses are easier to control due to their lower intelligence and how easily they succumb to their cravings. They can't be a physical threat either. Not only are they lazy, slow, and weak, but also overly reliant on modern comforts. Fat proles won't be able to rebel, and that's even if they manage to realize that they are being exploited.
> Another schizo angle is that fatties are a tool prevent nationalized healthcare and prop insurance industry. They are one of the go to examples to turn the people against the idea of universal health care in the U.S.


The correlation between obesity and low IQ is that idiots like Chris have no idea what a healthy diet is. The "conspiracy towards fat" to the extent that it exists is just food producers trying to sell more subsidised corn syrup.


----------



## Ruin (Aug 10, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> As far as unarmored combat goes, it makes more sense for a woman to fight bottomless than topless. Men risk their danglies if they go into battle with them loose (and it was a risk they took in Ancient Greece's Mediterranean heat, for example), but besides them being smaller targets they don't get nearly as uncomfortable when running around compared to unsupported tits. Bigger things flop around harder, yo.


Bottomless warrior babes are my thing. Imagine being so prudish and joyless you can't enjoy awesome shit like that.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Aug 10, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Maybe they're trying to prove they're not prudes.
> 
> The really funny part for me is that they linked the "NSFW" image, after doing bare saggy tits without any censorship. So coy.


That's what I'm thinking. It just seems weird that they're so supportive of this NSFW image when the character isn't ugly.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Aug 10, 2021)

It's time to say "fuck you" to Zenescope comics again, because they based a sexy cosplayer for a cover and even have a sexy lady calendar.


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Aug 11, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> It's time to say "fuck you" to Zenescope comics again, because they based a sexy cosplayer for a cover and even have a sexy lady calendar.


I wish Wincenworks would shut up. He is a pervert who pretends to be a gentleman.

God, I hate male feminists.

Also, that Leena Vamp lady is a Z-list actress. Yeah, she’s pretty but she’s basically a nobody.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Aug 11, 2021)

Grumpy Pickle Rick said:


> I wish Wincenworks would shut up. He is a pervert who pretends to be a gentleman.
> 
> God, I hate male feminists.


There was even a response poster who called Zenoscope scum. Honestly their comics (granted it's been a while since I last read one) aren't as soft porny as their alternative covers can get. Their regular covers are pretty basic though a bit cheesecake. And I do like their Grimm Tales of Terror comics. Yes, they do have adult stuff, but at least they're honest about it. Though I wish that some of the artists didn't suffer from same face syndrome (I'm looking at you J. Scott Campbell). Then again, maybe I just like pin-ups and looking at beautiful people.

Besides, if you want scummy, check out Dark Brain comics where the creator obviously has a rape fetish and finds his work deep and edgy.


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Aug 11, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> There was even a response poster who called Zenoscope scum. Honestly their comics (granted it's been a while since I last read one) aren't as soft porny as their alternative covers can get. Their regular covers are pretty basic though a bit cheesecake. And I do like their Grimm Tales of Terror comics. Yes, they do have adult stuff, but at least they're honest about it. Though I wish that some of the artists didn't suffer from same face syndrome (I'm looking at you J. Scott Campbell). Then again, maybe I just like pin-ups and looking at beautiful people.


I read their comics, not really a fan of their stories. I found them to be boring. But I do agree I like Pin-Ups and looking at beautiful people too.




Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Besides, if you want scummy, check out Dark Brain comics where the creator obviously has a rape fetish and finds his work deep and edgy.


Nooo,… thank you!

I hate standards and one of them, ‘is no tape’.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Aug 11, 2021)

Now that I think about it, the covers that they're complaining about are alternate ones they usually sell at conventions and through their website. And the "z-rated" ones have to be bought online at a very high price. Why complain about something that is more obscure? 

Besides it's nice to see a comic company that doesn't bow down to SJWs.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 11, 2021)

Can't say I like the style of those alternate covers. The proportions on the example they had there are so strange.

Fortunately, I can just choose not to buy their product if it doesn't please me. Amazing how that is, isn't it?


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Aug 14, 2021)

BABD shares so funny captioned old school game art and this line from the article...



> t’s easy to dismiss this as “product of its time” or just something of by-gone days, particularly as the current management of Wizards of the Coast and the connected companies have been very actively trying to do better - but its important to remember that these are essentially formative works both in tabletop roleplayiing games and fantasy in general.
> 
> That’s… that’s a problem.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Aug 14, 2021)

When are they going to tackle the topic of covers to cheap lady smut?





I don't think these guys are interested in romancing women.


Spoiler










Spoiler: This is what a real cowboy looks like


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Aug 14, 2021)

Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> When are they going to tackle the topic of covers to cheap lady smut?
> View attachment 2445918


Well, my dear smokey hole, that will probably never happen. Much like TSR/Wizards of the coast will never stop sales of their old games suppliments with "problematic" covers which is what I'm sure BABD would love to see.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Aug 14, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Well, my dear smokey hole, that will probably never happen. Much like TSR/Wizards of the coast will never stop sales of their old games suppliments with "problematic" covers which is what I'm sure BABD would love to see.


Oh I know it won't ever happen. Covers like that and old games are funny because they're so cheezy, it's part of the charm.

Things have changed A LOT over the years, these days no one involved in the production process would be able to keep a straight face while deciding to make a cover like that of Barbarian for the Amiga(previous mentions of barbarians made me think of it. If it was made today it would be because it's ridiculous and kitschy.


Seriously, isn't that really funny in a very 80's way?


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Aug 14, 2021)

Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> Oh I know it won't ever happen. Covers like that and old games are funny because they're so cheezy, it's part of the charm.
> 
> Things have changed A LOT over the years, these days no one involved in the production process would be able to keep a straight face while deciding to make a cover like that of Barbarian for the Amiga(previous mentions of barbarians made me think of it. If it was made today it would be because it's ridiculous and kitschy.
> View attachment 2446110
> Seriously, isn't that really funny in a very 80's way?


The 80s and a bit of the early 90s were like that. You're right about there being a charm to it.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Aug 14, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> > product of its time


Looks like BABD - like the rest of the Cult of Woke - believes in "Whig History" - the cult-like notion that "progress" is a single, linear, one way path to a Tower of Babel-esque "heaven" on Earth (of cybernetics, soy, living in the pod, eating the bugs, etc), achieved by Science™ and social "justice".



Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> When are they going to tackle the topic of covers to cheap lady smut?


In Current Year, female sexuality is still seen as good while straight male sexuality is seen as "toxic"?


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Aug 14, 2021)

ToroidalBoat said:


> Looks like BABD - like the rest of the Cult of Woke - believes in "Whig History" - the cult-like notion that "progress" is a single, linear, one way path to a Tower of Babel-esque "heaven" on Earth (of cybernetics, soy, living in the pod, eating the bugs, etc), achieved by *Science*™ and *social "justice".*


I never understood why sjws view science and social as a solution to all their problems.

What is the big deal?


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Aug 14, 2021)

Grumpy Pickle Rick said:


> I never understood why sjws view science and social as a solution to all their problems.


Something has gotta replace God to them?


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Aug 14, 2021)

ToroidalBoat said:


> Something has gotta replace God to them?


You might have a point there.

Has anyone noticed that society(mainly sjws) have started replacing traditions and religions with fantasy and science-fiction?


----------



## weirdMcGee (Aug 17, 2021)

Grumpy Pickle Rick said:


> You might have a point there.
> 
> Has anyone noticed that society(mainly sjws) have started replacing traditions and religions with fantasy and science-fiction?



now that I think about it, I’ve been noticing  a trend lately where people simp over fictional characters and celebrities  more than real people which might explain BaBd weirdly hypocritical stance on a lot of things. I still remember  that time when ozzy was trying so desperately to defend her magical girl waifu from being scrutinized despite easily passing the bikini armor bingo ( and quite frankly, I’ve grown to hate that anime as of late).

it’s this irrational worship of unconventional means which causes a lot of issues to arose and I’m concerned this blind overconfidence placed upon science might be the thing that leads to the left’s downfall.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 17, 2021)

Reposting this one since it got lost to the rollback but it was a good post and I still had the page open on another window by accident.



> Judge Dredd said:
> Meanwhile, cows like Moviebob will unironically say that Marvel characters are the gods of our time.


Oh, that bullshit annoys me to no end, because it betrays an incredibly _condescending _view of ancient peoples and their religions.

These people _believed _in their deities. They respected them, because in their worldview these entities physically affected the world around them in strange and often terrifying ways. They performed rituals that we, with our half-forgotten high-school physics and biology classes, can't understand because they follow _their own_ internal logic completely disconnected from natural phenomena they were not even aware of. They didn't know that spirits and gods were fictions created to fill the gaps in their understanding of the world the way we know now. This postmodern ironic "surely, they must have all been atheists or stupid" bullshit can't be tossed in the trash heap of history soon enough.

Movieblob might perhaps be so disconnected from reality that he truly believe Marvel characters to be real entities that affect the world around us, but _most_ people understand those characters to be fiction. They're not gods, they're the talking foxes and hares of Aesop's tales.

Sorry for the OT. Let me get back on track. BABD: boo, boobies bad. Bulbous bloomers, boss.




Spoiler: Full screencap of the last page, just in case






And I just noticed my timezone settings are wrong. Let me fix that.


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Aug 17, 2021)

weirdMcGee said:


> now that I think about it, I’ve been noticing  a trend lately where people simp over fictional characters and celebrities  more than real people which might explain BaBd weirdly hypocritical stance on a lot of things. I still remember  that time when ozzy was trying so desperately to defend her magical girl waifu from being scrutinized despite easily passing the bikini armor bingo ( and quite frankly, I’ve brown to hate that anime as of late).


I’ve noticed that too!

Why are people idolizing fictional characters and celebrities today?

Heck, some have started deifying certain characters. Elevating them to the status of gods, which is ridiculous.

Yeah, fiction is fun and all but it isn’t real. I love my favorite characters but I know they’re not real.

Why are people worshiping this stuff so much?


----------



## weirdMcGee (Aug 18, 2021)

Grumpy Pickle Rick said:


> I’ve noticed that too!
> 
> Why are people idolizing fictional characters and celebrities today?
> 
> ...


The phenomenon can be observed whenever a tall or buff woman appears in the media. The majority of these people reduced them to these "please step on me" queens rather than actual human beings. It is sickening how frequently this occurs. I have seen this happen with Jasper in SU, Abby in TLOU, and even recently with Peggy carter in What If. As soon as you judge them based on their character rather than their appearance, they assume you are a misogynistic monster who is a coward instead of an honest individual with an opinion.

You can put a buff girl in the most horniest outfits there is and they still wouldn't give a shit, because their lesbian lizard brains coom at the sight of a chick with a six pack.



Spoiler



Artistically and creatively, my biggest fear is that these degenerates will turn my tomboyish muscular characters into literal sex objects of pain, never regarding them as people. Hell, half of these fuckers probably envision them in literal lesbian sex orgies when a good portion of them are straight.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Aug 21, 2021)

weirdMcGee said:


> The phenomenon can be observed whenever a tall or buff woman appears in the media. The majority of these people reduced them to these "please step on me" queens rather than actual human beings.


That could be seen when articles about RE8 was published. "Creepy" was looking at Lady D's chest, "normal and healthy" was imagining her crushing YOU! to death with her enormous ass or feet.

It's on Kotaku or Polygon, can't remember.


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Aug 21, 2021)

Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> "Creepy" was looking at Lady D's chest, "normal and healthy" was imagining her crushing YOU! to death with her enormous ass or feet.


Feminist influence going strong - they would not know actual healthy sexuality if it slapped them, just look at older feminist fantasy and count how much has "enlightened" societies okaying incest (trust me, it is NOT just LeGuin's fucking omegaverse planet).


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Aug 21, 2021)

UnsufficentBoobage said:


> Feminist influence going strong - they would not know actual healthy sexuality if it slapped them, just look at older feminist fantasy and count how much has "enlightened" societies okaying incest (trust me, it is NOT just LeGuin's fucking omegaverse planet).


Go younger. Someone I know picked a random book in a class about children's literature and it was award nominated and about a romantic incestuous relationship between a brother and sister... "Mika left her on a pile of mats in the equipment shed" ... then he left and entered the military to get away from their verboten reltions.

The YA ladies is paving the way for a horrible future.


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Aug 21, 2021)

Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> The YA ladies is paving the way for a horrible future



The actual young adults, thankfully, seem to not be reading this but _ HOLY FUCK_


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Aug 21, 2021)

Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> Go younger. Someone I know picked a random book in a class about children's literature and it was award nominated and about a romantic incestuous relationship between a brother and sister... "Mika left her on a pile of mats in the equipment shed" ... then he left and entered the military to get away from their verboten reltions.
> 
> The YA ladies is paving the way for a horrible future.


Why is it these YA women are complete degenerates?


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Aug 21, 2021)

Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> Go younger. Someone I know picked a random book in a class about children's literature and it was award nominated and about a romantic incestuous relationship between a brother and sister... "Mika left her on a pile of mats in the equipment shed" ... then he left and entered the military to get away from their verboten reltions.
> 
> The YA ladies is paving the way for a horrible future.


What is it with zoomers and incest? Is t all the grooming?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Aug 21, 2021)

UnsufficentBoobage said:


> The actual young adults, thankfully, seem to not be reading this but _ HOLY FUCK_


Thankfully, yes. But I saw a study that said the actual YA target doesn't like ambiguous endings, they want a black/white situation that delineates who is good and who is not. In relation to that study I read that young people falls asleep reading Tom Clancy novels, but that's healthy. I don't know if this forum covered it, but that fan fiction site got some girls to put ginger buttplugs up their ass...

There's a lot of problems but like I said previously, educating young women on what they enjoy is not realistic. It leads to sad stories.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Aug 21, 2021)

Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> Thankfully, yes. But I saw a study that said the actual YA target doesn't like ambiguous endings, they want a black/white situation that delineates who is good and who is not. In relation to that study I read that young people falls asleep reading Tom Clancy novels, but that's healthy. I don't know if this forum covered it, but that fan fiction site got some girls to put ginger buttplugs up their ass...
> 
> There's a lot of problems but like I said previously, educating young women on what they enjoy is not realistic. It leads to sad stories.


We are doomed


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Aug 21, 2021)

Grumpy Pickle Rick said:


> Why is it these YA women are complete degenerates?


Feminism. 



From The Uncanny Valley said:


> What is it with zoomers and incest? Is t all the grooming?


Single child households, with extended family nonexistent or childfree. 



Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> But I saw a study that said the actual YA target doesn't like ambiguous endings, they want a black/white situation that delineates who is good and who is not. In relation to that study I read that young people falls asleep reading Tom Clancy novels, but that's healthy. I don't know if this forum covered it, but that fan fiction site got some girls to put ginger buttplugs up their ass...
> 
> There's a lot of problems but like I said previously, educating young women on what they enjoy is not realistic. It leads to sad stories.


I think it is because modern society slows the maturity - saw a chick calling 14 year old in a book set in the past, acting adult, "unrealistic".

WHY DID I LOOK UP GINGER THING

But modern young women are literally disallowed from liking normal things, lest they get ostracised. This is a problem.
Besides, they are also often taught to avoid actual men...


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Aug 21, 2021)

From The Uncanny Valley said:


> What is it with zoomers and incest? Is t all the grooming?


I think it's a lot of projection in some form, they're not into getting sexually abused themselves but if Snape puts his magic wand into Harry when he's twelve... and it rolls from there, since they will never be the victims or the perpetrators they can watch the story being written, sort of, and then re-write it. There's a thread on this forum about killers being excused and having fan-girls because they're too handsome.

I think it goes hand-in-hand with true crime in some way. Fake crime is not as good, someone really had to get hurt to get the tingles tingling.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Aug 22, 2021)

I find it interesting that they claim that there is cleavage and underboob on this outfit when no boobflesh is being shown.


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Aug 22, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> I find it interesting that they claim that there is cleavage and underboob on this outfit when no boobflesh is being shown.


Okay, I’m beginning to think wincenworks is autistic. *Severely *autistic*.*


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Aug 22, 2021)

Grumpy Pickle Rick said:


> Okay, I’m beginning to think wincenworks is autistic. *Severely *autistic*.*


This is real grasping of straws on Wincenwork's part. I'd also say that the amount of coverage on the limbs is about the same as for the torso.


----------



## weirdMcGee (Aug 22, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> I find it interesting that they claim that there is cleavage and underboob on this outfit when no boobflesh is being shown.


>genshin impact

god I’m not ready for their horrid redesigns


----------



## Shaka Brah (Aug 23, 2021)

weirdMcGee said:


> >genshin impact
> 
> god I’m not ready for their horrid redesigns


Imagine if the thing that finally breaks BABD is insane woke genshin fans.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Aug 23, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> I find it interesting that they claim that there is cleavage and underboob on this outfit when no boobflesh is being shown.


The good stuff is their _*snort* chuckle, are we to believe that it's a magical xylophone..._ at the clipping of the bowstring.


----------



## Kotol (Aug 23, 2021)

Shaka Brah said:


> Imagine if the thing that finally breaks BABD is insane woke genshin fans.


It would be pretty funny. We are talking about a fanbase of mostly based Chinamen, who will never give a shit about what whitey or joggers say.

My favourite community moment was a race-baiting fat negress cosplaying as Lisa. When people told her they didn't like it, she lashed out, only for people to call her a Hilichurl (the Hill Troll enemies), in both looks and behaviour. She got perma-banned from the Genshin reddit, the others got off free.


----------



## Shaka Brah (Aug 23, 2021)

Kotol said:


> It would be pretty funny. We are talking about a fanbase of mostly based Chinamen, who will never give a shit about what whitey or joggers say.
> 
> My favourite community moment was a race-baiting fat negress cosplaying as Lisa. When people told her they didn't like it, she lashed out, only for people to call her a Hilichurl (the Hill Troll enemies), in both looks and behaviour. She got perma-banned from the Genshin reddit, the others got off free.


Based Chinamen, and absolutely crack smoking insane liberal zoomers who hate anyone who gets in the way of their ships. They'll be taking friendly AND enemy fire for saying Genshin is exploitative.


----------



## weirdMcGee (Aug 23, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> I find it interesting that they claim that there is cleavage and underboob on this outfit when no boobflesh is being shown.


It's the vacuum sealed tits apparently. Even though I'm not the biggest fan of her design (the one in Kazuha's cutscene was way better while still being appealing), even that might be too hot for them.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Aug 23, 2021)

weirdMcGee said:


> It's the vacuum sealed tits apparently. Even though I'm not the biggest fan of her design (the one in Kazuha's cutscene was way better while still being appealing), even that might be too hot for them.


Probably, but it still feels like grasping for straws to me.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Aug 25, 2021)

Once again, Wincenworks complains about those "Developmentally stunted cishet manchildren " twice.


----------



## weirdMcGee (Aug 25, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Once again, Wincenworks complains about those "Developmentally stunted cishet manchildren " twice.


what does this man gain from any of this? what does he gain from these long rants about the "mean cishet chuds" ruining everything? maybe the flim was probably not good or that maybe not everyone enjoyed it? granted, I haven't watch Jennifer's body just a few clips but the clips I've seen clearly have a sexual bent to it even when it's played up for horror. Then again it if was believed that the film itself was just badly marketed then maybe he has some merit but the whole film is a schlock fest, what did he expect?


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Aug 25, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Once again, Wincenworks complains about those "Developmentally stunted cishet manchildren " twice.


That link in the end opens about:blank for me, which could be Firefox fuckery again, but is, in-context, absolutely hillarious.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Aug 25, 2021)

weirdMcGee said:


> what does this man gain from any of this? what does he gain from these long rants about the "mean cishet chuds" ruining everything? maybe the flim was probably not good or that maybe not everyone enjoyed it? granted, I haven't watch Jennifer's body just a few clips but the clips I've seen clearly have a sexual bent to it even when it's played up for horror. Then again it if was believed that the film itself was just badly marketed then maybe he has some merit but the whole film is a schlock fest, what did he expect?


I'm guessing he wants pats on the head from SJWs and hopefully some poon.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 25, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> I'm guessing he wants pats on the head from SJWs and hopefully some poon.


Has _anyone _ever gotten pussy from ideological simping like that? Because I keep hearing about men doing it, but I never saw it actually working. Sure, these guys sometimes get "girlfriends", but it's always very clear who wears the strap-on in their relationships.


----------



## Caddchef (Aug 25, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Has _anyone _ever gotten pussy from ideological simping like that? Because I keep hearing about men doing it, but I never saw it actually working. Sure, these guys sometimes get "girlfriends", but it's always very clear who wears the strap-on in their relationships.


Of course not, it's literally a vagina repellent.


----------



## weirdMcGee (Aug 25, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Has _anyone _ever gotten pussy from ideological simping like that? Because I keep hearing about men doing it, but I never saw it actually working. Sure, these guys sometimes get "girlfriends", but it's always very clear who wears the strap-on in their relationships.


Women unironically hate male feminist because a good lot of thing are actually more sexist than non-feminist ones. Atleast the self-proclaimed ones tend to be.

there’s a reason a lot women would rather simp over nice himbo guys or grumpy  yet polite nerds over some beta male cucks.


----------



## Shaka Brah (Aug 25, 2021)

weirdMcGee said:


> Women unironically hate male feminist because a good lot of thing are actually more sexist than non-feminist ones. Atleast the self-proclaimed ones tend to be.
> 
> there’s a reason a lot women would rather simp over nice himbo guys or grumpy  yet polite nerds over some beta male cucks.


Also men like that tend to be very wishy-washy with no principles and no beliefs except what they think people will like them to say. Women don't like weak men.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Aug 26, 2021)

Wincenworks drinks fake dudebro tears while singing the praises of The Last of Us 2. I wonder if he'd be praising that game if Abby (the buff dad-killer) was pretty.


----------



## Caddchef (Aug 26, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Wincenworks drinks fake dudebro tears while singing the praises of The Last of Us 2. I wonder if he'd be praising that game if Abby (the buff dad-killer) was pretty.


Wait so dude-bros hate buff women now? I can't keep up.


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Aug 26, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Wincenworks drinks fake dudebro tears while singing the praises of The Last of Us 2. I wonder if he'd be praising that game if Abby (the buff dad-killer) was pretty.


God, I hate myself for reading that blog.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Aug 27, 2021)

Hey, it's ok for bards (and other classes) to be slutty as long as they're men.


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Aug 27, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Hey, it's ok for bards (and other classes) to be slutty as long as they're men.


Wow, just . I’m beginning to think he’s gay and a pervert. Also, I’m glad I was never into RPGs as a kid.

Why are male feminists some of the biggest perverts?


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Aug 27, 2021)

Grumpy Pickle Rick said:


> Wow, just . I’m beginning to think he’s gay and a pervert.
> 
> Why are male feminists some of the biggest perverts?


Probably the same reason why "family values" politicians and evangelists are.


----------



## Jet Fuel Johnny (Aug 27, 2021)

Grumpy Pickle Rick said:


> Wow, just . I’m beginning to think he’s gay and a pervert. Also, I’m glad I was never into RPGs as a kid.
> 
> Why are male feminists some of the biggest perverts?


They compensate for being feminine and not getting pussy by thinking degeneracy will impress women.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Aug 28, 2021)

Today we get a nod to a feminist D&D podcast and how much he loves stats. Not only do they like to complain about boobarmor, but they also don't like how Lord Soth and Strahd have dead women in their stories,


----------



## weirdMcGee (Aug 28, 2021)

Caddchef said:


> Wait so dude-bros hate buff women now? I can't keep up.
> 
> View attachment 2482885


nah, plenty of guys like buff chicks but lord forbid she looks too curvy or "womanly" to be deemed a true muscle goddess.


----------



## madethistocomment (Aug 28, 2021)

I'd bet money that Wincenworks is a sex pest. Men like him (especially ones who shit on female characters with even a hint of feminity/sensuality) are almost always massive creeps in a poorly-made disguise, and he _*seriously* _sets off my weirdo alarm.


----------



## SpumbleSplabloo (Aug 28, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Today we get a nod to a feminist D&D podcast and how much he loves stats. Not only do they like to complain about boobarmor, but they also don't like how Lord Soth and Strahd have dead women in their stories,


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Aug 28, 2021)

SpumbleSplabloo said:


> View attachment 2488954


It makes me wonder what they consider fully clothed. Is it the BABD idea that women should follow Sharia law (minus the hijab) or can they show some skin?


----------



## Peasant (Aug 28, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Has _anyone _ever gotten pussy from ideological simping like that? Because I keep hearing about men doing it, but I never saw it actually working. Sure, these guys sometimes get "girlfriends", but it's always very clear who wears the strap-on in their relationships.


That's not the point; it's generally to provide cover for their sex pest antics.

While I'm not usually one to compare humans to animals, I find the orangutan an apt metaphor for male feminists. If a male finds himself overshadowed by a more dominant male during his transition to adulthood, then his masculine features won't develop and he'll instead try to score mates through rape. The resemblance is striking.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Sep 2, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> It makes me wonder what they consider fully clothed. Is it the BABD idea that women should follow Sharia law (minus the hijab) or can they show some skin?


At this point I'm starting to think this is their ideal.


Other than Remo this might be the nerdiest post I've ever made.


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Sep 2, 2021)

Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> At this point I'm starting to think this is their ideal.
> View attachment 2505906
> 
> Other than Remo this might be the nerdiest post I've ever made.


Wow, she’s ugly.

Who is this character?


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 2, 2021)

Grumpy Pickle Rick said:


> Wow, she’s ugly.
> 
> Who is this character?


It's a Genestealer Cultist from Warhammer 40,000. From the looks of it, she's an early-stage hybrid.

So yeah, not even fully human.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Sep 2, 2021)

Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> At this point I'm starting to think this is their ideal.
> View attachment 2505906
> 
> Other than Remo this might be the nerdiest post I've ever made.


The armpits and upper arms are bare as well as you can see some sideboob so that would be a no from them.


----------



## weirdMcGee (Sep 3, 2021)

Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> At this point I'm starting to think this is their ideal.
> View attachment 2505906
> 
> Other than Remo this might be the nerdiest post I've ever made.


You think the same people who thought kujo Sara was lewd would let this slide? While I agree with some posters that she is not hot by any means, I am fine with it when it makes sense. The issue with babd is they want characters to be ugly for no reason just to be spiteful assholes. I feel like they’re  lying to themselves by believing  any of these positive examples are somehow “sexy”. They are not, atleast not in a lot of peoples’ eyes.


----------



## Belvedere (Sep 3, 2021)

weirdMcGee said:


> ... I am fine with it when it makes sense. The issue with babd is they want characters to be ugly for no reason just to be spiteful assholes. I feel like they’re lying to themselves by believing  any of these positive examples are somehow “sexy”. They are not, atleast not in a lot of peoples’ eyes.



You need to understand that there is underlying post-modernist ideology that controls the opinions and thoughts of BABD:  They believe that through pure ideological indoctrination they can overwrite male human nature.

They believe that what men find attractive and sexually arousing is entirely socially constructed, that somehow if society pushes for "progressive" beauty standards and censor/erase traditional  female beauty then all of the sudden men will lust for frumpy faced, hairy, out of shape, land whales, tranny dangerhairs.

No amount of social engineering is going to overwrite countless millennia of human evolution and the instincts that have helped our species to perpetuate itself by selecting the very features that signal health, fertility and child bearing characteristics in women that men find so irresistible.

BABD is literally triggered by biological reality and rage at it rather than improving themselves from being evolutive dead ends.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Sep 3, 2021)

@Belvedere - You also have to bring their token male, Wincenworks, into this. What does he benefit from all of this?


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Sep 3, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> @Belvedere - You also have to bring their token male, Wincenworks, into this. What does he benefit from all of this?


That’s a good point, what does that loser get from all this?


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 4, 2021)

Wincenworks gets what most people get out of this whole thing: clout.

The actual True Believers are a tiny minority. Most people are in it for social reasons and perceived benefits. They want to belong and they want to lord over other people while covering for their own inadequacies and crimes. After all, what's the count on supposedly ultra-woke "male feminists" revealed as sex pests right now? I'm pretty sure we're well into the three digits on public callouts on twitter alone so far.


----------



## Belvedere (Sep 5, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> @Belvedere - You also have to bring their token male, Wincenworks, into this. What does he benefit from all of this?





Grumpy Pickle Rick said:


> That’s a good point, what does that loser get from all this?



As @Corn Flakes said, that is the most of it. it is to virtue signal and go with the prevailing narrative that is running rampant is social media circles because they perceptive it as being the side that is winning the culture war.  Winceworks and the like do it so because they see it as a way to advance socially, make connections and being part of the progressive totem pole because if not seen as "allies" they intermediately would be categorized as "evul cis huait males".   Male feminist must also believe that if personal standards are lowered across the board, then stereotypical neckbeard would have a chance to be seen as valid a choice for women.   Nevermind the fact that BABD has shown that they salivate over the image of beefcake buff men in loincloths and would not have such regard for the weak soyface crowd of men that makes a great part of the progressive left.  

Also there is this:


Spoiler: Always relevant.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 5, 2021)

Now the website seems a little more stable, I'll add something to my previous argument:

Lots of _women _spouting this bullshit aren't True Believers either. But they think that if they can make beautiful women inaccessible, it'll result in more men going for them. Not because the men have had their minds (and basic instincts) changed, but simply due to a lack of options. Unfortunately for them, the hunky himbos they're looking for are usually either gay, or already taken by prettier women so they often end up stuck with the male feminists (or worse, the troons). The amount of dumpy "feminists" with pasty, scraggly-bearded, scrawny soy-blooded "partners" out there on twitter bears me out.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Sep 5, 2021)

I will agree that the outfit would be hard to move in, but once again, why does he check "cleavage" on the bingo card when there's no flesh being shown?


----------



## woowie queen (Sep 5, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> I will agree that the outfit would be hard to move in, but once again, why does he check "cleavage" on the bingo card when there's no flesh being shown?


because of the boobplate? silly, i know.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Sep 5, 2021)

woowie queen said:


> because of the boobplate? silly, i know.


But boobplate already has its own category


----------



## Caddchef (Sep 5, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> But boobplate already has its own category


No one ever said the bingo works, made sense or prooves anything, not even BABD.


----------



## A skinny fat man (Sep 5, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> I will agree that the outfit would be hard to move in, but once again, why does he check "cleavage" on the bingo card when there's no flesh being shown?



I also gotta ask why they also had "random patches of skin uncovered" She does need to be able to move her legs, and that's the only "uncovered" skin I can see even though she's wearing tights.


----------



## weirdMcGee (Sep 5, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> But boobplate already has its own category


which made me think they were cheating at their own games just to get mad at something.


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Sep 5, 2021)

weirdMcGee said:


> which made me think they were cheating at their own games just to get mad at something.


I agree.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 5, 2021)

weirdMcGee said:


> which made me think they were cheating at their own games just to get mad at something.


That's pretty much the whole set-up in a nutshell. Salty ladies getting salty at fictional women who look better than they do. And instead of letting go and enjoying their lives in some other, more productive way, they keep looking for more pretty fictional women to be salty at.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Sep 5, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> That's pretty much the whole set-up in a nutshell. Salty ladies getting salty at fictional women who look better than they do. And instead of letting go and enjoying their lives in some other, more productive way, they keep looking for more pretty fictional women to be salty at.


Don't forget the try-hard token male.


----------



## Mr. Bung (Sep 5, 2021)

Shaka Brah said:


> Also men like that tend to be very wishy-washy with no principles and no beliefs except what they think people will like them to say. Women don't like weak men.


Through all the bullshit we can see that it's the cishet men that act traditionally that achieve the most success with women, business etc. Some people may not like you for it, but as they say you can't please everyone. Someone will hate you no matter how you behave.


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Sep 6, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> That's pretty much the whole set-up in a nutshell. Salty ladies getting salty at fictional women who look better than they do. And instead of letting go and enjoying their lives in some other, more productive way, they keep looking for more pretty fictional women to be salty at.


I wish these women would understand there’s always going to be someone prettier than them. Both in real life and in fiction.




Mr. Bung said:


> Some people may not like you for it, but as they say you can't please everyone. Someone will hate you no matter how you behave.


Exactly.

One thing I’ve learned in life, that it’s a waste of time trying to please anyone else but yourself. Don’t focus on the people who hate you. Just focus on yourself and the people who love you.


----------



## weirdMcGee (Sep 6, 2021)

Grumpy Pickle Rick said:


> I wish these women would understand there’s always going to be someone prettier than them. Both in real life and in fiction.


or really someone better. Trust me, it's more positive and more progressive to love yourself than comparing yourself to others especially fictional women. 

That stuff can fuck some people up and get their minds all bunched up because of it. If anything, most of this content is giving me some real unintentional "nlog" vibes than anything. The fact that ozzie looks like your average nerdy nlog isn't helping their case.


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Sep 6, 2021)

weirdMcGee said:


> or really someone better. Trust me, it's more positive and more progressive to love yourself than comparing yourself to others especially fictional women.


Agreed. You should love yourself and love the people that care for you.



weirdMcGee said:


> That stuff can fuck some people up and get their minds all bunched up because of it.


Agreed.

I’ve seen many people get their brains all messed up because of an obsession with fiction.

It’s honestly sad.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Sep 8, 2021)

@Belvedere "You need to understand that there is underlying post-modernist ideology that controls the opinions and thoughts of BABD: They believe that through pure ideological indoctrination they can overwrite male human nature."

I think they, and a lot of people in the lefty SJ sphere, thinks that they, in a way, can flunk you from class. It can be seen in a lot of the current "listen and learn" lecturing where these people see themselves as the teacher/authority that determines if you've passed or failed.


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Sep 11, 2021)

Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> I think they, and a lot of people in the lefty SJ sphere, thinks that they, in a way, can flunk you from class. It can be seen in a lot of the current "listen and learn" lecturing where these people see themselves as the teacher/authority that determines if you've passed or failed.


You know that’s one of the things I don’t understand about SJWS, why do they try to control everything?

You can’t control everything, nobody can. Many people have tried to control the world (Hitler, Julius Caesar, etc) and it usually ends badly for them.

Why do control so badly?


----------



## Thiletonomics (Sep 11, 2021)

Grumpy Pickle Rick said:


> You know that’s one of the things I don’t understand about SJWS, why do they try to control everything?
> 
> You can’t control everything, nobody can. Many people have tried to control the world (Hitler, Julius Caesar, etc) and it usually ends badly for them.
> 
> Why do control so badly?



It's the feeling of "owning" people that are actually attractive, that drives them for some reason. Not to mention how it seems like all of the franchises going down the toilet, because someone in charge of them wants to intentionally kill off the franchise for good.

Also, because of the attempts to "kill off the past", i.e. finding certain old media as being problematic that needs to be shut down forever, means that those people that want control, usually don't learn the lessons about the people that have tried to do so, and failed.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 11, 2021)

Grumpy Pickle Rick said:


> You know that’s one of the things I don’t understand about SJWS, why do they try to control everything?
> 
> You can’t control everything, nobody can. Many people have tried to control the world (Hitler, Julius Caesar, etc) and it usually ends badly for them.
> 
> Why do control so badly?


Remember that 1984 and Animal Farm were written by a disillusioned socialist warning about the awful things that can happen if someone subverts the system "for the greater good".

I'm not going to say these people read those books, but they read the same books Orwell read when he wrote them. And as opposed to being horrified by their playbook, they just said _"that's great! Let's do that!"_. They want control because they think once they have it they can implement perfect order. And in that perfect order, they'll be at the top. For all their talk about helping the disenfranchised, all they're doing is grabbing harder and harder for power and trying to make things such that their power can't even be challenged.

It's tyranny wearing a Carebears t-shirt.


----------



## Belvedere (Sep 11, 2021)

Grumpy Pickle Rick said:


> You know that’s one of the things I don’t understand about SJWS, why do they try to control everything?
> 
> You can’t control everything, nobody can. Many people have tried to control the world (Hitler, Julius Caesar, etc) and it usually ends badly for them.
> 
> Why do control so badly?



Those who cannot control themselves try to control others.

It is a psychological principle that shows that people who do not have the self discipline or the mental strength to keep their behavior or emotions in check will instead try to externalize the blame of their instabilities and therefore control the behavior of other to manipulate them.   This is why SJWs are such authoritarian busybodies, because they are maladjusted individuals with frail egos.

People who are well adjusted individuals have developed "thick skin" and respond with stoicism and level headed refrain towards thing that they might find offensive or disagreeable, therefore they can continue on with their lives without being affected by that which they don't approve off, nor do they concern themselves with meddling with other people's lives

Compared that to the mentally weak SJW stereotype that demand of others not to be problematic, those who clamor for safe spaces, trigger warnings and censorship of any and all content that they deem offensive.  They are control freaks of others because they are unwilling to look in the mirror and point to themselves as the source of their misery.  Their behavior is self defeating because the more they get their way, the mentally weaker they become and it is also why they never are satisfied or happy regardless how much other people bend over to please them.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Sep 12, 2021)

Once again, cleavage is counted when there's no boobflesh.


----------



## Caddchef (Sep 13, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Once again, cleavage is counted when there's no boobflesh.


They also check boobplate when the character is wearing a close fitting sneaking suit with no front armour (which they also take a point for), at this point they may as well change the box to "has breasts".


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Sep 13, 2021)

Caddchef said:


> They also check boobplate when the character is wearing a close fitting sneaking suit with no front armour (which they also take a point for), at this point they may as well change the box to "has breasts".


Especially ones that go beyond an a-cup.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 13, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Especially ones that go beyond an a-cup.


Makes me wonder just how saggy these ladies have 'em that they're so against any boobage on screen.


----------



## weirdMcGee (Sep 13, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Once again, cleavage is counted when there's no boobflesh.


I just don't get it, her design looks fine barring the unnecessary hip windows


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Sep 13, 2021)

"Bikini Armor Battle Damage" through "They Live" glasses:

"No Fun Allowed & Male Sexuality Bad"


----------



## John Titor (Sep 13, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Once again, cleavage is counted when there's no boobflesh.


Did they seriously try to lecture Japanese developers about their own fucking history?


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Sep 13, 2021)

weirdMcGee said:


> I just don't get it, her design looks fine barring the unnecessary hip windows


I think it's because it's too tight and doesn't look like it fits the era.


----------



## Vault Boy (Sep 13, 2021)

John Titor said:


> Did they seriously try to lecture Japanese developers about their own fucking history?


What do you expect when some of these same people try to push "Latinx" on Spanish speaking countries?

These fuckers are dripping with White Savior complex without any hint of self awareness, of course they'd do this.


----------



## Trilby (Sep 13, 2021)

Vault Boy said:


> What do you expect when some of these same people try to push "Latinx" on Spanish speaking countries?
> 
> These fuckers are dripping with White Savior complex without any hint of self awareness, of course they'd do this.


It's all very sad.


----------



## weirdMcGee (Sep 14, 2021)

Vault Boy said:


> What do you expect when some of these same people try to push "Latinx" on Spanish speaking countries?
> 
> These fuckers are dripping with White Savior complex without any hint of self awareness, of course they'd do this.


I will forever find the very concept of latinx to be inherently funny.


----------



## Vault Boy (Sep 14, 2021)

weirdMcGee said:


> I will forever find the very concept of latinx to be inherently funny.


It sounds like some shitty condom brand and it flies in the face of how Spanish is an inherently gendered language.

I'm not Hispanic, but I'm still pissed about the sheer ignorance and arrogance these morons display.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Sep 14, 2021)

BABD thinks they have a gotcha on the brodudes again. To tell you the truth, that fat-Thor doesn't look very intimidating or mighty.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 14, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> BABD thinks they have a gotcha on the brodudes again. To tell you the truth, that fat-Thor doesn't look very intimidating or mighty.


See, that's the thing... that big ol' beer gut, uncovered, even though he's wearing armor everywhere else... where did I see people complaining about characters wearing incongruous armor? Golly-gee, I cannot for the life of me remember which blog exists entirely to bitch about that exact subject...


----------



## Flaming Insignias (Sep 14, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> BABD thinks they have a gotcha on the brodudes again. To tell you the truth, that fat-Thor doesn't look very intimidating or mighty.


I know that GOW Thor is supposed to be a hedonistic, boorish brute, but whatever dipshit designed him made him look too fat and not muscular enough. I think the manboobs are the big part that make Thor look so pathetic, as the lack of anything resembling pectoral musculature makes his fatness that much more obvious: a strong guy may have a beer gut if they enjoy food and drink, but their pecs would still be quite noticeable.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 14, 2021)

Flaming Insignias said:


> I know that GOW Thor is supposed to be a hedonistic, boorish brute, but whatever dipshit designed him made him look too fat and not muscular enough. I think the manboobs are the big part that make Thor look so pathetic, as the lack of anything resembling pectoral musculature makes his fatness that much more obvious: a strong guy may have a beer gut if they enjoy food and drink, but their pecs would still be quite noticeable.


On a more serious reply, that's the problem with that design. If you look at fat strongmen, you'll notice they all have something in common:






As you said, they have huge pectorals and shoulders to match. We don't usually see it, but they also have very strong backs. That's where upper-body strength comes from. That Thor looks like a wimpy drunk because his chest looks downright _sunken_, and his arms look like sausages without any muscle bulk. One of the artists in a Discord server I'm in was _really _angry about it, so much so he drew over that picture:





Same size belly, but he actually looks _strong_. The artist also mentioned he'd reduce the size of the head by 5-10%, because as it is, with that build and that huge head, "Thor" looks more like an overgrown dwarf instead of a large human.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Sep 14, 2021)

This is reminding me of an old video I saw years ago where Disney characters got "realistic" updates and they made John Smith who was an adventurer and explorer fat (because he was upper class). When all the running and active lifestyle he has in Pocahontas would counter their redesign. Why I bring this up is because the hosts of the video were praising this as if healthy, fit people don't exist. You're either an "unrealistic", non-ugly, fit person or a "realistic" fat slob.


----------



## Trilby (Sep 14, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> This is reminding me of an old video I saw years ago where Disney characters got "realistic" updates and they made John Smith who was an adventurer and explorer fat (because he was upper class). When all the running and active lifestyle he has in Pocahontas would counter their redesign. Why I bring this up is because the hosts of the video were praising this as if healthy, fit people don't exist. You're either an "unrealistic", non-ugly, fit person or a "realistic" fat slob.


I'm sure that's what these sickos want.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 14, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> This is reminding me of an old video I saw years ago where Disney characters got "realistic" updates and they made John Smith who was an adventurer and explorer fat (because he was upper class). When all the running and active lifestyle he has in Pocahontas would counter their redesign.


That's one of those takes that are so retarded they make me go cross-eyed. These people are so horrifyingly _locked_ into their biases they can't even imagine someone who's upper-class and fit... _in an age where most people were fit and obesity was considered sinful at best_. They're so invested in trying to make this worldwide obesity _pandemic_ we've going through for decades now into something normal or even desirable that they ignore basic empirical facts.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Sep 14, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> That's one of those takes that are so retarded they make me go cross-eyed. These people are so horrifyingly _locked_ into their biases they can't even imagine someone who's upper-class and fit... _in an age where most people were fit and obesity was considered sinful at best_. They're so invested in trying to make this worldwide obesity _pandemic_ we've going through for decades now into something normal or even desirable that they ignore basic empirical facts.


I've noticed with modern obesity acceptance types is that those who are mildly obese are looked down upon by the deathfats. They're now trying so hard to pass the deathfats off as healthy and sexy.


----------



## Shaka Brah (Sep 14, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> That's one of those takes that are so retarded they make me go cross-eyed. These people are so horrifyingly _locked_ into their biases they can't even imagine someone who's upper-class and fit... _in an age where most people were fit and obesity was considered sinful at best_. They're so invested in trying to make this worldwide obesity _pandemic_ we've going through for decades now into something normal or even desirable that they ignore basic empirical facts.


He was also a lifelong soldier and a trained cavalryman, who slew several Ottomans in single combat (honor dueling) during the war to push the Turkish invaders out of Europe and got knighthood for it. He went to the New World 2 years after escaping Eastern Europe after some pretty fucked up stuff happened to him after being captured in battle. Suffice to say, he didn't have time to get fat.


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Sep 15, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> BABD thinks they have a gotcha on the brodudes again. To tell you the truth, that fat-Thor doesn't look very intimidating or mighty.





Corn Flakes said:


> See, that's the thing... that big ol' beer gut, uncovered, even though he's wearing armor everywhere else... where did I see people complaining about characters wearing incongruous armor? Golly-gee, I cannot for the life of me remember which blog exists entirely to bitch about that exact subject...





Flaming Insignias said:


> I know that GOW Thor is supposed to be a hedonistic, boorish brute, but whatever dipshit designed him made him look too fat and not muscular enough. I think the manboobs are the big part that make Thor look so pathetic, as the lack of anything resembling pectoral musculature makes his fatness that much more obvious: a strong guy may have a beer gut if they enjoy food and drink, but their pecs would still be quite noticeable.


Hey guys, check out this article I found, apparently they wanted Thor to be a manchild.









						Santa Monica Studio Devs Discuss God of War Thor Physique
					

Santa Monica Studio developers have addressed the discourse surrounding God of War Thor physique. Details inside.




					www.google.com


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Sep 22, 2021)

Vault Boy said:


> These fuckers are dripping with White Savior complex without any hint of self awareness, of course they'd do this.


You know that’s something I’ve always wondered about, why do these sjws have a savior complex?

I knew this one genderqueer girl who had a savior complex and channel it through her self-insert fanfictions.

Why do these people have a White-Knight/savior syndrome. I really don’t understand it.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 22, 2021)

Alright, up extra-early so I can talk to one of the foreign liaisons and the coffee hasn't kicked in yet. Let's fucking go.



Grumpy Pickle Rick said:


> You know that’s something I’ve always wondered about, why do these sjws have a savior complex?
> 
> I knew this one genderqueer girl who had a savior complex and channel it through her self-insert fanfictions.
> 
> Why do these people have a White-Knight/savior syndrome. I really don’t understand it.


It's because their entire worldview is built around a narrative of oppression. Someone is always oppressed, someone is always the oppressor, and these fuckers almost universally belong to the "oppressor" class. Read: white, part-white, and/or wealthy.

If you're the oppressor (a class you're assigned to at birth, remember), it feels much better to go "against" your peers and champion the cause of the oppressed in order to signal how virtuous you are. And so they become white saviors.


----------



## A_throwaway_name62919 (Sep 22, 2021)

Grumpy Pickle Rick said:


> You know that’s something I’ve always wondered about, why do these sjws have a savior complex?
> 
> I knew this one genderqueer girl who had a savior complex and channel it through her self-insert fanfictions.
> 
> Why do these people have a White-Knight/savior syndrome. I really don’t understand it.


It's pretty part and parcel with the whole "social justice warrior" mindset I'd say. At least for the ones acting in good faith. These people hear all about how "people of color" or "LGBT people" are oppressed, and how "white people" and "straight people" are "privileged" and get it into their head that they as "privileged white people" should right the wrongs they hear about. 

That what they're hearing about ranges from historic issues, to surface level takes, to outright propaganda is not something that easily registers with them. Nor that their actions based on it are unlikely to be helpful.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Sep 22, 2021)

Grumpy Pickle Rick said:


> Hey guys, check out this article I found, apparently they wanted Thor to be a manchild.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love how all of these articles basically boil down to "this is what peak male performance looks like, deal with it". While I like the idea of a more stout Thor, given his proclivity for drinking and fighting and eating, I don't think _*BLOATMAXX*_ was the right way to go, especially since his head doesn't fit his body. Like the face and cheekbones say "huge fuckin guy that's mostly fit with some chub" and the body says "I do my 1 rep max, and only my 1 rep max, once a month".


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Sep 24, 2021)

The new Bayonetta game is out and BABD is being civilized about it, especially since the male Bayonetta model isn't ugly.


----------



## Belvedere (Sep 24, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> The new Bayonetta game is out and BABD is being civilized about it, especially since the male Bayonetta model isn't ugly.



I imagine BABD is delighted that as shown in the trailer Bayonetta's hair/clothes no longer go away during her beast summons.  Nintendo/Platinum caved to the the whole "male gaze" narrative.


----------



## weirdMcGee (Sep 25, 2021)

Belvedere said:


> I imagine BABD is delighted that as shown in the trailer Bayonetta's hair/clothes no longer go away during her beast summons.  Nintendo/Platinum caved to the the whole "male gaze" narrative.


or maybe they just wanted to sell the hack and slash elements more? Sure I have my personal grievances with BABD but I got to be honest, unless it's the whole point, cheesecake doesn't add anything to the story. It's mainly there as a hook.

though considering what's happening behind the scenes, I wouldn't fault you for assuming that.


----------



## GoPro (Sep 29, 2021)

Pointless Pedant said:


> The correlation between obesity and low IQ is that idiots like Chris have no idea what a healthy diet is. The "conspiracy towards fat" to the extent that it exists is just food producers trying to sell more subsidised corn syrup.


I looked into it a bit and turns out you are right. I always thought that excess body fat and IQ effect goes both ways. That would make people stuck in a self perpetuating cycle of getting fatter and dumber. It would explain why so many fat people are oblivious to source of their problems or unable to address them. Turns out that they have even fewer excuses than I thought.



Shaka Brah said:


> He was also a lifelong soldier and a trained cavalryman, who slew several Ottomans in single combat (honor dueling) during the war to push the Turkish invaders out of Europe and got knighthood for it. He went to the New World 2 years after escaping Eastern Europe after some pretty fucked up stuff happened to him after being captured in battle. Suffice to say, he didn't have time to get fat.


Not only that, but sailors in that era were not exactly well fed. They had only so much space for supplies, and good chuck of it had to be water, beer, wine, and something like sauerkraut so they do not get scurvy. Hunger and nutrient deprivation were common cases of casualties among sailors and explorers in that era. There are many records of voyages where people had to resort to eating rats and boiled leather. Magellan's journey is probably most well know example of it. If anything, Smith and his shipmates would be skinnier than Pocahontas showed them be.



weirdMcGee said:


> or maybe they just wanted to sell the hack and slash elements more? Sure I have my personal grievances with BABD but I got to be honest, unless it's the whole point, cheesecake doesn't add anything to the story. It's mainly there as a hook.
> 
> though considering what's happening behind the scenes, I wouldn't fault you for assuming that.


But wasn't over the top wacky fanservice one of the selling points of the game and what set it apart from others? New changes make the game look more generic. Blue skinned butterly demon form is like a cheap imitation of devil forms from Devil May Cry games, and red glow is something straight from a lazy AAA release. Model with dynamically changing hair was much more impressive.


----------



## weirdMcGee (Oct 1, 2021)

GoPro said:


> I looked into it a bit and turns out you are right. I always thought that excess body fat and IQ effect goes both ways. That would make people stuck in a self perpetuating cycle of getting fatter and dumber. It would explain why so many fat people are oblivious to source of their problems or unable to address them. Turns out that they have even fewer excuses than I thought.
> 
> 
> Not only that, but sailors in that era were not exactly well fed. They had only so much space for supplies, and good chuck of it had to be water, beer, wine, and something like sauerkraut so they do not get scurvy. Hunger and nutrient deprivation were common cases of casualties among sailors and explorers in that era. There are many records of voyages where people had to resort to eating rats and boiled leather. Magellan's journey is probably most well know example of it. If anything, Smith and his shipmates would be skinnier than Pocahontas showed them be.
> ...


nope, not in this day and age. Sucks it's gone but you got any suggestions, fam?


----------



## Articles and Nudes (Oct 1, 2021)

I notice Kratos still has a chiselled adonis body.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Oct 1, 2021)

Wincenworks drools over another scantly clad, sexy man. Maybe the reason that Thor doesn't dress like this is because he's got no underwear on.


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Oct 1, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Wincenworks drools over another scantly clad, sexy man. Maybe the reason that Thor doesn't dress like this is because he's got no underwear on.


This is one of the reasons why I hate modern capeshit. All the ‘empowerment’ bullshit.

I’m gonna go off topic and ask a question, what is it with these people wanting empowerment in fiction these days?


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Oct 1, 2021)

Grumpy Pickle Rick said:


> This is one of the reasons why I hate modern capeshit. All the ‘empowerment’ bullshit.
> 
> I’m gonna go off topic and ask a question, what is it with these people wanting empowerment in fiction these days?


Maybe it has to do with their own feelings of inferiority.


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Oct 1, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Maybe it has to do with their own feelings of inferiority.


You’re probably right.

A lot of people like empowerment because it makes them feel good about their lives which is good for regular people.

But these SJWs take it to another level.


----------



## Judge Dredd (Oct 1, 2021)

Empowerment fiction (formally escapism or wish fulfilment) has been popular ever since the masses could read. Even before that if you count the old fables. You have a shit life of boring grind, but you can read about great deeds in far away lands. That could be you if only you weren't stuck in your 9-5 and looking after your kids.

Plus, it's fun. You know, that thing we used to have before politics ruined everything?

I think that's why we're seeing so many horny games these days. Right wingers might scoff, calling them coomers, incels, and degenerates, but it's the same idea.


For wokeshit, it's the same but with their politics added. You'll notice how most of them, from Star Wars to capeshit, have a scene where the woke character stands up to their "oppressor", usually punching that sexist guy in the face, destroying the bigot in front of a crowd with a single witty remark, or earning the admiration of all just by existing.

However, there's an unstated major element in most of these works. Their fantasy usually includes oppression of some sort. The trans woman gets cat called by buff chads, fat neckbeards and neo-nazis walk around screaming bigoted things that the masses ignore or agree with, and of course, the president is a Trump stand in. In other words, their fantasy is to be oppressed and fight against it. All without hardship or struggle.


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Oct 1, 2021)

Judge Dredd said:


> Empowerment fiction (formally escapism or wish fulfilment) has been popular ever since the masses could read. Even before that if you count the old fables. You have a shit life of boring grind, but you can read about great deeds in far away lands. That could be you if only you weren't stuck in your 9-5 and looking after your kids.
> 
> Plus, it's fun. You know, that thing we used to have before politics ruined everything?


You’re definitely right about that.

When I was a kid, I use to imagine what it would be like to be Spider-Man or Batman.

And I do like to write about fantasy and sci-fi, as an independent writer. More creative freedom that way.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Oct 1, 2021)

This is OT, but I can't help feeling like Wencenworks might be a closet homo/bisexual with the way he exalts sexy men and sneers at sexy women.


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Oct 2, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> This is OT, but I can't help feeling like Wencenworks might be a closet homo/bisexual with the way he exalts sexy men and sneers at sexy women.


I was thinking the same thing after I read that post.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Oct 2, 2021)

Time to complain about those creeps at Blizzard.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Oct 2, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Time to complain about those creeps at Blizzard.


So they're both dumb _and_ late? BABD should do a crossover episode with Jim Sterling.


----------



## weirdMcGee (Oct 2, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Wincenworks drools over another scantly clad, sexy man. Maybe the reason that Thor doesn't dress like this is because he's got no underwear on.


Isn’t he straight?


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Oct 2, 2021)

weirdMcGee said:


> Isn’t he straight?


That what he _says _on his profile but I think that’s just a lie given his recent posts on ‘empowered men’.


----------



## weirdMcGee (Oct 4, 2021)

Grumpy Pickle Rick said:


> You’re definitely right about that.
> 
> When I was a kid, I use to imagine what it would be like to be Spider-Man or Batman.
> 
> And I do like to write about fantasy and sci-fi, as an independent writer. More creative freedom that way.





Spoiler



speaking as a creative, The only “woke” thing I add in is just organic diversity (not just racial and sexual) with an interesting cast of characters. Yea know, like a sane person would. The fact that these sorts of people seem to treat any minority they write or speak on the behalf of as mindless toddlers really says something.



I’m all for self indulgent power fantasies but does it not get tiring writing stories that remind you of how shitty the current climate is? Literally everyone, with a few exceptions, are kind of sick of it.


----------



## Jet Fuel Johnny (Oct 5, 2021)

weirdMcGee said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They don't have any frame of reference aside from the current climate. To them not having a para-palegic albino eskimo midget with a club foot and syphillis is just as unthinkable as you leaving out the word "The" in your book.

It really shows when you look at the story even a little close.

Where are the characters standing? What are they wearing? What do they look like? Do they stand perfectly still as they speak? Is the world on freeze frame as they talk?

The whole "pare it to the bone then shave some more", and "never use adverbs" and "never use adjectives" and "never use tropes" have led to grey blobs blathering at each other in a gray voice that is perfectly still.

Even the combat scenes and battle scenes are suffering from it.

To quote a great philosopher: You might not have noticed it, but your brain did.


----------



## weirdMcGee (Oct 5, 2021)

Jet Fuel Johnny said:


> They don't have any frame of reference aside from the current climate. To them not having a para-palegic albino eskimo midget with a club foot and syphillis is just as unthinkable as you leaving out the word "The" in your book.
> 
> It really shows when you look at the story even a little close.
> 
> ...


but then how can I be able to envision them however I want? those dang pesky physical descriptors hurt me feelings, yea know? /sneed

real talk, describing a character is not a sin as long as it doesn't take half a page to do it. Just as long as those traits give some insight on the character, then it's fine.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Oct 25, 2021)

weirdMcGee said:


> or maybe they just wanted to sell the hack and slash elements more? Sure I have my personal grievances with BABD but I got to be honest, unless it's the whole point, cheesecake doesn't add anything to the story. It's mainly there as a hook.


In Bayonetta the cheesecake actually serves a purpose. The boiler plate is that she's a woman that displays some kind of sexuality plus she's a witch killing angels with BDSM moves while fighting church who don't like either of those things blah blah blah standard explanation.

But more importantly is that the cheesecake is part of the comedy, Bayonetta is a really funny game just like the DMC series where you laugh out loud at certain points. At least I did. Dante getting an electric guitar in hell that shoots lightning bolts then doing a butt rock solo while stage fireworks go off isn't a cool moment, it's a hilarious moment. Bayonetta is like that as well, the nun intro actually made me look over the shoulder hoping that no one would walk in and see me playing it, even though I was alone in my apartment. The twist is that the sexuality in the comedy(cutscenes) is intentionally uncomfortable and cheesy to the player, it's not erotic in any way in my opinion. It really, really hams it up. Again, just like DMC does with its cool factor. Both of those series are cheesy as fuck and really funny. Raiden running around Arsenal Gear naked while cupping his dick and balls is more sexual than those two games combined.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Oct 25, 2021)

Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> In Bayonetta the cheesecake actually serves a purpose. The boiler plate is that she's a woman that displays some kind of sexuality plus she's a witch killing angels with BDSM moves while fighting church who don't like either of those things blah blah blah standard explanation.
> 
> But more importantly is that the cheesecake is part of the comedy, Bayonetta is a really funny game just like the DMC series where you laugh out loud at certain points. At least I did. Dante getting an electric guitar in hell that shoots lightning bolts then doing a butt rock solo while stage fireworks go off isn't a cool moment, it's a hilarious moment. Bayonetta is like that as well, the nun intro actually made me look over the shoulder hoping that no one would walk in and see me playing it, even though I was alone in my apartment. The twist is that the sexuality in the comedy(cutscenes) is intentionally uncomfortable and cheesy to the player, it's not erotic in any way in my opinion. It really, really hams it up. Again, just like DMC does with its cool factor. Both of those series are cheesy as fuck and really funny. Raiden running around Arsenal Gear naked while cupping his dick and balls is more sexual than those two games combined.


Satire and joking around don't matter to BABD, they'll still throw a fit over scantly-clad ladies.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Oct 26, 2021)

Grumpy Pickle Rick said:


> That what he _says _on his profile but I think that’s just a lie given his recent posts on ‘empowered men’.


He's absolutely doing the male feminist thing where he's sort of trying to back up into that sphere to appear non-threatening(and hide his erection), sort of like a sperm swimming backwards so it appears that it was not actually trying to impregnate the egg.


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Oct 29, 2021)

weirdMcGee said:


> describing a character is not a sin as long as it doesn't take half a page to do it


I subscribe to Sax Rohmer school of "anyone mildly important is getting described 20 times by different other characters" with minor in Robert Jordan's "I will make you visualise all those clothes even if it kills me" and I WILL fight you IRL.


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Oct 29, 2021)

UnsufficentBoobage said:


> I subscribe to Sax Rohmer school of "anyone mildly important is getting described 20 times by different other characters" with minor in Robert Jordan's "I will make you visualise all those clothes even if it kills me" and I WILL fight you IRL.


what?! 

I’m sorry but your post made me laugh.


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Oct 29, 2021)

Grumpy Pickle Rick said:


> what?!


This was a joke on how I think even half-page is fine where it belongs.
Also, read Wheel of Time.


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Oct 29, 2021)

UnsufficentBoobage said:


> This was a joke on how I think even half-page is fine where it belongs.
> Also, read Wheel of Time.


Okay, and I’ve heard about that book.

Is it as good as I’ve heard?


----------



## Jet Fuel Johnny (Oct 29, 2021)

Grumpy Pickle Rick said:


> Okay, and I’ve heard about that book.
> 
> Is it as good as I’ve heard?


No.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Nov 1, 2021)

Grumpy Pickle Rick said:


> Okay, and I’ve heard about that book.
> 
> Is it as good as I’ve heard?


It starts off kinda good, it felt like it could be wrapped up as a trilogy at most, but then there's 13 more books that are 1000 pages long because I guess it sold well, then the author died from undiagnosed George RR Martin syndrome before the series was finished.


----------



## Flaming Insignias (Nov 1, 2021)

Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> It starts off kinda good, it felt like it could be wrapped up as a trilogy at most, but then there's 13 more books that are 1000 pages long because I guess it sold well, then the author died from undiagnosed George RR Martin syndrome before the series was finished.


On the plus side, the stories were eventually completed based on notes. I doubt we'll ever see the end of ASOIAF because GRRM is such a fat lazy fuck more concerned with political sperging than doing his job and finishing a book after 10 years of waiting.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Nov 6, 2021)

The good people at BABD gave me a birthday present complaining about the latest Batman game. Especially how the men's butts aren't refined enough.


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Nov 6, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> The good people at BABD gave me a birthday present complaining about the latest Batman game. Especially how the men's butts aren't refined enough.


Honestly, I could care less about superheroes since I’m bored of them but damn if wincenworks isn’t a pervert.

Also, I wish they would shut up about male and female empowerment.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Nov 6, 2021)

Grumpy Pickle Rick said:


> Honestly, I could care less about superheroes since I’m bored of them but damn if wincenworks isn’t a pervert.
> 
> Also, I wish they would shut up about male and female empowerment.


Wincenworks definitely has the words "closet pervert" on his forehead. The whole empowerment thing is a joke they've stretched since they've heard the reason that a female character could feel empowered in a sexier/skimpier outfit.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Nov 7, 2021)

Time to complain about the new black woman in King of Fighters.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Nov 7, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Time to complain about the new black woman in King of Fighters.


I'd ask if they've ever played or even did any research on King of Fighters (a series infamous for not just Mai Shiranui, but also having a main character fighting with a belt holding his legs together), but... let's be honest here, they didn't. They just saw something to take offense over and went to town.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Nov 7, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> I'd ask if they've ever played or even did any research on King of Fighters (a series infamous for not just Mai Shiranui, but also having a main character fighting with a belt holding his legs together), but... let's be honest here, they didn't. They just say something to take offense over and went to town.



If you're interested, here's an archive of their other KoF rants and of course they hate Mai and I'm surprised they liked Blue Mary despite her showing her tummy and cleavage.


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Nov 7, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Time to complain about the new black woman in King of Fighters.


Oh my god, will that moron ever shut up?


----------



## Corn Flakes (Nov 7, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> If you're interested, here's an archive of their other KoF rants and of course they hate Mai and I'm surprised they liked Blue Mary despite her showing her tummy and cleavage.


I know, I've seen their previous rants. That's why I said what I said. Their takes range between "puddle-deep" and "total smoothbrain", and most of the time they show a complete disregard for the games themselves outside of whatever they can use to make a cheap political point. Shit, I'm not the world's biggest KoF fan (2D Street Fighter and Guilty Gear for me) but even I know BABD doesn't know what they're talking about.


----------



## Shaka Brah (Nov 7, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Time to complain about the new black woman in King of Fighters.


Perhaps he's racist for not liking our new black queen?


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Nov 7, 2021)

Grumpy Pickle Rick said:


> Oh my god, will that moron ever shut up?


He shut up for about a month if that's anything. It's like he's trying so hard from his insistance that there should be a playable black woman in Overwatch (they are pretty much at the top of the Progressive Stack) to his cheering/drooling over sexualized men. Even as his hateboner for Zenescope throbs, he still is crying "find me a good ally". 



Shaka Brah said:


> Perhaps he's racist for not liking our new black queen?


I'm sure he'd prefer her if she was like the bitchy main character from Princeless who will bite your head off if you use the term "fair" in relation to beauty.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Nov 7, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Time to complain about the new black woman in King of Fighters.


It looks more or less like a black-washed version of Angel, introduced in 2001. I thought they liked seeing that kind of thing happen? Oh, wait, the original character that is still in the game.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Nov 8, 2021)

Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> It looks more or less like a black-washed version of Angel, introduced in 2001. I thought they liked seeing that kind of thing happen? Oh, wait, the original character that is still in the game.
> View attachment 2697972
> View attachment 2697974


She looks like a negative version of Angel. One has the hips covered and thighs exposed, the other has the opposite. Big flared pant legs on one, huge fucking boots on the other, etc. I wonder if it's deliberate, or just the character designers running out of ideas because holy fucking shit, that's a lot of characters.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Nov 8, 2021)

Time to praise a character's outfit for being practical with my own opinion about the bottom four.

-Top Left: I'm surprised this one got a pass from Wincenworks. Then again, SJW/feminist redesigners loooooovvvveee bland colors.
-Top Right: This one is fine.
-Bottom Left: I wonder if Wincenworks know this outfit is just a less detailed version of Lola's from the first Huniepop game. If you don't know, is one for adults.
-Bottom Right: I don't know, maybe I'd change the pants.

The problem is that she's a main antagonist and she should pop out more. Now if you want a rich antagonist this is more memorable...


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Nov 9, 2021)

Wincenworks decides to complain about a really old game because it had a sexy dominatrixes in it.


----------



## Judge Dredd (Nov 9, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Wincenworks decides to complain about a really old game because it had a sexy dominatrixes in it.


I could point out the factual errors in that post as I'm old enough to remember when Dungeon Keeper 2 released, I even remember clips showing models dressed as Mistress and Horny at conventions and studios, but why bother? This is clearly something she stumbled upon, rubbed her hands together at the thought of writing an outrage post, and started skimming wikipedia and google image search.

A quick search doesn't bring up any results for Fear Effect, Cy Girls, Stolen, Outlaw Golf, or any other long dead game that sold itself on cheesecake. I imagine she's going to blow a gasket/have a field day if she does learn about them.


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Nov 9, 2021)

Judge Dredd said:


> I could point out the factual errors in that post as I'm old enough to remember when Dungeon Keeper 2 released, I even remember clips showing models dressed as Mistress and Horny at conventions and studios, but why bother? This is clearly something she stumbled upon, rubbed her hands together at the thought of writing an outrage post, and started skimming wikipedia and google image search.
> 
> A quick search doesn't bring up any results for Fear Effect, Cy Girls, Stolen, Outlaw Golf, or any other long dead game that sold itself on cheesecake. I imagine she's going to blow a gasket/have a field day if she does learn about them.


1., Wincenworks is a dude and 2., You’re probably right, he probably stumbled upon this game and decided to complain.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Nov 9, 2021)

Grumpy Pickle Rick said:


> 2., You’re probably right, he probably stumbled upon this game and decided to complain.


In fairness, isn't that just the standard BABD/woke MO? Randomly stumble upon something, look for/come up with problematic shit to say about it, rinse and repeat.


----------



## Judge Dredd (Nov 10, 2021)

Grumpy Pickle Rick said:


> Wincenworks is a dude


I always thought it was an overweight, middle aged woman. I don't know if him being a man makes it more or less pathetic.


----------



## AutoGuyNoFile (Nov 10, 2021)

Judge Dredd said:


> I always thought it was an overweight, middle aged woman. I don't know if him being a man makes it more or less pathetic.


Oh . Fucking REALLY?! Then I'd say more. Much more. Because now it's a man speaking on behalf of women and what they're supposed to be offended by.

I really shouldn't be surprised as it's usually dudes who complain the hardest about scantily clad women. From my own experience anyway, women who don't like scantily clad women are more likely to complain a little and roll their eyes about it while men throw an absolute screaming holier-than-thou shit fit. There are exceptions to this rule as there are with every rule but that's usually how it is. Likely because women actually know what bothers them personally while men make wild over-the-top assumptions based primarily on ass pulls.

This explains so much. So VERY much.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Nov 10, 2021)

AutoGuyNoFile said:


> Oh . Fucking REALLY?! Then I'd say more. Much more. Because now it's a man speaking on behalf of women and what they're supposed to be offended by.
> 
> I really shouldn't be surprised as it's usually dudes who complain the hardest about scantily clad women. From my own experience anyway, women who don't like scantily clad women are more likely to complain a little and roll their eyes about it while men throw an absolute screaming holier-than-thou shit fit. There are exceptions to this rule as there are with every rule but that's usually how it is. Likely because women actually know what bothers them personally while men make wild over-the-top assumptions based primarily on ass pulls.
> 
> This explains so much. So VERY much.


Him and Tom Preston/James Dobson should team up and have collective rage-annurisms over pictures of Quiet. I know Wincenworks has posted some of his comics on the site, but imagine the fun.


----------



## Ruin (Nov 10, 2021)

If I remember correctly more than one of BABD's admins are gay men not trannies but effeminate gay men. I think there's probably another reason they hate women's bodies and it's not progressive politics.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Nov 10, 2021)

Ruin said:


> If I remember correctly more than one of BABD's admins are gay men not trannies but effeminate gay men. I think there's probably another reason they hate women's bodies and it's not progressive politics.


Then again, I've seen the BABD crew sing the praises of stuff with fat and/or ugly women.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Nov 10, 2021)

This was one of my favorite threads when I just joined KF. Can't believe she is still going. Sad!


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Nov 10, 2021)

KittyGremlin said:


> This was one of my favorite threads when I just joined KF. Can't believe she is still going. Sad!


Thanks. And let's hope for many more milkings from Wincenworks and his crew.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Nov 10, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Thanks. And let's hope for many more milkings from Wincenworks and his crew.


Yeah ok that's not the mental image I wanted to have at this moment


----------



## c-no (Nov 11, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Time to complain about the new black woman in King of Fighters.


Much as one can say a characters outfit can be ridiculous and all, the Tumblr itself just remains as being nothing more than screeching hot air as usual. Also as a side note, much as this thread is just looking at the same thing, it's at least refreshing to jump back in and see what reminded me of why I thought people complaining about bikini armor could come off as spergs when looking beyond immersion and the like.



Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Wincenworks decides to complain about a really old game because it had a sexy dominatrixes in it.


Sexy dominatrixes whose outfit could actually be used as a humorous pun or reference because we're running a dungeon and one may as well make some humor out it. Good to see Wincen could keep on sperging about this sort of thing even though the target we see is just an old game. If it was something more recent, I could get that because some people think we should "grow out of it" or whatever but still, this is just an old ass game, not something from 2020.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Nov 12, 2021)

Wincenworks, you're drooling again.


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Nov 12, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Wincenworks, you're drooling again.


Wow, I am _*so *_glad, I’m not into superheroes anymore.

What is this obsession sjws have with superheroes and Disney Princesses, anyway?


----------



## Corn Flakes (Nov 12, 2021)

Grumpy Pickle Rick said:


> Wow, I am _*so *_glad, I’m not into superheroes anymore.
> 
> What is this obsession sjws have with superheroes and Disney Princesses, anyway?


These people haven't grown up past middle school. Why do you think they're so petty and clique-ish?


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Nov 12, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> These people haven't grown up past middle school. Why do you think they're so petty and clique-ish?


I agree. Also, superheroes and Disney princess are paragons of beauty and physical perfection which these folks have a twisted relationship with.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Nov 13, 2021)

Booo on comics with sexy covers. Yay on Princeless! The thing with Princeless is that the MC is a bitch (at least from the bits I read) and both it and the spin-off are total male-bashing.. Even TVTropes admits that you can barely count on two hands the  number of guys who aren't jerks, strawmen, or wimps. 

Also, I think that the creator of Princless has a lesbian fetish since the spin off full of saphiric tendencies and when he was writing Unstoppable Wasp, none of the teen girls in the MC's science group were interested in boys. Even Nadia (the MC) thought the concept of boys were icky.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Nov 13, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Booo on comics with sexy covers. Yay on Princeless! The thing with Princeless is that the MC is a bitch (at least from the bits I read) and both it and the spin-off are total male-bashing.. Even TVTropes admits that you can barely count on two hands the  number of guys who aren't jerks, strawmen, or wimps.
> 
> Also, I think that the creator of Princless has a lesbian fetish since the spin off full of saphiric tendencies and when he was writing Unstoppable Wasp, none of the teen girls in the MC's science group were interested in boys. Even Nadia (the MC) thought the concept of boys were icky.


Sounds like the author is well on his way to trooning out.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Nov 13, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Sounds like the author is well on his way to trooning out.


I wouldn't be surprised if he did.


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Nov 13, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Booo on comics with sexy covers. Yay on Princeless! The thing with Princeless is that the MC is a bitch (at least from the bits I read) and both it and the spin-off are total male-bashing.. Even TVTropes admits that you can barely count on two hands the  number of guys who aren't jerks, strawmen, or wimps.


Princeless is nothing but a power fantasy made by soyboys for soyboys.

And you know something, guys? Why does wincenworks bring up obscure comic books that nobody cares about?

I never heard about any of those books in that post. I didn’t know princeless was a thing until I discovered this thread.


----------



## OasisSandshymin (Nov 13, 2021)

Grumpy Pickle Rick said:


> Princeless is nothing but a power fantasy made by soyboys for soyboys.
> 
> And you know something, guys? Why does wincenworks bring up obscure comic books that nobody cares about?
> 
> I never heard about any of those books in that post. I didn’t know princeless was a thing until I discovered this thread.


hes obviously a hipster duh. on a serious note there are a lot of comic being made so it makes sence you wouldn't see many as thay are pushed under by more trash and a few diamonds in the rough.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Nov 13, 2021)

Grumpy Pickle Rick said:


> Princeless is nothing but a power fantasy made by soyboys for soyboys.
> 
> And you know something, guys? Why does wincenworks bring up obscure comic books that nobody cares about?
> 
> I never heard about any of those books in that post. I didn’t know princeless was a thing until I discovered this thread.


Jeremy Whitley (Princeless' creator) does come off as the kind of guy who wants to be seen as a good little ally. I know he also writes for the My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic comic and did an issue in it about dragons that was a BLM metaphor.

BTW, have you noticed that cishet relationships in an SJW story are only okay if they're interracial, the man is a soyboy/inferior, it ends tragically, it's an open relationship, and/or the relationship is an unhappy (especially for the woman)?


----------



## weirdMcGee (Nov 16, 2021)

Spoiler: a bit powerlevel-y but this must be said



what is with faux-woke white people acting like they speak on behalf of blacks such as myself as well as other ethnic groups, to the degree they include them as brownie points (or a latent interracial exoticism) or checking off a diversity checklist? I get you want to help adding in characters from various walks of life in the best way possible but I feel like simply raising up ugly, almost cringe caricatures does more hard then good. Hell, not all black girls want an empowered lesbian black woman representing them. Sometimes maybe being a cute princess wanting prince charming to rescue them is a common fantasy amongst black girls. In some way, princless is an wholly an inaccurate power fantasy that only appeals to "progressive" white girls with daddy issues and white men on their way to becomig "cute translezbeans" with a brown girl kink





> BTW, have you noticed that cishet relationships in an SJW story are only okay if they're interracial, the man is a soyboy/inferior, it ends tragically, it's an open relationship, and/or the relationship is an unhappy (especially for the woman)?





Spoiler



Ey, I love me some femdom but there's a point where I can tell there's no mutual form of respect between either party because as we all know "cute gay relationships are totes better". Ignoring the fact we're all human, and humans can be toxic as fuck. 

and as a side note: I personally have nothing against interracial cishet relations but it creates this weird idea that because someone is black/asian/hispanic, they're somehow more enlightened than their white counterparts. that's just kind of racist and glosses over the copious amounts of misogyny, transphobia, homophobia, and other bad shit that's rampant in these communities. you have to be sufferings from jungle fever to hop on some black cock and be fine with him bailing the moment you have kids. maddness I tell ya.


----------



## Judge Dredd (Nov 16, 2021)

Grumpy Pickle Rick said:


> Wow, I am _*so *_glad, I’m not into superheroes anymore.
> 
> What is this obsession sjws have with superheroes and Disney Princesses, anyway?


The stock answer: Because (they think) superheroes and princesses are popular.

Boring answer: In the RPG thread there was a discussion about why SJWs obsess over prom, to the point even British shows and even schools now try to include it. The theory that made the most sense to me was that prom was where the popular kids lost their virginity. Suddenly it all made sense.

I imagine there's a similar element when it comes to princesses, though what specifically I don't know.



Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Booo on comics with sexy covers. Yay on Princeless!


I don't understand. They complain that bad comics just put a sexy women on the cover and that right wingers will buy it to own the libs regardless of quality, then laughs at those same comics when some of them fail to meet their funding goal because putting a sexy woman on the cover and leaning into politics doesn't guarantee sales. So which is it?


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Nov 17, 2021)

AutoGuyNoFile said:


> I really shouldn't be surprised as it's usually dudes who complain the hardest about scantily clad women. From my own experience anyway, women who don't like scantily clad women are more likely to complain a little and roll their eyes about it while men throw an absolute screaming holier-than-thou shit fit.


Are you for real. There are blogs of women who screech about that shit daily.
This reads _painfully _like "whew, this is a guy, or I was feeling inadequate hating them". Why this forum has so much people with simpery in their blood?


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Nov 17, 2021)

Why can't there be women in ugly outfits or are just plain ugly in this game where you can make your own characters?


----------



## Caddchef (Nov 17, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Why can't there be women in ugly outfits or are just plain ugly in this game where you can make your own characters?


They say they want choice but what they really want is everyone to do exactly what they say, when they say it.


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Nov 17, 2021)

Caddchef said:


> They say they want choice but what they really want is everyone to do exactly what they say, when they say it.


Exactly!

I mean look at these stereotypes, Wincenworks listed,


the angry-as-fuck biker girl who wears a jacket over a cincher with a threatening t-shirt and flame chaps
The music nerd girl wearing three circus tents of fabric in pastel colours with headphones
The sports girl with her chest protector, knee brace, elbow brace and band-aids across her nose
For a guy pretending to be an feminist ally. He does a poor job of it.


----------



## A skinny fat man (Nov 19, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Why can't there be women in ugly outfits or are just plain ugly in this game where you can make your own characters?


I ain't too familiar with PUBG, but can't you put whatever cosmetic on whatever character model you want to? Shouldn't that solve the problem?


----------



## Airbrushed Van Art (Nov 19, 2021)

A skinny fat man said:


> I ain't too familiar with PUBG, but can't you put whatever cosmetic on whatever character model you want to? Shouldn't that solve the problem?


Yep but I think that this guy takes offence with the marketing. Instead of promoting genderless blobs in puritan garb, to some degree some companies are still sticking with “sex sells”. 

On the other hand, this guy is the type who gets angry that anyone, anywhere, no matter how niche or underground, dares makes sexy comics or sexy games.

For every rare, collector’s item comic about bikini babes, there are 4000 mainstream comics that are rated “G”. For every rare RPG book with a retro Frazetta cover showing lots of skin, you have hundreds of mainstream books with zero sex appeal on shelves for children and grandparents to see.

Who the fuck cares if some people enjoy this cheesecake stuff? It’s hardly being shoved down regular peoples throats. I don’t necessarily want it on MY shelf, but whatever.

Meanwhile mainstream pop singers shake their thonged asses everywhere and are champions of wokeness that girls are told to admire and imitate. I doubt this blogger complains about any of that.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Nov 19, 2021)

I'll give Wencenworks some credit for sharing an attractive guy pic that doesn't have a ridiculous bulge, looks like an idiot. or wearing stuff that is meant for women. Once again, he jokes about empowerment, thus running it into the ground for the 59th time.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Nov 19, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> I'll give Wencenworks some credit for sharing an attractive guy pic that doesn't have a ridiculous bulge, looks like an idiot. or wearing stuff that is meant for women. Once again, he jokes about empowerment, thus running it into the ground for the 59th time.


Ladies and gentlemen, I present you: the broken clock. Correct, twice a day.

Personally, I would have extended the back of that weird shirt (is that even a shirt?) into a half-cape or something. But the dude looks good and not ridiculous so good on Wincenworks.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Nov 20, 2021)

How dare a satirical, raunchy series like Grand Theft Auto have sexy women and characters like Candy Suxxx.


----------



## Vault Boy (Nov 20, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> How dare a satirical, raunchy series like Grand Theft Auto have sexy women and characters like Candy Suxxx.


She's a fucking porn star from the 1980s, no shit she's gonna dress like that. Do these idiots understand context?


----------



## Caddchef (Nov 20, 2021)

Vault Boy said:


> She's a fucking porn star from the 1980s, no shit she's gonna dress like that. Do these idiots understand context?


They absolutely, unironically do not.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Nov 20, 2021)

Vault Boy said:


> She's a fucking porn star from the 1980s, no shit she's gonna dress like that. Do these idiots understand context?


Whoa, friendo! Only Nazis use the c-word like that! You're not a Nazi, are you?


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Nov 20, 2021)

Vault Boy said:


> She's a fucking porn star from the 1980s, no shit she's gonna dress like that. Do these idiots understand context?


They choose to ignore that, because no fictional woman should be sexualized unless its that comic, Sunstone. Which is also for adults and sexualizes women as well, but for some reason is off the hook while GTA isn't.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Nov 20, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> They choose to ignore that, because no fictional woman should be sexualized unless its that comic, Sunstone. Which is also for adults and sexualizes women as well, but for some reason is *they like it so it's* off the hook while GTA isn't.


There, fixed that for you.

Everything gets a lot easier to understand when you realize it's all "stop liking what I don't like".


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Nov 20, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> They choose to ignore that, because no fictional woman should be sexualized unless its that comic, Sunstone. Which is also for adults and sexualizes women as well, but for some reason is off the hook while GTA isn't.


I don’t understand why these idiots keep complaining. It’s a waste of time.People are going to sexualize female characters just as _they _like to do male characters, whether they like it or not.

And of course they like that Sunstone comic. Its got lesbians and BDSM and was created by some overrated comic artist.



Corn Flakes said:


> There, fixed that for you.
> 
> Everything gets a lot easier to understand when you realize it's all "stop liking what I don't like".


That’s another thing, I don’t get, why they are so insistent on making people hate the things they hate?

Even if they could make it happen, it won’t change the fact that they’re a bunch of losers.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Nov 20, 2021)

Grumpy Pickle Rick said:


> I don’t understand why these idiots keep complaining. It’s a waste of time.People are going to sexualize female characters just as _they _like to do male characters, whether they like it or not.
> 
> And of course they like that Sunstone comic. Its got lesbians and BDSM and was created by some overrated comic artist.


Someone else who thinks Stjepan Sejic is overrated? Thank you @Grumpy Pickle Rick . His covers and mech designs are nice, but his panel-to-panel art has this crazy idea that overly-thick, jagged linework looks good. Sometimes the guy can't even draw proper backgrounds or objects. He's a guy I know who could do better, but doesn't really. Maybe someday I'll tell you about the time I accidentally pissed him off.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Nov 20, 2021)

Grumpy Pickle Rick said:


> That’s another thing, I don’t get, why they are so insistent on making people hate the things they hate?
> 
> Even if they could make it happen, it won’t change the fact that they’re a bunch of losers.


Think of them like religious extremists. Like, say... the Taliban, since we heard about them fairly recently: it's not enough that they don't believe in Buddha. Once they took power in Afghanistan they had to demolish the giant Buddha statues there. They had to suppress and/or kill anyone who didn't worship Allah, and _especially _anyone who worshipped Allah in a way they disapproved of. Make sure there is no opposition to their rule, because they are the only ones who are Good and Righteous in this sinful world.

The woke are _exactly_ the same. They're extremists. They idea of coexisting is a fatal sin for them. They are the Good and Righteous, and they won't rest until they wipe out all that's not of them.



Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Someone else who thinks Stjepan Sejic is overrated? Thank you @Grumpy Pickle Rick . His covers and mech designs are nice, but his panel-to-panel art has this crazy idea that overly-thick, jagged linework looks good. Sometimes the guy can't even draw proper backgrounds or objects. He's a guy I know who could do better, but doesn't really. Maybe someday I'll tell you about the time I accidentally pissed him off.


Nebezial? I wish that guy would learn how to draw different faces. When the dorky male character in Sunstone has exactly the same facial structure as the Joker, and the supernatural spirit-witch from his fantasy story has exactly the same facial structure as _either_ of his deuteragonists from Sunstone, you know the man is suffering from Rumiko Takahashi-tier Same Face syndrome.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Nov 20, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Nebezial? I wish that guy would learn how to draw different faces. When the dorky male character in Sunstone has exactly the same facial structure as the Joker, and the supernatural spirit-witch from his fantasy story has exactly the same facial structure as _either_ of his deuteragonists from Sunstone, you know the man is suffering from Rumiko Takahashi-tier Same Face syndrome.


Yep, Nebezial. He claims that he "draws what he likes" when confronted by that criticism or he just gets really mad at you for it. That's what happened to me when I innocently pointed out that Mary (Twitch) looks exactly like a young Ally (Sunstone) and wondered if that was intentional. (You know, like how Akira Toriyama will purposely design characters who look exactly like other characters he's done as an Easter egg for his fans.) I used to be a fan of Sejic's work until I realized that he'd rather not improve himself and he prefers that sloppy linework of his.

BTW, great point on SJWs being like the Taliban.


----------



## Trilby (Nov 21, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> BTW, great point on SJWs being like the Taliban.


Couldn't have said it better myself!


----------



## GoPro (Nov 28, 2021)

weirdMcGee said:


> nope, not in this day and age. Sucks it's gone but you got any suggestions, fam?


Suggestions for good action games with some fanservice? There is  no other recent game like Bayonetta that manages to have good gameplay and abundant fanservice. Most games with prominent fanservice use it as main means to attract people and drop the ball on everything else.
There are few games within last decade that had some fanservice. DMC5 is the most recent. It has Lady's bare ass and some moments with Trish, but realistic models are kind of meh. I wish they just went with improved stylized models from DMC3 and 4. They looked much better and stylized game visuals hold up better years down the line.
Nier Automata has some fanservice. 2B's dress can get destroyed during combat, and there are some moments in cutscenes near the end of the game if I remember correctly.
Metal Gear Rising Revengance's first boss is female and plays up the sexy angle. She is gone quickly, but Iron Wolf DLC has more of her. One of your handlers is a tittymonster but you do not see her much.
Out of other game genres, Witcher series has a good amount of it. Dragon's Dogma has very robust character creator for you and your pawn, as well as a lot of clothing options. You can make your own busty barbarians in chainmail bikini, slavegirls, Shreks, Griffith and Guts from Bereserk or whatever else gets your rock off. I struggle to think of anything else at the moment, but I haven't been playing many games lately.




Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Someone else who thinks Stjepan Sejic is overrated? Thank you @Grumpy Pickle Rick . His covers and mech designs are nice, but his panel-to-panel art has this crazy idea that overly-thick, jagged linework looks good. Sometimes the guy can't even draw proper backgrounds or objects. He's a guy I know who could do better, but doesn't really. Maybe someday I'll tell you about the time I accidentally pissed him off.





Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Yep, Nebezial. He claims that he "draws what he likes" when confronted by that criticism or he just gets really mad at you for it. That's what happened to me when I innocently pointed out that Mary (Twitch) looks exactly like a young Ally (Sunstone) and wondered if that was intentional. (You know, like how Akira Toriyama will purposely design characters who look exactly like other characters he's done as an Easter egg for his fans.) I used to be a fan of Sejic's work until I realized that he'd rather not improve himself and he prefers that sloppy linework of his.
> 
> BTW, great point on SJWs being like the Taliban.



Sejic is overrated. His sequential storytelling is lacking, and he is notorious for half-assing backgrounds, props, and clothes. It looks grating when characters are rendered in a lot of detail, but furniture is just a few sloppy lines. Often times in Sunstone he does not bother finishing legs and sometimes even arms. Character's limbs will just dissolve into ether. It's as if only things that matter in a character to Sejic are torso, titts, genitals, and head. He literally gives a fuck only about portion of the body with holes that can be fucked. If that's not sexual objectification, I do not know what is. It's interesting how usual suspects defend him, while they target other artists for a lot less. Sejic gets no flack in spite of being as lazy as comic book fans' favorite whipping boys Leifield and Land.
Back in the day he used hand and arm pain as an excuse, and it could be actually true. He likes to use short scratches - trait characteristic of people who draw from their wrist. He could very well have carpal tunnel because of decades of drawing like that. It's been years since I saw Sejic use that excuse however.

I would disagree on Sejic not learning or improving. He refined his detailed style few years ago, the one he uses it for cover work. It can look pretty good. Sejic might cut corners because his style is in between digital painting and cartooning territory, so it can be labor intensive. He does his own lineart and coloring, unlike most artists. Sejic would have to change his style to be more lineart heavy before he can outsource coloring, and that's opening a whole can of worms. It's probably not worth it anyway, as now Sejic is primarily a cover artist anyway.

That's Sejic's art when he puts some effort into it:


----------



## RazorBackBacon (Nov 28, 2021)

GoPro said:


> Suggestions for good action games with some fanservice? There is  no other recent game like Bayonetta that manages to have good gameplay and abundant fanservice. Most games with prominent fanservice use it as main means to attract people and drop the ball on everything else.
> There are few games within last decade that had some fanservice. DMC5 is the most recent. It has Lady's bare ass and some moments with Trish, but realistic models are kind of meh. I wish they just went with improved stylized models from DMC3 and 4. They looked much better and stylized game visuals hold up better years down the line.
> Nier Automata has some fanservice. 2B's dress can get destroyed during combat, and there are some moments in cutscenes near the end of the game if I remember correctly.
> Metal Gear Rising Revengance's first boss is female and plays up the sexy angle. She is gone quickly, but Iron Wolf DLC has more of her. One of your handles is a tittymonster but you do not see her much.
> ...


I think it all boils down to him being a barely-reformed porn artist with permanent coombrain.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Dec 2, 2021)

RazorBackBacon said:


> I think it all boils down to him being a barely-reformed porn artist with permanent coombrain.


Milo Manara doesn't have that problem, he's got a background in porn plus he's old and Italian. He puts out some good looking stuff that isn't high class euro-smut.




*some pages later* God damnit Milo, not in the volcano!


Spoiler


----------



## RazorBackBacon (Dec 2, 2021)

Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> Milo Manara doesn't have that problem, he's got a background in porn plus he's old and Italian. He puts out some good looking stuff that isn't high class euro-smut.
> View attachment 2768354
> 
> *some pages later* God damnit Milo, not in the volcano!
> ...


Hence my "barely reformed" comment. Lots of artists get their start in porn, but Sejic is still stuck in the mentality of "Make it sexier, make it bigger, make it more exposed." He needs some good wholesome Rockwell in his life.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Dec 8, 2021)

Not to rag on Nebezial/Sejic too much, but...




Yeah, this is proof that he can only draw one "pretty" female face. This girl looks just like the protagonist for Sunstone.


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Dec 9, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Not to rag on Nebezial/Sejic too much, but...
> View attachment 2785211
> 
> Yeah, this is proof that he can only draw one "pretty" female face. This girl looks just like the protagonist for Sunstone.


She looks crazy.


----------



## Jet Fuel Johnny (Dec 9, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Not to rag on Nebezial/Sejic too much, but...
> View attachment 2785211
> 
> Yeah, this is proof that he can only draw one "pretty" female face. This girl looks just like the protagonist for Sunstone.


Bitch has: "I'm going to use your skin to make a hat" eyes.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Dec 10, 2021)

Jet Fuel Johnny said:


> Bitch has: "I'm going to use your skin to make a hat" eyes.


Like most of his characters, yes.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Dec 18, 2021)

Time for another comic on bikini armor.


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Dec 18, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Time for another comic on bikini armor.


My god, he’s an idiot. This is just stupid.

I feeling like they’re grasping at stories.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Dec 18, 2021)

Grumpy Pickle Rick said:


> My god, he’s an idiot. This is just stupid.
> 
> I feeling like they’re grasping at stories.


That they are. Besides, chainmail bikinis are pretty much a Red Sonja thing. Characters that are not her rarely wear them.


----------



## Flaming Insignias (Dec 18, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Time for another comic on bikini armor.


The worst part is that I thought the original comic was kind of funny. Which makes me angry that BABD is trying to use it as a political point.


----------



## GoPro (Dec 19, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> That they are. Besides, chainmail bikinis are pretty much a Red Sonja thing. Characters that are not her rarely wear them.


Setting is another matter. Sonja's and Conan's stories are supposed to be in sword-and-sandal genre. It is set in antiquity, or settings emulating its aesthetics. Focus on physicality and getting close to heroic nudity Greoco-Romans were so fond of is just a part of it. Besides, back then steel was rare and expensive, and even powerful empires had limited access to it. Affording and maintaining bronze or other armors was not exactly easy either. Even Roman empire had to rely on unarmored light infantry before 1st century. Characters like Conan and Sonja are not state backed warriors. They are roaming barbarians and swords for hire.
Of course, people like BABD disregard it. They want everyone to pander to their sensibilities, and cram medieval or renaissance era knight armors into every setting.


----------



## Jet Fuel Johnny (Dec 19, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Time for another comic on bikini armor.


Whoever made that comic stole my shtick on Twitch and YouTube of streaming "The Naked Marauder in Skyrim"

Because "The Homicidal Pervert" is a great fucking shtick. Hell, I'll even allow it in a D&D game.

Because naked people will always be funny, despite what these faggots want.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Dec 19, 2021)

Jet Fuel Johnny said:


> Because naked people will always be funny, despite what these faggots want.


The idea of de-sexualized breasts and privates will probably never happen in western civilization.


----------



## Flaming Insignias (Dec 20, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> The idea of de-sexualized breasts and privates will probably never happen in western civilization.


How do you de-sexualize sexual organs? That would be like trying to disassociate food with eating: you are trying to make people stop seeing things for what they are, and you cannot change human nature like that.


----------



## Trilby (Dec 20, 2021)

Flaming Insignias said:


> How do you de-sexualize sexual organs? That would be like trying to disassociate food with eating: you are trying to make people stop seeing things for what they are, and you cannot change human nature like that.


They probably think they could do it the same way they do it to animals in cartoons.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Dec 20, 2021)

Flaming Insignias said:


> How do you de-sexualize sexual organs? That would be like trying to disassociate food with eating: you are trying to make people stop seeing things for what they are, and you cannot change human nature like that.


I guess what they want is for it to be like arms where most people just don't care and aren't turned on if they were exposed.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Dec 20, 2021)

Wow, Wencenworks has something nice to say about something.


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Dec 20, 2021)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Wow, Wencenworks has something nice to say about something.


I think the only reason he posted that is because the character’s tits and ass are covered.

This is what he said,

“_surprisingly the depiction of Aela the Huntress is surprisingly good with the design going to significant lengths to hide the sub-optimal aspects of her design.”_


Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> I guess what they want is for it to be like arms where most people just don't care and aren't turned on if they were exposed.


Which in my opinion is. Slight powerlevel here, but I’ve seen people who get turned on by stuff like bare feet or scat(autistic people, etc).

Some people can get turned on even by the most disgusting things.


----------



## TheTrumanShow (Dec 28, 2021)

This topic reminds me of #shirtgate.
Some of you might have heard about it but its not mentioned in the thread.

A cool dude and scientist who worked hard on ESA mission "Rosetta Stone" that produced the first landing of a human spacecraft on a comet got in a whole lot of crap and had to make a public apology after wearing what his good female bud and 50s couture fashion designer Elly Prizeman designed for him as a kind of homage to oldschool 80s fantasy.









						Shirtstorm / Shirtgate
					

#Shirtstorm and #Shirtgate are Twitter hashtags that arose in reaction to a shirt worn by British scientist Dr Matt Taylor during livestream coverage of the spacecraft Philae’s comet landing during the Rosetta Mission in November 2014.




					knowyourmeme.com
				









I feel like these women want to keep the cake and eat it.
If they only focused on re-designing clothes of guys then they d have at least some merit.

But then they'd just be a bad Boris Vallejo copy.





So they have to add some hypocrisy as well to stay relevant.

Bonus Shirtguy.



Spoiler


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Dec 28, 2021)

TheTrumanShow said:


> This topic reminds me of #shirtgate.
> Some of you might have heard about it but its not mentioned in the thread.
> 
> A cool dude and scientist who worked hard on ESA mission "Rosetta Stone" that produced the first landing of a human spacecraft on a comet got in a whole lot of crap and had to make a public apology after wearing what his good female bud and 50s couture fashion designer Elly Prizeman designed for him as a kind of homage to oldschool 80s fantasy.
> ...


Though there is a happy ending that not only did people rush to shirtguy's defense by raising a fund to give him a special watch which had moon dust in it, his lady friend got many offers from people who wanted a shirt like his as well.


----------



## smallmilk (Dec 28, 2021)

TheTrumanShow said:


> This topic reminds me of #shirtgate.
> Some of you might have heard about it but its not mentioned in the thread.
> 
> A cool dude and scientist who worked hard on ESA mission "Rosetta Stone" that produced the first landing of a human spacecraft on a comet got in a whole lot of crap and had to make a public apology after wearing what his good female bud and 50s couture fashion designer Elly Prizeman designed for him as a kind of homage to oldschool 80s fantasy.
> ...



Firstly, that shirt is ugly.
Secondly, it's garbage choice for a public event.


----------



## TheTrumanShow (Dec 28, 2021)

smallmilk said:


> Firstly, that shirt is ugly.
> Secondly, it's garbage choice for a public event.


Jutst cause hes an autistic nerd doesnt mean his career should be threatened.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Dec 28, 2021)

TheTrumanShow said:


> Jutst cause hes an autistic nerd doesnt mean his career should be threatened.


There's another happy part to the fiasco where the woman who started the whole witch hunt on him decided to get the vapors when she found out that people were siding with him and tried to start her own funding for her "pain and suffering". Didn't get one red cent.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jan 18, 2022)

How dare a game like Smite show gods and mythical figures as having macho figures (if male) or show breast/hips (if female).


----------



## kcbbq (Jan 18, 2022)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> There's another happy part to the fiasco where the woman who started the whole witch hunt on him decided to get the vapors when she found out that people were siding with him and tried to start her own funding for her "pain and suffering". Didn't get one red cent.


The dude and his friends are into this weird amalgamation of metal and rockabilly and the fashion involves bowling shirts with sci-fi stuff on them and other odd prints.

The chick who made it for him for his birthday ended up being able to start her own business as a seamstress out of it. She's pretty cool. If you order from her you get a vintage pinup playing card with your order - a pretty fitting gimmick.


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Jan 18, 2022)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> How dare a game like Smite show gods and mythical figures as having macho figures (if male) or show breast/hips (if female).


This is one of the many reasons I’m so glad I got out of geek culture.

And is it just me or does wincenworks keep getting dumber?


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jan 18, 2022)

Grumpy Pickle Rick said:


> This is one of the many reasons I’m so glad I got out of geek culture.
> 
> And is it just me or does wincenworks keep getting dumber?


I've kind of noticed that, too. Given how he praised morbidly obese slob Thor (God of War), it makes me wondering if he's heading toward the territory that macho, muscular physiques are now haram.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jan 18, 2022)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> I've kind of noticed that, too. Given how he praised morbidly obese slob Thor (God of War), it makes me wondering if he's heading toward the territory that macho, muscular physiques are now haram.


Remember, this isn't just about trying to destroy female notions of beauty. It's about making _all _beauty subject to their will. So men aren't exempt if the person critiquing the work isn't someone who's horny for the character.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jan 18, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> Remember, this isn't just about trying to destroy female notions of beauty. It's about making _all _beauty subject to their will. So men aren't exempt if the person critiquing the work isn't someone who's horny for the character.


It makes me wonder what Wencenworks looks like in real life.


----------



## Wormy (Jan 18, 2022)

I loves me some Vallejo and Frazetta artwork. 

I only get salty if fans of them try to claim it's also practical. It makes an awesome image, but you'd be a fucking idiot to fight in that shit.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jan 18, 2022)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> It makes me wonder what Wencenworks looks like in real life.


I'm going to do my one good deed for the week and say he's probably... _not conventionally attractive_. Even if he's not ugly, anyone with that sort of mindset is bound to be unpleasant no matter how they look.



MT Foxtrot said:


> I loves me some Vallejo and Frazetta artwork.
> 
> I only get salty if fans of them try to claim it's also practical. It makes an awesome image, but you'd be a fucking idiot to fight in that shit.


It's definitely not practical, and it's not meant to be practical. If anything, it's meant to emphasize how badass the character is for fighting without any armor on, either due to their skill or just raw barbaric toughness. Is it also suicidal? Absolutely. But plot armor exists and some characters wear it extremely well.


----------



## Wormy (Jan 18, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> t's definitely not practical, and it's not meant to be practical. If anything, it's meant to emphasize how badass the character is for fighting without any armor on, either due to their skill or just raw barbaric toughness. Is it also suicidal? Absolutely. But plot armor exists and some characters wear it extremely well.


I forgot the exact supplement this rule was in, but in one of the GURPS sourcebooks, there's a rule that if you were playing an especially cheesy and cinematic campaign that the GM  can offer a player "shirtless armor" as a merit that gives you an actual armor rating so long as you show some skin (and yes, both sexes can buy it).


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jan 23, 2022)

Time to talk about the Green M&M. Personally, I always liked the stylish boots she used to have. Sneakers just seem out of character for her.


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Jan 23, 2022)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Time to talk about the Green M&M. Personally, I always liked the stylish boots she used to have. Sneakers just seem out of character for her.


Really? Candy? They’re talking about cartoon candy now?

I’m so glad, I’m not as invested in western brands anymore.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jan 23, 2022)

Grumpy Pickle Rick said:


> Really? Candy? They’re talking about cartoon candy now?
> 
> I’m so glad, I’m not as invested in western brands anymore.


Throw in the fact that the company is just trying to cover their tracks since they're under investigation for child labor, makes this even stupider.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jan 24, 2022)

I'll agree, this is a nice example of a character design in several outfits. Nothing offensive or anything.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jan 24, 2022)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> I'll agree, this is a nice example of a character design in several outfits. Nothing offensive or anything.


Yep, those are really good. Wincenworks is being a good broken clock, I see.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jan 24, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> Yep, those are really good. Wincenworks is being a good broken clock, I see.


I think even some of the biggest lolcows can make a half-way decent point on something once in a while. Meanwhile, I'll be waiting for the fit Wincenworks will throw when he discovers that Zenescope has "Z-Rated" exclusive covers which are about $100 a pop.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jan 26, 2022)

Time to complain about Red Sonja and the lack of realistic physics in one page.


----------



## Gingervitis (Jan 26, 2022)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Time to complain about Red Sonja and the lack of realistic physics in one page.


That reminds me. Is Red Sonja any good, or is it just social justice stuff like the rest of western comics nowadays?


----------



## No Life Prince (Jan 26, 2022)

I think the best middle ground would be to make female characters in armor that looks like dresses. Still has feminine beauty but isn't obviously made by some coomer. Thing is it takes alot more thought and design so it's easy to make a character appealing through sexiness then beauty. Alot of the people that are able to make modest designs are triple A media companies.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jan 26, 2022)

Gingervitis said:


> That reminds me. Is Red Sonja any good, or is it just social justice stuff like the rest of western comics nowadays?


I don't know where the latest runs of Red Sonja stand, but anything first published over ten years ago should be fine. There were great stories, there were "meh" stories, but overall I enjoyed reading those back in the day. Anything more recent than that, though? No idea.


----------



## Caramelo (Jan 26, 2022)

No Life Prince said:


> I think the best middle ground would be to make female characters in armor that looks like dresses. Still has feminine beauty but isn't obviously made by some coomer. Thing is it takes alot more thought and design so it's easy to make a character appealing through sexiness then beauty. Alot of the people that are able to make modest designs are triple A media companies.


A design like you described that I remember is the female swordsman in old ragnarök online.
A modest dress with light armour.


----------



## Ruin (Jan 26, 2022)

Caramelo said:


> A design like you described that I remember is the female swordsman in old ragnarök online.
> A modest dress with light armour.
> 
> View attachment 2922203


I've always really liked Casca's armor from Berserk as an example of what practical and attractive female armor should look like.

Actually Farness's paladin armor is pretty great looking too and and not skimpy. Horrible shit happens to Berserk's female characters but at least they aren't in boobplate.


----------



## A_throwaway_name62919 (Jan 27, 2022)

No Life Prince said:


> I think the best middle ground would be to make female characters in armor that looks like dresses. Still has feminine beauty but isn't obviously made by some coomer. Thing is it takes alot more thought and design so it's easy to make a character appealing through sexiness then beauty. Alot of the people that are able to make modest designs are triple A media companies.


I'd say any decently competent character designer can make modest designs, no need to go to a triple A media company.

As for the middle ground you suggest, I don't think it'd work like you'd hope. For starters, complainers like Wincenworks don't really care about armor. They care about anything that makes female characters look sexy or attractive. They'll bitch about cleavage in what's supposed to be just a cloth outfit. So even if you could appease them with more reasonable armor designs, they'd just move on to characters who aren't wearing armor. Then once all female characters aren't showing skin, they'd move onto complaining about other aspects that are too "sexy".

In other words, even if designs like these were common place:

 

They'd still be finding things to bitch about.

Then there's the question of what happens when you tell a character designer to make armor that looks like dresses. You can easily end up with something like what Caramelo posted, which amounts to a decent dress with some random armor bits slapped on. That can work from a modesty standpoint, but anyone who wants something closer to practical looking armor is likely to be disappointed. While the complainers will of course still bitch about anything in the design that's too feminine for their liking.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jan 27, 2022)

A_throwaway_name62919 said:


> As for the middle ground you suggest, I don't think it'd work like you'd hope. For starters, complainers like Wincenworks don't really care about armor. They care about anything that makes female characters look sexy or attractive. They'll bitch about cleavage in what's supposed to be just a cloth outfit. So even if you could appease them with more reasonable armor designs, they'd just move on to characters who aren't wearing armor. Then once all female characters aren't showing skin, they'd move onto complaining about other aspects that are too "sexy".


_It is the year 2122, and Brain-in-a-Jar Citizen Wincenworks now demands female characters' ears be covered so as to not imply they are interested in hearing men's flirtatious courtship._

It really is a purity spiral, spinning ever inwards, and inevitably crushing itself into a singularity in the center.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jan 27, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> _It is the year 2122, and Brain-in-a-Jar Citizen Wincenworks now demands female characters' ears be covered so as to not imply they are interested in hearing men's flirtatious courtship._
> 
> It really is a purity spiral, spinning ever inwards, and inevitably crushing itself into a singularity in the center.


But he's still ok with women being topless as long as they're ugly or the breasts look weird.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jan 27, 2022)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> But he's still ok with women being topless as long as they're ugly or the breasts look weird.


Part of the fun is the immense cognitive dissonance of these so-called "progressives" using the exact same argument as the Religious Right nutcases in the early 00s: _ugly women are fine and virtuous. Sexy women are evil temptresses from hell that must cover up or be shunned. Shunned, I say!_


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Jan 27, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> Part of the fun is the immense cognitive dissonance of these so-called "progressives" using the exact same argument as the Religious Right nutcases in the early 00s: _ugly women are fine and virtuous. Sexy women are evil temptresses from hell that must cover up or be shunned. Shunned, I say!_


Honestly, I would choose an evil, sexy temptress over an ugly, goody two-shoes, any day of the week.



Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> But he's still ok with women being topless as long as they're ugly or the breasts look weird.


I honestly, I don’t understand why he keeps pushing for ugly characters. Ugly will NEVER be beautiful. It will never be the norm.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jan 27, 2022)

Just a little video on outrage.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Jan 27, 2022)

A_throwaway_name62919 said:


> I'd say any decently competent character designer can make modest designs, no need to go to a triple A media company.
> 
> As for the middle ground you suggest, I don't think it'd work like you'd hope. For starters, complainers like Wincenworks don't really care about armor. They care about anything that makes female characters look sexy or attractive. They'll bitch about cleavage in what's supposed to be just a cloth outfit. So even if you could appease them with more reasonable armor designs, they'd just move on to characters who aren't wearing armor. Then once all female characters aren't showing skin, they'd move onto complaining about other aspects that are too "sexy".
> 
> ...


They'd probably bitch about her not wearing chain mail with plate armor even though she's obviously wearing a gambeson under it and a lot of medieval soldiers just wore a gambeson.


----------



## Gingervitis (Jan 27, 2022)

Ruin said:


> I've always really liked Casca's armor from Berserk as an example of what practical and attractive female armor should look like.
> 
> Actually Farness's paladin armor is pretty great looking too and and not skimpy. Horrible shit happens to Berserk's female characters but at least they aren't in boobplate.


I feel like natural selection weeded out all the women that wear boob plate in that universe. What with all the characters that had at least one attempted rape on them.


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Jan 27, 2022)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Just a little video on outrage.


You know, sometimes I wonder, do these any of these *‘people’* (and I use that term loosely) ever do anything besides talk about geek shit?


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jan 27, 2022)

Grumpy Pickle Rick said:


> You know, sometimes I wonder, do these any of these *‘people’* (and I use that term loosely) ever do anything besides talk about geek shit?


Could you imagine Wencenworks talking about stuff like Breaking Bad or It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia?


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Jan 27, 2022)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Could you imagine Wencenworks talking about stuff like Breaking Bad or It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia?


Honestly,… no.

You know, I could be wrong but whenever I see SJWS like Wincenworks rant about sexy females it’s always stuff like DC, Marvel, Naruto, Final Fantasy, etc. You know, action stuff.

I wonder why that is? You have any thoughts?


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jan 27, 2022)

Grumpy Pickle Rick said:


> Honestly,… no.
> 
> You know, I could be wrong but whenever I see SJWS like Wincenworks rant about sexy females it’s always stuff like DC, Marvel, Naruto, Final Fantasy, etc. You know, action stuff.
> 
> I wonder why that is? You have any thoughts?


I guess it's because those have the biggest offenders.


----------



## Gingervitis (Jan 27, 2022)

Grumpy Pickle Rick said:


> Honestly,… no.
> 
> You know, I could be wrong but whenever I see SJWS like Wincenworks rant about sexy females it’s always stuff like DC, Marvel, Naruto, Final Fantasy, etc. You know, action stuff.
> 
> I wonder why that is? You have any thoughts?


Men are the target audience for action, so they have sexy women to pander to them. At least, thats my theory.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jan 27, 2022)

Gingervitis said:


> Men are the target audience for action, so they have sexy women to pander to them. At least, thats my theory.


Pretty much.

Meanwhile, if you look at romance comics or manga, you see enough pretty boys to make a horny k-pop stan die of dehydration within 24 hours. Why? Because the target audience for those is mostly female.

Different demographics like different things. Amazing, isn't it?


----------



## Judge Dredd (Jan 28, 2022)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Time to complain about Red Sonja and the lack of realistic physics in one page.


Breast and lioncloth physics are the least of that images problems. The incomplete inks/shading, and her appearing in front of the horses head stand out as way more egregious problems.



Grumpy Pickle Rick said:


> You know, I could be wrong but whenever I see SJWS like Wincenworks rant about sexy females it’s always stuff like DC, Marvel, Naruto, Final Fantasy, etc. You know, action stuff.
> 
> I wonder why that is? You have any thoughts?


Because he thinks it's popular.

I could rant at length about various possible SJW motives, but in Wincenworks case, I think he has mild interest in "geek stuff" since it became popular around 2008. Maybe he has some interest in comics, enough that he sees covers of books he doesn't like enough to complain about them. However, like many SJWs, he never updated his playbook or talked to people outside his bubble so he's a decade out of touch, even more so than the typical SJW.

He still uses Anita Sarkeesian talking points even though she's an obscure has-been now. He still uses Tumblr despite the mass exodus to Twitter. If asked, he'd likely say PewDiePie plays jumpscare horror games to entertain children. But perhaps most damning, he still thinks comics are popular and problematic, despite them going full woke years ago, and have since crashed and burned as a result. I don't know how someone into comics could miss that.

He's like a time-capsule to 2012 radical feminism. While most SJWs have moved onto reeing about "anti-vaxers" and "terfs" like JK Rowling, Wincenworks is still complaining about too much cleavage in games.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jan 31, 2022)

I'm surprised Wencenworks is supporting this. I'd think he'd be lamenting the loss of the broken, no-fun She-Hulk that looked over-muscled with no femininity.


----------



## A_throwaway_name62919 (Jan 31, 2022)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> I'm surprised Wencenworks is supporting this. I'd think he'd be lamenting the loss of the broken, no-fun She-Hulk that looked over-muscled with no femininity.


Apparently he likes the "woman in a vaguely business suit looking outfit" that he's willing to not only give a pass to lack of visible muscles, but overlook that the blouse is open to show a lot of cleavage.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Feb 1, 2022)

A_throwaway_name62919 said:


> Apparently he likes the "woman a vaguely business suit looking outfit" that he's willing to not only give a pass to lack of visible muscles, but overlook that the blouse is open to show a lot of cleavage.


It's odd how he'll break his own rules to give something an ok.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Feb 2, 2022)

Time to give an opinion on censored designs.


----------



## woowie queen (Feb 2, 2022)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Time to give an opinion on censored designs.


while jean and rosaria had some improvements, mona got massacrated. and amber stayed the same. and ofc they cheer for this, because tiddies are sacrilegious in their eyes.


----------



## John Titor (Feb 4, 2022)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> I'll agree, this is a nice example of a character design in several outfits. Nothing offensive or anything.


> No scars or shitty haircuts
> Fit body
Is Wincen okay?


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Feb 5, 2022)

Red Sonja gets attention again and Wencenworks thinks he's got the upper hand on dudebros by demanding that Conan gets the same attention.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 5, 2022)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Red Sonja gets attention again and Wencenworks thinks he's got the upper hand on dudebros by demanding that Conan gets the same attention.


I'm pretty sure Conan got hit with a love potion/spell at least once, actually.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Feb 5, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> I'm pretty sure Conan got hit with a love potion/spell at least once, actually.


He did get hit with a lust spell when confronting the Frost Giant's Daughter if that counts for anything.


----------



## Shig O'nella (Feb 5, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> I'm pretty sure Conan got hit with a love potion/spell at least once, actually.


If we're talking the books, four times that I recall. Comics, no clue.


----------



## Wormy (Feb 5, 2022)

Shig O'nella said:


> If we're talking the books, four times that I recall. Comics, no clue.


As someone who's favorite comic book artistically was the John Buscema Savage Sword of Conan/Conan the Barbarian, I can say it happened a LOT.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Feb 5, 2022)

MT Foxtrot said:


> I loves me some Vallejo and Frazetta artwork.
> 
> I only get salty if fans of them try to claim it's also practical. It makes an awesome image, but you'd be a fucking idiot to fight in that shit.


Maybe they're such a skilled swordman/woman that they don't get hit? Conan and Red Sonja are both top of the food chain. They don't complain about covered up kung-fu characters, men and women, fighting with swords or spears while dressed in linen or silk. They're like children with a notion of a fantasy RPG system. They should do an expose on magic and how it's all bunk, it doesn't work.


----------



## Wormy (Feb 5, 2022)

Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> Maybe they're such a skilled swordman/woman that they don't get hit?


I stand by my assessment, that it's far from practical and believable.  The caveat is that Hyboria is far from a practical and believable setting. It's fantastical, bombastic, and brutal, and thus, the style works for it. 



Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> They should do an expose on magic and how it's all bunk, it doesn't work.


In the real world and a realistic setting, it doesn't. Good thing Greyhawk/Faerun/ect... isn't the real world and realistic.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Feb 6, 2022)

Wencenworks has been on a roll lately, because he's got a new outfit to complain about. Now all they need is that former member who used to do those subpar redesigns and they'd all be set.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 6, 2022)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Wencenworks has been on a roll lately, because he's got a new outfit to complain about. Now all they need is that former member who used to do those subpar redesigns and they'd all be set.


I miss that bitchy artist so much. Wencenworks' lukewarm crypto-misogynistic takes are just boring without also giving us poofy pants to make fun of.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Feb 6, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> I miss that bitchy artist so much. Wencenworks' lukewarm crypto-misogynistic takes are just boring without also giving us poofy pants to make fun of.


One of my favorites was when she tried to "fix" Skye Mathers by giving her a crutch for disability representation only to fail in realizing that she signed her death warrant. You see, Skye would be shifting all her weight and hobbling on that thing that it would make using a sword successfully with the other hand a burden. 

Oh, yeah, there was also the woman she gave a mustache to and I think she HC her as a lesbian as well.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 6, 2022)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> One of my favorites was when she tried to "fix" Skye Mathers by giving her a crutch for disability representation only to fail in realizing that she signed her death warrant. You see, Skye would be shifting all her weight and hobbling on that thing that it would make using a sword successfully with the other hand a burden.
> 
> Oh, yeah, there was also the woman she gave a mustache to and I think she HC her as a lesbian as well.


And this is proof that shit can always get worse. I never thought I'd look back at those posts and think to myself that these were the good ol' days.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Feb 6, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> And this is proof that shit can always get worse. I never thought I'd look back at those posts and think to myself that these were the good ol' days.


Someone should ask what happened to her. I would, but I used to post on the comment section and they weren't too happy with me. So they probably remember me.


----------



## feedtheoctopus (Feb 6, 2022)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Red Sonja gets attention again and Wencenworks thinks he's got the upper hand on dudebros by demanding that Conan gets the same attention.


I think anybody who's ever read any of Howards works, never mind the rest of the weird tales set, can tell you these guys were basically all nerds before being a nerd was cool. What that translates too is they were all very, very, horny boys. Most Conan stories I've read involve a busty hot lady just kind of "being there" because either he wanted to give the magazine something sexy to put on the cover or he was just straight up horny and didn't have access to good porn because it was the 30s and this motherfucker lived in fucking rural Texas. 

I would say cut the poor guy some slack and just let him fantasize about sexy barbarian ladies but he's dead and nobody believes in slack anymore anyway. 

I'm sure for a lot of girls it is extremely alienating that popular female characters in comics and stuff are almost always these giant boobed monstrosities that were clearly ripped out of the id of some virginal weirdo like Howard. Same time I'm not gonna tell women to stop lusting after Jason Mamoa because he makes my frumpy ass look bad


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 6, 2022)

feedtheoctopus said:


> I think anybody who's ever read any of Howards works, never mind the rest of the weird tales set, can tell you these guys were basically all nerds before being a nerd was cool. What that translates too is they were all very, very, horny boys. Most Conan stories I've read involve a busty hot lady just kind of "being there" because either he wanted to give the magazine something sexy to put on the cover or he was just straight up horny and didn't have access to good porn because it was the 30s and this motherfucker lived in fucking rural Texas.
> 
> I would say cut the poor guy some slack and just let him fantasize about sexy barbarian ladies but he's dead and nobody believes in slack anymore anyway.
> 
> I'm sure for a lot of girls it is extremely alienating that popular female characters in comics and stuff are almost always these giant boobed monstrosities that were clearly ripped out of the id of some virginal weirdo like Howard. Same time I'm not gonna tell women to stop lusting after Jason Mamoa because he makes my frumpy ass look bad


Meanwhile,






_These_ were extremely popular around the time Howard's work had its revival in the 80s. And, ironically, they're still popular today even as nerdy fare like Conan and Red Sonja became more and more niche. Even back in the 30s there was a lot of saucy literature in general. Young women with their little scandalous books were being complained about since the 1700s.

I don't even have a point. I just think it's interesting that there's always been plenty of horny to go around, for both men and women. It's just different horny for different tastes.


----------



## feedtheoctopus (Feb 6, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> Meanwhile,
> 
> View attachment 2961350
> 
> ...


Female sexuality is usually a lot less brutally physical then it is for men. Like ya know, you ask most guys what they're into and they go "big tits yo". Ask women and you'll get some extremely vague spiel like "Oh ya know I just like confidence and like, how he carries himself..." Sure most women like a tall guy with broad shoulders and that kind of shit, but they usually got to have some sort of context before they care. That's why most erotic stuff aimed at women is cheap romance novels and things like that.

Also why I think a lot of them look at the kind of fantasies men have in media and just immediately say it's dehumanizing. Maybe it is to an extent. But sexuality is just innate in people, and they like what they like. It feels like their solution to objectification is some sort of puritan rejection of sex in general, which I just find pretty regressive in its own right.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Feb 13, 2022)

I'm not sure how the new Assassin's pants would be a "chafing nightmare", but because it shows breasts, it's bad.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Feb 14, 2022)

Wencenworks is happy over the changes made in the new LotR show. I'm still awaiting the day he discovers Zenescope's z-rated covers or the Miss cards from Urban Rivals.


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Feb 14, 2022)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Wencenworks is happy over the changes made in the new LotR show. I'm still awaiting the day he discovers Zenescope's z-rated covers or the Miss cards from Urban Rivals.


What a fucking nerd. 

Is just me or are all sjws a bunch of nerds?


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Feb 14, 2022)

Grumpy Pickle Rick said:


> What a fucking nerd.
> 
> Is just me or are all sjws a bunch of nerds?


They are nerds or at least wanna-be ones.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 16, 2022)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> They are nerds or at least wanna-be ones.


Half of them only became "nerds" when being nerdy started being trendy. I blame The Big Bang Theory.


----------



## Caddchef (Feb 18, 2022)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> I'm not sure how the new Assassin's pants would be a "chafing nightmare", but because it shows breasts, it's bad.


Surely an assassin would want to wear tight clothing to prevent themselves being snagged or grabbed?


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Feb 19, 2022)

Time for Wencenworks to be a nerd again.


----------



## Caddchef (Feb 20, 2022)

Because Lara Croft's outfit is so sensible....


----------



## Ruin (Feb 20, 2022)

Caddchef said:


> Because Lara Croft's outfit is so sensible....


Yea people in real life never wear shorts and a tank top.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 20, 2022)

Ruin said:


> Yea people in real life never wear shorts and a tank top.


For archaeological digs in hot climates, yes. For high-impact shootouts and fighting T-rexes, not so much.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Feb 20, 2022)

How can there be cleavage and a bared back if the "bandages" are covering it? Because breasts exist, Wincenworks complains that the makers of a game can only see women as a pair of breasts.


----------



## Sex Cannon Lupa (Feb 20, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> For archaeological digs in hot climates, yes. For high-impact shootouts and fighting T-rexes, not so much.


You puritans are lucky I'm not in charge of things. Lara would be naked 110% of the time and wielding dual dildos.


----------



## AutoGuyNoFile (Feb 20, 2022)

I literally cannot figure out WHAT Wincen is complaining about with the Human Scoundrel. "Oh she's completely covered...BUT THEY FOCUS ON HER TOO MUCH! HOW DARE THEY!" what? I...what?

Also her design and outfit is basically a female version of the Castlevania Judgement version of Grant.


Sex Cannon Lupa said:


> You puritans are lucky I'm not in charge of things. Lara would be naked 110% of the time and wielding dual dildos.


You mean Valkyrie Wylde?


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Feb 20, 2022)

AutoGuyNoFile said:


> I literally cannot figure out WHAT Wincen is complaining about with the Human Scoundrel. "Oh she's completely covered...BUT THEY FOCUS ON HER TOO MUCH! HOW DARE THEY!" what? I...what?


I think it has to do with the breasts having a bit of an emphasis (being armored) that is annoying Wincen. The pictures aren't zooming in on her boobies in the ads, but because it's aparent she's got breats, it pisses him off.


----------



## A_throwaway_name62919 (Feb 20, 2022)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> How can there be cleavage and a bared back if the "bandages" are covering it? Because breasts exist, Wincenworks complains that the makers of a game can only see women as a pair of breasts.


After looking closely, I think he's mistaking the small bit of armor above the red gem for skin and cleavage. The color and the angle give that illusion at a glance. Alternatively, because the segment of the boob plate below the red gem is shaped to give an illusion of cleavage, he's just calling it cleavage despite no skin showing; simply because the shape of breasts being visible seems to piss him off. 

As for the bared back thing, dunno. Maybe he's assume that there's no armor back there and that's enough for him to call it? It's not like he's very consistent with these bingo things.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Feb 20, 2022)

A_throwaway_name62919 said:


> After looking closely, I think he's mistaking the small bit of armor above the red gem for skin and cleavage. The color and the angle give that illusion at a glance. Alternatively, because the segment of the boob plate below the red gem is shaped to give an illusion of cleavage, he's just calling it cleavage despite no skin showing; simply because the shape of breasts being visible seems to piss him off.
> 
> As for the bared back thing, dunno. Maybe he's assume that there's no armor back there and that's enough for him to call it? It's not like he's very consistent with these bingo things.


I do think he twists things or just plain cheats on these things.


----------



## ExplosiveTeddybear (Feb 20, 2022)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> How can there be cleavage and a bared back if the "bandages" are covering it? Because breasts exist, Wincenworks complains that the makers of a game can only see women as a pair of breasts.


I love how he mentions that she's specifically called 'Human'. I love playing Gloomhaven, the reason she's specified as being human is that _every _character has their specific race in their title, because most of the characters aren't human. Shows you how much he actually researches his topics beyond the looks. Y'know, something feminist you shouldn't actually pay attention to?


----------



## A_throwaway_name62919 (Feb 21, 2022)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> I do think he twists things or just plain cheats on these things.


Oh, he definitely cheats. It's not difficult to find points where he treats characters who are wearing just cloth outfits as though they're supposed to be wearing armor and dings them accordingly in his bingos, and in general really.


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Feb 21, 2022)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Time for Wencenworks to be a nerd again.





Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> How can there be cleavage and a bared back if the "bandages" are covering it? Because breasts exist, Wincenworks complains that the makers of a game can only see women as a pair of breasts.


You know guys, the more I see people like Wincenworks complaining about geek stuff and feminism, the more I understand why bullies would want to pick on them.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Feb 21, 2022)

Wencenworks is married?! I'm frankly surprised.


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Feb 21, 2022)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Wencenworks is married?! I'm frankly surprised.


I’m not, I read he was married on his profile. And I’m pretty sure his wife is a loser like him.


----------



## SnowBall (Feb 21, 2022)

So much for my theory that he’s a closeted gay man.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Feb 21, 2022)

SnowBall said:


> So much for my theory that he’s a closeted gay man.


She could be his "beard".


----------



## SnowBall (Feb 21, 2022)

Yeah that's a good point. Wouldn’t be surprised,


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 22, 2022)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> She could be his "beard".


Not necessarily. A lot of straight SJWs are either pussy-whipped to submission, or being performatively woke so their genuinely woke partner will put out.


----------



## John Titor (Feb 22, 2022)

> Look if “step on me goth mommy” is your thing, *I’m not here to judge you*


Yeah. Right.
I'll admit the 'sexy walk' in Lost Ark is a bit much.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Feb 27, 2022)

When a game isn't doing too well, it cheers Wencenworks up when scantly clad women put him down.


----------



## Judge Dredd (Feb 27, 2022)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> When a game isn't doing too well, it cheers Wencenworks up


This line of thinking never goes the other way. For every niche failure like Necromunda, there are big, high profile games like The Last of Us 2 that fail way harder despite pandering to the PC audience. I'm sure Sony are working on that...


----------



## RazorBackBacon (Mar 11, 2022)

Wencenworks dancing on Necromunda's grave is stupid because 40K properties famously don't translate to vidya well. About the most well-received was Dawn of War, and even that series has a few hated entries.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Mar 13, 2022)

Wencenworks takes the social justice a step up by using the term, AFAB, to describe women.


----------



## Caddchef (Mar 14, 2022)

Wencenworks is about 30 years too late to complain about Witch Elves as they've been around in their current style for at least that long, still he was 25 years too late about his comments on the Escher from Necromunda so at least he's more consistant than the BABD bingo card.


----------



## Judge Dredd (Mar 14, 2022)

What is AFAB?


----------



## Corn Flakes (Mar 14, 2022)

Judge Dredd said:


> What is AFAB?


Assigned Female At Birth. Wokespeak for "woman", because it doesn't offend the trannies.


----------



## Ruin (Mar 14, 2022)

I always wanted to make one of those rpg maker hentai games with a female warrior that just walks around bottomless with pasties or something as the extent of her armor and the plot is serious fantasy stuff with none of the other characters reacting to or acknowledging her nudity.

That would blow these weirdo's minds.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Mar 14, 2022)

Of course Wencenworks would sing the praises of that goofy magical school suppliment because it's politically correct and has modest clothes. All while accusing the naysayers of hating media that has a plot.


----------



## Flaming Insignias (Mar 14, 2022)

RazorBackBacon said:


> Wencenworks dancing on Necromunda's grave is stupid because 40K properties famously don't translate to vidya well. About the most well-received was Dawn of War, and even that series has a few hated entries.


Hey, Space Marine was pretty good, even if just for the ability to Rip and Tear.


Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Of course Wencenworks would sing the praises of that goofy magical school suppliment because it's politically correct and has modest clothes. All while accusing the naysayers of hating media that has a plot.


What plot? Wish-fulfilment about their high-school years? The ability to go to prom again?


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Mar 14, 2022)

Flaming Insignias said:


> Hey, Space Marine was pretty good, even if just for the ability to Rip and Tear.
> 
> What plot? Wish-fulfilment about their high-school years? The ability to go to prom again?


It would be a safe bet he also likes that crappy hatchet job known as 5th ed. Ravenloft. No femme fatales, no female damsels, or insanity or corruption checks and nobody is an outcast.


----------



## RazorBackBacon (Mar 14, 2022)

Ruin said:


> I always wanted to make one of those rpg maker hentai games with a female warrior that just walks around bottomless with pasties or something as the extent of her armor and the plot is serious fantasy stuff with none of the other characters reacting to or acknowledging her nudity.
> 
> That would blow these weirdo's minds.


I haven't encountered that specific one, but I did find one that was about the struggles of balancing an adventuring career and being a single mother, and another was about overthrowing the cruel and capricious demon king while also rejecting the capricious and short-sighted gods of the setting. 

Both had raunchy, graphic sex scenes just all over the place.


----------



## A_throwaway_name62919 (Mar 15, 2022)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Of course Wencenworks would sing the praises of that goofy magical school suppliment because it's politically correct and has modest clothes. All while accusing the naysayers of hating media that has a plot.


Of course. 


			
				Wencenworks said:
			
		

> But, what stands out to me is how every one of these images captures a spirit of fantasy adventure, that focuses on the adventure itself.


Because nothing says "spirit of fantasy adventure" like sitting in a wheelchair wearing a knockoff Harry Potter uniform. Or casually sitting around in a library chatting while randomly conjuring fire with one hand, with lit candles with no holders scattered about - including on top of books - as *sunlight* streams in the window. Or dancing at a random school ball.


----------



## Flaming Insignias (Mar 15, 2022)

A_throwaway_name62919 said:


> Of course.
> 
> Because nothing says "spirit of fantasy adventure" like sitting in a wheelchair wearing a knockoff Harry Potter uniform. Or casually sitting around in a library chatting while randomly conjuring fire with one hand, with lit candles with no holders scattered about - including on top of books - as *sunlight* streams in the window. Or dancing at a random school ball.


I never did like the concept of Hogwarts. The robe uniform is stupid, the only qualification seems to be magical capacity, and there is no indication of any sort of mundane education, so anyone that graduates would be a moron who needs to wave around a dildo to do anything. When it comes to fantasy schools, I prefer places like UA, where prospective heroes explicitly receive a standard education alongside the Hero Exams, or Garreg Mach, which is a military officer's academy with both military and practical educations. On that note, both of those schools explicitly have entrance exams to show academic and physical capacity, which is a lot more than just having the potential to learn parlor tricks.


----------



## I'mma real anime gurl (Mar 17, 2022)

Judge Dredd said:


> What is AFAB?


I thought it's All Females are Bastards


----------



## Corn Flakes (Mar 17, 2022)

I'mma real anime gurl said:


> I thought it's All Females are Bastards


That's just the salty incel version of it. Either way, it's fucking dumb.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Mar 19, 2022)

How do the duelists see out of those heavy hoods? Other than that, Wencenworks is drooling again.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Mar 20, 2022)

How dare Mara be modeled after a pretty woman and be sexy despite having only a few marks on the bingo card!


----------



## Gender: Xenomorph (Mar 20, 2022)

Legit gonna scout this website for 'problematic' games and add them to my wishlist.

Problematic sideboobs mmmm.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Mar 20, 2022)

Gender: Xenomorph said:


> Legit gonna scout this website for 'problematic' games and add them to my wishlist.
> 
> Problematic sideboobs mmmm.


When you do, make sure to read plenty of Zenescope comics. BABD hates that company with a passion. (I suggest their Grimm Tales of Terror stuff.)


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Mar 21, 2022)

The Girl With the Peal Earring becomes The Girl With the Full Plate Armor. In seriousness, the painting is nicely done.


----------



## Mayor Adam West (Mar 21, 2022)

Gender: Xenomorph said:


> Legit gonna scout this website for 'problematic' games and add them to my wishlist.
> 
> Problematic sideboobs mmmm.


Yo uhh, post that list somewhere on the site. For…research…


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Mar 21, 2022)

Éamon de Valera said:


> Yo uhh, post that list somewhere on the site. For…research…


I do remember how Wencenworks and his crew sperged over Quiet from Metal Gear Solid 5 for days. This list might help.


----------



## Gender: Xenomorph (Mar 21, 2022)

> So, looking at the promotions one would be forgiven for believing the remastered Grand Theft Auto trilogy is either a low budget dating/sex game or one where you play a female carjacker who operates literally in a bikini.



No that would be saints row

I wish it was.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Mar 21, 2022)

Gender: Xenomorph said:


> No that would be saints row
> 
> I wish it was.


Wait til you get the former member of BABD who used to "fix" sexy designs to be more practical. Just page further in that link I posted to see her work.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Mar 21, 2022)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Wait til you get the former member of BABD who used to "fix" sexy designs to be more practical. Just page further in that link I posted to see her work.


In later centuries, historians will refer to that period as the Time of the Poofy Pants.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Mar 26, 2022)

It doesn't matter if Emma Frost likes skimpy clothes and has no problem wearing her original outfit. Chris Clairmont is rooted in misogyny.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Mar 27, 2022)

Wahhhhhh! The evil warlock is dressed sexy! That's a demonization of female sexuality.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Mar 29, 2022)

We get a nice old lady, but going back to the Emma Frost, I'm sure it would surprise Wencenworks that there are women who like to look sexy in public places. I know he finds it to be an excuse, but that's part of Emma's character.


----------



## b0x (Apr 2, 2022)

The thing I find hilarious about these people, is that they remind me of the female-centric boards I frequent to look for lolcow stuff.  Many of them have no idea about anatomy or body types (some don't know where their pee comes out from).  Many of them think abnormal or "unrealistic" body types are only obtainable through plastic surgery.  But if you check through amateur porn, 9gag, medical, and similar websites, you'll find they do actually exist.

"Those boobs are obviously implants"


Spoiler








"Thats an unrealistic body standard"


Spoiler







Even when they are trying to mock art of females with big breasts by inflating penis size.  No, it's a real thing.


Spoiler


----------



## Ruin (Apr 2, 2022)

I feel like in junior high, high, school, college, and even now probably 80% of women and girls are/were normal to conventionally attractive and not 400 pounds blobs with masectomy scars.  What kind of alternate reality are these weirdos inhabiting where that's the normal body type?


----------



## Shig O'nella (Apr 3, 2022)

Ruin said:


> I feel like in junior high, high, school, college, and even now probably 80% of women and girls are/were normal to conventionally attractive and not 400 pounds blobs with masectomy scars.  What kind of alternate reality are these weirdos inhabiting where that's the normal body type?


The only meat people they ever see is the one in the mirror would be my guess.


----------



## Gutpuke (Apr 5, 2022)

Did one of these wet blankets get a job at Marvel or something?


----------



## Ruin (Apr 5, 2022)

Gutpuke said:


> View attachment 3146905
> Did one of these wet blankets get a job at Marvel or something?


They've been doing this for a while now. Check out what the new Starfire looks like.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Apr 5, 2022)

Gutpuke said:


> View attachment 3146905
> Did one of these wet blankets get a job at Marvel or something?


Ironically, that burlap sack they put her in makes her tits look bigger because the artist simply drew on top of what was already there.

Also, why did they replace her headdress with two Great Value-brand polypropylene brooms? Is it one of those "only Native Americans get to use feathers" things? It looks fucking retarded, like something out of the new Horizon game.


----------



## teriyakiburns (Apr 5, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> Also, why did they replace her headdress with two Great Value-brand polypropylene brooms? Is it one of those "only Native Americans get to use feathers" things? It looks fucking retarded, like something out of the new Horizon game.


Pretty much. They took away her neck rings and the big chunky bits on her headdress and turned all her bling silver, too, presumably because muh cultural appropriation africans gold primitivism RACIST RACIST RACIST


----------



## A_throwaway_name62919 (Apr 6, 2022)

Gutpuke said:


> View attachment 3146905
> Did one of these wet blankets get a job at Marvel or something?


There's probably some, but that's not what this particular instance is about. It's the result of social media screaming that the writer 1) used a name for the chick that Pocahontas used later in life, and 2) used Europeans raiding the Americas for gold as inspiration for the destruction of the chick's kingdom. The loudest complaint was apparently this:





Hence them slapping a burlap sack on her instead of just changing the name.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Apr 15, 2022)

Ruin said:


> They've been doing this for a while now. Check out what the new Starfire looks like.


You mean the one for the Titans live-action show? Yeah, that outfit sucks and the actress is kinda ugly.

Anyway, we get some decent sexy men designs and Wencenworks acting like a spazz again.


----------



## A skinny fat man (Apr 15, 2022)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> You mean the one for the Titans live-action show? Yeah, that outfit sucks and the actress is kinda ugly.
> 
> Anyway, we get some decent sexy men designs and Wencenworks acting like a spazz again.


That second one is literally Liu Kang though.


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Apr 16, 2022)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> You mean the one for the Titans live-action show? Yeah, that outfit sucks and the actress is kinda ugly.
> 
> Anyway, we get some decent sexy men designs and Wencenworks acting like a spazz again.


1. Wincenworks is a gayass nerd.

2. Who honestly cares about Mortal Kombat anymore?

Not to bash on people who grew up with Mortal Kombat or Street Fighter but those IPs are old. I grew up with Batman and I don’t give a shit about him anymore. I still watch some Batman stuff from time but I couldn’t care less about the franchise anymore.

It’s honestly just consumer culture now.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Apr 16, 2022)

Grumpy Pickle Rick said:


> 1. Wincenworks is a gayass nerd.
> 
> 2. Who honestly cares about Mortal Kombat anymore?
> 
> ...


It's amazing how Wincenworks thinks he's got one over on everyone with the "empowerment" as if that automaticlly wins any argument he has.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (May 8, 2022)

Just in time for Mother's Day, our hero brings back and old "fighting fucktoy" and sings the praises of a scantly clad man.


----------



## SnowBall (May 8, 2022)

Are the other two mods even around anymore? Because this just feels like wincen using the blog as a dumping ground for his very obvious fapping material.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (May 8, 2022)

Now that I think about it, he forgot to mark "thong" on the bingo card. He must've been too busy drooling over pot-head to do that.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (May 9, 2022)

At least there's no fapping material today, but he singing the praises of Thor Love and Thunder because he think it gets one up on the nerds he hates.


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (May 9, 2022)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Just in time for Mother's Day, our hero brings back and old "fighting fucktoy" and sings the praises of a scantly clad man.





Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> At least there's no fapping material today, but he singing the praises of Thor Love and Thunder because he think it gets one up on the nerds he hates.


Why do I get the feeling that anyone who is/was a part of BABD was one of those nerds in high school that got picked on?


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (May 9, 2022)

Grumpy Pickle Rick said:


> Why do I get the feeling that anyone who is/was a part of BABD was one of those nerds in high school that got picked on?


I think some of the other nerds looked down on Wencenworks.


----------



## SnowBall (May 10, 2022)

Ozzie always came off as one of those “I’m not like the other girls” types.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (May 20, 2022)

BABD has a few things to say about Blizzard's new diversity check list.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jul 27, 2022)

They're back and talking about the tape outfit. Here's hoping that we get their opinion on the new Bayonetta game.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 27, 2022)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> They're back and talking about the tape outfit. Here's hoping that we get their opinion on the new Bayonetta game.


That's a broken clock moment. Sure, both designs work. Did these guys ever watch the original He-Man cartoon?






Our boy was showing more skin than the cheesecake femme fatale.

The point is: no one gives a shit. This is not some great discovery, wrought from eternal truth to own the chuds. What we don't like is when someone simply transposes a female outfit on a male without accounting for the differences in shapes between men and women, which usually just looks fucking ridiculous. Hell, even in their own example:





They didn't just do the same X shape on the male. That inverted T shape actually does a good job of emphasizing the dude's muscular chest. It works because _it actually took into account the fact that men and women look different_, and as such different things about them are seen as attractive in different ways.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Aug 8, 2022)

We've got a double-header today. ..

-Sure Blizzard is a shady company, but I like the new punk chick's design. Wincenworks is just being prickly again.
-Wah! Yugioh didn't give the harpy armor that makes he look like she has no breasts in the censored American version.


----------



## NerdShamer (Aug 8, 2022)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> -Wah! Yugioh didn't give the harpy armor that makes he look like she has no breasts in the censored American version.


Konami was afraid that those extra spikes would poke someone's eyes out.


----------



## I'mma real anime gurl (Aug 8, 2022)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> -Sure Blizzard is a shady company, but I like the new punk chick's design. Wincenworks is just being prickly again.


I can't wait to see her in the porn, but anyway how the fuck is Overwatch still a thing. How come normal gamers didn't leave it for shit like Fortnite and CSGO, is the audience lefties or are they trying to see jiggle physics are in?


----------



## NerdShamer (Aug 8, 2022)

I'mma real anime gurl said:


> but anyway how the fuck is Overwatch still a thing.


Same thing that's been going with stuff like League; it's filled with anime stereotypes and coomer bait.


----------



## Belvedere (Aug 8, 2022)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> -Wah! Yugioh didn't give the harpy armor that makes he look like she has no breasts in the censored American version.



It is statements like this that convince me that Winceworks' wokeness has caused him complete brain rot.  Does this moron not understand that just removing the spikes is enough of a pain in the ass for the localization team that had to go through every frame of animation with that character in it and do this edit?!  

Now imagine completely changing the Harpy's armor design to something this dumbass would find acceptable and having to redraw the entire character in every frame of animation she appears in.  Yeah, that's not happening, It would delay the schedule and eat at the budget of the localization team and it would have been more likely that the Japanese branch of Konami would have gotten pissed off at the American branch for such radical changes just for the sake of localization and probably the episode would have end up being puled rather than having the original design vandalized in such a way.

Winceworks once again shows he doesn't understand how anything in media works.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Sep 28, 2022)

This one popped up during the downtime, but even when a woman's outfit doesn't really score on their bingo card, they still throw stones at it.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Nov 7, 2022)

I know jack about Warhammer, I could use a second opinion on the changes they made and BABD's demand that the company get more sensitivity readers.


----------



## Jaimas (Nov 7, 2022)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> I know jack about Warhammer, I could use a second opinion on the changes they made and BABD's demand that the company get more sensitivity readers.


All right, here's the thing about the Repentia units: They're inherently a ridiculous premise. Imagine a bunch of failed clerics who are given no armor whatsoever, then issued melee weapons and told to kick unholy ass if they want forgiveness. They then throw themselves into the fight like a bunch of insane people only can.  The original models, contrary to what BABD insists, really weren't designed to tittilate, since by and large, GW has made attractive female models exactly one time.

The old models, which BABD decries, were made in like the early 90s and didn't have plastic models until relatively recently - it was Pewter only for all that time. The new ones wear their inspiration openly, which is to say they're referencing old penitents, which... Makes sense, because that's what the fucking Repentia are.

Similarly, Black Inquisitors for literally every branch of the Imperium's Holy Inquisition have been a thing in canon since forever ago (in particular, DOW veterans remember Inquisitor Toth for being surprisingly well-written) and there has never been anything stopping black Sisters, either - wherever the convent is set up, that's where they recruit from.

BABD is trying to make it seem like a minor model update for a unit that's literally not had plastics _ever_ and a few new paintjobs are signs of her side getting its way, and I... Don't see that. I don't think most 40K vets see that, actually. She's a fucking nut.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Nov 7, 2022)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> I know jack about Warhammer, I could use a second opinion on the changes they made and BABD's demand that the company get more sensitivity readers.


Quick primer: in Warhammer 40,000 there is a sub-faction of the Imperium of Man that's entirely composed of women, the Adeptus Sororitas, or the Sisters of Battle. They're a subset of the church that all but rules over the Imperium, and they were created due to loophole in the laws that stated the Ecclesiarchy could not hold _men_ under arms. They're all religious zealots of the higher order, their faith so strong they can literally perform miracles in battle.

When a Sister of Battle strays or fails, they get relegated to a squad of Repentia. They're stripped of their powered armor except for the boots (so they can still run through the battlefield), covered only in seals of purity, given huge chainsaw swords, and thrown at the enemy with only furious zeal to protect them, under the command of a taskmistress who's still in power armor.

Here are the _previous _models for the Repentia:






I can't find the original models for them, but here's a cosplay version:




I think you can tell why they don't like the Repentia.


----------



## Judge Dredd (Nov 7, 2022)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> I know jack about Warhammer, I could use a second opinion on the changes they made and BABD's demand that the company get more sensitivity readers.


As for the sensitivity readers, for years GW has had an attitude of not giving a fuck what the fans say or think. It's only been recently where they've given the slightest hint of giving a fuck.

Warhammer 40k is basically the miniatures game in the UK. Nothing else comes close, which seems to be why wokists want it so badly.

I say this because in recent years GW did bend the knee for the first time ever by releasing some woke books. The wokeshit was about as well received as it normally is, but then nothing. To be clear, I don't play 40k these days so I might be out of the loop, but as far as I can tell GW have gone back to simply ignoring people outside of the occasional [brand] messaging.


----------



## NerdShamer (Nov 7, 2022)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> I know jack about Warhammer, I could use a second opinion on the changes they made and BABD's demand that the company get more sensitivity readers.


Basically, that subfaction is an little bit into BDSM out of penance, they can't have _men_ under arms due to an failed coup that nobody talks about. So we get stuff nuns with guns and an fucking pipe organ that shoots out missiles.

These are supposed to be the literal definition of self-flagellation and these people are essentially what happens when the religious nutjobs have an inferiority complex. I've never really kept up with the models that isn't the Space Marines or the IG tanks.




Jaimas said:


> She's a fucking nut.


Oh, and the journo is just scraping the bottom of the barrel; considering how the forces the Dark Eldar and Slaneesh are just as revealing.


----------



## MarineN*4235431 (Nov 7, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> Quick primer: in Warhammer 40,000 there is a sub-faction of the Imperium of Man that's entirely composed of women, the Adeptus Sororitas, or the Sisters of Battle. They're a subset of the church that all but rules over the Imperium, and they were created due to loophole in the laws that stated the Ecclesiarchy could not hold _men_ under arms. They're all religious zealots of the higher order, their faith so strong they can literally perform miracles in battle.
> 
> When a Sister of Battle strays or fails, they get relegated to a squad of Repentia. They're stripped of their powered armor except for the boots (so they can still run through the battlefield), covered only in seals of purity, given huge chainsaw swords, and thrown at the enemy with only furious zeal to protect them, under the command of a taskmistress who's still in power armor.
> 
> ...


always found them funny, guess shows the imperium hipocresy and stupidity


Corn Flakes said:


> That's a broken clock moment. Sure, both designs work. Did these guys ever watch the original He-Man cartoon?
> 
> View attachment 3536052
> 
> ...


if nost mistaken they got clowned like they deserved, no wonder they are butthurt


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Nov 7, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> Quick primer: in Warhammer 40,000 there is a sub-faction of the Imperium of Man that's entirely composed of women, the Adeptus Sororitas, or the Sisters of Battle. They're a subset of the church that all but rules over the Imperium, and they were created due to loophole in the laws that stated the Ecclesiarchy could not hold _men_ under arms. They're all religious zealots of the higher order, their faith so strong they can literally perform miracles in battle.
> 
> When a Sister of Battle strays or fails, they get relegated to a squad of Repentia. They're stripped of their powered armor except for the boots (so they can still run through the battlefield), covered only in seals of purity, given huge chainsaw swords, and thrown at the enemy with only furious zeal to protect them, under the command of a taskmistress who's still in power armor.
> 
> ...


I like the old look more than the dully-colored "improved" version. The new one is so bland and forgettable.


----------



## John Titor (Nov 7, 2022)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> I know jack about Warhammer, I could use a second opinion on the changes they made and BABD's demand that the company get more sensitivity readers.





> just once consider the optics of using a whip wielding leader driving one of the few units with highly visible brown people in them.  _Please._


I know little about 40k too but I did not immediately think of slave whipcrackers either. This says volumes on how they think.


----------



## Jaimas (Nov 7, 2022)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> I like the old look more than the dully-colored "improved" version. The new one is so bland and forgettable.


That's an ongoing theme that's been the case for like 20 years with GW. They constantly rotate out older designs, and while sometimes it can result in some cool shit, there's plenty of cases where it results in shit like this. I think probably the best example of yore was the change between the old Daemonette designs and the new ones.


----------



## A skinny fat man (Nov 10, 2022)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> I like the old look more than the dully-colored "improved" version. The new one is so bland and forgettable.


I think a big part of that is just the paint job. They actively decided to significantly mute the colors on all the repentia and just have the canoness have bright colors on her. I think the old sculpts were better from a design standpoint too, but they'd be a lot better if they weren't flesh tone + dark gray + steel gray + maybe some dull burgandy for a color scheme.


----------



## Caddchef (Nov 10, 2022)

The new models kind of look like they're going to pop down the gym for their weekly chainsaw-a-cize class.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Nov 10, 2022)

Caddchef said:


> The new models kind of look like they're going to pop down the gym for their weekly chainsaw-a-cize class.


The sneakers don't help. They went from bulky, badass heavy greaves to... fucking sneakers.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Nov 20, 2022)

Overlord fans will enjoy this new rant about how an evil character is dressed.


----------



## Flaming Insignias (Nov 20, 2022)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Overlord fans will enjoy this new rant about how an evil character is dressed.


Sasuga BABD-Sama


----------



## Jaimas (Nov 20, 2022)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Overlord fans will enjoy this new rant about how an evil character is dressed.



Someone needs a hug.


----------



## NerdShamer (Nov 20, 2022)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Overlord fans will enjoy this new rant about how an evil character is dressed.


Honestly, I've seen worse.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Nov 20, 2022)

NerdShamer said:


> Honestly, I've seen worse.


Same here, but this is BABD we're talking about and I'm sure if it was the more modestly-dressed Albedo, they'd still find something wrong.


----------



## Caddchef (Nov 20, 2022)

I'm a bit confused why he thinks Clementine's outfit would be a tripping hazard, i mean out of everything he could have picked he goes for that?


----------



## NerdShamer (Nov 20, 2022)

Caddchef said:


> I'm a bit confused why he thinks Clementine's outfit would be a _tripping hazard, _i mean out of everything he could have picked he goes for that?


Might be from the well running dry? I mean, that kind of content isn't too hard to find.  I mean, just look at this.



Spoiler: Or don't, really






And he'll more or less have the exact same argument about it.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Nov 20, 2022)

Caddchef said:


> I'm a bit confused why he thinks Clementine's outfit would be a tripping hazard, i mean out of everything he could have picked he goes for that?


I'm guessing it's the big straps on her outfit.



NerdShamer said:


> Might be from the well running dry? I mean, that kind of content isn't too hard to find.  I mean, just look at this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, that Overlord one was sent to him by someone else. I'm tempted to send him something to tell you the truth if he didn't know me.


----------



## NerdShamer (Nov 20, 2022)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> I'm tempted to send him something to tell you the truth if he didn't know me.


 Could always make an burner account for it


----------



## Corn Flakes (Nov 20, 2022)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Overlord fans will enjoy this new rant about how an evil character is dressed.


This is like complaining the main character can't walk through doorways because his hat is too vide. Way to miss the point of a design.


----------



## King_Boo_Official (Nov 20, 2022)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Overlord fans will enjoy this new rant about how an evil character is dressed.


Sexy hero, modest villain= bad
Sexy villain, modest hero= bad
Sexy hero AND villain= bad
The outrage over "Evil is sexy" always confused me, because it's "Evil is sexy" not "Sexy is evil". And even if that _was_ the case, well, who is BABD to disagree?


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Nov 21, 2022)

King_Boo_Official said:


> Sexy hero, modest villain= bad
> Sexy villain, modest hero= bad
> Sexy hero AND villain= bad
> The outrage over "Evil is sexy" always confused me, because it's "Evil is sexy" not "Sexy is evil". And even if that _was_ the case, well, who is BABD to disagree?


People like BABD hate "evil is sexy" because they believe that it demonizes female sexuality as a whole.


----------



## Jaimas (Nov 21, 2022)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> People like BABD hate "evil is sexy" because they believe that it demonizes female sexuality as a whole.



The bigger question you need to ask is _why _BABD still is doing this shit, years later, after the Tumblr exodus, long after everyone stopped caring about that platform.
People like her are used to getting their way just by screeching loudly and hard enough. They've made major inroads in a lot of companies over the years, and you've all seen the result: Media that puts the agenda first and everything else second. But the companies that refuse to conform? Those are the ones they reserve _all_ of their coping and seething (and, where applicable, dilating) for.

Intelligent video game companies arenever going to uglify the shit out of their sexy female characters and call it progress, but stupid ones will. Intelligent anime creators will continue to appeal to the demographics that pay their bills, but stupid ones won't. The ones that are stupid enough to do this, buying into the hubris, invite their own doom, because the free market will fill in the gaps left behind. People still want this content and people still want to make this content. A few times it may get choked out of the market for a while (as was the case for Senran Kagura), but for every one they successfully stop, another Kamen America arises from the darkness.




It's more than the control, of course: they can't tolerate the existence of characters like this because it holds up a mirror to them that is more than unflattering - it is an utter excoriation of what they stand for. These are people who glorify every vice and human weakness and bitch about every single character design they don't personally approve of. Instead of seeing an attractive character for what it is - an artistic choice, often rich with themes and meaning - they frame it as a symbol of oppression or discrimination without ever truly understanding what they ever stood for in th first place.

I've brought it up time and time again in this thread, but shitters like BABD do not care about authorial intent, character motivation, story reasons, or what the attractive character is meant to emphasize; they instead see a reflection of their own failures: rather than try to better themselves, draw inspiration from he character, or ponder the deeper meaning behind what they were trying to get across, they instead take perverted joy in destroying everything they can about them - bringing everyone down to their level instead of raising themselves up, or going their own way.

The end result of this way of thinking is an excessively small-minded, petty, exceedingly envious worldview, the hallmark of the kind of person who hides their intentions behind a thin veneer of equality and "balance," using it as an excuse to just push their pathetic world-view on everyone else. The universal reveal for the kind of people who push for acceptance of everyone, while at the same time demanding everyone around them lower standards, because that way, BABD doesn't have to strive for anything. Ever.

At the rotten core of it all, this continues due to BABD's insecurity, and that is why watching her flip the fuck out over tits, time and time again, will remain an eternal pleasure.


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Nov 24, 2022)

Jaimas said:


> Instead of seeing an attractive character for what it is - an artistic choice, often rich with themes and meaning - they frame it as a symbol of oppression or discrimination without ever truly understanding what they ever stood for in th first place.


Exactly, the designs for these female characters are a *CHOICE*. These are _*FICTIONAL CHARACTERS*_. They weren’t born, they were *made*, they were _*drawn*_. Because it was the *artist’s choice*. The same thing applies to male characters too.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Nov 24, 2022)

It's time to complain about cameras focusing too much on certain parts of the female body.


----------



## vladimirovanova (Nov 24, 2022)

I was browsing Reddit a few years ago and came across a subreddit that was dedicated to "sensible" armor design, and the entire frontpage was indistinguishable from Islamist fetishism, including one image where a formerly super sexy character was all but dressed in a burqa, and this was lauded in the comments as "truly empowering."

What bewildered me was that these were radical feminists.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Nov 25, 2022)

I will agree that Gambit looks hot in his Gala outfit, but it's typical Wincenworks cheering about empowerment.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Nov 25, 2022)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> I will agree that Gambit looks hot in his Gala outfit, but it's typical Wincenworks cheering about empowerment.


The fuck...

Okay, lose the fucking comically low-cut bib-and-brace look. Give him a proper chonky 90s cartoon belt and trousers. Keep everything else, including the knee-high boots. There, you show off more skin and he doesn't look like he's trying to wear Rogue's clothes. Seriously, _you can't hang shit off men's waists the same way you can do with women_. The anatomy is different, the cuts need to be different. It's not rocket surgery, you assholes.


----------



## Caramelo (Nov 25, 2022)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> I will agree that Gambit looks hot in his Gala outfit, but it's typical Wincenworks cheering about empowerment.


There is so much skin showing it missed sexy completely and landed on vulgar to me. He looks like a go go boy.


----------



## Ghost of Wesley Willis (Nov 26, 2022)

These people have always just come off as insecure with their own bodies and image instead of concerned about objectification.


----------



## Grumpy Pickle Rick (Nov 26, 2022)

Caramelo said:


> There is so much skin showing it missed sexy completely and landed on vulgar to me. He looks like a go go boy.


I agree.

There are a lot of male and female characters whose designs aren’t sexy and are instead vulgar. The way the artist drew their bodies and the clothes they give their characters.



Ghost of Wesley Willis said:


> These people have always just come off as insecure with their own bodies and image instead of concerned about objectification.


That’s one of the main reasons for BABD, they hate their bodies.


----------



## Mr Processor (Nov 26, 2022)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Overlord fans will enjoy this new rant about how an evil character is dressed.


Clementine isn't wearing armor.  She's wearing the stolen guild plates of all the adventurers she's tortured and killed.  She made it into a sexy bikini to mock them, and because she's an agility fighter not a tank. And when she faced Ains she could have been wearing power armor and it wouldn't have mattered.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Nov 26, 2022)

Mr Processor said:


> Clementine isn't wearing armor.  She's wearing the stolen guild plates of all the adventurers she's tortured and killed.  She made it into a sexy bikini to mock them, and because she's an agility fighter not a tank. And when she faced Ains she could have been wearing power armor and it wouldn't have mattered.


Doesn't matter to BABD if she's an agility fighter or she's poking fun at something, they'll put it under their rhetoric bingo.


----------



## Mr Processor (Nov 26, 2022)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Doesn't matter to BABD if she's an agility fighter or she's poking fun at something, they'll put it under their rhetoric bingo.


Oh, I know, because the reason why she's against the sexy outfits is because they are sexy outfits, not based on practicality.


----------



## Jaimas (Nov 26, 2022)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Doesn't matter to BABD if she's an agility fighter or she's poking fun at something, they'll put it under their rhetoric bingo.


....Unless it's Meguca, in which case it's sacrosanct according to our favorite hypocritical fucktard.


----------



## cybertoaster (Nov 27, 2022)

I'm gonna be brief:

Men like booba, specially men who have never gotten any booba IRL. Ergo games with female characters with booba are more profitable.

Women don't like booba, nor bulges for that matter, so games with bulges don't sell more, so male characters don't have bulges unless the game is targeted to gay furries.

Point is this is mostly fat women who barely even play these games at all bitching about how its a bad influence for the kind of men they would never be interested in dating.

This whole debate its pointless.


----------



## Chandelier (Nov 27, 2022)

cybertoaster said:


> I'm gonna be brief:
> 
> Men like booba, specially men who have never gotten any booba IRL. Ergo games with female characters with booba are more profitable.
> 
> ...


You'd be surprised on how much women like bulges. Namor from Wakanda Forever getting his cock edited out caused much consternation among female fans, who wanted to see his dick. Likewise, if you've ever been to Elden Ring, you'll see female simps for the Omen twins (Morgott in particular), and though both don't have modeled genitalia Morgott is somewhat packing. Monsterfucking has quite the niche. 

And we like booba too, mostly because they're beautiful.


----------



## vladimirovanova (Nov 27, 2022)

Women like bulges, but from what I've learned in my time on this Earth, it's that women REALLY fucking like veins for some baffling fucking reason

Especially veins on wrists and hands


----------



## Corn Flakes (Nov 27, 2022)

vladimirovanova said:


> Women like bulges, but from what I've learned in my time on this Earth, it's that women REALLY fucking like veins for some baffling fucking reason
> 
> Especially veins on wrists and hands


Bulging veiny hands and arms on men are... well, manly. It's one of those things that really stands out between men and women. I definitely don't work out nearly as much as I should (I mostly just fix things around the house), but even then the veins on my arms and neck are a lot more visible than my wife's, who _does_ go to the gym four days a week.


----------



## teriyakiburns (Nov 27, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> Bulging veiny hands and arms on men are... well, manly. It's one of those things that really stands out between men and women. I definitely don't work out nearly as much as I should (I mostly just fix things around the house), but even then the veins on my arms and neck are a lot more visible than my wife's, who _does_ go to the gym four days a week.


Heavy vascularisation is a sign of upper body strength. It's the body's response to the oxygen demand of large, active muscle groups.

Which reminds me, I've got to get back to lifting again...


----------



## Amber the Hedgehog (Nov 27, 2022)

vladimirovanova said:


> Women like bulges, but from what I've learned in my time on this Earth, it's that women REALLY fucking like veins for some baffling fucking reason
> 
> Especially veins on wrists and hands


Actually that's more gay man thing. Women are in general most attracted to swimmers body, clearly mussely but lean. Veins are often seen as bit creepy.

In general the biggest difference between what the sexes like is that men like exaggerated features and extra detail on those but women are more into flow and clean surfaces. This pattern includes sexy stuff but isn't limited to it. Men's fantasy is filled with big honking mussels, giant armors, spikes, glorious bread, bouncing big boob, tiny tiny waist and rounder butts. Women's fantasy otherhand you get long hair, dresses with millions of layers, lean bodies, boobs but usually mid to slightly bigger side only, nice tight butts on both genders, clear clean skin, flower petals in the wind and glitter.


----------



## cybertoaster (Nov 27, 2022)

Chandelier said:


> You'd be surprised on how much women like bulges. Namor from Wakanda Forever getting his cock edited out caused much consternation among female fans, who wanted to see his dick. Likewise, if you've ever been to Elden Ring, you'll see female simps for the Omen twins (Morgott in particular), and though both don't have modeled genitalia Morgott is somewhat packing. Monsterfucking has quite the niche.




Didnt know "crusty hobo with terminal dandruff" was an aesthetic chicks were into now.


Amber the Hedgehog said:


> Actually that's more gay man thing.


No surprise given which bodypart its the most veiny...


----------



## Chandelier (Nov 27, 2022)

Amber the Hedgehog said:


> Actually that's more gay man thing. Women are in general most attracted to swimmers body, clearly mussely but lean. Veins are often seen as bit creepy.


As another user pointed out, veins are a sign of upper body strength. Like what you see on men who do manual labor/strong men. 

Gay men like the gym bro type, like the BronzeAgePervert type, the guys so into it they're just there to see dudes. The "bear" type in gay porn looks like that (and see Tom of Finland). 

I think for women - and I'm just speaking on limited example - is a mix of both. We like muscly men but ones where they're natural, in all the right places; an athletic body, if you will. Ghost from Modern Warfare is a good example. He's got a huge fanbase, and plenty of SAS men look like him. 

Though the bitch tits/roid ragers is a turn off. I think women like a balance of muscly men but who are really sweethearts. Himbos, if you will. 


Amber the Hedgehog said:


> In general the biggest difference between what the sexes like is that men like exaggerated features and extra detail on those but women are more into flow and clean surfaces. This pattern includes sexy stuff but isn't limited to it. Men's fantasy is filled with big honking mussels, giant armors, spikes, glorious bread, bouncing big boob, tiny tiny waist and rounder butts. Women's fantasy otherhand you get long hair, dresses with millions of layers, lean bodies, boobs but usually mid to slightly bigger side only, nice tight butts on both genders, clear clean skin, flower petals in the wind and glitter.


Daemon Targaryen has a huge fanbase and he's an average sized dude. Knights/archers only tended to be big due to the armour and weight of their bows. 

Sarah J. Maas's stuff unironically looks like a gay porno, though.


cybertoaster said:


> View attachment 3948909
> Didnt know "crusty hobo with terminal dandruff" was an aesthetic chicks were into now.
> 
> No surprise given which bodypart its the most veiny...


You'd be surprised, my dude. And the biggest draw for the demon bum up there is his personality. He's not a brute, he's actually a tragic character, and women fucking love that.


----------



## vladimirovanova (Nov 27, 2022)

The part about the veins makes a lot of sense in retrospect.


----------



## cybertoaster (Nov 30, 2022)

Chandelier said:


> he's actually a tragic character, and women fucking love that.


Should start writing about myself then.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Dec 14, 2022)

Time again for Wincenworks to make some exceptions for cosplayers because poor little fictional characters have no power and are being exploited.


----------



## Caddchef (Dec 14, 2022)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Time again for Wincenworks to make some exceptions for cosplayers because poor little fictional characters have no power and are being exploited.


How dare women dress however they want, don't they realise how problematic this is!


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Dec 14, 2022)

Caddchef said:


> How dare women dress however they want, don't they realise how problematic this is!


It's the whole stupid "fictional characters can't consent" so how dare you make them sexy. Even if it fits the character's personality,


----------



## Captain Manning (Dec 14, 2022)

Potentially unpopular opinion:

I eventually grew to regard Quiet's getup as dumb.

But that's _mainly _because Kojima's stated justification for it (she breathes through her skin) was so painfully contrived. Just say you like T&A, Hideo. We've _all _played your games. We _all _know it. Just be honest and let the harpies screech as they _always _will. Jesus. 

It's like I didn't really mind it when Justin Timberlake exposed Janet Jackson's breast at the Super Bowl back in 2004, but calling it a "wardrobe malfunction" just insults the audience's intelligence.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Dec 14, 2022)

Captain Manning said:


> Potentially unpopular opinion:
> 
> I eventually grew to regard Quiet's getup as dumb.
> 
> ...


To tell you the truth, I always thought Quiet's outfit was poorly designed as well. I'd get rid of the tights.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Dec 14, 2022)

Captain Manning said:


> Potentially unpopular opinion:
> 
> I eventually grew to regard Quiet's getup as dumb.
> 
> ...


Taro is a gem. And yes, this little meme here?




It's entirely justified. I don't really care if you're going full coomer on the outfits. It's fine. Just don't try to pretend it's anything other than something you personally enjoy. Otherwise it turns into a contrived Magical Realm situation way too fucking quickly.

Alternatively, pull a Hidetaka Miyazaki and don't even elaborate on why most of your female characters are going around barefoot. People will get it, eventually.


----------



## SadLonelyLoser (Dec 14, 2022)

Wincenworks makes an interesting point with the three questions here. I know that they're applying it to cosplay, but I think it can apply to everything, so let's apply it to one of BABD's favorite characters, Zelda from Hyrule Warriors.

1. Who holds the power?

Zelda's a princess, and we don't really see any other authority figures in the original game, so I guess she's in charge.

2. What is the intent?

Her armor makes her look strong and powerful and is intended to convey authority rather than provide protection (because what army has their commander fight on the front lines).

3. Will anyone be harmed?

Yes, the enemies of Hyrule.

Looking through this metric, I don't understand their objections to the character. We should replace the masterpiece bingo card with these simple questions. Thank you Wincenworks for being a true visionary.


----------



## John Titor (Dec 15, 2022)

Captain Manning said:


> Potentially unpopular opinion:
> 
> I eventually grew to regard Quiet's getup as dumb.
> 
> ...


We didn't need a justification why 1/4 of the characters look like they came from a BDSM club (this was a deliberate choice fyi) and we don't really need one now. Funny thing is, Quiet's outfit is a gender inverted version of Vamp's. Not that they would knoe that because they don't play games.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Dec 15, 2022)

John Titor said:


> We didn't need a justification why 1/4 of the characters look like they came from a BDSM club (this was a deliberate choice fyi) and we don't really need one now. Funny thing is, Quiet's outfit is a gender inverted version of Vamp's. Not that they would knoe that because they don't play games.


They'd make excuses for Vamp or make lame jokes about empowerment.


----------



## Articles and Nudes (Dec 16, 2022)

They'd shriek about the pornification of bisexual bodies.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Dec 16, 2022)

Wincenworks, you're pouting/drooling over scantly-clad men again.

EDIT: I have to wonder what Mrs. Wincenworks thinks of her hubby's obsession with how fictional women and men are dressed.


----------



## John Titor (Dec 16, 2022)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Wincenworks, you're pouting/drooling over scantly-clad men again.
> 
> EDIT: I have to wonder what Mrs. Wincenworks thinks of her hubby's obsession with how fictional women and men are dressed.


I believe the first one is Kingdom Death which has a line of optional pinup themed miniatures which aren't necessary for the game. I think the key difference is 40k is more "mainstream" as in you could easily buy a set in stores while KD is more niche and not available in retail. Main point is, they are different franchises and what works for KD won't work for 40k and vice versa.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Dec 22, 2022)

Ozzy is back and hates it when female Dwarves don't have massive facial hair (or at least big mutton chops).


----------



## Caddchef (Dec 23, 2022)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Ozzy is back and hates it when female Dwarves don't have massive facial hair (or at least big mutton chops).


When the next dragonage flops and Bioware is cannibalised by EA, it will be directly due to Bioware constantly pandering to people like BABD and is nothing less than they deserve.


----------



## teriyakiburns (Dec 23, 2022)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Ozzy is back and hates it when female Dwarves don't have massive facial hair (or at least big mutton chops).


Tolkien's Dwarfs, which just about everything fantasy uses as a reference these days, canonically had facial hair on both sexes. One of the complaints LOTR fans had about Amazon's Rings of Power series was that the Dwarf women had no beards. It's just a Dwarf thing. I hate the fact that it's being hijacked by these prissy, self-obsessed little weirdos and used as some sort of "own" against the chuds.


----------



## Jet Fuel Johnny (Dec 23, 2022)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Ozzy is back and hates it when female Dwarves don't have massive facial hair (or at least big mutton chops).


Dwarves with facial hair has been a thing for a long time and people can get pretty pissy about it.





It's even with their goddesses.



But Ozzy's just a faggot about it.


----------



## Amber the Hedgehog (Dec 26, 2022)

Jet Fuel Johnny said:


> Dwarves with facial hair has been a thing for a long time and people can get pretty pissy about it.
> 
> View attachment 4140153
> View attachment 4140156
> ...


Dwarf ladies having beards was traditionally about two things. One most if not dwarves were described having beards and females rarely popped up. Two dwarves aren't supposed to be human, just magical creatures that are kinda like humans. So having bearded ladies be a standard to them plays with these both aspects. Writing it doesn't even look that wierd becouse it's just mind theater, you can get away with alot fun symbolic shit that sounds cool but might actually look silly.


----------



## Jet Fuel Johnny (Dec 26, 2022)

Amber the Hedgehog said:


> Dwarf ladies having beards was traditionally about two things. One most if not dwarves were described having beards and females rarely popped up. Two dwarves aren't supposed to be human, just magical creatures that are kinda like humans. So having bearded ladies be a standard to them plays with these both aspects. Writing it doesn't even look that wierd becouse it's just mind theater, you can get away with alot fun symbolic shit that sounds cool but might actually look silly.


Hell, it's even easily explainable in technobabble...

Dwarves have more testosterone in their bodies due to higher muscle mass and bone density, meaning the females have beards and are muscular and heavy boned too.

Boom.


----------



## Flaming Insignias (Dec 29, 2022)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Ozzy is back and hates it when female Dwarves don't have massive facial hair (or at least big mutton chops).


Honestly, I'm not actually that enthused by bearded dwarven women. It feels a little too tacky and I think it sounds more like a joke that went too far. I'm more into the Germanic shortstack when it comes to dwarf women, both because it's attractive and I feel like beards equating to toughness even in women starts to edge into Reddit and legbeard territory.


----------



## Sniperwoof (Dec 29, 2022)

I'm honestly not too bitchy about Dwarven women having beards since it's actually fairly common in fantasy. Tolkien's do and Zoltan mentions in The Witcher 3 that Dwarven women have beards as well.

Ironically Dragon Age (the first one) is one of the few fantasy properties where we see dwarven women without beards.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Dec 29, 2022)

Flaming Insignias said:


> Honestly, I'm not actually that enthused by bearded dwarven women. It feels a little too tacky and I think it sounds more like a joke that went too far. I'm more into the Germanic shortstack when it comes to dwarf women, both because it's attractive and I feel like beards equating to toughness even in women starts to edge into Reddit and legbeard territory.


My problem with bearded female dwarves is that they retain literally _every. single. other._ sexually dimorphic characteristic from humans, except for the beard. They still have breasts, a more slender figure, wider hips, thicker thighs, and a generally softer facial structure. Simply tacking on beards because of a single line from Lord of the Rings (where no female dwarves are even mentioned by name, IIRC), even though Gimli points out male and female dwarves look very much the same, makes no sense to me.

I'm much more a fan of "dwarf men get beards, dwarf women get hair", with the addendum that all that fancy shit you see the men doing with their huge cascading beards? The females do with their hair. Lots of volume, braids and bangles. Taking as much pride in maintaining their hair as the men do with their beards. Shit like that. And absolutely no sideshaves. Fuck that terminally overused hairstyle.


----------



## Flaming Insignias (Dec 29, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> My problem with bearded female dwarves is that they retain literally _every. single. other._ sexually dimorphic characteristic from humans, except for the beard. They still have breasts, a more slender figure, wider hips, thicker thighs, and a generally softer facial structure. Simply tacking on beards because of a single line from Lord of the Rings (where no female dwarves are even mentioned by name, IIRC), even though Gimli points out male and female dwarves look very much the same, makes no sense to me.
> 
> I'm much more a fan of "dwarf men get beards, dwarf women get hair", with the addendum that all that fancy shit you see the men doing with their huge cascading beards? The female do with their hair. Lots of volume, braids and bangles. Taking as much pride in maintaining their hair as the men do with their beards. Shit like that. And absolutely no sideshaves. Fuck that terminally overused hairstyle.


I also stand on having dwarven women get rather substantial breasts, to amplify the “impressive build, stubby legs” dynamics dwarf men get. There was a little joke about the coming-of-age ritual of 40k's space-Cossacks (the Vostroyan Firstborn) that fits my idea of what dwarves ought to be like:


> They like their moustaches. Their coming of age is sprouting a four foot long moustache and goatee combo, if male; if female, on your 16th birthday you take a deep breath and pop out breasts like a squeeze toy. Such is their affinity for the moustache that anyone with an aversion to body hair is treated as the most traitorous of scum.


So long-haired dwarven shortstacks sounds really fun to me.


----------



## Jet Fuel Johnny (Dec 30, 2022)

I usually run that at a glance it's hard to tell male and female dwarves apart. Both are built like tanks. Only breasts and slightly chubby facial features on the females are obvious. Both have wide pelvises for center of gravity, wide shoulders, are muscular, have heavy bones, and thick body hair. Women have breasts, usually pretty fucking big ones, but since chainmail is the equivalent of a nice knitted woolen sweater to them, it isn't obvious at first glance outside of the forge hall. But then, meh, I've always figured dwarven females had beards, hell, probably hair on their tits like that weird girl you knew in 6th grade.

It might not be attractive to us humans, but I figure the thickness and lushness of body hair is a big deal for the dwarves, kind of like having a larger penis than the males is a big deal for elven females.

That's why non-dwarves think dwarves are dying out, claiming they never see any females, often with one in the same tavern with them whose rolling her eyes. I do have a small caveat that female and male dwarves aren't allowed to leave the dwarf hall until they've sired or given birth to three or four children, then they may leave.


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Dec 31, 2022)

I think they may have sideburns, because these occur on pretty daintly sandniggerettes IRL, so even highly humane dwarve lady may posess these.


----------

